# BFP's 16 and 8 beautiful bouncing babies so far in our 2012 ttc thread



## lilblossom

We are beginning this thread as a continuance of another thread. We welcome anyone who are looking for supportive buddies. Lets get our Rainbow Babies.

I lost my baby to a blighted ovum in early January. I am 41 and will be 42 this month DH is 41 and we are hoping to get our bfp for my birthday. 

Lilblossom: preventing 
Kelly9: :bfp::pink::baby: Lexi Serena 3/13/13 7lb 14oz
7981(Jenifer): :bfp: 7/22/12 :blue::baby: Elijah 3/30/13 8lb 4oz
Jessica28::bfp: June 2, 2012 :pink::baby: Ashley Kadence 2/12/13 7lb 9oz
JennyNBaby::bfp:/:pink::baby: Lynn Marie 4/14/13 7lb 14oz. 20 in
Tabs: ntnp
Excaliber: :bfp: :blue::baby:Tyler - 19.12.12
Sweetz33::bfp: July 2, 2012 :blue::baby: Xander 2/26/13 6lbs 14oz
nesSAH::bfp:June 21, 2012
Ich28; :bfp: June 2, 2012 :blue::baby: Jonathon 1/21/13 7lb3oz
Mummymelie: :bfp: July 2, 2012
Zoeelouisee: :bfp:
Leinzlove: :bfp:
Jen02004: :bfp:
Storm7: :bfp: August 27, 2012
Sara3337: :bfp: June 15, 2012
Armymama: :bfp::baby::blue: Daniel 6/6/13 8lb 10oz 19.5 in
CherlC3: :bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay I'm first! What info will you put on the front page?


----------



## 7981

Yay for our own group! I guess I will introduce myself for any newcomers...

I will be 31 in July and DH just turned 38, we live in MA. I had a miscarriage January 28th just short of six weeks. We have been TTC since November and have fraternal twins that will be 3 in August. Hoping for my 3rd pregnancy to bring my rainbow baby!

Question:
Fertilaid or Fertilityblend? Which one should I use? I decided this is the month to start supplements and want suggestions. (assuming I am out, and I'm pretty sure I am.)


----------



## jennajul2001

Would love to join you all! I just came back to this forum after taking some time away.

I'll introduce myself , My name is Julie, I am 29 dh is 34 and we have 1 dd (10 yrs old) and I lost my LO at 16wks 4days last August and we have been ttc ever since, with no luck. AF showed today and I am starting to use my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this cycle and we are gonna use preseed around O time. Also going to try to lose some weight so I can make my body healthier. 

Hoping my CBFm can help me pin my O date as OPKS were never positive for me. Ithink I missed my surge.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Hey Julie! Sorry for your loss. There is no easy loss, but I know it is worse the further along you are. :( We have some great ladies on our thread, so I trust you'll find a good support system here with us! (Sorry the mean AF got you!!)

My name is Jenny. I'm 26 and DH is 35. Lost our first child in January at 6wks. TTC ever since, no luck. I'm almost 12dpo now...


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Yay I'm first! What info will you put on the front page?


Well this is the first kind of thread like this I have done so I guess I will do everyones names and where they are in the cycle ( like tww, waiting to ovulate, waiting on first af) what ever the case may be...then of course the bfp when it happens.


----------



## lilblossom

jennajul2001 said:


> Would love to join you all! I just came back to this forum after taking some time away.
> 
> I'll introduce myself , My name is Julie, I am 29 dh is 34 and we have 1 dd (10 yrs old) and I lost my LO at 16wks 4days last August and we have been ttc ever since, with no luck. AF showed today and I am starting to use my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this cycle and we are gonna use preseed around O time. Also going to try to lose some weight so I can make my body healthier.
> 
> Hoping my CBFm can help me pin my O date as OPKS were never positive for me. Ithink I missed my surge.

Hello Julie and welcome to our group. I am so sorry for your loss. As Jenny said, they are all difficult to cope with but those later losses are so much heavier on the heart.


----------



## Sweetz33

Boo! Did I scare y'all? 8 dpo...almost 9 and ugh... Cramping....backache...moody...emotional...the only thing keeping me positive right now is that I haven't gotten my before my period pimple. I always get 1 pimple right before my period. Not a single pimple in site so *knock on wood* hope this is a good thing.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 welcome to our group. fxed for you. When did you plan to test?


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Sweetz33 welcome to our group. fxed for you. When did you plan to test?

As long as the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face....the 7th. Very crampy all day today with backache so worried she might visit early :(


----------



## nesSAH

Me!Me!Me!

Had a natural MC at 11 weeks....just got first AF last weekend, so on CD5.
Waiting to O!!!


----------



## lilblossom

nesSAH said:


> Me!Me!Me!
> 
> Had a natural MC at 11 weeks....just got first AF last weekend, so on CD5.
> Waiting to O!!!

So sorry for your loss nesSAH, welcome to our group. I am sure you will find a great deal of support in these ladies. I added you to the list.


Hey we are on second page already haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies, I'm Leanne, 25 and my OH 28...

We got told at our 12 week scan that we had suffered a blighted ovum.. Sac measured 7 weeks and 5 days... With possible molar pregnancy.. So because of the molar risk, we're not alowed to get pregnant until we get results back.

The lady who performed the d&c didn't seem to think it was a molar, so I'm guessing that's a good sign! As only the scan flagged up molar.

It took us 2 years and 7 months to conceive last time... So I'm dreading Ttc again, not sure if I want too :/


----------



## CherylC3

Hi can I join? I'm so sorry for you losses :hugs: I'm 26 hubby is 37 his birthdays 23rd may and wud love to get a BFP for tht :) I had a mc at 7 wks on the 9 march and hav had my af since then so cd10 today started my OPKs and started :sex: so just waiting to ovulate now... :dust: girlies


----------



## Jessica28

Glad your started the new thread Lil! A big welcome to all you new ladies and I am so sorry for your losses. I am 28, soon to be 29, and OH is 35. We m/c our first pregnancy in January at 7.5 weeks. Been ttc again since March with no luck.

Alright ladies, my test yesterday was a BFN. I obsessed over it for a while and thought I could see a faint line. I know it was stupid of me to test when I did. I was just after having a large coffee and my urine was really light. I obsessed over it so much and first I could see something and then I couldn't so I just tossed it.

CD 27 today and temps are still freakin' up! My temps did not stay up like that last cycle. I dunno whats going on.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Ladies, can I join your list please?

I am on CD15 or 3DPO following my mmc in Feb, we have been trying again ever since and so far no luck.

I am hoping for my first sticky bean.


----------



## tabs46001

Welcome new ladies im sorry for you losses you are in the right place though : )

i am 24 dh is 27 we have an amazing 2 year old my second pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks : ( i am currently 4 dpo hoping for that bfp soon. It is my bday friday and our anniversrey on sunday so it would be only right to give me a bfp to celebrate lol : )


----------



## tabs46001

Oh and had a temp dip today is that too early for an implantation dip ??


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome to all the new ladies and so sorry for your losses.

Leanne, how long did they say you needed to wait til you could start trying again?

Lots of May birthdays here...mine is the 24th.

So had another drop in temp today but still af no show...this limbo is almost worse than the one right after the miscarriage...but really think af is on it's way. I think. haha. Either that or I am getting ready to really ovulate? who knows.


----------



## lch28

Can i join? Fiancee and I lost our DD Sophia on February 28th this year, due to an incompetent cervix. I was 23 weeks and 6 days. I got AF on April 19th. I am on CD 14, all negative opks, and no CM! I am going crazy over here


----------



## Mummymelie

Hi ladies :) can I join you all pls? I had my m/c on 27/3/2012 I was 8 weeks and after getting my af on Monday I'm waiting to o so hope we all get bfp's soon :) oh I'm 33 and have 3 childrean already baby dust to all!!


----------



## lilblossom

Mummymelie said:


> Hi ladies :) can I join you all pls? I had my m/c on 27/3/2012 I was 8 weeks and after getting my af on Monday I'm waiting to o so hope we all get bfp's soon :) oh I'm 33 and have 3 childrean already baby dust to all!!

So sorry for your loss, of course you are welcome here. Hope your O comes soon.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey newcomers, welcome to the thread. Hope you all enjoy it here while waiting on your BFPs. 

12dpo for me today. My granny passed away early this morning. I am going to miss her so much. I am glad we got to go up to see them last week. She was a ray of sunshine til the very end, despite all her health problems. Crying on and off today, first family member I've ever lost. Perhaps a great-grandbaby is just what my grandpa needs to keep going now....Maybe I'll get a BFP in a couple days. I'm holding off on testing, don't want to waste tests. Temp is still in safe zone, but that's nothing new.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Jenny so sorry to hear about your granny, i lost by grandad last year and he was the first family member I had lost so I know how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Awww...so sorry to hear Jenny. I lost my grandmother this past September. It is not easy. Thoughts are with you.

Maybe your grandma will send you your rainbow baby :)


----------



## tabs46001

Jenny i am so sorry to hear that im glad you got to take that getaway to see her : )


----------



## JerseyBean

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well, after reading your posts sorry to those who have experienced losses, I know what that feels like.
Won't go into too much detail but I experienced 2 mc, one in April 2011, and one is August 2011 and have been TTC ever since! 

I'm hoping for my BFP this month as I am having a few symptoms, but then again my body/brain really knows how to play tricks on me as I seem to have pregnancy symptoms every month! 

I am currently using the digital clear blue ovulation kit, so hopefully that will work!
My cycles have been a bit all over the place ranging from 25 days to 33 days so my LMP was 11th april, I am on CD22, and I ovulated on either 21/22...

The wcith is due (according to my average calculator) on 10th may and I am just dying to test now! 

Let's hope we all get our BFP's this month! 

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome to all the new posters! So sorry for all your losses.

Jenny sorry about your G'ma :hugs:

Me: My name is Tiffany (27) DH (28) we have an almost 2 year old son, we conceived our daughter Hannah through ICSI and lost her at 18 weeks (Friday Jan 13th of all days) after having fetal surgery to save her. I'm currently 5dpo after having a frozen embryo transfer. I'm hoping and praying that both embryo's stick and I get a double rainbow. Won't be testing till may 7th. 

It's sad to see so many with losses but it's nice to know there are others out there who understand.


----------



## lch28

I am waiting to ovulate, I am on CD14 and all my opks have been negative =[


----------



## klemoncake

Hia all! I know Kelly9 and sweetz from another thread but will join you all too!

Im Cat (29), DH (27) -my tomboy!!!! we have been ttc number 1 for almost a yr now, with mc at 5 1/2 weeks on Christmas Day 2011:cry:

Im CD3 now, took the last BFN pretty badly, waiting to be referred to consultants for more tests, but would love to get preggars this month before all that!!

FX for everyone for BFPs!! xx


----------



## Sweetz33

klemoncake said:


> Hia all! I know Kelly9 and sweetz from another thread but will join you all too!
> 
> Im Cat (29), DH (27) -my tomboy!!!! we have been ttc number 1 for almost a yr now, with mc at 5 1/2 weeks on Christmas Day 2011:cry:
> 
> Im CD3 now, took the last BFN pretty badly, waiting to be referred to consultants for more tests, but would love to get preggars this month before all that!!
> 
> FX for everyone for BFPs!! xx

Hi klemon! :wave: welcome!


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome to Jerseybean and klemoncake, I am sorry for your losses. Will add your names to the first page after this post. 

Jenny, I am so sorry for the loss of your grandma but know how grateful you are for the time you got to spend with her last week. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kelly...lol been calling you that all this time and it Tiffany:haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Lil a lot of people think it weird that my names not Kelly lol. My last name is Kelly lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies this might be a really dumb question but do u get twinges before u o? I've been getting them today on both sides.. Never really noticed it b4..x


----------



## JennyNBaby

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Still feel shocked that my granny is gone. Will be having the service in a few days...Looking forward to seeing all the family at least...
...CM is still white/lotiony/creamy today. BBs feel ok. Everything feels ok. Maybe AF will come, maybe not. And then if she does come, she could be on time or try to confuse me and be late. Hopefully some mercy will come my way this month....I guess the best mercy would be a BFP. C'mon G-ma, send me my rainbow baby...You have direct access to the Lord who answers prayers!

Cheryl, yes you can have O pains/twinges. Totally normal as the egg is released from the corpeus lutum. (Man, I've learned a lot in the last 6 months.) hehe I try not to read into twinges too much, because usually it's just the burrito I had for lunch. :rofl:

Kelly/Tiffany...I always thought your name was Kelly too! Funny!

Jen....How's it going today?? Gosh, you're 14dpo already!

Jess...AF? no AF?


----------



## JennyNBaby

BTW, Lil, thanks for getting this started! List is looking good! :)


----------



## 7981

Welcome ladies, sorry for your losses.

Jenny- so sorry about your granny, you are lucky to have just gotten in a great visit with her though. Hoping for you BFP!!!

No AF yet, but got a negative on a FRER this afternoon when I caved and tested again. 14 DPO and CD 30. Still have lotiony/creamy CM. No more nausea though. I just wish the witch would show so I could move on!!!!!! AF is due tomorrow or Friday :(


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I'm surprised you haven't tested yet! Came on here just to check to.

Anyone testing soon? I'm going for gold on may 7th.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies! Can i join?

I'm so sorry for all your losses but this seems just such a supportive thread.

Briefly, we're TTC #2 and have a v precious DD who is 18 months old. She came along after 2 long years TTC and 2 mc. Since TTC again, i've had 3 mc (the most recent a CP in March following a MMC in Jan) so really hoping our luck turns itself around soon.

CD1 today but despite feeling sad AF pitched up, i'm certainly relieved that at last, my cycle has returned to a degree of normality. Maybe my body is ready again, FX'd.

All being 'normal' this cycle, i'll be testing at the earliest 1/2 June! Seems ages away......


----------



## tabs46001

I am going to test on Sunday because it is my 6 year wedding anniversary so hoping that day gives me luck doubtful at only 8dpo but it's worth a try but other than that im not testing until probably the 10th..


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I would like to join. I lost my baby at 7w 6d on March 30th. I'm having my first AF right now. I would love to get a BFP in June. :)

I'm 34 and DH is 40 and this would be an amazing 10th anniversary gift! We have 3 children: 9, 7.5, and 5.5.


----------



## lch28

Hi everyone, Do you know what the best times of day to opk test is?


----------



## JerseyBean

lch28 said:


> Hi everyone, Do you know what the best times of day to opk test is?

Well they say pregnancy tests are best to do in the morning as the hormone will be stronger, so with an opk I would do the same, but you an test in the morning and get a negative, and test in the evening and get a positive! 

I bought 100 stick tests cheap on eBay and just did one in morning and one in evening to be sure... But I really want to know when i am ovulating so i am a die hard when it comes to peeing on a stick! 

Baby dust to you and let us know how you get on! 
Xx


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - Had some pain that I usually get just before AF. Lasted only a few minutes and still nothing....not a hint or a sign. Maybe it is because I am so stressed. It is tomorrow that I find out what happens with my job :S

Only once before has stress delayed AF for me....and that is when I was spooked out after my Aunt died last year...I was super, super stessed. I am stressed now, but it didn't delay O.... Perhaps a longer cycle this time around?


----------



## lch28

I will take one again tonight. When do you guys ovulate? I am on cd14.,


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies! Can I join? I am so sorry to hear about all your losses.:cry:

Jenny- so sorry about your granny.

I beleive I am ovulating today, but I will confirm that if I have high temps over the next 3 days. DH and I have been ttc #1 on and off since last summer. Coinceidentally, at the same time, I started experiencing pelvic & ovarian pain almost everyday and that took precedent. My doc suspected endo and I had a lap done in March to confirm severe endo. This is our 2nd cycle ttc post-lap and we are really hoping for a BFP this month. Doc told us to try for 6 mos and if no BFP, he will refer us to a fertility specialist before the endo comes back. So I'm praying that we get a BFP soon!! :happydance:

Baby Dust to us ALL!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ich28 it is actually best to do your opk between 10-4 you don't want to use fmu for opks as the LH hormone doesn't enter your urine till later in the day. I've never missed a surge and usually test between 1-3 though when I get a positive I do one in the evening to see if I'm still surging then I continue to do them each day till I get a neg cause I usually get positive for 2 days in a row.


----------



## Kelly9

Jessica you're only 13dpo which would give you a LP of only 12 days so give it another day or so, I know you said your cycles and lp was a bit all over the place. My lp is normally 16 days long :wacko: what a long wait!


----------



## lilblossom

First a welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us since I left for work today. We all understand how hard our losses are on us and I wish everyone lots of :dust:

I laughed a bit when I logged in and saw that we were already on page 5. It was 3 pages this afternoon when I left. I want to thank you all. Starting this thread is giving me some distractions from this horrible limbo I have found myself in. 

I thought for sure af was starting yesterday and not even a drop. Today have had twinges again...its funny I went a couple weeks with practically nothing...kindof like it is just after af but before O...last tues and wed had some ovarian pains and today weird pressures just below my belly button. 

I don't get it. I had planned to get a nice new bottle of wine tonight but held off just in case. I did take a cheap dollar store test today that was negative...that and my temp is just at my cover line. I didn't make an appointment thinking af was coming so didn't want to waste time but now am regretting it. 

Anyway, Cd 46 and waiting for af or bpf...or maybe even waiting for O Tune in tomorrow for more questions.


----------



## Kelly9

lil you poor thing, your chart still baffles me. Hopefully you get your answer soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

Annnnnnnnd the sore bbs have hit *ouch* took the girls out of the holding cell and *owie* left is worse than the right. this made DH smile bc he said the only time my bbs hurt is when im pregnant. It is a dull pain but ugh still uncomfie. Then I just love him bc he asked "when was the last time we played doctor" not sure if that was a proposition bc my sore bbs made him "happy" or if he was counting the days...*sigh* men...lol


----------



## lch28

My boobs hurt like hell when I found out i was pregnant, good luck!


----------



## tabs46001

i am starting to wonder whether i even o'ed at all my temps are staying in the normal range instead of shooting up like they usually do hhhmmm


----------



## Jessica28

Well, my temps are staying up! 12 DPO had a negative hpt.... 
Think it is because I am stressed that they are staying up?


----------



## Sweetz33

Well...woke up with extreme hunger and backache from hell...not to mention slightly sore bbs...so DH said HE is going to get a test lol! I think he is getting more anxious then me haha! Still not peeing on I until I am late...that is if he doesn't drive me nuts before then haha!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweets FXed for u! :dust:

Well took a test. BFN


----------



## Mummymelie

Keeping my fingers crossed for you sweet!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks y'all! Still don't "feel" pregnant so not gunna get my hopes up. I'm fully expecting the :witch: to show up next week.


----------



## CherylC3

Fingers crossed sweets. X


----------



## 7981

Sorry Jenny! BFN for me too.


----------



## tabs46001

There is a girl in another thread im in that got a bfp a few days ago and my chart looks alot like hers was even a dip at 4dpo which gives me hope cause my temps are being gradual this cycle instead of shooting up like usual i was starting to wonder whether i had o'ed at all


----------



## MrsDuck

Sweetz all look promising I don't know how you are managing to wait to test, fingers crossed for you.

Sorry for bfn's Jennifer, Jenny and Jessica there's still time no :witch: so fingers crossed it will turn to :bfp:

Hi to everyone else, it's a busy thread x

Afm only 4dpo so not much happening.


----------



## tabs46001

Mrsduck looks like we are cycle buddies when are you testing ??


----------



## MrsDuck

I am trying to be strong and wait til I'm late but I know I'll fold and test. I'm not as strong as sweetz.


----------



## Sweetz33

I holding off bc emotionally I can't deal with another :bfn: test... I will say this backache is to the point might sit in a warm shower bc not taking any meds at all. I did just stuff my face with a egg,cheese & ham sandwich with (what else) lays potato chips. The family sized bag has been here for 4 days, I'm the only one eating them....bag is almost gone. :wacko: sodium overload but soooooooooo goooooooooood! Lol


----------



## tabs46001

Well im gonna test on those 2 days but other than that if negative im waiting until af is due bfn's take a lot out of a girl lol


----------



## lch28

just took an opk test, negative. i am on cd15. god this is making me crazy


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies, another temp drop for me..am under the cover line but still no Af. Is it possible to skip a period and still have a normal cycle? Weird. Anyway, didn't waste a test this morning. Won't test unless temp shoots back up in next day or so which I doubt.

Sorry for the bfns today. Hang in there...there is bound to be a bfp soon.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Feeling kinda crampy hhhhmmm : ) who knows im not going to symptom spot though i have too much that i get on a normal cycle that is the same as prego symptoms lol


----------



## 7981

Feeling really discouraged today. I don't feel like AF is coming, but I don't feel pregnant either. Had some EWCM today so I took an OPK just in case and it was negative. I don't know what is going on with me this cycle. My LP is already 5 days longer than last month. Thought my body would be normal again by now....


----------



## lch28

i have water cervical mucus, but negative opks, on cycle day 15. i hate my cycle right now. i am supposed to be 32 weeks today =[


----------



## lilblossom

well off to work ... hoping af starts today so I at least can start a new chart haha...hate looking at my current one


----------



## Kelly9

Lil anovulatory cycles do happen. 

Sorry for the bfns to the three who tested.

Sweets sounds good. 

6dpo today implant little embies!


----------



## Praying4bump

lch28 said:


> i have water cervical mucus, but negative opks, on cycle day 15. i hate my cycle right now. i am supposed to be 32 weeks today =[


Sorry to hear that lch. Even if the OPK is negative, make sure you bed since that is the fertile CM. i don't know if it was my endo but OPK's have not worked well for me in the past. I've been charting for the past couple months. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ur positive!!


----------



## lilblossom

Yeah I know but what i am wondering is if I will have to just wait for af or if I will have to wait to O first.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm going squirrely wanting to test and I'm only 6dpo, this is the hardest tww of my life. Trying to make it till at leads monday at 10dpo but I don't think I can! I work tomorrow and sat which should keep me busy till saturday night hopefully.


----------



## lilblossom

Ok, so we had some thunderstorms here this evening and have dogs who hate them and no one can sleep through the whining if they are left alone so...I surf the web trying to figure out my chart. and found myself laughing so hard the dogs woke up from their sleep at my feet to see what was going on. Here is a link.

https://infertilityrocks.wordpress.com/2009/01/14/the-things-fertile-people-dont-know/


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Ok, so we had some thunderstorms here this evening and have dogs who hate them and no one can sleep through the whining if they are left alone so...I surf the web trying to figure out my chart. and found myself laughing so hard the dogs woke up from their sleep at my feet to see what was going on. Here is a link.
> 
> https://infertilityrocks.wordpress.com/2009/01/14/the-things-fertile-people-dont-know/

I just choked on my cereal laughing and the dogs are looking at me like I'm nuts! :rofl: good reading!


----------



## CherylC3

Well I am on cd 12 well I think I am started spotting on the 19th but full flow didn't start till the 23rd started my OPKs on tues cd9 and was quite dark but none hav been positive so today I'm bleeding I don't hav a clue wots going on as I still thot I was waiting to ovulate but now I think I've messed this full cycle up.. Is this af? Or implantation??xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Lilblossom thanks for sharing the link it made me chuckle.

Ich could you have missed the surge, maybe do a bit of babydancing just in case.

Kelly I'm in the same boat as you on CD6 but am trying to wait til i'm late (but I know I'll cave and test).

Cheryl I just had two af's one 13 days after the other which I thought was odd, I was waiting to ov, bd'ing from cd10 and then bang the witch gets me a second time cd 13, both times bleeding was 4-5 days long???


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so i like never drink hardly ever like just on holiday so we went out last night and i had a margarita which usually makes me a goner but i like magically did not feel a thing felt totally sober even went shopping after and usually i have to go straight home before i pass out ..yes im a light weight lol it was def weird lol how are the other 2ww'ers doing???


----------



## tabs46001

Oh and temp went back up over cover line ; )


----------



## Jessica28

I think my temp is on thw way down so I will prepare for AFs arrival any day now.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica could it be an implantation dip??

Hi tabs, nothing to report here, very boring. I'm trying to keep busy so that it will be testing time before I know it.


----------



## MrsDuck

No symptoms unless you call wanting to stuff my face with lots of biscuits and chocolate a symptom, but I think that is just normal for me lately.


----------



## Jessica28

Too funny Mrs. Duck! Now you have me wanting chocolate!
I don't think its an Implantation dip since AF was due today.....I just think I am going to have a longer cycle this time AGAIN. I do have a hpt coming on Sunday so I can test Monday morning if AF hasn't shown by then!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Gosh, my 2ww seems so far away...only CD3!!

Fingers crossed for ladies testing this weekend!

Glitter x


----------



## tabs46001

I personally prefer the 2ww to the time between when af shows and you ovulate that time is a killer for me there is nothing to do its so boring lol


----------



## lilblossom

Ok a little frustration here. Temp came down yesterday so I went ahead and placed an order for new opks and now temp jumped back up this morning.


----------



## 7981

No AF yet, officially late now. Negative HPT this morning... Temp is down, so I guess she's just teasing me again!


----------



## Jessica28

7981 - think AF is teasing me this month too. Due today but no sign but temp has dropped a little.


----------



## 7981

Jess-Same thing here... so annoying!!! I just want her to come and go so i can nove on already!!! 
What happened with your job?


----------



## lilblossom

I agree with the two of you...I should get her first since I have been waiting for her the longest haha

Come on :witch: show your ugly face already


----------



## CherylC3

Well I'm still just doing my OPKs and hoping I get a pos but if I don't get one I defo kno if I ovulated last weekend I defo caught it cos we bd so much.... So confusing being a woman and always a waiting game if only ur finger nails turned blue while u were oing and red if u were pg it wud make our lives more easy lol...x :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

*yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn!* is it morning yet? :winkwink:


----------



## Jessica28

My job became redundant so I was offered a job at the nearest school to where I live. I accepted but there is still hope that I won't have to move since our kindergarten teacher is leaving at the end of the year but I have to wait it out a while yet!

I hope she gets all of us soon if shes going too!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site... let's see, it's been a LONG journey to where I am now. I experienced 2 blighted ovum miscarriages in a row then conceived my 1st daughter, born in 2005... then I experienced another m/c (don't remember what kind, just that we heard a hb but it was only 103 and that is low and so I knew that was it).. then I had a chemical pregnancy in 2008 and the month after I conceived my 2nd daughter. Now, I always said I only wanted 2 kids, but 1 more definately.. really want a boy! (so does DH) Well, March 2 of this year was a tragic day. I was supposably 18 weeks and 3 days preggo all ready to go in for the anatomy u/s to find out boy or girl... there was no heartbeat After we delivered, we found it was our little boy we so badly wanted, weighing 3.5 oz and was 6 1/4" long. He looked perfect! I know a new baby won't ever replace the boy we lost, but I still hope for another boy. Here we are in the 2ww... I used clearblue digital opk and got my smiley sunday the 29th. We bd'd fri night, sat night, sun night and mon night. We also used preseed just like last time. I'm confident it worked... I guess I would be 4 or 5 dpo today. Lastnight I went to bed about 10pm, went to the bathrom before and had a really bad urge to pee at 1:30am. I like never have to get up in the night to go. I'm going to start testing mon morning. (probably too early though) Wish me luck!


----------



## Sweetz33

Today is a weird day. Woke up at 6:15. 1st morning temp lower then normal (97.7) Tried to eat some toast but was a hard task...felt very nauseous. Did a little bit of errands, back in bed at 9:30ish. Was just too tired to stay up. Just woke up from nap at 1, took BBT 98.3. Went to bathroom. No spotting. (late last night and early this am saw 3 spots) qtip swabbed...wet and clear... hot flashes, sweating, took temp again 98.6. Went to get mail and trash can at end of driveway went to lay back down (not sleep just relax) took temp again 98.3. Cm still there but more of a watery slippery consistency. Took a frer this am at about 8:30 and got a bfn. Still have cloudy head, backache, sore bbs, tired (obviously), hungry stomach, etc.. due on Monday...really feel I'm out for the month...maybe it's bc of the bfn but who know. Someone pass the Lays. Rofl!


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome to our group Mamato2girls. Sorry for all of your losses and fxed you get your stickybean. I added you to our list on the first page.:dust:

So I went out, got a bottle of wine, 2 nice thick yummy looking steaks, a couple potatoes, salad and strawberrys and cool whip for dessert. Gonna seduce my hubby just for fun tonight. yippee


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thank you! FX for you all too! Since I'm new what does that mean you added me to the first page?


----------



## lilblossom

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Thank you! FX for you all too! Since I'm new what does that mean you added me to the first page?

It just means your name to the list on my first post with where you are in your cycle. As we get our BFP's I will post it there. We are waiting on the first one now and hopefully with all the ladies testing this weekend we should have our first one soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! FX for you all too! Since I'm new what does that mean you added me to the first page?
> 
> It just means your name to the list on my first post with where you are in your cycle. As we get our BFP's I will post it there. We are waiting on the first one now and hopefully with all the ladies testing this weekend we should have our first one soon.Click to expand...

Tested today and get a bfn but hoping that my cycle is running late. Had implantation type cramping around 8dpo and 2 tiny spots in britches last night 1 tiny one this am when I got up. Sore bbs only started about 2 days ago. 

Who knows:shrug:


----------



## lch28

I had another negative opk today, on cd16. :cry::cry: i think i am going to have anovulatory cycle this month. or perhaps ovulate really late..


----------



## Praying4bump

Sweetz33 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! FX for you all too! Since I'm new what does that mean you added me to the first page?
> 
> It just means your name to the list on my first post with where you are in your cycle. As we get our BFP's I will post it there. We are waiting on the first one now and hopefully with all the ladies testing this weekend we should have our first one soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Tested today and get a bfn but hoping that my cycle is running late. Had implantation type cramping around 8dpo and 2 tiny spots in britches last night 1 tiny one this am when I got up. Sore bbs only started about 2 days ago.
> 
> Who knows:shrug:Click to expand...

Good luck sweetz!!:dust:


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! FX for you all too! Since I'm new what does that mean you added me to the first page?
> 
> It just means your name to the list on my first post with where you are in your cycle. As we get our BFP's I will post it there. We are waiting on the first one now and hopefully with all the ladies testing this weekend we should have our first one soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Tested today and get a bfn but hoping that my cycle is running late. Had implantation type cramping around 8dpo and 2 tiny spots in britches last night 1 tiny one this am when I got up. Sore bbs only started about 2 days ago.
> 
> Who knows:shrug:Click to expand...

i tested the day of my missed period on my last pregnancy and got a negative. three days later a bfp. good luck


----------



## Kelly9

ich28 is this your first cycle doing opks? I found the cycles I did opks I ovulated a few days later then the cycles I didn't do any opks, sometimes expecting it stresses us out without realizing also you're cycle can change after a loss, try to stay stress free and keep testing, time will tell. And yes I know time is our enemy most the time with ttc. 

Sweetz I hope you o'd later to! Your signs sound like you may have and they sound promising, if I could spot a teeny bit in the next day or so I'd be relieved. But I've never spotted for my other two so it's unlikely.

I'm hanging in, it's HARD.

welcome mum!


----------



## lch28

yes, i didn't even use opks ever in my life before this and i am totally stressing about it. i know the loss can mess it up , but i just want to atleast know that i have the capability of getting pregnant and that i am still releasing an egg. i am still bding every day, feel like there is no point...


----------



## Kelly9

You very likely will but the stress isn't helping, I used to O on cd16 and with opk cycles it was always cd19 or 20 and with the delivery of my son and the delivery and loss of my daughter I O'd later for the first few cycles.


----------



## lch28

Is it true that if you ovulate past cd16 it is unlikely to get pregnant and if you do there is a high chance of miscarriage? i fricken hate google.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think so, I think super late ovulation decreases chances of conceiving but I think thats cause people don't time it right. STAY OFF GOOGLE


----------



## lch28

arghh i try. its so difficult. now i have no hope for this cycle =[


----------



## tabs46001

Try not to stress hun i know its hard but that can cause you to o late as well ..its not the o'ing late that is a problem its your lp length that can become a fertility problem but that is the time between when you do o and when af shows that is only a problem because your lining will start shedding before the egg has a chance to implant if your lp is too short but i dont o until cd 17-18 and that is right where my doc wants me because after my m/c my lp was under 10 and that is getting on the bad side i had to take vitamins to get it lengthened ..

as for me went out for my bday had a blast trying to keep busy so i dont obsess this cycle is supposed to be stress free so im trying really hard lol well heading to bed i missed the gym today for my bday lol so morning workout in store for me : )


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Is it true that if you ovulate past cd16 it is unlikely to get pregnant and if you do there is a high chance of miscarriage? i fricken hate google.

Google iz de debil!! lol

Was craving one of those wendy's guacamole chicken sandwiches and when I got home realized the teenager behind the counter gave me a double cheeseburger. :dohh: I was so dang hungry I didn't even think twice and check the sandwich. 

No spotting at all today. REALLY out of it. Left my license & CC at the bank and started driving home. TG they know me and immediately called me. I wouldn't say cranky, but a bit irritable but get over it fast. Congested. Heacache & backache still there. Temp 99.2...highest yet. Who knows...af due on Monday...gunna probably break down and poas again tomorrow AM...*sigh* tww gets harder the closer it gets to the end...


----------



## lch28

tabs46001 said:


> Try not to stress hun i know its hard but that can cause you to o late as well ..its not the o'ing late that is a problem its your lp length that can become a fertility problem but that is the time between when you do o and when af shows that is only a problem because your lining will start shedding before the egg has a chance to implant if your lp is too short but i dont o until cd 17-18 and that is right where my doc wants me because after my m/c my lp was under 10 and that is getting on the bad side i had to take vitamins to get it lengthened ..

i know i am stressing way too much, ugh. so after you O, should you get your period 14 days after +opk? i am on cd16 today, hopefully i get a positive this weekend....


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true that if you ovulate past cd16 it is unlikely to get pregnant and if you do there is a high chance of miscarriage? i fricken hate google.
> 
> Google iz de debil!! lol
> 
> Was craving one of those wendy's guacamole chicken sandwiches and when I got home realized the teenager behind the counter gave me a double cheeseburger. :dohh: I was so dang hungry I didn't even think twice and check the sandwich.
> 
> No spotting at all today. REALLY out of it. Left my license & CC at the bank and started driving home. TG they know me and immediately called me. I wouldn't say cranky, but a bit irritable but get over it fast. Congested. Heacache & backache still there. Temp 99.2...highest yet. Who knows...af due on Monday...gunna probably break down and poas again tomorrow AM...*sigh* tww gets harder the closer it gets to the end...Click to expand...

i hate google yet i can not stay away from it. when i was pregnant all i wanted ever was a chicken parm sandwich. One day i got home and it was a meatball parm. i cried.


----------



## tabs46001

You still have plenty of time i usually dont get a positive until the night of cd17 or cd 18 : )


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true that if you ovulate past cd16 it is unlikely to get pregnant and if you do there is a high chance of miscarriage? i fricken hate google.
> 
> Google iz de debil!! lol
> 
> Was craving one of those wendy's guacamole chicken sandwiches and when I got home realized the teenager behind the counter gave me a double cheeseburger. :dohh: I was so dang hungry I didn't even think twice and check the sandwich.
> 
> No spotting at all today. REALLY out of it. Left my license & CC at the bank and started driving home. TG they know me and immediately called me. I wouldn't say cranky, but a bit irritable but get over it fast. Congested. Heacache & backache still there. Temp 99.2...highest yet. Who knows...af due on Monday...gunna probably break down and poas again tomorrow AM...*sigh* tww gets harder the closer it gets to the end...Click to expand...
> 
> i hate google yet i can not stay away from it. when i was pregnant all i wanted ever was a chicken parm sandwich. One day i got home and it was a meatball parm. i cried.Click to expand...

I was so dang hungry I ate it. Well, half of it bc it was pretty nasty (don't participialy like burgers) and gave the other half to the furkids.

Keep getting lightheaded and dizzy which is not good bc gotta pick up DH at work soon. Oh and this bra is KILLING me!!!! Ugh!! CP still high but seems a wee bit softer. IDK it might all be in my head.


----------



## Kelly9

You lp can be any length usually it's between 12-16 days long after both my deliveries mine was shorter for the first few months, for two month I had an lp of 3 days! But if you're stressing and delaying ov your lp doesn't change it just means your cycle is longer. 

sweetz lol and the cheeseburger! You do have promising symptoms, I didn't realize you were only 11dpo today, still in with a chance.


----------



## Kelly9

Me i have pretty much no symptoms unless having zero can be a symptom. Both of my pregnancies I had sore boobs and cramping so I'm thinking this transfer didn't work. Trying to stay positive so basically I'm a ping pong ball with my emotions. Still trying to wait till monday to test, tomorrow should be easy to get through cause I work but sunday is going to be agony!


----------



## lch28

Hopefully i ovulate this weekend then. Sweetz you sound prego to me! do you remember which day you got a positive with your last pregnancy ? (sorry for your loss)


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Hopefully i ovulate this weekend then. Sweetz you sound prego to me! do you remember which day you got a positive with your last pregnancy ? (sorry for your loss)

I think I tested 2 days before my period was due. It was a faint + but def.a +.

DH says I sound preggos simple bc my bbs hurt. Call him Dr X lol!!! He is making all this bearable. 

Damnit I want my spicey chicken w/guacamole....damn teenagers....if it is not mine drive me nuts, it is someone elses :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

My husband said he had a feeling I was pregnant the first time cause of my boobs and me saying offhandedly (cause I didn't think there was any chance I was pregnant) that they hurt longer then usual. Men can be weird like that. Maybe I should go ask my husband if he thinks I am?


----------



## lch28

Same here, when I got pregnant my fiancee said "your pregnant" one day because I took one bite out of my fave food (grilled cheese) and told him it sucked. next day i got a bfp


----------



## Sweetz33

Guess I will stay positive....


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey ladies, I'm back. Just drove 4 hrs home from granny's funeral. Oh I miss her already. She was so wonderful. No TTC news. Haven't even thought about it. No AF temp up. No symptoms. I consider myself out and guess my cycle length is just longer now for good...? Will expect the witch any day now. :cry:

Fxed for all of you. Kelly hope those embies make it!!
:dust:


----------



## 7981

Jenny I have been thinking of you, so sad for your loss. I didn't notice any symptoms with my pregnancy with the twins. A friend of mine noticed I was tired a lot and was forgetful and sort of ditzy (preggo brain) so I tested and was shocked when I got a BFP! With my last pregnancy (mc) I had to pee a lot, my boobs hurt and I just knew... Every pregnancy is different, maybe you got lucky.

Kelly I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

Lil hope you enjoyed your night!! ;)

Tabs any news?

Sweetz keep us posted!

To everyone else in the tww I can't wait to hear good news soon!!!

AF is still a no show for me, but I was super crampy tonight. Lots of watery, stick, and almost EWCM. Very weird....


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - Have your cycles always been long or just since your m/c?? Of course I am out. AF showed up last night just as I was about to go to bed and dtd. Was not impressed but I guess I should have known. Will try to BD more this cycle. I am going out of town ofr a couple of days though for a school trip with my students and of course it is during my fertile period. Right now I plan to BD next Saturday, possibly Sunday morning before I go and definitely Tuesday when I get back. I really think we missed it last time since I wasn't expecting to O so early.... see what happens this cycle I guess! Really not sure if I want to bother with temping and opking....think I just want to try naturally this time with lots of BDing.... What have you been doing??


----------



## tabs46001

Well i took a vow to not symptom spot so nothing to report on that front lol other than that i took a frer this morning and i thought there may have been something but it definitely was probably just me seeing where the line was supposed to be the indent or whatever its called. I will test in the morning for some of that anniversary luck but after that going to hold off until next week when af is due.


----------



## 7981

So sorry Jess! BD every chance you get this cycle.

Tabs- it is so early, stay positive. Happy Anniversary!

Still no AF, BFN on a FRER this morning. The witch is just late and messing with me. I guess my cycles are not back to normal yet. My LP has differed by several days every cycle since my MC. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello everyone I hope you are all having a nice weekend :flower:

Google is our best friend and our worst enemy I agree Ich i hope you ov soon.

Sweetz be positive everything still looks good for a bfp it's still early.

We all need psychic husbands it would save us a fortune on pg tests.

Jenny so sorry about your granny.

Jennifer sorry for your bfn and sorry the witch showed Jessica.

Happy birthday tabs. That was a super early test wasn't it I thought you were only a day ahead of me? 

Gosh I missed a lot. Hi to everyone else.

I went out to a local bar with live music last night had a good time but really fancied a drink but I didn't just in case.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs did you get married on your birthday?


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> Hello everyone I hope you are all having a nice weekend :flower:
> 
> Google is our best friend and our worst enemy I agree Ich i hope you ov soon.
> 
> Sweetz be positive everything still looks good for a bfp it's still early.
> 
> We all need psychic husbands it would save us a fortune on pg tests.
> 
> Jenny so sorry about your granny.
> 
> Jennifer sorry for your bfn and sorry the witch showed Jessica.
> 
> Happy birthday tabs. That was a super early test wasn't it I thought you were only a day ahead of me?
> 
> Gosh I missed a lot. Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I went out to a local bar with live music last night had a good time but really fancied a drink but I didn't just in case.

Cm drying up & temp dip....not very positive...:nope:


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs that was way to early to test! 

I managed not to test at 8dpo today which means one more day to make it through

Jen sorry for bfn you to sweets and Jessica sucky af!


----------



## tabs46001

i got married 2 days after i turned 18 ( my husband was being deployed it Iraq). I know how early that is to test i was only doing it for the significance of the date after tomorrow morning test im done until af is due. A few of my cycle buddies on countdowntopregnancy website have gotten their bfp's this morning their's were light but very noticeable though i am not even stressing it this cycle though we decided we are going to keep busy and not think about it much and it has helped it wasnt even a let down to get bfn cause i know its early and there is plenty of time if it werent for having my bday and anniversary land when it is in my cycle i wouldnt have tested at all lol


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies. It took me a while to get caught up on our thread...I slept in this morning because didn't sleep well last night...got so hot and couldn't get comfortable. My skin felt like it was on fire. Took my temp and was shocked how high it was. Don't know if that is a sign or just a fluke from drinking last night...although I really didn't drink that much...dumped out more than I drank. LOL then when I finally got up this morning a girl from work knocked on my door to check on me because apparently I was suppose to open the store today...I read our schedule wrong so had to rush out to get to work. Now thinking about a nap.

Tabs; I think I am a day later but Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary tomorrow.

Jenny; Again i am so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your bfp this cycle.

Kelly; how are you feeling today?

so tired cant remember what else I wanted to say. see yas later


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok WTH?! Temp is back up?! Ugh...CP still high...not dry anymore but sticky wet....I swear I hate my body...


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok WTH?! Temp is back up?! Ugh...CP still high...not dry anymore but sticky wet....I swear I hate my body...

I only check my temp first thing in the morning at same time everyday...at least I try anyway...but suppose to be as soon as wake up after at least 3 hours straight of sleep. The temp fluctuates so much through out the day. Also they recommend only checking cp and cm same time each day as position also fluctuates. That said I check cp and cm all day hahah


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Ok WTH?! Temp is back up?! Ugh...CP still high...not dry anymore but sticky wet....I swear I hate my body...
> 
> I only check my temp first thing in the morning at same time everyday...at least I try anyway...but suppose to be as soon as wake up after at least 3 hours straight of sleep. The temp fluctuates so much through out the day. Also they recommend only checking cp and cm same time each day as position also fluctuates. That said I check cp and cm all day hahahClick to expand...

I don't get 3 hrs straight at night these days so I normally take temp after mid day nap lol. As for cp..mine has been high and still is high. *sigh* ps my bbs hurt today...sports bra is killing me :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Ok WTH?! Temp is back up?! Ugh...CP still high...not dry anymore but sticky wet....I swear I hate my body...
> 
> I only check my temp first thing in the morning at same time everyday...at least I try anyway...but suppose to be as soon as wake up after at least 3 hours straight of sleep. The temp fluctuates so much through out the day. Also they recommend only checking cp and cm same time each day as position also fluctuates. That said I check cp and cm all day hahahClick to expand...
> 
> I don't get 3 hrs straight at night these days so I normally take temp after mid day nap lol. As for cp..mine has been high and still is high. *sigh* ps my bbs hurt today...sports bra is killing me :wacko:Click to expand...

Things look really hopeful for you. I will be surprised if you don't get your bfp in next few days


----------



## lch28

Good luck everyone. I still didn't O today, and i am confused, because i ran out of my digital opks today so i bought some cheapies and there was only a control line, i thought there is always a surge line but it is just lighter until O. Now i feel like I am no where near O i am on cd17. When i first started testing on CD6 I got two lines that were reasonably close, but no way I could have o'd that early.. then 2 days later again only one line so i got the digi.


----------



## Kelly9

ich be patient I ovulated cd27 after my delivery, it can take time.

Sweetz will you test again? 

I feel the same, no symptoms. I very seriously think I'm out and it's depressing me. I just want test day to be here so I can properly grieve and let it go. That being said I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## lch28

Really? What day did you get AF after ovulating so late?

sweetz you really do sound preg to me. all pregnancies are different and sometimes the BFP can come late.


----------



## Kelly9

my period showed up 3 days later but I usually have a shorter lp for the first couple of cycles then it goes back to normal.


----------



## lch28

Ok, any one ever used soft cups to conceive? because even when I lay down it still comes out


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> Ok, any one ever used soft cups to conceive? because even when I lay down it still comes out

I read somewhere that some people who have that particular issue find that if they roll on their stomachs it will stay put long enough to get where it needs to. Cryptic much? haha


----------



## lch28

Can you damage sperm by doing a cervix check? I just did this and found ewcm! I am sure it is not semen because I did a water test, then i remembered I Bd'd this afternoon at 12:30 and i hope i did not cause any damage..


----------



## lch28

lilblossom said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, any one ever used soft cups to conceive? because even when I lay down it still comes out
> 
> I read somewhere that some people who have that particular issue find that if they roll on their stomachs it will stay put long enough to get where it needs to. Cryptic much? hahaClick to expand...

Really?? on your stomach? hmm. i figured it would most definitely come out if i did that..


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> Can you damage sperm by doing a cervix check? I just did this and found ewcm! I am sure it is not semen because I did a water test, then i remembered I Bd'd this afternoon at 12:30 and i hope i did not cause any damage..

depending on when you checked after bding the ewcm you found could actually be arousal fluid which is said to be very similar to ewcm...if its much later after bding then it could be the genuine thing and is a good sign that O is on its way:)


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, any one ever used soft cups to conceive? because even when I lay down it still comes out
> 
> I read somewhere that some people who have that particular issue find that if they roll on their stomachs it will stay put long enough to get where it needs to. Cryptic much? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Really?? on your stomach? hmm. i figured it would most definitely come out if i did that..Click to expand...

yeah, I found a thread on it when doing a search on an inverted cervix


----------



## tabs46001

well i have been nauseous and light headed all day but i think its more from being exhausted from this busy weekend lol got my hair done today it looks awesome went to the gym this morning and it kicked my butt in a good way it felt amazing to get a good workout in.


----------



## lch28

Ok, it was like, 6 or 8 hours ago. Whattaya think?


----------



## lch28

what the hell??!!!?! i just realized i am spotting. if this is AF i am going to freak.. can you spot during ewcm/ovulation???


----------



## lilblossom

some people spot during ovulation


----------



## lch28

hm. maybe that is it. my opks were negative, i am confused. it would be really weird to get AF on cd17...


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> hm. maybe that is it. my opks were negative, i am confused. it would be really weird to get AF on cd17...

Are you temping as well? Also when you do your opk's are waiting at least 3 hours before poas? and also not drinking during that period so as not to dilute the urine...If so it is still possible to miss the surge with the tests. I know that doesn't clear up any of your questions. sorry


----------



## lch28

I am not temping, i am going to do that next cycle but I figured it wouldn't make sense to start mid cycle. I could have missed my surge, i have a really sensitive bladder and waiting three hours to pee is like torture. and i drink so much water, i actually hate soda or anything else. just water and the occasional ice tea if i am feeling rebellious haha


----------



## lilblossom

Then I would say you need to factor in other clues like your cm and cp and possibly your libido to figure out if you ovulated....and just bd at least every other day. good luck


----------



## lch28

thank you. i don't even think i will use opks next cycle. i just found a picture of a positive opk same brand i used and my result looked just like that but on cd6. can you ovulate so early?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess, sorry about AF. :( Good for you keeping spirits up! :hugs: Hope you and DH catch the egg in between your job shifting!!

Jen...sorry for the BFN. Any sign of AF?

Kelly, good willpower!
Tabs, happy birthday/anniversary!! Don't blame you for POAS! :haha:

Hope those of you waiting to O get your confirmation soon and enter the bitter sweet TWW!

And me...well no AF yet. Last month was 32 day cycle. The cycle before that was not that long though. I don't think I am pregnant, don't feel pregnant. Dry sticky CM today, like rubber cement. lol. Buried Grandma today...didn't cry as much today. Actually, didn't cry at all! Think I cried myself dry yesterday! Today I just felt happy about who she was and happy she's in a better place. Thanks for the love/support. We'll see if the brown CM comes back this month like last month. Some sort of pattern would be nice to follow if I am indeed not preggo. If AF doesn't come by Day 35, I might test again.

:dust: to you ladies who are in the fertile window!! Hope we see some BFPs soon...I need the encouragement.


----------



## 7981

Jenny glad you are feeling a bit better about your Granny today, it's tough to lose a loved one you are so close to.

No sign of AF, still have creamy and occasionally sticky CM, very weird. I don't think I could possibly be preggo with relatively low temps and negative HPTs, just wish I get some answers soon. Lil, we are in the same boat!!! Limbo sucks.


----------



## Sweetz33

7981 said:


> Jenny glad you are feeling a bit better about your Granny today, it's tough to lose a loved one you are so close to.
> 
> No sign of AF, still have creamy and occasionally sticky CM, very weird. I don't think I could possibly be preggo with relatively low temps and negative HPTs, just wish I get some answers soon. Lil, we are in the same boat!!! Limbo sucks.

Yeah I will test one more time but waiting until after Monday. Af is due then. I figure if the bitch doesn't show up I'll test....other than that can't deal with another bfn. Super exhausted so going to bed.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just went to bathroom and did a cp check and qtip test...small amount of pink blood...yup...think this is not my lucky cycle :cry: af should be hitting with a vengeance very soon. :sad2:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no sweetz I was so convinced you were going to get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs I totally understand why you tested, you'll get your bfp in a couple of days.

Lil hope you are feeling better today and haven't come down with a bug.

Ich, jennifer and lil I hope your cycles sort themselves out soon and you get out of limbo.

Jenny glad you are feeling a little better about your granny.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## lilblossom

Well temps are still up but not as high...still felt like my skin was on fire last night although not as bad. Turned ceiling fan on and had window open. Not sure if that is why temp is lower than yesterday or just what it should be since I didn't drink last night like I had on Friday night. But will go to work in a while and do what I do. Took a dollar store hpt and was negative. Probably won't test again til Tuesday. My new ic opks and hpts will be here tomorrow I think.

Let me know if I need to update first page list.


----------



## lch28

well ladies i have gotten af. on cd17. i am so fed up. i did not even ovulate this month and then got my period 11 days early. !!!!


----------



## tabs46001

you might want to talk your doc about getting on some fertility vitamins to regulate yourself I was always regular after my m/c but i started on the vitamins 4 days after my m/c...Sorry af showed and especially early : (


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> well ladies i have gotten af. on cd17. i am so fed up. i did not even ovulate this month and then got my period 11 days early. !!!!

Sorry Af got you this way...she really needs knocked off her broom.


----------



## Mummymelie

So sorry Ich :( you really do sound fed up I would follow the others and maybe seek some help/advise fx for next month :) x


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well no sign of AF. Watery/creamy CM and no symptoms whatsoever. I think I'm in limbo. And I am pretty sure I'm not pregnant. Lil and Jen we're officially limbo buddies. :/


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich sorry about AF. :hugs:


----------



## Praying4bump

lch28 said:


> well ladies i have gotten af. on cd17. i am so fed up. i did not even ovulate this month and then got my period 11 days early. !!!!

I'm sorry to hear that lch28. :hugs: I've been told that it can take a little while for your body to get back to normal.


----------



## Praying4bump

Sweetz33 said:


> Just went to bathroom and did a cp check and qtip test...small amount of pink blood...yup...think this is not my lucky cycle :cry: af should be hitting with a vengeance very soon. :sad2:

Sorry to hear that sweetz. :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Well no sign of AF. Watery/creamy CM and no symptoms whatsoever. I think I'm in limbo. And I am pretty sure I'm not pregnant. Lil and Jen we're officially limbo buddies. :/

LOL limbo buddies who are part of the original group hahaha....lets race to the end of limbo...haha Bet you all beat me.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, i am going to call my doctor tomorrow. hopefully she can give me something to regulate or help my ovulate because i didn't ovulate this month obv and af should not be here so early! its really light but i am pretty sure that is what it is


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry the witch got you Ich :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

So af is here and man is she PISSED! Experiencing some of the worst cramps I have ever had, nausea, and clotting realllllllly bad. If it continues like this I think I need to call my doctor.


----------



## MrsDuck

The witch is making far too many appearances lately. Sweetz have you tried a hot bath you poor thing?


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> The witch is making far too many appearances lately. Sweetz have you tried a hot bath you poor thing?

No but about to. Very nauseous. Body is shaky too. I have never had an af like this before. :wacko: DH is worried...he is at work and has already called me 6 times to make sure I'm ok. He has been at work only about 5 hours. He even offer to do the grocery shopping for me today...I said no that's ok bc we would land up bringing home spaghetti o's and Oreos and he would forget the eggs :rofl: He's trying though. Good man and I love him to death.


----------



## MrsDuck

It sounds like you've picked up a bug as well as the witch. Sounds like a good time to sit back and get spoiled by dh.


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> It sounds like you've picked up a bug as well as the witch. Sounds like a good time to sit back and get spoiled by dh.

Quite possibly. He does plan on spoiling me...but he still isn't doing the shopping haha!


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - How do you know you haven't Oed this cycle? I always ask because it is of of my biggest fears and I am afraid I won't even know if I don't....

I am really feeling down today...I have this knot in my stomach and I feel like I will never get pregnant again... I have been so stress lately and I need a little luck in my life :(
I feel like a healthy pregnancy would just complete me. I will be 29 my Birthday and I just feel like time is running out for me.


----------



## lch28

Sweetz your husband sounds like he loves you so very much =] my fiancee is mad at me for crying about AF. He said If i cry every time I get it he is going to go nuts. Guess I will hide it from him now :cry:


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 said:


> ICH - How do you know you haven't Oed this cycle? I always ask because it is of of my biggest fears and I am afraid I won't even know if I don't....
> 
> I am really feeling down today...I have this knot in my stomach and I feel like I will never get pregnant again... I have been so stress lately and I need a little luck in my life :(
> I feel like a healthy pregnancy would just complete me. I will be 29 my Birthday and I just feel like time is running out for me.

Ehh i dont actually know i didnt O, but I never got a +opk. I thought O was on its way because yesterday i had ewcm, but then i started to bleed. I am thinking that, since my first AF on april 19th was so short and only heavy for oen day, that this is my normal period now and i will regulate soon after this. This period is close to how my pre pregnancy periods were. I am just praying that I ovulate this cycle and have a normal cycle length! I have never gotten a period so close to the last one, and if AF dares to come early this month I am going to be seriously concerned. I really wanted a BFP before due date, chances are slimming and I only have one more short after this cycle for my wish to come true.


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Sweetz your husband sounds like he loves you so very much =] my fiancee is mad at me for crying about AF. He said If i cry every time I get it he is going to go nuts. Guess I will hide it from him now :cry:

Yeah I really lucked out with him. :blush: I have gone through 2 very difficult, long, and abusive relationships before meeting him. He essentially saved me from my last one. He picked me up after I ran out of the house and he just took care of me from that day on. Helped me get back on my feet and was there for me no questions asked. It started as co-workers, grew to a great friendship, then a relationship, now a marriage. He has been there to wipe my tears, make me smile and give me a sense of joy I have only had when my daughter was born. I have no fear anymore that I will be hurt again. :) 

When we lost our angel last year and I was scared going into the d&c he held my hand the whole way. Even argued with the doc to come with me when they put me under...and won! I have bad anxiety and HATE needles. Then when I finally woke up afterwards...he was there smiling at me. He had worked until midnight the night before, was at the hospital with me from 6am to 3pm and then went to work at 4 until 12, stayed up withme and waited on me hand and foot. Between his work and taking care of me and the fur kids...I think he got maybe 7 hrs sleep that whole week. 

Sorry for babbling I am just so lucky to have him and I like to brag lol :cloud9: If it wasn't for him I surely would of lost my mind by now. <3


----------



## lch28

Don't apologize!! You are very lucky and I think it is great you love to brag. I have suffered from abusive relationships too, and it sounds like he really is your knight in shining armor. I am so very happy for you that you have found someone who really respects you. I know that you two will get your baby and make wonderful parents, and your love will grow even more


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich maybe he is just grieving too and seeing you upset makes him feel sad and men don't like to show their emotions do they?? I had a similar thing last month since my mc and erpc in feb I had gone more than the 21 days the dr says you need to class bleeding as af and got my period which lasted 4 days then cd13 got another period. Not sure if I had ov'ed up til that point so started opks and ov'ed cd11 of the second cycle, It was really strange. Hopefully cycle is now back on track.

Jessica it will happen for you I'm sure. I'll be 33 my next birthday and still trying for first baby.

Brag away sweetz he sounds adorable, one in a million, you lucky girl :thumbup:


----------



## tabs46001

hey ladies so went to the dollar store to get some cheapie tests for this week and the baby choice dollar store tests have been discontinued they will no longer be carrying them and are being replaced by the blue dye test that is like 6.96 so if you use the dollar general brand tests might want to stock up they have already put them in the last chance aisle where everything gets put until its gone for good. i thought about buying the whole amount they had left but they already look at me funny when i go get 5 lol


----------



## lch28

MrsDuck said:


> Ich maybe he is just grieving too and seeing you upset makes him feel sad and men don't like to show their emotions do they?? I had a similar thing last month since my mc and erpc in feb I had gone more than the 21 days the dr says you need to class bleeding as af and got my period which lasted 4 days then cd13 got another period. Not sure if I had ov'ed up til that point so started opks and ov'ed cd11 of the second cycle, It was really strange. Hopefully cycle is now back on track.
> 
> Jessica it will happen for you I'm sure. I'll be 33 my next birthday and still trying for first baby.
> 
> Brag away sweetz he sounds adorable, one in a million, you lucky girl :thumbup:

Really?!? yayy i am not alone! sorry. i don't mean to be happy about your weird timing i just thought i was like, dysfunctional. i changed my chart of fertility friend to say i got my period yesterday and it says i will ovulate today?!??? how is this possible


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening tabs, wait til there is someone else on the sales desk then go back for more


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm using an app on my phone and it is completely lost with what to predict now. I just counted the first day of the second bleed as cd1 again and I seem to be back on track ov on cd11


----------



## lch28

ovulation is so confusing. i don't even understand, apparently I am ovulating on my period now that my cycle is so short. Which, is ridiculous. I am about to stop using opks all together and the ovulation calenders


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich I've just read on another thread cherylC3 also has just had the same thing as us so it doesn't seem that uncommon just start counting back at cd1 and see what happens, use your opks from cd10 again and see if you ov this time??


----------



## lch28

I hope I ov this time! I feel like I should start using them earlier, If i am having shorter cycles maybe I would O early? Maybe this was just a one time thing, it better be because I do not want to see AF every 2.5 weeks. I have some hope for next cycle, because I am actually having a normal period..


----------



## Sweetz33

Just talked to DH and we are discussing the use of b6, omega and baby aspirin...as well as taking a good vitamin for me. We both use centrum, but we are thinking one specifically for woman might help. Also, changing my diet. No caffeine, slow down on the bad stuff and eat more good stuff. Any other suggestions???


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies! AF has not shown up, did an IC HPT this morning just in case- BFN. Limbo sucks!!! At least we have company!

My MC was in January and my cycles are still all f*d up, so it takes time ladies. Hoping all of yours straighten out soon.


----------



## zoeelouisee

I also lost a baby to blighted ovum in Ocotber 2011 and suffered a miscarriage in May last year too. Yesterday I got a BFP on two tests and I've worked out that I'm around 6 weeks pregnant :) good luck to all you ladies trying :) xx


----------



## lch28

Congrats on your BFP - wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Sweetz33, My doctor told me to continue taking my prenatal vitamin, preferaOB. Look it up, it has lots of great stuff in it and she said it is great for trying to conceive. Do you normally get lots of EWCM? I have also heard great things about Royal Jelly.. here is a link for it.. it supports good egg health/increases sperm count and libido and such. You and DH can both take it as long as you are not allergic to bees. 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Congrats on your BFP - wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Sweetz33, My doctor told me to continue taking my prenatal vitamin, preferaOB. Look it up, it has lots of great stuff in it and she said it is great for trying to conceive. Do you normally get lots of EWCM? I have also heard great things about Royal Jelly.. here is a link for it.. it supports good egg health/increases sperm count and libido and such. You and DH can both take it as long as you are not allergic to bees.
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html

HIGHLY allergic to bees lol So I guess that is a no for me! So I should take my prenatals? I have some left from when I m/c in novemeber so they should still be ok right? I think my EWCM has gone down. Is there anything OTC I can get to help with that? My doctors are kinda, well, stupid. I told my doc that I needed something prego safe to take for my anxiety and he gave me Paxil...not safe for pregnancy and for depression....ummm wtf?! See this is why I don't go to doctors unless absolutely necessary!


----------



## MrsDuck

Can too many vitamins ever be bad for you? I am a little scared of taking too many things, my doctor advised me to take frolic acid and vitamin d.


----------



## lch28

yes pre natals are great for conception, because your body will already have so many nutrients in it once you conceive and it is best to be very healthy for succesful conception. and yes, there are things you can take over the counter for cm. one is called fertileCM. not many stores sell it, mostly online. it is supposed to be awesome! here is a link
 https://www.fertilecm.com/ 

now if you want to get something at the drug store, you can take mucinex or robitussin. you must MAKE SURE that the only ingredient in these is guaifenesin. anything else will dry you up. here is a link about the robitussin
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html

i can't really find how much mucinex to take but i would guess 3 pills a day. all with a glass of water i would suggest the robitussin. read that site, i think it is only during your fertile window that you take it.


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> yes pre natals are great for conception, because your body will already have so many nutrients in it once you conceive and it is best to be very healthy for succesful conception. and yes, there are things you can take over the counter for cm. one is called fertileCM. not many stores sell it, mostly online. it is supposed to be awesome! here is a link
> https://www.fertilecm.com/
> 
> now if you want to get something at the drug store, you can take mucinex or robitussin. you must MAKE SURE that the only ingredient in these is guaifenesin. anything else will dry you up. here is a link about the robitussin
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html
> 
> i can't really find how much mucinex to take but i would guess 3 pills a day. all with a glass of water i would suggest the robitussin. read that site, i think it is only during your fertile window that you take it.

Ty Ty Ty! Going food shopping soon and loading up on fruits, veggies and whole grains. The guys are pissed lol! They will feel better too! Oh and NO spaghetti o's lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Ich for the info really useful :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

your welcome ladies. i wish everyone luck this cycle. i am cd2. was on cd 17 yesterday morning grrrr


----------



## tabs46001

I am taking fertility blend and from the time af shows until i get a positive opk i take evening primrose oil a lady that is usually on this thread got her bfp after using the evening primrose oil for the first time it is supposed to increase your fertile cm during o time. My sister is on fertilaid she has pcos and her doc recomended that its basically the same as fertility blend except it has a prenatal in it as well. When she ordered that it came with a bottle of fertil cm so she takes those. I am sticking with fertility blend it made my cycles go immediately back to normal after the m/c now if i could just get my bfp


----------



## tabs46001

So i am feeling a bit depressed i vowed to not symptom spot this cycle and apparently my body decided to show me up and throw everything it can at me nausea, sore nipples, exhausted, light headed, heart burn, uuuuggghhh its driving me nuts cause i am so used to bfn by now the symptoms that i know always turn into nothing give you that shred of hope and i refuse to give into them lol i am not getting hopes up til i see pink lol


----------



## lilblossom

zoeelouisee said:


> I also lost a baby to blighted ovum in Ocotber 2011 and suffered a miscarriage in May last year too. Yesterday I got a BFP on two tests and I've worked out that I'm around 6 weeks pregnant :) good luck to all you ladies trying :) xx

Congratulations on your :bfp: you are our first one on this thread. Wishing you a h & h 9 months


----------



## lilblossom

Well something different appears to be going on with me...don't know what exactly it is but I have had a nagging back ache all day, have had a sharp shooting pain in my right hip several times during a half hour period this morning. Have felt like something was pulling in my abdomen slightly below my belly button. And this evening i checked for cp and cm as I always do and it feels different...all slimy like ( sorry if tmi) I don't recall it feeling like that before but this has been such a long cycle that I just don't remember lol


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe you finally ovulated on the 3rd lil?


----------



## lch28

is fertility blend over the counter or a prescription or ordered online? maybe it will help regulate my cycle


----------



## lch28

sweetz i wanted to mention pre seed ? have you heard of it?


----------



## tabs46001

you can get it at gnc stores but it is cheaper to order it online i get mine at earlypregnancytests.com and its half of what it is in the store. My sister has never had normal cycles and she got on fertility vitamins and within 2 weeks had started her period and had a normal cycle and is now actually ovulating and she has never ovulated before


----------



## lch28

Wow thats amazing!!! So you take at when AF shows and stop after you get a +opk? or do you take all cycle?


----------



## tabs46001

I take 3 a day all cycle the evening primrose you take from the day you start until you know you ovulated.


----------



## lch28

i just looked at that website, is it the one called fertilaid?


----------



## tabs46001

i take the one called fertility blend my sister takes fertilaid they are both really good at regulating your cycles and overall fertility health : )


----------



## Mummy.R

We are trying for #2, harder than we thought as we got our 1st (daughter) the first month of trying. This is our 3rd month trying.. AF is due Thursday but DESPERATELY hoping not to see her!!!


----------



## lch28

Good luck! Hope you get a BFP


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> sweetz i wanted to mention pre seed ? have you heard of it?

nope never heard of it...


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Maybe you finally ovulated on the 3rd lil?

Lol at least that would mean I would get some real answers...either af or bfp. Better than this limbo.


----------



## Kelly9

^ For sure. I check on your chart from time to time, keep up the temps and the sex cause you never know.


----------



## Excalibur

Hello ladies, 

I have not left you all, been following this thread since it started, was just not sure wether to post or not seeing as this thread is all about trying for your BFP's and I got mine beforehand so didn't want to be out of place. Just wanted to send you all some baby dust and hope to see some more BFP's soon :D

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for your support ex and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## lch28

Congrats on your bfp! Sweetz, it is a sperm friendly lube that mimics EWCM. It is sold at drug stores around me but some people can only find it online. I get it at CVS. There are many people who got pregnant using it. Apparently it helps the sperm find there way just like the ewcm


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have not left you all, been following this thread since it started, was just not sure wether to post or not seeing as this thread is all about trying for your BFP's and I got mine beforehand so didn't want to be out of place. Just wanted to send you all some baby dust and hope to see some more BFP's soon :D
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Ex; of course your input here is welcome. This thread is just an extension of the last one...we just started new one so we could change the name. Glad you have been following it and please post at will:):hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Congrats on your bfp! Sweetz, it is a sperm friendly lube that mimics EWCM. It is sold at drug stores around me but some people can only find it online. I get it at CVS. There are many people who got pregnant using it. Apparently it helps the sperm find there way just like the ewcm

I will have To look into that ty


----------



## tabs46001

ok so plan was to use dollar tree tests then if i see something ill break out my last 2 frer well last night had a very very super faint second line declared it an evap this morning i have a darker faint second line so got a lil excited and dipped the frer in the same fmu and nada well the super faint probably the indent line. They are supposed to be the same sensitivity so maybe a bad few tests from dollar store i dunno see what tomorrow brings lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> ok so plan was to use dollar tree tests then if i see something ill break out my last 2 frer well last night had a very very super faint second line declared it an evap this morning i have a darker faint second line so got a lil excited and dipped the frer in the same fmu and nada well the super faint probably the indent line. They are supposed to be the same sensitivity so maybe a bad few tests from dollar store i dunno see what tomorrow brings lol

My fingers are crossed that tomorrow brings a good dark second line so you have no doubt...:dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Well if i hadnt taken the frer that my husband brought home for me i would have really thought i was but now im just backing out slowly of any excitement as to not jinx it lol i just dont know why i would get 3 tests with super faint second lines that i really decided were evaps only to have it get darker this morning but no luck on the frer just that stupid indent line is all im seeing : ( i thought dollar store tests were super accurate i say boooooo lol


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck - You're welcome hun and thank you :hugs: 

Ich - Thank you hun :flower: 

Lil - Thank you hun, wasn't sure wether it was just for ladies trying for a BFP or not, silly me :blush::hugs: 

Tabs - Fingers crossed hun, your chart is looking good! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Should i wait to retest until tomorrow morning you think or see if it gets any darker tonight i kinda want to wait for more definite answers lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I think it would probably be better if you wait until morning hun when the HCG is at it's strongest. If your urine has been diluted you might get a false negative? It's entirely up to you though :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok so May wasn't my month...but there must be a good reason. Sooo I am using this to better my body (aka eat better). I have given up smoking, coffee, soda, and now sweets and added whole grains, wheat germ, fruits & veggies. :thumbup:

Have to have a clean oven for the bun to cook in! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

I gave up all that too minus the coffee i cant function without that lol ; )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey ladies trying to keep up. Busy thread now since we switched! AF got me today...same time as last month so guess I'm on a 32 day cycle now. No clue why I can't get pregnant again. I'm tired of this. I was so disciplined this month. I feel like giving up for a while.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly any news??


----------



## tabs46001

So i go to gym 4 days a week so should i tone down my work out until i know one way or the other or do you think it will be fine i really want to be prego again i just know i will be scared to death when it happens lol : )


----------



## Sweetz33

tabs46001 said:


> I gave up all that too minus the coffee i cant function without that lol ; )

Try OJ. Works just as good but healthy. Works for me and I drank Puerto Rican STRONG coffee lol


----------



## lch28

tabs i hope you get a BFP!!!! sweetz, was it hard to stop smoking? I smoked since I was 15, got my bfp and quit that day. Unfortunately with all the sadness of losing Sophia I smoke maybe one cigarette a day, not even. Sometimes just when I am feeling really down..


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> tabs i hope you get a BFP!!!! sweetz, was it hard to stop smoking? I smoked since I was 15, got my bfp and quit that day. Unfortunately with all the sadness of losing Sophia I smoke maybe one cigarette a day, not even. Sometimes just when I am feeling really down..

It was hard...I'm not gunna lie. I started when I was 13... Quit this year...so the is 30 years of smoking.


----------



## helpmeplzz

Hello can i join you ladies I am new on this forum so bare with me, Well i had a positive 
opk on tuesday last week and wednesday a negative on thursday only bd on friday so a lil confused as to whether i'm in the 2ww or missed for this month??


----------



## lch28

yea i am sure if i was trying to quit without being pregnant i wouldnt have done it. i am no longer a heavy smoker but still get a craving. did you quit cold turkey,cut down,or use the gum patches etc


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> yea i am sure if i was trying to quit without being pregnant i wouldnt have done it. i am no longer a heavy smoker but still get a craving. did you quit cold turkey,cut down,or use the gum patches etc

Cold turkey


----------



## 7981

Jenny i feel the same way :( i am still in limbo though, no sign if AF. This has never happened to me before, this long a cycle - aside from when i was preggers. 

Lil hoping you just Od and get a BFP soon.

Tabs- i cant wait to ser your next test, i thonk this might be it for you. As for the gym, keep up what you have been doing, just don't exert yourself more than you have been. With my twins i got my NFO a month after starting regular workoutsI and kept them up until i was 6 months along. :)

Kelly- any news??? :)

Sweetz I plan on trying Fertility Blend and maybe preseed after AF shows up, let me lnow how they work out for you.

Hi Ex! 9 wks!!! Wow. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs it sounds really promising, if it was me I would wait til morning so that the urine was more concentrated than later on tonight, I've got everything crossed for you. If you are used to going to the gym then you aren't doing anything different so you should be fine, it's only when your body isn't used to exercise like mine that you need to watch out.

Sweetz that is serious cold turkey giving up all of those in one hit, you are a strong willed lady.

Jenny so sorry the witch got you, don't give up it will happen for you.

Helpmeplzz it sounds like you're in the tww, welcome to the club

Jennifer and Lil sorry you are still in limbo land

Kelly you are keeping us in suspense any news?


----------



## lch28

Well ladies I am heading to the doctor in a few hours, i am bleeding so heavily i am changing a pad every 30 min (sorry tmi) i hope all is well and this wont interfere with ttc this cycle


----------



## lilblossom

Where to start lol

Ok, Helpmeplzz welcome to our busy little thread. You are absolutely welcome and based on your information on opk versus bding, I would say your chances are probably doubtful for this cycle since they say you generally O with in 36 hours of your positive Opk but based on my current screwy cycle I would say continue to bd just in case and hopefully it was a late o. Are you charting temps?

Tabs, I really think if your dollar store tests had any color to them and you checked them with in the time limit it is likely you got your bfp.... Here is a link on evap lines. 
https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/pr...ts-the-mystery-of-evaporation-lines-explained

That said I would recommend doing another test in the am with fmu...but if you have lots of the cheapo dollar store tests then hold your urine this evening before bed as long as you can and give it a try. I am a poas addict so I know I would.

Jenny, Man that sucks the the :witch: hopped up on her damn broom again. Every one of us seem to feel like you do at her arrival after such a convincing cycle and don't want to try anymore but I think you will be right back on the ttc horse (haha sorry went to gutter and was laughing) again next weekend.

For those of you that quit smoking, way to go...I quit a year ago last month and although it was beyond difficult, it was the best thing i have ever done for my body. I just need to shave off the 25 pounds I gained as a result.

As for me...still in my limbo but am agreeing with Kelly that I think I just may have finally ovulated and just waiting to see if I get a bfp...don't hold out a lot of hope though since we weren't doing the extra stuff we do during our fertile week...like laying there afterwards to let the swimmers get to their destination. Ah well.

Where is Kelly at? Today is test day. I hope its a bfp


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> Well ladies I am heading to the doctor in a few hours, i am bleeding so heavily i am changing a pad every 30 min (sorry tmi) i hope all is well and this wont interfere with ttc this cycle

You must have posted while I was posting...hope everything is ok and you aren't sick.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich I hope you are okay, please keep us posted xx


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> Tabs it sounds really promising, if it was me I would wait til morning so that the urine was more concentrated than later on tonight, I've got everything crossed for you. If you are used to going to the gym then you aren't doing anything different so you should be fine, it's only when your body isn't used to exercise like mine that you need to watch out.
> 
> Sweetz that is serious cold turkey giving up all of those in one hit, you are a strong willed lady.
> 
> Jenny so sorry the witch got you, don't give up it will happen for you.
> 
> Helpmeplzz it sounds like you're in the tww, welcome to the club
> 
> Jennifer and Lil sorry you are still in limbo land
> 
> Kelly you are keeping us in suspense any news?

I gave up all of that within the past 3 months...I do need to work of the weight now though haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Since I had the mmc in feb I haven't been able to stop eating, I dread to think how much I have put on.


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> Since I had the mmc in feb I haven't been able to stop eating, I dread to think how much I have put on.

Since my d&c in November I went from 120 to 153... Part depression, part laziness, part bad diet, part quitting smoking lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm staying well away from the scales I don't think I want to know.


----------



## helpmeplzz

lilblossom said:


> Where to start lol
> 
> Ok, Helpmeplzz welcome to our busy little thread. You are absolutely welcome and based on your information on opk versus bding, I would say your chances are probably doubtful for this cycle since they say you generally O with in 36 hours of your positive Opk but based on my current screwy cycle I would say continue to bd just in case and hopefully it was a late o. Are you charting temps?
> 
> Tabs, I really think if your dollar store tests had any color to them and you checked them with in the time limit it is likely you got your bfp.... Here is a link on evap lines.
> https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/pr...ts-the-mystery-of-evaporation-lines-explained
> 
> That said I would recommend doing another test in the am with fmu...but if you have lots of the cheapo dollar store tests then hold your urine this evening before bed as long as you can and give it a try. I am a poas addict so I know I would.
> 
> Jenny, Man that sucks the the :witch: hopped up on her damn broom again. Every one of us seem to feel like you do at her arrival after such a convincing cycle and don't want to try anymore but I think you will be right back on the ttc horse (haha sorry went to gutter and was laughing) again next weekend.
> 
> For those of you that quit smoking, way to go...I quit a year ago last month and although it was beyond difficult, it was the best thing i have ever done for my body. I just need to shave off the 25 pounds I gained as a result.
> 
> As for me...still in my limbo but am agreeing with Kelly that I think I just may have finally ovulated and just waiting to see if I get a bfp...don't hold out a lot of hope though since we weren't doing the extra stuff we do during our fertile week...like laying there afterwards to let the swimmers get to their destination. Ah well.
> 
> Where is Kelly at? Today is test day. I hope its a bfp



No not temping yet just the opk's, im very much doubtfull for this cycle anyway not enough bding lol:blush:


----------



## Jessica28

This weight gain talk depresses me. I have gained since my m/c and before then. Seem to be going up instead of down.... I was so rotted with myself today. Think I have Mom convinced to walk every evening for an hour or so. I have to do something. If I was OH, I don't think I would want to have sex with me right now. Since we have been going out, I have gained 31lbs. Not cool.


----------



## Sweetz33

Jessica28 said:


> This weight gain talk depresses me. I have gained since my m/c and before then. Seem to be going up instead of down.... I was so rotted with myself today. Think I have Mom convinced to walk every evening for an hour or so. I have to do something. If I was OH, I don't think I would want to have sex with me right now. Since we have been going out, I have gained 31lbs. Not cool.

When my DH and I first met I weighed 102...so umm...yeah.... 51lbs later here I am lol! I want to go back downto at least 140....please? Lol!


----------



## lch28

After my labor i lost 16 pounds from not eating. I was so depressed. Since then I have gained 18 back. Oops..............

Thank you ladies I hope everything is okay too. Getting blood work also. I am hoping that this one is so heavy because my last period was so light i hardly considered it a period.. It is a pain in the ass, I had to leave work because I ran out of pads and just could not stay there. Fiancee is worried, asked if I wanted him to come home but I told him no. Thing is it is not getting lighter it is just getting heavier. Plus i have the worst cramps and already am close to running out of pads. I will also be talking to my Dr about my last blood test results (prolactin, hormones, thyroid, etc) already heard from nurses last week that they were normal but still want to talk to my Dr about it. Hopefully I still have an OK to ttc this month. I am going to tell her how i never got a +opk and then got this ridiculous period on cd17 hoping she has some answers or can at least calm my nerves.


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> This weight gain talk depresses me. I have gained since my m/c and before then. Seem to be going up instead of down.... I was so rotted with myself today. Think I have Mom convinced to walk every evening for an hour or so. I have to do something. If I was OH, I don't think I would want to have sex with me right now. Since we have been going out, I have gained 31lbs. Not cool.
> 
> When my DH and I first met I weighed 102...so umm...yeah.... 51lbs later here I am lol! I want to go back downto at least 140....please? Lol!Click to expand...


I weigh 153 pounds too!!! When i was a teen i was tiny, and i actually wanted to gain like 15 pounds so i could fill out a pair of pants but no matter what I ate i stayed skinny. Clearly that was just being young.


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> This weight gain talk depresses me. I have gained since my m/c and before then. Seem to be going up instead of down.... I was so rotted with myself today. Think I have Mom convinced to walk every evening for an hour or so. I have to do something. If I was OH, I don't think I would want to have sex with me right now. Since we have been going out, I have gained 31lbs. Not cool.

First don't get so down on yourself...I know easier said then done...I have decided for myself to be proactive and do something about my weight. i know at least 10 pounds of it is water that is easily shaved if I just adjust the amount of sodium I intake and drink more water... Then I am working on getting my husband to move our health rider to an area in the house that i will see it every day making me using it more likely. I have cut out chips and pretzels from my diet...that has been harder than the cigarettes hahah.


----------



## lch28

Cigarettes are so addicting i wish i never, ever started them. The only thing that ever got me to stop was a BFP. Sad i know. Thankfully I found out i was pregnant 6 days before AF was due and Dr said that the smoking would not have caused harm. I still feel like it maybe was a reason for my loss. Which is silly because I know the reason i lost Sophia at 23 weeks it was an incompetent cervix. Still , i think , maybe If i didn't smoke before I knew i was pregnant she would have been strong enough to survive. Silly me, most babies don't make it before 24 weeks and even then they have serious health issues.


----------



## Jessica28

The sodium is a big problem for me. I think I have meals with my salt which is not good at all. I have been doing better. I know I need to drink more water. Some days I do good and sometimes like last night while OH was out and I was home alone....I had a snack attack.... a big big cookie, sour cream and onion cracker chips and bits and bites later I went to bed. Like I said, today was a big eye opener for me and I hope I never weigh that much again unless of course I get pregnant and I will gladly accept the weight. I really want to look nice in my wedding dress too next year and 30 lbs isnt unrealisitc in a year. Sorry for the venting guys.


----------



## lilblossom

Aww Jessica, didn't realize you were getting married next year...that must be so exciting. Our wedding went by in a blur from the first plans to the final moments leaving the reception....wish I had taken the time to enjoy it more. Make sure you take a breath during it as often as possible and just feel it. Its like the world just stops and revolves around the 2 of you just for that one day.


----------



## Sweetz33

I use the app " my fitness pal" it is free and counts calories and gives you a goal to work for.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> I use the app " my fitness pal" it is free and counts calories and gives you a goal to work for.

nice, is that for droids or is it an i phone app...I have droid


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I use the app " my fitness pal" it is free and counts calories and gives you a goal to work for.
> 
> nice, is that for droids or is it an i phone app...I have droidClick to expand...

Not sure....just look in the store for "My Fitness Pal" I put it on my iPad as at goes with me everywhere.


----------



## lch28

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I went to the Dr. She wants me to have an ultrasound. She says i am either just having a heavy period or there is some placenta left inside my uterus and if that is the case i have to get a D&C. I am so upset I can not stop crying. She says the D&C will put off when i can conceive and can make it difficult to conceive and even cause infertility. Is that true? I can't even get the ultrasound till next Monday and I can't wait that long. Gosh I am so upset right now


----------



## tabs46001

Ich i am sorry to hear that but i know alot of women who conceived normaly there first normal cycle after a d&c sending hugs : )


----------



## lch28

Thank you. I am hoping its just a heavy period. She said that is most likely what it is but i can't help but feel negative about it..


----------



## zoeelouisee

I've had 3 D&C and I'm only 18 - all these due to miscarriage! I'm now pregnant for the 4th time :) it is possible to conceive afterwards, even right away so don't get your hopes down! x


----------



## kmp

lch28 said:


> After my labor i lost 16 pounds from not eating. I was so depressed. Since then I have gained 18 back. Oops..............
> 
> Thank you ladies I hope everything is okay too. Getting blood work also. I am hoping that this one is so heavy because my last period was so light i hardly considered it a period.. It is a pain in the ass, I had to leave work because I ran out of pads and just could not stay there. Fiancee is worried, asked if I wanted him to come home but I told him no. Thing is it is not getting lighter it is just getting heavier. Plus i have the worst cramps and already am close to running out of pads. I will also be talking to my Dr about my last blood test results (prolactin, hormones, thyroid, etc) already heard from nurses last week that they were normal but still want to talk to my Dr about it. Hopefully I still have an OK to ttc this month. I am going to tell her how i never got a +opk and then got this ridiculous period on cd17 hoping she has some answers or can at least calm my nerves.

Has anyone ever looked for a fibroid or endometriosis. These can cause heavier periods and bad cramps and will likely not cause you to wait to ttc. I had both removed along with a septum (main reason for surgery was septum). My periods had gotten very horrible and my sis and mom have had the same problems.


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies, I would like to join you all! I am expecting to be on CD 1 on Saturday. I should be o'ing around May 27/28 and testing oh we'll just say I will start testing around June 4th as I am always impatient! LOL Where are you guys at? Oing?


----------



## tabs46001

trying to decide whether to test in the morning or give it another day and test Wednesday fmu. The husband refused to let me buy anymore frer until thursday so i have only one left and some dollar store ones but not feeling too good about those since they all have been giving me light lines which i am thinking are evaps


----------



## lch28

perhaps buy a digtal. my bfp with my angel was so faint i thought i was imagining it so i got a digital. hope you get a bfp. i am really sure i have no placenta left. i remember the nurse putting all her weight on my tummy after sophia came out and she said all the placenta came out in one piece. i have no foul discharge and surely if i still had placenta eight weeks later id have an infection and feel sick. she is also checking for polyps and fibroids during ultrasund. she said my bleeding is moderate i also think since this is the first cycle in mylife i havent used tampons i dont know whats normal and have never felt it come out. i am hoping it doesnt get heavier and goes away in nex five days and thatall is well. sorry ladies i am on my kindle so this is sloppy


----------



## lch28

i think she is alo going to look for that


kmp said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> After my labor i lost 16 pounds from not eating. I was so depressed. Since then I have gained 18 back. Oops..............
> 
> Thank you ladies I hope everything is okay too. Getting blood work also. I am hoping that this one is so heavy because my last period was so light i hardly considered it a period.. It is a pain in the ass, I had to leave work because I ran out of pads and just could not stay there. Fiancee is worried, asked if I wanted him to come home but I told him no. Thing is it is not getting lighter it is just getting heavier. Plus i have the worst cramps and already am close to running out of pads. I will also be talking to my Dr about my last blood test results (prolactin, hormones, thyroid, etc) already heard from nurses last week that they were normal but still want to talk to my Dr about it. Hopefully I still have an OK to ttc this month. I am going to tell her how i never got a +opk and then got this ridiculous period on cd17 hoping she has some answers or can at least calm my nerves.
> 
> Has anyone ever looked for a fibroid or endometriosis. These can cause heavier periods and bad cramps and will likely not cause you to wait to ttc. I had both removed along with a septum (main reason for surgery was septum). My periods had gotten very horrible and my sis and mom have had the same problems.Click to expand...


----------



## lilblossom

Ok did I miss it or has Kelly not posted this evening? Wondering how her test came out today


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't post, they're still negative. Waiting till wednesday and 12dpo to test again.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> I didn't post, they're still negative. Waiting till wednesday and 12dpo to test again.

So sorry to hear that. Hopefully it will show by Wednesday. Hang in there and don't give up hope.:hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sorry Kelly, seems as if all is dreary lately. 

Threw the baby shower today. Went well. Made sure I enjoyed a big margarita since I'm not pregnant yet again.


----------



## Leinzlove

Count me in! I'm testing May 17! Lots & Lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## 7981

Kelly it is still super early, I think Friday will bring great news!

I want a drink so bad, but can't while still in limbo. Ha. That makes me sound like an alcoholic. I am just so frustrated!!!

No signs of AF at all. :(


----------



## lilblossom

Leinzlove said:


> Count me in! I'm testing May 17! Lots & Lots of :dust: to all!

Welcome to the thread and good luck next week.


----------



## Kelly9

I'll test wed then thurs then friday and if no positive by friday I give up, that would be 14dpo.


----------



## nesSAH

I'm on CD 11. Based on my old cycle, I usually O around CD 14....so already in the game!

Hoping to test end of May *_prays_*

Good luck to all the ladies waiting for bfps!! May the month of MAY bring us great new packages of rainbow babies :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Sorry you ladies have not got a BFP yet, i think it is early. Still bleeding heavily and feeling really distraught. how could i possibly have more tissue left from the placenta 10 weeks later??? wouldn't i have been bleeding this whole time?


----------



## tabs46001

bfn here too kelly af is due saturday but no symptoms but that is nothing new cause the last 2 cycles she has snuck up with no symptoms. well my bb's are super sore but that is af as well as for the rest im not symptom spotting so keeping everything to myself lol


----------



## lch28

tabs there is still a chance... some people don't bet bfps till after they miss AF


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich I hope all goes well with your ultrasound.

It looks like there are a few of us testing this weekend, fingers crossed for some bfp's and some good news for this thread.


----------



## lch28

Thank you =] i hope it goes well too. I will be really upset if I have to get a D&C, i already have an incompetent cervix and I have heard a D&C can weaken it more, thats why the hospital made sure all the placenta came out. According to them it did but I guess they could have missed something. I keep thinking that I would have had my Sophia in just 7 weeks. it is depressing me much..

I hope you ladies get a BFP! we all deserve it.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, I am new to this thread, having spent the last 3 months on second trimester losses.
my DH and I will be TTC this weekend(according to my usual cycle) and then we will enter the TWW, so will be testing, hopefully, around the end of May!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Ich i know there is nothing i can say to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## lch28

dancareoi said:


> Hi all, I am new to this thread, having spent the last 3 months on second trimester losses.
> my DH and I will be TTC this weekend(according to my usual cycle) and then we will enter the TWW, so will be testing, hopefully, around the end of May!!

Hello welcome! I also have suffered a 2nd trimester loss, at 23 weeks this February. How far were you? Did you get a reasoning? I have an incompetent cervix


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope this week goes quick so that you get some answers and hopefully some good news.


----------



## MrsDuck

Dancareio so sorry for your loss, you will find that there is a lovely bunch of ladies on this thread. Welcome :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich do you mind me asking (you dont have to answer me if you dont want) what is an incompetent cervix and is there anything that can be done or will you be high risk with your next pregnancy?


----------



## MissMNS

Hi everyone! My name is Megan, and I too have suffered miscarriages this year, two actually. One in the beginning of January at about 5 weeks, and another in March at 7 weeks. I conceived on back to back cycles and was so nervous after the first miscarriage that when the second one happened, I truly didn't know what to do with myself. DH and I were using protection as recommended by the doctor up until about last week, but did go without once in mid April. My cycles have never been regular, and I blame it on my past with the depo shot, lol, so as of now I'm on day 37 of my cycle, and waiting for af. I'm ready to start trying again after taking a break for 2 cycles :happydance: and look forward to all the support along the way! good luck to everyone!


----------



## lch28

I don't mind at all :hugs: 
An incompetent cervix is when the cervix is considered "weak". Once the baby starts to rapidly grow and puts more pressure on the cervix the cervix begins to shorten and dilate (which it is only supposed to do around your due date). This usually happens between 16-24 weeks. It happens in about 1 out of 100 pregnancies. (lucky me huh) It can be caused from previous trauma to the cervix or a birth defect. It can not be detected until you have suffered a second trimester loss. If your cervix is shortening and you are dilating they consider it an incompetent cervix. In some cases, if you are less then 4cm dilated and the membranes have not ruptured, you can get an emergency cerclage and most likely save the pregnancy. A cerclage is when they stitch up your cervix, and they would also put you on bed rest. Unfortunately, by time I got to the dr i was 5 cm dilated and my membranes were completely ruptured. I felt no pain at all and had no idea. This is why it is incompetent, your cervix dilates and you don't feel contractions or water breaking. I didn't feel contractions till about 6 cm. 

So for my next pregnancy i will work with a high risk dr. At 12 weeks I will get progesterone shots. This will help avoid pre term labor. I will get weekly cervix checks. I have a choice of getting the cerclage at 12 weeks regardless of the checks or only getting it if my cervix begins to shorten. It has a great success rate however sometimes it doesn't work :cry: . The cerclage can be damaging to your cervix but I am thinking that either way I will want to get it in. I will also most likely be on bed rest from 16 weeks until my due date. This will be for ALL my future pregnancies.

It is a whole lot to take in and i was seriously angry with myself when i found out. I was also annoyed at my doctors. I know i should not point blame, but i called them a few days before and said i felt some pressure and baby was not moving much, and that i was passing globs of cervical mucus. They called me in and checked the heart beat. Said all was well. I wanted an internal exam but they said not necessary. For some reason I took that and they said i was just feeling pressure from the baby growing and i said OK. i have a lot of guilt about that. Had i DEMANDED a internal, i possibly could have saved my daughter..


----------



## lch28

MissMNS said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Megan, and I too have suffered miscarriages this year, two actually. One in the beginning of January at about 5 weeks, and another in March at 7 weeks. I conceived on back to back cycles and was so nervous after the first miscarriage that when the second one happened, I truly didn't know what to do with myself. DH and I were using protection as recommended by the doctor up until about last week, but did go without once in mid April. My cycles have never been regular, and I blame it on my past with the depo shot, lol, so as of now I'm on day 37 of my cycle, and waiting for af. I'm ready to start trying again after taking a break for 2 cycles :happydance: and look forward to all the support along the way! good luck to everyone!

Hello! I am sorry for your losses, back to back, that must have been so hard for you. I am having some irregular cycles now too, i got my first AF after my loss at 23 weeks on April 19th. I never ovulated and it came back on cd17! It is very heavy, my doctor thinks it is either because my first period was short and light and I have some extra uterine lining, or there is a slight possibility that there is some placenta left from my labor. The hospital made sure it was all out so i am not sure this is the case but getting an ultrasound on monday to be sure. If all is well I will continue ttc this cycle, if i do not ovulate again (dr thinks i will) she will start me on clomid. Good luck ttc! Hope you get a bfp soon and get a sticky bean


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> I don't mind at all :hugs:
> An incompetent cervix is when the cervix is considered "weak". Once the baby starts to rapidly grow and puts more pressure on the cervix the cervix begins to shorten and dilate (which it is only supposed to do around your due date). This usually happens between 16-24 weeks. It happens in about 1 out of 100 pregnancies. (lucky me huh) It can be caused from previous trauma to the cervix or a birth defect. It can not be detected until you have suffered a second trimester loss. If your cervix is shortening and you are dilating they consider it an incompetent cervix. In some cases, if you are less then 4cm dilated and the membranes have not ruptured, you can get an emergency cerclage and most likely save the pregnancy. A cerclage is when they stitch up your cervix, and they would also put you on bed rest. Unfortunately, by time I got to the dr i was 5 cm dilated and my membranes were completely ruptured. I felt no pain at all and had no idea. This is why it is incompetent, your cervix dilates and you don't feel contractions or water breaking. I didn't feel contractions till about 6 cm.
> 
> So for my next pregnancy i will work with a high risk dr. At 12 weeks I will get progesterone shots. This will help avoid pre term labor. I will get weekly cervix checks. I have a choice of getting the cerclage at 12 weeks regardless of the checks or only getting it if my cervix begins to shorten. It has a great success rate however sometimes it doesn't work :cry: . The cerclage can be damaging to your cervix but I am thinking that either way I will want to get it in. I will also most likely be on bed rest from 16 weeks until my due date. This will be for ALL my future pregnancies.
> 
> It is a whole lot to take in and i was seriously angry with myself when i found out. I was also annoyed at my doctors. I know i should not point blame, but i called them a few days before and said i felt some pressure and baby was not moving much, and that i was passing globs of cervical mucus. They called me in and checked the heart beat. Said all was well. I wanted an internal exam but they said not necessary. For some reason I took that and they said i was just feeling pressure from the baby growing and i said OK. i have a lot of guilt about that. Had i DEMANDED a internal, i possibly could have saved my daughter..

We all will blame ourselves, but truth is it is none of our faults :)


----------



## lch28

I know, i know that of course I thought pressure was normal and such, i mean I was just about to be 6 months pregnant. I would be 33 weeks now. God i have got to stop dwelling on that.. I want to be pregnant so bad but i know it won't be such a fun time being such a high risk.


----------



## MrsDuck

MissMNS so sorry for your losses, you will find everyone here really supportive :flower:


----------



## tabs46001

My m/c was very early but im still putting myself on high risk i am going to be so nervous when we finally get that bfp dh already said he would be taking over alot the first trimester just to ease our minds that we gave it every chance we could. I was very active this last pregnancy because i was with my son's i had no idea how common miscarriages were and my son's pregnancy was a walk in the park so i thought i had nothing to fear. We will al get there soon ladies ; )


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you for explaining that Ich. My word you have so much more to think about when you next fall pregnant but at least the procedure is effective and you are able to go on to have healthy babies.

Please dont blame yourself, as sweetz says its no-ones fault.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Hope so tabs. Are you going to test again?


----------



## tabs46001

I will probably fmu every other day until af shows she should be here by the weekend if she is coming ; ) lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Tabs I will be testing too this weekend if I can last that long, fingers crossed for our bfp's


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm considered high risk as well bc of my hypoglycemia. I get bad morning sickness and can't eat, which drops blood sugar, then I pass out...not a good scenario. I also have a compacted spine so putting too much baby weight at this point can be not so good. When I am pregnant I am put on a very strick diet. Also I am taken off pain pills and anxiety medications bc they are too dangerous...so yeah...


----------



## MissMNS

Hello! I am sorry for your losses, back to back, that must have been so hard for you. I am having some irregular cycles now too, i got my first AF after my loss at 23 weeks on April 19th. I never ovulated and it came back on cd17! It is very heavy, my doctor thinks it is either because my first period was short and light and I have some extra uterine lining, or there is a slight possibility that there is some placenta left from my labor. The hospital made sure it was all out so i am not sure this is the case but getting an ultrasound on monday to be sure. If all is well I will continue ttc this cycle, if i do not ovulate again (dr thinks i will) she will start me on clomid. Good luck ttc! Hope you get a bfp soon and get a sticky bean[/QUOTE]

@ lch28- Thanks so much for the kind words, and I too am so sorry for your loss!!! You're incredibly strong! My cycles are still such a mystery, and I only have my AF to base it off, and as I said today is day 37! My periods after each loss lasted about 6 or 7 days, so aside from my long cycle, things have seemed pretty "normal." After quitting the depo in September 2010- I didnt get my cycle back until about December of 2011, and didnt learn it had returned until I found out I was pregnant in January, then came the miscarriage. Its strange that yours came twice, but also a good thing if they suspected placenta and tissue. Hopefully that next ultrasound gives you the 100% all clear so you can continue with this cycle and ovulate again! =)


----------



## lch28

MrsDuck said:


> Thank you for explaining that Ich. My word you have so much more to think about when you next fall pregnant but at least the procedure is effective and you are able to go on to have healthy babies.
> 
> Please dont blame yourself, as sweetz says its no-ones fault.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you :hugs: I try very hard not to blame myself. I know it could not have been prevented as no one had any idea what was going on


----------



## lch28

MissMNS said:


> Hello! I am sorry for your losses, back to back, that must have been so hard for you. I am having some irregular cycles now too, i got my first AF after my loss at 23 weeks on April 19th. I never ovulated and it came back on cd17! It is very heavy, my doctor thinks it is either because my first period was short and light and I have some extra uterine lining, or there is a slight possibility that there is some placenta left from my labor. The hospital made sure it was all out so i am not sure this is the case but getting an ultrasound on monday to be sure. If all is well I will continue ttc this cycle, if i do not ovulate again (dr thinks i will) she will start me on clomid. Good luck ttc! Hope you get a bfp soon and get a sticky bean

@ lch28- Thanks so much for the kind words, and I too am so sorry for your loss!!! You're incredibly strong! My cycles are still such a mystery, and I only have my AF to base it off, and as I said today is day 37! My periods after each loss lasted about 6 or 7 days, so aside from my long cycle, things have seemed pretty "normal." After quitting the depo in September 2010- I didnt get my cycle back until about December of 2011, and didnt learn it had returned until I found out I was pregnant in January, then came the miscarriage. Its strange that yours came twice, but also a good thing if they suspected placenta and tissue. Hopefully that next ultrasound gives you the 100% all clear so you can continue with this cycle and ovulate again! =)[/QUOTE]

Aww thank you. I would like to think I am strong but I am not dealing with this too well. My due date would be in just 7 weeks and I am taking it hard. I am sorry for your loss, i hope you get a sticky bean soon


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome to Dancareoi and MissMNS, very sorry for your losses. You will find the ladies here very supporting. 

I am the queen of long cycles right now...on cd 52 now I think lol...Think I finally ovulated on the 3rd of this month but right now I just want af to show up and let me have a new cycle to focus on. Temp dropped today considerably so didn't test today...I will probably not test again until the weekend depending on my temps. If they go back up will definately feel good about that. Like Tabs, not really relying on symptoms as my body has deceived me too many times.

Has anyone on our list that is 'waiting for O" needed me to update to 'tww'?


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> I'm considered high risk as well bc of my hypoglycemia. I get bad morning sickness and can't eat, which drops blood sugar, then I pass out...not a good scenario. I also have a compacted spine so putting too much baby weight at this point can be not so good. When I am pregnant I am put on a very strick diet. Also I am taken off pain pills and anxiety medications bc they are too dangerous...so yeah...

My brother has hypoglycemia. It must be hard. What is a compacted spine?


----------



## MissMNS

lilblossom said:


> Welcome to Dancareoi and MissMNS, very sorry for your losses. You will find the ladies here very supporting.
> 
> I am the queen of long cycles right now...on cd 52 now I think lol...Think I finally ovulated on the 3rd of this month but right now I just want af to show up and let me have a new cycle to focus on. Temp dropped today considerably so didn't test today...I will probably not test again until the weekend depending on my temps. If they go back up will definately feel good about that. Like Tabs, not really relying on symptoms as my body has deceived me too many times.
> 
> Has anyone on our list that is 'waiting for O" needed me to update to 'tww'?

Thanks Lilblossom! Long cycles are not so fun! lol since I only got mine back in December, I have no idea how long my cycles truly are lol or when i ovulate! Based on pregnancies and periods I just know that I do lol. Glad we can relate, though cd 52 is beyond my cd 37 lol


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm considered high risk as well bc of my hypoglycemia. I get bad morning sickness and can't eat, which drops blood sugar, then I pass out...not a good scenario. I also have a compacted spine so putting too much baby weight at this point can be not so good. When I am pregnant I am put on a very strick diet. Also I am taken off pain pills and anxiety medications bc they are too dangerous...so yeah...
> 
> My brother has hypoglycemia. It must be hard. What is a compacted spine?Click to expand...

The lower portion of my spine has no cushioning between the vertebra so it causes a lot of back pain where there shouldn't be.


----------



## lch28

Ohh. UGH this is the worst period ever. it won't lighten up!


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm considered high risk as well bc of my hypoglycemia. I get bad morning sickness and can't eat, which drops blood sugar, then I pass out...not a good scenario. I also have a compacted spine so putting too much baby weight at this point can be not so good. When I am pregnant I am put on a very strick diet. Also I am taken off pain pills and anxiety medications bc they are too dangerous...so yeah...
> 
> My brother has hypoglycemia. It must be hard. What is a compacted spine?Click to expand...
> 
> The lower portion of my spine has no cushioning between the vertebra so it causes a lot of back pain where there shouldn't be.Click to expand...

All I can say is Owie


----------



## dancareoi

lch28 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am new to this thread, having spent the last 3 months on second trimester losses.
> my DH and I will be TTC this weekend(according to my usual cycle) and then we will enter the TWW, so will be testing, hopefully, around the end of May!!
> 
> Hello welcome! I also have suffered a 2nd trimester loss, at 23 weeks this February. How far were you? Did you get a reasoning? I have an incompetent cervixClick to expand...

Hi, sorry for your losses.
i lost my LO in jan this year, a routine check at 17 weeks showed no heartbeat, baby had died at 13-14 weeks.
We didn`t get a PM done, so we do not know why it happened. I did have an early loss 3 years ago as well at 8 weeks.
I went to see a specialist last week and they have taken loads of blood and will be testing for all sorts of things. if that doesn`t show anything, we will just have to see what happens. However they will see me every two weeks and scan on each visit so if things were to go wrong again, we would know a lot sooner.
At least you have a reason and from what i understand it is something that can be resolved.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lch28

I am so sorry for your loss. Hopefully everything is ok with your blood work. I was happy to have a reason but also scared because the cerclage doesn't always work and i could potentially suffer more losses


----------



## Jessica28

Thinking AF should be on her way out tomorrow for sure. Very, Very light today. SMEPing again soon!


----------



## lch28

Looks like we are all getting AF. Bummer. I am cd4 and it is heavy as ever.


----------



## Kelly9

Ich I don't think you can stop dwelling on it til at least the due dat ehas come and gone. I'd be 34 weeks now, we lost our daughter Hannah at 18 weeks but she had a pre-existing complication that was caught at our 12 week scan, still most babies with that complication do well so it was still a shock that her case was so bad. 

Dan welcome to this thread, glad to see your hubby finally came around about ttc! I'm waiting to test till tomorrow still. 

Welcome to the other new person, I can't remember the name.


----------



## lch28

Kelly9 said:


> Ich I don't think you can stop dwelling on it til at least the due dat ehas come and gone. I'd be 34 weeks now, we lost our daughter Hannah at 18 weeks but she had a pre-existing complication that was caught at our 12 week scan, still most babies with that complication do well so it was still a shock that her case was so bad.
> 
> Dan welcome to this thread, glad to see your hubby finally came around about ttc! I'm waiting to test till tomorrow still.
> 
> Welcome to the other new person, I can't remember the name.

Can i ask what complication she had?


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm considered high risk as well bc of my hypoglycemia. I get bad morning sickness and can't eat, which drops blood sugar, then I pass out...not a good scenario. I also have a compacted spine so putting too much baby weight at this point can be not so good. When I am pregnant I am put on a very strick diet. Also I am taken off pain pills and anxiety medications bc they are too dangerous...so yeah...
> 
> My brother has hypoglycemia. It must be hard. What is a compacted spine?Click to expand...
> 
> The lower portion of my spine has no cushioning between the vertebra so it causes a lot of back pain where there shouldn't be.Click to expand...
> 
> All I can say is OwieClick to expand...

Lol perfect word for it :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

She had a sacrococcygeal teratoma, basically it's a tumour thats attached to the base of the spine it is very rare, in a lot of cases the tumours don't get to big and baby is born a little early and has surgery to remove it with minimal complications. In our case the tumour was growing very large very fast and had a huge blood supply which was putting pressure on her heart to pump enough blood to her body and the tumour so we were flown to Toronto to have intrauterine surgery to cut the blood flow to the tumour, thus slowing the growth and easing off on her heart, the surgery went well but she was anemic from the tumour and the docs believe she bled out hours after.


----------



## lch28

:hugs: Gosh I am so sorry.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Welcome to all the new ladies. I can hardly keep up anymore. Lurking to see if anyone gets a BFP. Kelly, FXed for you hun. :hugs: I don't think I can stand to get any more bad news. Hoping for everyone else's BFPs is what kept me going, and now there's been such a dry spell. 

I don't think I am going to to temp this month. I am so tired of trying.


----------



## 7981

Welcome new ladies!!!

I called my doc, waiting for her to call back. Hoping for blood work this afternoon. I hate limbo!


----------



## lch28

This is going to be my first cycle temping, well see how it goes. I never got a +opk last month grrrr. Jenny, do you mind me asking how long did you try before you get a BFP with your angel?


----------



## lilblossom

I can't get over how busy this thread is. Takes a bit of time to get caught up and I want to apologize in advance to you all because I am sure I will miss stuff.

So my order of opk's came today and couldn't resist..used one and am so happy to report it was negative. Those new to our group may think that sounds odd but those that have been around for my whole cycle know what a great thing that is. :happydance::haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

We must all be in a curious mood today all asking lots of questions about each other.

Come on bfp's where are you hiding we need some cheery news.

Yay for the negative test Lil (I didn't think I would ever type that on here) lets hope you'll be out of limbo soon.

Hope everyone is having a good day :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> We must all be in a curious mood today all asking lots of questions about each other.
> 
> Come on bfp's where are you hiding we need some cheery news.
> 
> Yay for the negative test Lil (I didn't think I would ever type that on here) lets hope you'll be out of limbo soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day :flower:

Wait on my opk...damn mail never came today lol


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Welcome new ladies!!!
> 
> I called my doc, waiting for her to call back. Hoping for blood work this afternoon. I hate limbo!

hope you get your blood work drawn...although that would make me the last limbo chick...and I was the first one too.


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> We must all be in a curious mood today all asking lots of questions about each other.
> 
> Come on bfp's where are you hiding we need some cheery news.
> 
> Yay for the negative test Lil (I didn't think I would ever type that on here) lets hope you'll be out of limbo soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day :flower:

I got a series of positive opk's after I thought I had ovulated but all negative hpts and no af...here we are at cycle day 52 but think i am like 5 dpo finally and should be out of limbo in just over a week. At least that is what I am praying for.


----------



## lilblossom

Shortly after our loss a new song came out by one of my favorite singers. It is a very personal song to her because her and her husband wrote it together about his brother. It has taken me a very long time to be able to even listen to it all the way through because it is so touching but today I finally watched the video for it. I am sharing it with you all because I know you will be able to relate to how very healing it has been to me today. :hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y2icHOgC5U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tabs46001

One of my favorite too her and her husband ; )


----------



## lch28

thats a beautiful song. i have never heard it


----------



## lch28

AF seems to be lightening up today. I am on cd4. I am hoping that this is just the period from hell. i will be so annoyed/upset if i have tissue left and need a D&C


----------



## tabs46001

I wish i could share with you all everything i have been noticing but i feel like if i symptom spot i will jinx myself lol so i will share if i get a bfp and then if im not pregnant it won't matter anyway lol


----------



## tabs46001

Anyone want to stalk my chart my temps have been pretty much close in range the whole cycle does it look promising ?? Lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Anyone want to stalk my chart my temps have been pretty much close in range the whole cycle does it look promising ?? Lol

I love how your curve is steadily climbing. Definitely one of the nicest looking charts I have seen for a tww. Can't wait to finally see your list of symptoms you will be posting after your bfp. fxed:dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you everyone for sharing your intimate experiences.

Lil I can't view your song on my iPad I will have to view from the main computer later.

I don't do temping tabs so sorry can't help but hope you get your bfp this month.


----------



## 7981

Waiting at the lab to have blood drawn, hoping for answers tomorrow. I'm nervous...


----------



## lch28

tabs i would but this is my first cycle charting, i have no idea how it works and most likely will ask you ladies to look at mine. good luck with blood test 7981 let us know how it goes


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all goes well tomorrow Jennifer


----------



## 7981

BTW Tabs- your chart looks AMAZING!!!

And thanks Lil and MrsDuck


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi ladies, posted once and have been lurking trying to keep up with you all lol. This is one busy thread lol. 

GL to those of you waiting to test, I have my fx for you all!

I am cd 8 today and having some ewcm and cramping, opks and cbfm are negative so there is no way I am ovulating yet, this is so confusing. Wanted to try smep this month but dh and I had no time to squeeze in some bding before he left for work tonight! (I get home just before he has to leave, and we have a dd that gets home at 3:30pm so if I dont get home from work before 3pm we are outta luck.) Will have to do some bding in the am when he comes home i guess lol. 

Ill try to keep up with this thread and post more. Good luck ladies!


----------



## lch28

Hi jenna i am sorry for your loss. I really like your tattoo i want to get one in the future but I am ttc so not really a good time. I lost my LO at 23 weeks in February. You can get EWCM a few days for Ov so maybe it is on its way?


----------



## Praying4bump

lch28 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Hopefully everything is ok with your blood work. I was happy to have a reason but also scared because the cerclage doesn't always work and i could potentially suffer more losses

I wanted to let you know that one of my sisters has an incompetent cervix also. Unfortunately she found out after loosing her 1st baby during her 2nd trimester as well. After that she has had 4 health pregnancies and she had a cerclage done with all of them. She wasn't on bed rest with either one. She took it easy a bit with the 1st one but after that she still had to take care of her other children. She has 4 children.


----------



## jennajul2001

lch28 said:


> Hi jenna i am sorry for your loss. I really like your tattoo i want to get one in the future but I am ttc so not really a good time. I lost my LO at 23 weeks in February. You can get EWCM a few days for Ov so maybe it is on its way?

Ty, I am so sorry for your loss also! It's not my tattoo it's a tattoo my dh got a few days after we lost our lo. I love it . I want to get one but havent been able to decide what I want yet. If we are not pregnant by August 15th(1 yr anniv of our loss) , I am going to go get one done. Hopefully I know what I want by then. 

No idea about the EWCM I will keep doing opks and bding just in case, really dont want to miss it, Started temping this morning too so hopefully I can stick with that and see wahts happening. lol I am terrible at remembering to stay in bed and actaully take my temp in the am lol.


----------



## tabs46001

thanks ladies i know they look awesome dont they ,,they have been textbook this whole cycle which is different for me cause this house usually has a bug going around that makes my temps go wacky lol


----------



## Kelly9

hi to everyone, did a brief catch up, now can't remember anything I wanted to say. I'm just to scared that tomorrow's test is going to be negative. I know whatever the results are they are likely to be accurate and it's frightening beyond belief. When I did my fresh cycle I just knew it worked so wasn't this nervous but I feel like it hasn't worked this time and I have never wanted my intuition to be wrong so bad!


----------



## tabs46001

I will say a prayer for you kelly : ) I really hope you get your bfp i hope we all do soon :)


----------



## lch28

Praying4bump said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. Hopefully everything is ok with your blood work. I was happy to have a reason but also scared because the cerclage doesn't always work and i could potentially suffer more losses
> 
> I wanted to let you know that one of my sisters has an incompetent cervix also. Unfortunately she found out after loosing her 1st baby during her 2nd trimester as well. After that she has had 4 health pregnancies and she had a cerclage done with all of them. She wasn't on bed rest with either one. She took it easy a bit with the 1st one but after that she still had to take care of her other children. She has 4 children.Click to expand...

Thank you for saying this. It has made me smile and have so much hope for my future :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lch28

jennajul2001 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jenna i am sorry for your loss. I really like your tattoo i want to get one in the future but I am ttc so not really a good time. I lost my LO at 23 weeks in February. You can get EWCM a few days for Ov so maybe it is on its way?
> 
> Ty, I am so sorry for your loss also! It's not my tattoo it's a tattoo my dh got a few days after we lost our lo. I love it . I want to get one but havent been able to decide what I want yet. If we are not pregnant by August 15th(1 yr anniv of our loss) , I am going to go get one done. Hopefully I know what I want by then.
> 
> No idea about the EWCM I will keep doing opks and bding just in case, really dont want to miss it, Started temping this morning too so hopefully I can stick with that and see wahts happening. lol I am terrible at remembering to stay in bed and actaully take my temp in the am lol.Click to expand...

Thank you, it is a lovely tattoo your husband has. I hope you get a BFP soon. I am also bad at staying in bed to temp, i jump right up to pee half asleep then im like uuggh shiit i forgot


----------



## lch28

Kelly9 said:


> hi to everyone, did a brief catch up, now can't remember anything I wanted to say. I'm just to scared that tomorrow's test is going to be negative. I know whatever the results are they are likely to be accurate and it's frightening beyond belief. When I did my fresh cycle I just knew it worked so wasn't this nervous but I feel like it hasn't worked this time and I have never wanted my intuition to be wrong so bad!

good luck kelly i hope it is a bfp let us know tomorrow :hugs: keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## 7981

Thinking of you Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

My journal will be the best place to look especially if it's negative. I won't want to be around much if it's bad news.


----------



## lilblossom

:hugs: Kelly


----------



## Kelly9

You ladies are great :) I just hope that all prayers are heard this time.


----------



## lilblossom

Pretty sure I am definitely in the tww at this point based on my temps so went ahead and created a new ticker...Had to make up a lmp date since I didn't have one but lol it turns out its almost exactly when it would have been anyway. So gonna start testing over the weekend. Maybe Mothers Day will be our big day:) I haven't changed anything on ff though. Not sure if I should.


----------



## Jen02004

Hi ladies, I am currently 8 dpo and definitely praying for a may bfp!! This is our first cycle trying after our miscarriage in march and everything is totally different with this cycle than any other cycle I have had. I feel like I'm in a totally new body because all of my symptoms throughout my cycle are different. It's been very confusing, but I am crossing my fingers! Hope we all get our bfp's soon! :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

jennajul2001 said:


> Hi ladies, posted once and have been lurking trying to keep up with you all lol. This is one busy thread lol.
> 
> GL to those of you waiting to test, I have my fx for you all!
> 
> I am cd 8 today and having some ewcm and cramping, opks and cbfm are negative so there is no way I am ovulating yet, this is so confusing. Wanted to try smep this month but dh and I had no time to squeeze in some bding before he left for work tonight! (I get home just before he has to leave, and we have a dd that gets home at 3:30pm so if I dont get home from work before 3pm we are outta luck.) Will have to do some bding in the am when he comes home i guess lol.
> 
> Ill try to keep up with this thread and post more. Good luck ladies!

Hi, sorry for your loss.

i find that increased CM means OV to follow in approx 4 days.
I will be TTC this month after 13 week loss in Jan - LO born sleeping 12.1.12.
I am waiting for CM - once i get this I will use OV test each day.
I already have 3 beautiful children 10, 7 and 23 months. I found by DTD the day CM arrives and each day until after OV, this gives you best chance to get PG. i am hoping it works for me this time.
Good luck:dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Jen02004 said:


> Hi ladies, I am currently 8 dpo and definitely praying for a may bfp!! This is our first cycle trying after our miscarriage in march and everything is totally different with this cycle than any other cycle I have had. I feel like I'm in a totally new body because all of my symptoms throughout my cycle are different. It's been very confusing, but I am crossing my fingers! Hope we all get our bfp's soon! :hugs:

Welcome to our friendly and supportive thread. I am so sorry for you loss and hope you get your bfp this cycle


----------



## lch28

Hey Lil i hope this is your month! That would be great to get a mothers day BFP. AF is slowing down, should be gone by tomorrow or the next day! I hope I ovulate this month!

Welcome Jen02004. Sorry for your loss! I hope you get a BFP !


----------



## tabs46001

ok ladies so i am either out or i have implantation im thinking im probably out. the last couple days i have had a whole bunch of cm felt wet and when i would wipe a whole bunch on the tp and what looks like eggwhite cm. this morning bfn but when i wiped a whole bunch of bloody cm wiped again and little less blood with the cm so i put on a pad and 15min later went back to bathroom and wiped again and a little pink spots but mostly all cm so now i will have to wait until first break to see if she has fully came out or if i just spotted which would be good sign but it is highly likely that its af that would put me back on cycle length i was before the m/c as well. ill keep you updated lol Say a prayer its not her : )


----------



## tabs46001

oh and temp dropped to which is why i think its her : (


----------



## tabs46001

Ok couldnt take it anymore so went to the bathroom and nothing was there nothing on the pad nothing when i wiped i am so confused is she just popping up randomly before flow ???


----------



## tabs46001

Ya i think its her cramps have now hit and i havent cramped like this since the m/c booo on her now i just have to wait for her flow so i can start the count again : (


----------



## 7981

Sorry Tabs, :(. Maybe she is just teasing you, fingers crossed.

Still no sign of AF here and now my temps are rising. I didn't take my temps for a day and I slept with my mouth open a few days around that (disregarded on my chart).
Can you ladies take a look?

Waiting for blood results, nervous.


----------



## tabs46001

Teasing is definately the word lol took midol for the cramps so they are gone lol but still feel wet like i have the last couple days ill see what my first break bring in an hour


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome back Jenna, I hope this is your month.

Kelly I wish you all the luck in the world.

Welcome to the tww Lil, it's going so slowly this time round.

Welcome to the thread Jen, sorry you have found yourself here, fingers crossed for your bfp this month.

Oh no tabs, I hope its not the witch, I just had the tiniest amount of blood when I went to the toilet, I think she may have cast a spell on me too, I want her to go away, I'm 10dpo today but feel she is ready to pounce in a couple of days.


----------



## tabs46001

Ya she is here but i am not too disappointed i know it will come : )


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no tabs I'm so sorry I thought she was just toying with you. I'm dreading going back to CD1. I hope you catch your eggy next cycle x


----------



## lch28

I'm sorry tabs! Hopefully next month. Anyone heard if kelly got a bfp?


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> I'm sorry tabs! Hopefully next month. Anyone heard if kelly got a bfp?

No idea but I'm wondering too


----------



## lilblossom

Shoot Tabs, I thought maybe I would check in this morning and at least see you got your bfp...sorry the witch showed. 

Jenifer, any results yet? your chart looks good.

As for me, my temp went up some again. Having other stuff going on too but not sure it's related...I started exercising again and could be having these aches from that.

Umm I will just mention that I checked Kelly's journal and today's test was negative. Not sure if she will be posting today but thought I would let you guys know.

Kelly if you are lurking I am so sorry and am still holding out hope for you. Like I said before, the only stuff I know about what you are doing is from you so don't know if it's possible to take longer to implant but I hope so.


----------



## 7981

I called and spoke with the nurse. Not pregnant, which I was pretty sure of, everything else looked "normal". The doc was supposed to call to discuss it, but did not get back to me today. Still in limbo.

Lil- so happy you are in the TWW.

Kelly, maybe it's early...


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> I called and spoke with the nurse. Not pregnant, which I was pretty sure of, everything else looked "normal". The doc was supposed to call to discuss it, but did not get back to me today. Still in limbo.
> 
> Lil- so happy you are in the TWW.
> 
> Kelly, maybe it's early...

That sucks Jen, But maybe you are having late implant?


----------



## lch28

Aw I hope Kelly is doing okay. There is still hope! Jen did you miss af yet?


----------



## 7981

AF is very late, blood test was negative. No answers. :(
My bottom ticker is accurate.


----------



## lch28

Oh i shoulda just looked at that.. silly me.. 
Is your cycle normally 28 days? I'm sorry, that must suck to have AF be late and not get a BFP. My cycle is all messed up too, got this period on cd17 with no ovulation and now it is so heavy. On cd5, i highly doubt this period will be gone by cd7


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> AF is very late, blood test was negative. No answers. :(
> My bottom ticker is accurate.

omg, maybe my limbo was contagious...

all kidding aside, I looked at your chart and would wonder if that dip 7 days ago was your O...were you tracking cm?


----------



## 7981

Sorry Ich. My periods were always 28 days before my MC. And were longer after, but last month i was back to 31 days. Now this, my longest cycle ever. :(


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> AF is very late, blood test was negative. No answers. :(
> My bottom ticker is accurate.
> 
> omg, maybe my limbo was contagious...
> 
> all kidding aside, I looked at your chart and would wonder if that dip 7 days ago was your O...were you tracking cm?Click to expand...

I have been but its been weird. A little EWCM here and there, creamy/sticky/stretchy the rest of the time. I wish i had accurate temps those 4 days i disregarded.


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> AF is very late, blood test was negative. No answers. :(
> My bottom ticker is accurate.
> 
> omg, maybe my limbo was contagious...
> 
> all kidding aside, I looked at your chart and would wonder if that dip 7 days ago was your O...were you tracking cm?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been but its been weird. A little EWCM here and there, creamy/sticky/stretchy the rest of the time. I wish i had accurate temps those 4 days i disregarded.Click to expand...

yeah it sounds like you are going through something similar to what I have been. Hope you are in the tww though


----------



## lch28

7981 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> AF is very late, blood test was negative. No answers. :(
> My bottom ticker is accurate.
> 
> omg, maybe my limbo was contagious...
> 
> all kidding aside, I looked at your chart and would wonder if that dip 7 days ago was your O...were you tracking cm?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been but its been weird. A little EWCM here and there, creamy/sticky/stretchy the rest of the time. I wish i had accurate temps those 4 days i disregarded.Click to expand...

I know this isn't any help and i hate to here it also but stress can delay AF


----------



## tabs46001

i was the opposite of limbo this cycle i got af at 11dpo lol thats a first which means my lp went from 18 days to 12 i dont like that but as long as it's more than 10 im happy lol Its so cute though cause i was about to throw in the towel and told dh i was going to take a break from trying and he said no lol he is always the one that wants nothing to do with any of it unless its the bd'ing lol he is even getting me whatever i want for next cycle as part of my mother's day gift : ) 

I think i might know what happend this cycle though i think i am ovulating later than what i think but i stopped using opk's after i get a positive but im thinking the positive probably went on to get a darker positive but i wasn't testing and we usually only bd once after o day so i think that is what happend ttc really is like battleship so much strategizing lol


----------



## lch28

It really is, its so fricken complicated! Who knew you had to temp and check cm and cervical positions and all this crazy stuff. I wish it was the way i thought when i was a kid.. "you get married and then your pregnant"


----------



## tabs46001

ya i know what you mean i was a virgin when i got married at 18 and we wanted kids right away i thought once we started having sex we would get pregnant uh no it took 4 years to get pregnant with my son and i have never been on birth control before. that was 2 years of just bd'ing alot and not preventing it and then 2 years of trying and bd'ing when the doc said to and we even did clomid for 4 cycles then i had enough cause the clomid made me a basket case and we threw in the towel 4 months after giving up we were pregnant lol 2 years after my son we got prego again to end in m/c and we have been trying ever since m/c i know it will happen eventually i hope lol


----------



## 7981

It will happen Tabs! 

Limbo is awful, hoping I'm in he TWW and just don't know it. I know stress can cause late ovulation and late O, but I really wasnt stressed until limbo! Lol. Oh well.

Lol at battleship, so freaking true... Who knew?!


----------



## Praying4bump

Sorry about everyone who is out this month! Babt Dust to everyone who is still waiting for this cycle and Baby to dust to everyone moving onto next cycle. 

I am 7 dpo today. Nothing major or out of the ordinary yet except that my legs and hands were itching like crazy on 4dpo.


----------



## lch28

tabs46001 said:


> ya i know what you mean i was a virgin when i got married at 18 and we wanted kids right away i thought once we started having sex we would get pregnant uh no it took 4 years to get pregnant with my son and i have never been on birth control before. that was 2 years of just bd'ing alot and not preventing it and then 2 years of trying and bd'ing when the doc said to and we even did clomid for 4 cycles then i had enough cause the clomid made me a basket case and we threw in the towel 4 months after giving up we were pregnant lol 2 years after my son we got prego again to end in m/c and we have been trying ever since m/c i know it will happen eventually i hope lol

I know exactly what you mean. I had no clue about ovulation or any of this. I just thought if you had sex with out a condom you got pregnant. Thats what my sex ed teacher said!! lol :dohh: My doctor suggested I try clomid if I don't O this cycle. What are its negative side effects?


----------



## tabs46001

it makes you very dry like virtually no cm when you o so they recommend you use something with it like fertilecm and preseed for me it made me super emotional super bitchy i was a basket case like pms times a million finally we were just like enough is enough we couldnt take it anymore after it not working for 4 cycles i had a laboroscopy done to see why i wasnt getting prego and she didn't find anything so we kinda gave up that was in november and we got prego with my son in july : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Once again, I am struggling to keep up on here! 

Ich, we got pregnant pretty much right away last time. No temping. No trying. Just stopped using condoms. Now it's been 4 months since MC and I'm not getting pregnant again. I've been getting AF consistently and get good CM around O time, so not sure what is preventing another pregnancy. My only guess I have left is that God simply does not want us to have a baby yet!! I'm tired of TTC. Every month is just full of disappointment and it sucks.


----------



## Kelly9

very unlikely that my luck will change. Have a beta friday to be sure. Don't think I'll be around for a bit, feels like someone ripped my heart out.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> very unlikely that my luck will change. Have a beta friday to be sure. Don't think I'll be around for a bit, feels like someone ripped my heart out.

Kelly, I know there are no words that will ease your pain right now. Just know that we will be thinking of you even if you aren't around for a while. Please drop in from time to time though because you will surely be missed.


----------



## jennajul2001

wow lots to catch up on lol.

To everyone in limbo hopefully you dont stay there for long and you all can figure out what is going on. 

To everyone in the tww good luck! I have my fx for you all!

Kelly, I am so sorry, I will keep my fx for you!!

I never thought trying to get pregnant was going to be so tough. Even when I was trying for my daughter it took a little while. I was 18 and it took us 8 months of trying and giving up before we fell pregnant. This last time I got pregnant we werent even trying it was a total surprise (after 10 yrs of not trying and not preventing it) I had honestly given up on having a second child. When I got the positive pregnancy test I was sooo thrilled and so happy that it was finally going to happen for us. And when that was taken away from me after 16 wks I was devastated. Now that we are actively trying I am terrified that its not going to happen again . I will be 30 this year and my daughter will be 11. I am terrified I wont be able to get pregnant again. I think that is what gets me so depressed and so sad sometimes. Its the what if it never happens that bothers me. I gave up smoking when I got pregnant last May and I havent started again but I have to say its getting harder and harder to stay smoke free everytime I see that negative hpt. 

So sorry I got a little off track, guess Im just feeling a little down tonight.


----------



## lilblossom

jennajul2001 said:


> wow lots to catch up on lol.
> 
> To everyone in limbo hopefully you dont stay there for long and you all can figure out what is going on.
> 
> To everyone in the tww good luck! I have my fx for you all!
> 
> Kelly, I am so sorry, I will keep my fx for you!!
> 
> I never thought trying to get pregnant was going to be so tough. Even when I was trying for my daughter it took a little while. I was 18 and it took us 8 months of trying and giving up before we fell pregnant. This last time I got pregnant we werent even trying it was a total surprise (after 10 yrs of not trying and not preventing it) I had honestly given up on having a second child. When I got the positive pregnancy test I was sooo thrilled and so happy that it was finally going to happen for us. And when that was taken away from me after 16 wks I was devastated. Now that we are actively trying I am terrified that its not going to happen again . I will be 30 this year and my daughter will be 11. I am terrified I wont be able to get pregnant again. I think that is what gets me so depressed and so sad sometimes. Its the what if it never happens that bothers me. I gave up smoking when I got pregnant last May and I havent started again but I have to say its getting harder and harder to stay smoke free everytime I see that negative hpt.
> 
> So sorry I got a little off track, guess Im just feeling a little down tonight.

I understand how you feel. I decided that I am only trying for a year...if this time next year we haven't gotten our bfp then I will make arrangements to prevent because at my age I don't want to go on too long at this. I am turning 42 in a few weeks and it is overwhelming when i think that we will be starting over completely if God grants us another pregnancy. We have nothing from the first time around except for just a few dresses I saved.

But I will be counting on our daughters to help out if we do get our blessing. I always wanted to have another but circumstances prevented us from trying so that we could put all our focus on the girls we already had. Now they have moved out and we are empty nesters.


----------



## lch28

JennyNBaby said:


> Once again, I am struggling to keep up on here!
> 
> Ich, we got pregnant pretty much right away last time. No temping. No trying. Just stopped using condoms. Now it's been 4 months since MC and I'm not getting pregnant again. I've been getting AF consistently and get good CM around O time, so not sure what is preventing another pregnancy. My only guess I have left is that God simply does not want us to have a baby yet!! I'm tired of TTC. Every month is just full of disappointment and it sucks.

I got pregnant last time with out even trying. I guess you could say I wasn't preventing either, just using the withdrawal method. Well the one time fiancee got too carried away and didn't do that I was pregnant. I think you will get a BFP soon, i think after miscarriage it makes it a bit harder for a few months


----------



## lch28

I'm so sorry Kelly. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## lch28

jennajul2001 said:


> wow lots to catch up on lol.
> 
> To everyone in limbo hopefully you dont stay there for long and you all can figure out what is going on.
> 
> To everyone in the tww good luck! I have my fx for you all!
> 
> Kelly, I am so sorry, I will keep my fx for you!!
> 
> I never thought trying to get pregnant was going to be so tough. Even when I was trying for my daughter it took a little while. I was 18 and it took us 8 months of trying and giving up before we fell pregnant. This last time I got pregnant we werent even trying it was a total surprise (after 10 yrs of not trying and not preventing it) I had honestly given up on having a second child. When I got the positive pregnancy test I was sooo thrilled and so happy that it was finally going to happen for us. And when that was taken away from me after 16 wks I was devastated. Now that we are actively trying I am terrified that its not going to happen again . I will be 30 this year and my daughter will be 11. I am terrified I wont be able to get pregnant again. I think that is what gets me so depressed and so sad sometimes. Its the what if it never happens that bothers me. I gave up smoking when I got pregnant last May and I havent started again but I have to say its getting harder and harder to stay smoke free everytime I see that negative hpt.
> 
> So sorry I got a little off track, guess Im just feeling a little down tonight.

I am sorry for your loss. I am sure you were so happy to be pregnant again. I hope you get your rainbow


----------



## tabs46001

kelly i am sending prayers you way and lots of hugs and of course babydust just in case there is still a chance ; ) 

I think our thread went all depressive this cycle let's snap out of it ladies we will get there i have almost gave up so many times but i just can't seem to not try i just know if there is something i can do that would give me a bfp i do it no matter how many times i say i am going to just take a break i am right back lol I am praying for all of our bfp's in the near future : ) I know we will get there all of us ; )

Thought i would try to boost our morale i want bfp's for all of you just as bad as i want my own : )


----------



## Mummymelie

Finally caught up on the thread! So sorry for all the af and bfn :( I'm with tabs and sending out some positive vibes!! We will get our bfp soon :) I seem to be waiting to enter the tww for ever! Fx for all x


----------



## MrsDuck

Well I'm adding to this depressing cycle, looks like the witch got me today I'm only cd 23 or 11dpo which I know is better than last month's second bleed after 13 days but seriously what's going on I used to have a 31 day cycle, now not even getting close.

At least I know I ovulated this cycle!!!

Well looks like I'm on to June :growlmad:


----------



## tabs46001

Well mrsduck i am sorry about the witch but you are not alone we will be cycle buddies ; ) lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for cycle buddies tabs we can try and keep each other sane.

This month has been so depressing, with all the :sex: going on I can't believe we haven't had more bfp's.


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so i know i am not a doctor but i think i may have just diagnosed my problem after alot of research. I think i have low progesterone. If you all have noticed my temps are always super low ya they go up after o but even them going up after o i never even make it to above 98 degrees. Alot of the symptoms of low progesterone i have as well so i wonder if that caused my miscarriage. Anyone who knows anything about this is there anything that can be done to help? Does the progesterone cream help? Its so weird i was reading a thread about a lady who has this and everything listed as a symptom sounded exactly what i have been going through hhmm


----------



## Jessica28

Think I am starting SMEP a day early. Haven't dtd in ages!


----------



## 7981

What is SMEP? I have seen it before, but have no clue.

Tabs I think I have the same thing. My temps almost never reach 98. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> What is SMEP? I have seen it before, but have no clue.
> 
> Tabs I think I have the same thing. My temps almost never reach 98. Let me know what you find out.

Sperm meets egg plan...there is a link somewhere on the site for it. Forget where


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Well I'm adding to this depressing cycle, looks like the witch got me today I'm only cd 23 or 11dpo which I know is better than last month's second bleed after 13 days but seriously what's going on I used to have a 31 day cycle, now not even getting close.
> 
> At least I know I ovulated this cycle!!!
> 
> Well looks like I'm on to June :growlmad:

Aww man...that sucks...Looks like June will be the month for this thread.


----------



## 7981

Thanks lil!


----------



## lilblossom

Your welcome Jen.

Well I had a huge temp drop this morning and having some cramping so maybe this limbo is finally at an end. I am ok with that. Tired of guessing at what my body is up to. Still not testing on any sticks til Sunday and only if af is no show


----------



## tabs46001

The doc says that very well could be it they are going to do a blood test after i ovulate to check my progesterone levels but she says to go ahead and use the cream after i get the thermal shift i get after i ovulate and we will go from there. It is nice to have a legitimate way to fix what is going on instead of just being told these things happen makes me hopeful for next cycle ; )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil, looking forward to your limbo ending. FXed for you.

Ich, your body probably just needs some time to get back in the swing of things...And once it does I'm sure you'll have a quick BFP.

Jenna, sorry about your loss. Your daughter is just going to love being a big-sis at her age. She's going to learn so much about babies for when she has her own someday!

Jess, good luck with the SMEP. hehe. Our bedroom walls haven't seen any action in ages either. 

Kelly, my heart is heavy for you. I am hoping for some surprise good news, but I feel completely awful about your BFNs thus far. I know we have all been anxiously waiting alongside you for the inevitable BFP. I just believed so hard that the IVF was going to work for you. I don't blame you at all if you disappear for a while, but I hope you will lurk. I would like to keep in touch to follow your TTC progress. :hugs: Hang in there. Hey...one nice thing about all our AFs and BFNs...at least none of us are on here bragging about a BFP while you feel terrible. We're all in the depression boat together.

MrsDuck, sorry the witch got you. And early at that. :( 

Tabs, wouldn't that be great if you're right about low progesterone...easy one to accommodate. Maybe you and Jen should try suppositories/supplements this cycle. 

Reflecting on this past month...The aspirin seemed to help with clotting. I had a couple small clots at the beginning of AF but other than that it's been "smooth" sailing...get it? Oh gosh, that was awful. So I guess that's good, but I still didn't get a BFP so I have no clue whatsoever as to what the problem is. Maybe it's DH. I think I'll blame him for a change. I have said goodbye to temping, because all it does is make me go insane. I might buy some OPKs this month just to pinpoint O day since I'm not temping. I have been O'ing on CD16 so it'll probably be the same this month. Or maybe I won't even do that. The good news is....I think I lost about 5lbs.

Sorry for anyone I missed. This thread is a lot busier than what I've been used to for the last couple months. :wave: to anyone I haven't greeted yet and welcome. I think you'll enjoy the conversations and support here.


----------



## tabs46001

Ill be getting the blood test before i start the cream so she can see the level before the cream i really hope this is what is makes it so crazy lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

I obviously took forever to write the last post. lol. Hope the cream works for you Tabs. At least it gives you some hope for the next cycle. I have nothing cool to try. I busted out all my tricks already. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs I hope you've solved it and the cream works for you.

Lil I hope you are about to leave limbo land finally, you must be going crazy.

Kelly :hugs: 

Jenny you sound really positive I think I need a bit of PMA the witch has given me a bit of a knock this visit but I'll get there.....hopefully.


----------



## lch28

tabs46001 said:


> kelly i am sending prayers you way and lots of hugs and of course babydust just in case there is still a chance ; )
> 
> I think our thread went all depressive this cycle let's snap out of it ladies we will get there i have almost gave up so many times but i just can't seem to not try i just know if there is something i can do that would give me a bfp i do it no matter how many times i say i am going to just take a break i am right back lol I am praying for all of our bfp's in the near future : ) I know we will get there all of us ; )
> 
> Thought i would try to boost our morale i want bfp's for all of you just as bad as i want my own : )

:hugs: yess! you just gave me such a boost! i hope we all get bfps soon. i hope june is our month!


----------



## lch28

hey jenny i hope you are right. this AF sucks. she came 11 days early was so heavy, went away this morning and now she is back again! Light though. So i am guessing by tomorrow it should all be cleared up. Has DH had a SA? have you had any testing?

tabs i hope you get your answer. low progesterone is very manageable.


----------



## MrsDuck

Did any of you suffer from swollen glads when you fell pregnant? If so how long did they take to go down again?


----------



## lch28

I did but I ended up being sick. I had a head ache for 4 days straight and a sore throat and I ended up having a sinus infection. Took antibiotics then i got a killer yeast infection, worst one of my life. It was not a fun time. I was about 16 weeks pregnant.


----------



## MrsDuck

My glads came up about a week after my bfp I had a huge lump looking like an Adams apple on my right had side at the front and another pea size lump at the back of my neck. Dr did various blood tests including thyroid on top of the normal bloodworks for pg people but all came back normal. They are still up now but the Adams apple one has gone down a bit but it's still noticeable


----------



## MrsDuck

Is b&b playing up for anyone else???? 

I can't use smilies and there are question marks everywhere and the layouts are all wrong


----------



## lch28

YEAH. its really bothering me and its being slow and everything looks weird. and me and you are talking to each other on like 2 posts lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I post different things on different threads. It looks like its just us online tonight, where is everyone?


----------



## lch28

No idea =[ I am just sitting here bored. gonna go make dinner soon. i guess. *sigh*


----------



## tabs46001

i hate the time before you o its so boring nothing to do until its time to start using opk's i need a hobby other than ttc lol


----------



## lilblossom

I see B & B made some improvements... now they need to fix what got messed up


----------



## 7981

No call back from the doctor today. Sigh.


----------



## 7981

My new OPK sticks came in the mail today so i took one when i just got in from work. Very close to positive. Hmm. I took a $ store one yesterday and it was negative. Don't know what to think.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jennifer just start :sex: to cover all bases, good luck.


----------



## MrsDuck

Why is it when you are waiting to O you want to be in the tww and when you are there it's hell


----------



## lch28

I know. I am worried sick I wont O this month like last time..


----------



## tabs46001

i almost missed my surge last month i tested at 3pm and got a negative not even a second line and then tested at 6pm and got a positive tested at 9pm that night and was negative it did the same thing the next day that is why i got a whole bunch of opk's this cycle so i can test at will lol ; )


----------



## lilblossom

My bbt chart is looking more like one of those machines that monitor pulse than a temp chart....My temp is back up again so not out of limbo. No sign of Af. So looks like testing Sunday for Mothers Day is still the plan. Hate this cycle from hell.


----------



## MrsDuck

On lil no, you must be going out of your mind :flower:


----------



## tabs46001

Hope your out of limbo soon lil ; )


----------



## 7981

My temps look very similar to your Lil! Ugh! No sign of AF here either.
Started taking Fertility Blend today, hoping it helps.


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> Why is it when you are waiting to O you want to be in the tww and when you are there it's hell

Ain't that the dang truth!


----------



## lch28

Well AF is gone today, usually i have no cm after AF but today I have watery cm. I am confused... I am scared I ovulated during AF for some reason and have now missed my chance. Since my last cycle was 17 days one website said I could have ovulated on my period.


----------



## MrsDuck

No wonder this thread has gone quiet, have a look at the first page nearly everyone is in the boring waiting to ovulate stage of their cycle.

For those still in the tww good luck


----------



## Jessica28

AF has left the house for me too and I finally got to dtd last night! Going out of town on Sunday with my students so more dtd Saturday night and again when I come back on Tuesday! Don't think I am going to temp this cycle...just take the more relaxed approach with lots more BDing! Oh how I wish AF not to show up on June 1st. I will be out of town again then too so I can actually go out and buy a test if I am offically late.
I am taking fertile cm to increase my cm and I heard some people complain that it makes AF late and they end up with false hope that they are preggo. I really hope its not the case for me.


----------



## 7981

Any news from Kelly?


----------



## Kelly9

I had my beta today hopefully will have my negative results tomorrow, so i can move on already.


----------



## tabs46001

with the amount waiting to o we should have a good number of bfp's in the next few weeks ; )

Kelly i hope they get you answers soon so you can get out of limbo : )


----------



## Kelly9

Well at least I know I'm not pregnant and not in limbo that way but yeah the clinic is really getting to me. My bfn should warrant a phone call tomorrow, so I'll make sure I have my cell on while at work and step out if I need to.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Well at least I know I'm not pregnant and not in limbo that way but yeah the clinic is really getting to me. My bfn should warrant a phone call tomorrow, so I'll make sure I have my cell on while at work and step out if I need to.

I really was hoping for a much different outcome for you Kelly. So sorry. All I can do for you is offer my support and cheer you on for the next round. 

Jessica, good to hear you are on your way to catching that next egg. I hear what you and Jenny are saying about not temping...I get so tempted to stop myself but want to at least get to the point that i am in a new cycle first. 

Ich glad to hear your af is gone too. I know it was a difficult one.

Jen are you feeling anywhere near close to af? I get twinges from time to time and think maybe. today I had a lot of wetness and kept thinking ok i better check but not even a tint in the cm. Do feel something of a fullness down there. And my cervix is really low today. I bet I start on Mothers Day.


----------



## 7981

Kelly- Hope you are shocked by a BFP!

Yes Lil, we are in the same boat! No real signs of AF, ocassional fleeting crampiness that is gone before I really notice it. Limbo sucks!!


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi ladies, I keep getting behind on all the posts. I get home from work and have so much to do that when I finally sit down I almost fall asleep before I can get on here lol.

I really you ladies in limbo get some answers soon, hopefully a bfp! If not af so you can get back to ttcing!

Still negative (very negative) opks for me, cd 11. Fertility monitor is still reading low. I am kinda getting scared Im not going to O this cycle. we will see in the next few days I guess. I hate this whole waiting for O part lol. I have been temping and my chart looks weird. I woke up cold this morning so Im not sure how accurate my temps are. I love a cool bedroom to sleep in so not sure if that matters in my temps or not lol. Oh well maybe I am just screwed up!


----------



## lilblossom

Looking forward to this weekend. Tomorrow we are celebrating my daughters 19th birthday with her boyfriends parents. We are having burgers and hotdogs on the grill, corn on the cob, some cold salads and STEAMED CRABS!!!! yummmy. The Marylander in me is so excited. Isn't the first time this year but since we are into mid may now they should be really getting good.

Then of course Sunday is a special day and I will be spending it with my girls. Got our oldest daughters card today and could have cried. She is actually technically my step-daughter but I have raised her since she was 2 so I don't really feel that way about her. she is mine. 

Anyway she wrote in my card "I love you Mommy, I'm proud to be able to call you Mommy. You are the only Mother that's ever been there for me and I love you so much" 

No gift could have given me more than those special words. 

Just needed to share that. Happy Mother's Day to all of you wonderful special women.


----------



## Sweetz33

Im not looking forward to. Mothers day so I apologize ahead of time if I disappear for a bit. My dd is at her dads house and he has just cut me off from her with some very harsh words on top of it...she will now be spending mothers day in NC...me in FL...and no idea if that a-hole will even let her near a phone. :growlmad:

Then ontop of it...my stepson is being a lying, conniving little twerp. I just found out that he might not make it to the next grade AND was sent to the dean for getting confrontational with a teacher. *facepalm* apparently he has demerits up the wazoo and all sorts of other "issues" (for lack of a better term) he is being very disrespectful towards me too...and this whole clutterbutt of crud is causing issues between my husband and me. argghhhhhhhh!! :wacko:

I made it very very clear that until I get the respect i deserve i will no longer be his maid, personal taxi, or help him In any way unless absolutely necc... This momma is laying down the line. I told my DH if he can't see and doesn't support me in this he can leave me alone until he can figure out whys am so damn upset.

Yeah...so this mothers day I will most likely stay in bed sleeping, eating bonbons and watch resident evil movies. Ahhh...nothing like killing zombies to make you feel better! Sorry for the rant just so damn frustrated!:growlmad:


----------



## 7981

Sorry Sweetz :(

I am frustrated. Just got email to log onto gynos website for test results. It just says negative for pregnancy and all others within normal limits, follow up if no menstrual cycle within 3 monthsin and I will be prescribed something to induce menstruation.
Seriously?!?! No flipping answers. I want to see my labs! Ugh!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweets I am not looking forward to mothers day either, mothers day this year marks 4 months to the day since we lost Hannah, and though it has gotten easier to cope with the pain everyday I can't help but think I'm missing one of my babies. Such a change from last year when I was celebrating my very first mothers day and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, really sorry I have been quiet, been so busy! Don't have time to read through all the pages but hope everyone is well? :hugs: 

We had a private scan yesterday and it was amazing! Our Little Miracle is perfect! The Sonographer said everything is measuring as it should do and everything is Perfect. Our Little Miracle is due on 12/12/2012. We heard and saw baby's heartbeat. They dated me at 9 weeks and 2 days so I shall change my ticker xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0013.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica enjoy the :sex: I hope the witch flies off elsewhere for the month of June 

Tabs I hope so, we had an awful round of bfn's last cycle I hope we have a luckier cycle this time round with lots more :bfp: 's

Kelly I hope the clinic calls and you get some answers and it all works out for you next round :hugs: 

Jenna I hope you get your positive opk soon

Lil enjoy your daughters birthday and what a lovely card with such lovely words

Sweetz sorry you are having such an awful time of things at the moment

Jennifer I hope you get some answers

Ex wow so exciting I'm so pleased for you, keep the pics coming they really cheered me up 

For all you lovely ladies the have to get through mothers day this weekend, I hope it goes ok :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck - Thank you hunni, glad they helped to cheer you up hehe. I will post more pictures as we get them, hope it's not upsetting anyone, if so, I shall remove them :) xx


----------



## lch28

I hope all you ladies get out of limbo.

Feel better Kelly. =[ Mothers Day is hard enough already on us angel mommies, but for it to be 4 months since you lost your sweet Hannah, must be very hard.

Lil that is so sweet what your step daughter has said. It brought tears to my eyes. I can tell you were a lovely mom and I hope you get a BFP soon.

Ex - Congratulations! I am so happy for you! They do not upset me they give me hope! Keep them coming!

sweetz sorry everything is so messed up at the mo. Your daughters father sounds like he is being really rough on you. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## lilblossom

Awww Ex thank you for posting your pics...you give us hope.

Temp drop again today


----------



## lch28

ahh lil so sorry you must be so frustrated.

So i have a question for all you ladies.
About the debate of orgasm during the tww. 
what are your thoughts?
do you believe it can disrupt implantation
or do you think that is bull?


----------



## lilblossom

LOL total bull...my first pregnancy lets just say I was getting it multiple time daily and always had happy endings. My daughter is 19 next wednesday


----------



## lch28

I thought it was bull too =] I decided to go out and buy instead soft cups yesterday. Hopefully keep it all in there.. wonder if they work ?


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> I thought it was bull too =] I decided to go out and buy instead soft cups yesterday. Hopefully keep it all in there.. wonder if they work ?

I have seen many posts where people swear by them..that they didn't get their bfp til they used them along with preseed


----------



## lch28

Same here. I have no problem with cm so wasn't sure if i should bother with the pre seed. I do however have a serious issue with it all leaking out! Even if i lay down for an hour. I am wondering if inserting a foreign object can actually like kill the sperm tho 0_o 

maybe i am paranoid. must get to googling.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Thank you so much hun, glad it gives you hope :hugs: You will get your BFP's soon :dust: 

Lil - You're welcome hun. Glad they give you some hope :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

so bored with this i hate waiting to o trying to keep busy but first af needs to leave the house and she is not wanting to. my af visits are usually always first 2 days heavy then 3rd day spotting and she is gone by the 4th but im still going heavy on day 4 wth she is getting really annoying and this time i have had cramps and killer bb's super bad cant wait for her to leave ; )


----------



## lch28

I hate af. my last one was 6 long awful days. hang in there she'll leave soon


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm on day 3 of mine, this is the first period that is like my normal pre mmc periods I'm thinking that is a good thing


----------



## lch28

Same with me. Last af was just like my pre pregnancy periods. I hope that means we are back on track and will have good luck this month


----------



## Jessica28

Think Af is back on track for me too! 28 days the past two months!
Going out of town with my students tomorrow until Tuesday! Will check in then!


----------



## lch28

yay! finally we are getting back to normal


----------



## 7981

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## lilblossom

today was great...the food was delightful and we had a blast. Gonna do cake and ice cream with her on Wednesday which is her actual birthday. So tired and hoping i don't suffer with the restlessness I had last night and get a good nights sleep.


----------



## wamommy

I would (unfortunately?) LOVE to join you ladies!! I had my second early MC in a row this month, and am kind of at a loss as to what to do now. I don't know why I lost 2 LOs at almost 6 weeks both times, but I'm NOT WILLING to give up! 

I would love to join a cheering section for a rolling tide of bfps!!!


----------



## SaciaDarling

i had a miscarriage at 6 weeks this past October and a D&C to remove the sack. Since then i have been tracking my periods and ovulations etc. This month my DH and I decided to actively try and conceive. Today i am 5 DPO and have had light cramping and a brown discharge when i wiped early evening. Also around 7p i had actual blood drop into my panties. it was a darker red than how my periods usually start, but since then, nothing. Im deeply hoping that this is implantation bleeding and not the beginning of my period. Im not due to start my period until the 21st of this month. in the days leading up to today ive had a headache, scratchy throat, burning eyes, fatigue and dull cramping (though not consistently or all at once). My manager is one of those women who has fish dreams when ppl are pregnant, and shes had two in the past 2 weeks. both me and another coworker are trying to conceive. Ive been taking prenatal vitamin in the mornings for the past week, and just staying calm and hopeful. Peed on a damn stick more times than i can count, because im nervous and anxious since i dont know why i miscarried first time around. Only 9 days till my prayed missed period....anyone around the same time frame wanna wait this out with me?


----------



## 7981

Welcome to wamommy and sacia! Sorry for your losses. :( 

Moving onto CD 41. :( I had some EWCM today and a nearly positive OPK yesterday , thinking it's O day again. I sure hope so! This has been the longest cycle of my life!


----------



## lilblossom

Good Luck Jenifer...I am just trudging on...bfn this morning but my girls are coming to spend day with me so gonna put on that happy smile and enjoy the day

Welcome to Saciadarling and Wamommy. So sorry for you losses and fxed for you bfp's


----------



## SaciaDarling

hi ladies, tanks for the warm welcome. Alot has happened since last night. the blood continued to flow and although its not heavy, i dont think i can consider it "spotting". The cramping has stopped but this morning i am still bleeding the same as i was last night. it seems fresh, and although its a whole week early... im thinking i got my period :cry: im trying to hold it in but, im really upset. I did everything right. but im not gonna obsess over it, i will just stay calm and try again next month. Heres the thing tho ladies, and im hoping you can afford me some answers or insight; i am having a very different period than usual if this is my flow. i have been getting headaches, which i normally dont. i have been having a scratchy throat and stuffy nose, burning eyes, like head cold symptoms. today is 6 DPO if i did in fact ovulate on the 7th, and although i now have bleeding (which is early and also hasnt happened in over 3 periods), my sense of smell seems to be heightened and my nipples are very perky. do you think t is possible that i AM in fact pregnant, and just experiencing some bleeding? i am going to test again with an EPT next weekend and wait to see how long or short this bleeding lasts. If it is short, then something is very different. but all i can do is wait for now huh? ughhhh


----------



## Sweetz33

So was at least able to talk to my daughter for about 10 min before her phone disconnected...kept trying to call back and it went straight to vm. Oh well....at least I got those 10 minutes right? As for the ss...he actually wished me a happy mothers day....I was surprised. But now he is back in his cave (not surprised). DH was great this am. He had to work but gave me kisses and tickles lol! No idea what is going on for the rest of the day...all I know is I am NOT cleaning, cooking, or doing anything that requires effort lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica glad your cycle's back on track, have a nice time away

Yay looks like a few of us are now starting to get back on track, sorry to those of you that are still in limbo, you'll be there soon. Jennifer and Lil I'm wishing the witch or preferably a bfp to you to get you out of limbo land.

Welcome to our busy thread wamommy and Sacia, sorry for your losses. Sacia I hope the bleeding is just trying to confuse you and you do in fact get a bfp when you next test.

Sweetz, looks like things are looking up and your ss is showing you a bit of respect, looks like the tough love worked. So glad you got to speak with your dd.

AFM I am on CD4 how boring but at least I had a lovely day in the sun today. Bring on summer.


----------



## 7981

Off to work I go! Happy Mother's Day to all of you :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Well..I guess we are having house guests?! Umm...wtf... There goes my quiet relaxing day....*sigh* now I gotta clean and cook.... I shoulda known I couldn't get 1 full day to relax...*facepalm*


----------



## lilblossom

LOL I am thinking my daughter is thinking I am a lush...she gave me a huge wine glass full of corks for mothers day...I LOVE it...its is now my center piece on my dining room table...my other daughter gave me a mum. I am nearly to the bottom of my mothers day bottle of wine (maybe I am a lush) and feeling loved. They have left to do what ever they planned for their evenings and hoping hubby has some fun stuff planned.


----------



## tabs46001

I am enjoying some nice mothers day wine too ; )


----------



## SaciaDarling

No luck ladies... Unless I'm one of the very small percent who have bleeding during early pregnancy, then my homegirl and yours AF is in the house! I'm so bummed. But I'm gonna keep trying. I let you know if I'm some medical miracle but I think my ovaries are a little below average. Back to square one!


----------



## Jen02004

Hey ladies, well I got a very faint bfp this evening. I am excited but trying not to get my hopes up too much because it is very faint. I'm hoping that it will be more pronounced tomorrow when I test!! Fingers crossed that this is it and this one stays put!


----------



## lilblossom

Jen02004 said:


> Hey ladies, well I got a very faint bfp this evening. I am excited but trying not to get my hopes up too much because it is very faint. I'm hoping that it will be more pronounced tomorrow when I test!! Fingers crossed that this is it and this one stays put!

good to see someone get a bfp today...even if it just a faint one. fxed it will darken up tomorrow


----------



## 7981

Good luck tomorrow Jen! Post a pic!

My Mother's Day was very busy, out with the twins and DH this morning, cookout at our house with my patents, in laws, and brother in law, then work 4-midnight. I am exhausted! Plus I am ordered in to work an hour early tomorrow afternoon! Ugh. 

Still no AF and no news to speak of...


----------



## Jen02004

BFP confirmed by a digital test this morning! I am so incredibly happy and thankful, but also way more nervous than I thought I was going to be. We have tried for a long time to get our baby and I am hoping the heartache is over! I will be thinking about all of you and hoping you all get your BFP's soon!! Thank you for your support, you girls are great!


----------



## tabs46001

yay Congrats : )


----------



## Mummymelie

Congratulations Jen :) x


----------



## SaciaDarling

Congrats Jen! May God watch over you and your growing family


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi ladies, I hope you all had a wonderful mothers day!It was a hard day even though I have my daughter it was a tough day knowing i should have my son with me but I got through the day. 

Congrats on the BFP Jen that is great news!

I finally got a high reading on my fertility monitor so hopefully I O sooner than later lol. it was very exciting to not see another low again this morning. I usually do an opk in the morning too and the one morning i decided not to waste one i get a high reading. So weird, oh well ill do my opk later on in the day today hopefully its getting darker. They have been so light lately.


----------



## lilblossom

Here we go again...I thought maybe I saw a shadow of something on my cheap dollar store test this morning so I went and got one of the ic ones that came with my opks and since they were there I did an opk as well. Well I think I am suffering with line eye as I think I see a shadow on the hpt one but not enough to call a line but my Opk was positive nearly immediately....So I am going to bd tonight just in case and gonna test opks every day until I get a negative. Can't believe I am going through this again but still haven't had af. today is cd 58


----------



## lilblossom

Jen02004 said:


> BFP confirmed by a digital test this morning! I am so incredibly happy and thankful, but also way more nervous than I thought I was going to be. We have tried for a long time to get our baby and I am hoping the heartache is over! I will be thinking about all of you and hoping you all get your BFP's soon!! Thank you for your support, you girls are great!

Wonderful, wishing you a h & h 9 months


----------



## tabs46001

Wow lil someone threw you some limbo dust lol hope you get that bfp soon 
: )


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Jen on you bfp.

Sorry the witch got you sacia, I hope you get you bfp next cycle.

Sounds like you had a busy day jenifer, sorry you are still in limbo land, hopefully you'll be out soon.

Lil that sounds promising, keep us posted.

Afm went to the drs today as I still have swollen glads from pregnancy but was told they could stay that way for ages and to expect them to swell again anyway when I fall pregers again. I'm cd5 and bored can't wait to O.


----------



## tabs46001

Im with you mrsduck bored lol

af is finally out though yay just getting alot of cm which i normally dont anywhere near this early hhmm lol


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Congratulations Jen on you bfp.
> 
> Sorry the witch got you sacia, I hope you get you bfp next cycle.
> 
> Sounds like you had a busy day jenifer, sorry you are still in limbo land, hopefully you'll be out soon.
> 
> Lil that sounds promising, keep us posted.
> 
> Afm went to the drs today as I still have swollen glads from pregnancy but was told they could stay that way for ages and to expect them to swell again anyway when I fall pregers again. I'm cd5 and bored can't wait to O.

Those that followed the other thread before we started this one knows that I have been through the positive opk while testing for hpt before...a string of several days of positive opks with negative hpt's. It's when the horrible limbo began landing me at cd 58 today. Was convinced that the first couple days of pos opk's was indicating pregnancy only to be left down. 

While I would be very happy to actually be pregnant I believe this is just history repeating itself and find it ironic that after mc I kept wishing the bleeding would stop and now I am wishing it would start.


----------



## MrsDuck

Lil that's awful is there anything your dr can give you to kickstart af so at least you can start afresh?


----------



## lilblossom

Apparently you have to miss 3 before they will even discuss it and because I am over 40 they will probably just tell me its my age and maybe starting menopause haha but gonna call again tomorrow and try to schedule a test.


----------



## MrsDuck

I would be pulling my hair out by now cd58! It's mad to make you wait 3 months, I hope you get that appt.

Tabs I'm a bit like like today af gone and a lot of cm so I took an opk of course it was neg but just didn't want to miss a surge, can't wait to get my normal cycle back it was always so regular before


----------



## 7981

Oh Lil! Limbo sucks!!! I am still right here with you, CD 42. Did you see my post a few days ago about waiting 3 months for the doctor to do anything? :( I feel the same way about AF, wanted her to go after my MC because it was a constant reminder and now I just want her to get here so I can start over!
Are you going to take a FRER?


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Oh Lil! Limbo sucks!!! I am still right here with you, CD 42. Did you see my post a few days ago about waiting 3 months for the doctor to do anything? :( I feel the same way about AF, wanted her to go after my MC because it was a constant reminder and now I just want her to get here so I can start over!
> Are you going to take a FRER?

I have the cheap ic hpts and will take another tomorrow morning with fmu. Not buying any frer until at least Wed. I took another opk a bit ago and it was darker than the first one 3 hours before... So like I said, I will treat it as I am about to ovulate...bd tonight since we didn't this morning or last night...did yesterday morning though so hopefully I wont miss the egg if there is one to catch. LOL can't believe I am gonna be doing a combination of preparing for tww and testing at end of one at the same time. this is nuts.


----------



## tabs46001

I hope you get answers ..well i hope you get good answers ; ) lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> I hope you get answers ..well i hope you get good answers ; ) lol

I really am beyond wishing for a specific outcome at this point...just a real answer is what i am after...Af although I will probably complain about with in a day or so of starting would be a clear defining answer I would gladly accept.


----------



## tabs46001

So was the opk positive with fmu?....is that different than on a normal cycle mine are never close to positive if i take it in the morning even when its positive in the evening


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> So was the opk positive with fmu?....is that different than on a normal cycle mine are never close to positive if i take it in the morning even when its positive in the evening


well it was fmu in a way...I got up way too early this morning to go and didn't save that but next time I got up was later than normal...and nearly my normal time to do an opk..9:45. then the second one i did was about 1pm. I don't know really about normal for fmu with opks because I generally don't do opks with fmu. The few times I did do it with fmu when I first starting using them and didn't really understand them they would be very faint or no second line at all but that was early in my cycle too so wouldn't have been dark anyway.

In other words there is not such thing as normal in my world right now lol


----------



## lilblossom

update...getting serious af like cramping...is it? could it be? Will have to wait it out and see...cp is low but when I checked a got a smidge of ewcm..then lots of creamy snow white cm. I am pulling my hair out.


----------



## Leinzlove

lilblossom: I hope all the confusion means you are pregnant!


----------



## lilblossom

Leinzlove said:


> lilblossom: I hope all the confusion means you are pregnant!

LOL I am going up to seduce some bding out of my hubby just in case.


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley would, BD is the best way to get pg! :)


----------



## Mummymelie

I'm finally in the TWW!! :) yay!!


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies
I haven't been on in a few days. Mothers day was hard =[ how was everyone's mothers day? I hope everyone who is in limbo gets out of it! i am on cd11 - for the first time my opks are getting darker. last cycle i never even got 2 lines


----------



## tabs46001

Ich im glad your getting a progression in you opk's ; )


----------



## lch28

thank you =] my chart looks weird!!! i don't understand it. all my temps seem high. can anyone look at it for me? I don't know how to put it in my siggy but heres the link ..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cda55


----------



## lilblossom

I am hesitant to even say this but I think I got a bfp today on my ic cheapie hpt....the line looks weird to me. I took a pic of it with my positive opk for today but gotta get it on my computer...something is messed up where my phone is uploading to my computer right now so am emailing it to me. will post shortly but hesitantly saying I may be pregnant? :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

I am testing again at 1:00 though cause I don't trust it.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-15_10.48.16.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsDuck

Lil there is definitely the start of a line there, I can't wait to see your 1pm test. Congratulations, out of limbo land in the best possible way


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Lil there is definitely the start of a line there, I can't wait to see your 1pm test. Congratulations, out of limbo land in the best possible way

I am hesitant because i think there is a chance that the hpt touched the opk when I carried them out of the bathroom. I heard dye can transfer but didn't think they touched evenly and was just for a second. will have to wait for next test to feel comfortable with calling it. Right now I am cramping lightly


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you Lil xx


----------



## lch28

I see something Lil. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!! update asap


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> I am hesitant to even say this but I think I got a bfp today on my ic cheapie hpt....the line looks weird to me. I took a pic of it with my positive opk for today but gotta get it on my computer...something is messed up where my phone is uploading to my computer right now so am emailing it to me. will post shortly but hesitantly saying I may be pregnant? :wacko:

Hi, looks like a line to me - keeping everything crossed for you.

i have just got positive OPK test today, so I`m hoping i will be joining you soon - go go go for older moms!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

lch28 said:


> I see something Lil. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!! update asap

Hi, i am sorry for your loss - I have read your beautiful signature and I thought you may like this poem, you may already have seen it, but it too is beautiful
1.	An Angel Never Dies
Dont let them say I wasnt born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
Ive loved you from the start.

Although my body you cant hold
It doesnt mean Im gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.

I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.

Youll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesnt make mistakes
But that wont soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.

Im watching over all you do,
Another child youll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.

There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then youll understand.

Although Ive never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesnt mean I never was,
An Angel never dies. 
:angel:


----------



## lilblossom

That was absolutely beautiful


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> That was absolutely beautiful

We had this read at our LO`s funeral, every time i read it it makes me sad.:cry:

However, the one part for me is the bit that says `another child you`ll bare`, i just hope and pray that is true.

When will you be testing again? i know you said 1.00pm your time. It is 5.50pm here now so not sure how far behind you are.

Everything crossed for you.:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations to the new BFP. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:

Lil - I definetly see a second line on your test! Can't wait to see your next one! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

dancareoi said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> That was absolutely beautiful
> 
> We had this read at our LO`s funeral, every time i read it it makes me sad.:cry:
> 
> However, the one part for me is the bit that says `another child you`ll bare`, i just hope and pray that is true.
> 
> When will you be testing again? i know you said 1.00pm your time. It is 5.50pm here now so not sure how far behind you are.
> 
> Everything crossed for you.:hugs:Click to expand...

Wont be long now as it's 12:50 now...I really do expect a negative though as I do really think it was transfer ink from the opk.


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> That was absolutely beautiful
> 
> We had this read at our LO`s funeral, every time i read it it makes me sad.:cry:
> 
> However, the one part for me is the bit that says `another child you`ll bare`, i just hope and pray that is true.
> 
> When will you be testing again? i know you said 1.00pm your time. It is 5.50pm here now so not sure how far behind you are.
> 
> Everything crossed for you.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Wont be long now as it's 12:50 now...I really do expect a negative though as I do really think it was transfer ink from the opk.Click to expand...

I really really hope it is a BFP - i think I`ll stay on line for a while longer to see how you get on- everything here is crossed for you:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lch28

staying on also.. good luck!!


----------



## lilblossom

well if there was a line (line eye haha) it was too faint to pic up in pic... tomorrow with fmu i guess. I did test the whole transfer idea and the experiment didn't work so not sure i can attribute the line on the first test to transfer ink so may it was a bfp. Still nervous to call it.


----------



## Mummymelie

Looks Promising hope you get another line when you retest! Good luck :)


----------



## lch28

fingers crossed for your bfp tomorrow morning!


----------



## Godblessme

Hi Ladies, I d love to join this thread! I got my first BFP in September and miscarred at 5 weeks :(..My cycles have been out of whack since then. I went 4 months without AF and after the Doc tested they said it was nothing. I was put on Provera (to jumpstart my cycle) and it came :)..I think I ovulated 2 nights ago and bd every other night 1 week before. SO im praying everyting works out..I hope you all get sticky beans VERY soon.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Fingers crossed for the morning :hugs: :dust:


----------



## dancareoi

Godblessme said:


> Hi Ladies, I d love to join this thread! I got my first BFP in September and miscarred at 5 weeks :(..My cycles have been out of whack since then. I went 4 months without AF and after the Doc tested they said it was nothing. I was put on Provera (to jumpstart my cycle) and it came :)..I think I ovulated 2 nights ago and bd every other night 1 week before. SO im praying everyting works out..I hope you all get sticky beans VERY soon.

Lilblossom - FX for tomorrow morning

Godblessme - baby dust to you - I will be OV in next 24-48 hours - we have BD every night since last wed and will tonight, tomorrow and thurs just to be sure - feeling a bit tired now though!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Godblessme said:


> Hi Ladies, I d love to join this thread! I got my first BFP in September and miscarred at 5 weeks :(..My cycles have been out of whack since then. I went 4 months without AF and after the Doc tested they said it was nothing. I was put on Provera (to jumpstart my cycle) and it came :)..I think I ovulated 2 nights ago and bd every other night 1 week before. SO im praying everyting works out..I hope you all get sticky beans VERY soon.

Welcome to our friendly group. Good luck during this tww. Hope you get your sticky bean soon


----------



## dancareoi

I`m signing off for the night now, have to get my toddler to bed (he will be 2 next Friday)

Lilblossom - good luck for tomorrow - it will probably be around 1.00pm lunchtime here before we get any news from you so all the best for a BFP.


----------



## lilblossom

Wanted to share this thing I just read on the poas website...I am doubtful it works but is funny none the less

FAIL SAFE TEST!! this is going to sound wierd but there is a plant that will solve all ur problems You need to find a Dandelion Flower (weed actually) with very large leaves pluck as many leaves off as many dandelions as you can find you need the leaves not the flower top take them home now in the morning urinate on two of the leaves then wait about an hour if RED BLISTERS appear your pregnant ok store the other leaves in something they wont dry out in. It is about 99% acurate even if your only about 2 weeks late but I read ur thing if your as far along as you say you should only have to wait about 10 mins but give it about an hour just incae now I fail every pregnancy test on the planet even when I was swollen huge pregnant and the doctor could hear the heart beat I still failed haha but the dandelions worked for me feel free to post this where ever it will be helpful to women like us also I do not take any medacations at all so maybe the failing the tests is just natural with me please also feel free to e-mail me any time with Questions at [e-mail address]

they tested this themselves and failed but was funny


----------



## lch28

hahhaa lil i have read that dandelion thing. I would feel silly peeing on a dandelion leave... i wonder if it does work though.. hmm... Maybe when someone gets a BFP they should try it!


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> hahhaa lil i have read that dandelion thing. I would feel silly peeing on a dandelion leave... i wonder if it does work though.. hmm... Maybe when someone gets a BFP they should try it!

Hey Ex your pregnant...give the dandelion test a try:) :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg...lol.....y'all are goofy!


----------



## 7981

Lil I am so looking forward to a BFP from you tomorrow morning!!!!

As for me, I think limbo likes me... CD 43

I am still teary eyed from that poem...


----------



## lch28

Hahaha that would be insane if it worked. Save a lot of money on pregnancy tests right..

Just had to go out and buy another pack of OPKs. definitely will buy the internet cheapies next time... (if i have too! maybe ill get a bfp!) I used clear blue digital once. Then decided that was stupid for $27 a box.. the ones I use now are $13 for a 7 pack. Same price as 25 of them on amazon. how annoying.


----------



## lch28

7981 said:


> Lil I am so looking forward to a BFP from you tomorrow morning!!!!
> 
> As for me, I think limbo likes me... CD 43
> 
> I am still teary eyed from that poem...

I love that poem. My sister in law got it embroidered and framed for me after my loss. It is hanging up in my room


----------



## lch28

dancareoi said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> I see something Lil. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!! update asap
> 
> Hi, i am sorry for your loss - I have read your beautiful signature and I thought you may like this poem, you may already have seen it, but it too is beautiful
> 1.	An Angel Never Dies
> Dont let them say I wasnt born,
> That something stopped my heart
> I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
> Ive loved you from the start.
> 
> Although my body you cant hold
> It doesnt mean Im gone
> This world was worthy, not of me
> God chose that I move on.
> 
> I know the pain that drowns your soul,
> What you are forced to face
> You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
> Someday we will embrace.
> 
> Youll hear that it was meant to be,
> God doesnt make mistakes
> But that wont soften your worst blow,
> Or make your heart not ache.
> 
> Im watching over all you do,
> Another child youll bear
> Believe me when I say to you,
> That I am always there.
> 
> There will come a time, I promise you,
> When you will hold my hand,
> Stroke my face and kiss my lips
> And then youll understand.
> 
> Although Ive never breathed your air,
> Or gazed into your eyes
> That doesnt mean I never was,
> An Angel never dies.
> :angel:Click to expand...

that is so beautiful. the one in my siggy i read at the funeral, and wrote it down on pretty paper to put in with Sophia. We also put pictures of fiance and i, a picture of us holding her, and i tiny little heart pillow. I also gave her my baby blanket to be wrapped in from when i was a baby


----------



## tabs46001

Praying for that bfp lil ; )


----------



## dancareoi

lch28 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> I see something Lil. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!! update asap
> 
> Hi, i am sorry for your loss - I have read your beautiful signature and I thought you may like this poem, you may already have seen it, but it too is beautiful
> 1.	An Angel Never Dies
> Dont let them say I wasnt born,
> That something stopped my heart
> I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
> Ive loved you from the start.
> 
> Although my body you cant hold
> It doesnt mean Im gone
> This world was worthy, not of me
> God chose that I move on.
> 
> I know the pain that drowns your soul,
> What you are forced to face
> You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
> Someday we will embrace.
> 
> Youll hear that it was meant to be,
> God doesnt make mistakes
> But that wont soften your worst blow,
> Or make your heart not ache.
> 
> Im watching over all you do,
> Another child youll bear
> Believe me when I say to you,
> That I am always there.
> 
> There will come a time, I promise you,
> When you will hold my hand,
> Stroke my face and kiss my lips
> And then youll understand.
> 
> Although Ive never breathed your air,
> Or gazed into your eyes
> That doesnt mean I never was,
> An Angel never dies.
> :angel:Click to expand...
> 
> that is so beautiful. the one in my siggy i read at the funeral, and wrote it down on pretty paper to put in with Sophia. We also put pictures of fiance and i, a picture of us holding her, and i tiny little heart pillow. I also gave her my baby blanket to be wrapped in from when i was a babyClick to expand...

i`m glad you liked the poem. i think we all find some special words that mean so much to us. I found some little credit card sized cards with this poem on and i keep one with me all the time.:cry:


----------



## dancareoi

lch28 said:


> Hahaha that would be insane if it worked. Save a lot of money on pregnancy tests right..
> 
> Just had to go out and buy another pack of OPKs. definitely will buy the internet cheapies next time... (if i have too! maybe ill get a bfp!) I used clear blue digital once. Then decided that was stupid for $27 a box.. the ones I use now are $13 for a 7 pack. Same price as 25 of them on amazon. how annoying.

I have got through so many of these things.

i started with clear blue digital which were about £21 for 7 tests. Yesterday i went to Boots which is a large drug store over here. Their OPK were on special buy one get one for half price, so I got 14 tests for £22 - that makes much more sense.:thumbup:

I have used 1 pack already and have a positive, so don`t actually need the second pack now, but it can keep in case i need it again next month.

The dandelion theory sounds interesting.


----------



## lch28

It does, I never got a +opk last cycle. My af was only 2 days long and then i got next AF on cd17. This period was just like my pre pregnancy periods and my OPKs are getting darker. I am on cd11 so i am hoping i will O this cycle


----------



## lch28

I got my U/S results back. No placental retention. It was just a period from hell .. thank god


----------



## tabs46001

that is great news ich : )

as for me time is like standing still its driving me nuts this has been the slowest week ever lol


----------



## lch28

I agree. I can't believe its only tuesday ughh


----------



## 7981

Ich you must be so relieved!!! :) 

Can't wait for Lil's news in the morning!!!


----------



## lch28

I am =] I would have been so upset if i had to get a D&C. It would have put off ttc and i just don't need anything else to worry about.. thank god. i also hope all my periods aren't that heavy. (more so hope i don't get one this month.. pleaasee be a bfp)


----------



## Excalibur

We got our 12 week scan appointment in the post this morning, 29th May so not long to wait :happydance: Hopefully it will bring some luck to this thread :dust:


----------



## dancareoi

Excalibur said:


> We got our 12 week scan appointment in the post this morning, 29th May so not long to wait :happydance: Hopefully it will bring some luck to this thread :dust:

wishing you lots of luck - i am OV today and this is first month TTC after loss in January. will be joining TWW club tomorrow!!


----------



## tabs46001

ya ill take some of that luck ex ; )


----------



## Jessica28

I am Oing today or tomorrow. DTD tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## dancareoi

Jessica28 said:


> I am Oing today or tomorrow. DTD tonight and tomorrow!

Hi, i got a bit mixed up this month and we have been DTD every night now for a week!
OV today, so just to make sure, tonight and tomorrow and then we can have a rest!!!
Hoping that by the the time eggy gets to the right place there will be little spremys fighting over each other to get to it!!:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Ok, this mornings tests were both negative...opk and hpt so I am going to assume that means ovulation and would be 1 or 2 dpo...so looks like first testing day this time will be on my birthday next thursday...although I should hold off til friday.


----------



## tabs46001

Darn lil i was crossing everything for you,,you must be ovulating over and over again ..hhmm i dont know what could be causing something like that


----------



## 7981

Lil I hope you catch that egg!

Yay for those in the tww. 

Limbo is so lonely.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Haven't been in for a few days....Went out of town for Mon-Tues and worked like crazy on Mother's Day. It was kind of depressing handing out flowers too all the moms that came in. I just kept thinking about how far along I'd be now and how big my bump would be. I was so glad when the day was over.....It feels nice not temping this month. DH and I are just going to do the SMEP all month and see what happens. 

Did I miss a BFP announcement? I tried to go back and read everything, but I wasn't sure how far back to go. Darn, I hate missing exciting stuff.

Lil, complete craziness. I can't believe how confusing the TTC journey has been for you lately!!

Has Kelly popped in lately? Was the transfer definitely not successful? :(

Ex, I am so happy you're having a healthy pregnancy. 1st trimester is almost gone already! Will the 12 wk scan reveal the gender??

Jen...Limbo still huh? That really stinks. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Lilblossom, sorry no BFP for you yet, just have to keep waiting.


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - yu are just a few days behind me! I am CD 13!


----------



## tabs46001

This is really going so slow like really wake when its bd time lmao


----------



## MrsDuck

Lil sorry it wasn't a bfp this time, this will be your cycle for sure.

Happy :sex: to everyone who is coming up to O time

Only cd7 for me......it's going sooooooo slooooooow


----------



## tabs46001

Are you going to be bd'ing everyday or every other day mrsduck?..i think im gonna do what we did last cycle and do it every other day until i get my positive opk then everyday from then until i get my crosshairs its alot of bd'ing but at least its fun lmao


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi tabs I've just been chatting to my dh and that's what we are going to do starting from tonight :winkwink: every other day then every day when get positive opks for a few days. Bring on the :sex:

:happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

MrsDuck said:


> Hi tabs I've just been chatting to my dh and that's what we are going to do starting from tonight :winkwink: every other day then every day when get positive opks for a few days. Bring on the :sex:
> 
> :happydance:

I am OV today, we have DTD every night for the last 7 nights and will today, tonight and tomorrow, just to make sure!!!:haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like you've got all bases covered dancareoi I hope you catch that eggy x


----------



## dancareoi

MrsDuck said:


> Sounds like you've got all bases covered dancareoi I hope you catch that eggy x

i hope so, just need those spermys to do their job now!!:spermy::spermy:


----------



## lilblossom

Just popping in quickly to say thanks...gotta pick up a birthday cake and ice cream and figure out something for dinner for hubby and I before....I am not going to stress out about this tww. I am pretty positive I did ovulate only because it was text book...the cm, cp the opk, I even felt my cervix good and open yesterday so feeling pretty good about our chances of getting out of this limbo land. If we caught the egg we will be thrilled but like I have said before, a brand spanking new cycle would be fine. I am absolutely over it. I know many are stalking my chart so just want to let you know i may stop temping in a day or so because if stress is my problem then charting isn't helping me. 

I will go over this thread tonight or in the morning to update where everyone is in their cycles .... just let me know if i don't have your info right. Thanks.


----------



## Leinzlove

I thought I had updated this thread with my BFP! But, I guess not as I've read back and saw nothing. I got my BFP Monday night at 8/9dpo.

I hope everyone else see's those beautiful lines this month! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your cake and ice cream Lil.

I'm feeling really positive about this month there are so many of us about to O and therefore :sex: around now hopefully the spermies do their job and we see lots of bfp's to join you leinzlove


----------



## Mummymelie

Congrats leinzlove :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess, can't believe it's already CD13 for you. To be honest, I didn't even pay attention to my CD til you mentioned that. 10 already. Hmph. I still feel depressed, so I am not excited about O nearing or anything. After all the trying we did the last several months, I have this awful feeling about getting pregnant again (let alone not having another MC). I wish I didn't feel so depressed. :(

Good luck to everyone who is busy BDing this week. :dust:

Congrats to our new BFP. Hope you have a healthy, happy nine months.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Jenny so sorry you are felling down, I was feeling down yesterday but for some reason feel so much positive today, I'm 32 and still trying for baby no 1, I hope we all get our bfp's soon xx


----------



## lch28

Hello ladies.

Lil i hope you get out of limbo soon.
I am waiting to O as many of us are. I am on cd12. opks are getting darker i have ewcm! yay! such a relief since last cycle i never ovulated and got AF on cd17..
I have been bding every other day and then starting Monday every day. Ill keep doing that until a bit after my positive opk. if i get one.

congrats on bfp leinzlove.


----------



## lch28

ex i am so happy! at my 12 week scan they were able to tell me the gender. only because i asked. they wont tell you until the 20 week scan but sometimes at 12 they can see.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well according to ff I was to O yesterday... We bd Monday, skipped yesterday, then bd again today.my temps say no O however cm is getting more abundant and watery. Ff says between my cp & cm im hella fertile...but hasn't detected O bc my temps haven't spiked. They have raised some, but no distinct spike. I'm wondering if mytmp is screwy as I don't sleep well either...between my nightmares, dogs making sounds and DH snoring it's a wonder I even get good slep haha! We are just gunna get busy as much as possible and pray it sticks. Our anniversary is June 26th and our Angel's due date was June 15th...so it would be a wonderful blessing to get our :bfp:


----------



## lch28

good luck sweetz i hope this is your month. have you used opks?


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> good luck sweetz i hope this is your month. have you used opks?

No...I'm too lazy rofl! In all seriousness...with DH now telecommuting and not working days $flow is a little less and well...we got slammed witha car insurance renewal payment at the last minute bc they sent it to the wrong address...so at was an unplanned bill of 212$...yeah...totally NOT cool man. I am meticulous about funds and was kinda pissed...so sacrifices needed to be made. I figure no opks will really help me since we are just gunna get down and do it as much as we plan to haha!


----------



## lch28

yeah they are really expensive. fiancee gets mad at me =[
anyway. i have always tried to check my cervical position and i just don't get it.....
like what am i supposed to be looking for lol?


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> yeah they are really expensive. fiancee gets mad at me =[
> anyway. i have always tried to check my cervical position and i just don't get it.....
> like what am i supposed to be looking for lol?

You just kinda reach up in there...you will feel soft then something kinda firm with an opening... Viola! You found your cervix lol it moves so first few times it might be hard to find...lol


----------



## lch28

haha noo i know where my cervix is . i can just never tell if it is changing positions or firmness. i guess maybe it will take a few months to notice anything


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> haha noo i know where my cervix is . i can just never tell if it is changing positions or firmness. i guess maybe it will take a few months to notice anything

Rofl! Sorry overtired hehe it will take time but after doing it every day you can tell a difference


----------



## lch28

hahah thats okay. you probably thought i was so dumb.. like how does she not know where her cervix is?!?!

ugh so i thought my opks were progressing and getting darker. tonights barely even had a line! if i get my AF on cd17 with no ovulation again.. i am taking up my doctors offer to go on clomid


----------



## 7981

Congrats leiz!

Sorry you are feeling down Jenny :( limbo doesn't exactly have me jumping for joy. Even the guys at work are starting to wonder what's going on with me, they can all tell I'm feeling down. I can't exacty talk to them about it.

Happy to see lots of BDing, hoping for lots of BFPs this month!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, I think I OV yesterday - I had positive OPK on Tuesday, but my temps haven`t gone up. Although i just use a normal thermometer and try to do when I get up in the morning, but it is not quite the same time every day.

i agree with lilblossom, I think we can get too stressed by trying to do everything and understand everything cos i have now got myself all worried that I didn`t OV after all and it won`t be my month - arrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh

My OPK was negative again yesterday bit I believe the surge only lasts for about 12 hours hence the negative - has anyone else heard this?


----------



## lch28

i think the surge can last for 12-36 hours


----------



## lch28

so my chart looks really weird. i had a major temp dip today. but my opks are still -

sometimes i go to the bathroom 1-2 hours before i temp
could that make much of a difference?


----------



## dancareoi

lch28 said:


> so my chart looks really weird. i had a major temp dip today. but my opks are still -
> 
> sometimes i go to the bathroom 1-2 hours before i temp
> could that make much of a difference?

To tell you the truth i`m not at all sure about the temps. Was looking at internet earlier, your body temp is lowest about 4.00am in the morning and fluctuates during the day, being the highest in the evening.

My temo this morning was 36.4 and I habe had some very very very mild almost like cramps, but not quite, so I`m wandering if I am OV now - just checked temp again and it is 36.8 - but i don`t know if that means anything.

i think it would have been easier all those years ago when my mom was PG - she was PG in 1971 and then there were no such things as home pregnancy tests, OPK tests or even scans - they were only tested at docs when they had missed 3 AF`s and even then it took a week for the results.

i think this day and age we know too much too soon and I think it messes with us too much!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

DTD last night even though OPK is still negative. I can see the line...but it wasn't there this morning when I tested with fmu. I wonder does that make a difference?
Trying to get as much BDing as possible in this month and see if that will help me catch the eggy!


----------



## dancareoi

Jessica28 said:


> DTD last night even though OPK is still negative. I can see the line...but it wasn't there this morning when I tested with fmu. I wonder does that make a difference?
> Trying to get as much BDing as possible in this month and see if that will help me catch the eggy!

I`m sure i read on one of my tests not to use FMU as it takes 4 hours for the levels to show - whether thats the same for all tests i don`t know.

We have BD every night for a week and my OPK was positive on tuesday - will BD tonight and tomorrow just to make sure:haha:


----------



## Jessica28

I am so tired of not seeing a positive opk.

I always have regular periods....normal...like I was before my m/c. OH has a child from a previous relationship... But not getting a positive opk is worrying me.

Do you think there is something wrong? I am starting to go in panic mode now.


----------



## dancareoi

Jessica28 said:


> I am so tired of not seeing a positive opk.
> 
> I always have regular periods....normal...like I was before my m/c. OH has a child from a previous relationship... But not getting a positive opk is worrying me.
> 
> Do you think there is something wrong? I am starting to go in panic mode now.

Hi, i felt exactly the same at the beginning of the week. I thought i had seen CM last wed so expected positive OPK on saturday, but i didn`t get it. I was getting so upset and fustrated, thinking something was wrong and due to my age(40) thinking i wasn`t going to OV at all and then Tues afternoon i got two dark ines, did another couple just to be sure. 

So try not to worry, our bodies like to play tricks on us, especially when it is something we so desperately want and desire. Hang in there and try to relax, hopefully you will get a positive OPK very soon.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

OMG...I am a ttc rebel. After all these months of temping faithfully every morning to the extent of practically peeing myself because I had to go so bad but must get that temp first I said screw it and didn't even touch the damn thermometer this morning...So I will not have a chart confirmation of ovulation this time...didn't help me the last 60 odd days so what the hay. Also I just laid there after bding this morning for only a few mins rather than sticking it out to about 20 mins like I usually do. The only ttc regime I did follow is I am awaiting the results of my morning opk which I know already to be negative. Gonna live my life normally and let my body tell me if I need to change anything....Yeah...I am a REBEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

Lol lil i love that 

as for me i am cd9 back to a 28 day cycle so i dont know when i will ovulate since i havent been on a 28 day cycle since before the miscarriage and i didnt use opk's before the miscarriage so this should be interesting still no second line on the opk but got a tiny bit of ewcm last night so we started our bd'ing it was really out of fun than anything i couldnt hold him off anylonger ; ) lmao i guess its the curse of losing weight lmao but hey i will either get prego or i will have an awesome body from all the getting healthy and working out so i guess its win win lol


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 said:


> I am so tired of not seeing a positive opk.
> 
> I always have regular periods....normal...like I was before my m/c. OH has a child from a previous relationship... But not getting a positive opk is worrying me.
> 
> Do you think there is something wrong? I am starting to go in panic mode now.

What cd are you on? I am getting neg opks too, at cd13. i thought they were progressing but last nights and todays didn't even have the second line again! what is going on! i just want a +opk


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone I hope you are all well.

Come on O most of us are are waiting for you.

I got a faint second line today so hopefully it will get darker over the next few days bd'ing well underway to get those spermies ready


----------



## 7981

Well, I had what I think was my first accurate temp in a few days as I slept well and with my mouth closed! I'm shocked too, because it was high, way high. Maybe I just O'd? excited for my next 3 temps. I was about to throw out my thermometer.

Lil you crack me up. If my temps plummet I am giving up until I am out of limbo.


----------



## Jessica28

ICH28 - CD 13 for me...and thats the same thing thats happening to me....I wish I knew what was going on.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh jenifer that sounds good, fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed for you Ich and Jessica too

Lil you are so funny

Tabs I need to take a leaf out of your book I've got a bit flabby since the mmc not even the bd'ing is shifting it.

Just a quick question, with all the bd'ing how do you know what is cm or left over spermies?


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 said:


> ICH28 - CD 13 for me...and thats the same thing thats happening to me....I wish I knew what was going on.

hey i am on cd13 too!! one day ill have 2 lines.. then just 1! people told me that you can go from a total white to a +opk , not everyone has to have darker ones leading up to it. also fmu for opks isn't good i think. i think that the LH surge takes 4 hours to show. best time between 12pm-8pm.


----------



## lch28

left over spermies is supposed to dry on your fingers quickly and won't stretch. also it is more white ish


----------



## Jessica28

Well, FML right now. EWCM and OH is stormbound in another port for the night.


----------



## lilblossom

Still in rebellion but just wanted to fill you in...today I have had twinges and slight crampyness on the lower right side of my abdomen. Is it ovulation pain? I don't know...not focusing on it being the rebel that I am. Just was different so thought I would share.

Sounds like there are a lot of OHs' that are very happy...mine included. If fact I might get make him happy again tonight just because I can. All about fun Nooky. Don't look now but there is a bottle of wine in the kitchen beckoning me. What was that? Oh that's the cork screw jumping out of its draw and doing a little dance...looks like its getting some action tonight too. Go REBELS!!!!


----------



## lch28

hahaha lil your hilarious.
my fiancee is complaining that i use him for his swimmers...
never heard of a man who complains that he gets busy every day...!


----------



## lilblossom

Tonight is season finale of Grey's Anatomy...gonna make me cry for sure. They are killing off a major character...hope its not Mc Dreamy


----------



## tabs46001

i know lil i know i am going to cry i cried on private practice finale last night lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> i know lil i know i am going to cry i cried on private practice finale last night lol

Oh no...forgot about that one...now gotta use on demand to catch up...good thing all these shows are going on break for a while...too many shows not enough time.


----------



## 7981

I heard McDreamy didn't renew his contract:( I cried watching Private Practice last nigh too. Ha.


----------



## lilblossom

spoiler alert..Lexie is gone...omg...I was crying...and watched private practice on demand and cried for that too...a little too real for me if you know what I mean. Any way...feeling pretty numb thanks to my favorite wine. Relaxing into this tww...its early so don't feel guilty about the drinking.


----------



## tabs46001

that was the worst finale ever she died early in and then it was just boring to the end and you didnt get to see people figure out about the crash or whether they were rescued now we must wait lol i think anyone who has ever been pregnant would cry at that private practice finale so grab your tissues for that one ; )


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> that was the worst finale ever she died early in and then it was just boring to the end and you didnt get to see people figure out about the crash or whether they were rescued now we must wait lol i think anyone who has ever been pregnant would cry at that private practice finale so grab your tissues for that one ; )

well as weird as it may sound...I think the private practice one made me feel better about our loss since it was a blighted ovum and that could have very well been the turn out of that pregnancy with out my body taking care of it....I know it would have ripped me to pieces had that happened to me. but I was a mess when I watched her say good bye to that beautiful baby she gave birth too


----------



## lilblossom

Day 2 of not temping and surprisingly relaxed about it. I didn't spend all day worrying about rises or drops in temp and think this is going to be good for me to at least get to point of getting back to normal in my cycles


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm really bored waiting to o and I'm only cd9. I can tell I'm going to be very impatient this month :wacko:

Being doing lots of bd'ing as I'm figuring lots of spermies ready and waiting for my eggy has got to be a good thing. Come on O


----------



## Jessica28

I'm just taking a more relaxed approach to ttc this cycle but I just find myself really stressed....can't get any weight off and worrying about my job still. There is a possiblity I will get back but for now I just have to wait it out! Not temping is good for me though...I am monitoring my cm more closely and am pleased with what I am seeing. Fertile CM must be working!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope everything works out with your job Jessica. I am just taking the lots of bd'ing approach and seeing what happens, I just need something to distract me for the first 2 weeks of the cycle coz patience isn't my strong point.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope O hurries up and gets here for you! Also that you all catch the eggys! :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

im being really impatient too just want to o already lol


----------



## lch28

Hey ladies
I am also being really impatient. my opks are still negative im on cd14..
but my chart dropped a lot yesterday and now it has gone up high today.
so i am confused. can FF show ov and can you not get a +opk?


----------



## nesSAH

lilblossom said:


> Tonight is season finale of Grey's Anatomy...gonna make me cry for sure. They are killing off a major character...hope its not Mc Dreamy

What??? I have taped it...gonna catch-up this weekend!!

How are you ladies doing? Hope everyone is Bd'ing and getting ready to O.....

I am planning to test May 31st (nervously hopeful... only had one AF since MC, hoping this cycle is it for me).

Wishing everyone the best and praying for more :bfp: news!!!


----------



## lch28

nesSAH said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Tonight is season finale of Grey's Anatomy...gonna make me cry for sure. They are killing off a major character...hope its not Mc Dreamy
> 
> What??? I have taped it...gonna catch-up this weekend!!
> 
> How are you ladies doing? Hope everyone is Bd'ing and getting ready to O.....
> 
> I am planning to test May 31st (nervously hopeful... only had one AF since MC, hoping this cycle is it for me).
> 
> Wishing everyone the best and praying for more :bfp: news!!!Click to expand...

good luck! have you O'd yet? i am still waiting to o. i am on cd14. neg opks.


----------



## nesSAH

*lch28*


Thanks... praying for a :bfp: news for you too!!
I have O'd already I believe...so just waiting


----------



## lch28

thank you!! i am trying very hard to get pregnant before my due date. I was due june 24th and lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February. This is my last cycle. Af is due June 2nd. I guess i could deal with getting a bfp a few days after due date if this cycle doesn't work. actually any bfp is fine with me


----------



## 7981

I cannot believe I'm moving onto CD 47 and still no sign of AF. so depressing.


----------



## lch28

aw i am sorry jenifer. that must be so frustrating


----------



## Jessica28

I think my stress has delayed O. My OPK is ALMOSt positive. When I tested last night, the line was quite visible and I think it would have been even darker but my pee was still a little dilute. Going to test again later today. Still having EWCM to. Pissed OH off last night so needless to say we didn't dtd! Ugh...men.


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 said:


> I think my stress has delayed O. My OPK is ALMOSt positive. When I tested last night, the line was quite visible and I think it would have been even darker but my pee was still a little dilute. Going to test again later today. Still having EWCM to. Pissed OH off last night so needless to say we didn't dtd! Ugh...men.

i am in the same boat. my opks aren't quite positive yet and it is driving me nuts


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lots of :dust: to all you ladies who are in the fertile window!

Maybe not temping will be good luck for some of us. I got so wrapped up in "the chart" that I really focused on BDing around temps. If I happen to O early then it's no wonder I don't get PG. We shall see. Just got good health plan for both of us, including maternity so I feel glad now that I didn't get PG before.


----------



## MrsDuck

GL nessah can't wait to here your bfp news

Ich I hope O arrives for you soon, my pains have gone but no pos opk so will just continue to bd just in case I missed the surge as I was only doing opks once a day I'm only cd10 today but with the pains I thought I was going to O early

Jenifer I nope you are out of limbo soon

Jessica I agree with you ugh men. Could you have missed the surge if the opks are almost positive?

GL with your good health plan Jenny 

:dust: to you all


----------



## tabs46001

still no second line on opk but i usually dont get one until cd15 anyway but o pains are starting we will start the bd'ing tomorrow and go every other day until that positive opk then every day til crosshairs at least its not as boring now cause i can use the opk's and the bd'ing is never boring ; ) lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi tabs as soon as you start peeing on something again it doesn't seem as boring does it? We have bd'ed each night since af stopped, we are going to keep going and try as much as possible to get our bfp this month. I had what I thought were O pains over the past couple of days but nothing now and neg opks, oh well I'll just keep bd'ing and poas til something happens


----------



## tabs46001

ok so ladies help lol i dont know what is going on i am cd11 just went to the bathroom and i have spotting when i wipe like wth is going on lol i am having what feels like ovulation pain but i have never spotted half way through my cycle like this can ovulation cause spotting im at a loss but im gonna be so freaking mad if i get af before i even had a chance to o but i dont feel like af is coming my body is such a traitor lol


----------



## nesSAH

lch28 said:


> thank you!! i am trying very hard to get pregnant before my due date. I was due june 24th and lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February. This is my last cycle. Af is due June 2nd. I guess i could deal with getting a bfp a few days after due date if this cycle doesn't work. actually any bfp is fine with me

:hugs:
So sorry for you loss... what a wonderful news it would be if you get your bfp before your due date... Really praying you have that joyous news this cycle!!

Have you O'd?


----------



## nesSAH

*MrsDuck*... we are doing the same... just BD'ing every other day till I POAS -lol


----------



## lch28

nesSAH said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> thank you!! i am trying very hard to get pregnant before my due date. I was due june 24th and lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February. This is my last cycle. Af is due June 2nd. I guess i could deal with getting a bfp a few days after due date if this cycle doesn't work. actually any bfp is fine with me
> 
> :hugs:
> So sorry for you loss... what a wonderful news it would be if you get your bfp before your due date... Really praying you have that joyous news this cycle!!
> 
> Have you O'd?Click to expand...

hello, thank you so much. i hope i get a bfp this cycle too. no i still didn't o=[ i am on cd15. my opks were darker today though so i am hoping tomorrow i will get a + . my chart isn't telling me anything either. stupid chart - never should have started it

tabs i use soft cups after bding and i took one out last night and there was some blood :growlmad: i thought it was af early again but there has been nothing since so not sure what it was


----------



## tabs46001

in the googling i have been doing it says to spot before o time means your going to have a very good ovulation i dont know if thats true but it would be nice lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> in the googling i have been doing it says to spot before o time means your going to have a very good ovulation i dont know if thats true but it would be nice lol

Hope someone has a good ovulation...good luck and baby dust.

As for me...still not temping...in fact I have hidden my thermometer in the medicine cabinet. Will use it again maybe after af to monitor temps leading up to ovulation but maybe not...kind of like this fly by the seat of my pants approach I have switched to. My opks are remaining negative during this wait which I take a good news...maybe I really did finally kick that egg out. Will keep checking every day at my normal time. 
Weird couple things...I am getting some breast discomfort...they don't hurt but guess its like twinges? And my nimples and areolas are darker than I remember but we tend to see things during the tww that are misleading. Lastly, I noticed my urine seems awful dark today...gonna watch that one as it could be an infection starting up. Don't have any pain though so hope not.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yeah hopefully we get to use the maternity coverage we have soon...I feel so upper class actually having major medical. Lol. Isn't that sad that health care in the USA has become so stinking expensive? 

On a side note...our Yorkies were toad hunting tonight. One was foaming at the mouth heavily. After googling it found that toad licking is quite common and causes dogs oral irritation. Oh dear!!

Lil you sound like me with TTC now. I gave up on my scientific approach. Too much headache and not enough results! I can't help but to notice things like cm but I am not tracking anything. Just kind of observe and go on. Watch .... the month I do nothing will be my lucky one. Or not. Lol. I don't even have any hpts. And I am not wasting money on any either....unless it is cd34 or so and no AF.


----------



## JennyNBaby

PS - Kelly you are not forgotten! If u are lurking I hope you're doing ok. I know it has been hard for u. It really stinks being so disappointed. :(


----------



## 7981

Glad to see you on Jenny. I have also pretty much given up on the scientific approach- CD 48 in the morning and I think stress may be my problem. Trying to relax!


----------



## Sweetz33

I have no clue if I O'd or not yet. Had EWCM a couple days ago so BD'd. Today my face has turned into a haven for pimples....but attributing that to stress. At this point im too stressed and/or depressed to even temp anymore...:nope: got baby shower invite in mail for my daughter's god mom...broke out in tears (her due date was our due date) DH felt awful...but he got me a coloring book and crayons...oddly enough coloring calms me. Spoke with friend to let her know I would be unable to go and she was super apologetic. She told her friend to not send me one bc she didn't want to cause me any hurt. She felt awful...hell, at least she has a heart right? Right now just putting this month in God's hands...if we BD more the ok, but just mentally I can't handle much more. Between my ex being a douchebag when it comes to my daughter, SS being a pita, my more recent exes MOM calling me stressing me out over BS, DH stressed bc I'm stressed, bills, etc. I just need to relax...I'm sleeping horribly...the night terrors are back with a vengeance, can't eat much bc getting super nauseous, and I just feel like screaming! I swear if it wasn't for my DH, my best friend, and y'all...I think I would be writing from the nearest nuthouse...........:wacko:


----------



## tabs46001

i dont know what is goin on still spotting but its pink its not getting red like af im always so normal i dont know what is going on after how long it took to get to o week im gonna be so mad if i get af before i even get to o : (


----------



## tabs46001

oh and temp is up today not like it drops for o what is up with that


----------



## Jessica28

Damn the stress. I think it is delaying O for me. So rotted. On a brighter note, we are getting more BDing in this cycle. I do think stress is playing a major factor and I don't expect a bfp anymore.


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> oh and temp is up today not like it drops for o what is up with that

Tabs, your temp is really odd ...any chance you ovulated already?


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> Damn the stress. I think it is delaying O for me. So rotted. On a brighter note, we are getting more BDing in this cycle. I do think stress is playing a major factor and I don't expect a bfp anymore.

Use the fly by the seat of your pants approach...be a rebel like me:)


----------



## lch28

my temp dropped. i don't even really get the whole chart thing and mine just looks weird. on cd16 no + opk and my temps are just all over the place

sweetz i am so sorry =[ the other day i got a bunch of formula samples in the mail. i wouldn't have even used formula for sophia but i cried for like an hour. then i found out i have been getting loads of magazines and such and fiancee throws them out before i get home


----------



## tabs46001

i am starting to think i o'ed while i was still on my period i had alot cm while i was bleeding and i never have cm when im on my period ever and i have been dry since the bleeding is not going away so im thinking im at cd1 again im so upset this cycle went by so slow and now i have to do it all over again no 2ww for me : (


----------



## tabs46001

but i still dont understand my temp shooting up it always drops like to 96.1 when i start


----------



## MrsDuck

Sweetz sorry you are having ashitty time of it at the moment I hope things get better soon xx

Tabs that is what happened to me and Ich last cycle we thought we were coming up to O but instead af showed up, I was only on cd13 and I think Ich was about cd17 so we were back at cd1. I hope it was just O bleeding for you though, fingers crossed.

Ich I hope you get a positive opk soon

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lch28

tabs i am sorry =[ it is really a pain to get af early.

my opks are still negative. on cd16. feel like im out for the month


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't give up Ich it's far too early to think you are out, keep bd'ing that's my motto for this month......I hope it works


----------



## tabs46001

im thinking it is af its getting redder and its a little more than spotting now not a normal flow yet but more than spotting. i am really upset about it i really thought this would be the month cause the doc was really thinking the cream would work and i didnt even get a chance to use it.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm so sorry tabs :hugs:


----------



## lch28

I'm sorry tabs. How frustrated you must be. I hope that if this is AF next month shows you some luck! 

I guess i just feel like i am out because this is what happened last month. I never got a +opk and i got AF on cd17. i was so pissed. and now i added charting thinking it would help and its totally not. i feel like my chart looks crazy but i guess when it is a full chart it will look more normal. it just keeps shooting up and down. todays went down so maybe i will get 3 high temps after this. but then i would have already gotten a +opk

anyway i keep looking at BFP announcements. it kinda makes me sad. i have read about people who never got a +opk and got a bfp. sometimes i think i just don't sleep well enough. ever since my loss i have nightmares and i am either shivering or sweating, and not to mention i have the most sensitive bladder ever.


----------



## lilblossom

Ok guys, I know you feel sorry for me and Jen since we are in limbo hell but I don't think you guys getting extra af counts for us...haha, sorry just needed to lighten the mood.


----------



## 7981

Lil I was thinking the same thing!!! :). Any sign if her yet?


----------



## Kelly9

lil and Jen still no witch? 

Thanks for the thoughts ladies, just wanted to pop in and catch up. Been trying to keep busy and the witch has finally left the building. Though started temping again and my temps are higher then they usually are so I hope this is not a sign of my cycle still being messed up but rather just me running a bit hotter. 

I won't be pregnant before my due date of June 15th, I've been working on trying to get past that. I don't see my counsellor again till the end of the month.


----------



## Kelly9

re private practice, that hit a little to close to home for me, though my baby didn't have the same diagnosis it just hurt to watch.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, I can see how Private Practice would have been difficult. As a matter of fact I am getting a bit irritated at tv. Seems like no matter what I put on there is some pregnancy in my face...I chose to watch The Smurfs last night and low and behold ... Neal patrick harris's wife in it was pregnant. Ugghhhh. 

Any way still no af but wouldn't be surprised to see it next weekend if I did in fact FINALLY ovulate last week... my opks are staying negative and actually the second line is getting fainter by the day so taking that as a good sign. 

Glad to hear your af is over and now you are able to get back on the ttc wagon with us. Sorry the due date is creeping up on you and I send out virtual hugs to you. :hugs: 

I have the next 2 days off work so will be doing housework and catch up on tv shows...house is in pretty good shape cause I had that party here Friday.


----------



## Sweetz33

HI KELLY!!!! Missed you girl!!!! I am right there with ya....TV is da debil and I don't see me making my June 15th date either...It's ok...I guess. 

I try not to be bitchy but I land up being one. My OCD is going nutso these days. I started coloring bc that calms me and helps with the OCD bc of staying in the lines. (I know I'm weird) DH got me a jumbo coloring book full of frog & monkey pictures (my favorite animals) and got me the biggest box of crayons he could find to try and cheer me up (it worked). TG for him.

Today I am cleaning the house from top to bottom bc damnit I smell something just not right and it's pissing me off. Doncha hate that? I also saw an ant...and when there is 1 ant there is more.


----------



## dancareoi

Sweetz33 said:


> HI KELLY!!!! Missed you girl!!!! I am right there with ya....TV is da debil and I don't see me making my June 15th date either...It's ok...I guess.
> 
> I try not to be bitchy but I land up being one. My OCD is going nutso these days. I started coloring bc that calms me and helps with the OCD bc of staying in the lines. (I know I'm weird) DH got me a jumbo coloring book full of frog & monkey pictures (my favorite animals) and got me the biggest box of crayons he could find to try and cheer me up (it worked). TG for him.
> 
> Today I am cleaning the house from top to bottom bc damnit I smell something just not right and it's pissing me off. Doncha hate that? I also saw an ant...and when there is 1 ant there is more.

i hate ants, our playroom was getting a few and i had to be careful about putting powder down cos my little boy (2 on friday) will mess with it.

Anyway i have taught him how to stamp on them when he sees one so I think we are all good now!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I don't think I am going to O this month :(


----------



## Sweetz33

I honestly think I haven't O'd yet. Had huge temp rise...but was also majorly stressed out. Then had a even bigger temp dip but had horrible sleep and stress. Went up a little today but slept horrible....but less stress. I think I am going to take a nap and temp again out of curiosity. I am not stressed at all...but I am tired. CM has not dried up and CP is still HSO....so confused. :wacko:


----------



## tabs46001

Temp is still up above 97 and bleeding is back down to just spotting so do i count this as a different cycle or could i still ovulate when im supposed to ??


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Temp is still up above 97 and bleeding is back down to just spotting so do i count this as a different cycle or could i still ovulate when im supposed to ??

I heard you can't count spotting as flow with out flow? so not sure you can count what you had as af...Maybe call your doctors office and ask the nurse?


----------



## tabs46001

They said that ovulation bleeding can happen for up to 3 days as long as its not a flow and if it lasts longer than 3 days then they usually consider it a start of a new cycle i spotted yesterday got a lil heavier last night and now back to spotting so i guess ill see if it stop in the next 24hours they said to keep using opk's to see if ovulation comes..i dont understand it though cause isnt the bleeding shedding the lining that would take a chance of implantation away wouldnt it? This is so weird i have never been anything but normal cycles well until the miscarriage


----------



## lch28

im sorry tabs. i hope it is ovulation bleeding

sweetz same with me. cervix is high soft open i have loads of ewcm but still - opks.
i am on cd17. i think i am having anovulatory cycles


----------



## 7981

Tabs I always had normal cycles before my MC too, textbook 28 day cycles. Still no AF here, I have no idea what is going on. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope we all get our normal cycles back soon

Tabs I hope it is O bleeding


----------



## lch28

i guess our pregnancy losses did a number on us huh. has anyone ovulted past cd17?


----------



## MrsDuck

No but then I haven't had a cycle longer than 23 days since mmc when it used to be 31 but I'm sure I have read others haven't ov'ed til late in their cycle


----------



## Sweetz33

my temps are rising again and still *eh hem* moist so I am thinking I am just O'ing late???


----------



## lch28

that is great. did ff confirm it yet?


----------



## angelofheaven

Hello Ladies, 

I am new to this forum and thought I should tell you my story in brief.

I am 30 years old.
Have been TTC since June 2010
Had a laparoscopy in 2011  all ok
Had a BFP in August 2011
Miscarried in September 2011
Had another BFP in December 2011
Miscarried in January 2012  due to Ectopic Pregnancy. Took one shot of Methotrexate but no success.
I am now a one tuber.

My progesterone is usually around 35 but my gynae thinks it is low. She said that it must go up to 60 in order to have a healthy viable pregnancy. This last cycle, I didnt take any progesterone suppliments not even PREGNYL injections. The reason why I didnt take is that I didnt see that egg white mucous and didnt want to take PREGNYL for nothing. I just thought that i didnt ovulate. I am now on cycle day 26 and I tested. Got a faint positive and i am in shock. I am on cyclogest passeries now (progesterone supplements) but i dont think these are enough to strengthen progesterone. I am afraid that i miscarry again.

Please help and let me know what can i do more to help this pregnancy (start of..) my doctors advice is  wait, as there is nothing you can do.

Would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks
xxxxx


----------



## lilblossom

angelofheaven said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum and thought I should tell you my story in brief.
> 
> I am 30 years old.
> Have been TTC since June 2010
> Had a laparoscopy in 2011  all ok
> Had a BFP in August 2011
> Miscarried in September 2011
> Had another BFP in December 2011
> Miscarried in January 2012  due to Ectopic Pregnancy. Took one shot of Methotrexate but no success.
> I am now a one tuber.
> 
> My progesterone is usually around 35 but my gynae thinks it is low. She said that it must go up to 60 in order to have a healthy viable pregnancy. This last cycle, I didnt take any progesterone suppliments not even PREGNYL injections. The reason why I didnt take is that I didnt see that egg white mucous and didnt want to take PREGNYL for nothing. I just thought that i didnt ovulate. I am now on cycle day 26 and I tested. Got a faint positive and i am in shock. I am on cyclogest passeries now (progesterone supplements) but i dont think these are enough to strengthen progesterone. I am afraid that i miscarry again.
> 
> Please help and let me know what can i do more to help this pregnancy (start of..) my doctors advice is  wait, as there is nothing you can do.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks
> xxxxx

fxed that your pregnancy will maintain and the progesterone will get where it needs to be. Hang in there and try to stay positive.


----------



## angelofheaven

Thanks for the encouragement 
xxx


----------



## lch28

good luck, i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. just be as healthy as you can be.


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I think I am close to Oing but not quite there yet. OPK is the darkest I have seen yet this cycle, but still not quite there just yet. Might do another one in a few hours and see if there is any difference. 

I am CD 18 and haven't Oed yet but I blame it on this stress!


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelofheaven sorry for your losses, I really hope everything works out for you this time x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for O Jessica :happydance:


----------



## lch28

jessica we are close in cycle i am on cd17 i also think it is the stress. how long are your cycles normally. i just want a positive opk


----------



## Jessica28

Before my m/c I was anywhere from 26 - 28 days. The past two cycles have been spot on 28 days but obviously this one is going to put a money wrench in it....no 28 day cycle for me this time... Longest cycle I ever had was 36 days and that was the first after my m/c. Only been once in my life where I missed a period due to stress and that was last year when my Aunt passed away. Really hoping for that positive opk tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

my cycles were always 28 days too. sometimes a few days longer. i hope we get a positive opk soon. my due date is creeping up on me it is june 24. i really want a bfp bfore that. i need to o first ugh. what day did you ovulate last cycle?keep me posted on tomorrows test. fx we both get a +i just need to know i at last have a chance for bfp


----------



## lilblossom

My toy poodle is acting very strangely last couple days...whimpers when she is by her self and attached to my hip all day today...I got up to use the bathroom and she totally freaked. Its getting annoying


----------



## tabs46001

nothing new hear still bleeding so i think i am back to cd1 : (


----------



## Jessica28

lch28 said:


> my cycles were always 28 days too. sometimes a few days longer. i hope we get a positive opk soon. my due date is creeping up on me it is june 24. i really want a bfp bfore that. i need to o first ugh. what day did you ovulate last cycle?keep me posted on tomorrows test. fx we both get a +i just need to know i at last have a chance for bfp

Will do! My due date would have been July 28th....like you, it would be so nice to be pregnant again before then. I am a little more in tune with my body this time around so I will know more of what to expect. Last time I was 9 weeks (well what I thought was 9 weeks) before I tested. This time, I will test when I know my period is late.

Last cycle I Oed on CD 14. The cycle before was CD 17. CD 18 and just getting close now :( Kinda depressing but kinda comforting to know I am not alone too.....though I wish you would have Oed earlier too


----------



## floridagirl2

Hello I am new hear and really need someone to talk to. I am on CD 42 so that makes me almost 11 days late for af. I am very regular and well I have takin a few test and all came back -. I am so confused I have multi symptoms so I don't know what is going on. Driving my self crazy. With my DD I didn't know I was pregnant till I was almost 2 months along but I don't know if I can wait that long to find out. Going crazy here!!!


----------



## floridagirl2

I guess I could tell you about my self. My name is Jessica I am 28 will be 29 on May 29th, my hubby is 31. We have a beautiful daughter who is 5. We decided in July 2010 to have my IUD removed and try for # 2. Well we tried with no success so I went to the Dr in Feb this year and he told me to track my cycles for 3 more months and then come back. Well we moved out of state in March and just put baby making on the back burner. Well April period came like normal. Around the time for my period in May (the 11th) I got a bad cold and was 3 days late. Went to the Dr for my cold and got some antibiotics and within a few days I was all better but still no period. I have been having cramps on and off since about 2 days late (I am now 10 days late and no af). I have takin several test and all come back -ve. I have sensitive nipples, cramps, headache (on and off), bloated, having trouble sleeping and staying asleep, a weird pain at the top of my vj (like right below my belly not inside or anything), backache. I just don't know what to think anymore. With my DD I didn't test until about a month or so after missed period because I just didn't think about it. I am taking prenatal's just in case. Anyone else in my boat and going crazy??


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> that is great. did ff confirm it yet?

Ff has said nothing about O yet...weird....


----------



## 7981

floridagirl2 said:


> I guess I could tell you about my self. My name is Jessica I am 28 will be 29 on May 29th, my hubby is 31. We have a beautiful daughter who is 5. We decided in July 2010 to have my IUD removed and try for # 2. Well we tried with no success so I went to the Dr in Feb this year and he told me to track my cycles for 3 more months and then come back. Well we moved out of state in March and just put baby making on the back burner. Well April period came like normal. Around the time for my period in May (the 11th) I got a bad cold and was 3 days late. Went to the Dr for my cold and got some antibiotics and within a few days I was all better but still no period. I have been having cramps on and off since about 2 days late (I am now 10 days late and no af). I have takin several test and all come back -ve. I have sensitive nipples, cramps, headache (on and off), bloated, having trouble sleeping and staying asleep, a weird pain at the top of my vj (like right below my belly not inside or anything), backache. I just don't know what to think anymore. With my DD I didn't test until about a month or so after missed period because I just didn't think about it. I am taking prenatal's just in case. Anyone else in my boat and going crazy??

I will be on CD 50 when I wake up! I had a negative blood test about 2 weeks ago. Not sure what is going on. I used to have 28 day cycles, had 31 and 32 day cycles since MC.


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies,

Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and had was on a ECG machine and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(

Hope you ladies are all ok? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my word Ex I hope you and bubs are ok, you must have been so scared. Have you had your test results back? What was it, was it a mild stroke or don't you know yet? Is it likely to happen again?


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck said:


> Oh my word Ex I hope you and bubs are ok, you must have been so scared. Have you had your test results back? What was it, was it a mild stroke or don't you know yet? Is it likely to happen again?

Thank you hun. I hope baba is ok too. I was scared, it was awful! At first they thought it was a Mild Stroke, they still don't know what it is 100% but I had a CT scan and it showed no damage so they are thinking maybe it was a Severe Migraine. They said if my symptoms return then to go straight back. They kept me on an ECG machine to monitor my heart and they kept a close eye on me, checking my blood pressure and blood sugars every couple of hours x


----------



## MrsDuck

Put your feet up and take things easy, be spoilt by your dh for a few days and hopefully your symptoms won't return :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck said:


> Put your feet up and take things easy, be spoilt by your dh for a few days and hopefully your symptoms won't return :flower:

Hehe I am doing hun. OH is looking after me so fingers crossed my symptoms won't return :flower::hugs:


----------



## lch28

oh my goodness ex i hope that everything is okay..

sweetz ff didn't say anything about ov for me either and i am on cd18. im getting upset

Jessica28 i hope you get a bfp before your due date. i don't think i will. my chart doesn't show any ovulation and my opks are still negative =[ did you take a test today yet?


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Thank you hun :hugs: x


----------



## Jessica28

ICH28 - Tested with fmu and still negative opk. Line is still there though. Waiting until lunch time to test again and hopefully its darker. You are having lots of ewcm too! I think my body is trying to O but the stress is preventing it from happening. Ugh.... The more I think about it the more stressed out I am!


----------



## River12

Hi ladies,

I have been following this thread since the previous thread this one has continued on from. I have been lurking but haven't posted as yet as I tend to look on my phone and it wont allow me to post until I get on a PC so here goes.
My fiance and I have been trying to start a family for about a year now. I was first pregnant in June last year but unfortunately it resulted in a miscarriage when I should have been 10 weeks but the baby stopped growing at about 6 weeks and I ended up needing a D & C. We never saw a heart beat. We began to accept it as we were told it is common to experience an early loss. that of course didn't make it any easier. I then had trouble ovulating but did again soon enough. I fell pregnant with our son in November and we were so so very happy and excited! we wanted so badly to get to the 12 week mark because we thought by then we would be fine. everything was going along just fine apart from some bleeding throughout the pregnancy but every time I went to the dr all looked fine and there was still a strong healthy heartbeat. the day before our engagement party I experienced what I thought was a very significant loss of blood. I ended up in emergency the night of our engagement party (18th Feb) with massive blood clots giving way. It was some days after that I was told it wasn't blood but infact the amniotic fluid had been leaking. long story short, a week and a half later I went into labour and gave birth to our baby boy at 17+5 weeks on 1st March. It was by far the hardest thing I have ever had to go through. We named him River because our love for him will forever flow, just like a River.
some may say we aren't ready to try again but I truly believe only people who have experienced a loss can really understand the overwhelming desire to try again. In saying that we waited one cycle as instructed by my ob and began TTC again. I know we are incredibly lucky as we got a BFP straight away. (I know I should be grateful it happened for us so quickly).
As you would all be able to understand I am extremely worried about this pregnancy and made an appointment with another ob straight away. (I wasn't happy with the care I was receiving when I was pregnant with River) He ran some bloods and my HCG was 1870 and then 3 days later it was 5800 and my progesterone is 78. all great numbers. My TSH was however 3.12 and I am worried that is too high. My dr said he will monitor it but at the same time everything I have read says it needs to be treated straight away early in pregnancy. to top it off my blood group in negative and the hospital didn't give me the Anti D shot after I had River. I didn't have it till a week later and the antibodies are still detected in my system and there is no way of telling if it is Anti D left over or if my body has been sensatised and created the anti body that will begin the attack the blood of our baby if they have a positive blood group.
Sorry for the long story... just really needed to vent. I am so truly dissatisfied with the Dr treatment I am receiving and just don't know what to do!

I wish you all the best on each of your TTC journeys! Cant wait to see more BFP's!


----------



## lch28

River i am so sorry for your loss. i gave birth to my daughter at 23 weeks. congrats on your bfp. were you charting your using opks?

i understand your concerns for your pregnancy. i have an incompetent cervix and i am so scared that if i ever even get a bfp again i will lose the baby once more. i also was very unhappy with my doctor. I voiced so many concerns before i went into labor. i was losing my mucus plug and felt pressure and baby was not moving. they said everything was fine it was normal they refused to give me an ultrasound or internal exam, 2 days later i lost my daughter. 

i wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months. it sounds like your doctor is going to keep a watchful eye. how far along are you?


----------



## dancareoi

River12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been following this thread since the previous thread this one has continued on from. I have been lurking but haven't posted as yet as I tend to look on my phone and it wont allow me to post until I get on a PC so here goes.
> My fiance and I have been trying to start a family for about a year now. I was first pregnant in June last year but unfortunately it resulted in a miscarriage when I should have been 10 weeks but the baby stopped growing at about 6 weeks and I ended up needing a D & C. We never saw a heart beat. We began to accept it as we were told it is common to experience an early loss. that of course didn't make it any easier. I then had trouble ovulating but did again soon enough. I fell pregnant with our son in November and we were so so very happy and excited! we wanted so badly to get to the 12 week mark because we thought by then we would be fine. everything was going along just fine apart from some bleeding throughout the pregnancy but every time I went to the dr all looked fine and there was still a strong healthy heartbeat. the day before our engagement party I experienced what I thought was a very significant loss of blood. I ended up in emergency the night of our engagement party (18th Feb) with massive blood clots giving way. It was some days after that I was told it wasn't blood but infact the amniotic fluid had been leaking. long story short, a week and a half later I went into labour and gave birth to our baby boy at 17+5 weeks on 1st March. It was by far the hardest thing I have ever had to go through. We named him River because our love for him will forever flow, just like a River.
> some may say we aren't ready to try again but I truly believe only people who have experienced a loss can really understand the overwhelming desire to try again. In saying that we waited one cycle as instructed by my ob and began TTC again. I know we are incredibly lucky as we got a BFP straight away. (I know I should be grateful it happened for us so quickly).
> As you would all be able to understand I am extremely worried about this pregnancy and made an appointment with another ob straight away. (I wasn't happy with the care I was receiving when I was pregnant with River) He ran some bloods and my HCG was 1870 and then 3 days later it was 5800 and my progesterone is 78. all great numbers. My TSH was however 3.12 and I am worried that is too high. My dr said he will monitor it but at the same time everything I have read says it needs to be treated straight away early in pregnancy. to top it off my blood group in negative and the hospital didn't give me the Anti D shot after I had River. I didn't have it till a week later and the antibodies are still detected in my system and there is no way of telling if it is Anti D left over or if my body has been sensatised and created the anti body that will begin the attack the blood of our baby if they have a positive blood group.
> Sorry for the long story... just really needed to vent. I am so truly dissatisfied with the Dr treatment I am receiving and just don't know what to do!
> 
> I wish you all the best on each of your TTC journeys! Cant wait to see more BFP's!

Hi, really sorry for your losses. I had MMC july 09 at 8 weeks and MMC Jan this year at 17 weeks (baby was 13-14 weeks and born sleeping 12.1.12)

i am now in TWW club.

My sister has O rhesus D negative blood. In her first two pregnancies she had MMC both before 12 weeks. After her second loss she was given an anti d injection. She then went on to have two girls now 9 and 4.

I really hope the Anti d injection will help you like it helped my sister.:hugs:


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 said:


> ICH28 - Tested with fmu and still negative opk. Line is still there though. Waiting until lunch time to test again and hopefully its darker. You are having lots of ewcm too! I think my body is trying to O but the stress is preventing it from happening. Ugh.... The more I think about it the more stressed out I am!

UGHH my second line went away last night! i am testing around noon today. i have to go buy more tests (fiancee said that we are going to go into debt if i keep buying opks) lol. so i ordered internet cheapies but for now need to go to the drug store and buy some more. my temp went up a bit today but i know i did not ovulate yet. i think your right, we are stressing to much. but i can't stop stressing. i just want to know i am capable of getting a bfp...


----------



## Jessica28

My temp is down today....36.3.... Maybe I am Oing today?! I dunno...but my temps are usually higher than that!


----------



## lch28

my temp went down on sunday.. yesterday i couldn't temp because long story short i was out of bed for like 40 minutes before i even remembered. todays temp went up. if it goes up twice more i may have ovulated on cd 16. but i never got a +opk. thinking back i got a kind of close positive on cd14... but def not positive. i hope you are oing today!!


----------



## lch28

jessica someone who got a bfp posted this.



> Well, heres the cycle. AF was 6 days, (2 days longer than my normal.), I got my positive OPK on CD20, it was still positive on CD21, and negative on CD22. I BD on 7,12,13,17,18,20,21,22. I took CD22 as O day, but I'm thinking it was CD21. And I got my BFP at 9dpo.
> 
> I usually O between CD16-18, so it was a little later. I didn't have any 2ww symptoms as I've had with my previous 2 pregnancies. However, on 8dpo I kept smelling things that weren't there as DH said they weren't. And 7dpo I woke up 3 times to go to loo, and 8dpo twice. I wrote it off as to much to drink. I also had 7 vivid dreams that I ignored as pg symptom.

maybe we will o late also! my af was 6 days too. so maybe that is why i am not oing yet


----------



## tabs46001

The nurse said it could have possibly been my small cyst i have on my ovary rupturing since my temp never went down at all it just went up bleeding is down to brown now which always means its about to stop maybe i will still o maybe not i dunno just gotta keep using opk's i guess but as soon as this bleeding stops we are going to bd like mad lol or as my dh calls it our monthly sexathon lmao


----------



## tabs46001

I stopped the evening primrose oil when i realized i had no idea what my body was doing should i start it again?


----------



## lch28

tabs were you in pain when you started bleeding? when i was younger i had a cyst that ruptured and it was excruciating. i went to the er. i was like 18.. and the nurse says to my mom "maybe she is pregnant and didn't know it" cause i was holding my belly and screaming for dear life


----------



## tabs46001

I had went grocery shopping the day i started bleeding and was bending and lifting and walking for along time it was our stock up trip and i started having super bad lower back pain and really bad like ovary pain i thought it was back pain from the lifting and ovary pain from ovulation i always get ovulation pain when its time to o then i got home and was spotting


----------



## lch28

it could have been the cyst rupturing then. the pain doesn't always have to be severe. you could request an ultrasound to see if it is gone?


----------



## tabs46001

They said it was really small when they saw it on the ultrasound in february when i had my miscarriage they said it wouldnt effect my fertility or anything i still hope its gone though i hope i still ovulate


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> jessica someone who got a bfp posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, heres the cycle. AF was 6 days, (2 days longer than my normal.), I got my positive OPK on CD20, it was still positive on CD21, and negative on CD22. I BD on 7,12,13,17,18,20,21,22. I took CD22 as O day, but I'm thinking it was CD21. And I got my BFP at 9dpo.
> 
> I usually O between CD16-18, so it was a little later. I didn't have any 2ww symptoms as I've had with my previous 2 pregnancies. However, on 8dpo I kept smelling things that weren't there as DH said they weren't. And 7dpo I woke up 3 times to go to loo, and 8dpo twice. I wrote it off as to much to drink. I also had 7 vivid dreams that I ignored as pg symptom.
> 
> maybe we will o late also! my af was 6 days too. so maybe that is why i am not oing yetClick to expand...

My af lasted 6 days as well...only spotting for 3 days but it was enough to wear a pad. I wonder bc I have not had a distinct temp either. I discarded the random super high temp bc of lack of sleep and stress... My af is usually 2-3 days at most. Body why do you hate me so? Lol!:dohh:


----------



## tabs46001

Either way im either cd14 or based on the second bleeding cd4 so really hoping it was the cyst lol


----------



## lch28

i discarded a temp too. off to buy more opks.. *sigh* the pharmacy is going to think i am a lunatic


----------



## MrsDuck

River so sorry for your loss, I hope it all works our for you this time :flower:

Limbo Land seems to be sucking you all into it. Tabs I hope you get out soon and get your + opk, ouch a burst cyst doesn't sound much like fun.

Ich I hope you O soon.

AFM lots of ewcm today, I haven't poas yet as I'm at work but hopefully it will be +, and so the sex marathon goes on!


----------



## lch28

thank you i hope you get a +


----------



## Sweetz33

After discarding that temp and looking at my chart...it looks like I O'd yesterday :wacko: had a huge dip 2 days ago then back up yesterday....gunna bust out laptop and upload the pic so y'all can tell me what you think. Discarding that one stress temp changed a lot...Also my cm is back to stickyd but creamy...not drenching wet like it has been.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh so you are in the tww, GL sweetz, I hope to be joining you very soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

lol Duck you just cracked me up!

Ok.. here's my chart-tastic chart. I discarded the 18th bc of major stress and no sleep.
 



Attached Files:







tempchart.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jessica28

Mine was a little longer than usual too! I am hopeful now! Taking an OPK in a few minutes...will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## tabs46001

Totally got a second line on opk makes me feel a lil better cause i hadnt gotten a second line yet but hope bleeding stops before its positive i usually o every single month on cd17 so still time i hope


----------



## lilblossom

Reporting from limbo land... still no af, opks are staying negative and cm very abundant and creamy. Only unusual thing going on is this lower back pain every morning but think that is my mattress and gonna get hubby to help me turn it tonight to see if that helps. Plus i plan to buy a topper for it next month. I am getting some light occasional ab. cramping so hoping that is prelim for af later this week. Hoping not on Thursday since its my birthday but will definitely not complain either way.


----------



## lilblossom

can everyone following this thread please check the first page and let me know if I have you listed properly for where you are in your cycle? Also if I haven't included your name yet...please let me know that too as I have missed a couple pages somehow and now feel a little overwhelmed trying to sort it out. there are so many of us now and I don't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## lch28

hi lil you have me down right. waiting for o :growlmad:

jessica any news on the opk? taking mine in a hour
so i have been paying 18.95 for 7 opks
went to dollar store. each test was 1 dollar! (go figure)
got 7 for 7 bucks! now fiancee will be proud (when we go grocery shopping - he buys things on sale just because it is on sale, drives me mad)
except it is not a POAS. it comes with a little dropper and you drop the pee on this thing. are those as accurate?


tabs i hope you O soon! we are all going nuts with these opks

sweetz i hope you are right and you did o. did you bd around that time?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Lil still waiting to O for me please.

Yay for second line tabs, it'll be + soon. 

Jessica how was your opk? Ich what about yours?

Just taken mine and got a line but it's still neg, got plenty of ewcm though so it can't be far away, I don't want to tempt fate but it looks like I might finally be having a normal cycle


----------



## lch28

yay ms duck that is great..
i am taking mine in 45 minutes. still have to hold some pee .... i don't know whats up with my ewcm. sometimes it is there and sometimes it is sticky!


----------



## lch28

i have this one really high temp on my chart. i hardly slept that night and was seriously stressed and crying the night before. i think i slept for not even 3 hours. should i discard?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you come on O


----------



## lch28

i just don't know where the ewcm went!


----------



## lilblossom

It totally recommend for those of you who are having weird charting issues take a look at mine that is still there in my signature to consider changing how you take your temp...I thought it was weird when it was suggested to me but you will see at the beginning of my cycle my temps are all over the place but sometimes I sleep with my mouth open and that changes it. It was suggested I take my temp vaginally and you can see exactly on my chart when i stopped doing it orally. I am not temping at all anymore because I wasn't sleeping well trying to make sure I would temp at correct time and worrying whether it would spike or drip or what ever but it may help...if you aren't sleeping well the night before I wouldn't even record that temp. this is all just my opinion based on my own experience and not at all educated. I do know since i stopped temping and am only doing my opk in the morning I am feeling less stressed and think I am finally going to see the end of this totally epically screwed up cycle this weekend.


----------



## lch28

that is great lil i hope you get out of limbo. i temp vaginally as well since i always sleep with my mouth open. maybe i will take off my high temp. uuugh that will bug me !


----------



## floridagirl2

I am now on CD 43 but I am not stressing so much today. I woke up feeling different and I feel at ease so IDK what to think.


----------



## lch28

hey floridagirl. glad you are feeling well. did you ov yet?


----------



## lch28

took my opk. SO CLOSE! but not positive yet


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> took my opk. SO CLOSE! but not positive yet

sounds like your oh is gonna need to saddle up. hahah


----------



## lch28

HAHA yes we must get to business.. im happy because i have never gotten that close to a + . hopefully it continues to get darker instead of disappearing like it does half the time. i am using the cassette tests. i think that is what it is called. they have this little dropper to drop the pee in a little well. quite fun actually .. i enjoyed myself =] 

so i am going to jump on fiancee tonight. maybe tomorrow morning too. i don't want to get too excited because last time my lines started to fade. but now it is here again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy baby dancing Ich xx


----------



## lch28

:happydance: thank you! it is the darkest line i have ever gotten! should be + tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## mrslebrew

I had a blighted Ovum 5/11/12, I took Cytotec to start my cycle. So I guess I'm at the waiting to O stage?! I just want to get this show back on the road.


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> hi lil you have me down right. waiting for o :growlmad:
> 
> jessica any news on the opk? taking mine in a hour
> so i have been paying 18.95 for 7 opks
> went to dollar store. each test was 1 dollar! (go figure)
> got 7 for 7 bucks! now fiancee will be proud (when we go grocery shopping - he buys things on sale just because it is on sale, drives me mad)
> except it is not a POAS. it comes with a little dropper and you drop the pee on this thing. are those as accurate?
> 
> 
> tabs i hope you O soon! we are all going nuts with these opks
> 
> sweetz i hope you are right and you did o. did you bd around that time?

Like a rabbit lol


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> can everyone following this thread please check the first page and let me know if I have you listed properly for where you are in your cycle? Also if I haven't included your name yet...please let me know that too as I have missed a couple pages somehow and now feel a little overwhelmed trying to sort it out. there are so many of us now and I don't want to leave anyone out.

Tww here (I think lol)


----------



## 7981

CD 50.... Limbo loves me.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the thread mrslebrew sorry you are in limbo at the moment.

I hope you caught that eggy sweetz I'll hopefully be joining you in the tww very soon


----------



## MrsDuck

7981 said:


> CD 50.... Limbo loves me.

Booooo :flower:


----------



## lilblossom

mrslebrew said:


> I had a blighted Ovum 5/11/12, I took Cytotec to start my cycle. So I guess I'm at the waiting to O stage?! I just want to get this show back on the road.

Welcome to our thread. My loss was also a blighted ovum so can relate to you totally...am currently in limbo myself but think that is finally going to end...if it isn't gone by this time next week I am going to call for an appointment and see what they will do to kick start my cycles


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> CD 50.... Limbo loves me.

Are you doing opks? I really think that my body kept finding empty follicles so kept going til it finally found one with an egg? I am guessing but maybe you are having same issue? are could just be it got stuck in the shoot and will need boosts to pop out of there...i was googling way to much during this limbo...have cut down to only about 1 search a day now hahaha


----------



## lch28

yay sweetz! Hope you caught your egg.

I think i will get a +opk in the next few days..


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> CD 50.... Limbo loves me.
> 
> Are you doing opks? I really think that my body kept finding empty follicles so kept going til it finally found one with an egg? I am guessing but maybe you are having same issue? are could just be it got stuck in the shoot and will need boosts to pop out of there...i was googling way to much during this limbo...have cut down to only about 1 search a day now hahahaClick to expand...

Hahaha. Using OPKs daily. Haven't got one without a line yet, some close to positive quite a few times. Negative with digi the few times I checked. Not sure what is going on. Back and forth between creamy, sticky, and almost EWCM. Pretty much given up on temping, as I have been sleeping with my mouth open so much. Plan to temp vaginally next cycle if it ever comes!
Oh and I also gave up on google! Too many stories of ridiculously late BFPs giving me false hope!


----------



## 7981

Jenny, how are you?

Kelly, I'm thinking of you.

Tabs, hoping that was a cyst and you will be in the tww very soon.

Welcome new ladies! Sorry for your losses, but you are in the right place...


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - We are totally on the same page! Mine is super close too....not quite there yet but the darkest of all I have done yet. It most definitely should be positive tomorrow when I test, at least I am hoping. I will try my damnest to get PH in the bed again to dtd tonight too! I know he is super tired and hasn't had a day off in forever but it's only a few more days!


----------



## lch28

yay i hope we get it tomorrow! we must get to bding. i know fiancee is going to be tired tonight too. hes been up since 6. except tbh he is never too tired for bding. fx for our positives tomorrow!


----------



## MrsDuck

Does anyone watch the vampire diaries? The series can't end like that, it's worse than the tww


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> CD 50.... Limbo loves me.
> 
> Are you doing opks? I really think that my body kept finding empty follicles so kept going til it finally found one with an egg? I am guessing but maybe you are having same issue? are could just be it got stuck in the shoot and will need boosts to pop out of there...i was googling way to much during this limbo...have cut down to only about 1 search a day now hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. Using OPKs daily. Haven't got one without a line yet, some close to positive quite a few times. Negative with digi the few times I checked. Not sure what is going on. Back and forth between creamy, sticky, and almost EWCM. Pretty much given up on temping, as I have been sleeping with my mouth open so much. Plan to temp vaginally next cycle if it ever comes!
> Oh and I also gave up on google! Too many stories of ridiculously late BFPs giving me false hope!Click to expand...

LOL I just found more confusion in the searches...I did one search that told me I could be pregnant or have a swollen prostate hahaha


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Does anyone watch the vampire diaries? The series can't end like that, it's worse than the tww

No but i watch True Blood which starts back up in a couple weeks.


----------



## lch28

oh no!! i was going to bd tonight and fiancee is already sleeping! at 6:51!!


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - MY poor OH... I am gunna try hard to get him in the mood but he's so tired I am not sure it's going to work tonight. :(I don't even care if he only lasts 30 seconds as long as a few swimmers get in. I am just now starting to feel a twinge or two in my Ovaries so I am thinking that I am gearing up to O tomorrow or so at least thats what I am hoping!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yup def. O'd yesterday. CP is back to firm and closed. FX'd that we caught the eggy & we get our sticky bean!

Ish - oh no! I know how frustrating that can be! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

lil you could have a luteal cyst, it prolongs the luteal phase cause the corpus lutem turns into a cyst but continues to produce progesterone thus stopping AF from coming.


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi ladies, Im still lurking around having a hard time keeping up with all the posts. 

i think I am about to give up for this cycle, I am cd 22 and still reading highs on my fertility monitor (have been having highs since cd 14) nad my opks are getting darker (almost positive but not there yet. and dont seem to be getting any darker I dont think,) I have been crampy the last few days like af is coming or something not sure what to think about that. But Gonna give my cbfm a couple more days then Im not giving it anymore sticks. I feel like I am wasting them and not getting anywhere. I hate this lol.

Thought for sure I would of had a peak this morning, but the lh line was hardy there at all so I think my monitor is just screwing with me. Will bd for the next couple days then 
I will take a little break unless my cbfm or opks surprise me lol. 

GL girls, hopefully we start seeing some BFPS soon!!


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> lil you could have a luteal cyst, it prolongs the luteal phase cause the corpus lutem turns into a cyst but continues to produce progesterone thus stopping AF from coming.

Thanks, I definitely have something unusual but really feel like I am coming to the end of this crazyness. Time will tell.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't start peeing on opks for another week almost. Got another slew of shifts coming up at work though to keep me busy.


----------



## Kelly9

Make that 4 more days, I'm cd8, didn't realize I was quiet that far. Still my temps are higher then they should be though, really hoping they drop soon, i don't want another weird cycle.


----------



## Excalibur

Just popping in to send all you lovely ladies some lucky, sticky, baby :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

CP high, firm & closed....creamy CM, temp rise....def in tww ladies! FX'd!! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

yay sweetz i hope this is your month!

Jessica28 - did you bd? i am so selfish, i woke fiancee up. he didn't seem to mind though.
so i was having a bunch of twinges last night too! i am already on cd19... will be testing around noon. i hope it is a positive. i havent ovulated since my labor and i am getting really discouraged. i was hoping that since i had a real period last time i will ovulate this time. fingers crossed.. let me know how your night went and your opk results

jennajul2001 i here ya. i am on cd19 - opks still! ugh


----------



## MrsDuck

Cd13 for me and neg opk's I have even more ewcm today though really stretchy O can't be far away surely??


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> yay sweetz i hope this is your month!
> 
> Jessica28 - did you bd? i am so selfish, i woke fiancee up. he didn't seem to mind though.
> so i was having a bunch of twinges last night too! i am already on cd19... will be testing around noon. i hope it is a positive. i havent ovulated since my labor and i am getting really discouraged. i was hoping that since i had a real period last time i will ovulate this time. fingers crossed.. let me know how your night went and your opk results
> 
> jennajul2001 i here ya. i am on cd19 - opks still! ugh

Me too! :happydance:

FX'd that you hit your O & BD'n Ish! I hope it is our month! :thumbup:


----------



## tabs46001

i had a dream last night that felt so real i woke up in a bad mood wanting to smack my husband lol 

i really am hoping that i o like normal every single month for the past 5 months no matter when i started or stoppped bleeding i always have o'ed on cd17 so im hoping this month i do on cd17 and dont have to wait for the possible other cd17 from my second bleed. crossin my fingers


----------



## tabs46001

oh and cd15 today cross your fingers i o : )


----------



## MrsDuck

I get those tabs but I can't usually remember my dream but wake up really ratty with dh or maybe that is just me I'm not a morning person

Sounds like your bleed was just a cyst not af

Come on O stop making us all wait.......


----------



## tabs46001

im thinking so cause my temp is still up it was 97.41 this morning and my temps during af are always below 97 never usually go to the high 96's


----------



## lilblossom

So I had a couple vivid strange dreams last night...one involving a bat that landed on my fingers and kind of curled in around them and I could actually feel it....Yuck!!!!!...Had another where I was trying to buy a pregnancy test and someone saw it and was asking if I was pregnant and my daughter was right there and kept following me around and asking...Then the last one I dreamed my period started....but those dreams were not in that order. The bat was last....think the period was first. Opk's are staying negative...by now I was starting to get darker opks by now...seems like a round of them with 10 very light negatives in between


----------



## Sweetz33

Must be weird dream night bc I had a doozie. Woke up swinging and crying...or so my DH says. It was a fight between my mother and I. We don't get along let alone speak to each other and in the dream we got into a full fledged brawl. I woke up as she was elbowing me in my abdomen area saying you are not a good mother, you will never be a good mother....sad thing is...that is something she would really say.


----------



## MrsDuck

When I fell pg my glands came up and have been up ever since, I have been back to the dr a couple of times as I have a big lump at the front just off centre like an Adams apple and he referred me to the hospital anyway to cut a long storey short the hospital has just taken samples of it and sent them off to be analysed as they think it could cancerous!! WTF I hadn't even considered that. I get the results back 8th June.

Yet more waiting...........


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> When I fell pg my glands came up and have been up ever since, I have been back to the dr a couple of times as I have a big lump at the front just off centre like an Adams apple and he referred me to the hospital anyway to cut a long storey short the hospital has just taken samples of it and sent them off to be analysed as they think it could cancerous!! WTF I hadn't even considered that. I get the results back 8th June.
> 
> Yet more waiting...........

Wow way to make you stress out...lets just pray its not. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Lil it's just the C word freaks you out doesn't it


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> When I fell pg my glands came up and have been up ever since, I have been back to the dr a couple of times as I have a big lump at the front just off centre like an Adams apple and he referred me to the hospital anyway to cut a long storey short the hospital has just taken samples of it and sent them off to be analysed as they think it could cancerous!! WTF I hadn't even considered that. I get the results back 8th June.
> 
> Yet more waiting...........

Holy crap! FX'd it is nothing serious!


----------



## Jessica28

Sooo - Didn't get to dtd last night...OH was way too tired. I was pissed at first but didn't say anything. I really hope he is in the mood tonight because my OPK is positive today....if not it is really, really close.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for positive opk Jessica, I hope OH isn't too tired tonight to bd. I am going to have to seduce my dh tonight as my line from10 mins ago is getting darker......almost there


----------



## lch28

jessica i hope you get to bd.
lil duck i hope everything is okay..
my opk is still negative! on cd19=[
they go positive after 10 minutes but it says not to read them after that...


----------



## MrsDuck

You must be so close to a positive Ich if it goes + after 10 mins.....do a few more days bd'ing just to cover your bases :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

yes i have been bding every night.. i have had ewcm for like a week. i don't know why i wont just release the egg..


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too and every day is getting a bit much now,even dh has had enough I just want to O. I've had lots of ewcm too. I O'ed cd 10 last cycles and on cd14 now so it looks like back to normal cycle yay for that at least


----------



## tabs46001

Mid day opk had no second line will test one more time this evening but i dont think im gonna o and i am still bleeding so no bd'ing im so mad the only good thing is that dh will have another month of the vitamins to make his swimmer better and more of them i was so looking forward to this month getting to use the cream though : (


----------



## MrsDuck

You might have just missed the surge with your cyst bleeding and all that, have you done opks every day?


----------



## lch28

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5212440495_71051fb328.jpg

okay so i am pissed. i just decided to read the box of my opks... 
and according to these any two lines mean i am ovulating. they don't have to be the same color. what the hell?!?!?!?! so this means i already got a + yesterday i am guessing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay Ich I hope you catch that eggy


----------



## Soberbird

Hi Ladies can I join PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE:blush:
This is my first month TTC here is a list of my dreaded symptom spotting over the past few days I am driving myself crazy.
I am so worried that I am already out for this month :nope:
Hi ladies!
I am new to this site so I thought it might be good to share my story mostly because if I don't get this off my chest I think I might explode.

I am 35 1/2 years old I feel that I need to try and start a family before it's to late.
5/3/2012 first day of menstrual period
5/13/2012 Positive opk 
5/16/12 I believe I ovulated due to pains and the fact that my LH dropped down to negative on 5/17/12
5/18/12 1 DPO breast so sore it hurts to walk fast lol
5/19/12 2 DPO breast sore feeling bloated
5/20/12 3 DPO breast sore/bloated/depressed
5/21/12 4 DPO breast sore/bloated/craving salt
5/22/12 5 DPO breast sore/back pain/pimple on cheek
5/23/12 6 DPO seems like my breast are not as sore today omg..
I am so confused I just don't know where to start I am loosing my mind.
I have had no CM since ovulation and I am so scared that I will never have a family.
My B/F and I BD every night from 2 post ovulation and have BD every night since so I am sure we had good timing.
Do any of you beautiful women have any encouragement or hope that you can pass my way?


----------



## lch28

i just don't get it i have never heard of an opk being positive with 2 lines unless they are the same color!

soberbird welcome! i hope you get a bfp. when are you testing?


----------



## Soberbird

I am to scared to test..
I will wait until 6/1/2012 according to FF my AF should come on 5/31/2012


----------



## lch28

that is a good idea. i did get a + 5 days before AF but everyone is different. unfortunately i lost that pregnancy at 23 weeks but we are trying again now


----------



## lch28

okay i am calling this 1 800 number for the opks i got. because on google it says that 2 lines is positive with them and some other places say it is only positive if they are the same color. this box is misleading!


----------



## Soberbird

I feel crazy today all I am doing is sitting at work paying attention to every time my body does anything. I feel sad for anyone who has done this month after month.


----------



## lch28

yes it is very stressful. called symptom spotting lol!


----------



## Soberbird

I am so sorry for your loss I have not expierenced that type of loss yet but I can relate to the pain it would cause..
I will send good vibes your way for sure


----------



## lch28

thank you, it was really just terrible. one day i was pregnant, 8 hours later i was not


----------



## have4want1mr

hello everyone im new to this site, iv read alot of them and decided to buck up and write my own post. we have been trying for over a year after a tbal reversal and lost or first one just this last feb and iv had one cycle since then. this will be baby 1 for dh. so anyway here goes any help will be appreciated. had lmp 4-1-12 and nothing since then. my cycle is very irregular but sually tops out at 42 days. i stopped charting in jan due to it being to stressful on ttc. last day we bd'd was 5-3-12. 6 days later had slightly sore bbs more tingly than anything. and now for the last 10 days or so my bbs have hurt on and off my cm has been very watery (keep thinking af showed) and now for 4 days my boobs have hurt soo bad very tingly to the point i had to ice them! low centralized cramping almost right at my pelvic bone and twinges under the bone. i have very lil appetite. mostly ill be hungry and everything sounds good but after about 3 bites i cant eat anymore the only thing i have luck with is reg. crackers. cervix is still very high and cm is heavy and milky with ewcm on and off for 2 weeks. also crazy vivid scary dreams, i cant list dpo symptoms since im not charting. last hpt was neg 3 days ago on a dollar store test that is for after a missed period. not real sure what to think and very nervous.


----------



## have4want1mr

oh and very moody and emotional dh wont hardly call (hes away for a cpl more weeks) he says im too grumpy like crazy witchy and i have cried at almost everythig i watch on tv


----------



## Sweetz33

Symptom spotting sucks. I have found a new love though....Cup-o-Soup! hahaha!!! I had momentarily sore boobs today. No biggy. Temp still up. CM & CP same. DH realized that I was super tired so he took care of all the errands today for me. I'm a bit emotional. I just am worn out...going to get a good night's rest today and see what the temps do tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

hey ladies called opk company they said they do have to be the same color but tonights test was positiev if not very close


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome for Soberbird and have4want1mr...sorry for your losses. I am putting both of you down on first page as in tww...let me know if i need to put it differently. Good luck


----------



## Jessica28

Same here ICh so we are going to be very, very close this cycle!


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> hey ladies called opk company they said they do have to be the same color but tonights test was positiev if not very close

Good luck Ich...go catch that egg.


----------



## tabs46001

no second line on the opk for the evening i think im gonna be waiting as if today is cd5 instead of cd15 : ( but like dh said it gives more time for him to be taking his vitamins


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey lil...I am in the TWW again and on the 1st page I am still waiting to O. FX'd this time.


----------



## lch28

thank ladies tabs i hope you start to see darker lines. jessica if we get bfps this month our due dates will be one day apart!fx for future bump buddies


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> thank ladies tabs i hope you start to see darker lines. jessica if we get bfps this month our due dates will be one day apart!fx for future bump buddies

I hope we all become bump buddies!!!! 

btw how did you get your chart in your signature?


----------



## lch28

so do i sweetz cant wait till you test!top left corner it says share somewhere i dont remember which code yu use i thin it starts with a b lol sorry bad speliing haha on my kindle


----------



## Kelly9

to much to catch up on, you ladies are chatty!

I hope it's not cancerous but rather something benign and harmless, I have a few lymph nodes around my neck ear area that have been large for years now but I'm still here though they did freak me out when I first noticed them. 

I hope those waiting to O do and those waiting for the witch don't! (unless your lil or jen in which case whatever resolves limbo the fastest happens)


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> so do i sweetz cant wait till you test!top left corner it says share somewhere i dont remember which code yu use i thin it starts with a b lol sorry bad speliing haha on my kindle

GOT IT!! :) TY!!! 

I am not testing until I am late. I started doing my video design again to keep myself occupied. I have father's day and our anniversary coming up so I need to prepare for that, yet another thing to keep me preoccupied. Also trying to start up my home business again...basically just keeping my mind busy so I don't obsess.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> to much to catch up on, you ladies are chatty!
> 
> I hope it's not cancerous but rather something benign and harmless, I have a few lymph nodes around my neck ear area that have been large for years now but I'm still here though they did freak me out when I first noticed them.
> 
> I hope those waiting to O do and those waiting for the witch don't! (unless your lil or jen in which case whatever resolves limbo the fastest happens)

Thanks for that Kelly...made me snicker a bit. I really do truly feel different stuff from the prior 60+ days since this cycle began so feel really good about a resolution.


----------



## 7981

I don't feel ant different... Just waiting.

Thanks Kelly- how are you?

MrsDuck I had a cyst in my neck that I had to have removed that they thought was cancerous, thankfully they were wrong and I am fine! You will more than likely be ok too.

Tabs your DH is right, keep those vitamins coming!

Good luck to those in the tww, including lil- I think you are out of limbo :)

I miss Jenny.


----------



## nesSAH

I really HATE to post this:
*I'm out for May*. CD27- woke up to AF.
Will be much better after I stop crying :sigh:
With all that trying, I am so confused and gutted

Officially hoping for a June bfp *prays*


----------



## Sweetz33

nesSAH said:


> I really HATE to post this:
> *I'm out for May*. CD27- woke up to AF.
> Will be much better after I stop crying :sigh:
> With all that trying, I am so confused and gutted
> 
> Officially hoping for a June bfp *prays*

Ss nessah :hugs:

As for me had a very pretty temp spike today. :happydance: went from 96.7 to 97.1! Had pretty intense cramping last night and still a little this am...no clue wtf that is. Looks like my June :bfp: is a possibility! Yay!


----------



## Jessica28

Think My OPKs are back to negative again... last night the line was really light. Testing once more. I think it is safe to say I have Oed or will O...but I am always worried. My chart is shit too.


----------



## lch28

aww jessica did you get a clear positive? i got my positive last night. took one at 730 it was very close took one at 1130 it was positive! Yay. so i BD'd last night and must get down to business for next few days. i hope you O'd too!! 

anyways since i have no experience with this.. how long after the +opk do you actually ovulate? and once you ovulate is the egg there for 24 hours? and do you keep testing after the + opk?


----------



## lch28

ms duck i hope all is well hun


----------



## Jessica28

I think I got a positive. When I tested last night it wasn't dark at all but was dark for 2 days.... I am guessing I Oed but my temps are still low.. Going to post a pic later!


----------



## Soberbird

Good Morning!!
My craziness for the day
Four days ago I started taking BBT's (I am sure that I should not read to much into my temps because I have no previous temps to judge by but I am still letting it consume my every waking moment.
BBT day 1 97.07
BBT day 2 97.88
BBT day 3 98.07
BBT day 4 97.59 (today)
I started taking my temps at 3 days past ov 
I have no idea why I am even temping considering it is just driving my crazy, but I figure next month I might start noticing a pattern. 

:brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## lch28

yes post a pic. i try too but my camera sucks and you can't even see one of the lines lol!


----------



## tabs46001

If i dont get a positive opk by saturday im gonna switch my charts over to a new cycle based on when i started bleeding the second time that will put me at cd 6 today


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies oh my it has been busy whilst I've been offline.

Welcome to the newbies sorry you find yourself here, I hope you get your bfp's soon

Sorry the witch got you nessah, I hope you catch your eggy next cycle.

I see we are all still playing spot the line on our opks, I'm not sure if I O'ed either I had quite a dark line this time yesterday but then I have been so busy that I didn't manage to test again until just now and it's back to no line, I hope I just missed my surge and it happened some time in the past 24hrs it's our anniversary this weekend which is a good excuse for plenty more bd'ing just in case :winkwink: 

Thanks to you all for your kind words on my tests, I had to go back to the hospital for more blood tests today so they took extra blood samples to test for 'pre bump' issues, when I mentioned I was ttc which I thought was good.

Tabs I don't think you are back to cd6 are you??


----------



## Kelly9

I've got my dates for my ICSI cycle, I'm starting this cycle, so hopefully just one more period for me for a good long time.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> I've got my dates for my ICSI cycle, I'm starting this cycle, so hopefully just one more period for me for a good long time.

Fxed for you:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelly9 said:


> I've got my dates for my ICSI cycle, I'm starting this cycle, so hopefully just one more period for me for a good long time.

Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## lch28

fingers crossed kelly! i really hope you get a bfp hun 

tabs i hope that you get a +opk instead of going to a brand new cycle..

mrs duck fx that all is well.

opk is positive again today. still a little confused about the whole thing. can anyone explain? will i ovulate 12-48 hours after i got the first +opk ? once my opk turns negative does that mean i have already ovulated or am ovulating the day it is negative


----------



## lilblossom

suppose to be 12 - 36 hours after positive opk but you should consider yourself fertile for like 4 days after...so keep bding


----------



## lch28

okay i have been bding lots so i hope this works. i am using soft cups but still have this little thought in my head that i am creating a barrier to the cervix. my dr said that all the healthy swimmers are already up there and i am just keeping them from leaking out. 0_o then she told me to relax. lol


----------



## jennajul2001

I think I O'd yesterday or today. My opks were getting pretty dark on the 22nd and 23rd and now they are getting alot lighter. I must have missed my surge which is entirely possible considering if I don't test til later in the saying drink too mug for it to be accurate lol. So you can change me to the 2ww. Going to bd for the next couple days just to make sure!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok um weirdness! I can't remember if this has happened before or not. (it has been a long day lol) 

I went to use the bathroom and after I washed hands I checked cervix. It has dropped low again (it was high this am - hard to reach) and my finger was covered with creamy cm. Not just a little...covered!(I know TMI) 

What in the world?!?! Has this happened before to any of you? I can't remember ever having this much after checking CP, but just started doing checks these past 3 months.

Again sorry for the TMI it just caught me off guard...and google is NOT my friend haha


----------



## Kelly9

I won't know till july though so it would be a july bfp if it works.


----------



## tabs46001

i am thinking i am my temps havent went down to af temps but still spotting so i dont know i am either cd6 or cd16 but seeing how im not getting a second line on my opk's im thinking cd6 i will keep testing but looks like i probably wont o until june


----------



## Sweetz33

OK totally random but I just screamed and ran like a small child out of my garage lol There was a spider in there as big as my chiweenie's head!!  That bugger was fast too!! I probably scared them more then they did me haha My garage door is now sealed shut and not opening until my DH gets home. Yes, I called him and he said "Why didn't you just sqwish it" Umm...THE THING WAS HUGE! (and I'm TERRIFIED of spiders) 

I loved moving out of the city into the country(ish) area for the safety and quiet....but the shrill scream I did and the creepy crawlies....I think after this lease is up we are moving back to the big city haha

Feel free to laugh...I'm laughing now (and inspecting all the walls, ceilings & floors for the spider locked in the garage haha)


----------



## lch28

Kelly i hope it works! good luck!

tabs i hope you figure out where you are soon ..

lol sweetz i hate spiders and i cry if i see one. i think it is cause when i was little a daddy long legs was crawling on my head!! 

so my temp went up today. can you ladies take a look? do you think i O'd yesterday? i got a +opk yesterday at noon and a negative at 9 pm.


----------



## tabs46001

stopped bleeding finally no spotting or anything last night so we dtd but i have a question anyone think it would probably be dangerous to try and conceive when i have been bleeding this much doesnt that pretty much mean i dont have a lining for a good implantation ?? me and my husband were discussing it last night should we even try if i still get a positive opk or should i wait it out until i should o from the second af from hell lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich I hope all this bd'ing has worked and you get your bfp

Jenna yay for O keep bd'ing 

Kelly I hope it works for you

Sweetz you make me laugh I hope your dh can find it or else you won't go back in your garage

Tabs sorry you are now in limbo, I suppose it depends on how much blood you lost and was it clotty or just watery blood? If it was me I would continue to bd and try to get pg, but that's just me I don't know if that's the right thing to do?


----------



## tabs46001

i never had any clots and most of the time it was pink but every now and then it would get heavier and be red so i dont know and my temps never went down but something tells me 7 days of bleeding is more than just a cycst rupture


----------



## tabs46001

Ok light second line on opk at 10am very glad to see a second line its about freaking time lol now i just dont know if its o'ing from the first af from hell or the second af from hell hhmm lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Ok light second line on opk at 10am very glad to see a second line its about freaking time lol now i just dont know if its o'ing from the first af from hell or the second af from hell hhmm lol

Tabs relax...You said yourself that most of your bleeding was spotting and a normal af with flow only sheds some of your lining.. not all. If you didn't get a lot of brown blood then you should still have lining. 

As for me, yesterday was my birthday and was nice...made me kind of weepy though cause its a reminder of my ttc window getting a little smaller.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok um weirdness! I can't remember if this has happened before or not. (it has been a long day lol)
> 
> I went to use the bathroom and after I washed hands I checked cervix. It has dropped low again (it was high this am - hard to reach) and my finger was covered with creamy cm. Not just a little...covered!(I know TMI)
> 
> What in the world?!?! Has this happened before to any of you? I can't remember ever having this much after checking CP, but just started doing checks these past 3 months.
> 
> Again sorry for the TMI it just caught me off guard...and google is NOT my friend haha

I have had days with an abundance of white creamy cm both prior to O and after...and my cp is usually very high in morning and low in evening...it fluctuates all day long. they say you should check it same time everyday but not while aroused or after sex.


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday for yesterday Lil

Tabs at least you have a line which I'm sure will get darker so get bd'ing again, I know you won't know how long your cycle has been this month but hopefully you will get your bfp in a couple of weeks then it is a good excuse for an early u/s to date you

Sweetz I can't help sorry I don't check cp but I hope it is a good sign


----------



## lilblossom

Well I took a frer and got a bfn...also have been cramping for a little while but have white thick cm. would think if af is starting today I would see some color in the cm...guess we shall see. If af isn't here on sunday i will test again but really think I am going to finally get af this weekend


----------



## lch28

tabs i am glad the bleeding has stopped. either way id try for a bfp. 
lil blossom happy birthday
i hope you get your bfp soon.

i think i am 1dpo today


----------



## Sweetz33

My dang internet is down so doing this by phone. no internet until tuesday what is a girl to do! Lol!

cm still quite abundant. But still having temperature spikes so I guess that is a good sign :)

Happy birthday lil!

and to everyone else... yes the giant spiders is now a spider hell lol my dh found it, bug sprayed it, and squished it with a flip flop...my hero! Lol!


----------



## lilblossom

Been cramping all afternoon and evening so hope to see the witch over night...cp is still higher than it should be but imagine it will drop tonight. cracking a bottle of wine to celebrate...yippee


----------



## Kelly9

sweets I had to laugh at that spider story! But only cause I shriek for the small ones! I am so afraid of spiders, that I start to get nauseous when I see them and gag. Haven't thrown up yet but I wouldn't be surprised. 

Lil I hope your wine is yummy and she comes finally. 

tabs sorry about limbo but I'd say cd6 after that long of bleeding. I'd say go for ttc though people get pregnant during their period from o'ing early so it's not impossible. 

I don't get to pee on opks now that I've started my bcp's for my ICSI cycle so that sucks and the pill is making me feel super yucky which sucks but I'm happy for each day that passes cause I'm that much closer. Testing day is still like 7 weeks away though.


----------



## tabs46001

ya the second line is so light i am thinking cd7 today. it would make since with my fertile period for the second bleed starting wednesday the opk's just now starting to get a second line would fit but i am really just glad to not be bleeding anymore lol we had a really nice bd'ing night last night it felt like it used to when he would come home from a deployment cause its been so long since we had due to the back to back super long af's lmao


----------



## tabs46001

i have been feeling kinda crampy yesterday and today hoping its ovulation cramping instead of another af lol but on the good news this is the 3rd day of no bleeding : )


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies. Kelly so happy for you that you are on the way to a new round. You have had it so hard for so long I know you are ready to get down to business. Hope the bc doesn't make you feel bad for long. 

I found the spider story funny too as I have a daughter who is terrified of spiders. I was sitting on my computer a few years ago talking to someone on Vetrilo and she was standing beside me being nosey haha. anyway, she noticed this spider and screamed like you would hear in one of those horror movies and leaped..( I mean vaulted) on to this folding table I had set up in the basement for folding laundry....the people I was talking too on vent of course were concerned til the heard me and my oh laughing and once we recovered we told them the story and they got a good laugh.

Tabs..yay for a nice night with your OH and glad to hear you are 3 days bleed free.

Limbo still continues but here is my update. Cramped all afternoon and most of the evening...was drinking wine and the cramping either eased or I didn't notice as much...Woke up this morning to more cramping but very dull but no bleed. Hubby of course wanted a little something something this morning and afterwards he commented on the large amount of white creamy cm. Most I have had in years I would say. So the weirdness continues. Tune in tomorrow for either my af annoucement or results of my hpt.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are back at cd8 tabs glad to hear the bleeding has stopped though and O is on its way

Lil I can't wait or tomorrows installment, I'm hoping for a bfp and not af though

Afm I am a little bit burned having been in the sun all day but it has been productive I have teak oiled the garden furniture, well some of it and have done some gardening. The cm is now much less and a bit creamy so just on with the tww

Lil can you please change me to tww, thanks.


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelly I hope you don't feel too yucky and that the 7 weeks passes quickly for you xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Glad my spider phobia gave everyone a chuckle. 

As for me...nice temp spike this am. 96.2 to 97.6. Looking good but still not getting excited until I see that bfp. 

I won't be on as much simply because internet is out of service until tuesday and updating on my phone is not easy. GL to all in the tww, happy birthday lil, and baby dust for all


----------



## dancareoi

Sweetz33 said:


> Lol! Glad my spider phobia gave everyone a chuckle.
> 
> As for me...nice temp spike this am. 96.2 to 97.6. Looking good but still not getting excited until I see that bfp.
> 
> I won't be on as much simply because internet is out of service until tuesday and updating on my phone is not easy. GL to all in the tww, happy birthday lil, and baby dust for all

My sister is like that with spiders too. She has heard an old wives tale that putting conkers on the floor over the door way stops spiders coming in the house - I went round one time to find conkers everywhere!:haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

My sil and mil put conkers in the corners of each room to keep out spiders, not sure it works but they swear by it


----------



## dancareoi

MrsDuck said:


> My sil and mil put conkers in the corners of each room to keep out spiders, not sure it works but they swear by it

Well if that doesn`t work she keeps a Next catalogue to hand to throw on top of it!


----------



## MrsDuck

dancareoi said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> My sil and mil put conkers in the corners of each room to keep out spiders, not sure it works but they swear by it
> 
> Well if that doesn`t work she keeps a Next catalogue to hand to throw on top of it!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## lch28

hi ladies
i am finally in the two week wait
i am watching my nephews for the weekend so only got to bd up until last night.
i hope that this doesn't affect my chances this month


----------



## samiam_

Hi all! 

First off I am sorry for the losses. Mine almost destroyed me. However it has been exactly 2 weeks now since I've passed and have been actively TTC since 1st day the bleeding stopped. Pregnancy tests are a clear negative, have had some cramping and egg white discharge the last week so keeping my fingers crossed and taking my prenatals hoping my af never comes. 

So glad this forum is here. It has answered a lot of confusing questions and thoughts I've had. Wishing everyone the best :)


----------



## lilblossom

samiam_ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First off I am sorry for the losses. Mine almost destroyed me. However it has been exactly 2 weeks now since I've passed and have been actively TTC since 1st day the bleeding stopped. Pregnancy tests are a clear negative, have had some cramping and egg white discharge the last week so keeping my fingers crossed and taking my prenatals hoping my af never comes.
> 
> So glad this forum is here. It has answered a lot of confusing questions and thoughts I've had. Wishing everyone the best :)

Welcome to our supportive thread and terrible sorry for you loss. Could you tell me what to put you down as on the first page? Two week wait or waiting to O?


----------



## lch28

samiam_ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First off I am sorry for the losses. Mine almost destroyed me. However it has been exactly 2 weeks now since I've passed and have been actively TTC since 1st day the bleeding stopped. Pregnancy tests are a clear negative, have had some cramping and egg white discharge the last week so keeping my fingers crossed and taking my prenatals hoping my af never comes.
> 
> So glad this forum is here. It has answered a lot of confusing questions and thoughts I've had. Wishing everyone the best :)

i am so sorry for your loss hun. fx for a bfp


----------



## Jessica28

I just looked at a bunch of opks in the gallery and I really don't think I Oed. My positive looks nothing like the positives in there and when I took a picture to upload it's even lighter on the pic. My opks are gone back to stark white and my temp hasn't even spiked so I am assuming I haven't Oed after all. My body is so F'ed up.


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 said:


> I just looked at a bunch of opks in the gallery and I really don't think I Oed. My positive looks nothing like the positives in there and when I took a picture to upload it's even lighter on the pic. My opks are gone back to stark white and my temp hasn't even spiked so I am assuming I haven't Oed after all. My body is so F'ed up.

:hugs: so sorry jessica. i hope everything gets back to normal soon. perhaps you are having a long cycle and will O soon? did you O last cycle hun?


----------



## Jessica28

Yes, I definitely Oed every cycle since my m/c except for now. Weight gain and f'n stress has got me so stressed out I dont know if I will ever O again.


----------



## lch28

awww of course you will O again. have you still been taking opks? do you have any ewcm?


----------



## samiam_

lilblossom said:


> Welcome to our supportive thread and terrible sorry for you loss. Could you tell me what to put you down as on the first page? Two week wait or waiting to O?

Thank you! And since I believe I have already O'ed or currently am put me down as two week wait. 

Thank you Ich28 :)


----------



## samiam_

lch28 said:


> hi ladies
> i am finally in the two week wait
> i am watching my nephews for the weekend so only got to bd up until last night.
> i hope that this doesn't affect my chances this month

Keeping my fingers crossed and you in my prayers for bfp! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

no second line on opk today so hopefully by the next week o date it will be back. i think im coming down with a bug though courtesy of my son so i dont know how reliable my temps will be once it hits..i must say i like the limbo when you have a chance of actually being prego better than the limbo wondering whether you are going to o at all


----------



## Jessica28

lch28 said:


> awww of course you will O again. have you still been taking opks? do you have any ewcm?

I had 5 days of EWCM....and ALOT of it.


----------



## lch28

really? i had 7 days ewcm before i got a +opk.. do you still have it?

sorry tabs =[ i hope you figure out where you are in your cycle soon


----------



## lch28

=[ ladies i am scared to have an orgasm !
i know this is super silly.. but i feel like i can mess up things if i do it.


----------



## Sweetz33

According to ff, I'm 5 dpo. Had a slight temp drop...not going to worry unless it keeps dropping.

Symptoms:
Crampin in stomach area around belly button
Sides of boobs hurt when took off bra...still a little tender this morning
Congested nose stuffy and sneezing a lot
hunger increase
Backache


----------



## tabs46001

how horribly ironic that the month i feel totally pregnant is the month that there isnt a chance i could be because we only had sex twice in the last few weeks thanks to all the random af's ugh light headed sick to my stomach super migraine and exhausted like hit by a bus basically i guess i got a stupid bug ugh my luck


----------



## lilblossom

Ladies, I am thrilled to announce that I began spotting today. Now I know it may seem strange to be so excited about such a thing considering we are ttc but I am absolutely thrilled because today is cd 71 and would have been absolutely terrified if I had gotten pregnant with such a long cycle. I am hoping to wake up in morning to full flow and be at cd1...whoo hooo!!! party time


----------



## tabs46001

yay for af lil lol ; )


----------



## lch28

yay lil blossom !
sweetz your symptoms sound promising
well i am uspet.. because FF still didn't confirm Ov. i don't get why...


----------



## Kelly9

Lil thats great news I hope she comes in full force for tomorrow. When doing treatment cycles I was always excited to get my period cause it meant I was starting or that it could very well be my last one for a long time, this time with bcp's I'll know down to the day when it shows which is nice, so I won't have to stress.

Ich, if you put in another high temp for tomorrow does it flag it then?

I started taking my bcp's on cd10 which should stop me from ovulating but I'm having ovary twinges on my right side like little sharp pains which I would usually associate with ov. Not stressing it though not doing opks since it's unlikely with the pills. Oh and so far I don't feel miserable on the pill! Yay.


----------



## soFUSTRATING

hello im holly, i think we are due are AF on the same day? 
im due on the 7th of June but hopefully shes a no show this month.
is this when your due?
thankyou holly


----------



## soFUSTRATING

sorry, new to this so not sure how this all works.

im holly and im 21 and recently MC in february. i know its abit early to start trying again but i thought id join and talk to others in my situation
thankyou holly


----------



## lilblossom

soFUSTRATING said:


> sorry, new to this so not sure how this all works.
> 
> im holly and im 21 and recently MC in february. i know its abit early to start trying again but i thought id join and talk to others in my situation
> thankyou holly

Hi Holly, welcome to our friendly group here and so sorry for you loss. Going to put you down as in the tww? Hope you get your bfp


----------



## Kelly9

Hi Holly,

A lot of people get back to ttc right after an early loss so I wouldn't worry about that. 
My AF is due June 16th but I'm doing IVF so it's not the same.


----------



## lilblossom

So I had a nice break from temping during the last 2 weeks but trying to decide whether to start back up after bleed stops... what are everyone's thoughts? thinking maybe just til I confirm ovulation maybe? but it wasn't really reliable last cycle and really stressed me out. Decisions decisions....


----------



## 7981

Yay Lil! I'm on CD 55, maybe AF will arrive soon...


----------



## soFUSTRATING

thankyou kelly9 it puts my mind at ease for a little bit, will be testing in about 10 days, maybe earlyer if i get some symptoms but its nice to know that to can start trying straight away yay!
thankyou :)


----------



## lch28

it only confirms ov if tomorrows temp is 98.4 or above which i highly doubt ...


----------



## Jessica28

Pffft....at least your chart looks good. I hope AF comes soon and I can start a new cycle and try not to be so stressed about everything.


----------



## lilblossom

well thought I would have full flow today but not yet..in fact not even a spot this morning but the cramping is picking up again so maybe will come today. ughh. I will be working day shift so at least I will be home tonight if I need to lay down. Putting off taking anything for the cramping as i don't want to slow anything down


----------



## lch28

hey holly welcome i am sorry for your loss. i had a 2nd trimester loss at 23 weeks in February and i am already trying again so it is not too soon for you hun 

lil i hope af comes so you can start a new cycle. maybe if temping is not reliable you can just use opks? or is that more stressful lol.

ff did confirm ov. i though it does at 3dpo but today it confirmed at 4dpo.

jessica you had a temp dip today.. maybe you are ovulating late. have you still been taking opks?


----------



## Jessica28

Haven't been bothering to be truthful...I find it way to stressful. I have a knot in my chest since this cycle began. Having a ton of CM but the sticky, non fertile kind.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the group holly, I hope you get your bfp soon

Kelly I'm glad your pills aren't making you feel bad, I hope it stays that way

Lil so nearly out of limbo, jenifer I hope you are out soon too

Jessica don't give up you're not out yet

Ich I bet you have just missed your surge, I seem to get a really rapid surge and back to neg within a couple of hours

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the beautiful weather for those of you in the uk. It's mine and dh anniversary today so had the day off work and went out in our little boat to enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Jessica28

Happy Anniversary Mrs. Duck! Hope you and OH have a wonderful day with it ending with some lovin' and baby makin'!


----------



## lch28

enjoy your anniversary !!
jessica fx for better luck next cycle hun


----------



## lilblossom

CD 1....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for you Lil :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Yay for you Lil :happydance:

whats funny is that now that its here I am thinking ok, lets get it over with so we can get to the fun stuff haha


----------



## lch28

yay lil!!!

so... fiancee and i went swimming and now im totally freaking. is that okay in the tww lol


----------



## tabs46001

ok so had a fingertip amount of ewcm on my tp when i wiped havent taken my opk for this evening yet but hoping there is a second line : )


----------



## Sweetz33

Temp back up yay!

Congrats lil & ich!

Holly...welcome!

Get internet back tomorrow! Nomore updating on phone!


----------



## lch28

fx for a +opk tabs.
sweetz are you going to test soon or only if af doesn't show?


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> fx for a +opk tabs.
> sweetz are you going to test soon or only if af doesn't show?

After af. Keeping busy so I stay distracted...hopefully it works! Lol!


----------



## lch28

i hope it works too.. i want to test after AF also but i think i will cave at 9dpo..
i am wondering if you have had an implantation dip..!!


----------



## 7981

Yay Lil!!! Hopefully I'm out of limbo soon too, but no sign of her so far.

Thinking happy thoughts for all of you ladies, I think June will bring many BFPs :)


----------



## Kelly9

lil great news!


----------



## lch28

jennifer i hope you see her soon. crazy i'd never wish AF on anyone lol


----------



## tabs46001

still no second line on opk but i just felt like it so we started bd'ing last night anyway lol


----------



## tabs46001

So really glad we started bd'ing last night cause my opk at 10am was a couple shades from positive not positive but close : ) : ) about freaking time lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> So really glad we started bd'ing last night cause my opk at 10am was a couple shades from positive not positive but close : ) : ) about freaking time lol

Sounds like things are well on their way for you...:dust:


----------



## Jennawp

Hello everyone!!

Hope you all don't mind me joining! After miscarrying twins in October 2011 and this past February having an etopic, we just started back to TTC these last few days. What are the best tests for early detection of HCG? Best of luck to everyone TTC!!


Jenna


----------



## lilblossom

Jennawp said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all don't mind me joining! After miscarrying twins in October 2011 and this past February having an etopic, we just started back to TTC these last few days. What are the best tests for early detection of HCG? Best of luck to everyone TTC!!
> 
> 
> Jenna

most swear by the first response early response tests...stay away from blue dye tests.

Are you waiting to O or already in the tww


----------



## lilblossom

Well since May is nearly over and some won't get their bfp until maybe July I decided to change the name of the thread to include the whole summer...I would like to get mine before my due date in August.


----------



## Jennawp

It said my days to O are between the 26th and 30th of May, so almost at the tww! I will try the first response, thanks!!


----------



## lch28

yay tabs!! frer is good. i got a positive with my angel 5 days before af was due.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome Jennawp so sorry for your losses, I hope you get your bfp soon

I hope you caught that eggy tabs

Lil good thinking on the name change

Afm I have had so much creamy discharge, I've never had so much, could this be a good sign?


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Welcome Jennawp so sorry for your losses, I hope you get your bfp soon
> 
> I hope you caught that eggy tabs
> 
> Lil good thinking on the name change
> 
> Afm I have had so much creamy discharge, I've never had so much, could this be a good sign?

Any change from your normal I would think would be a good sign.


----------



## lch28

yes ms duck i think that's a good thing.. today my alarm went off and i pressed the snooze and in the 5 minutes it was off i had the weirdest dream.. i dreamed i was taking my temp and i realized i had AF. and i got so upset.. then i woke up and was like .. boooo no bfp for me and then i realized i never temped and didn't get af today lol


----------



## tabs46001

I think we are gonna keep bd'ing everyday until my temp shift with all the af's this month we are due for alot of bd'ing lmao


----------



## lch28

haha yayyy to bding! i bd'd like crazy this month. never knew i had it in me =D


----------



## MrsDuck

I really hope it's a good sign, I did an opk just because there was so much but of course neg.

I'm glad it was only a dream Ich, your bfp is on its way

Enjoy it tabs we had a sex marathon this month we were both glad when I ov'ed haha


----------



## lch28

same here ms duck.. we bd'd so much that by time i got a +opk my fiancee said "that stupid chart of yours better confirm ovulation soon because I NEED to take a breather" lol!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

lch28 said:


> same here ms duck.. we bd'd so much that by time i got a +opk my fiancee said "that stupid chart of yours better confirm ovulation soon because I NEED to take a breather" lol!!!!

:haha:


----------



## lch28

when are you going to test? we are almost the same dpo


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, had our 12 week scan today. Baby waved at us and was wriggling around. I would like to share our scan pictures with you all :D
 



Attached Files:







Our Little Miracle 1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5









Our Little Miracle 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









Our Little Miracle 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









Our Little Miracle 4.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies, had our 12 week scan today. Baby waved at us and was wriggling around. I would like to share our scan pictures with you all :D

Oh Ex...you brought a huge smile to my face...I feel like we are going through this with you and I am so happy for you to be past that 12 week mark and entering your second trimester. Your baby is beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies, had our 12 week scan today. Baby waved at us and was wriggling around. I would like to share our scan pictures with you all :D
> 
> Oh Ex...you brought a huge smile to my face...I feel like we are going through this with you and I am so happy for you to be past that 12 week mark and entering your second trimester. Your baby is beautiful. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad I made you smile hun, I feel a little guilty sometimes posting pictures as I know how bad you ladies want a BFP, just trying to give you all some hope and hopefully some lucky :dust: I would like nothing more than to share my journey with you lovely ladies. Thank you so much hun, we are over the moon that we have reached the 12 week mark with no problems :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! I'm back online! 

Dpo 7

Still having creamy cm...
Sore boobs
Very tender nipples
Gassy
Bloated
Slight backache
In good spirits but getting grouchy for short spurts

I hope this is all good signs!


----------



## tabs46001

Love it ex, : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Love it ex, : )

Thank you hun :hugs: :)


----------



## CherylC3

Ex ur scan pics are great Hun I'm so happy fr u...xxx


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Ex ur scan pics are great Hun I'm so happy fr u...xxx

Aww thank you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Just saw them ex! How awesome!


----------



## MrsDuck

lch28 said:


> when are you going to test? we are almost the same dpo

I'm not going to test early I'd rather wait to see if af shows up, if no sign then I'll test next Monday or Tuesday. When are you testing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ex the pics are lovely, I'm so glad everything is going well I can't believe you are 12 weeks already!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Thank you hun :hugs: 

MrsDuck - Thank you hun :hugs: Time is flying at the moment! :shock:


----------



## Sweetz33

Af is due next Sunday to Wednesday....feeling nervous I will get another bfn :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm on cd 20, since mmc I haven't had a cycle that lasted more than 23 days so don't really know when af is due, deciding to wait til next week to test if the witch hasn't arrived.......if I can wait that long.


----------



## Excalibur

I hope those nasty AF's stay away! :af: :growlmad: Come on BFP's!!!! :dust:


----------



## jennajul2001

Im getting a little antsy now, I am only maybe 5-6dpo and I am feeling crampy and I am starting to get worried that the witch is on her merry way! I have had some very sore nipples and achy boobs lately. that makes me sad because both times I was actually pregnant I didnt have any symptoms except cramping.

AF is due around June 6th if its on my 36 days. Last month it came on cd 29 so im getting nervous now!


----------



## tabs46001

Hoping the witch stays away from you that has been happening to me to did have 32 day cycles then it went to 28 then had a 10 day cycle so hoping this is a back to normal one ; )


----------



## lch28

ex - your pictures are beautiful!! so happy for you hun. can't wait for the 20 week scan!! 

sweetz i hope you get a bfp. 

i am testing 12dpo next tuesday. i am scared its a bfn for me. i have cramps and a headache


----------



## nesSAH

*lch28; jennajul2001; sweetz33:* :dust: your way.....this is exciting!! Let's get more :bfp:s in here :)


COngrats to all the 4 Bfps so far!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Excalibur*: beautiful scan pics....so excited and happy for you!!


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. i am 5dpo. i have a head ache and cramping/twinges.
today i got dizzy and my heart was beating really fast for a little


----------



## tabs46001

ok so i have been using opk a few times a day starting at 10am and this is so weird cause its darkest at 10am then gets lighter til there isnt even a second line by the end of the day is it possible for the hormone to build up early enough to be the strongest at 10am 
just 2 hours later at noon the line was alot lighter and then at my last break at 3pm there wasnt a second line any ideas??


----------



## lch28

tabs i don't have any ideas regarding it getting lighter but my opk went from one line at 10 am to an almost positive at 7pm to a positive at 11 pm


----------



## Kelly9

tabs just get busy just in case and wait for that temp rise to help you make some sense out of it. 

Well I went downstairs to flip the laundry from the washer to the dryer and what was waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs? A big brown spider! I looked at it for a second from far away then said screw it, my husband can deal with the laundry tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> tabs just get busy just in case and wait for that temp rise to help you make some sense out of it.
> 
> Well I went downstairs to flip the laundry from the washer to the dryer and what was waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs? A big brown spider! I looked at it for a second from far away then said screw it, my husband can deal with the laundry tomorrow :rofl:

LOL!!!

Well I taught my DH how to use the dishwasher today. hehe I told him I do a lot around the house and I hate how both him and his son come in and do nothing but leave a mess. He felt bad....

He gave me a backrub then cleaned the house...with the boy haha

SCORE ONE FOR THIS MAMA!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Thank you hun, 8 weeks until our 20 week scan :happydance: 

NesSAH - Thank you chick :D


----------



## lch28

hahah sweetz.. my fiancee would probably break the dishwasher. he can't even fry an egg :growlmad: ex do you plan on finding out the gender?


----------



## tabs46001

its really weird the color of my opk's are peaking at 10am and then get lighter from there good thing i happend to test on my first break the other day or i wouldnt have even seen a dark enough second line to tell me i was close lol


----------



## tabs46001

ya know something weird when we were bd'ing last night i got cramping dont know what that was about maybe o cramping if its the freaking witch again im gonna be so po'ed lmao


----------



## lilblossom

I am on cd 3 and really want af to finish up. I expected it to be heavy and rough but am over it now...lets move on to the fun stuff...speaking of which, as long as this cycle goes as a normal one would, I should ovulate next weekend and coincidently I have a rare 5 day weekend...the new manager gave it to me as a thanks I guess for helping him with the transition. Hoping OH can take some time off too. 

We have a lot of ladies listed as waiting for O...did any of you ovulate and need me to change it?


----------



## tabs46001

Still waiting hoping to actualy o and be out of this not o'ing limbo soon lol oh and just fyi the best sleep every apparently takes 1 nyquil and some nice bd'ing lol chest cold isnt interrupting anything after all lmao


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> I am on cd 3 and really want af to finish up. I expected it to be heavy and rough but am over it now...lets move on to the fun stuff...speaking of which, as long as this cycle goes as a normal one would, I should ovulate next weekend and coincidently I have a rare 5 day weekend...the new manager gave it to me as a thanks I guess for helping him with the transition. Hoping OH can take some time off too.
> 
> We have a lot of ladies listed as waiting for O...did any of you ovulate and need me to change it?

Hi LIL, i am CD 3 the same as you, but the way my cycle goes I won`t OV until around 19th June and i then have a 10 day luteal.

Sorry if TMI - my AF`s are usually light for first day then heavy for next 2-3 before tailing off a little and finishing about 5 -6 days after starting - which is great timing as we go away next Monday for a few days.

Also can you change me back to TTC. thanks


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey everyone been a while. Any new BFPs?
Kelly I see u r back! How are you?

Stressful month for me. It started with granny passing. Long story about the restaurant but the bad guy is gone and my brother is here to run the kitchen and be our GM. Major backlash from staff...all his followers. Nine out of ten of my servers are leaving and I have been training new ppl. My hostess who is preggo has been having too many contractions and my cashier has one arm. So training two other new ppl for those jobs! On top of it all someone sabotaged some of our equipment and cost us a lot of money. So I have had no time for anything but work. And this cycle feels like forever. Have barely done BDing. Major dry spell for last week.


----------



## tabs46001

All crampy its is not making me feel good about o'ing ugh : ( and yesterdays opk was a couple shades from positive todays at the same time there isnt a second line hhmm my body is working against me lol


----------



## MrsDuck

What's with all the spiders lately is it the nice weather?

I hope everyone is well, welcome back Jenny I hope everything settles down at work and you get more bd'ing time

Tabs I hope you o soon and join me in the tww 

Sweetz you are so funny


----------



## Sweetz33

I heard the rain & humidity bring them out..which in FL we have been having a ton of.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - We are definetly finding out baby's gender :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Af seems to be tapering off so think maybe it may be over tomorrow some time...yay!! will start opk testing in about a week. Haven't poas in 4 days...seems weird haha


----------



## lch28

lil and tabs hope you get + opk soon
ex i am so excited to hear that!! do you have any type of "feeling" about the gender? i absolutely just knew sophia was a girl.


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> lil and tabs hope you get + opk soon
> ex i am so excited to hear that!! do you have any type of "feeling" about the gender? i absolutely just knew sophia was a girl.

Thank you hun :hugs: I don't really have any "feelings" about the gender, looking at our scan pictures, I think it's a boy, no idea though :haha:


----------



## lch28

aww i can't wait to find out. we actually found out at our 12 week scan lol. i asked if he could tell and he said "i have been doing this for years and i am most certain it is a girl"


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> aww i can't wait to find out. we actually found out at our 12 week scan lol. i asked if he could tell and he said "i have been doing this for years and i am most certain it is a girl"

Aww bless, that was good to find out so soon! I think our Sonographer was looking for a nub shot at our scan but I don't think he could find anything x


----------



## tabs46001

line is back with a vengence on the 5pm opk it is only like 1 shade from being equal color i know it will be o day soon now just for temps to confirm it , my temp did start going down to the 96's which it usually gets down to 96.1 on o day so im thinking it may be positive tomorrow doesnt matter really cause we have been bd'ing alot anyway just cause the mood strikes us lmao


----------



## Kelly9

I found out at 14 weeks that Hannah was a girl but I knew with my son and daughter, just had that feeling. Will be interesting the next time if I get it right.


----------



## lch28

hey kelly you just get a feeling right?! fx for next time kelly you deserve a bfp


----------



## lilblossom

I remember thinking my daughter was a boy lol


----------



## 7981

Still no AF for me. My shift changed at work so I'm trying to adjust and haven't been online. 

Love the photos Ex! 

Alone in limbo....


----------



## lch28

jenifer can your doc do anything to bring AF on?? my doc was gonna give me progesterone after my loss when i didn't have it 8 weeks later


----------



## 7981

They said after 3 months, so in another month. Hoping limbo ends WAY before that. I feel so defeated! :(


----------



## lch28

omg three months.. im sorry hun! i wonder if there is any natural things you can take to get af...

well i just found this website i am sure you have looked into it..
https://natural-fertility-info.com/how-to-get-your-period-back.html

i have heard Chinese herbs do wonders for fertility. my friend goes to acupuncturist/Chinese herbal med doctor after 8 years of ttc and got preg in 2 months


----------



## 7981

I started taking vitex about 20 days ago and no luck so far, will look into the others tomorrow, thanks!!!


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear you are stuck in Limbo, it sucks! :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Woke up to a nice temp spike this am! I'm getting very close to a 98* temp and I'm normally in the mid 96* range. I'm thinking I might of implanted at 5dpo as had a dip then. Seems a bit early but have had a steady rise in temp since then. Come onnnnn :bfp: lol


----------



## lch28

sweetz i think you had an implantation dip then too. i may have also lol my temp went way up and is up again today! i think you can implant any day from 5-12dpo. i can't wait for you to test.. ya know you would get a + today most likely if you tested.. juuuust sayyinn lol


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> sweetz i think you had an implantation dip then too. i may have also lol my temp went way up and is up again today! i think you can implant any day from 5-12dpo. i can't wait for you to test.. ya know you would get a + today most likely if you tested.. juuuust sayyinn lol

ROFL! You are a nut! Nope... I'm being patient lol! AF is due anywhere between the 3rd and 6th. That is only a week. Hehe!


----------



## lch28

hahaa good for you sweetz. i am sure i will cave and test at 9dpo on saturday. i have no patience =D


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> hahaa good for you sweetz. i am sure i will cave and test at 9dpo on saturday. i have no patience =D

Roflmao!


----------



## lch28

lol ive seen girls test at 2dpo!!!!!!! hahaha so at least i have some patience. i really want to wait so i can at least have hope for a bit longer. ill be so sad if i get a bfn. there goes getting a bfp before the due date.. NO!! I MUST BE POSITIVE


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> lol ive seen girls test at 2dpo!!!!!!! hahaha so at least i have some patience. i really want to wait so i can at least have hope for a bit longer. ill be so sad if i get a bfn. there goes getting a bfp before the due date.. NO!! I MUST BE POSITIVE

Right there with ya...due date was June 15th. I'm really hoping I am bc this would be the best anniversary gift ever! Also if I am I'm not telling DH until Father's day :) I will be giving him a card with a picture of the + test if God says its time.


----------



## lch28

aww! my due date was june 24th. its really creeping up on us.. haha thats so sweet of you sweetz. LOLOLOLOL sorry i thought that was funny. but my fiancee would be right there at 9dpo asking. he knows last time i got a + pregnancy test 5 days before AF was due and we have a calender on the wall where i put a red sticker for when i am supposed to get af and i know on saturday hell be like.. test test test test


----------



## dancareoi

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Haha! I'll admit I chuckled reading that girl! My DH is a bit oblivious. I told him what's going on and he is like maybe you have the flu. Smh...he even said that my skin breakout could be an allergic reaction to the baby wipes that I use to clean my face during the day...umm...they are scent free and hypoallergenic. *sigh* men...lol


----------



## tabs46001

well temp dropped down a bit more so either im gonna get af or im gonna o lol hopefully im gonna o ; )


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> well temp dropped down a bit more so either im gonna get af or im gonna o lol hopefully im gonna o ; )

I think you are going to O...a third af in a row would just be way to cruel.

Jen; I am really hoping for you to get your af...the limbo absolutely sucks but I did finally ovulate during mine and got my af exactly 13 days later so are you still monitoring? I did an opk everyday...lol good thing they are cheap. Just ordered more because I start back up with that beginning of next week I think. I saw you stopped temping...i did the same thing and was very helpful for me I think. Since af started only temped the second day orally with a regular thermometer just to make sure my temp dropped where it would normally be during af. Will start temping again when af stops unless it starts to stress me again.

Sweetz and Ich; your charts are looking awesome.... I think we should take a pool to see how many dpo Sweetz will be when she caves and tests hahaha ...I think 11dpo


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Sweetz and Ich; your charts are looking awesome.... I think we should take a pool to see how many dpo Sweetz will be when she caves and tests hahaha ...I think 11dpo

Hahaha! Have you no faith in my patience lol!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen how stinky that ur stuck in limbo. Maybe a different doc will do more? I know Lil feels ur pain. FXed that everything clears up soon.

Sweetz hope it's good news for u this month! 

Ex, so excited to find out what ur having. You are our threads biggest success story yet. :)

I will laugh my butt off if I am pregnant this time around after hardly and BDing no temping and no symptom spotting. Although I can't ignore my sore bbs because they are quite sore.


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> Haha! I'll admit I chuckled reading that girl! My DH is a bit oblivious. I told him what's going on and he is like maybe you have the flu. Smh...he even said that my skin breakout could be an allergic reaction to the baby wipes that I use to clean my face during the day...umm...they are scent free and hypoallergenic. *sigh* men...lol

hahaha allergic reaction from baby wipes!! 

lil we should make a poll. lol just kidding sweetz i have faith in you.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz and Ich; your charts are looking awesome.... I think we should take a pool to see how many dpo Sweetz will be when she caves and tests hahaha ...I think 11dpo
> 
> Hahaha! Have you no faith in my patience lol!Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with faith in your patience...I just know the ttc poas addiction we all suffer with


----------



## lch28

haha i was going to wait until 14dpo. now i am testing at 9dpo i can not wait


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! I'm tempted but will resist!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I can't wait either chick. I'm hoping you lovely ladies follow my success story because I can't wait to see those BFP's come flooding in! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Good on you sweetz (you are going to test aren't you just not tell us and pretend you have willpower) haha.

I still have lots of cm, what's going on? :wacko: I'm never going to make it til next week to test. I'm starting to cave already. It's all this cm it's making me excited as it's so not like me.


----------



## dancareoi

MrsDuck said:


> Good on you sweetz (you are going to test aren't you just not tell us and pretend you have willpower).
> 
> I still have lots of cm, what's going on? :wacko: I'm never going to make it til next week to test. I'm starting to cave already. It's all this cm it's making me excited as it's so not like me.

Mrs Duck - don`t do it - try to resist - if you do it now it`s probably too early and if you get BFN it will make you feel sad - try to hold out a little longer.


----------



## MrsDuck

You are right dancareoi, I need to have more willpower.

I must resist........I must resist........I must resist


----------



## tabs46001

I am a poas addict too but i dont think im gonna even get a chance to have a 2ww i am cramping pms like cramping and im officially pissed at my body no blood or pink or anything yet but still cramps wth ive had ovulation pains before but pms cramps totally no fair lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh tabs you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Cramps are getting worse i feel like im gonna get af any second ugh 3 periods in one month how is this possible ggrr


----------



## Sweetz33

Y'all crack me up! No...I'm not going to secret test duck...lol! I'm waiting at least another week. FYI I don't even have a test in the house to avoid the temptation rofl!


----------



## lch28

hahaha sweetz i have 2 tests!! my fiancee has hidden them. i can find them tho...............

so sorry tabs =[ feel better.. i suggest midol!!

SOO .. is it okay to vacuum in the two week wait. because i did and now im freaking out. my mom broke her foot so i helped her clean and i had to lift the vacuum up like three flights :dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> hahaha sweetz i have 2 tests!! my fiancee has hidden them. i can find them tho...............
> 
> so sorry tabs =[ feel better.. i suggest midol!!
> 
> SOO .. is it okay to vacuum in the two week wait. because i did and now im freaking out. my mom broke her foot so i helped her clean and i had to lift the vacuum up like three flights :dohh:

I'm still wrestling my rottie and playing with 5 y/o nephew so yeah I think so..


----------



## tabs46001

Still no pink but feel so much like im gonna start every time i wipe i swear there is gonna be pink but just alot of ewcm if she doesnt show tonight gonna keep bd'ing if she is gonna come she will after bd'ing we shall see


----------



## 7981

There aren't a lot of docs where I live, in fact we don't have any RE's. 
I am campy today, but have been a few random days with no AF. 
I have used OPKs occasionally and they all look the same, mid color. Going to use one now...
I will probably start temping again after AF, but I now work 3 days 8-4 and 2 mid-8 so temping may not be that accurate now.


----------



## lch28

i am dying to poas.. someone talk me out of it.. lol


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> i am dying to poas.. someone talk me out of it.. lol

Ressssiiiiiiissssssttttttttttttt!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ich and sweets both your charts look great! Looking forward to when you do test. 

Tabs, I know your pain, I was having a cycle like every 11 days for ever! Though I hope she doesn't come again.


----------



## lch28

i cant resist!! i must test now. i dont know what is wrong with me!! it is going to be bfn for sure!


----------



## tabs46001

well af has still not showed but still cramping and have ewcm hoping its some new ovulation cramps instead of my usual ovulation pains we will bd tonight and if im close to seeing af that will probably make her show up so im curious to see if she is here in the morning.


----------



## lch28

BDing always makes my af show up. i took a test and it was a bfn.. lol.. im on 7dpo.. silly i know. but now im bummed out =[ sweetz i shoulda listened to you..


----------



## Kelly9

Don't test till 10dpo! Bad girl.


----------



## lch28

i know i know... i just couldn't help myself.. and now i feel like im out for the month. even though i know its too early. im losing my mind


----------



## Kelly9

Way to early


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL ICH!!!
NO COOKIES FOR YOU!!! STRAIGHT TO BED AFTER DINNER!!! lol

I toldja to resist dangit!! hahaha


----------



## lch28

ahhahaha sweetz i have been waiting for you to reply...
=[ now i think im out. i dunno how you do it.... i mean what is wrong with me?!??! how would i possibly get a positive now anyway lol


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> ahhahaha sweetz i have been waiting for you to reply...
> =[ now i think im out. i dunno how you do it.... i mean what is wrong with me?!??! how would i possibly get a positive now anyway lol

Sorry was offline regulating at the house. I waved the white flag bc I can't take the arguing. I made it very clear to the DH if I am just going to re-do if SS does stuff half assed then *I* give him a consequences...I gave DH one last chance to do it his way....then MAMA RULES come in and TRUST ME no one wants those haha!!!

I highly doubt you are out bc 
#1 waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy to freaking early to test girl
#2 you ain't out until the witch shows
:winkwink:

There is nothing wrong with you except the fact you want to be a Mommy. You were thinking super positive, but the scientific aspect got in the way.....DO NOT TEST AGAIN UNTIL AT LEAST 14DPO!!! I know you can do it!!! lol!!!


----------



## lch28

thats in a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
you are right. i just wanna be a mommy so bad. then i just get pissed. because i am supposed to be 36 weeks pregnant.... sorry for the negativity guys. i just think it is insane that here i am ttc...


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> thats in a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you are right. i just wanna be a mommy so bad. then i just get pissed. because i am supposed to be 36 weeks pregnant.... sorry for the negativity guys. i just think it is insane that here i am ttc...

Sok girl, I feel your pain....my daughter's godmom will be popping any minute now....it is so hard to be excited for her....but I am bc if I am not, I feel a bit selfish. She is part of my family and I know if the roles were reversed she would be excited for me. :)

As for a week, KEEP YOURSELF BUSY!!!! If anything I can PM my number and you can text/call the poop out of me to stop you from doing it hehe


----------



## lch28

omg yes please do!! i always go on here to talk to someone but when i cant im like uhgh!!

sorry about your god mom. i feel the same way a lot.. this girl i work with had a due date 2 days later then mine. hate to say it but i am glad she is on maternity leave now. god im a bitch


----------



## Sweetz33

PM'd girly...

You are not a bitch, you are just hurting. PERFECTLY normal. :)


----------



## dancareoi

lch28 said:


> thats in a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you are right. i just wanna be a mommy so bad. then i just get pissed. because i am supposed to be 36 weeks pregnant.... sorry for the negativity guys. i just think it is insane that here i am ttc...

Hi my due date was 15th June, my previous babies were all early - 1st 3 weeks, 2nd 2 weeks c-section and third 2 weeks early too, so this LO would have been born this weeked, probably tomorrow - 2nd june:cry:


----------



## tabs46001

ok so still crampy but no blood or pink yet and we did bd last night but didn't bring on another af : ) maybe its weird ovulation cramps i usually just get pressure from ovulation but maybe im gonna have such a good o it wants me to feel some pain lmao and my temp plummeted this morning which it always does on o day and on af day so looks like im gonna have to wait it out see what happens


----------



## Sweetz33

Fx'd it is O cramps tabs


----------



## MrsDuck

dancareoi said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> thats in a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you are right. i just wanna be a mommy so bad. then i just get pissed. because i am supposed to be 36 weeks pregnant.... sorry for the negativity guys. i just think it is insane that here i am ttc...
> 
> Hi my due date was 15th June, my previous babies were all early - 1st 3 weeks, 2nd 2 weeks c-section and third 2 weeks early too, so this LO would have been born this weeked, probably tomorrow - 2nd june:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SaciaDarling

Hiiiiii ladies!!! Ok so don't hate me, I know I introduced myself (and my TWW issues) the AF came to town and I disappeared. BUT I wasn't salty ( although I was disappointed), my Internet was just down, and conveniently today is my O day! AND my Internet is back up!!! I'm not the complain and run type usually. Sorry. I am on my way to work tho and wanted to share my O day findings: woke up this morning with a twinge and dull burn in my left ovary!!! Still trying to learn my O pain, but I think this may be it! I follow 2 different fertility trackers, and one says my O day is today, the other says its tomorrow. I will BD back to back to cover my bases lol. I have CM that is milky but very wet, my cervix is high as the moon and semi-soft, so I'm hoping these are good signs. I've been taking per-natal vitamins since my last TWW and hope they will aid and assist me this time around.... That's all for now... Please keep your FX and sneeze some baby dust my way :) ... I caught up on what going in with some of you ladies last night and I will be back to comment an send some love your ways later on! Thanks and good luck! God Bless you all


----------



## lch28

i hope it is O cramps..

so today i took my temp after getting up for like an hour.. i fell back asleep for 40 mins then took it. should i take it off my chart


----------



## MrsDuck

So I have had a confusing day and wonder if any of you can help???

I woke this morning to again loads of cm so decided to take another opk which was bloody positive, not just slightly but really dark positive.

I am on cd23 today, I thought I oved on CD12/13 according to my opks but maybe I didn't. Since my mmc and erpc the longest my cycle has been is 23 days with O on day 10 so I would expect to be bleeding now not ovulating.

I was in such a panic that I called my hubby who luckily doesn't work far from home and called him back home to stock up on swimmers just in case, aaarr bless him.

WTF is going on???


----------



## lch28

Do you chart?? 
you can get a + opk if you are pregnant hun. if you did ovulate when you thought and conceived a positive opk now can mean you are pregnant.. you are 9dpo maybe you should take a hpt


----------



## tabs46001

I think i have a bad batch of opk's even when i was about to get another af before i was supposed to o the first time i got a second line hhmmm im gonna get some at the store tonight see if they dont say something different my body is so weird with a temp drop like that im either getting af any second or i o today which would be weird with no positive opk

mrs duck i would def take a hpt positive opk's at 9dpo are a very good sign ; ) but on the safe side until you know for sure it couldn't hurt anything to keep bd'ing


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't chart but do opk, last month I got a strong positive on cd10 then af cd 23. This month I got an almost positive opk cd12 but then was really busy so didn't test again til next day and it was completely neg so I assumed I missed the surge.

I took an ic hpt when I next peed but bfn, I then dipped another opk in the same sample and it was very positive again???


----------



## SaciaDarling

I agree with Ich! So quick!!! POAS! Lol... Good luck and baby dust


----------



## tabs46001

I dont think ic's are all they are cracked up to be lately i would get a frer just to give you definite answers and if bfn have at the bd'ing lol im so screwed up i have no idea what is going on with my body im just along for the ride lol


----------



## lch28

i agree with tabs.. get a first response.. if it is neg assume you are Oing today


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

I think I am 10dpo today, so I will keep bding just in case it is O and test again in a couple of days and hopefully I will get a BFP


----------



## MrsDuck

Surely it's too close to af to be ov?

Maybe it is a surge of some kind before af?

Why on earth did I poas today confusing myself????


----------



## lch28

lol.. honestly i really think you should get a frer


----------



## lch28

if its negative it will at least let you know that you are def oing


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah You are right. I have a clearblue digi. I'll bd the next couple of days to cover my bases then test again with that with fmu.


----------



## lch28

good idea.. they are not as sensitive however lol


----------



## lilblossom

Mrs Duck...I went through the same exact thing last cycle...remember my limbo... it was right around what I thought was 9 dpo and took an series of opk's for like 5 days ...all positive then turned negative. I was convinced the first couple days I was pregnant and then was crushed when all the hpt's were negative...then something like 20 days later I finally ovulated ..13 days later af and now am on cd 5. I don't want to be a damper just reminding you that there is a chance you haven't ovulated yet and keep bding.

Tabs; you are very likely ovulating. I have noticed many get pregnant after going through confusing previous cycle so keep bding girl!!!

Sweetz and Ich...waiting to see if you have good news in the next several days.

Jen; anything yet?

Kelly? how's it going with the bc


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Lil yeah I remember your limbo, looks like its back to the sex marathon just to make sure


----------



## lch28

lil i am hoping too have good news soon.. i tested yesterday at 7dpo lol bfn =[


----------



## MrsDuck

Look what a mess early testing has got me into Ich. GL to you x


----------



## lch28

=[ i know. it is such a bad idea. i will not test again till 14dpo.


----------



## Jennawp

What is the average time past O most can get a BFP on a home test? I was supposed to O somewhere between May 26-30th, so do I consider today, June 1st as day 1 post O?


----------



## lilblossom

Jennawp said:


> What is the average time past O most can get a BFP on a home test? I was supposed to O somewhere between May 26-30th, so do I consider today, June 1st as day 1 post O?

many people begin testing at 10dpo although there won't be any hcg in your urine until 3-5 days after implantation....I think they say your best bet is between 12 and 14 dpo. And if you aren't exactly sure how many dpo you are I would just go with 1 dpo to be on safe side. :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Irritable, got a huge zit, slight cramping, backache....AF signs...

Good temp, sore boobs, nipples painful to touch...BFP signs...

So confused...


----------



## tabs46001

I gave up trying to spot one way or the other prego or af im just along for the ride and its actually a lot less stressful..well would be if i would have gotten a positive opk already lol


----------



## Jessica28

Yes, this ttc stuff is getting old for me. All it does it depress me more than I already am.


----------



## MrsDuck

This looks to be a confusing cycle for us all, I hope we all get some positive outcomes soon


----------



## lilblossom

Ok, so I had given myself a mental pep talk recently where I decided to be ok one way or the other...meaning whether we ever get pregnant again I will be happy and will just take life as it comes. and I was feeling really good about it. Then this girl posted on face book her 15 week baby bump picture. Now I can do this here and you will all relate or understand I don't really mean to be nasty but how is it fair that she is having such an easy time with her surprise pregnancy with all the heavy drinking she did and partying and basically not taking care of herself? It just pisses me off so much that I feel fake when I wish her well and I hate to be fake about anything. Not that I don't wish her well...just don't really want to know anything about her pregnancy...God I am a terrible person


----------



## CherylC3

Sweetz how many dpo are u?x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm with you Lil. As soon as I started trying I ate healthily, didn't drink, I don't smoke and then when pg avoided all the no no's and still had a mmc. You see so many people pg drinking, smoking as you say generally not taking care of themselves and still have a healthy baby after an issue free pregnancy. It's not fair.


----------



## 7981

Nothing to report. Sigh...

Just got out of work and am back in less than 8 hours. Ugh.


----------



## Jessica28

Join the club. This is so depressing and I am sorry I am so negative but I feel I will be the last one on this site....or I just might have to resort to adopting animals because I don't think theres a baby in my near future. I am officially giving up the opks and bbt....can't take the stress of it anymore.


----------



## SaciaDarling

Nooooo hang in there ladies! I think we subconsciously stress ourselves out even when we think we are calm. Maybe find something you can focus on that will take your mind off of ttc while still getting your BD on. Arts, crafts, a new hobby... Anything. And then maybe just when u thought us give up, tah day! U will be preggo!!!! I know it's hard. I just did the baby dance with my DH and today is my O day! I know it is! ... But I'm about to embark on the torturous TWW again! And who knows... In the meantime I'm outing together a cookbook and redecorating my house. Keeps me busy when the mind wants to wander.... Good luck to u all. Your ovaries are in my prayers


----------



## Kelly9

Duck you can get an LH surge that is detectable before AF shows, not to be a damper either but it could be that or an early pos for pregnancy OR ovulation now. Sorry I know it's not really an answer.

Sweetz your temps are still looking sooooo good! I broke out with my son but had gorgeous skin with my daughter. 

lil bcp's are going easier on me this month, I still have 12 left but I start taking my down reg meds in 5 days so I may not feel so hot then. 

The ttc crap is very depressing, it's nice that I can distance my self a little at this point since I know I won't be pregnant or have a shot at it until after we dour IVF cycle. But then again that puts a heck of a lot more pressure on the cycle to work when we are nearing the finishing line :wacko:


----------



## MrsDuck

You are so right sacia, good luck to you x 

Jessica sorry you are feeling down :hugs: don't give up Hun it will happen when you least expect it. We are all here for you x

Jenifer I hope limbo comes to an end soon x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Kelly I know I could be anywhere in my cycle, time will tell.

Glad the meds aren't making you feel yuck, I really hope it all works out for you, I've got everything crossed x


----------



## lch28

lil i understand how you feel. eleven months ago my cousin who is eighteen got preg wth a one night stand she drank and smoked until fifteen weeks when she started to show and people didnt wanna party with her anymore. she has a gorgeous baby girl and it is all i ever wanted all she does is complain about waking with the baby when id give my right arm to be thirty six weeks now and so close to taking my daughter home. just not fair .. jessica i think taking a break will stop the stress and perhaps bring on a reg cycle. sweetz i am confused too i was cramping till yesterday now nothing except a head ache...


----------



## Sweetz33

CherylC3 said:


> Sweetz how many dpo are u?x

10 dpo


----------



## lch28

sweetz!!! omg!! i was going to text you today and i dropped my phone in the toilet... im so mad.


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> sweetz!!! omg!! i was going to text you today and i dropped my phone in the toilet... im so mad.

Rofl! Ty ich! I needed the laugh! I'm on an emotional roller coaster today...broke out in anger then tears at DH. temps are still good, been hot then cold then hot again *ugh*, just had a loose #2 moment *ew...* boobs & nips still tender. I am at a loss to what is going on...I tend to think af... :nope:


----------



## lch28

=[ try to stay positive.. af signs and pregnancy signs are so much alike... i feel out for the month too.. i am never testing before af is due again... do you always get AF 14dpo? i feel like your temps would be dropping if you were going to get af.. they look so good.

i am also emotional today.. i went nuts on my fiancee because well in september - 2 weeks after i got my bfp.. he fell 45 feet at work off the 4th floor and almost died. soo today he decides to tell me he wants to go back to work in construction again. i can't be mad at him but i am just terrified.. idk.. i am going to be worried sick every day now. he is working with cars as a mechanic which puts my mind at ease but he can't not do what he loves because of me. so i cried =[


----------



## Sweetz33

I have the "perfect cycle". 28 days... AF has been coming 3 days earlier then the previous month since D&C. March 12th, April 9th, May 6th....so if it keeps on this schedule the witch should arrive in 2 days.

Funny thing...My Rottie went into heat today. Should I consider that a good or bad sign lol


----------



## tabs46001

I am totally pissed i knew something was wrong with those strips one day giving me a faint second line the next no second line it had me thinking i was never going to o so i went to the store got some opks there and look at this its blazing positive and kept getting darker all within the 5min limit split the urine into two cups dipped one of the strips in the same one and not even a second line must have got a bad batch i can officially say i have had a positive opk : )
 



Attached Files:







100_4219.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetz33

tabs46001 said:


> I am totally pissed i knew something was wrong with those strips one day giving me a faint second line the next no second line it had me thinking i was never going to o so i went to the store got some opks there and look at this its blazing positive and kept getting darker all within the 5min limit split the urine into two cups dipped one of the strips in the same one and not even a second line must have got a bad batch i can officially say i have had a positive opk : )

Yay! Now get to bd'n!


----------



## tabs46001

im glad we went ahead and started bd'ng seeing that i had the ewcm instead of waiting for a opk i feel so much better i though i was gonna have another cycle of no o'ing this is a huge wait off my shoulders : )


----------



## Kelly9

tabs good thing you had your bases covered!


----------



## lch28

yay tabs! i felt so relieved when i finally got a + opk


----------



## Sweetz33

Trying to stay positive but have that sinking feeling the af is creeping up on me. :(


----------



## lch28

aww sweetz.. i dunno hun your temps look pretty good to me... are you having any symptoms you don't get during af ??? i feel like AF is coming too..


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> aww sweetz.. i dunno hun your temps look pretty good to me... are you having any symptoms you don't get during af ??? i feel like AF is coming too..

Super sore nipples...shirts, bras, everything is uncomfortable. DH played round and tweaked me forgetting they were hurting. He felt so bad.


----------



## lch28

omg my nipples hurt so bad too.. we were bding and uh yeah fiancee went for them and omg i screamed! lol it hurt so bad i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> omg my nipples hurt so bad too.. we were bding and uh yeah fiancee went for them and omg i screamed! lol it hurt so bad i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOO

*sigh* men...lol


----------



## lch28

i knoww i was like omg that fucking hurt stop it . lol then he got mad .. hes such a baby sometimes. i get so mad at him sometimes when he makes me do alllllll the work. =D


----------



## Sweetz33

ROFL!! MINE TOO!!! Yeah well if my bean is sticky this month he will be doing the housework hehe


----------



## lch28

hahahah no i mean when bding!! he gets so lazy sometimes!


----------



## lilblossom

Feeling a little better now...was moody but some of the posts you ladies made made me smile and at least one made me laugh out loud.

Tabs...glad you bought another opk to test with...the ic's are definitely hit or miss sometimes. Hope what I have coming are good ones. We shall see.

Kelly, glad your bcp isn't causing you sickness like last round did. hopefully the reg down meds don't either.

Something funny I wanted to share...I should ovulate some time next weekend as long as my body doesn't get flaky on me again and my hubby wants to take us out on his new fishing boat next weekend...he said he wants to 'christen' it. lol ... so if we do conceive this cycle we could very well conceive on his boat hahahahah


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> hahahah no i mean when bding!! he gets so lazy sometimes!

Me too! I did all the work in the bedroom...he has the rest of the house rofl! :haha:


----------



## lch28

hahaah i do a lot of the work too.. except for some reason i am paranoid about doing it when ovulating. im scared the gravity will defeat the swimmers..

lil i am glad you are feeling better =D lol yay for bding on a boat i wanna do that!!! hope you have a good cycle this time around.. 

i am having weird symptoms.. cramps came back a bit .. i have had mild head aches.. slight nausea, cramping in my right thigh?? and today i noticed my veins are showing much more!!!!!!!!!! that happened last time before i got a bfp!


----------



## lilblossom

Ex said she had af like cramping for first several weeks after her bfp....so cramping can actually be promising


----------



## lch28

it is not too much like af cramping.. they are def not as bad and very mild.. i hope this is a good sign. gosh i wanna test again right now =[


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> it is not too much like af cramping.. they are def not as bad and very mild.. i hope this is a good sign. gosh i wanna test again right now =[

DON'T DO IT...STEP AWAY FROM THE HPT'S. YOU ARE BANNED FROM POAS UNTIL AT LEAST 12 DPO...I REPEAT...STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS.:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lch28

:haha::dohh:

it is so tempting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maybe i should tell fiancee to hide them......
lol i know tomorrow since its 9dpo and i can use frer i am going to be even more tempted!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lol :haha: love that we have some excitement going on. 

POAS addiction is something else alright!!! No hpts in my house thank heavens.

Had a glass of white after work tonight. 6 new employees. Shoot me. Lol!! If I am pregnant this baby is going to come out demented.

So my step sis had a baby girl in Jan. She is pregnant AGAIN. Not married or financially ready. Gotta love the way the dice rolls. I am done being happy for people like that! It is not right for first timers like us who are attached and struggling. One thing I know...when I am a mom I am gonna be a darn good one. :)

Lots of extra :dust:to to us today ladies. Esp for the O ladies!!!!!!!!!

And u POAS addicts.....keep up the good work. :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs yay for o now get bd'ing :hugs:

Ich and sweetz good luck for when you do test all your symptoms sound promising

Lil glad you are feeling better, enjoy the boat christening go make that water baby

Hello to everyone else :wave:

Afm I think it was either o or a surge before af as the ic hpt was neg this morning :cry:


----------



## tabs46001

temp went up from the drop it made yesterday not really above coverline but it had dropped so far yesterday i didnt expect to much of a shoot up. i am wondering when i should start the progesterone cream doc said to not start it until o is confirmed should i wait the whole three days for temp confirmation?


----------



## Sweetz33

Slight temp drop this am but still way over cl. Got very sick last night when went to pick up DH at work. Was very tired so he drove home. Landed up passing out in exhaustion in the passenger seat. He woke me up when we got home and I got an overwhelming nausea as I was walking in...we are talking dry heaving at the front door. Not pleasant...I'm super gassy still, slight nausea, burping like a pig, keep getting these weird twinges around belly button & in abs...but thinking that is the air bubbles, nips and boobs still tender, cm creamy, cp high/firm/closed...not sure wtf is going on & af is due tomorrow. Going to wait until Wednesday to test in case af is just being a bitch and is late. DH got concerned last night. He said I didn't look too well and almost drove me to the hospital. Yeah...it was that bad...lol I told him no...I hate hospitals and doctors haha


----------



## soFUSTRATING

AF due in five days andgetting faint lines on pregnancy tests, praying they are not evap lines! can you get an evap line in 1-2 minutes?
(blue dye)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich, hope your withdrawl symptoms are under control. :haha: I hope that when it is a good testing window you get your BFP! FXed for ya!

Sweetz....Sounds like you're sitting on the fence! Have you tested? Wow, how exciting if you got your BFP.

Tabs, sounds like you're in the 2ww. I would think you could start the progesterone cream any day now. You might wanna call your doc and just confirm.

So I've been super stressed at work and of all the months to fall pregant, this one is not the best one because of everything going on. After so many months of trying, I just figured it would never happen and I gave up after the last AF. Well, I don't know when I O'd....haven't temped....haven't done ANYTHING. We only BD'd like three times this month! The worst dry spell yet! My bbs have been really sore & today I had very light spotting. Cycles have been 31 days.....so unless my body is miraculously going back to a shorter cycle, there is a possibility it could be implantation bleeding. And I'm not even excited! Go figure the first month I really don't care will be the month I get a sticky bean. And if I am PG, I won't believe I am going to stay pregnant for quite some time. I will be happy but I don't think I want to get all attached and excited too early. What a saga TTC has been!

Kelly, I'm glad you're doing another IVF cycle. I hope it works out this time. After all the disappointments in the past, you sure do deserve a change of luck.


----------



## lch28

sofrustrating i think you are preg.

umm i had a big temp drop today ladies..
implantation dip or af =[


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich if you're only 9DPO, it could just be a dip. I get those a lot. In fact, a lot of months I was excited thinking it was maybe an implant dip but I just had a normal dip every month around that time frame. 

I went ahead and put in bogus temps this month to track my CD. I am CD27 now....so it could be early AF or it could be implant bleeding. Guess we'll find out soon either way.


----------



## lilblossom

soFUSTRATING said:


> AF due in five days andgetting faint lines on pregnancy tests, praying they are not evap lines! can you get an evap line in 1-2 minutes?
> (blue dye)

First off as long as you are getting a line during the time limit it is suppose to be a real line. Second...get rid of the blue dye tests and get some red ones...I see too many complaints of false readings from blue dye.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Slight temp drop this am but still way over cl. Got very sick last night when went to pick up DH at work. Was very tired so he drove home. Landed up passing out in exhaustion in the passenger seat. He woke me up when we got home and I got an overwhelming nausea as I was walking in...we are talking dry heaving at the front door. Not pleasant...I'm super gassy still, slight nausea, burping like a pig, keep getting these weird twinges around belly button & in abs...but thinking that is the air bubbles, nips and boobs still tender, cm creamy, cp high/firm/closed...not sure wtf is going on & af is due tomorrow. Going to wait until Wednesday to test in case af is just being a bitch and is late. DH got concerned last night. He said I didn't look too well and almost drove me to the hospital. Yeah...it was that bad...lol I told him no...I hate hospitals and doctors haha

Ok I wish you would test cause I have a very good feeling about you this month....if af is due tomorrow and you have all this going on fxed its preggers for you


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Ich, hope your withdrawl symptoms are under control. :haha: I hope that when it is a good testing window you get your BFP! FXed for ya!
> 
> Sweetz....Sounds like you're sitting on the fence! Have you tested? Wow, how exciting if you got your BFP.
> 
> Tabs, sounds like you're in the 2ww. I would think you could start the progesterone cream any day now. You might wanna call your doc and just confirm.
> 
> So I've been super stressed at work and of all the months to fall pregant, this one is not the best one because of everything going on. After so many months of trying, I just figured it would never happen and I gave up after the last AF. Well, I don't know when I O'd....haven't temped....haven't done ANYTHING. We only BD'd like three times this month! The worst dry spell yet! My bbs have been really sore & today I had very light spotting. Cycles have been 31 days.....so unless my body is miraculously going back to a shorter cycle, there is a possibility it could be implantation bleeding. And I'm not even excited! Go figure the first month I really don't care will be the month I get a sticky bean. And if I am PG, I won't believe I am going to stay pregnant for quite some time. I will be happy but I don't think I want to get all attached and excited too early. What a saga TTC has been!
> 
> Kelly, I'm glad you're doing another IVF cycle. I hope it works out this time. After all the disappointments in the past, you sure do deserve a change of luck.

How I have missed your posts. Don't stress too much. They say as soon as you stop 'trying' is when you get what you want.


----------



## Sweetz33

Might test today but scard to...I dunno. Can't deal with another bfn....I think I'll just wait.


----------



## SaciaDarling

Lots of excitement going on here ladies! MY fingers are crossed for you all! Ich, Tabs, Sweetz, Lil... You are all too funny. I wish we could all meet in person, like a monthly book club but for all this baby bs going on in our lives lol. I follow two different fertility trackers... One said I O'd yesterday ( which I think I did) and the other says I O today! Soooo..... That being said, I'm about to commence I the horizontal baby line dance... And then hop on the TWW train! ... See u ladies in a few! Choo choooo


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - if you don't want to get too excited, I will get excited for you! Fingers crossed this will be your month!

ATM, I THINK I am 11 dpo. FF didn't give me crosshairs but I think I Oed around CD 19. I had a dip but temps didn't spike like they usually do but when I temped today, it was the highest they have ever been. Not getting my hopes up too much because if I was late Oing or didnt O at all, I would be too disappointed so I am just going to wait it out til AF shows.


----------



## jennajul2001

im out ladies, af showed up late last night and is here full on today so good luck to you all. Im not sure I can take anymore ttcing, I cant stand the disappointment every month. I am off to cry myself to sleep I am just heart broken again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jenna so sorry the witch showed up :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

How you doing sweetz did you test in the end? Good luck to you and Jessica I hope you get your bfp x


----------



## lch28

so sorry jenna =[
sweetz test! lol i am such a bad influence


----------



## lch28

okay ladies..
i caved and tested and i am convinced i saw the faintest bfp ever.
fiancee saw it too.. i cant take a pic because it is too blury on my phone.

i am not gonna get excited we may both just have line eye


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you, I can't wait to see the pic of tomorrows bfp line x


----------



## lch28

i hope im not imagining things lol it was so faint but it was there.. because the first line showed up asap and then after 45 sec i swear i saw a second one. im gonna borrow my moms camera to take a pic of tomorrows test. if its bfn ill feel sooo dumb for even posting lol


----------



## MrsDuck

It's so early any hint of a line is great, hopefully it will be darker tomorrow x


----------



## lch28

i hope soo.... it was a blue dye though i don't think its an evap because it showed up in 45 seconds but who knows. i think im off to buy a frer lol =D i am so bad


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! No haven't caved yet. There isn't even a test in the house to avoid temptation. 

Ich a faint is something! Buy a frer!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

DH just told me that is af doesn't arrive by Monday morning HE is buying a test! Lol! I have will power....but I think he is right on this one. We will see...not too optimistic...but that might just be fear...


----------



## lch28

sweetz dont lose hope. i got another faint bfp with frer =D hope im not seeing things im gonna post a pic if and when it is dark enough to see on pic. still scared i have line eye


----------



## tabs46001

well another positive opk today and no more cramps so maybe they were o cramps...they say that progesterone cream can halt ovulation if you take it to early so i wonder if i should do it today or wait until tomorrow when i will be 1dpo


----------



## Sweetz33

Well if AF doesn't show I will test Monday AM.


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs, I would wait til you start getting negative opks again...that way you know your surge is gone


----------



## lch28

fx sweetz im testing again tmrw with fmu


----------



## tabs46001

i start the progesterone cream tomorrow so no symptom spotting for me cause the doc says the cream will cause all the pregnancy symptoms... i really hope it works : )


----------



## River12

Been following for a while but it is difficult for me to get on a pc to post. Wow a lot of exciting stuff happening on here at the moment!
Ich I hope so so very much it is a bfp for you. What great timing for you.
Sweetz I really don't know how you can wait I admire your determination to not cave. I hope when you do test it is 2 very very clear lines.
Jenny although the month has been a stressful one how awesome if you do get a bfp.
Good luck to everyone else in the tww. I know those 2weeks just go so so slow


----------



## lch28

thank you hun. i will update tmrw


----------



## Sweetz33

I think it is more fear than determination to be honest. My angel was due on the 15th so I'm afraid of that BFN...I think if I took a test, got a BFN AND then a couple weeks later see my daughter's god mom's new baby knowing that should of been me, it would be too much.


----------



## lch28

i understand sweetz.. i hope af never shows and you get a bfp you deserve it hun i cant imagine how hard it is that your daughters god mom is having a baby soon


----------



## Sweetz33

it sucks but I am trying soooo hard to be happy for her. She is having a little boy too...which is what I am praying for. Like I have said before, if the roles were reversed I know she would be happy for me. :) She will be an outstanding mom too....and she is doing this all on her own. The baby daddy turned out to be an abusive ahole. I admire her strength. I am so scared to test it is unreal. The signs are all good and stuff.. but still worried. I pray that it is our time. We both want this so much. It would be the best anniversary gift ever and to be able to tell my DH on Father's day, after a 16 year gap that he is having another one would be, well words can't even describe what that would feel like!

I could use baby dust (and some TCC safe anxiety pills lol) right about now. Praying AF stays away but scared she will show her ugly face tomorrow. :(

Yeah...I'm a mess right now. Trying to keep positive so distracting myself with my hobby of video editing and web design crap...Might just land up trying to sleep.

*facepalm*

Sorry for rambling y'all...and thanks for being there for me...


----------



## lch28

baby dust!! i don't know how to do the little baby dust symbol.. but sweetz i feel for you i really hope you get a bfp you so deserve it .. i know how you feel that she is having a boy.. two weeks after Sophia went to heaven my fiancee found out his cousin was having a baby girl and we were just so sad.. i know you will be a great mommy (and already are!!) wait so if fiancee is going to buy a test on monday how are you going to hide if its positive till fathers day lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Trust me I will find a way! lol Unless he stands by the door while I pee ROFL!! :haha: 

I did notice something odd. When I sit straight up (which I normal do for posture reasons) I start getting crampy and twinges, but it I lay back and relax, they stop. :wacko:

I will say I am getting frustrated as none of my pants are fitting right bc I am bloated. I have been wearing baggy man shorts and joggies for the past week! :wacko:I look so scrubby haha!!


----------



## Sweetz33

btw you fish out your phone yet or is a permanent gift to the porcelian goddess hahahaha!!


----------



## lch28

hahaha no i made fiancee fish it out and now it is in a bag of rice. you may think i am nuts but i have done this many times.. last time in a puddle and you take the phone apart put it in a bag of rice for a week and it works again!! all the moisture gets sucked out. see i could buy a new phone.. but i am far to stubborn.. plus there are pics of sophia on there so i refuse to do that.

i cant wait till you tested. i tested 3 times today lol.. they are all faint bfps.. i am gonna take one with fmu tomorrow with a frer and post it . i pray we will be bump buddies


----------



## Sweetz33

That would be....

EPIC!! 

lol


----------



## lch28

i knowww!! i don't even have a doctor at the moment. i refuse to go to my old doctor cause she ignored my concerns when i knew something was wrong and then i lost the baby. guess that will have to wait till monday


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok how about this....

AF is due tomorrow...
If temp spikes, I buy a test and pee on it lol
If stays same, I wait until Monday
If it drops I wait for af 

Deal???

rofl!


----------



## lch28

yes deal!!! lol.. when did you get AF ? wondering if we'd have the same due date almost. my due date is feb 14th. valentines day! according to FF


----------



## Sweetz33

May 6th
FF says I'm due February 12 if my lil bean stuck. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow...dizzy, nauseous and stomach cramps all of a sudden...with a side of a couple burps haha seesh...maybe chili dogs was a bad dinner idea rofl


----------



## lch28

lol i think these are all good signs.. last night i was so nauseous .. i ate a tiny reeses pb cup and almost threw up.. then i passeeed outt!! i am nauseous right now also.. i can't sleep.. my fiancee went camping with his friends and i can never sleep when he's gone lol
:growlmad: he keeps texting me and telling me to get some sleep but i just cantt..


----------



## lch28

heyy we would have close to the same due date.. i hope you get a bfp and i hope i don't have a bad case of line eye!!!! lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz and Ich so exciting! Hope u are bump buddies! :)

Tabs I agree on waiting for neg OPK. 

Jess I think we have felt similar the past month or so. Thanks for being giddy on my behalf bc I'm not. Lol. The pink spot I had today was hardly anything, barely noticeable. I have had pre AF fool me one other time though so I am not gonna fall for the witch's nonsense!

Lil, I have missed being more involved on here. We sure have been through a lot together as a group via these threads! :) 

Jenna sorry bout the witch. I know precisely how u feel. I am there. It's ok to give up. I know that's weird but it has helped me cope better not trying. Takes the pressure away. I hope u feel better soon. It will all work out eventually. :hugs:

So extra :dust: to our ladies who are testing!!! I am so happy about the faint line Ich!!! :dance:

To all the ladies in the neverending journey (lol) hold on tight. We will all be super moms soon.


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, sorry I have been quiet, moved into our new house yesterday so been busy cleaning and unpacking :happydance:

Sending all you lovely ladies some lucky :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

No sign of AF so far *fx'd* Got another bought of vertigo and nausea last night. Weird thing though, I wasn't even standing, I was laying in bed. The room just started spinning. Boobs and nips still sore. Still gassy...this is the most irritating one. Bloated, CM creamy & CP H/F/C still. 

Temp not sure what to record. Woke up around 4:30-5am needing to pee really bad so took temp. 97.70. Went back to sleep and took my temp at normal time 6:15 (have alarm set) and it was 97.34. :wacko: Not sure which to record or how to record!

I think if AF doesn't show today, I will be buying a test and peeing on it tomorrow no matter what. I am still mondo scared to test but even if I record the lower temp I am still +6 over my CL. What do you ladies think? Which temp do I record??


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> No sign of AF so far *fx'd* Got another bought of vertigo and nausea last night. Weird thing though, I wasn't even standing, I was laying in bed. The room just started spinning. Boobs and nips still sore. Still gassy...this is the most irritating one. Bloated, CM creamy & CP H/F/C still.
> 
> Temp not sure what to record. Woke up around 4:30-5am needing to pee really bad so took temp. 97.70. Went back to sleep and took my temp at normal time 6:15 (have alarm set) and it was 97.34. :wacko: Not sure which to record or how to record!
> 
> I think if AF doesn't show today, I will be buying a test and peeing on it tomorrow no matter what. I am still mondo scared to test but even if I record the lower temp I am still +6 over my CL. What do you ladies think? Which temp do I record??

google bbt adjuster and use the first temp on it to get your temp...the second one you didn't sleep long enough


----------



## lch28

yeah use the bbt adjuster.
ladies i have gotten my :bfp:
i will upload a pic if it even works


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> google bbt adjuster and use the first temp on it to get your temp...the second one you didn't sleep long enough

well if that's the case the adjuster said my temp should of been 98.00 degrees :wacko: highest temp to date!


----------



## lch28

yayy i can't wait for you to temp i have used to temp adjuster like twice i think


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> yeah use the bbt adjuster.
> ladies i have gotten my :bfp:
> i will upload a pic if it even works

I am so very happy for you...wishing you a h & h 9 months. looking forward to seeing your pic if you get it loaded:hugs:


----------



## lch28

wow. test i mean


----------



## lch28

thanks lil :hugs: i am terrible with computers.. lol.. you can't even see it in the pic either do you ladies see it? have a blood test tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







tweaked 1.png
File size: 129.6 KB
Views: 11









resize 8.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lilblossom

Used my first opk this cycle and already showing a good second line...usually I have 2 lines but second one is very faint so thinking I may be right and could ovulate early this cycle...we shall see. Forgot to temp this morning. :dohh:
If I keep forgetting may just have to forgo it all together this cycle
Think tonight I will begin to lay there afterwards to give the swimmers a good shot at making it where they need to be. Its probably too soon but can't hurt anything.


----------



## Sweetz33

*YAY! ICH!!!! WOOHOO!!!! *


Ok...I used 3 different bbt adjusters hehe! I am going to go on the FF one bc it is the only one that let me put both my 4ish temp and my normal time temp, it says 97.70. Still an increase...Still no af...I think when DH gets home I should cave and test....as long as the witch doesn't come. Still scared she will show...


----------



## lch28

i used soft cups this cycle. i laid down for 20 min then put them in. on the day i ovulated and day i got +opk i put some pre seed in the cup! does anyone see my lines? lol


----------



## lilblossom

Ich I can see it on the second one...its faint but I see it.


----------



## Sweetz33

I see them! Especially in the negative film one! I am so happy for you! I hope to join you to or row! So nervous!


----------



## lch28

thank you ladies <3 
lil maybe not temping will be a good thing !
sweetz test today today today!!


----------



## tabs46001

Ich that is awesome : ) Hopefully we will all be following your lead lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I don't have a test and DH is at work u til 5! He has the car! Lol!

I have slight cramping right now but not like painful af. Keep burping too hehe. Omg...I just dazed out watching tv and got teary with a weight watchers commercial?! :wacko: wow...I have issues.


----------



## lch28

thank you tabs =D i hope everyone here gets a bfp. you all deserve it ladies thank you for supporting me and being there these past months

sweetz all sounds good i had mild cramping too different from af and have gotten teary eyed at least 8 times in 3 days lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Ich :happydance:

I can tell this is going to be a busy month for bfp's, sweetz you're next x


----------



## lch28

thanks hun :hugs:
so have you figured out if you are 11dpo or O'd the other day?? did you bd to be safe?


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know what the positive opk was about?? I've still got lots of creamy cm so who knows I have decided to test on Tuesday if af hasn't arrived, been bd'ing just in case it was a late o.

I hope to be joining you soon, I'm so happy for you x


----------



## Sweetz33

Duck I hope so! So scared to test :wacko:


----------



## MrsDuck

And me. Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok which test do I buy...


----------



## tabs46001

FRER!!! lol 

So i must be having an extra long surge cause i have had 3 days of super positive opk's and tested fmu and in the evening with both super duper positive lol is this a good thing ?


----------



## Sweetz33

When DH gets home I'm gunna go to Walmart and buy a test. They have some at family dollar but don't know how accurate those will be. I don't think I will be able to his it until fathers day if it is positive haha


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> FRER!!! lol
> 
> So i must be having an extra long surge cause i have had 3 days of super positive opk's and tested fmu and in the evening with both super duper positive lol is this a good thing ?

A good strong surge can't be bad:)

I had ff disregard my long limbo cycle and it has predicted ovulation on Friday for me which could very well be correct because I did my cp/cm check and I am very high...almost couldn't find it and very soft...cant reach to feel if open or not...mine is inverted so the opening is toward my back....incidently I am having lower back pain today too so wondering if its related.


----------



## MrsDuck

What time is he back, how long have we got to wait to hear your news?


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> When DH gets home I'm gunna go to Walmart and buy a test. They have some at family dollar but don't know how accurate those will be. I don't think I will be able to his it until fathers day if it is positive haha

Alot of people use the family dollar store ones. They are 25mlu so not as sensitive as frer claim to be. since the dollar store ones are only a dollar it wouldn't hurt to get one just for fun of it but frer is better


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> What time is he back, how long have we got to wait to hear your news?

He leaves work at 5, takes him about 45 minutes to get home. He might stay late though bc he overslept and was late this am. I'm not sure if I should call him or not and see if he can pick one up. Trying to get motivated to do some things around the house but feel so blah. Got another slight dizzy spell sitting in the recliner. Thought af started so ran to bathroom, all clear but did have a wee bit of loose #2... But I think that's my nerves haha I thought waiting to O was bad...the. I thought the TWW was bad....but this waiting until he gets home to get a test is unbearable! Rofl! Dangit all...my theory to not by a test so I didn't cave is backfiring haha


----------



## lch28

frer is the best. that is what i used. i also used a shop rite brand lol im gonna go to the dollar tree today also. sweetz when does he get home?!?! i hope you guys will all join me soon


----------



## tabs46001

just make sure you get the new choice ones the dollar store mid stream ones are blue dye ironically the good ones are the ones that are only a dollar lol


----------



## lch28

i can't wait to here your results! call and see if he can pick one up and make sure to get a frer


----------



## lch28

yeah at dollar store get new choice it is a cassette test


----------



## MrsDuck

I would get him to pick one up on his way home just in case he doesn't want to go back out once he's home. Don't you have an emergency one hidden somewhere?


----------



## lch28

lol any store in walking distance?? gosh we are annoying =D


----------



## Sweetz33

Rofl! Y'all are cracking me up! Okmhow about this one...I said if my temp is 98.20 or higher I will call him to pick up a test...temped...98.19...I swear my body is teasing me haha


----------



## lilblossom

its a good think none of you live close together or you would be taking her tests...last time I think i pushed someone to test it was Dahlia and she got her bfp....Sweetz you should just phone a friend and ask for lift to store...could tell her you need something else if you don't want to say why.


----------



## Sweetz33

Walgreens is within a mile away...I think. Lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

I know if Ich was close I would have her over here with 3 different tests and her pushing me into the bathroom...then hear her saying "well?! Didja pee on it yet?! Huh? Huh? HUH?!" lol


----------



## lch28

hahaha i was about to post that before.. that if i lived in florida id be beeping in your driveway pjs and all =D


----------



## Sweetz33

I haven't doubt Ich lol


----------



## lch28

lol i think im gonna go stock up on dollar tree tests just to watch them get darker every morning..


----------



## Sweetz33

Rofl! Temped again and it jumped from 98.19 to 98.27! I haven't even done anything. I'm sitting in the recliner. It has only been 10 minutes.


----------



## lilblossom

Well a nice morning walk to Walgreens it is ..hahaha. I am gonna have to pop on my cell phone today..gotta head to work shortly


----------



## lch28

lol sweetz call dh! he will be more then happy to buy a test


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Well a nice morning walk to Walgreens it is ..hahaha. I am gonna have to pop on my cell phone today..gotta head to work shortly

Rofl! Soooo tempted to walk. Will that hurt things if I walk? Lol!


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Well a nice morning walk to Walgreens it is ..hahaha. I am gonna have to pop on my cell phone today..gotta head to work shortly
> 
> Rofl! Soooo tempted to walk. Will that hurt things if I walk? Lol!Click to expand...

its healthy


----------



## lch28

lol noo walking is good.. i swam the other day and freaked out.. scared to swim again today..

how hot is it there? stay hydrated lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Maps says Walgreens is 1.9 miles away. Hmm....calling DH. Lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

It is about 85* out


----------



## lch28

haha no i wouldn't walk that far just cause im lazy .. call him. maybe he can come home early lol..


----------



## lilblossom

Call and order some food for delivery and when they ask if you want anything else, tell them to stop off at the drugstore hahahahah


----------



## Sweetz33

Brb...gunna call DH lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Rofl lil! DH calling me back bc was sper busy...he is a bail bonds man. Getting "pulling" cramps on the left side of belly by belly button grrrr


----------



## Jessica28

I think I just got a BFP.....not feeling too hopeful though because the second line was light (urine was really dilute though) and I am really nervous.


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> I think I just got a BFP.....not feeling too hopeful though because the second line was light (urine was really dilute though) and I am really nervous.

OMG looks like June is our month for a string of bfp's...a line is a line Jess...gonna update you on first page. wishing you a h & h 9 months


----------



## Excalibur

Ich & Jess - Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I wish you both a Happy and Healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## Sweetz33

Argh! Damn hot FL weather! I would totally walk if it wasn't so damn hot! Lol! We decided if it was positive we are not telling anyone until after 3-4 months. He is old school and believes in superstitions. We told before 3 month mark and I mc...he said I can tell my BFF and his son but no one else. Y'all don't count bc y'all are my online support. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Roflmao! Just talked to DH. He said why? Huh? Ok um I have $6 is that enough to buy one? Lol! I said um don't think so dear. He then said ok then when I get home I can just run back out haha! Love it!


----------



## Jessica28

Li - I am half afraid to have you change anythig on the front page. It was faint after all.... I don;'t really have any signs or anything...

Do anyone have bbm here? I would like to send my pic to someone to upload for me and see what you ladies think?


----------



## Sweetz33

Jessica28 said:


> Li - I am half afraid to have you change anythig on the front page. It was faint after all.... I don;'t really have any signs or anything...
> 
> Do anyone have bbm here? I would like to send my pic to someone to upload for me and see what you ladies think?

If you email it to me I can upload it for you...I will pm my Addie.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats ich and Jen and good luck sweetz!


----------



## lch28

jen you can email it to me from your phone?? congrats.. mine was faint too lets be bump buddies! anyway my email is [email protected]


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Jessica woo hoo. They are all coming out today. I want to join you :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Im really not sure....the line is not really showing on the pics....hoping for a tweaker. Can clearly see it with the naked eye though.


----------



## Jessica28

Sweetz - Sent!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh...going to switch to iPad and lay down. Temp risen to 98.32, feeling dizzy, weird cramps...not painful or af feeling though. Going to drink some juice in case my blood sugar is dropping (damn hypoglycemia)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok...let me check email :)


----------



## lch28

you can hardly see mine in the pics either but it is there. getting a blood test to confirm tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetz33

I can def. see a line.....what about you ladies? Congrats Jess!!! It is there!!


----------



## lch28

i didn't get it lol.. i don't think let me check my email jessica did you send it? OMGG BE MY BUMP BUDDIE!


----------



## Jessica28

Can you upload it to here for me sweetz?


----------



## SaciaDarling

Ahhhh the anticipation is killing me!!!! I wanna see BFP pics!!!! And Sweetz... Pee on a damn stick already lol... I'm dying to know! Ich, I can see your line. Congratulations! ... With all this excitement my TWW should go by pretty fast! 12 days till AF either misses her plane( FX'd) , or doesn't :-/


----------



## SaciaDarling

I'm really gassy lol... Wondering if it could be implantation stuffs in the works? Or if I just need to lay off on whatever food:-/ I know it's pretty early to think I'd be showing ANY symptoms at all


----------



## lilblossom

Sweets hasnt peed on that damn stick yet? Im at work so cant check in agoin for a while


----------



## tabs46001

getting crampy again hhmm we shall see ; )


----------



## 7981

Congrats Ich and Jess! Hoping for a BFP for you too sweets! I have been checking in all day between naps, I worked until 8am. 

Still in limbo...


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol no I haven't peed on a stick yet! Waiting for DH to get home, he is bringing me a test. Took a little over 3 hr nap and woke up dizzy, nauseous, crampy and just ugh. Took temp 98.03. My random daily temp is normally low 97s so still kinda up there. I have low temps, according to doc that is due to the hypoglycemia. Anything 99* or higher is considered a high temp for me. No af as of yet. CP still h/f/c and still having creamy cm. Don't worry ladies, y'all will be the first to know what the results are...well after DH and son of course.


----------



## lch28

=D what time is this all going downn lol?!?!? tell fiancee he best be hurrying. no just kidding


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Ich seriously if you lived closer we would be getting in sooooomuch trouble together! It should all be going down in the next couple hours. On a gross note....I'm gassy as hell Ew....lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Hubby just called...wants to know if he should get clear blue digital or frer....advice? He said he was looking online and these got the best reviews. I love this man lol


----------



## lch28

hey sweetz def frer.. clearblue is not as sensitive. i got a + frer with sophia 9dpo and a - clear blue until 2 days after AF was due. then clear blue said pregnant


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> Lol! Ich seriously if you lived closer we would be getting in sooooomuch trouble together! It should all be going down in the next couple hours. On a gross note....I'm gassy as hell Ew....lol

i knoww!!!!! lol too bad im here in Jersey.. hate it. Never leaving though, my baby is buried here


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol and I avoid Jersey like the plague haha! I'm originally from MA. Ok I will tell him frer. Ty!


----------



## lch28

welcome!!! fx for a bfp!! mine was so faint i almost threw it out. then i was like wait a moment. I SEE A EFFIN LINE!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sweetz you are killing me, I want to go to bed but I want to know the outcome of your test first. How much longer? x


----------



## lch28

hahah is it late near you? it is 5:30 where me and sweetz are


----------



## MrsDuck

It 10.30 here but I can hardly keep my eyes open.........but I can't go to bed til I know the outcome


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol duck! Should be soon. Waiting from call from DH saying he left work. I swear this gas is annoying...Ich you got bubble butt too lol


----------



## lch28

hahah yeah. that was the worst my last pregnancy.. it was embarrassing! i am also starving!! not soo nauseous yet that usually doesn't kick in for me until 6 weeks but i am so hungry and fiancee hates eating before like 7 pm grrr


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck x


----------



## Sweetz33

I have fuzzy brain and dizziness too...argh


----------



## lch28

yeah i get dizzy usually in the AM.. and i think i have peed 3 times in the last hour


----------



## Sweetz33

IKR! I have hardly drank anything today and peed over 10x and I have been awake for...maybe 5-6 hours? If that...


----------



## Sweetz33

Mine gets worse the later it gets...


----------



## lch28

me too. once i hit 12 weeks last time.. i peed.. every hour in the middle of the night. i was exhausted and grouchy all the time. i have a very sensitive bladder to begin with. but my fiancee is like a camel. seriously thinks he pees like once a day


----------



## Sweetz33

My hubby is the same way! Yesterday I was in the bathroom brushing my hair and he came into pee and it was so potent...I looked at him and said damn you stink....he just laughed bc lately I have been bluntly honest haha


----------



## MrsDuck

It's all gone quiet are you peeing on a stick sweetz?


----------



## lch28

fx!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol not yet. Got call from hubby he will be leaving work at 6:30 which means home around 7. Which also means by 8 I should have a result. :) so nervous...I'm expecting a bfn...not sure why. 

P.s. I just peed AGAIN!


----------



## MrsDuck

In that case I'm afraid I will have to wake up to your bfp x


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry Duck! Hubby's coworker is running late.


----------



## SaciaDarling

Omg Sweetz! You're so preggo! The mind plays such mean tricks on us as women... But your symptoms are way too in your face for a BFN. Plus u didn't get AF yet soooo.... Teehee hee... U best post a pic of that two lined stick! So excited for u.... Can't wait


----------



## lch28

sweetz try to hold your pee till he gets home lol so it is more concentrated


----------



## Sweetz33

I'll try! If I hold it hurts haha


----------



## lch28

lol okay okay where is this husband of yours?!?!


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> lol okay okay where is this husband of yours?!?!

Hopefully driving home dangit rofl!


----------



## lilblossom

lol I had to read through 4 pages of new posts and no results yet?....You are killing my Sweetz. Ich, I am closest to you I think in northern Md.

Tabs...no Af...its time for Ovulation!!!

Jen, geez...you might beat my limbo if you don't start af soon. have you been checking to see if you have ovulated late? I got positive opks on cd 58 and af was just 13 days later. topped out at 71 day cycle but once I ovulated I felt a significant change in my body and knew something was different.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol no lil he isn't home yet


----------



## lilblossom

pee on an opk then


----------



## Sweetz33

Don't have any of those either lol


----------



## Sweetz33

DH on his way home!! So nervous!! I feel like a teenage girl going on her first date! Lol!


----------



## lch28

omgg!!! i cant wait!!


----------



## lch28

yes lil that is close to me. i have been to Maryland once. ocean city lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I gotta peeeeeeeeeee! Lol! But I'm holding ittttttt! Lol!


----------



## lch28

hold it hold it! how far away does he work hahahaha


----------



## Kelly9

Dear lord where is he sweets?


----------



## 7981

... On pins and needles for you sweets!

Lil, I have occasionally taken OPKs and there is a line, but not quite positive. This is killing me. Will let you know today's OPK results in a few minutes. I was getting cramps on the left side two days ago, maybe I missed the surge.


----------



## Sweetz33

He is at Walgreens! Walgreens is 1.9 miles from my house!! I know bc I google mapped it early to see if it was too far to walk lol!


----------



## tabs46001

i have officially had 3 days of positive opk's so im hoping for crosshairs tomorrow lil


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz this is worse than the cliffhangers on my favorite tv shows


----------



## SaciaDarling

Surely you've peed by now Sweetz!!!!! R we pregnant?baaaaah


----------



## Sweetz33

BFN :( I guess I will try again in the am.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> BFN :( I guess I will try again in the am.

so sorry we pressured you...but no af is good news


----------



## Sweetz33

It's ok lil...I'm sure af will show...damnit all...


----------



## SaciaDarling

Agreed! And it's soo damn late u peed a million times today. You peed all the hcg out. Even if u wake up in the middle of the night, pee... It should be enough surge. You're in my prayers till then


----------



## lch28

=[ sweetz your not out till af shows.. def use fmu tomorrow.. i tested again tonight for fun and i hardly had a positive because my pee was like water..


----------



## Sweetz33

Just saw a spot on my britches :( sonova *beep* checked CP still h/f/c and still have creamy cm...wtf? If this is af just come already! Still feeling dizzy but that could be low blood sugar. Weird twinges and slight cramping. Nips still sore. Temp shot up to 98.83. So effin confused girls....


----------



## lch28

maybe its implantation bleeding.. you can implant as late as 12dpo


----------



## Sweetz33

Really feeling like af going to show up....feel dizzy and slightly nauseous after eating dinner. Just got pretty bad cramp in left side of belly by belly button and mild but not painful cramping in abs. Pretty sure af will show up during the night. :( just want to crawl on bed and make it tomorrow already...


----------



## Kelly9

Hoping you get some good news! Does witch usually show at 12dpo for you?


----------



## lch28

aww sweetz =[ if AF shows next month . i used soft cups this month maybe you should try them


----------



## nesSAH

*Sweetz33* :( Sorry hun!!! 

*Ich* heard your news, congrats :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Hoping you get some good news! Does witch usually show at 12dpo for you?

Ever since the d&c pretty dang predictable here. March the 12th, April the 9th, May the 6th....so yeah...I have the "perfect cycle" says my doc...just came from the bathroom bc overwhelming nausea. Only position comfy in is stretched out. Any position sitting is uncomfy and I get mild cramping. Wtf is going on with my body? If af doesn't show and I'm still - calling my doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

I'd test tomorrow, your temps are great and you're having other symptoms, maybe you're one of the few who gets their positive later.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww sweetz so sorry I really thought I was going to wake up to your bfp, there is still time. Fingers crossed for when you wake up and test x


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I just did another FRER...Still a faint line like yesterday....Should I be concerned?

ICH what are your lines like?


----------



## lch28

they are faint but progressing. i would not be concerned any line is a line. 9dpo could hardly see it , 10dpo def there just light. you really can't see in my pictures though. i am taking another frer today once fiancee gets out of the shower.. grr.. he decided to get in before me and he takes like 40 mins!


----------



## lch28

and it takes 24-48 hours for hcg to double i think some people wait 2 days. i can't do that lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, you are not out until the :witch: shows though :af: :growlmad:


----------



## tabs46001

Well got the crosshairs but we didnt bd like i wanted to last night cause hubby fell asleep in the living room watching netflix gggrrr hope it worked this time : )


----------



## Jessica28

I'm doing a digi tomorrow night... I am a little scared...


----------



## tabs46001

Fx jessica .. : )

my opk for the 5th day in a row is positive its just equal to the control line so its getting lighter but it was my last one so i dunno lol


----------



## lilblossom

Jess dont worry that your line has darkened yet...your hcg doubles every 3 days so in another day or so it will darken up.

Ich yay for another bfp...I am sure you and dh are on :cloud9:.

Tabs, glad to hear your opks are getting lighter.

As for me, we began the bding for this cycle...lol hubby got me last night and this morning. Both times I laid down afterwards for about 20 mins. I have today off so taking it somewhat easy. Forgot to temp again this morning so may not do it this month at all. Haven't done an opk yet...trying to wait another 15 mins at least so its been at least 2 hours but man do I have to go hahaha.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I'm sure everything is fine your hcg is just starting to build up I'm sure you will get a nice dark line on a couple of days

Ich yay for progressing lines

Tabs what a long surge you have happy bd'ing 

Lil looks like you are on course for a bd marathon this cycle, keep it up

Sweetz and more testing?

Afm I tested this morning with ic and bfn I'm not a happy chicken or duck for that matter but hopefully it's just too early but got a feeling I'm out this month


----------



## lilblossom

Sorry to hear you had a bfn this morning Mrs Duck...hopefully you are wrong and are not out.

Has anyone noticed how quiet it is here today compared to the busy posting over the weekend...I realize folks are working but really? hahah


----------



## MrsDuck

It's a bank holiday here so just had time to catch up on what's been going on, glad the thread had been quieter today or else it would have taken me ages.

I've just made a focaccia it's just come out of the oven, mmmm

I hope everyone is well and for those of you in the uk you are enjoying the bank holiday :thumbup:


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> It's a bank holiday here so just had time to catch up on what's been going on, glad the thread had been quieter today or else it would have taken me ages.
> 
> I've just made a focaccia it's just come out of the oven, mmmm
> 
> I hope everyone is well and for those of you in the uk you are enjoying the bank holiday :thumbup:

ok, what is a focaccia?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's an Italian bread, quite flat with lots of air bubbles in it, then you can put whatever you like in or on it, fried onions, peppers or I have just done quite a plain garlic rosemary and sea salt one it's scrummy


----------



## Sweetz33

Landed up at the ER this am bc of horrible stomach pains. AF still not here. CM has dried up too. Doc said I have an obstructed bowel and gave me medications to flush my system so I will be a very unhappy sweetz for the next couple days. As for no AF and the spotting, he said bloodwork came out negative, but that doesn't mean I'm not. It could just mean that implantation just happened and my levels are not high enough to be noticeable. He said if af doesn't show I the next couple days to call primary doc. As for the other I'm referred to a gastro doc and being put on a very strict diet. High fiber, low sugar &fat. YUCK! Lol! I'll drop by in a bit but physically exhausted right now so taking a nap. Oh and btw...no pain meds period so I'm gunna have to suck it up with this headache. DH is being great and taking wonderful care of me so I'll be up and at it into time! Love all you girls!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh sweetz that's awful news I hope you feel a bit better after your sleep, what a bummer no meds :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Lil - I this I am still in shock and scared to death. Cannot wait for my sister to get here with a digi tomorrow. I think it is best not to tell anyone just yet until we know that everything is alright. I managed to get an appointment on Wednesday here at the clinic! I was plesantly suprised...usually it is booked solid. My bbs are not sore or anything...just more frequent urination if anything... Sigh.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Your bfp crept up on us all I think, what a lovely surprise. Congratulations again I'm sure you'll feel much more positive after the digi tomorrow


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Landed up at the ER this am bc of horrible stomach pains. AF still not here. CM has dried up too. Doc said I have an obstructed bowel and gave me medications to flush my system so I will be a very unhappy sweetz for the next couple days. As for no AF and the spotting, he said bloodwork came out negative, but that doesn't mean I'm not. It could just mean that implantation just happened and my levels are not high enough to be noticeable. He said if af doesn't show I the next couple days to call primary doc. As for the other I'm referred to a gastro doc and being put on a very strict diet. High fiber, low sugar &fat. YUCK! Lol! I'll drop by in a bit but physically exhausted right now so taking a nap. Oh and btw...no pain meds period so I'm gunna have to suck it up with this headache. DH is being great and taking wonderful care of me so I'll be up and at it into time! Love all you girls!

well at least you have an answer for your gassy troubles and such...get better quickly


----------



## Jessica28

It is so early though....I half wish I would have waited in case something goes wrong....
Scared it is a chemical or something...


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> Lil - I this I am still in shock and scared to death. Cannot wait for my sister to get here with a digi tomorrow. I think it is best not to tell anyone just yet until we know that everything is alright. I managed to get an appointment on Wednesday here at the clinic! I was plesantly suprised...usually it is booked solid. My bbs are not sore or anything...just more frequent urination if anything... Sigh.....

Try to just relax until there is something to worry about at least. I agree with not telling anyone...if we get a bfp again we aren't saying a word to anyone other than my daughter until we get into 2nd trimester. 

make sure you take some time to be happy.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Hope you have a speedy recovery hun :hugs: 

Sending you lovely ladies some lucky baby :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Having hot flashes pretty sure its the progesterone cream doc said it would make me feel pregnant so dont symptom spot ugh if i have to feel prego i really hope i get prego lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I really hope it works for you tabs x


----------



## Storm7

Hi all,

Congrats to those of you who have had recent BFPs - hopefully I will join you in the not too distant future.

I am Jo (30) married to my lovely hubby (31) and we have a 15 month old daughter. We lost our second baby at 12 weeks on the 21st March 2012. We are now trying again. After a disasterous cycle last month (14 days between AFs - nightmare) I think things are normal again now so fingers crossed! Currently in the 2ww 4DPO (based on estimations I haven't charted).


----------



## tabs46001

Welcome storm looks like we are cycle buddies i am 3dpo i had a m/c at almost 6wks in february im sorry for your loss but you are in the right place for ttc support : )


----------



## Storm7

Hi Tabs - we can try not to symptom spot together! I am sorry to hear about your loss too. Maybe we can go from cycle buddies to bump buddies and have our rainbow babies. Looks like you are far more clued up on your cycle! I was fortunate with conceiving my daughter and the baby that we lost in that we conceived in the first couple of months of trying both times so I never worried too much - I know I am unlikely to be as lucky this time around so may need to learn a few things about charting.


----------



## lilblossom

Storm7 said:


> Hi Tabs - we can try not to symptom spot together! I am sorry to hear about your loss too. Maybe we can go from cycle buddies to bump buddies and have our rainbow babies. Looks like you are far more clued up on your cycle! I was fortunate with conceiving my daughter and the baby that we lost in that we conceived in the first couple of months of trying both times so I never worried too much - I know I am unlikely to be as lucky this time around so may need to learn a few things about charting.

Hi Storm7, welcome and so sorry for you loss. Sounds like not only are you and Tabs cycle buddies but you seemed to have similar issues last cycle as well. Baby dust to you


----------



## lch28

tabs feel better hun =[ jessica i am sure all is well. my line has just gotten darker today and i am 11dpo. 9dpo and 10dpo it was very faint. 

welcome Storm7 so sorry for your loss
i got my beta done today =D calling doctor in 5 min for results.
i have also managed to get myself into the best high risk ob around..
ranked top 5 doctor in the state past 5 years
heres his site if anyone wants to take a look..
https://www.madisonavenueob-gyn.com/

seeing him next monday. surprised to here id already get an ultrasound at that appointment. they said i won't see a heart beat till 8 weeks but they will just be able to look at how things are


----------



## Storm7

Hi Ich - not to sound stupid but what is a beta?

Good news that you get an early scan - I can imagine the reassurance will be gratefully received.


----------



## lch28

its a blood test for the levels of hcg .
it is positive! yay!! they didn't give me the level yet said that will take 30 minutes and if i don't here from them today they will call tomorrow. anyone know what a normal level would be at this point?


----------



## Storm7

Great news!

Seems they do things a little differently Stateside. Here we just pee on a stick, tell the Docotr the result and wait for the call back! I haven't once been told my hcg level!


----------



## lch28

really? I live in the United States.. they always take your hcg blood levels every 2 days for a week or so to make sure they are doubling


----------



## Storm7

Yep - in the Uk we don't have that level of testing. In fact I was spotting from week 8 of last pregnancy and they wouldn't do anything - what will be will be was the way of thinking.


----------



## Kelly9

sweetz obstructed bowels are no fun and a serious matter, take care of yourself! I hope it's late implantation.

Welcome to storm I think it was? 

Hi everyone, busy cleaning, realtor coming tomorrow to take pics of the house and it's a mess! Back to cleaning.


----------



## lch28

my levels were only 52. the nurse said thats fine but idk.. should i use my ov date for how far i am instead of lmp?


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> my levels were only 52. the nurse said thats fine but idk.. should i use my ov date for how far i am instead of lmp?

that number sounds fine for 10 or 11 dpo...you dont start even producing it until implanting so dont worry...they will check again in a few days and it will be much higher


----------



## tabs46001

ich i think your number is great for this early and those will double in just a couple days : )


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies they are checking again on monday and also doing an ultrasound. i am excited. still convinced it was the soft cups


----------



## lilblossom

Man...I think I may be developing a uti...that could really put a damper on this cycle. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## lch28

once or twice i thought i was developing a uti so rather then wait and see i bought cranberry pills. you can get them at any drug store they will say for urinary tract health on bottle i felt better with in two das they are good to take regardless some people take them every day


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome storm, sorry for your loss.

Ich that's great news and a u/s already wow

Lil I hope the uti doesn't develop

Kelly I hope the photos go well and you find a buyer soon

Well I'm that convinced that I'm out for this month I had a glass of bubbles watching the fireworks to mark the queens jubilee tonight


----------



## Sweetz33

Still no af...not even any af symptoms. :wacko: 

Temp still elevated too. Had an argument with the pharmacy lady about my RX. She said it is OTC...and I said I understand but I need the stronger one. She sat there arguing with me saying you insurance won't cover it blah, blah, blah...I landed up cussing then called my doctor to speak with her. 10 min later she said my RX will be ready in an hour. 

So irritated right now it's unreal...


----------



## lch28

aww sweetz im sorry. i hope you feel better =[ ms duck you aren't out till af shows


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Ich. According to docs I'm still not out bc I am late. They did say that no matter what the obstruction has to be removed quickly bc if I am that will cause major problems. Starting complete body flush tomorrow.....not excited about this one...


----------



## tabs46001

hubby says he will make it up to me for falling asleep last night when we were supposed to bd for good measure so i guess tonight is our for good measure even though im pretty sure its too late to do anything but i am still getting ewcm and opk was positive today still so why not lol


----------



## lch28

tabs did you bd day before you ovulated?


----------



## SaciaDarling

Hi ladies! Welcome Storm! I'm 3dpo today and swear I am having symptoms. Normally way too early for my period signs. But also prob way too early for preggo signs since I haven't implanted yet if it did take. But I've had gas like CA-Razy! A bit more tired than usual, it seems I'm constipated since I haven't had a BM since Saturday and I know there's something in there (lmao sorry for TMI)... And this evening my nipples are tender when messed with. Also. I'm peeing a ht more also. My cervix is giving me a hard time tho. I thought I knew I had ovulated because of how it felt and how my CM was by now even up my cervix feels low, it's like medium soft and I think I'm still kinda open.... Plus horny as hell! The only thing is my CM has Hanes from watery to a thicker slightly cloudy-creamy consistency. OY! Icant do this to myself again. I'm just gonna wait and see... I'm due for AF next Friday which is also my payday and I refuse to buy or pee on any sticks until at least then. I'll just symptom spot and drive myself crazy that way lol, smh. 
Sweetz, Lil, Mrs. Duck, you ladies take care of yourselves. Your body is your temple :)... And your babies halfway house


----------



## 7981

Congrats Jess and Ich. 

I am calling a new OB-GYN tomorrow and making an appointment. Trying to get this sorted out.


----------



## Sweetz33

So I have everything prepared for tomorrows day of horribleness. Got a call from my primary care doc who is also my OB/GYN and he said once the flush is through he wants me to have an endoscopy and colonoscopy to make sure my body is healthy. He is concerned that my "blockage issues" might of contributed to my m/c. He said that plus all the stress can create a hostile environment for the baby. 

AF still not here and spotting stopped. Checked cervix still h/f/c. Creamy CM back. Boobs and nips still sore. Temp still elevated. This has got to be the most confusing cycle to date.:wacko:


----------



## tabs46001

we bd'ed on the 24th, 28th, 29th, 31st, 1st, and tonight and i o'ed on the 1st. i wanted to do the every other day but we have been so busy it ended up being when we could lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> we bd'ed on the 24th, 28th, 29th, 31st, 1st, and tonight and i o'ed on the 1st. i wanted to do the every other day but we have been so busy it ended up being when we could lol

If ff is correct you should be fine and if you haven't o'ed yet then you are taking care of business tonight ...relax..trust me too much stress can really wreak havoc....

As for me...I am thinking maybe not uti but having way too much bloating and water retention...lowering my salt intake...have all but cut out soda from my diet and increasing my water intake...plus lots of fiber. Hubby thinks that going all that time with out a period then having a heavy one wreaked havoc and that my body is adjusting. Not feeling good about our chances this month so just gonna go with the flow and see what happens. If I am to have a normal cycle I will ovulate this weekend and want to get my discomfort out of the way before then.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sweetz you poor thing I hope clearing your blockages isn't too nasty for you.

Tabs keep bd'ing just in case

Sacia the symptoms look good even at this early stage

Jenifer I hope you get some answers soon

Lil I hope it isn't a uti

Afm still bfn this morning, I know I'm out so ordered more opks and ic's and a couple of frer's. I just want af to show now to get on with new cycle. Looks like no valentines baby for me


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Jessica28

Any pregnant ladies here NOT have sore bbs?

I am kind of worried because I don't have sore bbs or much or anything.... I didn't have anything with my last pregnancy either aside from frequent urination.... I just didn't feel pregnant and I am afraid it will be the same again...


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> Any pregnant ladies here NOT have sore bbs?
> 
> I am kind of worried because I don't have sore bbs or much or anything.... I didn't have anything with my last pregnancy either aside from frequent urination.... I just didn't feel pregnant and I am afraid it will be the same again...

I am 13 weeks pregnant and I don't have any symptoms, haven't even suffered with morning sickness, the only symptoms I have had really are being tired and having an increased appetite, don't worry about it hun, maybe we are just the lucky ones :)


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 my boobs dont really hurt much . maybe my nipples a tiny tiny bit only if fiancee messes with them lol.. and i am not nauseous either . that usually doesn't start till 6-7 weeks for me


----------



## Sweetz33

I always got sore boobs and nips.

Waiting on DH to wake up then the fun times begin...yay....*sigh* still no af, same position on cp, cm the same too. Crampy, bloated, stopped up, gassy...but im assuming those are all bc of the other thing. Over tired, temp still above cover line even though small dip today. Backache...not sure which one that is a symptom of though haha! Irritable but for good reason. I'm trying to see the humor in all this bc that is who I am. :) the way I look at it, I'll loose some of my unwanted weight SCORE! I took before pictures so I can see the difference. Apparently there will be one...funny...my counter looks like an 80 y/o's dream...bran flakes, activia & prune juice rofl! 

One favor y'all...no one light a match! Bwahahahaha! ;) what?! Lol! What is life without humor! ;)


----------



## SaciaDarling

So I woke up this morning with a little pep in my step because I ha a dream that I peed on 3 sticks and all am back positive. My manager and coworker and husband were in my dream! I thought it was a good omen or some intuition. BUT then I went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and CM like I do every morning and it was the most like an egg white consistency that it's been all cycle! My two fertility trackers say my O day was this past weekend, and although my cervix was high and soft and open, my CM was only watery at best. Now it seems my cervix is playing levels and this morning it is high, firm and medium open?! I dunno, I'm confused. Am I ovulating now that my CM is egg white and stretchy even tho my cervix is not right? Or did I O when my tracker said?.... :-( I don't wanna miss my window... Guess I will be baby dancing tonight::shrugs::


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess and Ich congrats!! Try not to stress, although that is easier said than done. 

Ex when do u find out the gender?

Sweetz hope u get sorted out soon. No fun!

AF showed up cd29 so looks like I am back to a 28 day cycle. Now was not a good time to get preggo anyway so I am not upset....didn't try at all this past month. 

Kelly good luck with selling ur house!


----------



## lilblossom

Should I put the dates you ladies with bfp's got them? If you would like that ...post it for me and i will add it to first post. 

I checked everything this morning...think my temp was a little higher than it should be but if I remember tomorrow morning i will have a temp to compare to. My opk is a little darker but only about half way to positive. A couple more days at least I think. 

Feeling a little better this morning. I am basically drinking only tea and water. I cut my soda intake in half again yesterday. Think I will stay right about there with it. My mother has a bowel condition that I can't pronounce but I am worried I am developing that or something like IBS. Going to pick up some tummy relief tablets today to see if that helps. It's a bit frustrating to be so bloated that I look pregnant. LOL I am doing all this work to over come this and will get my belly looking a little flatter (will never be totally flat with my little pooch from first pregnancy) and then i will get my bfp and start looking for a bump again haha.

Well i have run on and on about me. How about everyone else? How are you all distracting yourselves from the waiting we do while ttc.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny nice to see you! I hope we sell our house nice and fast to! Would help that's for sure. 

Injections start for me tomorrow. Just under 6 weeks till test day for me! Can't wait for vacation in Thursday to help pass some of this time!


----------



## tabs46001

A little crampy dont know whether to think its a good sign or a bad one lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Round 1 done...feel a little better. 

I hope I just implanted late and that is why af is late. 

Kelly gl selling house and with the shots!

Ich so happy for you! 

Lil...tummy troubles are nothing to mess with...trust me *ugh*

To anyone I missed baby dust!


----------



## 7981

Darkest OPK yet!!!
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-06-05_13-44-56_297.jpg


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Darkest OPK yet!!!
> https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-06-05_13-44-56_297.jpg

Jen it looks like you may be gearing up for your O...been there...now you need to get to bding if you want to catch that possible egg...I know its stupid but I feel guilty like you caught this from me like a cold. haha


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Round 1 done...feel a little better.
> 
> I hope I just implanted late and that is why af is late.
> 
> Kelly gl selling house and with the shots!
> 
> Ich so happy for you!
> 
> Lil...tummy troubles are nothing to mess with...trust me *ugh*
> 
> To anyone I missed baby dust!

Glad you are feeling a little relief...I don't think my problem is an obstruction as stuff is moving..just increasing my fiber to off set the iron I am taking in my prenatal.


----------



## lch28

yay jenifer ! get to bding!

lil i got my bfp on june 2nd 

sweetz =] i love how you have such a positive attitude. i admire it very much. good for you chica! i hope you feel better and everything gets sorted out.. baby dust for next month!!! 

thank you jenny - kelly good luck!!! i can't wait for testing!

SaciaDarling id bd just to be safe. do you use opks? i had ewcm ever since ov maybe it was bc i was pregnant


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich...talked to doc and he said if af doesn't come by Friday to test again. He says with my spotting on 12 dpo could of been implantation spotting which means a blood test on 13 dpo wouldn't show anything yet. Fridays will be 6 days late (18dpo). Fx'd!! Cp still the same and cm increasing. :)


----------



## tabs46001

I am 4dpo and i still am getting ewcm so we are going to bd every other day still just in case lol


----------



## SaciaDarling

Thanks Ich! .... Soooo are u saying maybe I might be pregnant too? Lol.... I'm gonna take that as a yes. Last mOnth I got my period a whole week early, sp I didn't have a full TWW to find out I wasn't preggo. Hopefully I'll have a full TWW this month, followed by a no show from Aunt Flow

Congrats to u on your BFP! I hope to be close behind


----------



## lch28

sweetz a lot of people implant at 12dpo!! my cm has increased ever since ovulation .. its so much sometimes i think im bleeding!! god forbid of course. fx hun!

saciadarling i think any change of CM during tww is a good thing! still bd today to be safe


----------



## lilblossom

I updated with your test date Ich28

Kelly, I hope you home sale goes well for you. Fortunately you have this going on during this time to distract you some. I put down you are waiting for transfer on the first page...is that correct wording? I am so stupid when it comes to what you are doing. So sorry.

Sacia, the cm is a good sign but I would agree that bding just to be safe can't hurt anything.

gonna be heading out to work in a bit. Hope you ladies have a nice evening.


----------



## lch28

do you ladies think its bad i don't feel nauseous yet? i am desperately trying to remember when that started with my last pregnancy but i can't. should i be concerned?


----------



## tabs46001

Totally tmi but everything is going straight threw me has been for a couple days and its really annoying. Wonder if the progesterone cream can cause that im doing really good with my poas addictino i havent poas'ed in days lol


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> do you ladies think its bad i don't feel nauseous yet? i am desperately trying to remember when that started with my last pregnancy but i can't. should i be concerned?

With my first pregnancy i only got nauseous at dinner and never really got sick...it only happened during first trimester and not everyday. I think everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. You may not get it at all this time around but could get lots of other symptoms. They do say that you will get nauseous more with one sex then the other one....food for thought.


----------



## lch28

I think if i am correct i started getting nauseous at 6 weeks NON STOP all day until 11 weeks. I have heard you get more nauseous with girls. I don't feel too nauseous at this point.. also if i use my ov day i am only like 3 weeks pregnant. Can't believe i am hoping for the nausea to come. Maybe it is a boy lol


----------



## tabs46001

Ich that didnt start for me with my son's pregnancy until the second trimester you are perfectly fine this early just try to relax and pick your feet up ; ) the first trimester will be gone before you know it and then the fun stuff will start like not being able to fit in any of your clothes lmao


----------



## lch28

lol!! i think you are right i shouldn't worry i mean i didn't even miss af yet and if i remember correctly last time i didnt get sick until 6 weeks.. plus every pregnancy is different. my fiancee HATES the first trimester. well he did last time. i was in bed every night by 8pm until i was 16 weeks. lolololol he was feeling really neglected. i must make more of an effort this time


----------



## 7981

Ich when I was pregnant with my twin girls the ONLY symptoms I had were "baby brain" and fatigue, nothing else. I was never nauseous. Twins and two girls, so don't worry about symptoms!


----------



## lch28

really?? okay i feel better.. i def had baby brain last time and fatigue. i was terribly nauseous (i think by 6-7 weeks) but i am sure every pregnancy is different. my beta was 52 yesterday at 11dpo. apparently that is a good number.


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - You didn't do a digi did you?


----------



## lch28

no, i will when i get paid friday, i mean its not really necessary because my blood test was positive yesterday but i still wanna see the words pregnant. sometimes people will get negative digis until af is due


----------



## SaciaDarling

There's funy things going on in my uterus guys. Lol, I'm gassy, always have to pee and feel like I have to pee even after Ive JUST peed... Im a little uncomfortable down there, like how I feel the day before my period is about to start. I hope that which keeps away! I'm also really gassy still and today I had one, just ONE hiccup. -___- what does it all mean? Lol 4dpo and 4dic(days into crazy)... I feel different. If im jot getting pregnant than I dunno what's going on.... FX'd


----------



## SaciaDarling

Oh yea and I don't think my sudden frequent urination is due to a UTI... I drink lots of water, and cranberry juice and I always have this much sex lol. Plus there's no pain at all just the desire to or actual need to go pee. Good signs no? ... Wee wee :)


----------



## SaciaDarling

I only had like 2 beverages today! Wth!!! I'm a peepee queen right now. How are the rest of you ladies doing today? This is cray!


----------



## tabs46001

im getting like stretchy pain in the what feels like ovary/uterus area and still a little crampy and feeling some other things too but they are also side effects of progesterone so cant think anything of them. Trying to keep busy but the stretchy pain is uncomfortable so i have been taking it easy just in case : )


----------



## SaciaDarling

Tabs it would be pretty cool if we are both implanting! We will be bump buddies if that's the case, and I am having a stretching, crampy feelin in my left ovary, which I believe I felt my O pain in just 5 days ago :) good luck to u


----------



## tabs46001

that would be awesome i really want this so bad and we have pretty much done everything possible at this point so really hoping that progesterone cream makes the difference


----------



## lilblossom

we need a like button like on facebook


----------



## Kelly9

^ I agree! Why haven't they got on that yet?


----------



## nesSAH

Yay! *Tabs* & *Sacia*
Awaiting your good news soon!!! :dust:

This thread goes fast :D
How is everyone else doing?
*Kelly9*: I bet you are counting on the days :hugs:
*Ich*: How are you feeling? Any crazy cravings yet?
*Sweetz*: Hope you are feeling much better

Who else is testing this month? I'm O'ing sometime this week... it is CD 13 for me and I feel O symptoms already. Praying we catch the eggy.... this will be 2nd cycle since MC. Hope to test June 24th!


----------



## SaciaDarling

Sooo sorry to be all about myself right now but I'm having some warm cramping and pulling solely in my left ovary! This time last month I think I was getting excited and getting my hopes up, by 6dpo I was bleeding and AF reared her ugly hide. If I can make it past week one I will consider it a big plus and stay hopeful.... Trying my to stress or over think this, when I do my heart races. I'm gonna go take a hot shower


----------



## SaciaDarling

Hi Nessah! Thank you for your support! I hope u catch the egg too! And I'm sorry for your loss... This thread is such a warm and supportive place to bring your thoughts and concerns, etc. I'm so glad I found you ladies:) thanks Lil


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - We'll find out the gender at the 20 week scan hopefully :D Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck with catching that eggy ladies that are about to O.

I'm testing when my order of hpt's arrives, hopefully in the next couple of days if the witch doesn't show by then

Tabs I like the new Avatar :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

tabs and SaciaDarling - my o pains continued from ovulation day until a day after i got my bfp. getting twinges now and then too

nesSAH - no cravings here yet, but i did almost throw up when my husband came up with pizza and got garlic bread. i can not stand garlic when pregnant , last time i could not either. just the smell even. eeww. 

fx ms duck. tabs i like the new pic too!


----------



## tabs46001

MrsDuck said:


> Good luck with catching that eggy ladies that are about to O.
> 
> I'm testing when my order of hpt's arrives, hopefully in the next couple of days if the witch doesn't show by then
> 
> Tabs I like the new Avatar :thumbup:

why thank you that is my little monkey aka mini me i hoped for a girl that looked just like me and i got blessed with a beautiful boy that looks just like me and acts just like daddy lmao really want him a lil sister though lol


----------



## tabs46001

temp dip this am im hoping implantation dip maybe hhmm lol ; )


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies. there is so much going on with this thread...Good luck Mrsduck when you hpt's arrive...hope the witch stays away and you get a bfp.

Sacia, it sounds like alot going on with you. wish the same for you. And thanks. I agree that these are the most supportive of ladies.

Tabs. I admit I am stalking your chart cause it looks so awesome!!! hope it's a implant dip too.

Ich28 I hate the garlic smell too all the time though...but i like using it in foods so its tough.

Jess did you test again today?

Jen whats going on with you today?

Sweetz, how are you feeling this am?

As for me...Last night i got the biggest glob of ewcm i have ever gotten to my knowledge so of course I woke hubby up and took care of business. Think its gonna be every night at this point til confirmation of O then gonna try to find distractions for the tww. Our store is prepping for July inventory so should have some distraction there. I did an opk this morning with fmu that was negative but since I usually do it around 11 am I am gonna take one to work and try to squeeze out a chance to use it then.

Have a very busy day today so it will be late when I get back here. Hope the day is great for all


----------



## Jessica28

I tested again last night with the digi. Says pregnant 1-2 weeks which I am guessing should be right.... Have two FRERs left that I will test with in a week or two to see if my lines are getting darker.... Am still not feeling anything and I have myself scared to death.


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> I tested again last night with the digi. Says pregnant 1-2 weeks which I am guessing should be right.... Have two FRERs left that I will test with in a week or two to see if my lines are getting darker.... Am still not feeling anything and I have myself scared to death.

Getting your positive with the digi is really good cause they are much more sensitive then the frer so you are in good shape. RELAX


----------



## lch28

jessica relax hun. all is well i am sure


----------



## tabs46001

Im crampy too but i dont know whether to be worried about it or find it hopeful lol


----------



## SaciaDarling

Lil and Ich thanks , you're keeping me sane. I am hoping for a sweet little XY implantation . I'm only on 5 dpo( aaaaahhhhhhh going so sloooooooow)... And although it's not as busy as yesterday(yet), I'm still feeling a tugging by my left ovary. I BD'd later night for good measure, but by the evening my CM was nothing like it was in the morning, so I def think ( if I O'd this month) it happened already and as scheduled. Only time will tell... Damnit time, what's the hold up?!


----------



## SaciaDarling

Tabs, my cramps are def different than my AF cramps at the moment. It's only on one side and it's not really painful, just noticeable and enough to drive my symptom spotting mind berserk!


----------



## tabs46001

I cant symptom spot so for that i think the time is going faster cause i cant lol i dont think the progesterone would cause cramps though so im hoping its not af making another appearance im really just so happy to have even o'ed after back to back af's with no o'ing that im not even tempted to test like i would before lmao


----------



## lch28

i think the cramping is good thing especially if it is not like af cramps


----------



## SaciaDarling

Ich I hope you're right and I'm onto something here :) today I seem to be kinda symptom free... Except I do still feel a very light tugging on the left side. If I get past this first week and into next week, I will be in the home stretch for the baby zone. But I won't test until Next Friday when I'm supposed to get my period. I haven't even bought any tests... I'm proud of myself for breakin the POAS addiction I was cultivating


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs your little monkey is gorgeous. Fingers crossed for you this month.

Lil sounds like you are gearing up to O

Ich you seem so relaxed now just taking it all in your stride

Sacia fingers crossed its all good signs, bring on the bfp's

Jess Im sure evenrything is fine especially as the digi is now coming up pregnant

afm the witch is still staying away which is great


----------



## 7981

Jess that's great news!

Lil I have nothing really to report today. Forgot to temp again so I guess I am going to skip temping all together this month. 

One of my twins, Addison is home sick today constipated and throwing up, I feel so bad for her. Abigail is at preschool on her own for he first time and I had to use a sick day to stay with Addy. Not a great day.


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Great news hun :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thanks mrsduck. i guess ttc really stressed me out so i am not stressing about that. today it kinda hit me how high risk this pregnancy is . i pray that everything will be okay =[

ex i wanted to ask when you started to "feel" pregnant? i don't have any nausea or anything yet. maybe slight fatigue


----------



## 7981

Ok, so I just took an OPK and it looked positive. Because it was an IC, I decided to take another and an IC HPT too. Both OPKS are + and the HPT is either a super faint + or a crazy evap, but I swear I see a little pink. I am not getting excited as this has been a wacky cycle, but I must admit I have hope. Going to test later with another IC and a FRER tomorrow if that test looks good. Hmm... Could limbo finally be ending?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich I really hope everything goes smoothly for you this time x


----------



## MrsDuck

Jenifer that is fantastic news either way you look to be out of limbo but I hope it's with a bfp. Keep us posted this is so exciting


----------



## lch28

thanks mrsduck.
jenifer that is great! i hope it is a bfp!!


----------



## 7981

I swear you can see the pink in person..
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-06-05_13-44-56_297.jpg


----------



## 7981

I swear you can see the pink line in person...
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-06-05_13-44-56_297.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

Those are the lh strips of course we can see the line, post the hpt!


----------



## 7981

Im trying!! Lol. My phone hates me!
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-06-06_15-22-32_586.jpg


----------



## 7981

Lil can you delete those double pots of mt LH strip? Photobucket and my phone were not cooperating. So sorry for those extra posts!


----------



## Kelly9

hrm I don't know if I'm seeing it, looks more like there a "halo" around where the line should be if you get what I mean, something funny is there though. Can't wait for you to test again.


----------



## lch28

i agree with kelly. then again i am not wearing my glasses and can't find them =[ i admire your patience id be running to the store to get an frer lol


----------



## Jessica28

I couldn't resist and peed on an opk...and it was positive....or as close to positive as I;ve ever got...I still can't believe it!

Doctor tomorrow!!!!!

7981 - Congrats!


----------



## Sweetz33

I might be off here for a while...flush is very painful, af arrived and is very very heavy...called doc and he might admit me to hospital it is so bad. Between the flush and af and pretty much sedentary...unable to move. DH and I are fighting too...I need a break...


----------



## 7981

I have a box of FRER, but I have been drinking a lot of water and think my pee is probably diluted. Don't want to waste those. Trying to be patient.

In person it looks more convincing, but because it's such a cheap test I am not holding my breath. BFP or AF would work for me at this point as I just want limbo to end!!! That's sorta why I was shocked to see the pink line, as BFP is really the last thing I'm expecting.


----------



## lch28

yay jessica!! you are pregnant! lol!
are you getting a blood test done tomorrow? i got a blood test on Monday. positive=]
since i am high risk i am getting my first ultrasound done this coming Monday. they told me there won't be much to see but i am still excited, also excited to meet my new dr! hey i wanted to ask, whats those blue lines on FF? is that confirming ov too? did you ever get 
+ opks? i remember you saying you dont think you ovulated this cycle! sperm musta met your egg somewhere lol!


----------



## lch28

=[ sweetz im sorry hun. please take care of yourself and feel better. what an awful time for you and DH to be fighting... :hugs:


----------



## 7981

Hope you feel better soon Sweetz. Hugs.


----------



## Kelly9

Use a frer if you have a box! Save your pee up.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are having an awful time sweetz we are all here for you if you need us :hugs:


----------



## lch28

jenifer go pee now and then take a test in 2 hours lol


----------



## 7981

I have no idea how many DPO I would be, I dont want to waste a FRER. LOL. I have to pee constantly, just a bit more than normal because I pee way too much normally, lol so holding it is going to be tricky.


----------



## lch28

hahaa i pee like every hour already, can't imagine what it will be like at 6 months. i already have a sensitive bladder as it is. with my angel i woke up every hour on the hour to go to the bathroom! i was a grouchy lady thats for sure


----------



## Jessica28

LOL...The blue lines on FF is because FF didnt confirm O for me and I used the manual override. And no, I didn't think I Oed because I didn't really get a + but I couldn't resist and poas just then (opk) and it was definitely positive.

So, how far along will you be when you have your scan? I would be happy with one at 7w. I really hope I get bloodwork and such done tomorrow....if I don't get any satisfaction, I think I might try and go to my new doctor on Friday.... Keep your fingers crossed for me....


----------



## Jessica28

Jennifer - If it makes you feel any better I tested with a FRER at 12 dpo and I was after drinking ALOT! But the line was still there!


----------



## lch28

Jessica28 said:


> LOL...The blue lines on FF is because FF didnt confirm O for me and I used the manual override. And no, I didn't think I Oed because I didn't really get a + but I couldn't resist and poas just then (opk) and it was definitely positive.
> 
> So, how far along will you be when you have your scan? I would be happy with one at 7w. I really hope I get bloodwork and such done tomorrow....if I don't get any satisfaction, I think I might try and go to my new doctor on Friday.... Keep your fingers crossed for me....

 well you must have ovulated lol! if use my last period i will be 5w2d . wont be able to see much


----------



## 7981

Thanks Jess, I am trying to save up a little pee now, lol. 

I have a feeling it was a false positive from a cheap test, so I don't want to be disappointed. Will see how courageous I am if I can hold it for a while. I wish I had a clue how many DPO I am. Sigh...


----------



## lilblossom

Wow, i go to work and come back and Jen may be not only out of limbo but preggo? AWESOME!!! Take the test girl!!!


----------



## lch28

lil are you doing opks this cycle?


----------



## tabs46001

trying my best to keep busy really not wanting to test until sunday but trying verrrry hard to keep my mind off of it lol


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> lil are you doing opks this cycle?

yes...and the second line is about half as dark as the other line now so getting close...also have ewcm ..day or so I think


----------



## lch28

yay!! finally out of limbo, along with jenifer! who is either ovulating or bfp!

tabs46001 i am terrible at not testing. i was testing at 7dpo! lol. then i got depressed when it was negative!


----------



## tabs46001

im having one of those depressing days where i cant help but think about how bad i want this yet it never happens. I feel like its never gonna happen we have tried literally everything now ...sorry for the bummer im having one of those days lol


----------



## 7981

I think I'm ovulating. Terribly sharp pain on the right side. Think that test was a dud. Either way this limbo must end!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Writing from my iPad at hospital. They said my blood loss combined with the flush has lowered my iron making me anemic and I'm severely dehydrated. My blood sugar dropped very low which they also are concerned about. The are saying the period being as heavy as it is, is something they need to monitor. Once I am in less pain they plan to look inside and make sure no problems. Feeling very weak ATM. DH relaxed and apologized. Still mad at him...he just left to go to work but his brother is on the way to keep me company. This sucks...


----------



## lch28

tabs have you considered a fertility specialist? how long have you been trying? TRY SOFT CUPS!!! so sorry you are feeling down hun

sweetz im so sorry hun =[ =[ i hope that everything sorts itself out and you are okay. take care of yourself. i am sure it is not good to stress! dh should not have fought with you at this time. men always seem to be mad at the worst times. please keep me posted.


----------



## 7981

Hoping for a quick recovery Sweetz!


----------



## tabs46001

it took us 4 years to get our son and i was even on clomid for 4 cycles we pretty much gave up and wasn't trying when we did get pregnant and then it was 2 years before we got pregnant again then had the miscarriage. I had surgery a laboroscopy before i got pregnant with my son to see why i wasn't getting pregnant and my doc could not find anything as to why and my husband was totally against getting tested or taking anything on his end he was kinda not the nicest person when he got back from iraq but we worked out all our problems and then got our monkey my mom thinks it was because i was finally happy but that doesnt explain now we are better than we ever have been and he is on the vitamins and its still not happening so im just not sure what is going on


----------



## lch28

do you think you could convince dh to get a SA?? i think the stress of ttc can do it for a lot of people. my friend says it is like watching a pot of water. it won't boil if you stare at it. have you gotten bloods done or anything? so sorry tabs. that must be so difficult. don't lose hope. you have your lil man and that means you can most definitely get pregnant! btw he is just adorable!!


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> do you ladies think its bad i don't feel nauseous yet? i am desperately trying to remember when that started with my last pregnancy but i can't. should i be concerned?

I read usually morning sickness starts after week 5, and some dont get the MS


----------



## tabs46001

still crampy really hoping its a good sign and im not gonna get af super early for the 3rd time in a row lol


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

tabs thats a long time to wait, I'd ask dh to get an SA again and see what he says. I know how you feel though, my husband and I have waited for everything, our son was a long wait though not quiet as long as yours then the pregnancy then the loss and now more waiting. It's been nearly 2 years since we started ttc the second one and it sucks. 

Jen yay for stuff happening, pee on that frer!


----------



## lch28

i don't think you will tabs lol is it af cramps?? i had cramps until like 9dpo. ever since ovulation.. my ovulation cramps just continued!! i took my last frer today! finally it was really dark


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies, I MC on April 21st and now I am 4dpo I think. Feel exhuasted and sleepy. I would lobve to get my bfp but scared to have another MC. Baby dust on your way


----------



## lch28

i am sorry for your loss hun. i lost my daughter at 23 weeks in feb.


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> i am sorry for your loss hun. i lost my daughter at 23 weeks in feb.

I am so sorry Ich28, I am not sure what to say, 21 weeks ......... thats a horrible experience to go through, so sorry for your loss, I was 6 weeks but baby didnt grow more than 3-4 weeks and i still cry sometimes.


----------



## sara3337

tabs46001 said:


> still crampy really hoping its a good sign and im not gonna get af super early for the 3rd time in a row lol

Are we suppose to get the highest temp when ovulating? Mine was high for 2days then dropped


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. it is very hard at any stage of pregnancy. i have an incompetent cervix so this pregnancy is very high risk. i got my bfp at 9dpo


----------



## lch28

are you charting? your temp dips the day you ovulate then you get higher temps.


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> are you charting? your temp dips the day you ovulate then you get higher temps.

OMG for some reason I thought it suppose to be the highest :( anyhow I followed my OPK and now I had a look at my chart on my phone and when my OPK was positive for 3 days the second day had a dip then raised for 2 days and dropped again


----------



## lch28

aww thats okay i didn't get it at first either. hold on wanna see my chart??


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> aww thats okay i didn't get it at first either. hold on wanna see my chart??

Yes please, I have mine on my phone, not sure how to make one on this page.


----------



## lch28

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cda55 

when the red lines cross is the day i o'd, on cd20


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cda55
> 
> when the red lines cross is the day i o'd, on cd20

Thanks I saw it, Day 20 is even lower, the Temp increased and dropped around day 29. Thankss I should make one online too. Then will show u. So On CD 30 when the Temp was lowest U found out u were pregnant. Congratsssss


----------



## lch28

thank you hun, i really like fertility friend it is easy and confirms ovulation after 3 high temps.


----------



## tabs46001

ok feeling a whole lot better my hubby said he is taking me to see my favorite country singer in concert june 30th so if i am not preggers this cycle it at least gives me a night to unwind and something to look forward to if i am not : ) : )


----------



## lch28

aww tabs that is great. what singer?


----------



## lilblossom

Awesome...Carrie Underwood got Video of the year!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Just stopping in to say hi. Congrats for all the bfps. I'm back on cd1. Not actively trying, temping or anything this next round. I have realized my health is not in the right state to conceive. Going through a bunch of testing tomorrow. Trying not to stress out. Sorry I'm such a downer now, but I truly am happy for the bfps, people out of limbo, and those who are now O'n! I guess I am now in Limbo land of sorts as doc suggested no pregnancy until they figure out the issues and remedy them. They want me to "speak" with someone bc I look depressed....I declined. I hate doctors...


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> thank you hun, i really like fertility friend it is easy and confirms ovulation after 3 high temps.

This is mine
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b7e17


----------



## 7981

Sweetz I hope you are in better spirits soon. Once your medical issues are sorted out you will probably have better luck. Thinking of you!

So, I'm still in limbo. FRER was negative. I thought that IC was wonky. I actually feel better about a negative test because I would gave been so scared about viability with this crazy cycle. Hopefully what I felt yesterday was O pains and in about 2 weeks AF will finally make an appearance. Keeping my chin up.


----------



## 7981

Sara you may have O'd during the second dip- you will know n a couple of days. Looks like that is more likely.


----------



## lch28

sarah i think you o'd cd12. sweetz im sorry hun i agree i think once your medical things are better you will have good luck with ttc. doctors always do that.. when i lost sophia and was crying they asked if i wanted to look into checking into a mental facility!! a**holes


----------



## tabs46001

He is taking me to see Brantley Gilbert i am really excited about it his cd never leaves my truck lol toby keith will be there too but im going for brantley gilbert lol

temp went back above coverline yay ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - I don't even feel Pregnant now, I have to keep reminding myself some days :blush: I think once we start feeling baby kick, then it will be more real :D


----------



## Jessica28

Why did my digi say 1-2 when I am almost 5 weeks.... everyone elses seems to be 3+, I am going insane over here.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs that's great I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.

Jenifer that is exactly what happened to Lil just before she finally got out of limbo

Sweetz I'm sorry you have so much going on at the moment, I hope things go well for you :hugs: 

afm still no witch and still no delivery of tests, I'm sure they will both arrive together


----------



## tabs46001

The digi is going off weeks from conception based on your hcg level there should be like a chart or something in their where you tack on the other weeks by like your last af i believe that is what it is


----------



## tabs46001

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/new-clearblue-digital-pregnancy-test-with-conception-indicator.php

HERE JESSICA THE CHART IS AT THE BOTTOM OF THIS PAGE : )


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning all.

Welcome to Sara. I am sorry for your loss. You have found a great group of women here for support and comfort. They even listen to venting here. :haha:
I have added you to the first post as in tww. :dust:

Jen; as mrsduck said I did go through nearly the exact same thing...including the goofy hpt...the reason mine looked positive is because it touched the opk and the line transferred. Go figure. But it sounds like you may be leaving limbo. I felt the same as you with worry over getting pregnant during my long crazy cycle. Hopefully af will show in 2 weeks and happy days again. I know, weird to encourage af but hmmm.

Tabs..great about the concert..i love Toby keith...he cracks me up. and glad you temp back up again.

Sweetz; sorry to hear about all you are suffering through. It wouldn't be surprising if you are depressed...we have all certainly gone through our share of depression and you have additional stuff going on along with ttc. I am adding you to my prayers and sending virtual :hugs:. Will put you down on first post as waiting to try until you say otherwise.

Mrs Duck, here's hoping your delivery comes but the witch stays away for a good reason.

Jess, Tabs is right about the digi

Ich28 you will feel very pregnant before you know it...as soon as you try to do something that normal is nothing for you and you get exhausted and need a nap. haha.

For anyone I missed :dust::dust:

As for me things are progressing 

Should be any time now...been dtd but hubby ticked me off last night...used lube that isn't sperm friendly and hoping it doesn't ruin our chances this time...gonna hide it while cleaning today haha
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-07_10.09.05.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sending you lot's of :dust: around Ov time. Come on :spermy: :baby:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - Sending you lot's of :dust: around Ov time. Come on :spermy: :baby:

I am definitely hoping this is the cycle for us but also want it to be normal


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - Sending you lot's of :dust: around Ov time. Come on :spermy: :baby:
> 
> I am definitely hoping this is the cycle for us but also want it to be normalClick to expand...

I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Gone to my appointment now!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all goes well jess x


----------



## lch28

keep us posted Jessica. i wish my appointment would come soon!! Monday seems so far away lol! hahah lil my fiancee used spit sorry tmi the day i was ovulating and i was so upset. guess it didn't make a difference..


----------



## Jessica28

Don't know anything.... She is just going to confirm the preg. test. Not going to monitor me closely or anything...

Not looking for a hb until 15 weeks and no u/s until 18 weeks...


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm back home...on liquid diet for now as body won't digest anything too solid atm. I am pretty much drowning myself in music and video editing right now to keep my sanity. The house is a dirty pit and my OCD is going nuts so I have pretty much locked myself in the room. DH just doesn't get it....and his son is just as clueless but I don't blame either of them...they are men, how could they understand? I am sure you ladies understand though. :) TG for yall...


----------



## MrsDuck

Whaaaaaat??? 15 weeks til hb and 18 weeks til u/s that's madness.

Did she say why everything is being done so late?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sweetz I'm glad you are back home, men are a different species, they just don't get it. We are all here for you though :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Jess, I would find another doctor if I could...you should at least get a 12 week scan


----------



## Kelly9

you could buy a doppler the sonotrax one I had picked up heartbeat around 8-9 weeks. Re the digi maybe do another in a few days, not everyones levels are high enough as early or maybe you o'd a bit later then you thought? Did you temp?


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and Jess based off of ovulation you're only 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant, you o'd later then cd14 (4 days later) so if you go by last AF it will say you're further along then you are by 4 days so you wouldn't be getting a 3+ for another 5 days. I hope this reassures you.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and re the mental hospital comment, when we lost Hannah at 18 weeks I shut myself in for about a month and only did what I had to for my son but then I started seeing a counsellor and that has been helping. Wouldn't have said I needed a mental hospital but some therapy was for sure needed.

Sweetz they don't get it, well most of them don't and it's so frustrating.


----------



## Jessica28

Oh, she said its so late because thats the provincial guidelines here in Canada. I am pissed. She said if we do it, it is only going to add more stress to your body and whatever happens we won't be able to help anyway so relax and stop worrying about it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hospital staff need to be taught a bedside manner, can you go to a different one?


----------



## lch28

jessica that is crazy. i guess it is different in different countries.. they look for a hb at 7 weeks in united states..


----------



## Jessica28

Sadly, I don't live anywhere close to a doctor. I'll be gone mad if I have to wait until the middle of August before she even looks for a hb :(


----------



## lch28

=[ there isn't any other doctor you can go too?? so you are just going to your local hospital now? i'm sorry.. you could buy a doppler.. just a fair warning.. my friend had one and i borrowed it for fun at 16 weeks.. couldn't find it for the life of me and totally freaked out.. went to my doctor without even calling in hysterics.. she found it in 10 seconds and then yelled at me for trying to do it myself =[


----------



## Jessica28

I think I am going to wait until the school year is over and go see my old family Doctor. That should make me 7 or 8 weeks so that way I would be closer to a early scan if he's willing to send me for one at 12 weeks. All my family goes to see him and he is the kind of doctor you can call at his house at 3 in the morning. Right now it is just inconveinient for me because I am working. And Gemma, have you poas since?? I haven't seen I did an opk yesterday. Trying really hard not to obsess about symptoms and such but I am trying to relaX as much as possible and have faith that this is going to be a sticky bean.


----------



## Kelly9

Jess thats bs, I live in Canada and I got a dating scan and 12 week nuchal plus the regular 18 week one. Your doc is just being an ass. It's up to the doctors discretion. I do know some provinces do it differently, in AB they give you the req form then you call one of 2 clinics to book the scan yourself where as in NS you have to get a referral from your doc and they do it at the hospital I believe. 

Pee on another digi in 5-7 days, like I said you're only 4+2 and not 4+6 based off ovulation and there isn't any doubt in thinking you O'd on a different day. If you're still getting 1-2 weeks then make the doctor see you! Though I hope it's a nice 2-3 or 3+

Oh and u/s don't stress the body out thats a bunch of hog wash, when I was pregnant with Hannah they were scanning me 1-2 times a week to monitor her SCT before she passed away.


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks...it might be a while beforw I can get a digi anyway. I have 2 FRER and I don't know when I will be out of town again to pee on a digi...probably around my bday!


----------



## 7981

Just had my darkest OPK ever and was really campy earlier today.... Hoping.


----------



## tabs46001

So I am taking it day by day but i must say that everyday with no af is a blessing and that is what is getting me through my poas addiction after my last few cycles i was just happy to o this time around...lol : )


----------



## sara3337

lilblossom said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Welcome to Sara. I am sorry for your loss. You have found a great group of women here for support and comfort. They even listen to venting here. :haha:
> I have added you to the first post as in tww. :dust:
> 
> Jen; as mrsduck said I did go through nearly the exact same thing...including the goofy hpt...the reason mine looked positive is because it touched the opk and the line transferred. Go figure. But it sounds like you may be leaving limbo. I felt the same as you with worry over getting pregnant during my long crazy cycle. Hopefully af will show in 2 weeks and happy days again. I know, weird to encourage af but hmmm.
> 
> Tabs..great about the concert..i love Toby keith...he cracks me up. and glad you temp back up again.
> 
> Sweetz; sorry to hear about all you are suffering through. It wouldn't be surprising if you are depressed...we have all certainly gone through our share of depression and you have additional stuff going on along with ttc. I am adding you to my prayers and sending virtual :hugs:. Will put you down on first post as waiting to try until you say otherwise.
> 
> Mrs Duck, here's hoping your delivery comes but the witch stays away for a good reason.
> 
> Jess, Tabs is right about the digi
> 
> Ich28 you will feel very pregnant before you know it...as soon as you try to do something that normal is nothing for you and you get exhausted and need a nap. haha.
> 
> For anyone I missed :dust::dust:
> 
> As for me things are progressing
> 
> Should be any time now...been dtd but hubby ticked me off last night...used lube that isn't sperm friendly and hoping it doesn't ruin our chances this time...gonna hide it while cleaning today haha

Thanks for your support


----------



## 7981

Ok... Confused again. Another -FRER. Flaming +OPK. +IC HPT (faint positive, no question). WTH? I am addicted to POAS now, would have been fine with it if IC was -, but now I am soooo frustrated. Ugh. Is it even possible to have -FRER and IC?


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> sarah i think you o'd cd12. sweetz im sorry hun i agree i think once your medical things are better you will have good luck with ttc. doctors always do that.. when i lost sophia and was crying they asked if i wanted to look into checking into a mental facility!! a**holes

My actual AF was on 22nd of May but I start charting on the 26th.


----------



## sara3337

Kelly9 said:


> you could buy a doppler the sonotrax one I had picked up heartbeat around 8-9 weeks. Re the digi maybe do another in a few days, not everyones levels are high enough as early or maybe you o'd a bit later then you thought? Did you temp?

Sorry for you loss, what is sct?


----------



## Sweetz33

I think I should be switched from waiting to try to most likely will never happen...I am two seconds away from snapping. About 1 second from walking out the door and never looking back. I am being stuck in the middle of family drama crap and I won't tolerate it! I'm getting yelled at from every angle, blamed for crap. Never did, I'm the "bad guy" and "the reason things are all f'd up" if I don't leave soon I will snap and most likely hurt someone!! No one this house understands that I am not happy right now...no one gets it. Yeah...maybe I am depressed...but wouldn't you be too when you are crying out for help and all you get is crap thrown at you? Sorry for venting I just feel like you ladies are the only ones who will truly understand...


----------



## lch28

sweetz =[ thats not fair honey talk to dh.. he shouldn't be stressing you out more after all your going through. im here for you


----------



## 7981

Here is a link to today's two tests, OPK on top obviously and HPT at bottom. Of course it looks darker and more pink in person.
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-06-07_19-20-09_999.jpg


----------



## sara3337

7981 said:


> Here is a link to today's two tests, OPK on top obviously and HPT at bottom. Of course it looks darker and more pink in person.
> <a href="https://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/?action=view&amp;current=2012-06-07_19-20-09_999.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-06-07_19-20-09_999.jpg" border="0" alt="2012-06-07_19-20-09_999, Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>

Your twins are just gorgeousssssssssss. U r lucky to have them


----------



## lch28

hun the link is not working


----------



## lch28

nevermind got it hold on


----------



## lch28

okay i see a line.. so i think you should maybe request a blood test?

and your twins are beautiful!


----------



## lilblossom

I am with Ich...you need to get a blood test...just tell them you have gotten a couple positives.


----------



## lch28

i am in tears =[ google is not my friend. i decided to look up risks of the cerclage i will be getting at 12 weeks...

The risks of cervical cerclage are rare but can include:

* Infection.
* Damage to the cervix during surgery.
* Excessive blood loss.
* Preterm premature rupture of membranes (pPROM).
* Preterm labor.
* Permanent narrowing or closure of the cervix (cervical stenosis).
* Tearing of the cervix or uterus if labor progresses with the stitches still in place.


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> i am in tears =[ google is not my friend. i decided to look up risks of the cerclage i will be getting at 12 weeks...
> 
> The risks of cervical cerclage are rare but can include:
> 
> * Infection.
> * Damage to the cervix during surgery.
> * Excessive blood loss.
> * Preterm premature rupture of membranes (pPROM).
> * Preterm labor.
> * Permanent narrowing or closure of the cervix (cervical stenosis).
> * Tearing of the cervix or uterus if labor progresses with the stitches still in place.

Stay away from google...it will cause the stress you need to avoid.


----------



## lch28

i know =[ i hate google. i will feel much better on monday when i see my doc and ask all my questions and know what the plan is.


----------



## 7981

My old doc thinks I'm crazy and I don't want the new one to agree. Maybe I will wait a week.

Thanks ladies, my girls are the cutest :). Little stinkers.


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> i know =[ i hate google. i will feel much better on monday when i see my doc and ask all my questions and know what the plan is.

grab a notebook and jot down your questions so you won't forget them...keeps you focused too


----------



## lch28

that is a great idea. i always forget things when im at the doctors. when i went to my 6 week check up after labor i forgot like 5 things i wanted to ask


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> My old doc thinks I'm crazy and I don't want the new one to agree. Maybe I will wait a week.
> 
> Thanks ladies, my girls are the cutest :). Little stinkers.

I don't think i could wait. haha


----------



## lch28

hahah my doctor is most def going to think i am the patient from hell!


----------



## 7981

Lil im waiting because I don't think I am pregnant and maybe it will be off my mind my then yeah right. I can hope.

Ich there ate risks with EVERYTHING. No google!


----------



## lch28

lol!! =[ i know. i am a google finatic. my fiancee gets so mad


----------



## 7981

Any news ladies?


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> i am in tears =[ google is not my friend. i decided to look up risks of the cerclage i will be getting at 12 weeks...
> 
> The risks of cervical cerclage are rare but can include:
> 
> * Infection.
> * Damage to the cervix during surgery.
> * Excessive blood loss.
> * Preterm premature rupture of membranes (pPROM).
> * Preterm labor.
> * Permanent narrowing or closure of the cervix (cervical stenosis).
> * Tearing of the cervix or uterus if labor progresses with the stitches still in place.

You will be ok dont worry


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> that is a great idea. i always forget things when im at the doctors. when i went to my 6 week check up after labor i forgot like 5 things i wanted to ask

I forget alot of things to so I decided to write them down :))


----------



## lch28

thank you honey. i am in the process of making a list. prob will add 10 things to it every day


----------



## lilblossom

Ich, I saw an episode of Baby Story with this woman who had an incompetant cervix (was first time I had heard the term)) and she said during the interview how well everything went since the doctor knew in advance of her condition. Don't know if that makes you feel any better but thought I would share.


----------



## Storm7

Ich stay away from Google - it is no ones friend. I think you can basically use it to confirm anything. 

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for those of you who are testing soon!

Sweetz - soory to hear you are unwell.

AFM - I have been doing a little thread avoidance as I am trying to keep my hopes in check and not get too bad with the symptom spotting. I think all the signs I am seeing are too early so will probably end up crushed come next Thursday. I will see what you guys think though.

5DPO I woke with mild cramping but nothing too bad
6DPO Pinkish CM
7DPO Nausea and brown stained spotting
8DPO (Today) Nausea

I thought the brown yesterday might have been signalling the arrival of the witch but it doesn't seem to be. With my dd I was naseous for the first month or so but then it just stopped. So want these to be signs of my rainbow but don't want to get my hopes up.

Sending babydust to you all x


----------



## Jessica28

I told OH to block google on our computer, I swear I know the statistics for everything you need to know on miscarriage and the likelyhood of a second one. The Doc. I seen yesterday did tell me that she don't think shes even seen a second m/c since she has been doing it.

As for pre-natals and such, are you guys taking materna and folic acid or just the materna?


----------



## Excalibur

Wow, you ladies are chatty when I go to bed :haha: Always have pages and pages to read through. Hope everyone is ok? :hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww thank you lil that does make me feel better.
storm sounds like you could have had some implantation bleeding! fx!!

ex did you start getting vivid dreams ? when?


----------



## tabs46001

TGIF so glad oh so glad lol Going to try to have a relaxing weekend contemplating whether to test on sunday at 9dpo or monday at 10dpo hhmm


----------



## Storm7

Hi Tabs,

I am also trying to decide when to test. My dilemma is Sunday at 10dpo or Thursday at 14 as I am away for the 3 days in between and OH will not be happy if I test without him!

I have fx'd for you


----------



## tabs46001

I think im going to sunday morning just see if i see anything as long as i dont get antoher af at 10 dpo i will be happy lol


----------



## Storm7

My last af was 2dpo - very unpleasant surprise. Think I might cave and test Sunday too. As long as the witch doesn't creep up on me early again.


----------



## SaciaDarling

Good morning ladies! It's Friday and I know we can all use this weekend to regroup, relax and regain our strength and endurance. 

tabs on Sunday I will be 9 dpo so I think I'm just gonna hold out and wait till next Friday when AF is due to drop. That's payday and payday is test day lol. I dont have the money or the emotional strength to waste on a BFN if I test too early. But I will say that if you test BFP early, it will give me hope. This time last month my AF showed up ( a week early). So far no sign of her, actually quite a few symptoms and some CM :) 

Baby dust and prayers to you all


----------



## lilblossom

Morning all...have to work this morning so had to do my opk early and it was negative ...don't know if that is because the surge is over and I am ovulating now or if its just too early so gonna test again this afternoon when I get home.
That's about all going on with me for now...gonna have a relaxing weekend with hubby since I have off til Tuesday. woo hooo. What in the world will we do with all that time:haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So having my morning tea and gonna leave shortly...hope you all have great morning and see you this afternoon.:coffee:


----------



## tabs46001

Still having the uncomfortable pain but all other symptoms could be the progesterone so they dont matter lol ugh i never thought i would be wishing for the end of the weekend before it began before lmao


----------



## MrsDuck

Well not good news over here I'm afraid been back to the hospital for my test results on my thyroid and on a scale of 1-5 with 5 meaning it is definitely cancerous I am 3 so I'm having to have some or all of it taken out which has a knock on affect with everything else.

I'm not allowed to get pg now till after the op. however the witch still hasn't appeared so who knows??


----------



## Storm7

So sorry to hear your news Mrs Duck. 

Makes me a little sorry to share my news right now - however I caved and tested today at an estimated 8dpo (I haven't charted just using the estimated 14 days) and got my BFP. It is a pretty dark line so I am confused and slightly concerned. I would upload but not sure how to do it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks storm

Congratulations on your bfp :happydance:


----------



## 7981

Mrs. Duck im keeping my fingers crossed that its not cancerous. Good thing is meds can help out afterwards and a thyroid isn't necessary. 

So much medical stuff going on... :(

Congrats Storm!!! Hopefully I will officially join you soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks jenifer.

Any more developments on your bfp?


----------



## lilblossom

Storm congrats on your bfp..happy for you...wishing you a h & h 9 months.

Mrsduck; sorry to hear your test results...that sucks out loud. We are here for you.

Jen...take another frer and see if you see anything...it was 2 days ago when you took last one wasn't it? 

Tabs, hope your discomfort is promising.

AFM; I just got in from work and used an opk...was negative so I am guessing my surge has come and gone so I will bd tonight just for good measure. Guess tomorrow will begin my tww again...god I hope its only 2 weeks this time. No more 71 days cycles hahah


----------



## tabs46001

So im super bloated and getting alot of clear cm but not real stretchy like ewcm so hhmm no cramping at all today i feel hopeful but i have before and no luck so im just gonna wait it out lol


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - I started getting vivid dreams a couple of days before I got my BFP :) 

MrsDuck - Really sorry to hear your news hun :( :hugs: 

Storm - Congratulations on your BFP, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## 7981

No new developments. I used an FRER last night BFN. IC this morning was another faint positive. Hubby is grabbing me another box of FREE while im working. My ICs tend to be darker in the afternoon and eves. Hmm. We will see what happens.


----------



## 7981

Urine was too diluted, will try to hold it for a few hours and try again. Faintest line ever on IC and OPK was + but both lines were pretty light. Hubby is out getting FRER now, might wait to use them until tomorrow. I have a feeling it was a chemical and I don't want to waste tests.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey girls...

Congrats to those with bfp and tww. :) 

My condolences to those going through tough times.

I won't be ttc for a while. My home turned into WWIII last night. SS got in my face cursing at me totally disrespecting me. I got just as mad. I landed up leaving. SS moved in with uncle. SS is telling the family it's my fault that things went bad. Told his father I tried to slam his hand in a door (which I didn't). DH is now traveling between our house and his brothers bc he refuses to leave me, but yet wants to see his son. We will most likely be moving to be closer to his brothers house. I'm stressed beyond belief. At least DH is on my side for once. As for my body, still not digesting food properly...called doc he wants more testing. I'm at my wits end...I spoke to my doctor and he suggested putting me on a med for the depression. I know everything has a reason and a purpose...so I am trying to keep positive through all this. After a huge storm, there is always a beautiful rainbow. :)


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> Congrats to those with bfp and tww. :)
> 
> My condolences to those going through tough times.
> 
> I won't be ttc for a while. My home turned into WWIII last night. SS got in my face cursing at me totally disrespecting me. I got just as mad. I landed up leaving. SS moved in with uncle. SS is telling the family it's my fault that things went bad. Told his father I tried to slam his hand in a door (which I didn't). DH is now traveling between our house and his brothers bc he refuses to leave me, but yet wants to see his son. We will most likely be moving to be closer to his brothers house. I'm stressed beyond belief. At least DH is on my side for once. As for my body, still not digesting food properly...called doc he wants more testing. I'm at my wits end...I spoke to my doctor and he suggested putting me on a med for the depression. I know everything has a reason and a purpose...so I am trying to keep positive through all this. After a huge storm, there is always a beautiful rainbow. :)

Sweetz I know you really don't want to take anything for depression I just want to encourage you to at least talk to someone...counseling sometimes is just learning new tools to cope with things you struggle with. I grew up in a very abusive home...my grandmother I think had some hormonal issues which as she got older made her a little unreasonable and she handled everything with a strong hand so to speak...I also have an uncle who has some of his own issues and would just freak out with out warning and would go after us...I saw and experienced things no child should ever deal with. Because of it I can see now I was messed up for a long time...then I became friends with a licensed counselor...Through her I worked through all that and got rid of the bitterness I felt over all that and although I still have moments, I am much healthier now. 

Long story short...no matter what your reasons for needing someone to talk to, the results are priceless...if you can just talk to someone you will feel better. Whether you incorporate medication with it is a personal choice you would make with your doctor. :hugs: and we are always here.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jenifer I hope your frer shows you a really clear bfp in the morning

GL tabs

Sweetz you poor thing I hope it all calms down and that rainbow appears

Lil happy bd'ing then welcome to the tww

Afm thanks for all the well wishes. Still no sign of the witch who knows what is going on with my body it looks like I'm joining limbo land??


----------



## 7981

Sweetz we are all thinking of you! Hugs. Lil is right, a counselor is a great idea. Many of us have gained a new perspective with a little nudge.

Thanks MrsDuck. So scared to test now... :(. Trying to hold my pee for a clear IC at least tonight. 

Looks like limbo is contagious after all. Sorry!!! At least we are in limbo together!


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Sweetz we are all thinking of you! Hugs. Lil is right, a counselor is a great idea. Many of us have gained a new perspective with a little nudge.
> 
> Thanks MrsDuck. So scared to test now... :(. Trying to hold my pee for a clear IC at least tonight.
> 
> Looks like limbo is contagious after all. Sorry!!! At least we are in limbo together!

Get some dandelion leaves hahah pee on them too...:haha::haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks y'all. Found a place closer to brother that might work. Fx'd on that one. I might take your advice lil...might help us all out. Even DH said maybe we should all go to family consouling.


----------



## lch28

hey jessica i am sorry hun =[ i hope everything is okay
sweetz i think counseling will be a good thing.

i am counting down the hours till my appointment..


----------



## tabs46001

ok our prego ladies what dpo did you get your first line ?? i have dollar tests so i could test in the am if i wanted to i just dont know whether i want to lol


----------



## tabs46001

Storm7 said:


> So sorry to hear your news Mrs Duck.
> 
> Makes me a little sorry to share my news right now - however I caved and tested today at an estimated 8dpo (I haven't charted just using the estimated 14 days) and got my BFP. It is a pretty dark line so I am confused and slightly concerned. I would upload but not sure how to do it.


I totally forgot to tell you how to upload the pic lol you hit go advanced next to submit reply and there is a little icon that will say attachment if you scroll over it ..it will pop up a window where you can upload you photo : ) I really want to see it i will be 8dpo tomorrow so i am contemplating whether to test


----------



## lch28

i got bfns at 7dpo (how crazy i am to test at 7dpo) and 8dpo. 9dpo i thougght i saw something but really it was hardly there. 10dpo was my real bfp..


i dont know if i am just emotional but i can't stop crying.. my fiancee honestly goes out every friday and saturday night and he just leaves me here. and i feel lonely and i'm really mad and i told him and he didn't even seem bothered he just made me feel crazy.. he asked why everything is a fight and whats wrong if he wants to go out with his friends after working all week.. well it would be nice if he preferred to spend time with me after working all week. then i get paranoid he is cheating on me which i know he wouldn't do but its just all too much. and im stressing out and i shouldn't. i don't think its much to expect that at least one night of the weekend we do something together. but nope. here i am on the computer eating a effin cheese burger by myself.


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> i got bfns at 7dpo (how crazy i am to test at 7dpo) and 8dpo. 9dpo i thougght i saw something but really it was hardly there. 10dpo was my real bfp..
> 
> 
> i dont know if i am just emotional but i can't stop crying.. my fiancee honestly goes out every friday and saturday night and he just leaves me here. and i feel lonely and i'm really mad and i told him and he didn't even seem bothered he just made me feel crazy.. he asked why everything is a fight and whats wrong if he wants to go out with his friends after working all week.. well it would be nice if he preferred to spend time with me after working all week. then i get paranoid he is cheating on me which i know he wouldn't do but its just all too much. and im stressing out and i shouldn't. i don't think its much to expect that at least one night of the weekend we do something together. but nope. here i am on the computer eating a effin cheese burger by myself.

question? why not go with him? or is that not an option?


----------



## lch28

i guess 2 reasons.. he doesn't invite me. also he is spanish and all his friends work with him in construction and they don't speak english so i just kinda sit there like hmm...


----------



## tabs46001

i wish i could give you some advice on that one but i married a gamer so he only leaves the house when he works lol i wish i could get him out of the house once in a while whether i was with him or not lol but we also feel like an old married couple we have been together since i was 15 lol He needs to be considerate of your feelings now though and understand your going to be emotional and do not need to be stressed out.


----------



## lch28

he just doesn't understand.. he works hard and i wouldn't even mind if he just went out one night.. but once in a while i'd like to do something together. i thought we could get dinner and a movie and celebrate my bfp but i got in the door and he was about to walk out the door. i just feel like he doesn't wanna spend time together.. and like .. okay so is he gonna go out every weekend when we have the baby? i will be P o'd


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs...my hubby and I use to game...we played World of Warcraft...what does your hubby play


----------



## tabs46001

you probably played with him on wow he doesnt play it too much anymore once he hit level 80 he slowed down quite a bit but he still plays diablo3 and modern warfare on the ps3 and he is 27 but i dont mind it too much cause he works and spends time with us then he is on there the rest of the time 

Ich i would say you guys need a serious convo and ask him if that is what he is planning on doing once the baby is here maybe he is trying to get it out of his system cause he wont be once the baby is here : )


----------



## lch28

lol its okay my fiancee is 27 and he's in love with his ps3.. he plays modern warfare too


----------



## tabs46001

ok there is playing and there is my husband lol if he could get paid for it he would never ever leave his game room lol he has been on it all day for some competition and he is a member of what they call a "clan" lol boys and their toys


----------



## lch28

haha i know!! sometimes .. my fiancee will take a day off of work. he'll come home the night before with a 12 pack of beer.. play until 6 am.. sleep for a few hours.. and play all day!!! i would get SO bored!


----------



## 7981

Not pregnant.

Pretty sure I either had a chemical or some really messed up tests. I had 6 faint BFPs over 3 days and now back to nothing. The package contained 20 tests and 12 of them were used over my limbo the last 3 months and were all stark white when negative. Then 6 faint, but definitely pink positives and now 2 stark white again. OPK is still positive, but not as dark as last 2 days.

Oh and DH bought blue dye tests because he doesn't exactly follow directions well. I couldn't resist and POAS tonight, that was also BFN.

On a positive note maybe AF will finally arrive soon.


----------



## lch28

awww jen i'm sorry. i hope that everything sorts itself out. it is a positive that af may arrive soon. hopefully next cycle will bring some luck!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich...feel your pain...mine retires to his "man cave" and I don't see him for at least an hour. 

Jen ss...

On a good note DH and I are getting along much better now. He is totally on my side. We are looking for a house closer to his son tomorrow. He has also come to the realization that his son has been pushing it with more than just me and is spewing lies to other family members to be against me. He isn't standing for it. He said he picked me, loves me, and if they don't like it tough. :) that made my night...that and the fact my OCDjust cleaned e whole house and it smells soooo good lol


----------



## Sweetz33

P.s. I play WOW lol


----------



## lilblossom

we played on the Gilneas server...I had a level 80 mage that was epic!!!!! lol loved playing her but got tired of the hacking...think blizzard was doing it lol so not playing anymore til their new game is released.


----------



## Storm7

tabs46001 said:


> Storm7 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear your news Mrs Duck.
> 
> Makes me a little sorry to share my news right now - however I caved and tested today at an estimated 8dpo (I haven't charted just using the estimated 14 days) and got my BFP. It is a pretty dark line so I am confused and slightly concerned. I would upload but not sure how to do it.
> 
> 
> I totally forgot to tell you how to upload the pic lol you hit go advanced next to submit reply and there is a little icon that will say attachment if you scroll over it ..it will pop up a window where you can upload you photo : ) I really want to see it i will be 8dpo tomorrow so i am contemplating whether to testClick to expand...


Hi Tabs,

As I said it was really dark - test line darker than control. Just done a digi this am and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks. So I am now thinking it's less of an early BFP and more me having my dates screwed up. I am away at the moment so posting from iPhone which doesn't like to upload - frustrating! I will upload tomorrow. 

So today I am feeling elated, confused and scared! Really hope this one sticks. 

Jen - sorry to hear your news


----------



## Excalibur

I used to play WoW..was amazing!! :D


----------



## Sweetz33

We are such gamer nerds lol


----------



## Excalibur

:rofl:


----------



## lilblossom

I was a gnome mage named Libbee....my hubby had a gnome warlock named Claws...looked like santa hahaha. Was AWESOME!!!! good times. Hoping Blizzards new game that is in production is worth trying when released...suppose to be like WOW but improved in the areas where WOW was weak.


----------



## lilblossom

So I am pretty sure I am in the tww..took my temp this morning and it was a huge jump. I was drinking wine last night though so don't know if that made it higher...gonna see what next couple days are and maybe throw away todays temp. we shall see. Gonna go play with hubby on the boat today. Hope I don't fry.


----------



## lch28

sweetz i am glad things are better! that is quite a temp spike lil!!


----------



## tabs46001

well there is a good chance you played with the hubby his screen name is nuitari he was always the healer on raids if you do those he has been hacked a few times too until he got that thing that goes on his key chain he has to put the code that comes up on the keychain to be able to log in he hasnt been hacked since. I got to level 30 and got kinda bored lol 

afm no af blessing going to test tomorrow morning with dollar test if i see something ill use a frer so crossing the fingers lol


----------



## lch28

yay tabs so happy you are having a normal cycle this time.. i hope you get a bfp!! 9dpo i thought i saw something but fiancee said i was imagining things. 10dpo i def saw it


----------



## 7981

Faint + on CVS early test today. It is blue dye though. The line is thin, but unmistakably blue and came up within time limit. The test from last night, same brand, was negative. I want an FRER! Hubby went to exchange the other box of tests he got and the store was closed already, so hopefully later today he will be able to take care of that. 

I have sore boobs, slight dull cramps, and am peeing a lot. Fleeting symptoms from a chemical? Damn you limbo! Lil, I think I'm on track to beat you!


Jess how are you feeling?
GL Tabs!

Ich yay for 5 weeks!

Congrats Storm!

Lil get to christening that boat!

Here is my test from just now (very blue in person):
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/bluedye.jpg


----------



## tabs46001

I hope you get your frer soon : ) the pic i can see what i would take as a positive but i understand needing to verify with frer blue dyes are tricky

migraine for 3 days straight its getting so annoying especially when i have studying to do gggrrr


----------



## Storm7

Jen - I agree you need a FRER - fx'd for you.

Here are my tests. FRER from 8dpo and Digi from 9 dpo (seriously think there is something wrong with my dates.... Will call Doctors on Monday await my appointment).

Hope this works....
 



Attached Files:







121.jpg
File size: 102.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0142.JPG
File size: 90.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lch28

hey storm. i think you must have been more then 9dpo. my frer didn't get that dark till 13dpo (but i did get a + at 9dpo) and the digi would say 1-2


----------



## lch28

jess it seems positive to me but it is very thin and evaps are usually pencil thin


----------



## Storm7

lch28 said:


> hey storm. i think you must have been more then 9dpo. my frer didn't get that dark till 13dpo (but i did get a + at 9dpo) and the digi would say 1-2

I think so too but just don't know how far out... Wondering if the weird AF I had earlier was a true one or it I am two weeks further along than I think. Really confused because why would I have had that bleed if I am?

Hoping that my confusion may get me an early scan but may end up paying for a private one for peace of mind.


----------



## lch28

sorry what happened when you bled? could it have been implantation bleeding? 

maybe you are having twins :haha:


----------



## Storm7

:haha:It was like a regular AF, lasted 4-5 days but came 16 days after my previous AF which confused me but cycles can be messed up after mc so I just put it down to that. Now I am wondering if it wasn't but no idea what else it could be. Seems too heavy to have been implantation bleeding from my knowledge but then the preg tests don't lie. It was the digi that really confused me. Maybe I just ovulated really early this month... I am clueless. 

Twins?!?:haha:


----------



## tabs46001

ya that dark that early could very well be twins lol ; )


----------



## lch28

lol yeah you have more hcg in your system so it could be twins or you could have had a early ov!!!!!!


----------



## Storm7

Hmmmm... I wonder if my Doctors will do a blood test due to the confusion on the tests/dates. They don't normally over here but no way I can wait ~8 weeks for more info!


----------



## lch28

yes i have heard that they don't do blood tests a lot of places.. where i am they do it the second you get a + hpt.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so i am super bored and my migraine is making studying impossible and bob the builder is not realling interesting me so i keep thinking about testing and i cant stop. uuughh i want to wait until tomorrow i am just bored i know it will be bfn but the poas addiction is getting to me lol


----------



## tabs46001

when i was prego with my son the first apt they did a urine test at my apt and wrote me the order to have blood test done that day they checked levels and checked for about every disease under the sun lol


----------



## lch28

like std diseases or blood diseases? i tested at 8dpo and was so sad when i got a bfn lol


----------



## Storm7

I'd send you one of mine over if I could Tabs.

OT - Where abouts in Indiana are you? I am heading over there (Warsaw, Indiana) in late July for a couple of meetings.


----------



## Storm7

Storm7 said:


> I'd send you one of mine over if I could Tabs.
> 
> OT - Where abouts in Indiana are you? I am heading over there (Warsaw, Indiana) in late July for a couple of meetings.

As in one of my sticls to pee on as I have 2 left overs (in case you were confused)


----------



## tabs46001

We are in Anderson but we are buying a house when our lease to our townhouse is up and that will be most likely in my hometown of Alexandria. My hometown is small town usa and Anderson is gangster wanna be usa lol We live in a good part of town but I don't want my son going to this school system.


----------



## tabs46001

lch28 said:


> like std diseases or blood diseases? i tested at 8dpo and was so sad when i got a bfn lol

ya at my ob its standard to get the whole work up of blood tests at the beginning it was like 4 or 5 tubes taken and they check your hormone levels and for every std or anything that could affect pregnancy.


----------



## lch28

i had to ask my dr to check for stds i mean i knew i didnt have any but i just wanted to be sure lol .. when i was 12 weeks i got a full blood panel.. 12 vials. i felt terrible after


----------



## Storked

Hi! Can I join? I had a D&C last month and am hoping to conceive again soon!


----------



## 7981

FRER was negative tonight with concentrated urine. Thinking my positive pink dye tests from a few days ago showed me a chemical pregnancy and this blue dye was a nasty evap.

Lil please change be back to limbo.

Welcome Storked.


----------



## Storked

7981 said:


> FRER was negative tonight with concentrated urine. Thinking my positive pink dye tests from a few days ago showed me a chemical pregnancy and this blue dye was a nasty evap.
> 
> Lil please change be back to limbo.
> 
> Welcome Storked.

:hugs:


----------



## lch28

jen you got a + opk right? so maybe af will arrive soon... fx hun.. so sorry hun i hope you are okay.. welcome storked sorry for your loss


----------



## Storked

Ich28, I love those bump tickers :)


----------



## lch28

thanks hun!! i am happy but really scared cause of my last loss. i went into pre term labor at 23 weeks and lost my daughter in February


----------



## Storked

Fingers crossed for a healthy, sticky baby!


----------



## lilblossom

Storked..welcome to our band of ladie ttc'vers lol...hope you find the support you are looking for.

been quite a day...we christened the boat hahaha...went to a graduation party...am actually feeling quite good from the wine I have consumed and now will go to bed to sleep it off. gonna go to breakfast in the morning and resume life. All in all life is going well. See you all this week.


----------



## Storked

lilblossom, thanks for the welcome! :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Glad to hear you are having a lovely time :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Wow stork so exciting twins! Do you have any twins in the family, I can't wait til you find out for sure

Welcome storked, I hope you get your sticky bean soon

Lil glad you managed to christen the boat and hope you made a water baby

Jenifer I hope you aren't back in limbo

I'm also still in limbo I'm now cd32 on what has been a 23 day cycle for the past few months so just waiting for something to happen?


----------



## Storm7

Hi Mrs Duck - Trying not to think about the twins possibility too hard... I think it is more likely that my dates are off as I don't chart. I don't have twins in my family but my OH's mum is an identical twin. Think they carry down the maternal line though. Have you tested recently?

Welcome Storked!


----------



## tabs46001

BFN : ( think ill test in the am tomorrow and then if bfn just wait for af


----------



## Storm7

:hugs: Tabs. I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow for you.


----------



## 7981

Storm7 said:


> Hi Mrs Duck - Trying not to think about the twins possibility too hard... I think it is more likely that my dates are off as I don't chart. I don't have twins in my family but my OH's mum is an identical twin. Think they carry down the maternal line though. Have you tested recently?
> 
> Welcome Storked!

Fraternal twins can happen from a genetic tendency for the mother to release more than one egg per cycle, identicals are a fluke and are much more rare. The father's genetic makeup has no proven effect on twinning, but its speculated that maybe sperm is what causes a fertilized egg to split and form identicals, no proof though. 

I have fraternals :) Not much of a family history for me, doc thinks I released more than one egg because it was my first month off of birth control and TTC when we conceived. My ovaries were in overdrive! We were very lucky. Have been TTC 8 months now with an early loss in January and I think a chemical this cycle.

Twins are an adventure though :).


----------



## 7981

tabs46001 said:


> BFN : ( think ill test in the am tomorrow and then if bfn just wait for af

Stay positive, it's really early!


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome all newbies! 

Glad you had fun lil. :)

Ich so excited for you!!

ATM I'm looking for place near brother in law. My sister and I are moving in together. As for DH and I, we are not allowing anything come between us, but we realized his sons behavior is at the point that physically and mentally he can't be around me. I refuse to split a father and son so until things smooth over, my DH will be jumping between my home and his brothers. His son and brother are trying to cause issues and neither of us are putting up with it. He made it clear to everyone im his "girl" and will be until the day he dies.<3 that man!


----------



## helpmeplzz

Hi girls:) Well I am 8 dpo and i had a temp drop yesterday its back up gain today, Also lots of cramps like Af is here/coming and(tmi) SOO MUCH discharge yuch!! and just had light pink discharge on TP,What do you all think?? I am not getting too excited just yet any feed back would be much appreciated. Thnak you


----------



## tabs46001

Starting to get crampy i am starting to get discouraged with this cycle


----------



## MrsDuck

Storm sounds like there is still a chance of twins xx. Thanks for asking no still no af I'll test when my order turns up some time next week if still no sign of the witch

Tabs it's still very early I hope you get your bfp when you next test

Sweetz I hope it all works out for you, sorry you are still having a tough time x

Welcome to the thread help, I'm not the best person to give you advise on temping but the spotting could be implantation, i hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## lch28

lil glad you are enjoying yourself!

tabs its still early fx for a bfp hun

sweetz i am glad everything is better now honey i was worried lol!

helpme sounds like implantation bleeding / possible implantation dip


----------



## tabs46001

well if my cycle is normal af is due on friday so if tomorrow is bfn im just gonna wait until friday and af hasn't showed then i will test. The last ovulating cycle i had before this i got af at 10dpo would be tomorrow and that started my craziness of the last couple af's so lets hope its back to my normal 28day cycle lol : )


----------



## Storked

:dust: to everyone


----------



## lilblossom

This was a wonderful weekend...fun on the boat both Saturday and Sunday. Sat night went to a graduation party and got my drink on haha. I am sunburned though...spf 50 sunblock didn't quite make it haha. so gonna have an uncomfortable couple days.

I am pretty certain we ovulated Friday so should be 2dpo by now so just gonna coast through next couple weeks and see how it turns out. Have one more day off and gonna relax my day through it I think.

Who was everyone elses weekend?


----------



## Excalibur

Sending baby :dust: to all :baby:


----------



## lch28

lil glad you enjoyed your weekend. i hate sunburns!! looks like you did ovulate Friday. FX for a bfp this month!! my weekend was okay, today is my first appointment with my doctor!!! i am getting a scan. can't wait


----------



## tabs46001

well bfn this morning so it looks like im waiting for friday either af or will test friday at least i know my lp is at least 10 days again ; )


----------



## Jennawp

BFN yesterday morning at 10 DPO, AF is due today...nothing yet, so we will see!! If AF doesn't show by tomorrow morning I will test again.


----------



## tabs46001

jennawp said:


> bfn yesterday morning at 10 dpo, af is due today...nothing yet, so we will see!! If af doesn't show by tomorrow morning i will test again.

looks like we are in the exact same boat lol i hope you get your bfp : )


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies...ss for the bfn's this morning.

Got my cross hairs from ff this morning so gonna assume I did ovulate this time since the cross hairs are solid lines instead of dotted lines I got last cycle.
Gonna try very hard not to symptom spot but we all know that almost never happens. :haha: Gonna be around all day so can't wait to hear about Ich's scan.

Jess how are you doing?


----------



## Jennawp

tabs46001 said:


> jennawp said:
> 
> 
> bfn yesterday morning at 10 dpo, af is due today...nothing yet, so we will see!! If af doesn't show by tomorrow morning i will test again.
> 
> looks like we are in the exact same boat lol i hope you get your bfp : )Click to expand...

Thanks!! Same to you!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Lil slap on that aftersun or even better get hubby to do it for you and I hope it's not too painful.

Tabs and Jennawp It's still early I hope you get your bfp's when you next test x

Ich how did the scan go?


----------



## Jessica28

Lil - I am still okay. No major symptoms to speak of still which worries me.... I have a mild pain in my hip kinda - not cramping or anything but just a nagging pain. I wonder what that is?


----------



## tabs46001

Well lunchtime update still no af and no af cramps today hhmm still going to be strong and wait until friday ; )


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> Lil - I am still okay. No major symptoms to speak of still which worries me.... I have a mild pain in my hip kinda - not cramping or anything but just a nagging pain. I wonder what that is?

Your hips will expand through out your pregnancy to accommodate the baby...its normal and could get momentarily painful but passes quickly


----------



## MrsDuck

Jess glad you are well x

Tabs I admire your willpower, good luck for when you next test x


----------



## tabs46001

Its not really willpower its more i know she is gonna come so saving myself money lol im being cheap lmao ; )


----------



## MrsDuck

tabs46001 said:


> Its not really willpower its more i know she is gonna come so saving myself money lol im being cheap lmao ; )

:haha:

Where's your PMA, I hope you are wrong and the witch stays away x


----------



## lch28

=[ my scan didn't show anything ladies. i am really upset.. my doctor said that everything is fine.. that i am very early and most times you don't see anything .. also he said if i use my ovulation date i am only 4 weeks and 2 days so not to worry.. i made an appointment for 2 weeks from today for another one.. i hope i see something. i was just really sad what if this isn't a viable pregnancy? he gave me a blood test again to make sure my beta went up so i am impatiently waiting for those results.


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> =[ my scan didn't show anything ladies. i am really upset.. my doctor said that everything is fine.. that i am very early and most times you don't see anything .. also he said if i use my ovulation date i am only 4 weeks and 2 days so not to worry.. i made an appointment for 2 weeks from today for another one.. i hope i see something. i was just really sad what if this isn't a viable pregnancy? he gave me a blood test again to make sure my beta went up so i am impatiently waiting for those results.

I read you sometimes won't pick anything up on a scan until 6 weeks...which is why they usually don't do one before then...so don't worry yet.


----------



## lch28

i hope so lil thank you.. is ovulation date more accurate then lmp? since i didn't ov until cd20.. that would change how far i am


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> i hope so lil thank you.. is ovulation date more accurate then lmp? since i didn't ov until cd20.. that would change how far i am

they will use lmp until dating scan


----------



## tabs46001

MrsDuck said:


> tabs46001 said:
> 
> 
> Its not really willpower its more i know she is gonna come so saving myself money lol im being cheap lmao ; )
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Where's your PMA, I hope you are wrong and the witch stays away xClick to expand...


WELL ODDLY I DONT THINK I AM CAUSE I FEEL SO PREGNANT LOL I DONT FEEL LIKE IM GONNA START AT ALL BUT I THINK ITS CAUSE OF THE PROGESTERONE SO I CANT FEEL HER COMING LOL IF SHE ISNT HERE BY FRIDAY I WILL TEST BUT IM EXPECTING HER SOON I DONT THINK MY TEMP WILL HELP CAUSE I THINK PROGESTERONE CAN MESS UP THAT TOO SO SHE IS GONNA BE DOING A SNEAK ATTACK THIS CYCLE LMAO:haha:


----------



## tabs46001

lch28 said:


> i hope so lil thank you.. Is ovulation date more accurate then lmp? Since i didn't ov until cd20.. That would change how far i am

when they did my ultrasound at the hospital the morning i m/c i was 5 weeks and they told me it was completely normal they didn't see anything it was the bleeding that pointed them to a m/c. The cramping and nothing being on the scan was normal so if your not bleeding i wouldn't worry a bit i know its impossible to not worry when you have been through what we all have but try to not stress and put your feet up till next scan ; )


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - It is still really early for us. Don't worry about anything until you have to. Lots of times, it is hard to see anything where it is so early. I am actually glad I live in a rural place where the Doc. comes every 2 weeks and if I want to see one before then I have to travel a fair distance..... Not seeing the Doc again until the 20th and another Doc on the 26th.


----------



## lch28

tabs you think i should put myself on bed rest? is that what you meant lol?

well thanks ladies. i feel a bit better. i am sure i will see a beautiful hb in 2 weeks.. fingers crossed


----------



## tabs46001

Not bed rest just stress free relaxing lol


----------



## lch28

ohh lol! okay. cause i have to work haha. i hope that everything goes well at my next scan. do you feel like af is coming at all?


----------



## tabs46001

I dont feel like she is one bit which is why i figure she is the progesterone takes all guessing out of the mix i dont feel like im gonna start but i feel pregnant thanks to the cream so just waiting to find out at this point with the bfn not even a squinter im going with af coming in the next couple days


----------



## lch28

is it like external or internal cream?? lol .. i am using progesterone gel at 15 weeks.. its like the same as monistat cream.. they come in those little balls and you insert it


----------



## tabs46001

My last af i got at cd12 then the one before that i was 10dpo when she showed up so who knows lol


----------



## tabs46001

Its the cream you rub on externally


----------



## lch28

i remember when i got af on cd17 and didn't ovulate.. i was soo mad!! then i was so convinced it would happen this cycle and finally got a + opk on cd19


----------



## tabs46001

If bfn friday im gonna have to put in my new order im about out of everything that cream apparently will only last 1 cycle and i used all opk's with the screwy cycles im gonna have to stock up all over again lol


----------



## tabs46001

ok so please dont get excited because i have gotten a pretty convincing evap with this brand before i just want to see what you think do you see anything?
 



Attached Files:







canvas.png
File size: 134.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tabs46001

i know i caved but i figure dollar store waste away lol it was 1hr hold and pic taken at 4 minutes i have had convincing evaps on these before but they usually dont show up when i invert like that i dont want to jinx anything cause there is a very good chance that is nothing and i will get bfn fmu


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> i know i caved but i figure dollar store waste away lol it was 1hr hold and pic taken at 4 minutes i have had convincing evaps on these before but they usually dont show up when i invert like that i dont want to jinx anything cause there is a very good chance that is nothing and i will get bfn fmu

I never see anything on those negative images unless its a darker line to start with.


----------



## tabs46001

well i kept seeing a shadow of something so i uploaded it to that countdown to pregnancy website to see it inverted and that is usually when i see nada and im like okay false alarm but i see a little tiny bit of something i just am thinking its the test though and a lil line eye lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> well i kept seeing a shadow of something so i uploaded it to that countdown to pregnancy website to see it inverted and that is usually when i see nada and im like okay false alarm but i see a little tiny bit of something i just am thinking its the test though and a lil line eye lol

So does this mean test in the morning?


----------



## tabs46001

probably lol af is due today according to my phone app so we shall see man the ladies on that countdown to pregnancy are no help the votes are 50/50 on whether there is a second line lmao


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> probably lol af is due today according to my phone app so we shall see man the ladies on that countdown to pregnancy are no help the votes are 50/50 on whether there is a second line lmao

I know the progesterone cream may make a difference with it but how does this chart compare to past ones?


----------



## tabs46001

i had a dip at 5dpo but i usually always get a dip around then but they havent been higher than normal like i though they would be with the progesterone cream i have had super sore bb's but that is normal with progesterone cream ive had the pressure like when i ovulate but thinking that could be af too tmi but the only difference i dont think would be the cream is i have had super loose stools i thought maybe it was a flu bug at one point but i have been having them for about 5 days straight and im on a diet so i dont eat anything greasy havent in a while unfortunately lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> i had a dip at 5dpo but i usually always get a dip around then but they havent been higher than normal like i though they would be with the progesterone cream i have had super sore bb's but that is normal with progesterone cream ive had the pressure like when i ovulate but thinking that could be af too tmi but the only difference i dont think would be the cream is i have had super loose stools i thought maybe it was a flu bug at one point but i have been having them for about 5 days straight and im on a diet so i dont eat anything greasy havent in a while unfortunately lol

are you eating lots of fiber? cause that will soften things up too.


----------



## tabs46001

no not really i have been on this diet for a few months i went on it after my m/c part of my getting healthier to conceive again i have ibs but i only have this when ive eaten fast food or something fried hhmm im just gonna chalk it up to negatory and see what tomorrow brings if that is bfn then im totally strictly waiting for af lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> no not really i have been on this diet for a few months i went on it after my m/c part of my getting healthier to conceive again i have ibs but i only have this when ive eaten fast food or something fried hhmm im just gonna chalk it up to negatory and see what tomorrow brings if that is bfn then im totally strictly waiting for af lol

Thats what we all say...but at least I can distract myself with you for a while...:haha:


----------



## tabs46001

i know right lol im glad i could help ...on a happy note if af does come i can stop the cream and not feel like someone is ripping off my bb's lmao


----------



## SaciaDarling

Tabs! I'm due for AF on Friday too! Weird things are going on in my tummy and I have lower back pain all the time. If I get off of work Friday and no aunt flow, I'm taking my paycheck to Walgreens and getting some sticks!!! FX'd for us both


----------



## tabs46001

i am going to test fmu unfortunately lol i need to put to rest the faint possible nothingness of this evening lol fx for you though i really hope you get your bfp ive had all kinds of symptoms but the darn progesterone cream can cause most of them so waiting

had some studying to do but now i cant concentrate cause im thinking about testing tomorrow grr lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> i am going to test fmu unfortunately lol i need to put to rest the faint possible nothingness of this evening lol fx for you though i really hope you get your bfp ive had all kinds of symptoms but the darn progesterone cream can cause most of them so waiting
> 
> had some studying to do but now i cant concentrate cause im thinking about testing tomorrow grr lol

just don't do what i usually end up doing...wake up and remember at the last moment and have to cross your legs to get the test out lol


----------



## tabs46001

this is the original before i inverted its line eye isnt it lol
 



Attached Files:







dpo10-1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilblossom

I think you have a good chance that it positive...no wonder its distracting you so much


----------



## lch28

tabs i don't see anything but i got positives with frer 10dpo and negatives with dollar tree. didn't get a positive on those till 13dpo


----------



## tabs46001

ive just never seen anything that could be close to a line before 10min the pic was taken at 4 minutes i have had alot of evaps on these after 10min but not before i had the cover on it and then i saw something and i was thinking no way that is a shadow from the cover so i took the cover off and i still saw it and chaos followed lol wow ive never posted so many times before lmao


----------



## lch28

haha my first positive on those was a shadow too! fx!!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't see it sorry, but will wait for tomorrow's test!


----------



## sara3337

I am 9DPO today, do u ladies think a digi will show an accurate result now?


----------



## lch28

most likely not hun. maybe though


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> most likely not hun. maybe though

I will wait till Thur or Fri then:)). The wait is killing me :))


----------



## 7981

Ich ultrasound tech told me during my MC at 5.5 wks that they can't see anything until beta is over 1,000. It's still really early, you are most likely ok. 

Good luck tabs!

High temp today- maybe I just ovulated?


----------



## sara3337

7981 said:


> Ich ultrasound tech told me during my MC at 5.5 wks that they can't see anything until beta is over 1,000. It's still really early, you are most likely ok.
> 
> Good luck tabs!
> 
> High temp today- maybe I just ovulated?

Isnt the lowest temp related to ovulation? I am confused.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sending you lot's of :dust: :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow you lot have been chatty.

Tabs, Sacia and Sara I hope the witch doesn't show, gl with the testing I want to see those nice dark lines.

Jenifer I hope it was O


----------



## lch28

thanks jen, hope so, i am waiting for my beta results. very impatiently


----------



## tabs46001

So didnt test this morning cause i am sure af will be here today or early tomorrow my temp dropped woke up super crampy i was sure i would see af in my panties but still hasn't showed but very close i feel her about to make an appearance so why waste a test ..at least my lp is over the 10 day mark again and i get to be the drinker at the concert instead of the dd lol


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs, sorry af seems to on her way.

Jen, I really hope something happens for you...I know it sucks out loud.

All those testing this week.. :dust::dust::dust:

AFM; I had a temp increase today..could be sunburn related though I think...although I am not as sore today as yesterday .. hmmm 
Anyway, only 4dpo so still not symptom spotting...lol nothing much making me pause anyway. Haha.

Kelly, how are things going for you? Is it getting near time yet?


----------



## Jennawp

Good Morning Ladies!!

No Af as of this morning. I have one HPT left so I am trying to hold out on testing until tomorrow if Af doesn't show before then. I tested again yesterday and it was a BFN so I am not hopeful that Af isn't going to show her face this month!


----------



## tabs46001

Is that your tat in the pic i love it i have the symbol for serenity in the same place i would do my profile pic like that but then it would look like im copying you lol glad you have no af i feel like she is gonna be here any second : (


----------



## 7981

Lil have I officially beat your limbo? Ugh. High temp again though, so I'm hoping this is nearing the end... Lots of creamy wet CM too.

Sorry tabs, but don't count yourself out until she has officially arrived.


----------



## MrsDuck

Well ladies I just got home from work and my hpts were on the doormat, I was going to wait but you know what its like so I just had to pee on one and look what popped up in about 1 min

I am now a bit scared as it means I'm going to have to put off my op to have the potentially canerous lump removed from my neck. The consultant said if I am pg then it is best to wait til I'm in the 2nd trimester, so I suppose it's not too long to wait but I'm not sure of the risks to baby?

It just goes to prove that dtd just once on the day you get positive opk can be enough!

I thought I had a nearly positive opk cd 12 but then cd 23 I had another and we hadn't dtd since cd14 so I called a medical emergency and called my dh home from work to baby dance then we both returned to work, anyway then we found out about my lump the next day so didn't do any more just in case I needed an op and now here I am with a very positive looking hpt on what would make me 11dpo.

Sorry for the long ramble I'm just really excited and scared
 



Attached Files:







P6120039.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Well ladies I just got home from work and my hpts were on the doormat, I was going to wait but you know what its like so I just had to pee on one and look what popped up in about 1 min
> 
> I am now a bit scared as it means I'm going to have to put off my op to have the potentially canerous lump removed from my neck. The consultant said if I am pg then it is best to wait til I'm in the 2nd trimester, so I suppose it's not too long to wait but I'm not sure of the risks to baby?
> 
> It just goes to prove that dtd just once on the day you get positive opk can be enough!
> 
> I thought I had a nearly positive opk cd 12 but then cd 23 I had another and we hadn't dtd since cd14 so I called a medical emergency and called my dh home from work to baby dance then we both returned to work, anyway then we found out about my lump the next day so didn't do any more just in case I needed an op and now here I am with a very positive looking hpt on what would make me 11dpo.
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble I'm just really excited and scared

First off OMG congrats on the bfp....Wow. and with the lump...get the ob together with the doctor handling the lump and see if the two of them can help you set a course of action that will be safe for you at this point. 

I am so excited for your bfp though...what a surprise.


----------



## 7981

Congrats MrsDuck! Things happen for a reason :)


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats ; )


----------



## lch28

congrats yay!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations MrsDuck! Great news! 

AFM- I have been trying to make a midwife appointment and speak to them about an early scan. Apparently as I have only had one loss I am not entitled to one and will get my first scan at 12 weeks. Going to have to arrange privately as I am so nervous about this pregnancy.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks storm. 

What a bummer you have to pay for a private scan but well worth the money to put your mind at rest


----------



## Jennawp

tabs46001 said:


> Is that your tat in the pic i love it i have the symbol for serenity in the same place i would do my profile pic like that but then it would look like im copying you lol glad you have no af i feel like she is gonna be here any second : (

I love tattoos! I have 12!! Go ahead and make it your profile pic I dont mind


----------



## Jennawp

Congrats Mrs Duck!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

I have 3 but i love all of mine ..i have one on my wrist then my lower back and one on my shoulder blade lol if i dont get prego soon ill probably get another lol ; )


----------



## lch28

does anyone know anything about progesterone levels in pregnancy?? my doc who did my beta at 11dpo called, my hcg was 52 but my progesterone was only 10 and he says that is low.. i didn't tell him i ovulated late though


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs duck congrats!!!! 

Ich don't know much about progesterone but sounds ok for before 11dpo. Beta is great. Try not to worry. Are you having a repeat done? 

I'm still doing my down regging injections. Next wed I go in for baseline scan and if all is well I start the scary meds that day. Nothing really to exciting is happening for me till July. Egg collection is july 2 with transfer of two day three embies July 5. Testing will be July 16th or after so still more then 5 weeks to go to know if it's worked.


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> does anyone know anything about progesterone levels in pregnancy?? my doc who did my beta at 11dpo called, my hcg was 52 but my progesterone was only 10 and he says that is low.. i didn't tell him i ovulated late though

Progestron level for Follicular phase must be <5.0
During Luteal phase 10-70
Day 21cd less bigger than 30


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies 
I have done SMEP and preseed, legs up and everything else I am 10dpo and used First responce and was BFN :( , says on the packet that it will detect hcg 6 days before your next period.


----------



## tabs46001

Well i guess i was wrong she didnt show today and the cramps stopped so off to tomorrow see if she shows...but yay for the at least 11 day lp lol 

Ich i dont know what they are supposed to be i just know i have trouble with low levels. Are they going to put you on anything?


----------



## Jessica28

Whooooooo Hooooo Mrs. Duck!!!!! Congrats to you!!!! How far along do you imagine you are?!

I am still really scared :(


----------



## lch28

sara3337 since i got blood done before i missed AF does that mean i was still in luteal phase?


----------



## lch28

kelly i had a beta done yesterday not sure if they did progesterone too since i just found out it may have been low today.. 

i am gonna call dr tomorrow. i hope they will put me on something if it is in fact low. actually i hope it is not low at all


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> sara3337 since i got blood done before i missed AF does that mean i was still in luteal phase?

Yes you would be hun, from the day u ovulate till ur next af its ur luteal phase,


----------



## lch28

so i guess it is okay that my level was at 10. hope so


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> so i guess it is okay that my level was at 10. hope so

Yes urs is in minum range but not out of range


----------



## nesSAH

So excited for you Mrs Duck!!! I pray the Doc's help figure out things with the thyroid. Enjoy your new bump :)


----------



## Jennawp

AF showed this morning! On to hoping for a BFP in July


----------



## tabs46001

Still no af for me but my temp dropped even farther down today so thinking today is the day but still happy to be cd26 with no af thats the longest ive went without seeing her in a while lol if not here by friday like planned i will test again but pretty sure she will be here today with that temp drop then start fresh from a normal cycle that will be refreshing lol


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck - Congratulations on your BFP hun. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :baby: 

Storm - They wouldn't let me have a scan before 12 weeks either as we had only suffered one loss, we booked a private scan and it was well worth it! :)


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies...been running since 7:30 am so am tired already. Had to drop dog at groomers and take car through emissions. Was tired so really glad I didn't drop car at groomers and dog through emissions. :haha::haha:

Anyway...stuff is weird for me but trying not to symptom spot and can probably chalk everything up to effects from the sunburn anyway. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## tabs46001

Yay for weird stuff lil lol 

1st break still no af hubby tried to make me feel better and said maybe all those positive opks i got maybe i am not as many dpo as i think but im about 90% sure af will be here before friday but told him i would test friday if she isnt here ..i think he is worried he isnt getting the super spermies he thinks he has from those vitamins lmao


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Yay for weird stuff lil lol
> 
> 1st break still no af hubby tried to make me feel better and said maybe all those positive opks i got maybe i am not as many dpo as i think but im about 90% sure af will be here before friday but told him i would test friday if she isnt here ..i think he is worried he isnt getting the super spermies he thinks he has from those vitamins lmao

If not it could just be that he hasn't taken them long enough but i think the stats for conceiving is even if everything is perfectly right you still only have 20% chance to conceive...and for people my age that number drops lol...aren't I just full of crappy information.


----------



## tabs46001

It doesnt help that my 2 year old has baby fever lol everytime we are out and see a baby he points and say mom mom baby mom mom baby we let him hold one of our friend's new borns and he looked at me and said mom mom my baby i had to tell him no bub that is your aunt's baby lol


----------



## lch28

aww tabs i am glad you had a normal cycle.. not out till af shows..
finally talked to my dr. my beta is 2000 and i am starting progesterone suppositories dammit


----------



## tabs46001

I know i am really excited about being cd26 with no af that is an accomplishment in itself lol


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> aww tabs i am glad you had a normal cycle.. not out till af shows..
> finally talked to my dr. my beta is 2000 and i am starting progesterone suppositories dammit

At least you are being proactive...and your beta numbers look awesome...yay!!


----------



## tabs46001

So thinking about taking baby aspirin this next cycle anyone else take this is it just 1 a day your entire cycle or is there a certain time to start and stop??


----------



## Jessica28

ATM - Still no stymptms to report and really nervous and unsure because of it....


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> ATM - Still no stymptms to report and really nervous and unsure because of it....

Did they do blood work?


----------



## lch28

jessica i have no symptoms either.. and my beta is 2000. some people don't get symptoms at all but most not till 6-7 weeks


----------



## tabs46001

well evening now and no af or af symptoms besides the bb's super sore but the progesterone can do that as well so we will see what tomorrow brings ; )


----------



## sara3337

tabs46001 said:


> well evening now and no af or af symptoms besides the bb's super sore but the progesterone can do that as well so we will see what tomorrow brings ; )

Hi tabs how can I upload my chart here? Can u please help me.


----------



## tabs46001

you just copy and past the code from fertility friend to share your chart in your signature box where you put stuff for tickers. There should be an icon on fertility friends that says share my chart ; )

afm - I took a test this evening and i saw a plain line but my husband swears he sees nothing so im not gonna jump up and down bfp ill take another fmu and see if maybe this ttc is getting to me and gave me a hallucination line eye...pray for me tonight ill let you know what happens ; )


----------



## tabs46001

im really upset that he couldn't see anything and its making me doubt my sanity i know i see it ugh it wasn't the dollar tree tests that i get evaps on all the time it was a frer im gonna pray really hard tonight but seeing something and being so sure if it isnt there in the morning im gonna be pretty bummed i told myself i would get worked up but i did when i saw that but apparently im going crazy according to dh so i guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Storked

tabs46001 said:


> im really upset that he couldn't see anything and its making me doubt my sanity i know i see it ugh it wasn't the dollar tree tests that i get evaps on all the time it was a frer im gonna pray really hard tonight but seeing something and being so sure if it isnt there in the morning im gonna be pretty bummed i told myself i would get worked up but i did when i saw that but apparently im going crazy according to dh so i guess we will see tomorrow.

I wanna see it! Post it in the pregnancy test section :hugs:


----------



## lch28

tabs my fiancee didn't see my first line either fx hun


----------



## sara3337

tabs46001 said:


> you just copy and past the code from fertility friend to share your chart in your signature box where you put stuff for tickers. There should be an icon on fertility friends that says share my chart ; )
> 
> afm - I took a test this evening and i saw a plain line but my husband swears he sees nothing so im not gonna jump up and down bfp ill take another fmu and see if maybe this ttc is getting to me and gave me a hallucination line eye...pray for me tonight ill let you know what happens ; )

Thanksssssssss It worked. My temps are all over


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> tabs my fiancee didn't see my first line either fx hun

LOL Men need magnifiers :))


----------



## Jessica28

Lil - They did do bloodwork but I won't get the results until June 20th which is next Wednesday so less than a week away. I actually took another test this morning because my lines were so faint and I was a little worried but the test is as dark as it could get!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

My excitement didn't last.

I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).

Lil please can you change me to waiting to try please

:cry:


----------



## lch28

awww mrsduck i am so sorry honey


----------



## Storm7

So sorry to hear your news MrsDuck.


----------



## Jessica28

Ohh....Mrs. Duck....My heart is breaking for you... So sorry.


----------



## sara3337

MrsDuck said:


> My excitement didn't last.
> 
> I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).
> 
> Lil please can you change me to waiting to try please
> 
> :cry:

So sorry to hear what u r going through


----------



## tabs46001

sorry mrs duck : (


afm Well i drug dh off his video game into the bathroom so he could see it in the light and he saw it then but this morning's wasn't any darker so now im depressed thinking it was just the tests af according to my last couple cycles was due monday but according to normal cycles is due tomorrow see i guess we will see what happens booo more waiting : (


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> Lil - They did do bloodwork but I won't get the results until June 20th which is next Wednesday so less than a week away. I actually took another test this morning because my lines were so faint and I was a little worried but the test is as dark as it could get!!!

Glad you have dark lines on your hpt..keep us posted and stop stressing.

Mrsduck; I am so sorry but I know it worried you. I won't say it was for the best because we all hate when we hear that phrase.

Tabs; waiting for your update...I have to work this morning and hoping to see before I have to leave.


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> sorry mrs duck : (
> 
> 
> afm Well i drug dh off his video game into the bathroom so he could see it in the light and he saw it then but this morning's wasn't any darker so now im depressed thinking it was just the tests af according to my last couple cycles was due monday but according to normal cycles is due tomorrow see i guess we will see what happens booo more waiting : (

lol you posted this while I posted my last one. I hope the dip was implanting. try again in a couple days:)


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck - Really sorry to hear what you are going through hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone for all your kind words, I know these things happen for a reason and it's probably best that I am fit and healthy before falling pregnant again and I wouldn't want to put the baby at risk with having the op further down the line and I probably shouldn't risk my own health by delaying it either. Hopefully it won't be long til I'm back on the ttc wagon again in the meantime I will be cheering you lot on


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs have you peed on anymore sticks? Good luck for when you do x


----------



## tabs46001

Im going to when i get off work i have been holding it for about 4 hours and i swear im going to burst...5 more minutes if negatory then im waiting for the witch and hitting the gym to work out some frustration lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sending you lot's of lucky :dust: Fingers crossed for good news :winkwink:


----------



## Storm7

:dust:Fx'd Tabs :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sending you some :dust: too. Keep us posted


----------



## lch28

tabs did you test?


----------



## lilblossom

We are having crabs tonight and then some friends are coming over but gonna hang as long as I can to see your results Tabs.


----------



## 7981

So sorry MrsDuck :(

Hoping for a BFP Tabs.

Still nothing here. Haven't been on lately because I had the worst stomach flu ever the past 2 days. Still not feeling well. :(


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> So sorry MrsDuck :(
> 
> Hoping for a BFP Tabs.
> 
> Still nothing here. Haven't been on lately because I had the worst stomach flu ever the past 2 days. Still not feeling well. :(

You finally beat me in cycle length...not that I wanted you to...hope if finally ends soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks jenifer. What day are you on now you poor thing? I hope you are feeling better soon

Tabs any news?


----------



## tabs46001

Looks like i can be labeled in the limbo dept no af no af symptoms besides that my bb's are still super sore but that is symptom of everything so waiting for af supposed to be here tomorrow still pretty excited about a 28 day cycle havent had that in quite a while still having the pressure/pain right below my underwear line if feels like o pain does maybe my body is just trying to start maybe the limbo was contagious lol


----------



## 7981

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks jenifer. What day are you on now you poor thing? I hope you are feeling better soon
> 
> Tabs any news?

CD 73!!! Sadly I'm getting used to it...
Thanks for the well wishes, this flu is really kicking my butt!


----------



## tabs46001

And temp went back up this morning dont know what is going on there


----------



## sara3337

tabs46001 said:


> And temp went back up this morning dont know what is going on there

Hi tabs, did u do a preg test?


----------



## tabs46001

Well I am officially cd28 of a 28 day cycle woke up last night cramping so put a pad on but then they stopped and never came back. I am glad to be 28 days again so that is something but still no bfp or af


----------



## tabs46001

Funny how as soon as i placed my order for next cycle the cramps came back lol wonder if i should stop the progesterone and let her come cd28 and no bfp ??


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies, just got my BFP. I am 12 dpo.


----------



## sara3337

tabs46001 said:


> Funny how as soon as i placed my order for next cycle the cramps came back lol wonder if i should stop the progesterone and let her come cd28 and no bfp ??

I think because ur O was late not on cd 14 therefore u will get bfp later than cd28.


----------



## tabs46001

With my last pregnancy i only got a light line after i was 4 days late so that is possible but i feel like she will show ..she always does lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Boo! I'mmmmm baaaaaccckkkkk!

Didja y'all miss me? Hehe!

Well a lot has changed...DH and I are actually stronger than ever. SS still is a p.i.t.a. Lol. He now lives with his uncle. DH will be moving I with his brother to regulate, but will be visiting me on a daily basis. My twin sister is moving I with me so I am not alone. We are not preventing pregnancy, but not trying as hard either. We are just going with the flow.

Life is soooo much less stressful now! :)


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Sara! Great news!


----------



## sara3337

Storm7 said:


> Congratulations Sara! Great news!

Thanksssss very much. Baby dust on ur way. Pray for me the baby sticks


----------



## lilblossom

Sara: so happy for your bfp and sending :dust: for a sticky bean. wishing you a h & h 9 months

Tabs, your temp looks to be climbing again? Is that from the cream?


----------



## tabs46001

I think so i am chalking up the temp not dropping and the sore bb's and nausea to the cream i was told it would make you feel prego so thats why i havent been really paying attention to any symptoms


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats Sara!


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats sara

afm - break from work went to the restroom still no af an no cramps or anything getting very curious lol went ahead and placed my order for next cycle though want to be prepared i might be a lil annoying but im going to update on my small milestones of her not showing up lol if she doesnt show tomorrow will be 1 day late i think if she by chance doesnt come i will wait until 4 days late before testing again that is when i did last pregnancy so i will know then for sure yes or no


----------



## lilblossom

Ok, I am getting a little curious about my chances this cycle now ... my sunburn is gone so don't really have that as an excuse for unusual stuff now and I was just looking at my chart and realized my temps are high for this many dpo for me...I say that and watch me get a huge drop tomorrow to crush my hopes. lol I also had a weird sharp stitch on my right side last night right as I laughed at something my husband said. I will probably test the first time on Sunday just because its Fathers Day and wouldn't that be neat but Monday is my real official first day for testing. Gotta go find some distractions now.

:dust: Everyone.


----------



## lch28

congrats sara

SWEETZ!!!!!!!!! i was going to message you today if you didn't post lol


----------



## MrsDuck

sara3337 said:


> Hi Ladies, just got my BFP. I am 12 dpo.

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## 7981

Congrats Sara!

Welcome back Sweetz.

AFM, no cramps, no AF, no nothing... Getting impatient again.


----------



## lch28

jen when did the doc say she would give you something to bring on af? didn't you get a + opk again


----------



## 7981

Got a + OPK last Tuesday and Wednesday. Hoping for AF soon, but no symptoms at all. Doc said if no AF for 3 months she would see me, which means if I don't have it by July 4th I will call her the 5th. LMP was April 3!!!!!


----------



## lch28

oh goodness, well hopefully af comes soon (or you get a bfp since you ovulated) or your doc can take you out of limbo. did you bd after positive opk?


----------



## tabs46001

lil update again still no af will be late tomorrow just keeping busy to not think about it ; ) Waiting to see if she shows by monday.


----------



## Storked

tabs46001 said:


> lil update again still no af will be late tomorrow just keeping busy to not think about it ; ) Waiting to see if she shows by monday.

The anticipation is killing me :test:


----------



## 7981

lch28 said:


> oh goodness, well hopefully af comes soon (or you get a bfp since you ovulated) or your doc can take you out of limbo. did you bd after positive opk?

We BD'd on both + days and a couple of days later. We shall see, not hopeful about a BFP. I just want limbo to end! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## lch28

i hope you get out of limbo soon too!! i am feeling okay thanks for asking! not too many symptoms except some fatigue, plus the progesterone is making me have pregnancy symptoms. it is my third day on it and my boobs hurt (they didnt before) i am more nauseous tired and have head aches. not to mention this stuff is really.. gross.. sorry tmi ladies.. but after inserting the gel.. the next day the stuff that was not absorbed turns to big giant clumps.


----------



## lch28

im so confused i was just replying to a post from nevergivingup and it dissapeared


----------



## Jessica28

Still no symptoms over here. I get a little bit of a sick stomach during mealtimes and I feel so bloated all the time but aside from frequent urination, nothing. I am worried about the lack of symptms.


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> congrats sara
> 
> SWEETZ!!!!!!!!! i was going to message you today if you didn't post lol

Thanks been having headaches and nausea feelings. j


----------



## sara3337

lilblossom said:


> Sara: so happy for your bfp and sending :dust: for a sticky bean. wishing you a h & h 9 months
> 
> Tabs, your temp looks to be climbing again? Is that from the cream?

Thanks thats my only wish. A h & h 9 months. baby dust on ur way


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> i hope you get out of limbo soon too!! i am feeling okay thanks for asking! not too many symptoms except some fatigue, plus the progesterone is making me have pregnancy symptoms. it is my third day on it and my boobs hurt (they didnt before) i am more nauseous tired and have head aches. not to mention this stuff is really.. gross.. sorry tmi ladies.. but after inserting the gel.. the next day the stuff that was not absorbed turns to big giant clumps.

mmm thats maybe why I have tention headache, cause i am using prog cream and feel nausea


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Don't worry too much about lack of symptoms hun, some people get them, others don't. Maybe you are just one of the lucky one's like me? Even today, I need to remind myself that I'm actually Pregnant!


----------



## Excalibur

Sara - Congratulations hun. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Morning ladies...another slight increase in my temp this morning...this is definately different for me so hopeful here...gonna test in morning cause it's fathers day but will only be 9 dpo so probably will be bfn either way but doing it anyway. Haven't had a lot of the 'symptoms' I had other cycles that made me think we did it those times so maybe that's promising...have a little less cm than I am use too by now.

Tabs? any af?


----------



## Jessica28

So, Ex - You didn't have many symptoms either?? Not even tender breasts?


----------



## tabs46001

well now cd29 of 28 day cycle lol no af no af symptoms i am officially in limbo lol and temp still up so who knows lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sending you lot's of :dust: for tomorrow :)

Jessica - Nope hun, I don't even have tender breasts. Some ladies are lucky and have no symptoms whatsoever :) 

Tabs - Hope the Limbo ends for you soon hun and we see that nice BFP :winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

tabs46001 said:


> well now cd29 of 28 day cycle lol no af no af symptoms i am officially in limbo lol and temp still up so who knows lol

Tabs have you tested?


----------



## lilblossom

I really am thinking that limbo is contagious... We have been with Jen waiting for hers to finally end. Tabs, I would test tomorrow if nothing shows up though cause your chart clearly shows you ovulated.... mine and Jen's limbo's had questionable ovulation. Either that or the progesterone is keeping you from starting


----------



## lch28

tabs i think the progesterone could be keeping af away also my cousin takes progesterone starting cd15 and she has to stop taking it the day af is due or it is very delayed


----------



## tabs46001

Well 9pm and still no af or af symptoms besides the headache lol I am going to test on Monday if af still hasnt showed then if still bfn im going to stop the progesterone.


----------



## tabs46001

Our prego ladies when i was prego with my son the only symptom i had the entire first trimester was severe back pain the nausea didn't start til the very end of the first trimester into the second and he is now a very healthy ornery two year old ; )


----------



## tabs46001

I am officially cd30 of 28day cycle lol woke up to alot of cm i cut back on the progesterone yesterday and think im gonna not use any today and see if af comes would have been really cool to get a bfp on fathers day so i may test today but i really want to try to wait we shall see my last pregnancy i didn't get a light line until i was 4 days late


----------



## lilblossom

Sounds like a sound plan Tabs...but don't know how you have the will power not to test. haha

as for me, I did test this morning and not surprisingly since am only 9dpo it was a bfn on an ic. I have frer but don't want to waste them so early...won't use one of them til probably wednesday...unless i get a questionable ic before then. My temp shot up more this morning but didn't get well rested last night...hubby kept waking me up.


----------



## 7981

Lil your temps look really great! 

Tabs hopefully you aren't in limbo and will get a BFP this week.

Nothing new here. Might test later too, if I really did finally ovulate I would be 11 DPO or so. Just hoping limbo ends soon, getting so sick of not knowing what is going on with me.


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Lil your temps look really great!
> 
> Tabs hopefully you aren't in limbo and will get a BFP this week.
> 
> Nothing new here. Might test later too, if I really did finally ovulate I would be 11 DPO or so. Just hoping limbo ends soon, getting so sick of not knowing what is going on with me.

Been there and totally understand, fxed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Fx'd for everyone!

Sorry kinda in and out these days. 

Sara congrats!

Ich...you fish out the phone yet? Haha! Rice anyone? *giggles*


----------



## tabs46001

spotting pretty sure af is here : ( on to next cycle


----------



## lch28

hahah yeah sweetz but i don't have ur number anymore bc my inbox got full.. 

sorry tabs =[ fx for next cycle


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> spotting pretty sure af is here : ( on to next cycle

Aww man...I thought this was your cycle.


----------



## lch28

lil are you going to test before af is due


----------



## sara3337

lilblossom said:


> Sounds like a sound plan Tabs...but don't know how you have the will power not to test. haha
> 
> as for me, I did test this morning and not surprisingly since am only 9dpo it was a bfn on an ic. I have frer but don't want to waste them so early...won't use one of them til probably wednesday...unless i get a questionable ic before then. My temp shot up more this morning but didn't get well rested last night...hubby kept waking me up.

I got bfn from 9DPo-11DPO.. then got bfp on 12DPO 9pm...


----------



## lch28

hey sara do you mean you got bfn 9-11dpo


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> hey sara do you mean you got bfn 9-11dpo

Yes my mistake thanks :)):winkwink:


----------



## lch28

okkk lol. thats great you got a bfp. i got bfp at 9dpo


----------



## tabs46001

I am not really all that bummed that af came i have been so bummed out this cycle i want to start fresh with a good outlook ; ) Off to the gym tomorrow to work off some ttc agression i highly recommend it lol


----------



## lilblossom

Morning ladies, bfn this morning with ic...but then fell back asleep and dreamed I took another test and was positive. Been dreaming alot the past few days and remembering them where usually they are vague in my mind. LOL Dreamed Randy Jackson was the head of the Home Owners Association where I live and was going over some list with me hahah. Weird stuff. Anyhow, still tired but have off so I can take a nap later. :coffee:


----------



## Jessica28

My bbt is dropping :(


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> My bbt is dropping :(

You go to the doctor this week so you could mention it. I think if we get our bfp I will stop temping with in a few days so that I won't add stress to what i am sure will already be a nervous time at least til we hear a heartbeat. I realized last night if we weren't successful this cycle then we only have one more shot before our due date. Hope we did it this time.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs sorry the witch got you

Lil I hope this is your month

I don't think I'm going to get my bfp before my due date now with the waiting for my op :cry:

I also got a bloodly letter for a crevice smear test today oh joy. Is there something about you can't have a smear test if you have miscarried within the last 3 months coz it detects abnormalities?


----------



## lilblossom

MrsDuck said:


> Tabs sorry the witch got you
> 
> Lil I hope this is your month
> 
> I don't think I'm going to get my bfp before my due date now with the waiting for my op :cry:
> 
> I also got a bloodly letter for a crevice smear test today oh joy. Is there something about you can't have a smear test if you have miscarried within the last 3 months coz it detects abnormalities?

I don't know


----------



## tabs46001

Af is being a really big you know what this cycle ugh i have never bled this heavy and had cramps this bad before i didn't even bleed this heavy with my m/c i had to cancel my trip to the gym cause going this heavy i just didn't feel like working out but will make up for it when she relents. Hope everyone is having a good monday i am off to hit the books hopefully my last cycle of school will keep me so busy this cycle will fly by and it will be o time lol :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Well...what I thoughts allergies is full blown strep throat. Ugh... Gotta love it. So now I'm on antibiotics and feeling pretty crappy. Good thing we are not busting our butts trying this month bc I feel like crap haha! I just hope I'm better by our anniversary next Tuesday! *aahhhhhhhchoooooooooooo! Sniffle, cough cough....ugh* ;)


----------



## lch28

we had sex and my fiancee is having a seriously bad reaction from the progestreone gel!! his thingy is all red and stinging oh no!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sorry af got you hun :( :hugs: 

I rented a doppler and it arrived this morning. Give it a go and baby was wriggling around all over the place! Heard heartbeat for like 3 seconds then h/she went into hiding. Going to try again later :)


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> we had sex and my fiancee is having a seriously bad reaction from the progestreone gel!! his thingy is all red and stinging oh no!!!



Call your doctor and see if you can use an alternative...poor guy.


----------



## lch28

i feel so bad. its getting worse he has to go to the dr.. they told me not until they see me next week and check my levels and then i can possibly switch to a pill


----------



## 7981

Ich that's awful! Is he getting better?

AFM, absolutely nothing to report. Sigh.

Just made an appt with a new OB/GYN for July 2nd. Progress?


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Ich that's awful! Is he getting better?
> 
> AFM, absolutely nothing to report. Sigh.
> 
> Just made an appt with a new OB/GYN for July 2nd. Progress?

When was last time you tested both opk and hpt?


----------



## lilblossom

I did test this morning and was bfn...just couldn't resist testing this evening both times using Ic's and again I will call it negative although I swear I see the hint of something that is making me excited about testing in the morning...using one of my frer's in morning since I will be 12 dpo and af if I am normal this cycle should be the next day.

I really don't have the usual stuff leading up to af yet, I am exhausted and not sleeping great. Vivid dreams for nearly last week. Oh and have a slight increase in temp this morning after yesterdays dip.

All in all every other cycle I felt like I had all the possible symptoms all the way through but this one its been mostly quiet. Most notable is some hip pain but I get that with af too so who knows. Will post a pic in morning if its anything worth showing.


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> Ich that's awful! Is he getting better?
> 
> AFM, absolutely nothing to report. Sigh.
> 
> Just made an appt with a new OB/GYN for July 2nd. Progress?
> 
> When was last time you tested both opk and hpt?Click to expand...

OPK two days ago was negative. Took 2 FRERs yesterday because there was a tiny something on the first one, but the second looked negative. Took them apart and still had the same thoughts. Looked at them about an hour later and they both had pink lines. Evap? That's what I'm thinking, but they aren't indents, actually pink lines. Trying not to think about it.
:shrug::shrug::shrug:

Hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow!


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> Ich that's awful! Is he getting better?
> 
> AFM, absolutely nothing to report. Sigh.
> 
> Just made an appt with a new OB/GYN for July 2nd. Progress?
> 
> When was last time you tested both opk and hpt?Click to expand...
> 
> OPK two days ago was negative. Took 2 FRERs yesterday because there was a tiny something on the first one, but the second looked negative. Took them apart and still had the same thoughts. Looked at them about an hour later and they both had pink lines. Evap? That's what I'm thinking, but they aren't indents, actually pink lines. Trying not to think about it.
> :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow!Click to expand...

Evaps don't have color...I would ask for blood draw.


----------



## Kelly9

Jen I'd ask for a blood test so you know for sure.

Lil I will try to get on tomorrow to see what you poas brings up!

Hi to everyone else, I'm still on vacation which is why I'm not on often. I start stims tomorrow so I'm just under 4 weeks till official test date! Come on July bfp!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs sorry the witch is giving you a tough time this month.

Jenifer I hope you get some answers at your appointment

Ich that's awful your poor other half

Lil Im Hoping to see your bfp when I log on tomorrow

Sweetz I hope your throat gets better soon


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh poor hubby Ich! Poor thing!


----------



## lch28

kelly fingers crossed for you honey!!

well fiancees stuff is not improving.. he is very freaked out and i feel bad. looks like there will be no sex all pregnancy, i am taking this till 12 weeks, i am getting my cerclage at 12 weeks and obv cant have sex with that...


----------



## Sweetz33

Poor thing Ich! As for me...DH keeps jumping my bones...it's kinda cute rofl! Although being sick doesn't make it easy...but I'm not complaining! ;)


----------



## briyank

Hi ladies! I just stumbled upon this forum and thread, so I am new here. But I was very excited to see a thread for TTC After Loss! It is such a huge help to have that support. I guess I can introduce myself, and hopefully ya'll won't mind me jumping in. 

I'm 21, DH is 34. We have a beautiful little girl who is 17 months. 
Before her I had a "miscarriage" at 19 weeks, then an early loss right after she was born. This past December we decided to TTC and we got pregnant right away, only to miscarry in February at 7 weeks. We had to wait a little bit to space out birthdays, but we are back in the game.

I decided to try and chart, as DD wasn't planned, she was a surprise. Right now I am 7 or 9 DPO, tested negative this morning even though I feel like I am having some light symptoms. I got some cheap tests, I will test everyday until BFP or AF. I'm so impatient! 

Funny, we weren't even really trying this month, we were going to take a break so we could take a cruise in December!!


----------



## 7981

Welcome Briyank, sorry for your losses. Unfortunately everyone here has experienced loss- very supportive thread.


----------



## 7981

Ladies I think limbo may finally be over!!!! I am spotting! I think I will have full flow tomorrow. Never thought I would be so damn excited for AF!!! Keeping my fingers crossed this is really it!


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies, went and say the obs/Gyn yesterday and pain 150$ for the visit, she gave me series of blood tests and an order for US for the 7th week to check date and viability. Saw far I am ok, just get headaches and sometimes nausea and very tired. My OH and I decided no more naughty stuff till I am 12 weeks or even maybe more. My last mc bleeding started after sex. So we have put a hold on that. There are other ways to have fun I suppose :))))


----------



## tabs46001

Yay for spotting lol I would love to be spotting i have been non stop super heavy flow since i started and its getting soooo annoying lol


----------



## 7981

Tabs I am scared of how heavy it will be soon after almost 3 missed periods... ugh. 

Sara that's great news!


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome to the thread Briyank, i am sure you will find us all very supportive. Hope your testing comes out well.

Jen, so great to hear something is happening. An ending to limbo is wonderful.

Tabs, shouldn't you temp be going down now? Just asking... Hope flow slows down soon.

As for me...tested negative on both ic and frer...thought I had to frer but that was my last one so tomorrow will just have an ic. Thinking I am probably out by now though since temp dropped more this morning and would have thought I would have a positive by now if I was going to get one. Should start spotting in next 24 hours if af is coming.


----------



## tabs46001

I know lil lol that is what i woke up to though it usually is kind eratic during flow though im gonna prob have to discard that after i o so i will get a coverline ive never had it quite that hi before o but it has been close to that before


----------



## Bump2Baby

I missed miscarried twins and had medical management on the 15th.
I am now waiting for my period to return as my bleeding is just spotting now.
I hope for a BFP in the summer!


----------



## lilblossom

Bump2Baby said:


> I missed miscarried twins and had medical management on the 15th.
> I am now waiting for my period to return as my bleeding is just spotting now.
> I hope for a BFP in the summer!

ss for your loss.... hope you get your bfp later this summer.:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Went back to doctor as congestion & sinus pressure got unbearable. Now I'm on an antibiotic & steroids so doc said don't risk ttc. We weren't trying this month so not too upset by it. I just want to feel better. Doc is monitoring me and said if gets my worse to go to ER. He thinks it is a combination of my allergies and a head cold. Someone pass the chicken soup hehe

Welcome to the new ladies!

My head is so cloudy so I cant remember who said it...but yay for being out of limbo! Sorry these meds are making me not there...

Ok back to the couch I lay and watch my big bang theory re-runs. Bazinga! Hehe! Might drop by later today.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the thread briyank I hope your testing turns into a bfp

Sara I'm glad you are going to get an early scan we want to see pics

Jenifer yay for spotting and a final end to limbo wow you must be sooooooo relieved

Tabs I hope your flow slows soon

Lil don't give up yet the watch hasn't showed her face

Welcome bump2baby I hope you get your bfp soon

Hi sweetz I hope you gt better soon

Well time certainly seems to go slower when you aren't ttc. I've got my pre op hospital appointment Friday so hopefully not long til I get rid of my lump and can get back to ttc


----------



## 7981

Welcome bump2baby.

Sweetz hope you feel better soon.

So, no AF. Spotting was just once last night, mabve implantation? I think I am 13DPO based on OPKs. Doubt it, but at least that would mean limbo may be over.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no jenifer I spoke too soon. Implantation bleeding would be good though. I wouldn't have any hair or nails left if I was you, you poor thing


----------



## 7981

MrsDuck I am patiently waiting for SOMETHING to happen... Hair and nails are currently intact. Lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## tabs46001

woke up to nothing at all nada zilch yay she is gone : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Yay for the :witch: buggering off! :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies. I got my :bfp: with FMU this morning!
I am so happy & teary all at once!

:dust: to the ladies waiting to test!!


----------



## Excalibur

nesSAH said:


> :hi: Ladies. I got my :bfp: with FMU this morning!
> I am so happy & teary all at once!
> 
> :dust: to the ladies waiting to test!!

Woohoo! Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :happydance: :baby:


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats i hope i catch some of that virtual baby dust going around ; )


----------



## lilblossom

Congrats Nessah on your :bfp: wishing you a H & H 9 months.

Tabs; Awesome that the witch left the building...she should be arriving for me tonight or tomorrow. No sign yet though. Bfn this morning.

Ex I love when you pop in from time to time, how are you feeling? any thing new?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi all! Congrats nes! H&h 9 months! Slowly getting better here, hopefully whatever this is, will be gone in a couple days. I know DH hopes so bc my tossing, turning & coughing is keeping him up. Spoke with OB and he said if I haven't ovulated yet ( which I haven't) I can still ttc. He said since the levels are down of what im taking they won't hurt anything. Hubby is all for it (typical) I'm still ugh...probably bc I'm not 100% yet. I guess he's getting more excited for a new baby bc his son is almost 18 and he is 41 next month. He is taking very good care of me bc he said he has plans for our anniversary on Tuesday. I'm excited but worried...he is not a romantic at all lol!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I like to keep up with you lovely ladies and how you are getting on. Nothing really new to report apart from I have had some fluttery feelings and stretchy feelings. Also rented a doppler so been listening to baba's heartbeat, it's amazing! Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning hun, baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - I like to keep up with you lovely ladies and how you are getting on. Nothing really new to report apart from I have had some fluttery feelings and stretchy feelings. Also rented a doppler so been listening to baba's heartbeat, it's amazing! Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning hun, baby dust your way! :dust:

LOL I see you are carrying an orange now...gotta love the fruit comparisons. Thanks and happy you are progressing well. Was worried when you had that scare weeks back. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - I like to keep up with you lovely ladies and how you are getting on. Nothing really new to report apart from I have had some fluttery feelings and stretchy feelings. Also rented a doppler so been listening to baba's heartbeat, it's amazing! Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning hun, baby dust your way! :dust:
> 
> LOL I see you are carrying an orange now...gotta love the fruit comparisons. Thanks and happy you are progressing well. Was worried when you had that scare weeks back. :hugs:Click to expand...

A nice, round juicy navel orange :haha: You're welcome hun and thank you. I was relieved to hear everything was ok after that scare! I had another episode last week but didn't ring the hospital as I was advised to do, no point if it's just Migraines. It would be pointless staying in for another 4 days! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i am officially going to kill my boss.. maybe im hormonal but i effin hate him. today i was.. 3 minutes late i repeat 3 minutes.. and he comes charging in like WHERE WERE YOU.. and i said "driving to work. sorry i was a few minutes late" and ya know what he says?

"why is it always raining on you lily"

eff u a hole.. lol..


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - I like to keep up with you lovely ladies and how you are getting on. Nothing really new to report apart from I have had some fluttery feelings and stretchy feelings. Also rented a doppler so been listening to baba's heartbeat, it's amazing! Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning hun, baby dust your way! :dust:
> 
> LOL I see you are carrying an orange now...gotta love the fruit comparisons. Thanks and happy you are progressing well. Was worried when you had that scare weeks back. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A nice, round juicy navel orange :haha: You're welcome hun and thank you. I was relieved to hear everything was ok after that scare! I had another episode last week but didn't ring the hospital as I was advised to do, no point if it's just Migraines. It would be pointless staying in for another 4 days! :hugs:Click to expand...

I am sure you have heard all kinds of advice on avoiding migraines but will add my 2 cents as well. My sister in law must avoid msg's or will have horrible crippling migraines. And I think there are certain foods you can eat to help to ward them off. And finally yoga is suppose to be good all round especially for expecting women as the breathing provides the necessary oxygen and the stretching helps to prepare your body for all the coming changes and challenges. Just be careful with stretching sideways.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - I like to keep up with you lovely ladies and how you are getting on. Nothing really new to report apart from I have had some fluttery feelings and stretchy feelings. Also rented a doppler so been listening to baba's heartbeat, it's amazing! Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning hun, baby dust your way! :dust:
> 
> LOL I see you are carrying an orange now...gotta love the fruit comparisons. Thanks and happy you are progressing well. Was worried when you had that scare weeks back. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A nice, round juicy navel orange :haha: You're welcome hun and thank you. I was relieved to hear everything was ok after that scare! I had another episode last week but didn't ring the hospital as I was advised to do, no point if it's just Migraines. It would be pointless staying in for another 4 days! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you have heard all kinds of advice on avoiding migraines but will add my 2 cents as well. My sister in law must avoid msg's or will have horrible crippling migraines. And I think there are certain foods you can eat to help to ward them off. And finally yoga is suppose to be good all round especially for expecting women as the breathing provides the necessary oxygen and the stretching helps to prepare your body for all the coming changes and challenges. Just be careful with stretching sideways.Click to expand...

I haven't been told anything to be honest on how to avoid Migraines. All I know is that if I feel one coming on, to lie down in a dark, quiet room! Thank you for your advice hun, I may look into some home Yoga dvd's, maybe they will work? I also got myself some of those forehead migraine strip things, although I haven't got round to testing them yet! Lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh Ich! He's being a butt!

Ex when it comes to migraines there are foods but they are slipping my mind ATM. I have bad migraines as well. I was on medications but stopped. My doc gave me a list of foods...I will see if I can find it for you. 

Random question that was asked by DH and maybe you ladies can help answer it. He said he read somewhere the cough syrup is good for those trying to conceive. Is that true?? He came clean and said he really wants a baby and is ready to do whatever it takes to have one. He has been acting very lovey lately. Not sure what is going on in that head of his these days lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Nessah congratulations again hun wishing you a h&h 9 months x

Tabs yay glad the witch has gone

Sweetz I love the new avatar. Yes I read about cough mixture but sorry I can't remember what I read so sorry not much help

Ich what a shit of a boss you have

Ex I can't believe you are an orange already, I'm glad all is going well


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Thank you hun, that would be much appreciated. Migraines are awful! Especially when you lose feeling down one side! :( I have never heard of the cough syrup helping TTC hun so I can't give any advice on that one. Sorry chick. 

MrsDuck - Thank you hun. Time is flying! :shock:


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz its Robutussin they say to use...or the Mussinex that just has that one ingredient in it Guaifenesin...if you use the other kind it will dry up the mucus instead of thinning it out like you want. Also green tea is excellent to help produce more mucus. The things we know when ttc.

Ex my daughter was diagnosed with the scary migraines that include vision changes...she would black out for a few seconds and would cause her to stumble or fall. Turns out her bc was large cause of it so since she has changed to the mirena she doesn't get them as bad.


----------



## Sweetz33

my robitussin has 3 active ingredients so i think it's the wrong one lol

Ex...can't find my list but did find this site:
https://www.livestrong.com/article/377005-foods-good-for-headaches/


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> my robitussin has 3 active ingredients so i think it's the wrong one lol
> 
> Ex...can't find my list but did find this site:
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/377005-foods-good-for-headaches/

you want an expectorant not a decongestant....that is the way to distinguish


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> my robitussin has 3 active ingredients so i think it's the wrong one lol
> 
> Ex...can't find my list but did find this site:
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/377005-foods-good-for-headaches/
> 
> you want an expectorant not a decongestant....that is the way to distinguishClick to expand...

Mine says it is Robitussin CF Max not sure which it is...


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> my robitussin has 3 active ingredients so i think it's the wrong one lol
> 
> Ex...can't find my list but did find this site:
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/377005-foods-good-for-headaches/
> 
> you want an expectorant not a decongestant....that is the way to distinguishClick to expand...
> 
> Mine says it is Robitussin CF Max not sure which it is...Click to expand...

Dollar general carries a generic of the one which just has the one active ingredient for a buck if you are trying to save some money...otherwise I would get the mussinex and green tea and do both...also many use some herbs...do a google search for increasing cervical mucus, you will be surprised with how much info there is on it.


----------



## Sweetz33

lilblossom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> my robitussin has 3 active ingredients so i think it's the wrong one lol
> 
> Ex...can't find my list but did find this site:
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/377005-foods-good-for-headaches/
> 
> you want an expectorant not a decongestant....that is the way to distinguishClick to expand...
> 
> Mine says it is Robitussin CF Max not sure which it is...Click to expand...
> 
> Dollar general carries a generic of the one which just has the one active ingredient for a buck if you are trying to save some money...otherwise I would get the mussinex and green tea and do both...also many use some herbs...do a google search for increasing cervical mucus, you will be surprised with how much info there is on it.Click to expand...

I know grapefruit does....I got some of that hehe


----------



## tabs46001

so i totally forgot to take evening primrose this cycle can you start it cd5 and it still increase your cm in time for o?


----------



## lch28

sweetz its robitussin or mucinex the only ingredient has to be guafinesin nothing else..

i suggest using soft cups!! and pre seed!


----------



## 7981

Cycle day one!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!! Dancing over here....


----------



## tabs46001

yay cd1 finally : ) : )


----------



## 7981

tabs46001 said:


> yay cd1 finally : ) : )

The last one was 80 days!!!! Ridiculous! :dohh:


----------



## nesSAH

tabs46001 said:


> yay cd1 finally : ) : )

Yay! Hope this fresh cycle brings your rainbow bfp!!:thumbup:


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> tabs46001 said:
> 
> 
> yay cd1 finally : ) : )
> 
> The last one was 80 days!!!! Ridiculous! :dohh:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 7981

Congrats Nessah. 

Thanks Ladies!!!! So happy to start fresh. Should I keep my July 2nd appointment?


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Congrats Nessah.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!!! So happy to start fresh. Should I keep my July 2nd appointment?

My last cycle was like yours and this one has been textbook normal so maybe see if the next one is normal? could always call and see what they say though.


----------



## Sweetz33

Who is ready for a fun summertime campfire? Sorry thought I would give a little laugh. ;)
 



Attached Files:







198324_327655503982052_1048027894_n.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsDuck

7981 said:


> Cycle day one!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!! Dancing over here....

Yay finally :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Sweetz33 said:


> Who is ready for a fun summertime campfire? Sorry thought I would give a little laugh. ;)

That gave me a giggle thanks sweetz


----------



## MrsDuck

I had my pre op assessment this morning and my op is likely to be a week Monday...bring it on.


----------



## Bump2Baby

Bleedings finished, come on AF!


----------



## lch28

:happydance: yay jen!! hopefully that was the only limbo cycle!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump2Baby said:


> Bleedings finished, come on AF!

I hope you don't have to wait too long for the witch to show x


----------



## Bump2Baby

thanks mrs duck, my regular cycles 28 days and 33 seems to be the average after mc.
28 days would make first day of af friday the 13th the same as the month i conceived though :S


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump2Baby said:


> thanks mrs duck, my regular cycles 28 days and 33 seems to be the average after mc.
> 28 days would make first day of af friday the 13th the same as the month i conceived though :S

Ooooh i hope it's a sign x


----------



## lch28

my cycles were 28 days before i got pregnant and after labor they were 34


----------



## Bump2Baby

:hugs:




lch28 said:


> my cycles were 28 days before i got pregnant and after labor they were 34


----------



## Bump2Baby

Did your regular ovulation date move back a few days then hun?
I always ovulate day 13/14


----------



## lilblossom

Well my first cycle after the crazy limbo one was definitely a normal one. Start af this morning...she convienently arrived after we finished bding this morning...hubby was frisky. Actually think he may have kick started it. Anyway...gonna enjoy some wine this weekend and get myself ready for another round of trying.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry the witch got you Lil but at least your body looks to be back to normal, enjoy your wine x


----------



## lch28

Bump2Baby said:


> Did your regular ovulation date move back a few days then hun?
> I always ovulate day 13/14

well with a longer cycle you ovulate later, i ovulated on cd14 always and had 28 day cycles and then i ovulated on cd20


----------



## lilblossom

These cramps are horrible. And its also come with a headache from hell. Hope they don't expect much at work tonight cause I am not overdoing it. Figures my weekend off will be crappy.

This is cycle is our last chance to get a bfp before our due date and figures that my expected ovulation will fall during the busiest part of my summer at work...we have inventory the week O should come so will be working hard and be really tired then when af will be due I will be standing in while our manager is in training out of state so will be working very long hours. Ugghhh. On the upside all this should help keep me distracted during the tww haha. As i said on another thread i am adding a couple things this cycle to help me relax more...meditation for the stress (will also start doing Yoga i think) and prayer for my sanity. My age is the biggest challenge in front of me and I think prayer and meditation will aid me.


----------



## Jessica28

My hcg was 218...is this normal for 5 weeks? The NP said it was but I don't really trust her opinions....


----------



## lch28

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

* 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
* 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
* 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
* 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
* 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
* 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
* 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
* 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
* 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml

526 is normal hun. what matters most is that it is doubling every few days. Have you requested another beta?


----------



## Jessica28

Why would my NO tell me that 218 was normal then?

Haven't requested a second beta.

Guess if my digi tomorrrow says 3+, I know my levels are more than 3000. Definitely not feeling so confident now.


----------



## lch28

oh no jessica im sorry i dont know why i typed 526 lol i meant 218 was normal =[ so sorry.


----------



## lch28

* 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml see anything 18 or above is normal . my first beta was only 52 and i freaked out but then the second was 2000


----------



## tabs46001

Jessica that is a very good number for 5 weeks ; )


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks :)


----------



## lch28

i wouldn't worry. what do your cb tests say now


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I don't think the Doctors would be able to do anything to help unless I start getting Migraines at least once or twice a week, I'm not sure. 

Sweetz - Thank you for the list hun, I'll have a look :) That picture of the campfire made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## Jessica28

Can't do a digi until tomorrow morning when my sister gets here!


----------



## lch28

is it the one with the conception indicator?


----------



## Sweetz33

So about to O here...I feel it...feeling better, think cold is finally gone. I am hidding in the house today bc we are about to get slammed with some tropical storm here. Been raining pretty bad all day. TG DH has tomorrow off.

I switched out my robitussin to the single ingrediant one and also got some green tea ;) I know we are not really TTC but it doesn't mean I can't do things that will help right? HAHA!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lilblossom just checking in so u can update ur front page got my BFP...xxx

How are u lovely ladies doing?? Sweetz hopefully o is coming for u Hun...xx


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Hey lilblossom just checking in so u can update ur front page got my BFP...xxx
> 
> How are u lovely ladies doing?? Sweetz hopefully o is coming for u Hun...xx

Congratulations!!!! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond! :baby: xxx


----------



## Jessica28

YAY! Got my 3+ on the clearblue digi!


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica28 said:


> YAY! Got my 3+ on the clearblue digi!

Yay congratulations Jessica x


----------



## lch28

thats great jessica. do you have any symptoms yet?? i dont..


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh congrats jess. 
We are due the same date hun..xxxXx


----------



## Jessica28

Awesome - How are you feeling Cheryl?

Ich - No, I don't really have symptoms yet....I find I get queasy sometimes during the day but I can still eat and I don't throw up. Other than that I am just really, really tired.


----------



## nesSAH

Jessica28 said:


> YAY! Got my 3+ on the clearblue digi!

:dance: congrats!!! very wonderful news


----------



## nesSAH

*lilblossom*: Hope the cramping pain had gone away by now... praying this fresh cycle brings your bfp news!!

How is everyone else doing? Anyone else waiting to O'?

Have a lovely weekend ladies :D


----------



## Bump2Baby

Congrats Jess!


----------



## 7981

Congrats Cheryl!

That is awesome Jess! 

AFM I'm on CD 3 and AF isn't being very kind to me. I picked the wrong week to pick up midnight overtime. Good thing is I realized today that my Luteal phase was exactly 14 days even during my ridiculous 80 day cycle, so maybe my old 28 day cycle has started up now... If so I only have 11 days to O!!! If I have another crazy cycle I won't get my BFP before my due date...


----------



## lch28

aww jen fx this is gonna be a normal cycle and you get bfp for the due date hun..

Jessica28 i get queasy some times also. and i am tired lol! sometimes i get some cramping also


----------



## Kelly9

jen yay for no limbo!

Jessica I told ya! Did you adjust your dates based off of ovulation?


----------



## lilblossom

Jen, we will be o'ing right around the same time this cycle.


----------



## tabs46001

I am supposed to o on july 3rd or around there I am gonna start using the opk's next week lets hope this batch of ic's work


----------



## Jessica28

Kelly.... yes my dates are based from ) giving me a feb 12 due date! still lacking symptoms though which is a little scary!


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Yay for 3+ :happydance:


----------



## 7981

Lil and Tabs, yay for cycle buddies. We will all be testing around the same time if all goes as planned.


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Lil and Tabs, yay for cycle buddies. We will all be testing around the same time if all goes as planned.

Unfortunately my schedule at work will make using Opk's a little unreliable because the normal time I test I will be at work. According to ff I will O on July 3rd or there about. So will have to test in the evenings and bd no matter how tired I am. haha. I think the only day i will have off that week will be the 4th and that isn't for sure.

I am hoping we all catch our elusive eggs and go on to be bump buddies...:hugs: and :dust:

On another note, we are gonna hit 2000 posts soon...we are over 1900 now. This has been a very active thread. We are such chatty ladies :blush:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that means there will be lots of bfp's in quick succession :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

i stopped bleeding a few days ago but now im feeling all crampy with horrible migraines i am praying i dont get af again : ( And the last two cycles i have been getting alot of cm while i am bleeding and that hasn't happend til that last abnormal cycle then happend again this time is it possible to ovulate while your on your period?


----------



## Kelly9

Lil and tabs I'll be testing right around the time you do, 14dpo put me at July 16th if my egg collection is July 2, so O day would be july 2 for me :)


----------



## lch28

kelly fingers crossed for you hun =]

tabs you can ovulate during AF but it is really rare, my dr told me if you do ovulate during af you will have a very short cycle also. i think when i got af on cd17 that i ovulated during af


----------



## 7981

My O day should be on or around July 5th. We are so close!

Oh and I'm relying on OPKs as I work 3 day shifts and 2 mids this rotation so temping probably won't be reliable. I will try anyhow, but not going to make any bets.


----------



## tabs46001

so almost positive opk ugh i have a feeling this cycle is gonna be abnormal one its like one shade lighter than being equal hhmm


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> kelly fingers crossed for you hun =]
> 
> tabs you can ovulate during AF but it is really rare, my dr told me if you do ovulate during af you will have a very short cycle also. i think when i got af on cd17 that i ovulated during af

Hi itch how r u feeling? any symptomes


----------



## Excalibur

Thought I would pop by and send you lovely ladies some baby :dust:


----------



## lch28

hello sara a few.. tired.. some nausea .. but also really hungry.. my boobs hurt but they just started hurting i think its from the progesterone i am on.. 

scan today .. really scared


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Good luck at your scan today, look forward to seeing your little bean :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Good Luck Ich....I am really looking forward to your scan since both of us haven't been having much in the way of symptoms! I know it will be good news!


----------



## 7981

Good luck Ich!!! 

Tabs I'm hoping for a normal cycle for you.


----------



## Jennawp

So I finished my period last Monday the 18th, Friday I started mildly cramping, Saturday I started spotting pink, which continued yesterday, stopped last night, and has returned this am! I left a message with my doctor this morning, waiting to hear back. So frustrating because I'm supposed to be ovulating any day now. Anyone ever had this?


----------



## tabs46001

I just dont get why i would be getting a second line at all this early let alone a dark one. I am hoping it will be a normal cycle i will just ovulate earlier than normal. My concert is this weekend i am so very excited so it should keep my thoughts occupied and hopefully time will fly lol


----------



## tabs46001

jennawp said:


> so i finished my period last monday the 18th, friday i started mildly cramping, saturday i started spotting pink, which continued yesterday, stopped last night, and has returned this am! I left a message with my doctor this morning, waiting to hear back. So frustrating because i'm supposed to be ovulating any day now. Anyone ever had this?

it could be ovulation bleeding i thought i had it one cycle but mine turned into a flow if its just spotting that is probably what it is but if it gets heavy then it is most likely a wacky cycle been there i am the queen of that lol


----------



## Jennawp

tabs46001 said:


> jennawp said:
> 
> 
> so i finished my period last monday the 18th, friday i started mildly cramping, saturday i started spotting pink, which continued yesterday, stopped last night, and has returned this am! I left a message with my doctor this morning, waiting to hear back. So frustrating because i'm supposed to be ovulating any day now. Anyone ever had this?
> 
> it could be ovulation bleeding i thought i had it one cycle but mine turned into a flow if its just spotting that is probably what it is but if it gets heavy then it is most likely a wacky cycle been there i am the queen of that lolClick to expand...

I hope so! I always had normal cycles until my ectopic in March. Ever since I have weird pains off and on and now this!


----------



## Jessica28

I need pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## lch28

hey ladies i just got back from my scan.. all my worries are put to rest, saw baby and the heart beat flickering away!! my scanner is being stupid but i am trying to upload pic now. jessica don't worry. no symptoms is not a bad thing we should consider ourselves lucky!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tabs have you done a pg test? You would be getting a dark opk if you were pg, I know you have bled but I would do one just to check

Ich congratulations on your scan I can't wait to see a pic

Jess no symptoms is a good thing you are just lucky


----------



## lch28

My little bean :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsDuck

lch28 said:


> My little bean :hugs:

Aw Ich that's lovely thank you for sharing the pic with us x


----------



## lch28

thank you mrsduck


----------



## lilblossom

Ich, very nice babies first picture...glad you were able to see your little bean and can relax now. :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Ich hun :hugs:
in tears & happy for ya!! Beautiful! :dance:
what was the heart beat?

You said you have no symptoms, right? Me neither. freaking out here :(


----------



## lch28

thanks so much ladies

nesSAH my dr's equipment is super old!! lol.. so we could not hear the hb or see what it was, but we saw it flickering away. in 4 weeks ill be able to hear it with there doppler. next appt on july 26th .. which is 2 days before my bday!!! i don't have any symptoms really, except im tired a lot and i have the occasional nausea. also my appetite went up but at 4 weeks i did not feel a thing!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - So glad your scan went well hun. Amazing picture of your little bean :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Ich - So glad your scan went well hun. Amazing picture of your little bean :happydance:

Ex, I am blown away that you are already at 16 weeks...feels like just a couple weeks ago you got your bfp and now nearly half way there...:hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Hi girls.

Do you have room for me to join you once again? Had a bleed yesterday and scan this morning has confirmed it is all over for me once again. So now waiting for my next period to try once again - third time lucky maybe?


----------



## lch28

Excalibur - thanks honey. oh mi gosh 16 weeks!! do you have a bump??

Storm7 im so sorry for your loss honey . major :hugs:


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> hey ladies i just got back from my scan.. all my worries are put to rest, saw baby and the heart beat flickering away!! my scanner is being stupid but i am trying to upload pic now. jessica don't worry. no symptoms is not a bad thing we should consider ourselves lucky!

so happy for u. happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## sara3337

Storm7 said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Do you have room for me to join you once again? Had a bleed yesterday and scan this morning has confirmed it is all over for me once again. So now waiting for my next period to try once again - third time lucky maybe?

so sorry sweety


----------



## Jessica28

Ich & Ex - You guys give me more hope than ever since you guys don't have symptoms either and your beans are growing away! I am so happy! I love the scan pic Ich! And how are you feeling Ex? I am at the point now where my pregnancy ended the last time so I am waiting until the 8 week mark and then I am taking an hpt just to see if the lines are still dark. I remember last time not being able to tell if it was positive or not because the lines were so luck. Keep praying for me everyone!


----------



## lch28

jessica i am sure this is a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## 7981

So sorry Storm. :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Sorry storm : (

we dtd last night and afterward got super bad pinching pain in the ovary area so maybe o pain. I have never had such painful o pains though it was like a shooting pinching like pain hopefully its something good ; )


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so lunch time opk is pretty dark but still a tad bit lighter than the control line but at noon having it that dark i think it will be positive later today or tomorrow...yay for early o : )


----------



## Kelly9

sorry storm :hugs:

My cycle is going slow, not as many follicles as I was hoping for, clinic upped my meds and have an other scan on thursday. Hoping for a few more follies and lots of growth.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> sorry storm :hugs:
> 
> My cycle is going slow, not as many follicles as I was hoping for, clinic upped my meds and have an other scan on thursday. Hoping for a few more follies and lots of growth.

Glad they are upping your meds to boost the follies growth...fxed for you.

Yay tabs on possible early O.

Sorry for you loss Storm.


----------



## nesSAH

*Storm7*: No words, so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

fingers crossed kelly i hope this is your month


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelly I hope your meds work and you have more follies and lots more growth x

Storm I'm so sorry to read your terrible news :hugs: 

Tabs yay for early O

Jess I'm sure everything is fine and your bean is lovely and snugly in there

I hope everyone else is well xx

Afm I'm back to square one almost.......I've got to go back for pre op assessment again!!! and now I'm not going to have my op til 23 July WTF?? So much for Monday. Yet more waiting !!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bl**dy typical I've got lots of lovely ewcm and not allowed to ttc :cry:


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Mrs. Duck..I sure hope you are right.


----------



## lilblossom

Mrsduck; so sorry they pushed your date back. Postponing ttc is so difficult. Hope it all goes smoothly and it comes back as benign. 

I was scrolling through reading all the posts through out the day and was thinking to myself something isn't right then it dawned on me...Where is Jennybaby? I miss your posts. Please come back.


----------



## lch28

mrsduck im sorry hun =[ that must be really hard . i hope as soon as you can ttc you get your bfp after all the waiting you have to do


----------



## Kelly9

I've gone batty, I thought you got a bfp duck? Am I thinking opks? I hope the op goes well. I've missed quiet a few posts due to being away so please forgive me.

I agree haven't seen jenny around in a while.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> I've gone batty, I thought you got a bfp duck? Am I thinking opks? I hope the op goes well. I've missed quiet a few posts due to being away so please forgive me.
> 
> I agree haven't seen jenny around in a while.

Mrs duck did get a bfp but it didn't stick unfortunately...


----------



## 7981

Jenny where are you?????

AF is just about out the door... Hoping this cycle is textbook!


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry haven't been around...today was our 1st year anniversary and DH was a total jerk. I woke up early bc have been sick, and when he got up he said "since your up make breakfast, do something productive" and it just went downhill from there...and the day ended in a huge fight...I'm on the couch awake and he's asleep. I don't think we are fixable. I think the only way things will work is if he is willing to change, but I'm not holding my breath. For the first time I am happy we never got that bfp...he is so self centered &selfish at times so I confronted him on that and he got defensive and mean. Sorry I'm venting on here, my emotions are all fucked up and too early to call my sister. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

lilblossom said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I've gone batty, I thought you got a bfp duck? Am I thinking opks? I hope the op goes well. I've missed quiet a few posts due to being away so please forgive me.
> 
> I agree haven't seen jenny around in a while.
> 
> Mrs duck did get a bfp but it didn't stick unfortunately...Click to expand...

Typically with my op being pushed back it wouldn't have been an issue me being pregnant as by the end of July I would have been in the second trimester anyway.......but it wasn't meant to be x


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Aww thank you hun, I can't believe how quick time is flying!! I honestly thought it would go so slow :blush: Not long until we find out if we are having a little prince or princess now :hugs: 

Storm - Really sorry to hear your bad news hun :( Sending you big :hugs: 

Ich - You're welcome hunni. I'm getting a bit of a bump now yeah, it's cute :D

Jessica - You should never give up hope hun because of no symptoms, I know it can be very worrying but as long as you have had no pain or heavy bleeding, everything should be fine. I'm keeping everything crossed for you though hunni. I'm not too bad thank you, at the point where I am not sleeping very well due to baby lying on my bladder, little things haha :blush:


----------



## lilblossom

Ladies, I know the whole no symptom thing is scaring some but I really didn't have many for my pregnancy with my dd... just a little queasyness around dinner time during first trimester but not all the time then once the second tri came around that faded away...it wasn't til the last trimester that I started having real noticeable stuff like swollen ankles, sore boobies and mood swings. So relax. All the worry can't be helpful.


----------



## Jessica28

Excalibur said:


> Lil - Aww thank you hun, I can't believe how quick time is flying!! I honestly thought it would go so slow :blush: Not long until we find out if we are having a little prince or princess now :hugs:
> 
> Storm - Really sorry to hear your bad news hun :( Sending you big :hugs:
> 
> Ich - You're welcome hunni. I'm getting a bit of a bump now yeah, it's cute :D
> 
> Jessica - You should never give up hope hun because of no symptoms, I know it can be very worrying but as long as you have had no pain or heavy bleeding, everything should be fine. I'm keeping everything crossed for you though hunni. I'm not too bad thank you, at the point where I am not sleeping very well due to baby lying on my bladder, little things haha :blush:

Thanks Ex for your constant reassurance! I have been feeling super tired lately which I hope is a good sign but thankfully have not had any spotting, bleeding or cramping. I am hoping to see my family Doctor on Friday...but he might be out of the office, so it might be delayed yet again...I am almost positive he will send me for an early scan though so I am keeping my fingers crossed. 

When did everyone start showing?


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - Aww thank you hun, I can't believe how quick time is flying!! I honestly thought it would go so slow :blush: Not long until we find out if we are having a little prince or princess now :hugs:
> 
> Storm - Really sorry to hear your bad news hun :( Sending you big :hugs:
> 
> Ich - You're welcome hunni. I'm getting a bit of a bump now yeah, it's cute :D
> 
> Jessica - You should never give up hope hun because of no symptoms, I know it can be very worrying but as long as you have had no pain or heavy bleeding, everything should be fine. I'm keeping everything crossed for you though hunni. I'm not too bad thank you, at the point where I am not sleeping very well due to baby lying on my bladder, little things haha :blush:
> 
> Thanks Ex for your constant reassurance! I have been feeling super tired lately which I hope is a good sign but thankfully have not had any spotting, bleeding or cramping. I am hoping to see my family Doctor on Friday...but he might be out of the office, so it might be delayed yet again...I am almost positive he will send me for an early scan though so I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> When did everyone start showing?Click to expand...

You're more than welcome hun. That's what we are all here for hehe :) Feeling tired is definetly a symptom, I went through a stage where all I wanted to do was lie on the sofa and sleep all day! Everything will be fine, honest :D 

I started showing properly about a week ago I reckon, so 15 weeks ish. Everybody is different though :)


----------



## tabs46001

Another almost positive opk and a temp dip this morning not quite sure what is going on i will know more with tomorrow's temp and opk i hope it happens soon lol


----------



## nesSAH

Well, I don't think I'm showing now- lol...
But with DD, I didn't show till about over 5 months...I'm tall, so I didn't even start wearing maternity till around 5 months either.

It depends on your height and how you carry (genetics) I think :D


----------



## nesSAH

*Tabs*!!!! Hope you O' soon!!!

*MrsDuck*: oh no, that's terrible... I am praying this just gets over with soon for you so you can get back on the TTC wagon... you are in my thoughts and prayers hun :hugs:


----------



## kitkat 13

I'm a newbie! Been pregnant twice, first was a chemical in June 2011, second was a heartbreaking missed miscarriage in Feb/March of this year. Hoping this time will be 3rd time lucky. This is my 3rd cycle since the m/c, and I'm currently about to O. Trying extra, super hard this month and praying this will be the one and we're graced with a healthy March 2013 baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome kitkat, so sorry for your losses I hope you get your sticky bean soon x


----------



## Kelly9

Aww mrsduck I'm so sorry I missed that! :hugs: 

Welcome kitkat.

I'm still injecting away scan tomorrow need all the eggy dust I can get to hope that my ovaires have picked up and the other follies have caught up to. Really don't want to push off egg collection as I've been dreading it for to long already but I want as many mature eggs as possible. I had 20 with 15 beng mature last time so if I don't get close to that I'll be disappointed. 

Sweetz so sorry that things haven't been going well. Baby making is very hard on a couple especially when there are barriers or troubles or it takes a long time. I've been making a mental note and constantly reminding myself to go easier on my DH as I've been taking a lot out on him or neglecting him a little since we lost Hannah. It's getting better but some days it is so hard to remember.


----------



## 7981

Just got my second month's supply of Fertility Blend. It came with a cute little note sending baby dust and a small package of baby themed confetti with, "This baby dust is *SPECIAL* and is being sent to *you* hoping it will help your fondest *dreams* come true." from baby hopes.com

Put a huge smile on my face :)


----------



## 7981

Welcome KitKat, sorry for your losses.


----------



## Kelly9

jen thats cute :)


----------



## tabs46001

im on my 3rd bottle of fertility blend lets hope the 3rd is my charm lol


----------



## lilblossom

lol I shared my experience with my first pregnancy with you ladies earlier in an effort to help calm nerves over lack of symptoms and my breasts started hurting today and I haven't even ovulated yet hahah...must be pumping out some serious estrogen this cycle. Hope that is a good sign.


----------



## tabs46001

so im super excited i will be fertile the day of my concert cause you know i will be having some drinks and intoxicated bd'ing is the funnest lmao haha it would make a great tshirt if we did conceive that night hahahaha


----------



## 7981

Lol tabs. Wishing you lots of baby dust!


----------



## lch28

welcome kitkat sorry for your losses hun..

sweetz so sorry your anniversary wasn't the greatest day :hugs:

jen that is cute!! kelly good luck today


----------



## tabs46001

temp is plummeting so i think o is probably like tomorrow we will see if they shoot up in a couple days opk's have just been almost positive though so who knows but my temp only goes into the 96 range when i o and when i get af so lets hope its o lol


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so lines are equal i just dont want to call it until its blazing positive opk but i think with my temps backing it up i am ovulating tomorrow ; )


----------



## Excalibur

:dust: :dust: :dust: :spermy: :baby: :thumbup: :D


----------



## Kelly9

I have a few more follies at this scan but still not as many as I'd like. Still on high doses of meds and next scan saturday, I'm hoping they don't push my collection off, I want these eggs out of me!!!! Such a weird annoying feeling to have huge ovaries with lots of eggs. My collection day is considered my O day so I'll be close to a lot of you but I'm not testing this time till 14dpo, at least I'm going to try to hold off and remind myself what it was like testing at 9dpo and seeing negatives from there on out.


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so this is weird almost positive at 10am positive at 12pm and at 2:30 fading back to negative is it weird that my surge peaks at noon its been like that the last few days its always the darkest when i test at noon hhmm

kelly i hope you get your bfp with this round : )


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelly9 said:


> Aww mrsduck I'm so sorry I missed that! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome kitkat.
> 
> I'm still injecting away scan tomorrow need all the eggy dust I can get to hope that my ovaires have picked up and the other follies have caught up to. Really don't want to push off egg collection as I've been dreading it for to long already but I want as many mature eggs as possible. I had 20 with 15 beng mature last time so if I don't get close to that I'll be disappointed.
> 
> Sweetz so sorry that things haven't been going well. Baby making is very hard on a couple especially when there are barriers or troubles or it takes a long time. I've been making a mental note and constantly reminding myself to go easier on my DH as I've been taking a lot out on him or neglecting him a little since we lost Hannah. It's getting better but some days it is so hard to remember.

Thanks Kelly xx I've got everything crossed for you tomorrow I hope you have lots of mature eggs sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

7981 said:


> Just got my second month's supply of Fertility Blend. It came with a cute little note sending baby dust and a small package of baby themed confetti with, "This baby dust is *SPECIAL* and is being sent to *you* hoping it will help your fondest *dreams* come true." from baby hopes.com
> 
> Put a huge smile on my face :)

That's a really lovely touch, how sweet


----------



## MrsDuck

tabs46001 said:


> Ok so lines are equal i just dont want to call it until its blazing positive opk but i think with my temps backing it up i am ovulating tomorrow ; )

Yay :thumbup:


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelly I hadn't looked at the time of your post when I replied. Sorry there weren't as many as you hoped but there's still time. I hope you catch at least one of your eggys this month xx


----------



## lch28

kelly i hope you get a bfp

so i am really freaking out. my doc called me and said my tsh (thyroid level) was way up. 5.5 when it should be below 2 for pregnancy. He prescribed me medicine to regulate it. He says its a miracle i was even able to conceive with such a high level but now i am just freaking out. My progesterone only rose to 12.5 and i just feel like i have so many things against me to have a mc. how can my level be so fricken high??? and its hard to sustain a pregnancy with high levels. so now i have low progesterone and high tsh. and i don't feel so great about taking this medication either


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Ich I'm sorry, I'm sure you don't need this added stress. Did you speak with your dr about your apprehension to take the meds? And are they going to retest after you take them? Xx :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs; for you positive opk...Hope you catch that egg this time. Enjoy your concert with the drinks and bding.

Kelly; Sorry there weren't as many as you had hoped for but hopefully this round is the winner and you get your bfp.

I am sorry I didn't welcome Kitkat yesterday. Been somewhat distracted with work this week preparing for this inventory. I am truly sorry for both of you losses and hope this cycle brings you lots of baby dust for a sticky bean.

I am thinking I need to change my ticker because I believe its a few days off. My opk is beginning to darken. Its not where near positive but definitely darker. If this cycle is same as last month I should ovulate on Tuesday so I guess I am entering my fertile period this week end... Should be ready and raring to get underway tomorrow night since I am going to see Magic Mike. :haha::haha::haha::blush::haha::haha::haha:

My temps are a bit higher than I am use to right now...I threw todays away because I had been drinking last night and that combined with not sleeping well I think messed it up. Tomorrow is my last day off for at least 9 days so gonna try to enjoy it as much as possible. The movie should go a long way towards helping with that. I am hoping that the fact that i will be busy during my most fertile time at work that it will allow for a relaxing tww and I hope a successful one since this is the very last shot to get pregnant before my due date. :dust::dust::dust:

Guess how I will pass the time :wine:


----------



## lch28

im so annoyed. the pharmacy gave me meds for UNDERACTIVE thyroid when mine is over. how awful would that be had i taken it . dr is closed and everything is all mixed up


----------



## MrsDuck

That's awful Ich I'm glad you checked before taking any


----------



## MrsDuck

Lil enjoy your day off tomorrow x


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> im so annoyed. the pharmacy gave me meds for UNDERACTIVE thyroid when mine is over. how awful would that be had i taken it . dr is closed and everything is all mixed up

that's terrible...This is why it's so important for patients to take part in their treatments. So many people just go on figuring they shouldn't question what the doctors and pharmacists do figuring they know better and the results can be so bad. we have to remember they are just human and will make mistakes too only theirs can be so dangerous.


----------



## lch28

i had to call the dr.. i actually have hypothyroidism, but a nurse told me it was hyper. its confusing. my tsh was 5.9 (supposed to be 2.5 or below first trimester) and i guess she didn't understand the concept but if you level is high you have a underactive thyroid. my mother has this also.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Ich the added stress they caused you, I'm glad they found it early though and it can easily be sorted with meds xx


----------



## 7981

Ich thank goodness you are on top of things! We should always be our own advocate. Hopefully with the right meds you will be right on track soon.


----------



## tabs46001

i am having like cramps in my lower back im thinking maybe new o symptom not so much fun but im so glad to even o i dont care lmao ; )


----------



## lch28

i am also upset about my progesterone.. with 2 weeks of supplements it only went from 10 - 12.5. my dr said that is great. but i don't believe him, he just doesn't want me to worry and looking online that is really low. =[ i need a bath and bed


----------



## Kelly9

I just want this whole thing over with so I can have my embies back on board and just look forward to symptom spotting/ttw. Very eager for this long journey to be over with a nice dark bfp at the end of it for me.


----------



## lch28

kelly fx for this cycle you deserve it.

does anyone know about progesterone? some websites say 9-47 is normal and some say 12 is really low. americanpregnancy.org says it should rise 1-3 ng a day and mine def did not do that... but i saw a hb.. surely if it was dangerously low the pregnancy would not have gotten that far?!??


----------



## Kelly9

I dont know much about it I just know 1 week after ovulation mine was 70. (but there are two different ways it's measured depending where you live) one is a lower value and one a higher. If your doctor is not worried then I wouldn't be, cause if he was concerned with how low it was I'm sure he'd have you on injections or somethings so try to relax. Seeing a HB is good. When is you next scan?


----------



## River12

Hi


----------



## River12

Sorry ladies the above posted before I even started writing. silly computer!

Anyway I have posted on here a few times but Ich I just wanted to clear the TSH stuff up with you as far as I know it.
I too have high Thyroid Stimulating Hormone levels and I was prescribed thyroxine for it. If you have high TSH then it means that you don't produce enough thyroid so that's why the TSH is high. they need to get the TSH level down and in order to that they perscribe medication. I know it seems a bit backwards doesn't it. I had the same concerns but after researching it more I understood. high TSH means low Thyroid and they want to get the Thyroid levels up. I don't understand why they test TSH and not just the thyroid tho, it would make much more sense.

Good luck to all on your TTC journey!


----------



## Storm7

I am just starting to pull myself back up, brush myself down and carry on and wanted to thank you all for your good wishes.

I am currently having a dilemma as to whether to start trying again straight away or to wait for first AF... I am leaning towards the former but wondered what you guys did?


----------



## Excalibur

Storm - After our loss, we started trying again right away, well, as soon as the bleeding stopped. It depends how you feel in yourself though, if your body needs time to grieve then make sure you give it the time it needs :hugs: xxx


----------



## lch28

Storm i tried right after bleeding but did not succeed, i had a late loss and did not ovulate till 3 months after my loss. That is usually not the case with D&C's, it was because i was still producing milk and was not getting regular AF's

kelly my next appointment isn't until July 26th =[ they are going to use the doppler then, ill be 10 weeks, they said sometimes they can't find it that early and will then do a scan. Then my 12 week scan is on August 3rd. Then right after i get the results for that I will get my cervical cerclage in, and i think from then on out i will get weekly scans? not sure yet though

River12 thank you i am finally beginning to understand.. but since i did call the nurse realized my dosage was not high enough, they prescribed me 25mcg but wants me to take 50mcg so she told me to take 2 pills then call when i need more. A bit skeptical if that is the same thing so will be calling the pharmacist again today. I am probably driving everyone nuts ..


----------



## tabs46001

well temps shot back up so wondering if i o'ed yesterday hhmm i had that almost positive opk on wednesday so i guess its possible i am just liking my temps though they have been so low every cycle but this one they have been nice so post o temps should be pretty high hoping this works and the lower back pain however annoying makes me feel like me getting something new is hope that something is different there trying to get a bfp lmao

storm with a m/c that early they say the only reason not to try before the next af is emotional not health wise i started ttc before my first af after m/c.. i ovulated exactly 2 weeks after my m/c i am glad you are giving it another go ; )


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies. Storm, we started right after even though the doctor recommended waiting for first af (believe that was mostly for dating purposes) but my hcg took so long to drop all the way down I didn't actually ovulate until nearly 3 months after first blood.

Ich, hope the doctor is getting your medication right for you. 

Tabs, Yeah i see your temp shot up so maybe you o'ed? guess you will know in a couple days if you get your cross hairs. 

Kelly; Sending you lots of :dust::dust: in hopes you get that big bfp in a couple weeks.

Afm; did my opk this morning at my usual time and its more than halfway there so I am in full ttc mode. Have the day off so gonna go do some important errands for school then off to see Magic Mike. Yay!!! Its getting pretty decent reviews so should be good. tgif 

:hugs::hugs::dust::dust::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

I got another positive opk today so i am hoping my temp goes up even higher tomorrow then i will know for sure based on opk's alone i would think i was o'ing today but based on my temps i o'ed yesterday im glad i went with what my body was telling me and started bd'ing when i felt like i was about to o i wasn't supposed to o until july 3rd lol


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies...wow, lots to catch up on
*lilblossom, Tabs, Kelly*: Sending lots of :dust: and praying July will be a wonderful month for y'all... we need more bfp news

*MrsDuck*: how are you passing the time? :hugs:

*Ich:* That's awful... situations like that makes it hard for us to trust these medical folks :(


----------



## lch28

tabs and lilblossom - much baby dust for you ladies. hey can anyone tell me how to do the baby dust symbol lol??

well my meds have all been corrected. my doctor doesn't want to up my progesterone. i take 90mg vaginally once a day. i want to do it twice a day. he told me i have to trust him and that since i am taking it vaginally it won't show up in my blood at all anyway, it goes straight to my uterus, so the fact that it went up to 12.5 he was very pleased with because he was not expecting it to go up at all, which means that my blood level went up by itself. still thinking of doing it against his orders :blush: what do you ladies think??


----------



## Kelly9

I'd trust him ich, you don't want to run out of it.

Storm do what feels right for you, we started ttc right after our 18 week loss, I got my period back 5 weeks exactly after Hannah's birth.


----------



## MrsDuck

Storm7 said:


> I am just starting to pull myself back up, brush myself down and carry on and wanted to thank you all for your good wishes.
> 
> I am currently having a dilemma as to whether to start trying again straight away or to wait for first AF... I am leaning towards the former but wondered what you guys did?

:hugs:

I started trying straight away but wasn't successful. I agree with the others I was told at the hospital that there wasn't a medical reason to wait for af so just go with what feels right for you xx


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - To do the baby dust symbol, type : dust : but without the space between the : :D


----------



## MrsDuck

nesSAH said:


> :hi: Ladies...wow, lots to catch up on
> *lilblossom, Tabs, Kelly*: Sending lots of :dust: and praying July will be a wonderful month for y'all... we need more bfp news
> 
> *MrsDuck*: how are you passing the time? :hugs:
> 
> *Ich:* That's awful... situations like that makes it hard for us to trust these medical folks :(

I'm doing lots of b&bing of course to pass the time haha.

How are you doing nessah is everything well with you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelly, tabs, Lil :dust: :dust: 

Ich I would trust what your dr says, as you say you wouldn't have got this far if your levels were seriously wrong. To do the dust symbol wright the word dust between two colons:: are you nervous about your cerclage? Is it done under a general anaesthetic (I know that is probably a stupid question but I didn't think you could be knocked out while pg)?


----------



## 7981

:dust: all around :)

AFM, I'm supposed to O July 4 or 5, OPKs are negative as expected. Temps have been up because I have had a fever with an awful cold and sore throat, so those aren't helpful.


----------



## lch28

:dust: yay!!

i am nervous about the cerclage. actually you can get general anesthesia if it is medically neccesary. i only know this becuase if my gallstones got really bad i was going to have to get it removed during my pregnancy. i never got to that point , i don't think it is great to do during pregnancy but it can be done. apparently just makes baby "sleepy" . however for the cerclage they do spinal anesthesia (epidural) i am not so nervous for the procedure as i am told you can't feel it but i am nervous for the recovery. their is always chance of infection and going into labor due to that but it is very low and hardly happens. also you bleed for up to a week after the cerclage is put in and that will scare the heck out of me. i guess im not so much scared of the procedure but scared of something going wrong. my dr has done over 180 cerclages and not one has failed him. i have lots of faith in him


thanks ladies, i am going to listen to my dr and pray for the best.. i wish that on top of my incompent cervix i didn't have more problems like low progesterone and hypothyroid but i am going to stay positive


----------



## 7981

Ich you have the right outlook :). Nearly 7 weeks now, yay!!!


----------



## lch28

thanks =D how are you doing? when will you start opk?


----------



## nesSAH

*Mrs Duck*: I'm doing well... still no symptoms, but trying not to worry. Just taking it one day at a time and keeping busy.

*Ich*: It's great you have researched your options. I pray everything goes well- Any surgery is scary, but you will be fine hun :hugs: Sending prayers your way.
Yay! On being a blueberry ;)


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. i will be very relieved after i hit 12 weeks and get my cerclage in


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Happy 7 weeks (Blueberry) :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

ok so no clue whats going on temp didn't shoot up just kinda stayed close to what it was. Still have a second line on the opk but has faded to negative hhmm


----------



## lch28

thanks ex =D cant wait to reach 12 weeks it will be a big sigh of relief when the placenta takes over the progesterones job . of course then ill be on to worrying about my cervix ..

tabs my chart did the same thing, it didn't confirm ov until 4dpo because my temps never really shot up i can show u the link if u like


----------



## lilblossom

Got a positive Opk this morning...couple days early. Weird but my bbs are sore so have definitely getting estrogen boosts haha. We shall see. My temps are weird this month again so a little scared but keeping my fxed it will be normal. I may not be able to pop in a whole lot the next couple days but will try to at least pop into read. ss in advance if I miss any big announcements. Have a nice weekend


----------



## 7981

lch28 said:


> thanks =D how are you doing? when will you start opk?

Started yesterday even though I knew it would be negative. Had a bit of EWCM this morning, so maybe I will O sooner than later. :winkwink:


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> Got a positive Opk this morning...couple days early. Weird but my bbs are sore so have definitely getting estrogen boosts haha. We shall see. My temps are weird this month again so a little scared but keeping my fxed it will be normal. I may not be able to pop in a whole lot the next couple days but will try to at least pop into read. ss in advance if I miss any big announcements. Have a nice weekend

Hope you catch that egg! Have good weekend.


----------



## lch28

7981 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> thanks =D how are you doing? when will you start opk?
> 
> Started yesterday even though I knew it would be negative. Had a bit of EWCM this morning, so maybe I will O sooner than later. :winkwink:Click to expand...

yay!! i hope this cycle is normal for you


----------



## Kelly9

tabs I'd say you should dtd cause you could O today so cover your bases. 

My collections been pushed off so O day for me is wednesday. Not happy but there's nothing I can do. Just hating my body right now.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - You're welcome hunni. Once you hit the 12 week mark, you can definetly take a big sigh of relief :) 

Lil - Yay for a positive OPK. Sending you lot's of :dust: 

Kelly - Really sorry to hear your collections have been pushed off :( Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## lch28

aww kelly :hugs: do you mean they have pushed it to next month? 

Excalibur yes i def will .. i hope time goes by fast.. i just wish i could get some more symptoms!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - If and when you do get symptoms, you will probably wish they would go away, I'm suffering with heartburn, sleepless nights, restless legs and frequent trips to the bathroom, lucky if I get 3 hours sleep in a night :shock:


----------



## lch28

did you have any symptoms first trimester?


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> did you have any symptoms first trimester?

I felt exhausted but that's about it x


----------



## lch28

me too!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> me too!

Everything sounds like it's going swimmingly :D


----------



## tabs46001

well i think today is actually gonna be my o day cause i had a huge drop this morning im in the 95's and ive never dropped that low i eve took it again thinking wtf but still in the 95's so hopefully tomorrow it will go back up this is so frustrating not knowing when to start the progesterone cream with all the weird temps


----------



## jess0507

Is it too late to join this group?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for O tabs go catch that eggy x

Jess welcome to the thread it's never too late to join. Where are you in your cycle? 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Mummymelie

ok so i made a mistake! i went to Asda and picked up some first reponse tests thinking they would be the ones everyone talks about, But nope it was the rapid result ones booo :( apparently they are not very sensitive! 

Congrats to all the BFPs not been on here since the thread began! H&H 9 months to u all :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Welcome to the thread hun :hi:


----------



## Kelly9

welcome jess.

Whats the difference between the rapid results and the others? I've never heard of a rapid results one. 

Tabs just keep having sex, I'm sure your husband won't complain. 

Scan tomorrow for me, am hoping to take my trigger medication tomorrow night, keeping my fingers crossed. Test date for me won't be till July 18th now if they do collection on wed thats 17 days to go.


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelly I hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun x


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun.


----------



## tabs46001

ok now im about 99% sure today was o day i am getting large amounts of ewcm we are continuing to bd until i get those cross hairs ; )


----------



## lch28

tabs fingers crossed.. that is quite a temp drop!! 

welcome jess

kelly good luck tomorrow


----------



## Kelly9

thanks guys, I'm hoping for some good news to. Was very busy today, it's Canada day today so took my son to the parade, his first one, he loved it, was busy waving to everyone who looked and eating all the candy they gave out. He's now in bed but we're going to wake him up at 10ish to go across the street and see the fireworks. We took him last year but he was little and they mostly scared him, I know he'll love them this time. 

Tabs thats a solid plan. 

Lil did you O yet? 

Hi duck! and ich


----------



## lch28

aww kelly sounds like a great day hun.. love the pic of your lil man. and his shorts!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Umm...Lil....you might need to change my status on the front page...

Just out of pure boredom, I tested on a frer, I am usually due around the 3-6th. It immediately showed :bfp:!!!!!! I am in shock!! We weren't even TRYING!! DH doesn't know yet. He is out with his son and brother at a family member's birthday party, then he goes to work. Not calling him until I am 100% certain.

I am going to test in the AM again to make sure it isn't a fluke. What do you guys think? Wow....I dunno what to think or say right now!!! My daughter & the surrogate I had were both conceived in June, so I guess that is my lucky month haha!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-01 21.58.14.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lch28

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! sweetz that is def a bfp!!! you should be certain because that is a bfp lol... omg omg omg so happy for you . look how dark it is!


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! sweetz that is def a bfp!!! you should be certain because that is a bfp lol... omg omg omg so happy for you . look how dark it is!

HAhAH!!! I am so nervous! What if it is a false positive? I have 2 more FRER (I had a 3 pack) so I am going to test with FMU tomorrow. If it is positive again....then I will be talking to DH lol OOOOOOOOO I hope this is our sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## lch28

lol its not a fluke!!!! you can't get a false positive and especially a false positive that is that dark!! you are preg my friend =D


----------



## Sweetz33

I just looked at stick again bc I thought I was dreaming! It's really there!!! lol!! Oh crap...there goes my diet haha! S'ok...I am still going to do the healthy part, but I need to up my caloric intake now! lol!


----------



## lch28

haha dont worry you'll start feeling starving soon. i am so hungry all the time omg. did you do a due date calc yet?


----------



## Sweetz33

No!! But omg...I just found out girl! still in shock!!! lol


----------



## lch28

hahahaha that was the first thing i did =D i honestly believe that when some people stop trying it happens =] did you even bd a lot? i see you didn't temp i am proud lol


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> hahahaha that was the first thing i did =D i honestly believe that when some people stop trying it happens =] did you even bd a lot? i see you didn't temp i am proud lol

Not at all!! I have been sick with a sinus infection for over a week now. We BD'd maybe 4x tops this month. Between me getting sick, him getting sick, his work schedule and his son's BS....we didn't have the time or the energy to BD....this is crazy! The line showed up immediately! I was mid pee and I said what the hell why not...lol So I grabbed one and finished peeing. HAHA! I even said after putting it flat on counter...Time for another negative....then not even 30 seconds later BAM....2 lines. I was like WTF?! hahaha


----------



## lch28

awww congrats hun so happy for you when will you tell him?


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG Ich we are BUMP BUDDIES! HAHA!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> awww congrats hun so happy for you when will you tell him?

After I get a positive blood test at doctor lol I want to be able to give him AMPLE proof. He was so distraught after we lost our angel last November.


----------



## lch28

awww =[ its so hard to lose a pregnancy. how far along were you?? may i suggest getting your progesterone tested - had i not demanded getting mine tested i would have had a mc because it was low and i am now on supplements


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> awww =[ its so hard to lose a pregnancy. how far along were you?? may i suggest getting your progesterone tested - had i not demanded getting mine tested i would have had a mc because it was low and i am now on supplements

Lost at 8 weeks, carried until 10 weeks, D&C at 10 weeks. I will talk to doctor about progesterone.


----------



## lch28

aww so happy you got a bfp.. had you been trying since d&c??


----------



## Sweetz33

no we took a few months off bc I wasn't ready.


----------



## 7981

Congrats Sweetz! So happy for you :)

Kelly I'm hoping you get great news at your scan tomorrow!

Yay for O tabs :)

AFM I am seeing the doc tomorrow, I decided to keep my appointment even though AF finally arrived 2 weeks ago. Maybe they can give me some suggestions. Starting to get a faint line on OPKs, so I'm hoping to O midweek. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> haha dont worry you'll start feeling starving soon. i am so hungry all the time omg. did you do a due date calc yet?

3/13/13 hehe how odd of a date!


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ich28: How r u doing? Have u had ur first US?


----------



## sara3337

Congrats sweetz


----------



## Sweetz33

TY Sara!! I am praying my bean sticks!!! So nervous!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz I bet that was the best surprise, congrats! I hope to be joining you soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Sweetz I bet that was the best surprise, congrats! I hope to be joining you soon!

It was shocking at first and now I can't stop smiling! I pray it sticks this time!


----------



## sara3337

sara3337 said:


> Hi Ich28: How r u doing? Have u had ur first US?




Sweetz33 said:


> TY Sara!! I am praying my bean sticks!!! So nervous!

I pray for u and all of us our babies stick. I am using progestron cream this time.


----------



## Mummymelie

Kelly,The rapid result fr is for use from day of missed af! Not an early detection test, so I googled sensitivity and all I could find was 100mui so not sensitive at all! 

Congrats Sweetz h&h 9 mths x


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - There is no doubting that hun, it's a :bfp: :happydance: Congratulations!! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :yipee:


----------



## tabs46001

Wow sweetz that was out of nowhere but an amazing surprise congrats ; )

afm - my temp climbed back up over the 97's so pretty sure i o'ed yesterday still getting those pinching pains though so we will bd again tuesday night for good measure. I had a whole lot of ewcm yesterday usually dont get that much so that was promising ; )


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats!


----------



## lilblossom

taking a moment to say; 

Sweetz; Just WOW!!! Awesome surprise this morning. wishing you a H and H 9 months.

welcome to the new people...I will try to get everyone updated as soon as this week is over. I am tired already and only just got started with inventory. Wish were were one of those stores that hired a company to handle it for us.

Tabs, Hope you oed yesterday. I was either yesterday or will be today. My temps aren't right because not getting rest straight through. last night was because the storms had my dog so upset she was crying all night.

My bbs are definitely hurting a lot this cycle. Somewhere I heard its because of a lot of estrogen. I don't usually get anywhere near this much tenderness and some months none at all so hopeful but not counting on anything. Have a great day.


----------



## lch28

sara had my first scan last week and saw hb flickering away =]

sweetz im so happy.. must put you in my siggy. did you get a blood test?


----------



## Sweetz33

No blood test yet as I found out on a Sunday. Calling my doctor today. I did 2 more tests this AM with FMU. One regular, one digital. Both came back with :bfp: :happydance:

Told DH and he was in shock as well. He gave me a huge hug, had an even BIGGER smile and started dancing around the kitchen. LOL!!! I think he is more excited then me!! :haha:

The top test is from late last night, the bottom 2 are from this morning.

I am still in shock but sooooooooooooooo happy!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-02 11.20.59.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tabs46001

Sweetz that is awesome : ) : )


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Fantastic!! :happydance: So happy for you :yipee:


----------



## 7981

Had my appointment today. Not sure how I feel about it. I have to wait 6 months before they will do any tests or make a referral to an RE due to my age and the fact I was pregnant rather easily twice (including my MC). We have been trying for 9+ months already. :( I really did like the doc though, hoping to see her again soon when I get my BFP sooner rather than later. I should ao in the next couple of days, so maybe I won't need other interventions.... I hate waiting.


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations again sweetz I'm glad your dh is over the moon too x

Jenifer 6 months before they will test seems a long time I hope you get your bfp before then and won't need them x

Yay for O tabs I hope you caught that eggy x


----------



## Sweetz33

Called doc who told me to stop all meds except my emergency inhaler. I have an appointment next Wednesday at 1pm. They said since it hasn't been a year since my last mc, they not only put me as high risk, they are monitoring all my levels. Blood test, hcg levels & progesterone levels. They said if needed they will give me supplements to help. They said for now take the prenatals I have from before, but if levels (iron etc) are not high enough they are going to give me a better one. They are taking good care of me this time and my hopes are high! Pleeeeeease stick my little bean!! They said since I got a :bfp: that dark so early (5 days before my expected period) that there should be no worries with my hcg...but they are going to make sure they still rise throughout the weeks. :o) thank you ladies for having my back these past few months! I pray that everyone gets their sticky beans and those that have already, happy, heatly & wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## lilblossom

My opk's are negative now...took one before I left for work and again when I got home. Second one was lighter than the first so pretty sure that sometime between last night and tonight is O day....like I said before my temps can't be really factored in atm as I am having difficulty getting uninterrupted sleep. I notice this evening that I am seeing more veins in my bbs...can that just happen from a boost in estrogen? cause it would be way too early for any time of tww symptom spotting. Weird. Anyway making food for the crew at work tomorrow. Gonna be in and out this evening.


----------



## 7981

Great news Sweetz. Being so closely monitored should give you some peace of mind.


----------



## 7981

Yay for O Lil. You and Tabs are both in the tww. :)


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Yay for O Lil. You and Tabs are both in the tww. :)

Thanks, I am nervous as this is our last shot before our due date...if we don't get the bfp this cycle it will break my heart.


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for O Lil. You and Tabs are both in the tww. :)
> 
> Thanks, I am nervous as this is our last shot before our due date...if we don't get the bfp this cycle it will break my heart.Click to expand...

I am sending :dust: your way!
If I have a normal cycle I have one more month to try and get a BFP before my due date if this one doesn't work.


----------



## tabs46001

still getting whole bunch of ewcm so we are going to keep at it a couple more times ; ) looks like we are cycle buddies lil hope we get those bfp's this month : )


----------



## Sweetz33

:dust: for both Tabs and Lil!!!


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> still getting whole bunch of ewcm so we are going to keep at it a couple more times ; ) looks like we are cycle buddies lil hope we get those bfp's this month : )

I was thinking the same thing..I have everything crossed for both of us.


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7981 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for O Lil. You and Tabs are both in the tww. :)
> 
> Thanks, I am nervous as this is our last shot before our due date...if we don't get the bfp this cycle it will break my heart.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sending :dust: your way!
> If I have a normal cycle I have one more month to try and get a BFP before my due date if this one doesn't work.Click to expand...

Thanks Jen, sending some right back at you.


----------



## lch28

:dust: 
i hope you ladies get your bfps this month!!!

sweetz that is great you are being closely monitored. i got my hcg tested every few days until we saw the hb. my next appointment isn't till july 26th though =[ grr . glad dh was happy!


----------



## Sweetz33

They just don't want us going through another mc. Last time my first appointment wasn't until after 7 weeks and on 8 weeks we lost our angel. They said since I got bfp already that dark I might be past 2 weeks already. The OB is only in my area once a week and she was already booked solid this wednesday. Gotta love living in east chuckle haha! They said I will most likely be going in weekly until we get the heartbeat and clear scan. They want to make sure all is perfect. I love my new doctors!!!! They actually give a crap. :)


----------



## lch28

that's great! i love my new doctor too.. i guess you don't know what day you ovulated this cycle right? when is your appt again?


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> that's great! i love my new doctor too.. i guess you don't know what day you ovulated this cycle right? when is your appt again?

No idea when I ovulated bc I did no temping or CM watching.

My appointment is on the 11th. I have a female OB (which I prefer) and I can have a midwife if I want to be there for me and him. I met the midwife last time and she is a very sweet lady. She was the one who put the doctor in his place when he was being cold towards me. They put me as first appointment at 1pm. I don't think my nerves will chill out until I hear that heartbeat and see that scan.


----------



## Mummymelie

Yay!!! I got my BFP! Super excite but scared at the same time.....pls be sticky!


----------



## lch28

congrats Mummymelie =]

sweetz you can usually hear hb around 6 weeks so hopefully it will go by quick for you.


----------



## Excalibur

Sending lot's of :dust: to the ladies who are Ov'ing about now :D

Mummymelie - Congratulations on your :bfp: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

congrats i hope this means this is a lucky month lol ; )


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats Mummy!!! Great News!


----------



## tabs46001

so had super bad gas last night and this morning so was gonna have dh pick me up something after work for it cause its been bad then i saw my ticker this morning and i think ill keep the gas lmao haha


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Gas is a good sign :thumbup: I suffered with it aswell :blush:


----------



## Mummymelie

Thanks ladies :). Tabs I too have been suffering with gas!


----------



## lch28

me too!! its awfully embarrassing.. lol


----------



## Mummymelie

Yes it is Ich !! My hubby felt the need to point it out to me to my horror! Eekkk ;)


----------



## lch28

hahahahaha my fiancee thinks its funny =[ i don't !!! its horrifying!!


----------



## tabs46001

My husband just pretends it doesnt happen lmao he was raised by a single mom with 2 boys and was under the impression until we got married that women didn't have bowel movements or fart lmao he did however teach my 2 year old to open the bathroom door when i am pottying and say ha ha mom mom haha mom mom so i think he is coming around to the idea that women do use the potty too lmao hahaha


----------



## lch28

hahahah awwww your son sounds so cute. can i ask how long it took to you conceive first time?


----------



## tabs46001

It took us 4 years granted he was deployed for a year of that trying so kinda just 3 years i had tried clomid for 5 cycles and nothing i gave up we stopped trying mostly cause we had some problems to work out he had ptsd when he returned from iraq and was very difficult to be married to. So him and our marriage needed work so we started dating lol it sounds funny but we were " dating " and a few weeks later i found out i was prego lol my mom says it was because we were happy that it finally happend but now after going through all that we are better than we ever have been so not sure how its not happening now if that was the case lol


----------



## MrsDuck

tabs46001 said:


> My husband just pretends it doesnt happen lmao he was raised by a single mom with 2 boys and was under the impression until we got married that women didn't have bowel movements or fart lmao he did however teach my 2 year old to open the bathroom door when i am pottying and say ha ha mom mom haha mom mom so i think he is coming around to the idea that women do use the potty too lmao hahaha

:rofl:

Congtratulations mummymelie wishing you a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Well ladies the nausea hit this AM. Ugh... I have been a bit dizzy and I'm right there with ya with the gas. I actually run out of the room bc I feel bad subjecting my DH to my foul stench haha


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so another blazing positive opk still bd'ing for a lil while longer i will just worry we missed it if we dont with all the positive opk's i have gotten lol


----------



## lch28

lol tabs how long has it been positive? lots of :dust: your way.. are you both in your 20's??

sweetz my nausea is much better this time around.. it is also mostly at night!


----------



## tabs46001

I am 24 and he is 27 will be 28 in january and i just turned 24 so he is a lil bit older when we started dating i was a freshman and he was an 18 year old soldier lol my dad was not happy lol ..its been positive for a few days now and got darker i didnt think it could get darker when i got the positive on sunday but this is like blazing hhmm ive never had one this dark before maybe im having a long surge ??


----------



## lch28

maybe your releasing more then one egg :shrug: i met my fiancee when i was 16. he is 6 years older then me. so i lied to my parents about how old he was for the longest time lol


----------



## tabs46001

I couldn't really lie about his age cause he had to leave for basic training right after we started dating so it would have been obvious lol then we got married my senior year before i graduated because he was deploying again dad wasn't so happy about that but my mom was ecstatic an the begging for a grandchild began lol


----------



## lch28

hahah aww my parents found out his real age when i was 18 and he was 24. from a picture on facebook of his birthday cake =[ they are such snoopers


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Advice ladies...omg the nausea is getting a bit overwhelming this evening. I am dizzy and feel like I'm going to hurl. I burp which temporarily makes it subside....for like 10 seconds ugh...I never got morning sickness with my other pregnancies so not sure what to do here...it seems to be really bad at night like you Ich.


----------



## sara3337

Congradulations on all the bfp's I am so excited for myself and bfp's and pray for the rest to get your bfp soon. 
My nasea started again as soon as I entered my 6 weeks, only thing can make it temporary go away is food or fruit anything that goes down. My boobs are very sore, bloating and lots of acid in my stomach. Hope the symptomes go away soon :) but at the same time when I get these symptomes I know I am pregnant, I didnt have much symptomes with my last pregnancy.

Ich28: so nice u saw ur baby and heard the heart bit, do u know howmany bits/m?


----------



## Sweetz33

Gunna try some fruit and something cold to drink and see if that helps. What sucks is my hypoglycemia and the nausea...bad combo...Can't eat bc feel sick...feel sick bc blood sugar dropped bc can't eat *sigh* I guess I will talk to doc on Thursday and see what he suggests.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Sorry to hear you are suffering from MS, hope it subsides for you soon :(


----------



## tabs46001

this is what got me through morning sickness with my son. It's made in Kentucky and distributed to Kentucky Indiana and Ohio so I don't think they get it in Florida its a ginger drink that taste like shit really but it cures the morning sickness instantly someone told me about it when i was pregnant and said they would drive from indiana and ky and buy a bunch with every pregnancy then they found in our town here so i tried it thinking ya right but it really did take it away instantly it was crazy lol Ive bene told to try to always have something in your stomach to help morning sickness not eating makes it worse ; ) At least your sick for good cause now instead of your being sick keeping you from ttc lol ; )


----------



## tabs46001

totally forgot to upload the pic i googled of it for you lol 


afm got my cross hairs 3dpo woot woot lol : ) and we dtd last night too so i think we are good now and can relax lol
 



Attached Files:







ale8gingerale.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 7981

Congrats Mommymelie!

Sweetz I hope you feel better soon, but at least you are feeling ill for a fabulous reason!

No + OPK for me yet, but I usually have a short surge,so I'm hoping for a + at some point today. Started EWCM yesterday, so I'm hopeful.

Darn thunderstorms this morning prevented us from going to a huge 4th of July celebration and parade in my hometown so I'm bummed out. My kiddos would have loved it. I also wasted my Holiday at work, oh well.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so we bd'ed last night and this morning i woke up to a brownish reddish stain in my undies looks like it could be blood that dried and turned brown by morning when i saw it you dont think i could be getting af this soon do you?? that would really make me mad lol


----------



## 7981

Tabs maybe it was from O? I have read that some people spot during O. I hope it's not AF!


----------



## Mummymelie

Sweetz I'm suffering with ms too, I've been advised to try anything with ginger in! So will try ginger snaps, worth a try :) as tabs has said with her ginger drink x


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Fingers crossed it's not AF showing her face early! :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

Tried to drink something and made it worse. Going to attempt something soft on tummy. Was finally able to get back to sleep. It was woken up by a cute, yet cold, nose in my face. My rottie was telling me she was hungry lol


----------



## nesSAH

*Mummymelie, Sweetz*: :yipee: Congrats ladies!! H&H 9 months to you both! So happy for you two!~

Wow, I've missed a lot!
How is everyone doing? Who's testing this July? Sending :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm testing july 19th.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> I'm testing july 19th.

So they did your collection?
fxed for you.


----------



## tabs46001

ill probably test july 11th i am going to try very very hard not to until then but i have a medicine cabinet full of ic's and 2 frer so i emphasize going to try very very hard lmao


----------



## 7981

I plan to test July 19 if I O as expected in next couple of days. Knowing me though I will start a few days earlier!


----------



## sara3337

What I did this morning was boiled some fresh ginger and drank some with honey and lemon. I got some ginger juice in my bag. I am at work now and can drink it when i feel sick, hope it helps.


----------



## nesSAH

*Kelly, tabs46001, 7981, lilblossom*

Yay! for testing this July! :GL ladies!!!


----------



## nesSAH

Sorry *Sweetz* about MS :(
I still have nothing this far...can you take any meds?
I had bad MS with DS and I took some prescription anti-nausea which worked well, although my appetite never really came back :(


----------



## tabs46001

having super uncomfortable lower back pain / pubic area pressure its getting really annoying we went swimming earlier and my bottoms felt so tight like i was bloated and even after i got home and changed its still bad thinking about headed to bed early but i know when the fireworks start they will wake me up. We are in a drought in my state so personal fireworks are banned so its been quiet around but the city fireworks are the only ones allowed and those are starting anytime now and my son passed out after swimming so its a pretty boring 4th lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm calling doc to or row about the ms. I can't keep this up with the hypoglycemia or I will pass out. Took a 4hr nap out of the blue this afternoon and can fall right back asleep now if I lay down. What an eventful 4th...I have slept rofl!


----------



## lch28

good luck to everyone in the two week wait

sorry you have MS sweetz. mine really isn't so bad this time :shrug:


----------



## Mummymelie

good luck to all the ladies testing soon fingers crossed for you all :)


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck to you ladies testing soon, sending you all lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

I think my official testing day will be July 17th if I hold out that long. Think tomorrow will show my cross hairs but not certain of anything as we have been so busy this cycle that I haven't been real attentive with checking stuff haha. Hope everyone is having a nice day today. I have to go to one of our companies other stores today to observe and finalize their inventory. Hate driving on beltway so will be grumpy. Hope the radio plays great music


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sending you lot's of lucky, sticky baby :dust: for July 17th :)


----------



## tabs46001

aw lil i hope your day flys by lol 

so back isnt as painful as last night just sore and kinda crampy in the front so who knows hope we can all hold off from testing until our test dates we picked out lmao i doubt it but ill hope i have a poas addiction so i really doubt it for me lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Fx'd for those testing soon! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Got 14 eggs won't know till tomorrow how many are mature and how many fertilized. Test date for me is July 19 and I intend on trying my hardest to hold out till then. An currently poas to test out my trigger hcg shot so getting positives but not cause I'm pregnant.


----------



## Sweetz33

Called docs and they are getting me in tomorrow afternoon. They said for today eat whatever stays down haha! They also said keep drinking bc hydration is very important.

Kelly fx'd big time for you!!! <3


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Fingers and toes are crossed or you hun :dust: 

Sweetz - Glad the Doctors can see you hun, hopefully they give you something to help :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

well I guess it doesn't really hurt to share some stuff with you ladies. So this is weird cause i am having symptoms and feel like it's way to early for anything to be happening. My breasts started aching as my opk's were building up to positive and are still more than I am use to at anytime during my cycle. I am getting crampy feelings almost like pms but wouldn't be getting that until maybe the 15th of the month normally. I have had a couple sharp breath catching pains in my right hip area that happened for like 4 seconds and went away. I am having lower back discomfort and leg cramps. I think some of that I can attribute to the work we are doing right now in this inventory though. I am also getting tired easily. I don't know. I am probably reading to much into it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Are you keeping hydrated lil?? btw..I was able to keep down chicken and some juice!! YAY!!


----------



## lch28

lil it sounds like good symptoms.. i have everything crossed for you hun


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Are you keeping hydrated lil?? btw..I was able to keep down chicken and some juice!! YAY!!

yeah, I am, just so exhausted but have already put in twice the hours this week i usually work so that is likely the culprit of most of this stuff. I don't want to get my hopes up just to be crushed if it's a bfn in a couple weeks.

glad to hear you were able to keep some stuff down. I got those soft peppermint candies and sucked on them when my stomach is queasy and it makes a huge difference...peppermint soothes your tummy.


----------



## Kelly9

ex did you have your gender scan yet?


----------



## sara3337

I get ms after breakfast, I might go to my dr and get prescription for something to stop all this, it is not too bad but annoying specially at work. I can fix the heart burn by drinking milk but nothing works for nausea


----------



## tabs46001

lil i am having the exact same symptoms except for the leg cramps i have just been attributing it all to the progesterone though its really all i can do they all sound promising though.. : )


----------



## tabs46001

and might i just say from a poas addict yay 4dpo and it flew by now just get through the weekend and it will almost be time to test lol


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> ex did you have your gender scan yet?

Not yet, we have our gender scan on 24th July, not long now :D


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> lil i am having the exact same symptoms except for the leg cramps i have just been attributing it all to the progesterone though its really all i can do they all sound promising though.. : )

forgot to add I am peeing alot...that is definitely different from all other cycles


----------



## tabs46001

Well i had some brown spotting this morning not af it was just a couple spots in the undies and was about 10 hours ago with nothing more and nothing when i wipe so i must admit i kinda like having something to symptom spot on that isnt progesterone cream related lmao 

how are my other 2ww'ers : )


----------



## lilblossom

I did have an uncontrollable desire to eat red meat not just once this week but twice...to the point I had to drive out to the store both times to satisfy it. Could always mean that my body is low on a vitamin that red meat has lots of though...not necessarily a symptom.


----------



## tabs46001

I cant eat red meat my diet took it out : ( i would give anything for a steak lol


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY FOR ALL THE TWW'rs!!!! GL!!! :dust:

Had first appointment today. U/S scheduled for the 25th. DH excited as that is his birthday. :) Due date predicted 3/13/13 (The day after his mother) They are checking all my levels, took 7 viles of blood  I am finally put a little at ease, but won't be fully relaxed until after the 3rd month. As for my nausea they said try small meals and snacks throughout the day instead of big meals. I am so excited, but still nervous! They also told me absolutely NO leftovers, uncooked lunch meats, undercooked meat (period), and skip the doggie bag if I do go out to eat...although I won't be doing that bc of last time getting food poisoning.


----------



## Sweetz33

lil....btw peeing is a good sign...when I am not sleeping or eating...I am peeing HAHA


----------



## lch28

lol good luck to you ladies. lots of :dust:

sweetz no left overs?? HUH??


----------



## lch28

by the way your appointment is a day before my 2nd one where we'll hear the hb again!


----------



## Sweetz33

AWESOME TIMING ICH!!! :)

As for the leftovers...yup...no leftovers. Even if your fridge is very cold bacteria can grow on leftover food. I am being very catious in that area bc they are attributing my last m/c to food poisoning as I got horrible food poisoning and the next day nfm was detected.


----------



## lch28

oh noo lol i didn't know that


----------



## lch28

when do you get your blood test results back


----------



## Sweetz33

They say within the week. As long as I get no severe cramping and/or bleeding or a high temp I have nothing to worry about. :)


----------



## lch28

thats great!! i am worried sick.. i have hardly any symptoms. then my fiancee gets annoyed and says i saw the hb and to stop being silly .. lol


----------



## lch28

did you have nausea with your daughter and surrogacy? bc i only get nausea once in a while


----------



## Sweetz33

no this is a first for me...

symptoms I am having: Sore boobs, backache, pulling sensations, headache (but i think that might be dehydration and over tiredness related), very very tired all the time, gas, pimples and an overwhelming urge to scarf down potato chips haha


----------



## 7981

OPKs have not been positive yet, sometimes i have a short surge though and the darkness of the test line has changed a bit. Unsure if I haven't O'd or missed my surge as I'm not temping.... I hope this cycle is normal.


----------



## lch28

sweetz my symptoms are just really hungry, tired, pimples, and the occasional nausea. i find myself wishing i felt more sick.. but i know every pregnancy is different

jen i hope you have a normal cycle too hun. i also had a really short surge. it was only positive for 8 or so hours


----------



## Sweetz33

I could do without the exhaustion and nausea....all I do is eat, sleep and spend time in bathroom lol


----------



## tabs46001

apparently the progesterone is picking a new symptom to overdue on last cycle the bb's hurts so very badly this cycle i have been so nauseous for 2 days straight. went and saw magic mike in theaters and couldnt even enjoy it fully cause i was trying to focus on not losing my popcorn lol well off to bed weekend is finally here and this momma has some serious organizing to do its spring cleaning in july lmao


----------



## lilblossom

well FF has given me the crosshairs and has me at 6 dpo...so halfway through my tww haha. Having a steady temp rise going on. Guess it will level off soon. Woke up this morning with uncomfortable gas. I think we all know it's natural to have some gas in the morning but I don't recall waking like this before...had to get up until it passed (so to speak haha)

Hope you all have a nice week end. I am going to enjoy the weekend off after the long week I just endured.


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - You and I are in the same boat. I don't have any symptoms either aside from being tired. No m/s, no tender breasts..... Makes me nervous.


----------



## tabs46001

progesterone cream has me nauseous again ugh i think after this we are probably gonna take a month or 2 off not necessarily ntnp but just stop temping and opk's and just have lots of sex around when we are supposed to im gonna focus on going to the gym for a lil while then see where we are i will still be on here just not going to go all commando ttc lol i think it will be freeing not to temp or anything so we shall see lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Lil...the gas SUCKS! I hate it!

Jessica & Ich...with my other 2 births...no symptoms. Heck I was already in my 2nd month with my daughter before I even tested rofl!

Afm...I overslept...BIG TIME! I just woke up at 1pm. That is unheard of for me...I am usually up by 8 the latest.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Peeing a lot is definetly a good sign! I am never off the toilet these days :rofl:


----------



## lch28

well i guess i got my wish because i have been nauseous alllll day. kinda confusing. maybe it just comes and goes. I found a place near me that does private scans for not too much money so may look into that. Even though im getting one in 4 weeks.. i just can't wait that long.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Hope your nausea doesn't get too bad hun, that would be amazing if you did get a private scan, I had one at 9 weeks and then my 12 week scan, definetly puts yours mind at ease :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies. I might be off here for a few days as I just found out my grandmother passed away last night. She lived a long life (she was in her 90s). She died of complications with lung cancer...she never smoked a day in her life either...go fig. Trying hard not to stress, but that is easier said then done. I should be around today, but trying to figure out all the details and when/if I will be able to fly down to be with the family. DH is being great. Thank God for him. :) Thank you also to all you ladies in here who have been there for me during rough times. :) <3 you all!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Really sorry to hear about your Grandmother hun, sending you big :hugs: R.I.P :) xxx


----------



## Jessica28

Sorry to hear Sweetz.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry to hear that sweetz my Great grandma passed away at 94, it was helpful knowing she lived such a long life. :hugs: 

We're doing a day 5 transfer so not till tue or wed at the latest. Eek so nervous. 

So whose testing when lil and tabs? I'm not till the 19th.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sweetz so sorry to hear about your granny xx :hugs::hugs: 

Symptoms seem to be in full flow that good to hear x

Kelly good luck with the transfer and to all of you when you test xx


----------



## lilblossom

I am gonna try my hardest to hold off til the 17th for testing but we all know I am a poas addict and been jonesing already so lol we shall see. If I can hold out til the 17th I believe that will be either the day af is due or the day before. Had those pulling cramps last night I have gotten during early pregnancy before but have had gas issues last couple days and that could have been the cause too. we shall see


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz, so sorry to hear bout your grandma. I lost mine a few years ago and can sympathize with your pain. Just take comfort in your happy memories.


----------



## 7981

So sorry Sweetz :(

I think I missed my surge. Had a few OPKS a few shades from + then couldn't test for 20 hours due to work and now they are much lighter. Have a little EWCM today, might have O'd today... I plan to test on the 19th if I don't get another indication of late O.


----------



## lch28

sweetz im sorry honey. i lost my grandpa last April and he was like my dad (my dad left when i was 2) and it was really hard. i am glad you have lots of support. try not to stress <3

kelly soo ive been wanting to ask this. what exactly is involved in a transfer? it is not ivf is it? hope you dont mind my asking

afm.. this is what i get for wishing for nausea. it is here with a vengeance


----------



## Kelly9

JEN YAY! Testing day buddies! We should make a pact to try our hardest not to test till then! I'm also 3dpo today.

ich no worries, it is IVF with ICSI, we did a full blown cycle but now the eggs have been collected and fertilized in the lab so we're just waiting to put them back inside me :) Looks like tuesday is transfer day at 5dpo. 14dpo for me will be july 19th. I'm going to try super hard not to poas. I have been poas to test the trigger shot out so I'll know when I do poas thats it's not the left over meds but i've forgotten for the last two days lol. Will try to do one tonight. It takes 7-10 days for the trigger to leave my system so testing at 10dpo or before is pointless. 

Lil YOU CAN DO IT! I think we should all try something different this cycle and actually wait till the day af arrives to test, it'll also save us some dough.


----------



## lilblossom

I saw some clear thick cm early so decided to check myself and my cervix is soft...seems weird halfway through tww.


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> JEN YAY! Testing day buddies! We should make a pact to try our hardest not to test till then! I'm also 3dpo today.
> 
> ich no worries, it is IVF with ICSI, we did a full blown cycle but now the eggs have been collected and fertilized in the lab so we're just waiting to put them back inside me :) Looks like tuesday is transfer day at 5dpo. 14dpo for me will be july 19th. I'm going to try super hard not to poas. I have been poas to test the trigger shot out so I'll know when I do poas thats it's not the left over meds but i've forgotten for the last two days lol. Will try to do one tonight. It takes 7-10 days for the trigger to leave my system so testing at 10dpo or before is pointless.
> 
> Lil YOU CAN DO IT! I think we should all try something different this cycle and actually wait till the day af arrives to test, it'll also save us some dough.

 Let's do it Kelly :) no testing before July 19th! (aside from you testing your trigger out of course.) excited to have a buddy :)

I will turn 31 in 30 minutes... Hoping I will have a beautiful baby before I'm 32!!!


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Happy Birthday hun :D


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - I am jealous. Aside from the occasional bout of nausea I am still feeling fine aside from worrying of course. I just hope I am like EX and everything will be fine!


----------



## lch28

happy birthday jen..

kelly my fingers are so crossed for you. i cant wait till everyone tests

jessica don't worry, i know so many people who never have MS at all. This time around is def not as bad either


----------



## tabs46001

i hate mondays the weekend went so fast surprisingly since now im super close to being able to test just a couple more days lol


----------



## lilblossom

Morning ladies. Happy Birthday Jen, I hope you get your most desired wish for your birthday.

Kelly, I am so excited for your transfer. You said Tuesday? gonna change your status to tww. :dust: for a nice sticky bean 

Tabs, my fingers are definitely so crossed for you that they are getting sore. lol 
I will be stalking our thread for your results when you begin testing...which day is it for you? I should be waiting til at least next Monday.

Last night I wiped after bding and had some light pink tinge on my tp...I never get that mid cycle so definitely watching for any sign now. Also turned over in bed and had sharp pulling pain on right side again. Anyone else having interesting signs? :dust::dust:to all


----------



## tabs46001

I am gonna try to hold out until friday but i dont know if i will make it lmao


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> I am gonna try to hold out until friday but i dont know if i will make it lmao

According to ff I am 8dpo and my ticker says 6 dpo so figure I am right in the middle...haha which based on my normal poas habits I could test on Wednesday or Thursday of this week but really want to try to hold out til after this weekend if I can. Only have 1 ic in the house and haven't bought my frer's yet.


----------



## CherylC3

Hi can u remove me Hun had a mc going fr dnc tomoro. Cx


----------



## lilblossom

CherylC3 said:


> Hi can u remove me Hun had a mc going fr dnc tomoro. Cx

I am so sorry to hear about your mc...I will take care of that for you and hope you have supportive friends around you. :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Cheryl - Devastating news :( So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lch28

lil maybe implantation bleeding.. fingers crossed for everyone. 

cheryl im so sorry honey


----------



## Sweetz33

Ss Cheryl! :hugs:

Happy birthday Jen!

Lil...lite pink is ok as far as I have heard.

Kelly :dust:

AFM...Spoke with doc and she doesn't want me traveling period. Did speak with my uncle who is saying something only behalf. I'm also going to email him the pictures I have of my daughter with her great grand mom as I am the only one who has them. Told my daughter and she started crying on the phone. She wants me to send her pictures as well.

Nausea tapering off a bit (TG). I'm able to eat normally...well more then normal, but I'm eating. Sore sore boobs. Gassy as all heck. Extra CM. I'm getting bloated a bit...but that could be from all the potato chips lol. Super exhausted. I feel pretty dang good though. All and all this is a good pregnancy so far. 

Oh and I have a new love. Wendy's asiago ranch chicken sandwich...minus the ranch dressing lol omg....yummmmmmm! Lol.


----------



## lch28

aww sweetz im sorry. after 12 weeks my doctor forbade me from traveling more then an hour away from him.. lol.. uuhhh so my nausea is getting worse every day and its been non stop for 2 days.. i got in a fight with my fiancee because he woke me up wanting to bd but i was too nauseous. hes a pain in the a** sometimes. lolololol i was in love with the wendys crispy chicken sandwhiches (99 cents hehe) but umm now the thought makes me wanna puke on my keyboard.


----------



## Kelly9

Cheryl so sorry to hear that :hugs:

Jen it's a poas date then! Trigger is just about gone, todays was light so maybe by wednesday it'll be neg, thats plenty of time to not poas for a while. 

Transfer is tomorrow, I'm 4dpo today but it's so weird to think that there is no fertilized eggy in my yet! Kind of does my head in. Going to be very happy to have my LO on board tomorrow by lunch. I'm praying for a perfect beautiful blastocyst! 

Tabs and lil you guys should hold off on testing and do something different for once instead of peeing on sticks as soon as possible.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Ich! I loved burgers before getting pregnant this time. Made my "famous" man burgers for DH and took a little piece and nearly vomited all over everything. That was not pleasant! Although a big piece of steak sound delish! Haha! DH wanted to bd as well and I just gave him a look and he said "I love you" I rolled my eyes...he then started laughing...we both cuddled watching tv instead rofl! My DH knows if he pushes it, I will kick his ass and stop cooking. He loves my cooking so he won't dare piss me off there rofl!


----------



## lch28

hahahha omg my fiancee is such a baby about it!! like no.. im gonna throw up all over you leave me alone.. especially right when i wake up?!?!?!?!?! if i dont cook no one will lol . i made burgers last night and didn't eat them.


----------



## lilblossom

Ich i hope your stomach settles soon so you can feel more comfortable...I swear by peppermint to ease the quease hehe.

Kelly I really am gonna try. I am sick of spending so much money on hpts. I am not ordering opk's and seriously going to think about just not trying anymore after this cycle. It is just getting to be too tough. My age automatically decreases our chances by at least half so instead of having a 20% chance each cycle it's only 10. 

All that said, I am exhausted and beyond. my bbs are hurting under my arms. And i am getting twinges off and on.


----------



## tabs46001

i am going to take a break after this cycle don't know for how long but i take my certification test for school Aug 1st and i am going to get settled in a new job well long enough to get benefits going before we try again. i will of course still be on here to check up with you ladies and support you all but ill just be having sex alot when im supposed to ovulate but thats it no more opk's or temping or hpt strips if im late ill go by a test i think it will relieve a lot of stress. well gotta go hit the books some more ; )


----------



## Sweetz33

Amazingly enough, I got my bfp when I stopped trying so you never know ladies!


----------



## sara3337

Good luck and baby dust your ways


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I had a bit of a panic attack today. I went to the toilet and I know I saw a tinge of blood. I checked several times and then I got a lot of discharge and then I saw a tinge of something again. For some reason I am not feeling really positive this time yet again. I called my Doctor and he wanted me to see him on Wednesday but we have no transportation on Wednesday so I figured I would see him on Thursday. The mayor and his wife have offered to look after the helicopter service for us for a day or so but now OH will not hear of it. I am so fucking angry at the moment. All he cares about is the money and the possiblility of getting a job with them. I am doing half of the work and I have my job; yet I am spending my holidays chasing around a stupid helicopter every god damn 15 minutes. Oh if something is wrong a couple of days isn't going to make much difference. Oh well, good to know that he doesn't cared if I've had a mmc again.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry your oh is being an ass. Men can be idiots sometimes... Fx'd for you girl!


----------



## Kelly9

That is not very considerate or caring of him. I'd be very angry to, is there anyone else who can give you a lift? Did you get a doppler?


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Everything will be fine hun, I had really bad heartburn yesterday and an upset tummy but apart from that, I have been more or less symptomless, some ladies are just extremely lucky :D 

Lil - Oooooo good signs! :dust: 

Cheryl - Really sorry to hear about your mc hun, sending you big :hugs: 

Kelly - Sending you lot's of luck and :dust: today :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thats not very nice of him jessica. im sorry honey =[ i don't think a tiny spot of blood is too much to be concerned about but i totally understand your fears. can someone else bring you?


----------



## tabs46001

so temp jump this am hhmm must say i kinda like that lol


----------



## tabs46001

Omg i cant believe im 9dpo and there are still 2 frer in my bathroom my poas addiction must be getting better lmao haha


----------



## lch28

haha good for you tabs =] i was poas by 7dpo


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - You go girl, kick that poas addiction :D I can't talk though, I was testing from 1DPO :rofl:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Tabs - You go girl, kick that poas addiction :D I can't talk though, I was testing from 1DPO :rofl:

I remember that...so funny.


----------



## tabs46001

Af is due saturday so trying to decide to hold off til then or to test sooner hhmm decisions decisions lol


----------



## lilblossom

Jess, sounds like your hubby needs a attitude adjustment haha. Try to relax. They say a little spotting can be perfectly normal in early pregnancy. And we are women, we know how to deal with our men when they are being inconsiderate. Don't wash his clothes, let him cook for himself...or what ever matters to him. Mine, I just freeze him out for a while and he gets very apologetic. haha.


----------



## lilblossom

I also had a nice temp jump this am. We try not to read too much into it but then look at the chart after keying in the new info and wow! One week to go til testing. Hope I make it. Definitely not gonna cave before Sunday.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Tabs - You go girl, kick that poas addiction :D I can't talk though, I was testing from 1DPO :rofl:
> 
> I remember that...so funny.Click to expand...

I just couldn't help myself :rofl:


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, you would be so proud...only have 1 ic in the house and it tempted me just a bit ago but I held strong. This is going to be such a long week.:shrug:


----------



## lch28

lil and tabs both your charts look really really good . my fingers are very crossed for you both :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs and lil I am PROUD of you! Keep holding strong! 

I'm pupo now with one perfect blast. 9 days till testing.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Tabs and lil I am PROUD of you! Keep holding strong!
> 
> I'm pupo now with one perfect blast. 9 days till testing.

Yay! Fx'd Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

It's probably to early to ss but having some pressure and cramps :rofl:


----------



## 7981

So sorry Cheryl.

:dust: all around


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Fingers crossed! Sending you lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## lch28

:dust: :dust: :dust: fingers crossed kelly


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Tabs and lil I am PROUD of you! Keep holding strong!
> 
> I'm pupo now with one perfect blast. 9 days till testing.

Ohh Kelly, I so hope we are going to be bump buddies. :dust::dust::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

This is exciting! I have been MIA for a while...

Yay! *Kelly*::dance: can't wait for you to test!! Same for *tabs46001 and lilblossom*

[email protected] addictions: You can do it ladies!!! Pretend you have only one stick left....save it for 11/12DPO!! 

July is gonna be a great month for you ladies! Keeping you all in my prayers and sending :dust:


----------



## nesSAH

*Jess*: Sorry about your DH being inconsiderate... I hope you are doing well now. I agree with *Lilblossom*... sometimes spotting is normal


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks girls :) 

I have two frer's and a bunch of ic's. I can't even remember to test for my trigger shot half the time so I think I'll make it to at least 12dpo lol.


----------



## tabs46001

had super bad pinching pain last night and woke up to super bad back pain hopefully they are good signs lol


----------



## tabs46001

Oh and the painful pinching that felt like someone was trying to cut off my female organs with dental floss lol it was on the same side that i got my o pain on this cycle hhhhmmm hope its not a coincidence. 

Kelly and lil i hope this is it for us : )


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Oh and the painful pinching that felt like someone was trying to cut off my female organs with dental floss lol it was on the same side that i got my o pain on this cycle hhhhmmm hope its not a coincidence.
> 
> Kelly and lil i hope this is it for us : )

Tabs, that sounds so promising...what day are you testing? I know you have been asked before but can't remember. Think your day is before mine.


----------



## tabs46001

Im gonna hold out until friday i was going to test tomorrow but figure im already so close to friday im going to try very hard to test then af is due saturday. Everything seems so promising but i know ive had cycles where i was so sure so i dont do the oh i really think i am anymore i just count on not being and then no surprise unless its a good one ; )


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so forgot to tell you about my dream lmao i had a dream i was working at a med office and after everyone went home i did and u/s on myself and saw a baby it was super real like i was all shivering when i put the gel on my belly and then i got my period and i woke up and was like wtf lmao it was so weird i was even doing everything like by the book medically like in my training so strange maybe my studying for my certification has went to my head lol


----------



## Kelly9

I had a dream that my son popped on the potty again :rofl: He's currently sitting on it now cause I caught him trying to push one out in his diaper! 

Trigger is almost gone got the faintest line this morning so if I remember to test tomorrow should be neg then no more testing for me.


----------



## lilblossom

Ok, went shopping today and did NOT buy any tests...left my coupon home and didn't go to the store I get my frer's from cause they are the cheapest there. 4 more days then I know i am gonna cave.


----------



## tabs46001

I am feeling crampy so i will probably not have a problem waiting until friday lol


----------



## lch28

tabs i had those same pulling sensations. fingers crossed for all of you. ohh and before i got my bfp i had a dream i was getting an ultrasound and instead of hearing a hb you could hear the baby crying. it was very odd indeed


----------



## lch28

do you think its normal for nausea to come and go??


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich mine comes and goes. I mostly get it early morning/late night, but it is my hunger. As soon as I eat, it is all better.


----------



## Kelly9

ms comes and goes, just depends on the person.

Tabs I'm impressed you've made it this far! Keep it up.

Trigger should be out tomorrow. Trying to take it easy today but it's hard with a nearly 2 year old. His birthday is Aug 9th! So close I can't believe it. 

Lil thats some good willpower! You're 2 days ahead of me and tabs you're 4, so we're all on even days right now :)


----------



## Excalibur

You ladies are doing so well not to poas already! Sending you all lot's of :dust: for when you do test :D


----------



## 7981

Kelly my twins will be 3 August 7th. :)

I am not sure that I even O'd... Guess we will find out when I either get a BFP or AF arrives. Can't remember if I told you ladies that my new doc won't order any gets or give e a referral to an RE for another 6 months. I feel like we've been trying for ever, it's been 9 months, which I know isn't very long, but it feels like it is. :(


----------



## lilblossom

Jen I hope you are wrong and actually did ovulate. I know how you feel about the amount of time trying...we are a few months behind you but feel like I can't go much further with this cause its taking up too much of my life. Its the first thought in the morning and the last one at night. Don't want to even think about how often I think about it in between. 

Today I remembered a conversation we had one evening right after we had gotten over our shock of learning we were pregnant and beginning to get excited. Our 18 year old was here with her boyfriend and excitedly talking about names. We of course let her know it was too soon to seriously talk about anything as at that point was only about 8 weeks but you do get caught up...I told her that her daddy was gonna name 'this one' and he got the biggest smile on his face. Made me sad he didn't get that chance.


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> do you think its normal for nausea to come and go??

MIne comes and go too. I am glad I am not the only one :)


----------



## tabs46001

ok so i told you guys in April about my best friend having a m/c on my son's bday well she just found out she is pregnant again i am so excited : ) It would be so amazing to be pregnant at the same time as my best friend now im afraid i want it even more now this isnt so great for my taking a break after this cycle huh


----------



## Kelly9

Jen I hope you did and my best friends bday is the 7th lol. 

I bought another 2 pack of frer's so I'm all stocked up got 25 ic's and 4 frers but I'm not testing for a while. 

Tabs I can understand that it's fun to have friends be pregnant with you especially when all works out.

We've been trying for about 15-16 cycles if you don't count the 18 weeks I was pregnant with Hannah.


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> Jen I hope you are wrong and actually did ovulate. I know how you feel about the amount of time trying...we are a few months behind you but feel like I can't go much further with this cause its taking up too much of my life. Its the first thought in the morning and the last one at night. Don't want to even think about how often I think about it in between.
> 
> Today I remembered a conversation we had one evening right after we had gotten over our shock of learning we were pregnant and beginning to get excited. Our 18 year old was here with her boyfriend and excitedly talking about names. We of course let her know it was too soon to seriously talk about anything as at that point was only about 8 weeks but you do get caught up...I told her that her daddy was gonna name 'this one' and he got the biggest smile on his face. Made me sad he didn't get that chance.

Sorry Lil :( hopefully he will have that chance very soon.
I am consumed by this and dammit I'm tired! Even without temping its too much, especially because I'm so scared I'm not ovulating because of that last weird cycle. I know I O'd eventually, but I don't have that much time on my hands. My Mom started pre-menopause around 35, I just turned 31. :nope:


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> Jen I hope you did and my best friends bday is the 7th lol.
> 
> I bought another 2 pack of frer's so I'm all stocked up got 25 ic's and 4 frers but I'm not testing for a while.
> 
> Tabs I can understand that it's fun to have friends be pregnant with you especially when all works out.
> 
> We've been trying for about 15-16 cycles if you don't count the 18 weeks I was pregnant with Hannah.

I have 25 ICs and 2 FRERs... We should be all set! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Jen I hope you are wrong and actually did ovulate. I know how you feel about the amount of time trying...we are a few months behind you but feel like I can't go much further with this cause its taking up too much of my life. Its the first thought in the morning and the last one at night. Don't want to even think about how often I think about it in between.
> 
> Today I remembered a conversation we had one evening right after we had gotten over our shock of learning we were pregnant and beginning to get excited. Our 18 year old was here with her boyfriend and excitedly talking about names. We of course let her know it was too soon to seriously talk about anything as at that point was only about 8 weeks but you do get caught up...I told her that her daddy was gonna name 'this one' and he got the biggest smile on his face. Made me sad he didn't get that chance.
> 
> Sorry Lil :( hopefully he will have that chance very soon.
> I am consumed by this and dammit I'm tired! Even without temping its too much, especially because I'm so scared I'm not ovulating because of that last weird cycle. I know I O'd eventually, but I don't have that much time on my hands. My Mom started pre-menopause around 35, I just turned 31. :nope:Click to expand...

Unfortunately we are our worse enemy...stress strongly affects us reproductively. I heard accupuncture can help though...have you thought about trying that?


----------



## Kelly9

stress actually only affects fertility if you're stressed enough to make your body delay ov. After we lost Hannah stress made my periods very erratic but I was very unhealthy, not eating or leaving the house and crying all the time, definitely the worst stress I've ever been in so it was no wonder I was a mess with my cycle. 

Jen if I hadn't of bought the 2 pack we'd have the exact same amount lol. Can you get your doctor to do day 21 bloods and maybe prescribe clomid if it shows you're not ovulating?


----------



## lch28

jen hope you did O..

tabs fx you get to be bump buddies with your friend.. 

:dust: to all in 2ww.

yeah stress can delay ovulation.. i didn't ovulate for 3 months after i lost Sophia.. like kelly i was not eating and crying every day and locking myself in the apartment.. it was a really hard time


----------



## tabs46001

so i am loving my temps the last few days they have never gotten this high post o before : )


----------



## lilblossom

Had a huge temp drop today...was getting a little depressed with it but then compared my charts and saw that it is definitely different from all other cycles. Never dropped that close to cover-line before af. In fact my temp doesn't drop til second day of af usually. 

Had one of those headaches before I went to bed that I remember having before I learned we were pregnant last time...felt like a stinging on the top of my head. Don't know how else to describe it. I happened for like 5 minutes and then went away. Last time I had that was while I still had hcg in my system. good sign maybe? Afraid I am getting my hopes up.


----------



## tabs46001

Im afraid of the same thing i keep seeing something promising then remember there has been plenty of cycles that i was so sure. After getting my friends news i must admit im gonna be a lot more bummed then i would normally be if im not


----------



## Jennawp

I was supposed to get AF yesterday and didn't. My cycle is always on time. I tested this morning and got a BFN. Maybe its late due to my mid-cycle spotting...not sure, but Im so confused!!


----------



## lilblossom

I am ashamed at how close I was yesterday to picking up a test on my way home from work...I have to run to store today and pick up a card for a co worker that is recovering from a surgery and I know I am going to want to cave....I am reminding myself that if the temp drop is a implant dip then test won't show anything for at least a couple days.


----------



## tabs46001

Anybody know whether progesterone can make your skin itchy and i dont mean where you apply it at i apply it on my inner thighs, breasts and underarms alternating and im all itchy on my top arms my schins and my back and my head no rash or anything just itchy annoyingly itchy lol i dont know if thats a progesterone thing or not didnt happen last cycle


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Anybody know whether progesterone can make your skin itchy and i dont mean where you apply it at i apply it on my inner thighs, breasts and underarms alternating and im all itchy on my top arms my schins and my back and my head no rash or anything just itchy annoyingly itchy lol i dont know if thats a progesterone thing or not didnt happen last cycle

sounds like an allergy...did you eat anything different?


----------



## Kelly9

Lil maybe you o'd 2 days later to? It's possible. 

Tabs I don't get itchy with my progesterone vaginal inserts so not sure. 

Forgot to do my last trigger test this morning with fmu will do soon with smu, I'm expecting a neg. Had lots of nice cramping last night, praying it was tulip implanting.


----------



## tabs46001

Nothing new out of the ordinary and i still use the same hypo allergenic detergent because my son has sensitive skin just like his father lol


----------



## lilblossom

yeah Kelly, that is what I am leaning towards...my chart would make more sense that way. It's the opk that made it pick the day it did...my temps tell a different story. We shall see.

Good news with the cramping last night for you. :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Nothing new out of the ordinary and i still use the same hypo allergenic detergent because my son has sensitive skin just like his father lol

I learned recently the the spices they use on crabs make my face itch when its on my fingers, once i wash them off the itching stops. This has only been occurring for the last couple months where it never happened before. What I am getting at is that we can develop new allergies as we get older. LOL but it could be something totally different


----------



## Excalibur

I suffer from itchyness and it's so irritating! Especially at night when I'm trying to sleep, not like I'm getting much sleep at the moment anyway! :( Fingers crossed it's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## tabs46001

Who knows lol its just annoying im trying to talk on the phone at work and my legs keep itching so im trying to itch them but trying to keep my voice normal while im bent underneath my desk lmao its comical


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Who knows lol its just annoying im trying to talk on the phone at work and my legs keep itching so im trying to itch them but trying to keep my voice normal while im bent underneath my desk lmao its comical

I know the feeling hun, hope you can manage to keep your voice normal whilst trying to have a good scratch :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Tested for trigger, it's still there. Was hoping it'd be gone so will do one more ic and if it's still lingering I'm done testing, I don't want the chance of not having the trigger leave before I possibly get a positive and have to guess which is which to much stress. Have kept yesterday and todays test though just to see if it's lighter just incase it's still there tomorrow. Todays was lighter I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly mucho mucho :dust:

Lil cramping is a good sign YAY!

I have acquired RLS....I had it very minimal before to the point I could ignore it, but now it is sooooo irritating! If I sit too long or lay down to long, legs go crazy. Last night DH had to massage my legs until I fell asleep. Any ideas on how to help this?


----------



## Kelly9

^ nope, I get sciatica with my pregnancies not RLS. Maybe google some home remedies?


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Omg RLS is so annoying! I suffered with it before I fell pregnant but now it's twice as bad! I have googled so many remedies! Try having a bath before bed, not going to bed unless you are ready to fall asleep, put some pillows or something under your legs to keep them elevated (I did this last night and to be honest, it did help!) don't have too much caffeine etc. Hope you don't get it as bad as I have been getting it hun :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I don't know when exactly but I am getting an early scan this time around! Just waiting for the appointment.


----------



## Kelly9

Good to hear!


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> Well, I don't know when exactly but I am getting an early scan this time around! Just waiting for the appointment.

Yay! Really glad to hear hun :D


----------



## 7981

Jess thats great!!!

Sweetz I agree with ex, elevating your legs with pillows will help.

I am so happy right now! Finally got a very close to + OPK so I used my CB digital and got a smiley face! Yay for ovulating! It's a week late, but at least I'm Oing!!!

Kelly I will still test with you, just in case ;)


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Yay for smiley OPK :happydance: Sending you lot's of :dust: :D


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds good Jen! Though I only promised to try to wait till then lol.


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> Sounds good Jen! Though I only promised to try to wait till then lol.

Ha. :) you can do it! :flower:


----------



## 7981

Excalibur said:


> 7981 - Yay for smiley OPK :happydance: Sending you lot's of :dust: :D

:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

With my trigger still lingering I won't have many days where I won't get to poas lol.


----------



## lch28

i am very proud of everyone who is holding off testing. don't know how you ladies do it. fingers crossed for everyone of you =]

called my doc cause i couldnt resist. they told me every pregnancy is different and they have a lot of patient that don't get sick the second time or get sick the second time and not the first. then they said it may be because my body is used to the hormones since i was just 6 months pregnant in February :shrug:


----------



## lilblossom

Wow, I go to work and when I got home had to catch up on 2 pages. 

Jess: Yay for early scan. Its good to see you getting some good news.

Ich: I suffer with rls too but have learned that if I cut back on sodium it helps. I don't know why though.

Jen: whoo hoo on your positive opk...fxed for you.

Tabs hope the itching is better.

As for me, I am definitely more tired than usual but have cut back on caffeine and wonder if my body is rebelling. Drinking green tea to help with water retention. 

Made it through my shopping trip again with out buying tests but it's getting harder...kept thinking well I will just get them in the house and won't need to get them later then remind myself of my self control when they are in the house. just 3 more days haha


----------



## Kelly9

sodium and potassium are basically what run your muscles among other things so I can see a decrease in sodium helping.... try adding extra potassium to and see if that helps. 

I'm not really holding off I'm still just testing out trigger. Still feeling positive though which is a nice change. 

Got to work tomorrow so that will help pass half of friday :)


----------



## lch28

kelly i get sciatica too. know anything to do for it??

jess missed your post. awesome news


----------



## lilblossom

FF is confused now. My temp dropped below the cover...just barely below...so maybe FF is thinking same thing, that I ovulated 2 days later rather than when they originally claimed... either way I have never dropped below cover line this late so hope its good sign...2 days til testing. Gotta do some shopping today so will likely buy my tests while out. Now the real will power will have to kick in. haha.


----------



## 7981

Lol Lil. You can do it :)

I got a blazing + OPK this morning, happy to have such a strong O again. I was cramping yesterday and my face broke out, yay for hormones doing their thing! 

Question-if you get a two or three days with positive OPKs how do you figure out O date? I am not temping because of my inconsistent schedule, it wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Lol Lil. You can do it :)
> 
> I got a blazing + OPK this morning, happy to have such a strong O again. I was cramping yesterday and my face broke out, yay for hormones doing their thing!
> 
> Question-if you get a two or three days with positive OPKs how do you figure out O date? I am not temping because of my inconsistent schedule, it wouldn't be accurate.

I would guess you keep testing til they are negative then count from the first negative day? maybe? they say its suppose to happen with in 12 to 36 hours of first positive so not exactly sure what the answer would be


just a note on me...my bbs never bother me as much during a cycle as they have this one.


----------



## tabs46001

well bfn this morning so im gonna wait and see if i start tomorrow then test sunday if i dont. Temp went even higher this morning so thats good havent went that high in a while lol


----------



## lch28

you can do it lil

sorry about bfn tabs not out till the witch shows..


----------



## Kelly9

Jen I would go by 2 days after your last positive just to cover your bases so if todays is positive and tomorrows (sat) negative then count sunday as O day.

My trigger is still there, Jen it's a good thing you're just o'ing now cause if I'm pregnant I'm thinking I won't get a negative with trigger but my lines will keep getting darker. I'll do another ic tonight before bed then one more in the morning and decide what to do from there.


Tabs sorry for the bfn, hope you still have a chance :)

lil willpower but you've done great so far so I'm impressed either way.


----------



## 7981

My afternoon OPK is my darkest yet. Hmm. 

Thanks for the input ladies :)

Tabs it's still early :)

Lil door bbs is a great sign, can't wait till you test ;)


----------



## Excalibur

You ladies are making me jealous with all this poas, I miss it :rofl: 

Sending you all sticky :dust: and hope you all get your well deserved rainbow :baby:


----------



## lilblossom

FF changed my O date to cycle day 13 putting me at 10 dpo today haha...not sure that was helpful with the bding as I was very busy that week and didn't really keep track of it very well. I did test this morning with a dollar store test and it was bfn. Feeling very doubtful. Also temp took another big dip this morning. ugghh. Will test every morning now. Have enough for 2 more days. If no af then I will buy a frer but not til af is late. 

Hope the others in the tww are fairing better this am


----------



## Kelly9

My trigger is still showing up so will continue the pee on a stick fest. 

Sorry it was bfn lil, good luck for tomorrow.

Tabs did you hold off this morning?


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> My trigger is still showing up so will continue the pee on a stick fest.
> 
> Sorry it was bfn lil, good luck for tomorrow.
> 
> Tabs did you hold off this morning?

Is it possible to already be showing hcg Kelly? which day did you get your lo back on board?


----------



## lch28

lil i used the new choice dollar tree.. did not get a + till 13dpo even though frer was giving me positives at 9dpo. fingers crossed


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sorry to hear you got a BFN, fingers crossed for the upcoming days :dust: 

Kelly - Fingers crossed your lines gets darker :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

My blast was put back at 5dpo but it was already hatched so would have implanted within 12-24 hours of being put back. I got the faintest positive with Hannah at 8dpo but it was impossible to tell if it was real or just my eyes playing up till 9dpo then it was for sure there. :) 

Will update you ladies as things unfold.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Keeping everything crossed for you :D :dust:


----------



## Storm7

Hey ladies. 

I have my fingers crossed for those testing over the next few days :dust: 
Not out till the witch arrives!

AFM: I am still waiting to o. My blood test last weekend showed hcg had dropped to 47 and have been having -ve opk since so just waiting on that smiley face! 

Congratulations Sweetz great news!


----------



## Sweetz33

Once again disappeared for a day or so and a lot of catching up to do!!

lil ss for the BFN but your not out yet!!! :dust:

KELLY!! I am so excited for you!!! :dust:

Ich girl how you doing sweety?

AFM- The leg elevation worked TY TY TY!!! My tatas feel like punching bags and I am so bloated people already suspect I'm pregnant. Argh...I seriously already have a pooch. I don't get it....6 weeks on Wednesday and I look poofie. :(


----------



## tabs46001

ya i held off will test in the am if that is negative im fairly sure thats all she wrote and ill be out if tomorrow's is negative i will cut back the progesterone and see if af shows she did literally the same day i cut back on progesterone last cycle so i guess thats it not going all out next cycle not even going to temp just gonna bd alot around when im supposed to


----------



## lch28

kelly hope you get your bfp this time..

sweetz its bloat =[ i look like that too. not a bump until uterus pushes out at 12 weeks 
afm im good. feeling sick today. don't want to eat anything but carbs. seriously want nothing to do with meat lately . i could eat pasta and bagels all day.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm the same Ich. The ONLY meat my body can eat is chicken. Everything else makes me want to start dry heaving. Even cooking it bothers me. The bloat bothers me more as NOTHING FITS!!! Argh...


----------



## Kelly9

When I was pg with my son I couldn't stand most meats! wanted fruits and veggies.


----------



## tabs46001

dont know how well this picked it up but i had a second line this was taken at 4 min and then it faded out i know if it goes away its a negative but this is crazy all the poor girls that thought for 4 minutes they were pregnant finally.. i say booo : ( had to get that out lol
 



Attached Files:







dpo13lighten.png
File size: 247.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tabs46001

finally get a line my husband can see and it disappears in 5 minutes lmao i need a drink but cant until i get af lmao i need a vacation that is better


----------



## Kelly9

I think I see it but the photo is grainy so not sure. If it disappears it's neg but maybe it's picking up on something? Will you do another tomorrow? Was there colour to it? Maybe look again once it's dry


----------



## Kelly9

When I zoom is really far with my comp I"m pretty sure I see it!


----------



## tabs46001

you can see it really good when i uploaded it on countdown to pregnancy website but what i do is i take the test leave the room for 4 minutes then go look that way i dont see where the line is supposed to be when its wet. There was a line plain as day it started to fade a little at 5-6 min so i took the pic and then it kept fading and went completely away nada nothing by 10min which according to everything ive read means def negative it just makes me mad it was there for like 5 minutes plain as day lol if i didn't know all that ive learned about ttc the last 6month i probably would have been really bummed but i know if it disappears its negative lol


----------



## tabs46001

having like almost like o time pressure/pain not cramps just the pressure like pain guess ill find out tomorrow grr this is frustrating lol


----------



## Kelly9

let us know tomorrow!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Yay! Really glad the leg elevation is helping your RLS, I'm really glad I came across that fact as it's helped me loads! :D 

Tabs - Fingers crossed for you this morning hun :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

bfn crampy and craving chocolate pretty sure im out. i even am wearing a pad cause im sure she will be here soon well looks like its on to taking a break will probably still temp but not gonna do anything else but focus my energy at the gym and at my new job once i get my certification that is ill get my new job lol hope my fellow 2ww'ers have better luck


----------



## 7981

so sorry Tabs :(


----------



## lilblossom

Its cycle day 1 for me so we didn't beat our due date. Same as Tabs I am taking a break from the full out ttc. I am not even sure if I will temp or not but going to focus on loosing some weight and get ready for classes to start in the fall. I will still be here cheering you all on but I think I need to accept that this is likely not going to happen for me.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry ladies, I hope you get an unexpected surprise this coming cycle.

As for me ladies, I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, 8dpo, the 6 month anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry ladies, I hope you get an unexpected surprise this coming cycle.
> 
> As for me ladies, I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, 8dpo, the 6 month anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:

That is wonderful Kelly, if it could only be one of us this cycle that got a bfp, I am glad it was you. Wishing you a h & h 9 months.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks lil that was very sweet of you to say.


----------



## lch28

lil and tabs im sorry ladies =[ i hope that ntnp will bring you some luck

kelly huge congrats. so happy for you!!


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Kelly. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Sorry to hear your news lil and tabs :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Great news Kelly! So happy for you!

Tabs and Lil - Don't be so discouraged. It will happen when you least expect it. I have my fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I hope you are well I have been lurking lately rather than posting, I've been keeping up to date though and will come back to join you more frequently after my op when I can get back to ttc.

I just wanted to say congratulations Kelly on your bfp wishing you a h&h 9 months you really deserve it.

I hope all the bfp's now start rolling in

:dust::dust::dust: to you all

Xxx


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry ladies, I hope you get an unexpected surprise this coming cycle.
> 
> As for me ladies, I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, 8dpo, the 6 month anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:

So excited Kelly!!! Congrats :happydance:

Lil & tabs, talking a break is probably just what you need, I have heard is so many women getting their BFP during a break. :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lil & tabs ss the :witch: showed...if it is any consolation...I got my :bfp: when I stopped trying :) I just relaxed and didn't do anything. No temping, no cp/cm checking, no planning bd'n around O time.

Kelly OMG sooooooooooooo happy for you! :happydance: h & h 9 months!!! Yay!


----------



## tabs46001

well still no af i havent had any progesterone cream since saturday morning and still no af but bb's are killing so who knows on to monday lol hopefully it will bring me some answers.


----------



## lch28

tabs did you get AF right after stopping the progesterone last month?


----------



## tabs46001

ya i usually apply a pea sized amount in the morning and at night via how the doctor said to use it and last cycle i was 1 day late so i only did my morning application and had started spotting by evening i did my morning one saturday and that is the last ive done and still not coming i really hope i dont start up a limbo streak they are contagious on here lol


----------



## lch28

lol is it vaginally?do you have low progesterone


----------



## tabs46001

its the progesterone cream the doc says it could have been a factor in my early m/c


----------



## lch28

yeah it is usually the main cause of mc. how far were you if you dont mind my asking


----------



## tabs46001

i was just a few days over 5wks. I had gotten a light pink bfp when i was 4 days late a positive digi the next day then had a miscarriage 4 days later we had been trying well i had been trying but just kinda making sure we had sex when my phone app said to so think we are going to be going back to that this gung ho commando ttc ive been doing is too expensive and takes so much out of me with all those bfn's ill still be on here just ill have no idea whats goin on maybe it will be freeing lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh I must of read something wrong tabs....I thought af started


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope she comes if she's going to so you're not in limbo.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Really sorry it wasn't your month, maybe taking a break will do you good, that's when it tends to catch most people out, when you are not thinking about it as much :hugs: 

Kelly - A huge congratulations hun, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: 

Tabs - Fingers crossed for a positive outcome :winkwink:


----------



## tabs46001

cd30 woke up to cramps was sure af was here but still no show im sure she will be here by the end of the day with these cramps : (


----------



## lilblossom

Morning ladies, thanks for all the well wishes. I had actually accepted that we didn't get lucky this month when I had the second day of temp drop so wasn't surprised when af showed her ugly face...she actually started quietly and wasn't as bad as she usually is the first day but today she is trying to kick my butt. Am very crampy and have to work a 10 hour shift so will be very cranky tonight. Hope hubby is wearing his thick skin today cause might not be nice. haha. Anyway waiting for advil to kick in and off to work for me. Hope all are well today.


----------



## Sweetz33

((((lil))))


----------



## Kelly9

lil :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

well got off work picked up my son cleaned my house and still no af lol cramps were very light and only a couple minutes worth today but the back is killing me right now. She may be not coming until tomorrow cause ive had my hair in a ponytail all day and not one headache and i have super thick hair and can never ever where my hair up while close to my period without tylenol lmao so limbo continues


----------



## Kelly9

well keeps us updated!


----------



## lilblossom

Omg I am so tired...gotta be there first thing in the morning again but thankfully I have Wednesday off. Might consider a day in bed hahah


----------



## Sweetz33

Go for it lil!


----------



## 7981

I am really crampy today, not sure what that means. I think I'm 2 DPO...

Tabs maybe you aren't out?

Lil, maybe your due date will bring you luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sleeping in tomorrow, and looking forward to it!


----------



## tabs46001

no af but temp dip so think she will be here today


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Tabs - Maybe she is staying away? :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

it wasn't even a temp drop it was a plummet i dont think ive ever had a temp in the 95's before lmao im sure she will show her ugly face soon


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> it wasn't even a temp drop it was a plummet i dont think ive ever had a temp in the 95's before lmao im sure she will show her ugly face soon

Tabs - :af: :growlmad: :D


----------



## tabs46001

Lol i like that. Im just gonna go with im sure ill start i alway do then i only get good surprises lmao


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Lol i like that. Im just gonna go with im sure ill start i alway do then i only get good surprises lmao

Hehe thank you :D Nooooo she won't arrive! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Cd 31 and last month i went to cd29 because of progesterone so stopped it on cd29 and got af on cd29 this cycle i stopped it on cd29 and still nothing really hope its not limbo i keep getting like shooting pain in the uterus area and cramping off and on but not bad maybe my body is trying really hard to start lol


----------



## lch28

Just got excused from jury duty =] after being there for 4 hours grr..

tabs i hope she never shows!


----------



## tabs46001

I never get called for jury duty because my dad is a cop and everytime i get that juror questionnaire in the mail i get to check yes that i have a family member in law enforcement and they never call me back for jury duty. I heard it was because the defense never wants someone who favors law enforcement i dunno but i like it ; )


----------



## lch28

UGH LUCKY! i get called every 3 years. One time.. i sat on a trial that was 11 days long. 11. days. I was 20 and PISSED. Just my luck, out of the 80 fricken people that sit in the stupid room waiting.. i am one of the 12 chosen. It was a stupid case too. So incredibly stupid i could not believe this guy even bothered with a trial. He should have taken a plea and been done with it. He actually thought he had a chance. Poor dude.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Hope you are not stuck in limbo for too long hun :hugs: 

Ich - Ugh..I got called to do Jury Duty once but I managed to wriggle my way out of it as at the time I only had a temporary job and therefore if I took time off at that precise moment, I would have lost my job.


----------



## lch28

Where i live everyone gets called like clock work every 3 years. 70,000 cases are filed every year. I live in a really nice part of New Jersey, but parts of it are just awful!


----------



## HappyLady

lch28 said:


> Where i live everyone gets called like clock work every 3 years. 70,000 cases are filed every year. I live in a really nice part of New Jersey, but parts of it are just awful!

Lol! I got called you jury duty 3 times last summer!! Everytime it was canceled though :happydance: Ich28 I was just curious about your cerclage (haha sorry I think I spelled it wrong) I swear I was on another thread and you were saying that there was 2 different kinds? I think. Anyways I'm not pregnant but I was just wondering. I too have an incompleant cervix, but due to having an ectopic pregnancy as well I haven't been able to get pregnant:cry: But I just like to stay informed I guess!! Congrats on all the :bfp: And for the rest :dust: to all!! I know for the rest of us our time will come!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Haha I get out of jury duty bc my DH is a bail bonds officer and I am a licensed security officer. We are both considered law enforcement. They don't even ask us anymore ROFL!


----------



## Kelly9

I've never been called but I'm the wife of a cop so I can't do jury duty. Works for me.


----------



## tabs46001

well she has arrived looks like i have now started my chilled out version of ttc see how that goes focus on the work and the gym and what happens will happen


----------



## 7981

Sorry Tabs.

I haven't gotten called for jury duty since becoming a police dispatcher, but have sat on a trial in the past. I just realized I won't have to do it again, :)

3 DPO and very impatient...


----------



## sara3337

Oh Sorry tabs, I think its better to continue progestron when u stop suddenly there is a shock to ur system and ur uterus sheds. I am still using mine since 2dpo and I am 8 weeks Preg now. I am worried if I stop my uterus start to shed


----------



## sara3337

I got called to Jury Duty for 4 days few years back. It was interesting to see the court and the judge, lawyers and how the system work. Thank God it wasnt a stressful case.


----------



## lch28

HappyLady there is actually three kinds

the mcdonald - most common. it is succesful but it is not as high up on your cervix

shridokar - must succesful but not as common, it is placed very high up on your cervix

and trans abdominal which is extremely rare, it is done under general anesthesia usually before you get pregnant and they do a abdominal cut to get to your cervix. it is permanent and you will get a c section


----------



## HappyLady

Ich Do you mind if I ask what kind you are getting? When I got mine I was never told what kind it was. But I do know prior to giving birth they did remove it. It was not painful at all. I just remember there was a big mirror above me so I could see everything that they were doing. Me personaly not really something I care to watch. Haha. Do you get to pick what kind you are getting put in? Or does your dr just decide. Thanks


----------



## Kelly9

Sara you shouldn't shed your lining, I was on progesterone with my first IVF cycle till 9 weeks and I stopped cold turkey and was good. The progesterone that causes you to shed your lining is the oral kind not the creams or vaginal inserts.


----------



## sara3337

Kelly9 said:


> Sara you shouldn't shed your lining, I was on progesterone with my first IVF cycle till 9 weeks and I stopped cold turkey and was good. The progesterone that causes you to shed your lining is the oral kind not the creams or vaginal inserts.

Thanks for letting me know I feel better now. So from what week placenta will produce Progestrone on its own?


----------



## Kelly9

About week 9 which is why if you can have a scan during week 9 and all is well your risk of loosing the baby drop significantly.


----------



## sara3337

Thanks for useful info. I am 8w and 2days today and my next scan is at 12W. I had one at 7w2D, and all was fine.


----------



## Storm7

Sorry the witch got you Tabs. 

AFM: still no O. Now three weeks since my latest mc and no sign. Hoping things start moving soon as I about to hit a heavy spell of business travel which will make bd'ing impossible but will allow me to see a few more States! Illinois, Indiana, Florida and Arizona to be precise - all in the space of a week!


----------



## tabs46001

ya if i dont stop using the progesterone cream i would never get my period and not for the good reason lol 

she is being a real you know what this cycle cant wait til its over lol


----------



## tabs46001

storm bring your own water to Indiana we are in a severe drought lmao hahaha


----------



## lilblossom

Morning ladies, Sorry af arrived and is being her nasty old self. 

Mine has left the building. It's funny that she is gone and I finally have a day off to get some stuff done. Perfect timing. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## Storm7

Thanks for the tip Tabs!

Now what can I do to encourage my ovaries to give up an egg.... Also just want to check - is fmu best for opks like hpts?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm full of fertility information I seriously think I could teach my own courses on it I've become such a pro. 

Had some pink yesterday when I wiped. Freaked out and went to the docs, got a beta done and have another tomorrow I'm hoping for doubling hcg! I also got a pregnant 2-3 on my digi at 12dpo which I shouldn't have gotten till 14dpo but I'm positive tulip implanted at 5dpo developmentally making her the equivalent of 14dpo yesterday so I'm fairly certain they will bump up my due date to the 26th. 

Does anyone know how to keep crows out of your garbage come garbage day? I am getting seriously pissed at having to clean up after the garbage men come every week. I sprayed bleach on the bags today which helped a little but then they were back at it! Makes me so mad.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> I'm full of fertility information I seriously think I could teach my own courses on it I've become such a pro.
> Does anyone know how to keep crows out of your garbage come garbage day? I am getting seriously pissed at having to clean up after the garbage men come every week. I sprayed bleach on the bags today which helped a little but then they were back at it! Makes me so mad.

The trick i learned to keep all critters out of trash is to pour a little bleach inside the bag ...when they tear it the bleach will sting their eyes and make them back off. Not certain it will work for crows but has been quite successful with stray cats and such.


----------



## Kelly9

I'll try that, I sprayed the outside of the bags with fantastic bleach so it had that odour but they still eventually came back. Will for sure try on the inside. God it's so annoying.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> I'll try that, I sprayed the outside of the bags with fantastic bleach so it had that odour but they still eventually came back. Will for sure try on the inside. God it's so annoying.

Just don't breathe in too much of it. :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I won't, I can't STAND the smell of bleach on a non pregnant day. Hate it when it gets on my hands to cause it lingers.


----------



## singerwoman

Just wanted to raise my hand! I had a missed miscarriage, that was diagnosed in January. I took Cytotec on 1/29/12 when my body thought it was 10 wks preg but it had stopped growing at 6 wks and 2 days. I waited till after my period came to try again. This will be my fifth month of trying again since then (on CD1 now). It helps to have a place to share about this! I have been "lurking" for awhile on these forums but it feels good to share and turn things over.


----------



## 7981

singerwoman said:


> Just wanted to raise my hand! I had a missed miscarriage, that was diagnosed in January. I took Cytotec on 1/29/12 when my body thought it was 10 wks preg but it had stopped growing at 6 wks and 2 days. I waited till after my period came to try again. This will be my fifth month of trying again since then (on CD1 now). It helps to have a place to share about this! I have been "lurking" for awhile on these forums but it feels good to share and turn things over.

So sorry for your loss! I had an early MC in January and have been trying since, been trying for almost 10 months now total. 

Hope you get your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

welcome singer :) 

Lil should we clear off some of the names of people who aren't obviously coming back to this thread? 

Has anyone heard from Jenny? She's be gone a while.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> welcome singer :)
> 
> Lil should we clear off some of the names of people who aren't obviously coming back to this thread?
> 
> Has anyone heard from Jenny? She's be gone a while.

I have been wondering the same thing about folks who haven't been posting the last few months...I hate to remove a name of someone who is lurking with out posting.


----------



## lilblossom

singerwoman said:


> Just wanted to raise my hand! I had a missed miscarriage, that was diagnosed in January. I took Cytotec on 1/29/12 when my body thought it was 10 wks preg but it had stopped growing at 6 wks and 2 days. I waited till after my period came to try again. This will be my fifth month of trying again since then (on CD1 now). It helps to have a place to share about this! I have been "lurking" for awhile on these forums but it feels good to share and turn things over.

So sorry for your loss and welcome to a great group of ladies who are just so supportive. Will add you to the first post as waiting to O. please update us on where you are in your cycle as it changes.


----------



## Sweetz33

I live near woods so every critter imaginable used to go into my trash...I use a combination of things. I spray trash and barrel, well I should say DH does, every couple days with spectricide bug spray. You can get it at Walmart. This keeps away unwanted bugs (crows like the bugs). I also sprinkle borax in my trash bags (especially kitchen trash)before I close it. Last thing I do the day I put the trash out is spray it with a combo of bleach and a cleaner called fabolouso. Nothing tears up my trash anymore.


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome singerwoman!


----------



## Kelly9

I'd think not sweetz!

Lil I'd think if they were lurking and didn't want to be removed they could just pop in and say please don't remove me?


----------



## lilblossom

Good point..I will give it a couple days and will work on editing the list over the weekend. Thanks for your input


----------



## Kelly9

No problem, I just hate it when a thread gets all sorts of people but then 70% stop posting and we're left to wonder, one of my pet peeves. 

Has anyone heard from Jenny?


----------



## Storm7

Welcome singerwoman!

Morning all! Today I will mostly be - exhausted! 4.30am start yesterday and 5.30 today... I need sleep!


----------



## Storm7

Also still no O. CD 23!


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Really sorry to hear the witch got you :( :hugs: 

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## Jessica28

No new updates for me just yet. I have had to cancel several appointments and haven't been able to reschedule them because of where I live :(
I have an appointment for tomorrow at 1 p.m but the weather is not looking too nice. I will be so disappointed if I have to cancel that one as well. We still have a helicopter as our mode of transportation and it is just not convenient. OH and I have been working for the helicopter service so we don't really get any time to do anything...it is so frustrating.


----------



## lch28

HappyLady i am getting the shirdokar cerclage. You can't really decide which one you get.. it is usually whichever one your doc knows how to do. 

welcome singer so sorry for your loss

i was happy to read the progesterone takes over around 9 weeks.. i am on it till 12 weeks. my appointment is exactly 1 week from today. im so nervous =[ =[ I live in condo's so just throw my garbage bags in a dumpster in the parking lot (fiancee does)


----------



## tabs46001

storm i hope you o before you have to start your travels : )

welcome to the new ladies!!

looks like we are cycle buddies lil im really not gonna know what is going on im not temping and dont even think im going to use opk's this is going to be just like a ntnp cycle break we will have sex around when we are supposed to but thats about it. its kinda been freeing somehow lol 

hope everyone has a good day afm im going to try and make it to the gym after work its just super hard to do when the witch is still in town so we will see what happens


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> storm i hope you o before you have to start your travels : )
> 
> welcome to the new ladies!!
> 
> looks like we are cycle buddies lil im really not gonna know what is going on im not temping and dont even think im going to use opk's this is going to be just like a ntnp cycle break we will have sex around when we are supposed to but thats about it. its kinda been freeing somehow lol
> 
> hope everyone has a good day afm im going to try and make it to the gym after work its just super hard to do when the witch is still in town so we will see what happens

yeah, didn't temp today but think I will up til O just so I know when it happens then will likely stop til after next af. I did order some opk's...poas addiction isn't gonna be easy to kick haha but still not gonna let it take up all my time and thoughts. Gotta get geared up for school. It's been roughly 25 years since I have been a student so will take some adjustment.


----------



## tabs46001

Ya i just finished school and its just stressed me even more cause i have to have completed so much stuff in a medical setting to qualify to sit for my certification test but every hospital or medical facility i can find won't hire you without experience so i cant get my certification until i get hired but cant get hired without experience ugh its stressing me out like i did all that training for nothing


----------



## Kelly9

I graduated from my second degree last year it was nursing, I found out two months into it that I was pregnant, made for an interesting year lol. 

Sweetz any news?


----------



## lch28

I'm going to school right now.. only on Mondays and Wednesdays from 6-9pm.. def is a long day when i work from 9-5.. will be done by august 27th and then can sit the national exam for phlebotomy


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey there beautiful ladies!! :)

I had u/s today. All is beautiful! Saw the heartbeat. 122 bpm. doc said only concern is a 1/2 centimeter clot by the placenta. He said it shouldn't cause any problems and he has seen some women with them 10x the size of mine and they had healthy pregnancies. He did say no sex, heavy lifting, and to take it very easy until I'm past the "danger zone" aka 14 weeks. My u/s tech was really sweet too. She gave me 3 pictures and put "happy birthday" on one of them. Such a sweet lady! She says "I don't normally do that, but I saw in your file that you mc and were having trouble conceiving so I wanted to make it special" helps having sweet people taking care of me.


----------



## lch28

awww yay sweetz so happy for you !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

So nice of her sweetz, thats great news :)

My u/s is booked for 7 weeks, aug 10th :)


----------



## lilblossom

It's a little weird...I am cramping but shouldn't be anymore. Spotted slightly last night. Not sure what's going on with me but its uncomfortable.


----------



## lch28

yay kelly can't wait for your scan.. how are you feeling??
thats the day i get my stitch in i think lol


----------



## Kelly9

I'm pretty good! For now. My ms usually kicks in around 5-6 weeks so I have a bit longer yet. Tummy is a bit tender from the ivf procedure but I think it's getting better.


----------



## lch28

thats good. i never really got MS.. weird.. i think its cause of the progesterone or something. Is there a bigger chance of multiples with the procedure you had?


----------



## sara3337

Sweetz: i am very happy for u, I had mine at 7 weeks and hearbeat was 143, u could be having a little boy according to old wives tale:)
It is such a relief to see the heartbeat. Cant wait for my 12 week scan so I can see more of my baby.
Ich28: Good luck for ur stich, hopefully after that everything will be all secure and nice for ur baby to grow.

H&H 9 month 

and baby dust on ur way


----------



## lch28

yeah sweetz i was going to say . i have heard that its almost always true.. the hb thing.. 120 - 130 is boy and 130 above is girl


----------



## lch28

sara3337 said:


> Sweetz: i am very happy for u, I had mine at 7 weeks and hearbeat was 143, u could be having a little boy according to old wives tale:)
> It is such a relief to see the heartbeat. Cant wait for my 12 week scan so I can see more of my baby.
> Ich28: Good luck for ur stich, hopefully after that everything will be all secure and nice for ur baby to grow.
> 
> H&H 9 month
> 
> and baby dust on ur way

thanks hun!!!! i hope my cervix will do its job this time lol. how are you feeling? when was your scan?


----------



## sara3337

Do you know your baby's hear beat rate Ich?
My scan was 11/July. I have a bit of nausea and feel very tired. My aerola and nipples are gone brownnnnnnn.


----------



## lch28

=[ no my dr's ultrasound machine doesn't tell you the heart rate or let you hear it.. we only saw it flickering.. on july 26th i hear the hb with the doppler and on august 3rd is my 12 week scan!


----------



## sara3337

How does a doppler work?


----------



## Kelly9

My son had a high heart rate over 140 and was a boy, my girl also had a high heart rate. Oh and since sweetz has had her u/s just days after baby's heart would have started beating it is likely lower then what it will truly be, its normal for it to be quiet low in the first week after it beats then go up higher till second tri :) 

Ich Usually there is a very high chance of twins with IVF cause most people put 2 or more back I only had one put back but I had a procedure called assisted hatching done which increasing your chances of identical twins to 4 times what it usually is, thats still low though like maybe 5-8%. I'm not worried, fairly certain it's just 1. 

Doppler lets you hear baby's HB :) Usually they start looking for it at your 12 week prenatal apt then will continue to look for it and count it at every prenatal apt after then. I have one and it makes my life easier as I don't stress as much, once I feel constant movement I don't use it very often unless baby is being lazy.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz, awesome you got to see the heart beat already. I know you have to be on :cloud9: right now. It also sounds like you have a very attentive doctor. That's awesome.

Jessica; sorry to hear you've had to cancel so many appointments. Hopefully you are able to make your next one.

As for me, the cramping has eased since I have gotten off my feet. It kind of resembled my post miscarriage cramping and spotting so just had me thinking hmmm. My cm has just a tinge of blood but nearly back to white. LOL just thinking you all don't really want to know all this. It really is crazy how much I tell you guys.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow just woke up from a nap...I was exhausted! My docs do rock. :) I most def am on cloud nine hehe!! Oh and he gave me reglan for the ms...TG! I am praying it's a boy. Already have a name picked out hehe - Xander....I have always loved that name!

Thanks for all the kind words yall. I appreciate it. Seeing that little heart flutter put me at ease a little bc my last angel, we never saw it.


Spoiler

View attachment 443295


----------



## Kelly9

Nice pic :) I can't wait to get one! 22 more days!


----------



## lch28

awesome pic sweetz. i am 10 weeks today =]


----------



## Storm7

Lovely picture Sweetz!

You are all making me feel old with this talk of school! I finished school in 2000! And graduated from Uni in 2004 and then again with my PhD in 2009. My school days are definately well and truly over!

AFM - Still no sign of O. Starting to wonder if I am incapable of POAS correctly....


----------



## tabs46001

Nice pic sweetz : )


----------



## lilblossom

Storm7 said:


> Lovely picture Sweetz!
> 
> You are all making me feel old with this talk of school! I finished school in 2000! And graduated from Uni in 2004 and then again with my PhD in 2009. My school days are definately well and truly over!
> 
> AFM - Still no sign of O. Starting to wonder if I am incapable of POAS correctly....

LOL don't talk old...i am a late starter...42 years old


----------



## 7981

I can't wait to test!!!

Love the pic Sweetz!


----------



## Kelly9

jen when are you testing?


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> jen when are you testing?

Tested this afternoon. Negative, but it's too early. Thinking maybe Tuesday. I am such an addict.:dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

yes 7dpo is early!


----------



## Storm7

lilblossom said:


> LOL don't talk old...i am a late starter...42 years old

Age is just a number! 

Sooo... I got my smiley face this morning! Cd 25 I think. It's kept me waiting long enough! So do I count today as O day? I guess it's time to bd ns then settle into the 2ww.


----------



## lilblossom

they say you ovulate 12 to 36 hours after your positive opk so usually next day is the official O day


----------



## tabs46001

it would probably be tomorrow it will by 24-36 hours after your positive that you actually o : ) yay for positive opk get to bd'ing lol

afm i havent decided if i will even do opk's this cycle i dont think im gonna i think i am going to take a stress free ntnp cycle break its been nice not having to remember to temp lol


----------



## 7981

Waiting, waiting.....


----------



## Kelly9

The waiting sucks.

Lil we have 11 bfps in the thread :) 

I have had heartburn almost every night arg.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just dropping a quick note...got very dehydrated today and sugar dropped really low so recouping. I'm ok for the most part, but docs say rest rest rest. Apparently I was in the heat too long these past two days and it took its toll. Just a friendly reminder ladies, stay hydrated and if you get tired...stop, sit, rest. I will try to jump in tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Kelly9

I feel like I can't keep any fluid in me I'm peeing so much! Need my ovaries to shrink back to regular size so I can stop peeing so much and sleep some more. Tiredness is my biggest thing right now, I sleep well at night need a nap by noon and could be in bed by 6 lol. Surprisingly it's nearly midnight but I had two naps today :blush:


----------



## Storm7

Kelly you have my deepest sympathy re the heartburn - I had it for the full 9 months with my dd and it was a bitch!

Sweetz - take care of yourself :hugs: 

Thanks lil and tabs - not sure if it may have been a false positive as the test stick was smeared and today was negative. Going to keep testing and see. CD28 on Tuesday so hopefully I have ovulated otherwise this is going to be a horribly long cycle.


----------



## 7981

So, I got what might be a very light line on an IC just now. Wouldn't be considered FMU because I just got out of work, will test again after my nap. Line showed within 2 or 3 minutes and is pink, a bit different from lines last time that were probably evaps. I am CAUTIOUSLY optimistic.


As for heartburn, that was my biggest issue when I was pregnant with the twins. I have it a lot lately too, because of my crazy work schedule with 3 days and 2 mids per week. Hate it!!!

Sweetz take care of yourself! :)


----------



## 7981

https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-07-22_08-57-26_912.jpg


----------



## tabs46001

ya thats not even a squinter its there : )


----------



## 7981

I just took a FRER when I got up and it's a BFP. Faint, but there for sure. I'm in shock. I had a feeling, but still can't believe it. My first cycle not temping at all! I think relaxing about all this and only using OPKs is what helped me out. Now I am very nervous.... I had my MC 6 months ago and at nearly 6 weeks exactly.


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Jen. Great news!


----------



## tabs46001

yay : ) congrats!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for :bfp:!


----------



## Kelly9

I SAW THAT LINE! SO easy! Post your frer! YAY CONGRATS!


----------



## lch28

congrats jen!!


----------



## 7981

Thanks Ladies :) Here is my FRER from earlier :) I can't believe this...
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-07-22_21-46-37_18-1.jpg


----------



## Sweetz33

Clear as a bell! Look at that pretty line!! :)


----------



## 7981

Sweetz how are you feeling today?


----------



## Sweetz33

Like poop....and I can't poop....haha! Starting to get hydrated again so headache subsiding some. My issues right now are exhaustion, sore ache body & some severe constipation.  I can't find my stool softners either so DH is on emer. Trip to store ATM for stool softners, TP, juice, water and something chocolate/sweet/and preferly made by hagaan daz....lol


----------



## 7981

Sweetz33 said:


> Like poop....and I can't poop....haha! Starting to get hydrated again so headache subsiding some. My issues right now are exhaustion, sore ache body & some severe constipation.  I can't find my stool softners either so DH is on emer. Trip to store ATM for stool softners, TP, juice, water and something chocolate/sweet/and preferly made by hagaan daz....lol

Haha. Ugh, I am not looking forward to constipation, I had it last time. So far my only symptoms are sore boobs, prego brain, and frequent urination. I am in shock... I gave up temping and we were pretty much taking it easy, only used OPKs because I wanted to know I O'd and wasn't in limbo again. This is my first post limbo cycle :). Very nervous about MC. :wacko:

Hope DH gets everything on your list :) my DH can never get the right stuff even with a detailed list, lol.:dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Jen thats a great line for 8dpo! Maybe you O'd a day sooner and are 9dpo. I found out at 8dpo to, it's exciting to know so early but makes time DRAG! Or maybe you'll have twins again and thats why the line is soooo good :) lol. Try not to worry and enjoy, I know I should practice what I preach but I'm getting there to. 

Sweetz, that sucks about constipation, oddly enough I had diarrhoea for the first 3 months with my son then I was regular the rest of the pregnancy then with my daughter I was just regular from the get go.... this time I had 1 or 2 days of the runs and am now regular. Pregnancy seems to agree with my bowels.


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> Jen thats a great line for 8dpo! Maybe you O'd a day sooner and are 9dpo. I found out at 8dpo to, it's exciting to know so early but makes time DRAG! Or maybe you'll have twins again and thats why the line is soooo good :) lol. Try not to worry and enjoy, I know I should practice what I preach but I'm getting there to.
> 
> Sweetz, that sucks about constipation, oddly enough I had diarrhoea for the first 3 months with my son then I was regular the rest of the pregnancy then with my daughter I was just regular from the get go.... this time I had 1 or 2 days of the runs and am now regular. Pregnancy seems to agree with my bowels.

It's possible... I had + OPKs for two and a half days. 
Usually I have irritable bowels and often get the runs, when pregnant I go from regular to constipated. Can't win ;)


----------



## Sirbaby

Congrats Jen!!!! :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Well I guess the daily use of stool softners has helped...but it still is not good enough. I'm going like 1x a week at this point. I had problems before I got pregos so nothing new....but it is just worse now. I was able to go a little tonight so a little relief. Hopefully tomorrow I can do more. E dehydration didn't help any, I will say that much.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Great news! What a lovely technician aswell :) 

Kelly - I went to my Doctors because my heartburn was so bad! He prescribed me some Gaviscon advance, aniseed flavour, a hell of a lot better than the original! 

7981 - Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :D

AFM - Find out wether we are :blue: or :pink: tomorrow! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## lch28

oooh ex how exciting please update when you know!!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> oooh ex how exciting please update when you know!!

I will be sure to update hun, can't wait! Eeeekkk excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

that was a beautiful line jen ; )

ex that is awesome cant wait to hear the news : )

afm just studying and focusing on my son ntnp is a lot less stress lol


----------



## 7981

Excalibur said:


> Sweetz - Great news! What a lovely technician aswell :)
> 
> Kelly - I went to my Doctors because my heartburn was so bad! He prescribed me some Gaviscon advance, aniseed flavour, a hell of a lot better than the original!
> 
> 7981 - Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :D
> 
> AFM - Find out wether we are :blue: or :pink: tomorrow! :happydance: :yipee:

Ex that is so exciting! Can't wait to hear your news! Can you feel fetal movement yet?


----------



## 7981

tabs46001 said:


> that was a beautiful line jen ; )
> 
> ex that is awesome cant wait to hear the news : )
> 
> afm just studying and focusing on my son ntnp is a lot less stress lol

Tabs, relaxing a bit is what did it for me. I have control issues, so being forced to give up temping due to work was just what I needed. Starting to realize these things happen when we least expect them. :dust:

AFM, I am a nervous wreck. Stick baby, stick!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Thank you hun, can't wait! :D Sending you lot's of :dust: Relaxing definetly helps, a lot of people get caught when they ntnp :) 

Jen - Thank you hun, we are soooo excited! I was playing Guitar Hero over the weekend and I could feel baby moving around a lot, actually cried with laughter because it tickled that much :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

Enjoy the time that it tickles it wont feel too much like tickling when the baby gets a bit bigger lol and your poor bladder my son used mine as a trampoline the last trimester it hasnt been the same since lmao


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Enjoy the time that it tickles it wont feel too much like tickling when the baby gets a bit bigger lol and your poor bladder my son used mine as a trampoline the last trimester it hasnt been the same since lmao

Haha oh dear, that doesn't sound very nice to be honest lol. I use the bathroom a lot at the moment as it is, I guess it gets a lot worse! :blush:


----------



## lilblossom

Oh My Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What wonderful news. Both tests were as the others said, so easy to read. I am sure you are on :cloud9:. I wish you and yours a healthy and happy 9 months. :hugs: I will up date your status on first post directly.

Ex; so exciting to know what your having. Can't wait to see.

For the rest of our pregnant ladies, hope these symptoms are tolerable and you find relief from the worst of them.

Asm, this is the week I should Ovulate...Just gonna do what we do and see what happens. Am temping but just til I get the cross hairs then stopping again. Planning some fun stuff now that the worst of the summer work schedule is past me and my manager is back from training in Texas. Gonna finish reading 50 shades of Grey today and will go get the other 2 books this week and read them as well. 

Speaking of those books...oh my oh my oh my. I will say the author is a great writer. Not only is the book as many has described (very naughty) but the story is gripping. Not just smut. I recommend to anyone who hasn't read...unless you have been directed to abstain from sex. :haha:


----------



## lilblossom

I have removed the names of those we haven't seen recently. If I have removed your name by accident I apologize and please let me know as well as where you are in your ttc.


----------



## tabs46001

Ya im starting the trilogy today my sister won an autographed copy so she is lending it to me since she has already read it lol ive been holding out on dh to prove a point so from what ive heard this darn book is going to make me cave lmao hahahaha


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil, I am surprised you didn't delete me from the list! I haven't been on here in forever.

So many BFPs! Congrats to everyone! Kelly, I bet you must be SOOO happy.

Ex, so do we know what you're having??!

I have been in a bit of a depression in regards to TTC. We hardly even BD...I am just not in the mood & DH has not helped with that, has had the gift of getting on my nerves. Lately, I have been feeling a little bit better and DH has been better....We actually DTD around O time, although I am not tracking anything. I just counted it out and figured I was probably around O. We're flying to South Africa for brother in law's wedding on 1st of August. Been eating healthy & going to gym 5 times a week. Weddings are good motivators. Would have about a month left til original due date, wouldn't have been able to fly to the wedding! The girl I work with is due in 7 days. I shall be there for her labor/delivery. The baby boy is head down and ready to go.

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. :)


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> Oh My Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What wonderful news. Both tests were as the others said, so easy to read. I am sure you are on :cloud9:. I wish you and yours a healthy and happy 9 months. :hugs: I will up date your status on first post directly.
> 
> Ex; so exciting to know what your having. Can't wait to see.
> 
> For the rest of our pregnant ladies, hope these symptoms are tolerable and you find relief from the worst of them.
> 
> Asm, this is the week I should Ovulate...Just gonna do what we do and see what happens. Am temping but just til I get the cross hairs then stopping again. Planning some fun stuff now that the worst of the summer work schedule is past me and my manager is back from training in Texas. Gonna finish reading 50 shades of Grey today and will go get the other 2 books this week and read them as well.
> 
> Speaking of those books...oh my oh my oh my. I will say the author is a great writer. Not only is the book as many has described (very naughty) but the story is gripping. Not just smut. I recommend to anyone who hasn't read...unless you have been directed to abstain from sex. :haha:

Thanks Lil. Still can't believe it! Made my drs appt today, August 8th :). Blood work later today too. nervous. I think this is your month, :dust:, taking it easy worked for so many of us.

As for Fifty Shades, I just finished the trilogy. Such a good story! Just read an article about a 50 Shades baby boom, lol. Maybe that's what did it fit me! Haha.


----------



## 7981

JennyNBaby said:


> Lil, I am surprised you didn't delete me from the list! I haven't been on here in forever.
> 
> So many BFPs! Congrats to everyone! Kelly, I bet you must be SOOO happy.
> 
> Ex, so do we know what you're having??!
> 
> I have been in a bit of a depression in regards to TTC. We hardly even BD...I am just not in the mood & DH has not helped with that, has had the gift of getting on my nerves. Lately, I have been feeling a little bit better and DH has been better....We actually DTD around O time, although I am not tracking anything. I just counted it out and figured I was probably around O. We're flying to South Africa for brother in law's wedding on 1st of August. Been eating healthy & going to gym 5 times a week. Weddings are good motivators. Would have about a month left til original due date, wouldn't have been able to fly to the wedding! The girl I work with is due in 7 days. I shall be there for her labor/delivery. The baby boy is head down and ready to go.
> 
> Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. :)

Jenny we have missed you! Have a blast at the wedding :):hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

@Jen.....WOW you found out only YESTERDAY! (Went back and read the last couple pages...) How exciting, I am so happy for you. :dance: Looks like there's only a couple of us left from the original bunch that haven't conceived yet. (It's my own fault I haven't yet, because I stopped trying around Mother's Day...)


----------



## tabs46001

Jenny i stopped trying too just going to relax for at least 1 cycle just really needed a break its been so nice to not have to remember to temp or spend the money on the opk's although i might get some dollar store ones just to see if i o cause i stopped the vitamins and just went to a regular vitamins instead of fertility ones lol im glad your back with us : )


weirdness though im cramping and i stopped bleeding on satruday hope im not gonna have a second af this cycle because i stopped the vitamins that would suck lol


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny I did not remove you because you are one of us originals and i just knew you were lurking out there somewhere. lol I am sorry you have been depressed but had suspected as much. I have missed your posts and am glad you are feeling better. Your posts have always been like a burst of sunshine through the gloom I feel sometimes so thank you for coming back.

Jen, thanks so much for your words. they mean so much. And lol at 'fifty shades of baby' Am nearly finished reading the first one and thinking I need to get myself dressed to go out and get next one. have a netflix movie to drop in the mail anyway so have to go out.

Tabs, I think this book will make you cave. My hubby has certainly benefited since I began. He isn't even complaining like he did about me going to see Magic Mike...that movie really bugged him for some reason.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lil my DH complained sooo much when my sis and I went to see that! I was like well you and your brother went to a strip club...shut him right up....I will have to say he is putting up very well with my moodiness!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny do good to see you! I hope
You are pleasantly surprised this cycle. I am very ecstatic to be pregnant after everything. I got a 3+ on my digi conception indicator to! At only 4+4!


----------



## tabs46001

Are you thinking maybe twins kelly>??? That would be a double nice surprise lol : )


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> Jenny I did not remove you because you are one of us originals and i just knew you were lurking out there somewhere. lol I am sorry you have been depressed but had suspected as much. I have missed your posts and am glad you are feeling better. Your posts have always been like a burst of sunshine through the gloom I feel sometimes so thank you for coming back.
> 
> Jen, thanks so much for your words. they mean so much. And lol at 'fifty shades of baby' Am nearly finished reading the first one and thinking I need to get myself dressed to go out and get next one. have a netflix movie to drop in the mail anyway so have to go out.
> 
> Tabs, I think this book will make you cave. My hubby has certainly benefited since I began. He isn't even complaining like he did about me going to see Magic Mike...that movie really bugged him for some reason.

No problem Lil :). :hugs:


----------



## 7981

Wow kelly! That's crazy :).


----------



## 7981

JennyNBaby said:


> @Jen.....WOW you found out only YESTERDAY! (Went back and read the last couple pages...) How exciting, I am so happy for you. :dance: Looks like there's only a couple of us left from the original bunch that haven't conceived yet. (It's my own fault I haven't yet, because I stopped trying around Mother's Day...)

Yes Jenny, just yesterday! Still in shock and of course more than nervous.... Thinking positive thoughts for you. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Thank you hun, can't wait! :D I'm on chapter 7 of the first 50 Shades Of Grey, just getting to the interesting parts :haha: 

Jenny - Don't find out until tomorrow morning hun :D


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think it's twins if it were they'd have to be identical. My second beta came back at 263 from 128 so just a little more then doubled. They're at a normal level though my 128 at 12dpo was higher then usual.

ms is kicking in :( But also :yipee:


----------



## lch28

my MS is so weird this time.. i have it for 3-4 days.. then it goes away for 1 and then comes back. lol.. 

the U.S doesn't sell the CB DIGI with conception indicator.. never got to take one but my doc stopped the beta's after we saw the hb.. soo APPOINTMENT ON THURSDAY! yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i don't think that a month has ever gone by so slow for me. 

anyway.. jen huge congrats. im so happy for you!!

:dust: to all of you.. tabs and sweetz i hope that NTNP will do you some good!


----------



## Kelly9

Well to get a 3+ it says your levels have to be 2000 or higher but I think you have to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## lch28

woah. my levels were 2000 at 18dpo. so that was.. (let me calculate) oh. 4 weeks. okay and there is def only one in there so i think its normal lol


----------



## Kelly9

Its higher actually then most but I really think that you can't reliably use betas to determine 1 or 2 cause everyone is sooooo different.


----------



## 7981

With my twins my first beta was low, they thought maybe a MC. second was more than doubles then they never rechecked. Realized there were two at our 12 wk US.

Biggest symptoms today are EXHAUSTION and gas, I'm a tired smelly mess :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Lol! Tiredness is doing me in.


----------



## Excalibur

I suffered from tiredness when I first found out I was expecting, was one of my main symptoms at the beginning.


----------



## Jessica28

I missed a lot since I've been gone! OH and I went car shopping on the weekend and stayed at my sisters place and we didn't have access to a computer so I had no way of checking the bump! I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time on Friday and I was just over joyed. I still can't believe I heard it! I am feeling much, much better now and not stressing at all.


----------



## Sweetz33

Tiredness was and is my worst symptom. I get so worn out so easy these days. My MS is odd just like your Ich...I don't get it. I am fine for 1 day then BOOM....praying to the porcelain goddess. I vomited on the kitchen floor bc there was something in the sick the resembled a booger. Yeah...sometimes it is soooo bad.... :(


----------



## Kelly9

Jessica yay!!! I'm so happy you can relax a little now! Surely your tummy is starting to stick out some to?


----------



## 7981

Thanks Ich :)

Jess that's great news.


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> I missed a lot since I've been gone! OH and I went car shopping on the weekend and stayed at my sisters place and we didn't have access to a computer so I had no way of checking the bump! I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time on Friday and I was just over joyed. I still can't believe I heard it! I am feeling much, much better now and not stressing at all.

So thrilled for you that you heard the heartbeat...i know you were struggling not to worry yourself to death and glad you have some piece of mind


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - That's great to hear hun, glad you can relax a bit more now you have heard baby's heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Just a bit of an update....

My op seemed to go very well.

I went to the hospital yesterday at 8am and was operated on at 11am which wasn't too much of a wait, I came back around about 12.30 feeling awful a cross between seasick and drunk but not in too much pain.

My sickness kept coming over me in waves and I had 2 doses of anti sickness drug which made me feel really dizzy and therefore sick again and it was so hot in hospital they opened the windows and brought me a fan which made me feel a little better.

I can turn my head to the left ok but not too much to the right or up or down and they let me go home about 5pm.

I seem to be able to eat everything although it does hurt a little to swallow.

Sleeping was painful last night as the anaesthetic was wearing off and every way I leant I seemed to be putting pressure on it.

My speaking seems to be back to normal which I am really surprised about, I just can't shout.

So all in all it seemed to go well. I have to go back next Tuesday to get my results back, so fingers crossed it's not cancer and I just have this recovery time to get back to normal and once I get my results I will know if I can get back to ttc :happydance:

I will try and post a pic of my neck today which looks quite good considering, although I have to keep the strips on til I return to the hospital next Tuesday, I'm itching to see underneath. 

ps congratulations Jenifer on the bfp x
 



Attached Files:







P7240002.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Storm7

Good to hear from you MrsDuck and pleased the op went well. Will keep fingers crossed for your results.


----------



## lch28

glad everything went will MsDuck!!

jessica so happy for you!!!!!!!!

i am also so tired. then my fiancee complains he's not getting any attention. then i get mad..... lol


----------



## Jessica28

I admit I have gone off sex since June 1st.... Noone other than my regular family doctor (who hasn't even examined me) told me that OH is not to get near me for a while. I have seen 2 other doctors who hasn't suggested anything of the like. Poor OH is so deprived but I mean it should be okay to start BDing again, right? I am a little scared that I will bleed afterwards because it has been so long though. When she found the baby's hb, it was really low so I am a little nervous about BDing again. What do you ladies think? And also, was a pap suggested for any of you? MY friend had a pap and mc shortly after so I really don't want to have it done until after the delivery.


----------



## Jessica28

And yes, my belly is sticking off now! Some friends have asked if I am sure I am just having the one!


----------



## tabs46001

my doc gave me one at my first appt when i was prego with my son it scared me too but she said every patient she has gets a pap and breast exam at their first appt they did change the time frame of you needing one though now its every 3 years and i think its until you are 40 then im not sure i just listened to my age group lol i was so excited about not needing one for another year i didnt get much else on the newscast lmao


----------



## MrsDuck

Men are like puppies aren't they they crave constant attention poor things

Jess glad you appointment went well, are you going to post us a pic of your bump, I love bump pictures x


----------



## lch28

jessica i got a pap with both pregnancies.. nothing to worry about hun.. its really important in case you have an infection that could interfere with a healthy pregnancy


----------



## lch28

oh and about the bding.. it can't cause a MC . the only time BDing is a problem is with an incompetent cervix etc


----------



## Jessica28

Don't really know how to upload pics on here yet! ATM, I just look like I am carrying around extra weight since I was a bigger girl to start with!


----------



## lch28

did you hear the hb via doppler?? are you getting a 12 week scan


----------



## MrsDuck

You aren't big I can see you in your avatar xx

Thanks for the info on bding when pg I thought for some reason it was ok after 12 weeks x


----------



## 7981

MrsDuck said:


> Just a bit of an update....
> 
> My op seemed to go very well.
> 
> I went to the hospital yesterday at 8am and was operated on at 11am which wasn't too much of a wait, I came back around about 12.30 feeling awful a cross between seasick and drunk but not in too much pain.
> 
> My sickness kept coming over me in waves and I had 2 doses of anti sickness drug which made me feel really dizzy and therefore sick again and it was so hot in hospital they opened the windows and brought me a fan which made me feel a little better.
> 
> I can turn my head to the left ok but not too much to the right or up or down and they let me go home about 5pm.
> 
> I seem to be able to eat everything although it does hurt a little to swallow.
> 
> Sleeping was painful last night as the anaesthetic was wearing off and every way I leant I seemed to be putting pressure on it.
> 
> My speaking seems to be back to normal which I am really surprised about, I just can't shout.
> 
> So all in all it seemed to go well. I have to go back next Tuesday to get my results back, so fingers crossed it's not cancer and I just have this recovery time to get back to normal and once I get my results I will know if I can get back to ttc :happydance:
> 
> I will try and post a pic of my neck today which looks quite good considering, although I have to keep the strips on til I return to the hospital next Tuesday, I'm itching to see underneath.
> 
> ps congratulations Jenifer on the bfp x

Thanks!

I will post a pic of my heck so you can see how great that area heals. I have had 3 surgeries there due to a thyroglossal duct cyst and you would never notice it :)

Hoping for fabulous lab results! You see, to be healing quickly :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Ok ladies i need some advice i stopped taking my fertility vitamins and went to a b complex and ever since i have been like so dried out no cm what so ever tmi but it even feels like im being rubbed raw to even wipe super dry we are doing the ntnp do you think i should go back on the fertility vitamins we dtd last night but it left me really sore even with pre seed cause of the dryness the whole point of the ntnp was to have fun sex not painful lol any ideas???


----------



## Excalibur

Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:


----------



## tabs46001

Awe ex thats awesome everyone tells me to be glad i had a boy first cause they are easier but it takes a strong hearted person my 2 year old thinks he is a stunt man apparently lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Jen yes that would be good to see he said he put the cut in a crease in my neck to make it less obvious (he knows how to make a girl feels better) I can't wait to see what it's like under the plaster strips.

Ex that is brilliant yay for team blue what a lovely name you picked do you have a pic to post? 

Tabs I would go back to your fertility vitamins it's not going to be fun bding if things are that dry x


----------



## lilblossom

I agree with Mrs Duck...at least take a one a day with folic acid as you aren't preventing...and I think most take the b complex after o usually to extend their LP.

Mrs Duck, glad your procedure went well and will be praying for you that the results are benign.


----------



## Jessica28

Ex - That is wonderful! Love the name too! I am guessing I will be team blue but OH thinks pink! We are not finding out the gender!


----------



## lch28

ex that is amazing!!!!!!!! so happy honey! what a perfect name
tabs id go back to the fertility vitamins


----------



## 7981

Yay Ex, a little boy, how wonderful!!!

MrsDuck mine is also in a crease and much worse than most because they did it 3 times, will post a pic later. Still hardly there!

Got my beta results. 25, not bad for 9 DPO, but I wish it was much higher so I could relax. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Ex yay for a little blue bundle! Little boys are just so special. Mine is almost two now and shows no fear which does my head in sometimes but worth every second. 

Jessica out here if you hasn't had a pap 6 months prior to being pregnant you get one they don't cause mc's they don't open your cervix they just run a q tip swab up near it. Nothing to worry about. Sometimes they can cause a bit of browny spotting though cause the outside of your cervix gets irritated. Perfectly normal. I had one the month before I got pregnant so I'm good :) 

Duck glad to hear all went well. Surgeons are amazing with what they can do with incisions these days. Hope you can ttc soon. 

Tabs I'm no help with the b vits sorry. 

Me , ms has come and looks like its here to stay for a while. So far I'm having girl vibes from this pregnancy.


----------



## Kelly9

That's a great beta for 9dpo! You should be super happy with those results!


----------



## lilblossom

Ex, i had to go back a ways to see your post...Yay for team blue and the name you have chose is great. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

jen that is a good beta. mine was 52 at 11dpo so at 9dpo it was probably lower then 25. how was your progesterone


----------



## MrsDuck

Jess how could you be that patient and wait 9 months to find out??

Jen 25 is great for only 9 dpo

Kelly I hope your ms isn't too bad and yay for team pink


----------



## lch28

i seriously admire people who don't find out the gender. lol. with sophia at my 12 week scan i was like COME ON TAKE A GUESS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! (dr guessed right)

so i have this crazy tendency to look up like.. half the stuff i eat to make sure its alright. anyway i downed a chocolate milk shake before . go to google it :dohh: and it says you shouldn't during pregnancy. ugh.. i swear i spend the same amount of time worrying about what i eat as i do eating..


----------



## Storm7

I never found out with my daughter till she arrived and plan on the same of we manage to have a second. Was an amazing moment when they told us we had a little girl!


----------



## 7981

lch28 said:


> jen that is a good beta. mine was 52 at 11dpo so at 9dpo it was probably lower then 25. how was your progesterone

They didn't test my progesterone and aren't repeating my beta. :( stressing me out!!!:cry:


----------



## 7981

Jess I could never wait, patience is not my forte, lol. 

Kelly MS kicked in for me today. Went out to get supplies for our camping trip to NH next week and was ver uncomfortable the whole time, so nauseous. Campy too, which of course makes me nervous.


----------



## lch28

i had cramps until like 9 weeks jen. doc told me all cramping is normal unless accompanied by bleeding. i wonder why they won't repeat your beta and check the progesterone?? do they know you have had a mc??


----------



## Jessica28

I like the idea of the surprise! Everyones bugging me because they say they will have no idea what to buy as a shower gift...lol


----------



## 7981

lch28 said:


> i had cramps until like 9 weeks jen. doc told me all cramping is normal unless accompanied by bleeding. i wonder why they won't repeat your beta and check the progesterone?? do they know you have had a mc??

They said to make arrangements with an OB, which I did, but they won't do any tests or anything until after my 7 week appt. on August 8th. I may call tomorrow though and talk to a nurse. :(. I am so scared and am thinking that if it was a problem with progesterone then it can be easily fixed so they should at least check. 

I remember cramping with both of my previous pregnancies, but with the miscarriage (second pregnancy) I felt a terrible stabbing pain then the cramping was worse and I started bleeding the next day. I have been checking for blood every time I use the bathroom. So scared. I just have dull cramps and no real pain though. I am probably just paranoid.


----------



## lch28

i also check for blood everytime.. i never had a early MC only a loss at 23 weeks but i guess with the low progesterone i am scared.. good news is the placenta is starting to take over. I'm sure i will be even more of a nut of checking tp once i get later in my pregnancy.. i remember when i was 23 weeks and 6 days i felt something running down my legs and thought my water broke.. i went to the br and was covered in blood =[ delivered 8 hours later


----------



## lch28

but yeah they should check it before then.


----------



## Kelly9

I also cramped till about 4 weeks. 

Duck: Its not team pink for sure I just have a feeling but it's not my official guess yet.


----------



## 7981

lch28 said:


> but yeah they should check it before then.

I plan to take a break from work tomorrow to call. I'm still testing like a crazy lady and my IC was way darker tonight then yesterday. Evening urine has always been most concentrated for me. The beta was yesterday, so if they retest sometime later this week it should really jump.


----------



## 7981

Wanted to post this for those using dollar tree tests... Line is barely visible today at 10 DPO, whereas on the Wondfo IC the line is getting pretty dark. Early testing probably isn't the most reliable with dollar store tests.
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-07-24_19-17-00_656.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

Nice line on the wondfo! My ic was as dark as it's getting this morning.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Thank you hunni, aww bless lol, I guess the boys can look after the girls :haha: 

MrsDuck - Thank you so much hun, Tyler James is such a cute name for a cute little man hehe, If you have a look on threads created by me and go to one called "I think I just got my BFP" I posted pictures on there :D 

Jessica - Thank you chick, aww bless, there's no way I couldn't have found out the gender! 

Ich - Thank you so much :cloud9: 

Jen - Thank you chick :D 

Kelly - Thank you hun, I think all babies show no fear at a young age, they seem to like diving off the sofa and such :shock: Can't wait to meet our little man :D 

Lil - Hehe that's ok hun, this thread is really chatty :D Thank you so much, we are over the moon :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Ex I just had a look at your pics how cute xx


----------



## lch28

jen is right. my dollar tree test was hardly visible until like 15dpo


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck said:


> Ex I just had a look at your pics how cute xx

Thank you chick :hugs: xx


----------



## Kelly9

So my ic line popped up as dark as it's getting by like 30 seconds after dipping... I think I can stop peeing on sticks :rofl: but it's soooooo fun!


----------



## lch28

hahah i didn't stop till i saw the hb at six weeks.. plus i kept using FRER's.. boy did i spend a fortune..


----------



## 7981

Ha. I just used a FRER, the line is almost as dark as the control line! Yay for darkening lines. I have been nauseous a lot too, which I never experienced with my 2 prior pregnancies. I'm starting to get scared that it might be twins again, have a weird feeling.


----------



## Kelly9

lol well fraternal are genetic so it's very possible. Or you could be having a boy? (I think you have 2 girls right?)


----------



## sara3337

7981: Congratsssssssss


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> lol well fraternal are genetic so it's very possible. Or you could be having a boy? (I think you have 2 girls right?)

We are hoping for a boy. The twins are girls and we have custody of my 10 year old step daughter, my poor husband is surrounded by women!
As for twins, they are genetic, but I don't have a strong family history of them. Docs thought I had them because I became pregnant right off birth control, they assume I hyper-ovulated because I had been on it for so long. Maybe they were wrong. I must admit that I really hope it's a singleton, it would be so nice to have just one- my twins were born at 31 weeks and are constantly competing for attention.


----------



## tabs46001

Anyone else so ready for the weekend lol


----------



## Jessica28

lol... Since I am out of school, I pay no attention to weekends! Everyday is a weekend for me but tomorrow I have to prepare salad and such for a friends wedding on Saturday! Looking forward to a night out with OH.

and 7981 - I am hoping for a boy too! But OH wants a girl...He laready has a boy from a previous relationship but there are very few boys in my family...and we are overloaded with girls....but I will take a girl as long as shes healthy!


----------



## lch28

hello ladies just wanted to update.. my doc appointment was great - she didnt bother with the doppler and went straight for a u/s. baby is doing great!! cerclage is scheduled for august 7th, 4 days after my 12 week scan .


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Ich!


----------



## sara3337

Thats Great Ich28, best wishesssssssss


----------



## 7981

Yay Itch. Glad to hear your little one looks great. I can't wait for an ultrasound :)

I am super tired and crampy today. Boobs hurt too. I think I'm going to bed early. Exhausted.


----------



## Kelly9

great news ich.

I'm having a scan tomorrow ladies, having some gallbladder issues and maybe signs of OHSS again.


----------



## Sweetz33

What is OHSS?


----------



## Kelly9

Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrom, you can get it from using heavy duty ivf drugs, I was hospitalized last time with it for 4 days.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh no...hope you're ok!


----------



## Kelly9

Me too, I'm not overly worried about baby but bad things are lurking at the back of my mind, I hope my appointment is first thing tomorrow, I call at 9am for the time.


----------



## Sweetz33

You're in my thoughts Kelly :hugs:


----------



## sara3337

Thinking of you Kelly, hope it is not too serious


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich yay for your ultrasound I'm glad all is well and I hope all goes well with your cerclage, wow your weeks are flying by x

Kelly I hope your scan goes well x


----------



## 7981

Kelly I'm thinking of you, update as soon as you can. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

kelly hope it goes well :hugs:

i'm sorta bummed about my cervical length. already its only 2 cm =[


----------



## Jessica28

Thinking of you Kelly and hoping everything is perfect!

ICH - glad you got to see your baby on u/s! Great news! Are you experiencing many symptoms now??

ATM - I feel like I am the only one on b&b without tender/sore breasts.... I have been thinking a lot about it and I have been having nightmares are miscarrying :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex...a boy!!! Yay!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly9 said:


> Me too, I'm not overly worried about baby but bad things are lurking at the back of my mind, I hope my appointment is first thing tomorrow, I call at 9am for the time.

I hope everything is ok! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## lilblossom

Ich; glad your doctor gave you another scan and that all looks well. You ladies all seem to be progressing so fast lol cant believe your first tri is almost past.

Kelly, waiting to hear how your appointment goes...sorry you are suffering and hope it won't be as bad as last time if its the same thing.

Jen, you seem to be getting hit with the symptoms fast...did you talk you doctor into another beta? the other ladies may be right and maybe you are expecting doubles again.

As for me, had a wonderful day yesterday shopping with a good friend and when i came home had plans to go out for crabs...my favorite food...decided to take my car and we put the top down. Enjoying the ride and was nearly there when I started to notice this whirling sound as I accelerate. We have deduced its likely my transmission and had to limp the car to my mother in laws and get a ride home. No crabs for me:(

Now gotta work on getting it fixed. Uggghhhhh. but I do think i ovulated...maybe...who knows.


----------



## Storm7

Hope all goes well Kelly. 

Get bd'ing lil! 

Congrats to those reaching the end of first tri. So pleased for you but also a little sad for myself as I should have been there with you...


----------



## Jessica28

Tomorrow is my would have been due date. My friends are getting married tomorrow and it is bittersweet for me... I wasn't supposed to be here for it, instead I was supposed to be in the delivery room. I thank God every night for a second chance though. 

On a different note, what a difference a different Doctor makes! Just home from my appointment and it was the best appointment by far especially since she's ordering an EARLY ULTRASOUND! I couldn't believe my ears since I had requested one with the other NP and she dismissed the idea right away.... I will have it in 2 weeks at the lastest....just waiting on the appointment now!


----------



## 7981

Jessica28 said:


> Thinking of you Kelly and hoping everything is perfect!
> 
> ICH - glad you got to see your baby on u/s! Great news! Are you experiencing many symptoms now??
> 
> ATM - I feel like I am the only one on b&b without tender/sore breasts.... I have been thinking a lot about it and I have been having nightmares are miscarrying :(


Jess i did not have sore breasts with my last 2 pregnancies, just with this one. I also never had nausea or this much cramping before. Every pregnancy is different.

My cramping is really stressing me out! On a brighter note my first 2 appts are schedule. I meet the doc in a group setting next thursday, have an ultrasound on 8/7 (my twins 3rd birthday), and my physical and one on one with doc August 8th.

Still POAS, darker everyday.


----------



## Excalibur

JennyNBaby said:


> Ex...a boy!!! Yay!!!! How exciting!!

Thank you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies

jessica, with sophia my boobs never hurt and they don't hurt this time. lol. tbh im not even that tired.. and i am only nauseous some times! don''t worry hun! yay for your scan! cant wait


----------



## tabs46001

feeling crampy maybe o time lol 

this less stressful approach has been amazing we aren't even doing opk's just dtd when we feel like it and its great im usually having to corral him on my fertile days cause he doesn't like planned bd'ing this month he has been bugging me for it lmao


----------



## lch28

thats great tabs i hope it brings good news for you..

was watching the news.. in a town not far from me a 19 year old pushed his ex girlfriend out of a 3rd story window while she was holding there 3 month old baby boy :cry: he is now on the run. fantastic .. how do these people even come about?? how screwed up do you have to be


----------



## tabs46001

i almost cried to the news the other day in my state 2 women two different women different occurrences left their infants under 6months old in hot cars on thankfully someone heard crying and called 911 they were able to brake the car window and get her out but the other didn't make it both women were arrested i just cant believe all that we go through on here to have one of those precious lives and those women just threw theirs away


----------



## Sweetz33

Idiots...I get pissed when people do that, it is common occurrence bc the moms say "I only ran in for a second." screw you....if you can't take the kidlet in with you, don't effingo in!! 

* insert angry face bc iPad won't let me do emoticons*


----------



## lch28

seriously. some people are insane.

thought id share my scan with you ladies
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kelly9

You know it sucks for those people who leave their kids in the car but sometimes they just don't realize it, not everyone is doing it cause they're just running in for a quick sec. Sometimes the exhaustion of having a newborn makes us forget the most important things and sometimes the routine changes, life sucks and (so long as it wasn't intentional) I feel bad for those people because if their kid dies or is seriously injured and even in cases when they're perfectly fine those people they will never forget it or forgive themselves. I know I wouldn't if it ever happened to me, hopefully it never will but none of us are perfect. *ok off my soapbox*

Ich did both die? I hope not, what a psycho. 

As for me, pain has mostly gone but due to scheduling error scan isn't till monday now so will let you know how it goes. Would have updated sooner but been super busy!

My nips hurt with my first pregnancy not so much with my second and are for sure sore now!


----------



## lch28

my nips hurt too but not my boobs lol. weird.

=[ they are all in critical condition. The girl actually came into her apartment with her baby, and friend. The boyfriend was waiting in there for her, he stabbed her friend, proceeded to stab his ex while she was holding his child, shoved her so hard that she flew into the air conditioner and flew out the window from the 3rd story=[ she landed on her baby.. then he came down the fire escape and started beating her with a folding table that was outside. it seriously brings tears to my eyes..


----------



## Kelly9

I hope he dies. He deserves it.


----------



## lch28

hell most likely get killed in jail if they ever find him. hes on the run. he wasn't injured at all. he beat the hell out of her and nearly killed his child and then walked away like nothing. my mom works at Childrens Specialized Hospital in NJ and the baby is going there next week if it is still alive..


----------



## Sweetz33

What a psycho asshole!! Ugh...

As for me...my nips are de debil right now *ouch*


----------



## Kelly9

^ what?!?

edit: never mind I figured it out lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol!!


----------



## Excalibur

Omg..I don't understand how anyone can hurt their children! Definetly some sick and twisted people in this world, they don't deserve kids! There are people trying hard to conceive, people who have been told they can't have children and then there's people like that?!? They should be hung! :growlmad:


----------



## tabs46001

Starting to drop weight its nice that if im not getting pregnant im at least getting something productive done lol


----------



## 7981

tabs46001 said:


> Starting to drop weight its nice that if im not getting pregnant im at least getting something productive done lol

I lost 18 lbs the last 7 weeks before my BFP with weight watchers. Trying to decide if I should keep it up or stop now. I have enough extra weight that I don't think it will hurt to keep losing for a while.
Keep up the good work!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

^ so long as you're getting what you need for the baby then I say there's no harm, you're not suppose to gain weight in first tri anyway.


----------



## sara3337

I get evening sickness, I hope it goes away soon


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> ^ so long as you're getting what you need for the baby then I say there's no harm, you're not suppose to gain weight in first tri anyway.

That's what I'm thinking. 

Leaving for a few days of camping in NH in the morning, first time for the twins. Hope everyone is well while I'm gone. Talk to you ladies soon! :hugs:


----------



## 7981

sara3337 said:


> I get evening sickness, I hope it goes away soon

I have sickness that comes and goes throughout the day.... Ugh. Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## sara3337

Couple of days I am eating alot too, feel extremely hungry, maybe the baby is growing quickly at this stage and taking up my energy


----------



## sara3337

Thanks 7981 Mine sort of comes and go too


----------



## lilblossom

Well I finished the 50 shades trilogy...and just learned they are going to make a movie of it...big surprise there haha. so will look forward to it as long as they don't screw up by making it pg 13 like they did with Twilight.


----------



## Kelly9

It'll have to be rated R to show all the sex stuff otherwise they'll have no movie if they take it all out.


----------



## Sweetz33

Try X rated lol


----------



## tabs46001

i havent finished it yet im on book 2 that would be one steamy movie lol


----------



## Jessica28

Hey Ladies....I just booked my scan for August 10th at 2 p.m...so less than two weeks away! Would have liked it to be sooner but I won't be picky....last time I never even made it to a scan until I was losing the baby...


----------



## Excalibur

I am still on the 1st book of 50 Shades Of Grey.


----------



## lilblossom

Universal Studios is doing the movie...thinking they are going to do a Rated R then release an unrated one when dvd's are released. Also heard the author is thinking about rewriting the series from Christians point of view which would be interesting considering how messed up he is. 

Jess awesome for getting your scan date...that will be far enough in that you may even get to see what team you are on too... although you said you want to be surprised. If we had gotten lucky enough to have another I would have learned the sex so that I could be prepared. Done it the other way with my daughter. Could have sworn she was a boy.


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join? I am on cd 6 of probably a very long cycle. I O late and seem to have only a 10 day LP. Probably wont be testing til the very last day of August.


----------



## Excalibur

Armymama - Hiya hun :hi: 

Welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I find it hilarious and encouraging that most of these TTC threads I'm in are full of very pregnant women. Only seem to be about 10 at most in each thread that are still TTC.


----------



## Kelly9

I would love to read it from his point of view! Sexier that way. 

Scan went well baby is measuring ahead at 6+2, saw yoke sac no heartbeat yet but there is no way I can be further along then 5+6 at the most so it's likely my floppy uterus thats all lazy and lax. I had a big one with Hannah to. Another scan in 11 days, should see HB by then. My 21dpo beta was 6789! Doubling every 36 hours which is fab and yes there is only 1 in there :)


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Glad to hear your scan went well hun, really pleased for you. You should definetly see your little one's heartbeat at your next scan in 11 days :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Sure hope so! Now to get the next 11 days to go by fast :)


----------



## Jessica28

Kelly - That is awesome. We can count down together... I have a scan in 11 days too!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes! Thats right I meant to mention that, yay for aug 10! My sons birthday is aug 9th to


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for scans! :) my next one is in 17 days...10 weeks along. I'm nervous bc our last one we found out I mc at 10 weeks. I was 8 weeks along. One thing that is different is I did see the heartbeat at 6 weeks so that eased me a bit...but we are both nervous...


----------



## Kelly9

I think everyone is nervous, I thought I was going to puke before mind today even though I felt all was well. I'll be the same next scan to.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm the same way....when I saw the first scan the us tech said "do you see that fluttering?" I freaked out and said wtf is that?? She laughed and said "your babies heartbeat lol" I felt so stupid...


----------



## Kelly9

haha thats funny!


----------



## Sweetz33

I felt like a moron....


----------



## tabs46001

just got home from gym i weighed in an i have lost 8lbs in 3 weeks. I am so excited i am now down to the wait i was when i found out i was pregnant with my son 17 more lbs and ill be at my first goal and my dad is going to buy me a bike to ride the trails with him it will be awhile before i can keep up he rides like 28miles a day lol im just really excited to be able to focus on something other than ttc to relieve the stress from it : ) 

glad everyone's scans seem to be going good my best friend had her first one today and there was a heartbeat i am on cloud s9 for her doc says everything looks good and they think her m/c was just the timing on how soon it was from getting off birth control im going to be a god mommy that is enough for me til its my turn again lol


----------



## lch28

kelly glad your scan went well!!!

jessica yay can't wait for your scan 

my birthday was on Saturday.. just got home from a great weekend at the lake house


----------



## Kelly9

tabs great news about your friend, how far along is she? Also great job on the weight loss! Must be nice to not obsess about ttc. 

sweetz, it's all good I'm sure it happens all the time, makes me think of the friends episode where rachel can't tell where the baby is and so she keeps crying and has to have ross point it out :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

icy happy late birthday


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Kelly!


----------



## lilblossom

armymama2012 said:


> Can I join? I am on cd 6 of probably a very long cycle. I O late and seem to have only a 10 day LP. Probably wont be testing til the very last day of August.

Welcome to our thread Armymama...I will add you to the first post with waiting to O. let me know when to change it to tww.


----------



## MrsDuck

Its not good news it's cancer! At the time of my op they also took out 3 suspect nodes and 2 of them were cancer too so it has spread I am waiting for ct scan appt. then 2nd op to remove rest of thyroid then over to London to st bartholomews for radioactive iodine treatment


----------



## tabs46001

aw mrs duck : ( : ( hope your ct scan gives you some good news : )


----------



## tabs46001

kelly, my friend is now 10wks they wouldnt see her until then so she was scared to death she was gonna have another m/c before she even got into the doc so me her and her husband have been counting the days to that appt lol we are the only ones that know until she feel comfortable telling others lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly yay for scan! My bday is the same as ur son! We will be in South Africa for it this year. Winter bday. :)

Mrs Duck...I am sorry to hear awful news. Going to pray for u. Funny praying for a duck. ;) just kidding, but I really am going to say mrs duck since I don't know ur real name.

Love all the pregnancy stuff here. Exciting!

A couple trips to hospital last night. My employee had her baby boy no hassles. She asked me to be the Godmother. He was born vaginally at 4am and 6.5lb.

Welllll....I might be preggo! No sign of AF. My cycles have been very regular again and she is nowhere in sight. I cried at work Friday, a first. Boobs and nips sore to touch. Bloated (not unusual at all). No other symptoms really. Oh yeah, watery discharge today. Sound promising? Gonna buy a test for first time since May! Flying to South Africa tomorrow...would be so cool to announce in person.


----------



## lch28

mrsduck im so sorry. praying for you as well

jenny i hope this is it!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

I am pregnant!!!!!!! DH went and bought tests. Not even my first pee and dark line IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Will post bfp photo when I start up laptop. I am on phone.


----------



## lch28

huge congrats!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

OMG Jenny - I am SOOOO excited for you.... This is great news! I have missed you around here... I hope you will be around more often now! Let's be bump buddies!


----------



## JennyNBaby

I am sure I will be more active on here....Can't believe I got a BFP! :cloud9:

We only DTD one time without protection, so I can easily get our conception date. LOL What are the chances?!

Very clear BFP....showed up within 5 seconds and hardly even had enough pee to take the test (had just had FMU 30 min earlier!). My original due date was Aug 25th, so we got our BFP before due date, and didn't even try this time. Go figure.

Tabs & Lil, you're next! Can't believe how much success we've had. Apparently forgetting & not trying works. :D
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Happy belated birthday, hope you had a lovely weekend :hugs: 

Tabs - That's great news about your weight loss. I'm also going to be a GodMother in October, can't wait :happydance: 

MrsDuck - Sending you big :hugs: 

Jenny - Congratulations hunni! So happy for you! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thanks ex! 

jenny that is a beautiful bfp. mine didn't get that dark until like 15dpo!


----------



## tabs46001

Super excited for you jenny and it gives me some hope that taking your mind off trying ends up really being for the best lol : ) i think losing the weight is really going to help then it will happen when it does : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs - Yes just keep up with not thinking about it and keep eating healthy & going to the gym. I have been eating well and going to the gym 5x week. I do 45min-1hr on the spinning bike (basically do a class by myself with iPod on) and then some light weight training to tone my muscles & boost calorie burning. I have slimmed down & toned...in fact thought maybe AF was late bc of all the exercise I have been doing. Def not! I think it helped me get physically and emotionally back in shape to where my body was ready to get PG again. See you're around O time now, catch that egg! :D


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - You're welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny; such happy news...was worried about you when you disappeared for a bit but you were on the way to your bfp and couldn't be happier for you. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond.


Msduck; I am so gutted for you. I was hoping as was everyone else for the best possible outcome. Thankfully you are on the road to treatment. My thoughts are with you. :hugs::hugs:


Well Tabs; of the originals, we are the only ones left....lol and maybe here the longest. Hopefully the whole don't focus so much on it will work. 

I know I ovulated but not sure when and didn't focus alot on the kind of bding protocol they recommend...didn't lay there afterwards, didn't do positions they recommend...blah blah blah...wasn't working for us before so oh well. Only tempted to get cross hairs and now I don't need to do that anymore. All that said, I don't have a lot of hope for this cycle...just waiting for af. Will be along in about a week and gone in time for our anniversary. 

Will be going away for our anniversary and that will be right around the usual O time. Not gonna temp at all next cycle as won't do it while away at the critical time. 

Well I have rambled on long enough.


----------



## tabs46001

I hope so i have been dieting and going to the gym 3-4 days a week ive lost 10 pounds this month so crossing my fingers it continues to come off i def feel healthier though not so bloated lol


----------



## Kelly9

Duck I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: is the prognosis good for this kind of cancer? DO you know what stage it is? I hope the treatment works well and fast for you. 

Jenny that is fantastic news! I think lil and tabs will be following suit since they're ignoring ttc to. Also Aug is summer for me :) My son and I are both summer babies born in aug.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly our BFPs are very close together, bump buddies!

Well I might be scarce, flying out to South Africa for two wks. 

Lil and Tabs I am holding out for ur bfps


----------



## Kelly9

sure thing Jenny, enjoy your trip, we'll see you when you come back.

Tabs thats great work loosing weight and working out so much


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone apparently if you get cancer it's the best place to get it as its the easiest treated, the problem comes if it has spread which I won't know until I get my ct scan.

Congrats Jen on your bfp x


----------



## Kelly9

When is the ct duck? Hopefully you get great news from that. Radiation treatment is not as bad as chemo to and should protect your fertility as well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Kelly, I don't know yet, I have to go back to the hospital tomorrow so I don't know if they can tell me then or not, I'll soon find out.

Apparently it gives you a slightly higher risk of miscarriage but it's the 6 months to a year I have to wait after the treatment before I can ttc that is going to be tough I'm almost 33 now and yet to be a mummy


----------



## Kelly9

I can imagine how that would hurt and suck, but you'll make it through then we'll be here cheering you on :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you x


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry I have not been on was having internet issues. 

Duck! OMG....you are in my prayers sweetheart!! I'm so sorry. Don't let your heart sink though...you will get you :bfp: I just know it! If it is any consolation, my sister who is now 38, just had a baby at 37. Age is just a number....the most important thing is you get well!!I will pray that it will be an easy healing process for you. *hugs* 

Jen Congrats on your :bfp: :)

To everyone else, I have yet to scroll back and see all I missed (sorry). I hope everyone is well and doing splendidly!

AFM...I have the super dooper hunger bug and super sonic sniffer. Bad combo haha!!! I go in for 10 week scan in 2 weeks. Doc is going to do another US and heartbeat. :) Other then that it has been pretty blah around here. My new kitty is driving me nuts and apparently thinks Cookiee is a cat toy. Fun times....funnn timesss lol


----------



## Jessica28

I just remember that my urine tested positive for protein at my last appointment. Is is cause for concern I wonder? She didn't mention it to me or send me for additional tests or anything...she just scheduled an ultrasound for me for next week. Kinda freaking out here now.


----------



## lch28

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/proteinurine/ 

jess i don't really know much about it.. but i looked it up for you.. i don't think it is too concerning.. do you feel like you have a uti or anything??


----------



## Kelly9

Jess I don't think it's a big deal, could mean uti, they will likely follow you and do it again, maybe it wasn't a high level and if you're not having any issues then why treat it, it may go away on it's own.


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Ladies... I am just really concerned. My pee is really yellow. I am just scared of going next Friday for my u/s and being told I had another mmc....


----------



## tabs46001

I had that thing early in my pregnancy with my son i just had to take some antibiotics and its was gone mine was actually pretty bad it was a uti and it felt like all my organs were gonna fall out and i had a constant feeling of needing to pee even when i had just went it turned out fine after a few days on the antibiotics i felt 100% better and never had another one : )


----------



## lch28

aww jess i understand your worries but protein in your urine is not linked to mc.. did she do a urine analysis for uti?? you could drink a lot of cranberry juice for now


----------



## Kelly9

^ see! If you're taking prenatals they can make your pee a very yellow colour.


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - It's no cause for concern hun, if your Midwife wasn't concerned then I wouldn't worry about it too much :hugs:


----------



## lch28

happy 6 weeks kelly =]


----------



## Kelly9

thanks! I've got some dry heaving as celebration for it.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Happy Sweet Pea :D


----------



## lch28

aww no =[ today i feel weird. my nausea pretty much went away and today the minute i woke up i had to run to the bathroom and throw up =[ i think i was just super hungry. sometimes i wake up in the middle of the night and have to eat. i did last night but i was so tired i fell asleep before i even got out of bed.


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Guys - I have went to the store and bought some cranberry juice and been drinking more water lately... Hopefully all will be well. Thanks again for all your encouraging words! It means a lot.


----------



## Sweetz33

Look at that!! Kelly is a sweet pea!! Awesome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 7981

Wow a lot has happened the last few days. We were up in NH in the White Mountains and had no cell reception or Internet, it was a nice break. 

MrsDuck I am so sorry! I will say a prayer for your speedy recovery, I hope you get great news soon!

Jenny!!! OMG! Congrats! Based on when I think I O'D our due dates are really close! My LMP puts me at March 28th but based on O it's April 6th. Have fun on your trip!

Relaxing really worked for so many of us! Lil and Tabs you ladies will get your BFP soon. :)

I got to meet my midwife today and we talked briefly about VBAC, I am getting excited. I have an US on August 7th, also my twins' 3rd birthday. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

OOoo I used to go to Waterville Valley every summer...miss those times.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys it's nice being a sweet pea :)

Jenn March 28th is my due date, I'd love to share it with you though I think you O'd later lol, who knows we could still deliver at the same time, we've both had kids before.


----------



## Sweetz33

My nugget is due March 13th, my daughter's is March 21st, my SIL is March 11th and my MIL is March 12th.....Busy month haha


----------



## Kelly9

August is our busy month, Best friend 7th, FIL 8, my son 9, BIL 26 me 31 lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies I got my BFP again this morning can't believe it I've not even had af since my dnc. Xx I'm hoping mines sticks this time..xx


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Congratulations hunni! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean :dust: xx


----------



## lch28

congrats cheryl great news!

i am getting ready for my 12 week scan =] will post a pic later on tonight. got lots of errands to run today..


----------



## 7981

Yay Itch!!

Congrats Cheryl, hope it's a sticky bean.

Kelly I am pretty sure my EDD will be April 6, doc will confirm at scan on Tuesday :)


----------



## lch28

oooh yay for scan!! i also had my first scan at 6w5d. the hb was there fluttering away so you will see one too im sure!


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats Cheryl!! : )


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats!


----------



## lilblossom

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies I got my BFP again this morning can't believe it I've not even had af since my dnc. Xx I'm hoping mines sticks this time..xx

That is awesome, they say many women get pregnant again right after mc. Looks like you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## lilblossom

Jen; yay for the upcoming scan...look forward to your first baby picture.

Kelly; did you have a scan coming up too? 

Afm; Today is our due date of our :angel: . Am trying not to focus so much on it but then this morning during a little nap cause I am so tired I don't want to get out of bed (probably due to depression) I dreamed I was going with a friend to the bathroom as moral support as she took a pregnancy test but I took it instead by accident..lol how does that happen...anyway I take it and its positive. So foolishly I get up and take one for real and of course as suspected it was negative. Ughhh this will be a long day. Think I will pick up a bottle of wine tonight.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn I suspect your due date will be moved as well. You may not see HB then cause you may only be 5+3. 

Cheryl thats great news I hope it all works out for you this time. 

lil you're only 6dpo to early to test silly. Sorry about the due date, it's a hard day. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY CHERYL!!! Awesome news!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I saw my lil bean's heart fluttering away at 6W1D. It was so beautiful hehe

Ich...you BETTER post a pic or I will fly up to you just to give you a wet willy!! haha <3


----------



## lch28

hello ladies =] i will post a pic later.. i have a mental block about the scanner and need my fiances help lol!!!!!!! anyway it went amazing. finally got to hear the hb, 159 bpm.. guessing its a girl.. with sophia they told me she was a girl at 12 weeks. so i asked the u/s tech if she could tell. so she goes " i can but im not allowed to tell you anymore." lol pooey. i have another scan at 16 weeks (cervical length and they'll check the gender) plus the 20 week scan..

cerclage on tuesday =[ im scared. 

also babe is measuring 5 days ahead???


----------



## Kelly9

babies grow at different rates so I wouldn't worry about it, usually dating scans are done before 12 weeks because they're more accurate in terms of growth. Good news on the scan! I can't wait for friday already!


----------



## lch28

your scans next friday? awesome!! i totally feel like its a boy. but the bpm is 157. sophias was 159. i mean hey i know its not that reliable lol. who knows. 4 more weeks and hopefully well find out if babe is cooperative! i loved the place we went. they had a huge tv on the wall to watch the ultrasound


----------



## Sweetz33

my scan is in a week and a half oooooo cant waiitttttt!!!!! I wish it was next wednesday!! haha


----------



## lch28

lil just read your post.. im sorry about your due date hun =[ 6dpo is def early though!


----------



## tabs46001

My son's hb was always in the 150's every single appt so i wouldnt put too much into that once your showing more how your carrying a lot of times can give you more of an idea they say with a boy you only gain in the belly for the most part and i did you couldnt tell i was prego until i turned sideways lol


----------



## tabs46001

I dont think im gonna even test though this cycle just wait for af i know we aren't cause the husband made me mad so i turned him down like 3 times so we only ended up dtd like twice during my fertile period oh well the weight is coming off though lol ; )


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies hoping for third time lucky. Cx Ich pls post a pic Hun..x


----------



## Kelly9

All those myths are about 50/50 for accuracy, a mothers intuition is right 76% of the time so go with your gut.


----------



## Sweetz33

With my daughter (now 10) I only gained in the belly. Pure basketball preggo belly. From the back I was a size 3 but as soon as I turned around it was like OH! Hello there!! lol


----------



## Jessica28

Awesome news! I am counting down to next Friday too...thats when my scan is for!


----------



## lch28

if only i could figure out how to work my scanner.. i have to wait for my fiancee =[ i probably sound so dumb.. but honestly. our old scanner just had a nice big SCAN button. but no.. this one is so complicated. i swear its from the future


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL Ich....I am always the one people turn to when it comes to electronics.


----------



## 7981

Sorry about your due date Lil. You have a few days until you would get a BFP, keeping my fingers crossed!

I can't wait until my scan!!! 4 days :)


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks ladies...my ticker may be off...never changed it so not sure exactly as not really keeping track...think af is due Tues though


----------



## Kelly9

yeah my scan is friday so in a week. Very excited but just want the days to go by also want the ms to leave and it hasn't even gotten as bad as I know it will.

I carried low and out front with my son, didn't look pregnant from behind, with Hannah I carried low (not as low) and was also all out front up until I delivered her, I was measuring 24 weeks due to her condition by the time she came.


----------



## lch28

ladies here is my scan.. wish i knew the gender.. anyone know the skull theory thing? i dont really get it lol
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6









scan0002.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 5









scan 0005.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sara3337

Congrtas Ich
its just breathtaking


----------



## Sweetz33

I most likely will not be on for a bit...I have had a hard night. DH is kinda being a butthead...but he's a man so I am giving him some slack. My sister just pretty much tore my still beating heart out and made me feel like a piece of shit...She says that me (as she put it) "giving up a child for adoption and not being a constant in my daughter's life shows that I lack commitment and that I need to promise her that with this baby I will commit" Um...WTF?! She compared me to her BM who abandoned her and said my reasons for being a surrogate and the fact that my ex and I have issues is BS. She really tore me a new one and I have been crying for the past hour. So...please excuse me if I am MIA.... <3 you guys!


----------



## Jessica28

ich - great scan pics!


----------



## lch28

thx ladies.. so sry sweetz =[


----------



## 7981

Love the pics Ich :)

Sorry Sweetz, hope things get better soon...


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Great scan pictures hun :happydance: 

Sweetz - Really sorry to hear what you are going through hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Beautiful pics Ich x

Sorry you are having a hard time sweetz x

Sorry about your due date lil x


----------



## tabs46001

sorry sweetz : (

beautiful scan pics : )

afm just enjoying my son and focusing on my body im feeling a lot better and have ton of more energy : )


----------



## Kelly9

sweets that sucks hope things get better.

Tabs thats great! I hope I can find your motivation post baby. I'm worried the weight won't drop off like last time. 

I'm so PUKEY! Gross. Well just dry heaving last 3 days in a row, I think it's safe to say ms has kicked in. Thankfully my son is playing in his room on his own so I can lay still. Seems to kick in about an hour after I wake then go away a while after supper. Ugh.


----------



## tabs46001

once i lost the 8lbs i was like wow i can do this so it just took off from there.lol i think im gonna get af early though im a lil crampy and my boobs hurt and having super bad face breakout which is my af queue lol there was a kids throwing a tantrum today at the supermarket crying screaming the whole bit and was like 6 years old my 2 yr old points and says mommy a baby lmao had to share it was such a cute moment lmao


----------



## Sweetz33

Just saw the scan pictures Ich! Beautiful!! You must be soooooooo excited!!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies!! i am.. i feel so much better after the scan!!!!!!!!! except i feel like my nausea has gotten worse this week?!?

tabs that is awesome. good for you girl =]


----------



## 7981

Tabs thats how i felt before i got my BFP! Are you going to test?


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - :test: :D


----------



## tabs46001

im not gonna test this cycle just gonna wait for af if im like a week late ill probably test but i highly doubt im pregnant we only had sex twice this month during my fertile period and it was really early in the fertile period so im not thinking its happening this month. i am still feeling like im gonna start though so we shall see lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - It only takes the one time sometimes :winkwink:


----------



## lilblossom

Had a wonderful day with my daughters and their boyfriends today, was the first full weekend I have had off in several weeks. Only downside has been some cramping off and on...Thought af wouldn't be til mid week but guess its gonna appear a few days early.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Hope the witch doesn't come early for you :growlmad: :af:


----------



## lch28

:dust: to everyone in the two week wait!!

i posted my scan in the first trimester. almost all my guesses are boy! not going to tell my fiancee cause he will get way too excited and would not wanna let him down later lol.. we were at the mall and he wanted to buy these little baby boy nikes. i was like hmm come on not yet lol. 

well tomorrow is my cerclage. relieved i made it this far , and will be even more relieved that baby is "secured" in there. also terrified.. there is a lot that could go wrong and i dont know :nope: im trying to be positive.


----------



## lch28

btw tabs i was sure AF was coming early when i got my bfp cause i had cramping like ever since ovulation


----------



## tabs46001

af isn't even due for another week and 3 days so im gonna wait and see if she shows before i go off testing i just dont feel it this month but i have enjoyed my break from stressing over it : )


----------



## Kelly9

ich good luck with the cerclage, I'm sure this time around you'll make it, I'v heard lots of stories where once the problem was discovered and treated they went on to have healthy babies. 

Tabs I'd hold off testing to, 6dpo is to early so everyone give her a break hahaha.


----------



## tabs46001

Ya i am cd21 i want to wait until after cd30 to test lol


----------



## lilblossom

Ich; I will be thinking of you tomorrow during your procedure...try to relax knowing this is just one more of the things you have done to ensure a healthy pregnancy...ie vitamins, no drinking, eating well ...ect...

Tabs; I agree with kelly...I only broke down and tested last friday in a week moment while grieving my due date. That neg result really sucked even though I knew it would be negative.

Well my cramping eased up last night and woke up af free. We shall see if it comes back today. It's back to work and this week is a big sale week at the store so will be working hard.


----------



## Excalibur

Sending you lovely ladies some lucky :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Ovulation spotting started. Will keep you updated. Testing in 12 days.


----------



## Kelly9

^ do you always spot with ovulation?

tabs and lil best of luck to both of you, we'll be here waiting for when you get your bfp.


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> ^ do you always spot with ovulation?
> 
> tabs and lil best of luck to both of you, we'll be here waiting for when you get your bfp.

Nope, this is just the second time I have had it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Just hoping for our 3rd May baby. Testing on the 17th.


----------



## lch28

thanks kelly and lil. i think one thing im so scared of is the fact that ill bleed for a week or so after.. =[ i know its supposed to happen but its just terrifying to me.. cause when i was 23 weeks i started bleeding and them bam. 8 hours later i had Sophia =[


----------



## Sweetz33

Everything will be ok ich! I know it will!! <3


----------



## MrsDuck

I just wanted to pop by to say good luck for tomorrow Ich I'm sure everything will be fine though xx


----------



## 7981

Good luck tomorrow Ich! :)

Lil and Tabs, sending lots of :dust:

AFM I have my scan tomorrow, I'm excited and scared... Hoping there is one healthy baby in there.


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for tomorrow Jen, we want to see photos x


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Sending you big :hugs: for tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine though :D 

Jen - Yay for your scan tomorrow :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures of your little one :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for scan! I thought it was thursday for some reason lol.


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> Yay for scan! I thought it was thursday for some reason lol.

I have been counting down the seconds. I hope we can see a heartbeat but know its unlikely. I am keeping my fingers crossed there is one healthy little baby in there.

Had my first bout of MS that actually caused me to vomit tonight. Yuck! I have been nauseous on and off, but this was the first time I had to run to the bathroom. :sick:

Found out today my little sister, who is due 3 months before me, is having a boy :)


----------



## Excalibur

Ich & Jen - Good luck for today :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Good Luck ladies ; )


----------



## lch28

thanks so much for all your support ladies =] i am home and in bed. Procedure went good.. didn't feel a thing.. except for the epidural =[ that hurt. took about 30 mins.. then i had to lay in the hopsital for 4 hours until i could feel my legs/use the bathroom. Dr used the doppler after the procedure so i heard the hb. i am having some bleeding and even though i have been told to expect it its a scary sight.. however my dr said the bleeding during the procedure was very minimal and he has seen much more.


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> thanks so much for all your support ladies =] i am home and in bed. Procedure went good.. didn't feel a thing.. except for the epidural =[ that hurt. took about 30 mins.. then i had to lay in the hopsital for 4 hours until i could feel my legs/use the bathroom. Dr used the doppler after the procedure so i heard the hb. i am having some bleeding and even though i have been told to expect it its a scary sight.. however my dr said the bleeding during the procedure was very minimal and he has seen much more.

Glad to hear your procedure went well and you are home...and yay for hearing the heartbeat. Take it easy. You have earned it. Time to get caught up on some mindless tv. haha If you have Netflix you could even watch old tv shows...I just rewatched Xena, Warrior Princess and Allie McBeal. lol its good to see old shows again.


----------



## lch28

lol lil i am re watching the walking dead on netflix right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my fiancee loves it too so we are just in bed watching tv and i am pigging out on food right now (could not eat or drink until later on today) i love netflix. its such a wonderful thing lol


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Glad to hear the procedure went well hun, make sure you get plenty of rest now :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats on the procedure going good i love netflix too you will appreciate it even more when that baby of yours is here and watching cartoons lol i let my son have the tv and i watch what i want on the laptop on netflix lol


----------



## Kelly9

I love Ally mcbeal!!!!!! 

Ich great news on the procedure. 

Jen how did it go?


----------



## 7981

Yay Ich :)

My scan went well :) We did not see a hearbeat, but based on ovulation, not LMP, we shouldn't see one yet. There was ONE perfect little sac with a yolk sac inside :) I am relieved and happy and looking forward to seeing a heartbeat at my repeat scan next Tuesday.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, tabs i have heard from many women that tv shows can be a blessing. 

jen that is awesome !! can't wait till you get to hear the hb.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ich and Jen I'm glad everything went well for you both today xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Glad everything went well today hun, roll on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay on good procedure ich! I knew everything would work out splendidly!

Afm....just got back from hospital bc of cramping. Baby is fine, measuring at 9 weeks. I have a bad bladder infection/UTI and they found a cyst on my right ovary. That explains all the cramping. So I'm on bed rest until the infection completely clears, they said about a week.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Sorry to hear about your news, glad baby is doing well though and hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## lch28

sweetz im glad everythings ok hun


----------



## 7981

Feel better Sweetz!


----------



## lilblossom

My af may be arriving a couple days early..had some light pink blood mixed with clear cm...weird start for me though...and very little amount. 

Glad your scan went well Jen... can't wait to hear about next tuesdays.

Sweetz, rest well and hope you get over that fast...those infections are the worst.


----------



## 7981

lilblossom said:


> My af may be arriving a couple days early..had some light pink blood mixed with clear cm...weird start for me though...and very little amount.
> 
> Glad your scan went well Jen... can't wait to hear about next tuesdays.
> 
> Sweetz, rest well and hope you get over that fast...those infections are the worst.

Implantation maybe? :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

sweets sorry you're in pain but yay for seeing baby! 

Jen great scan! Thats what we saw at 5+4, very much looking forward to friday!!! I wanna see a heartbeat so bad, been trying not to think about it much, I'm not overly worried there won't be one especially with my tiredness and ms but it will be a relief.


----------



## tabs46001

lil i hope af stays away from you and that its implantation : )


----------



## tabs46001

cant believe i havent tested yet lol i finally broke the cycle of my poas addiction lmao


----------



## lch28

lol good for you tabs =]


----------



## tabs46001

So i had the best mommy moment ever my son has this new thing where he comes up and puts his arms around my neck and his cheek on my cheek and says mom mom i you i almost cried lol


----------



## lch28

awww thats so sweet tabs


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey girls! Feeling a little better today....but did get real sick this morning. Took 1st dose of meds for UTI then 4 hrs later was in bathroom with diarrhea and vomiting simultaneously. Not pleasant....put in call to doc to see what he says to do.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz antibiotics are very harsh on your system make sure you take them with lots of food and water that should help with the Vomitting and runs :) 

Tabs that's so cute. I can't wait for my son to say I love you :)


----------



## tabs46001

Well the cramps are here in full force ggrr no spotting yet but these cramps are super annoying lol


----------



## lilblossom

I am doubtful about implant bleeding...just spotting so far today and only mild cramping after checking my cp just now. Pretty sure I will start tonight or tomorrow. I really doubted any luck anyway. Next month not even temping. Just gonna live life:)


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly they took me off the other one and put me on something less potent. Problem is with the ms I can't eat big meals w/o getting sick.


----------



## lilblossom

Cd 1


----------



## Kelly9

Boo lil!


----------



## tabs46001

oh lil im sorry : (

afm i am super moody pretty sure af is on her way was supposed to go to the gym but my husband decided to borrow my truck yesterday and lose my keys so now i cant go to the gym and he does not see the problem at all i am seriously about to rip him a new one i am so pissed off right now and thats not usually me im usually cool calm and collected but all day ive been on the border of ripping someones head off and this has sent me over the edge gggrrr def af coming lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Boo Lil!! :(


----------



## 7981

Had my first one on one with my midwife today. I am so happy I found this practice and will have a midwife this time! I have to travel a bit, but man it is so worth it. We went over my ultrasound report, everything looks good based on my ovulation date. I have a small bleed, probably from implantation next to the sac that should disappear and a cyst on one of my ovaries that weren't of concern, gestational sac and yolk sac looked great. She understood my worry based on my unexplained miscarriage so we drew blood today for a beta and progesterone check, repeating on Friday and Monday then US Tuesday. She also mentioned we may do weekly scans for a few weeks to put me at ease. Because I had preeclampsia with the twins she is going to do a 24 hour urine collection at 12 weeks so we have a protein base for later comparison. With blood draw on Monday she is doing a full panel plus a few extras as well. During my pap smear she said my cervix is closed and blue, which is a positive sign of early pregnancy. We also discussed VBAC, so psyched to have this option!!!

I feel so well taken care of, the opposite how I felt last time- my OB was always in a rush and never listened to me, I blame him in part for my twins' prematurity. I am looking forward to my next appointment with Hope, her name is quite appropriate, in 4 weeks and our planned twice a week phone conference between now and then. I am breathing a huge sigh of relief tonight.


----------



## 7981

Sorry Lil! :(

Tabs hope she stays away!!

Kelly your scan is tomorrow?


----------



## Kelly9

Nope not till friday but it's my little boys 2nd birthday tomorrow! Got a home made carrot cake in the oven, smells delish!


----------



## lch28

sorry lil =[

jen that is awesome ! it is so important to love your doc. i felt the same way about my OB and have no qualms blaming her for Sophia. I went in/called about 5 times the week i went into labor begging for an internal scan or u/s that something was not right. No one listened. anywho i love my new doctor and i think that is so important.

happy 7 weeks kelly and happy birthday to your DS!


----------



## Jessica28

Getting nervous for my scan tomorrow :S


----------



## tabs46001

well still no af but woke up with my left eye swollen shut its not itching so i dont think its pink eye but it hurts wish i had a different job so i could call in but since she double pointed me for my miscarriage in February i dont have a lot of points to work with and i need to save them for if my son needs me. ggrr it hurts like a b lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sorry to hear the annoying witch arrived! :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

as if my eye isnt enough cramps super suck lol i think af is coming soon. if i havent started by saturday i will buy tests at my saturday grocery run then test sunday morning but the way the cramps feel there wont be a need lol cant believe im able to wait til 12dpo that is total amazing control lmao


----------



## 7981

Got my lab results from yesterday. Hcg was 13,554.01 and progesterone was 11.2. Is that ok?


----------



## lch28

hey jen. i know a lot about the progesterone. i don't want to scare you at all honey. and 11 is a good number. my number was 10. anything between 9-47 is normal for first trimester. a 10 is needed to sustain a pregnancy but most doctors like to see over 15. im not sure if they will agree to give you supplements with an 11. by all means it is a good number but i would most definitely see what you can do. with the mc im surprised they didn't already call to give you a prescription.


----------



## lch28

btw hcg is awesome. but i would really, really call and be as demanding as you can be for progesterone supplements. i didnt even start mine till 6 weeks


----------



## lch28

jess yay for scan . it will be great! please post pics!


----------



## lch28

tabs is it a stye?


----------



## tabs46001

I guess it could be ive had those hurt like this but never make my eye swell shut lol


----------



## lch28

hmm well my fiancee gets them alot.. if it gets realllly big it can make your eye swell a lot. but usually it gets big in time and you would have noticed it before it got to that point. see a dr hun


----------



## Jessica28

my hcg at 5 weeks was only 218... I am worried now.


----------



## tabs46001

I woke up in the night with it and looked in the mirror and my eye was bloodshot and that was it then woke up to this i would love to go to the doctor but my boss is satan you know the one who double pointed me for being in the hospital having a miscarriage so i dont think swollen eye will get me excused lmao i want to move to ma and have lil be my boss lmao : )
i finished my certificate program but everyone in the medical field keeps telling me they want someone with experience but how does one get experience without ever getting hired somewhere hhmm lmao today is going really slow so im jabbering lol


----------



## tabs46001

Hun im sure that is a fine number mine with my m/c was only 30 at 5 weeks


----------



## 7981

Jess there is a huge normal range, dont worry.

Ich the nurse said the number was ok. My midwife is out of town until weds.


----------



## Kelly9

Jen I agree with ICH your progesterone could be a little higher, maybe ask about doing suppositories just in case. Not trying to worry you but they do usually like to see it at 15 or higher. 

Jessica, you have a heartbeat and baby is growing I wouldn't worry if it was ectopic you'd know by now, there are lots of normal numbers for HCG at 5 week. Please update on scan asap! I am super excited!

Did I mention it's my little mans 2nd birthday today?


----------



## Jessica28

Awww. Happy Birthday to your little man...I bet he is super excited!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think he understand but he'll be excited when he sees presents and cake! When id your scan? Soon? wait is yours today or tomorrow? I can't remember, to many people having scans this week. I think it's the same day as mine which is tomorrow right?


----------



## armymama2012

I'm only 5 DPO but I am not thinking positive anymore. After the pains I had last night and now a .5 degree drop in my temp this morning. I am guessing that AF will be here in 5 days. Ugh...


----------



## 7981

Happy birthday little man! My girls turned 3 this week :)


----------



## Jessica28

yes Kelly, scan is tomorrow @ 2!


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is 1130 Alberta time so we'll be going in close to the same time!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen, good news about your numbers & scan! :)

Jess & Kelly, can't wait to hear news of your scans!!

Tabs, ouch. Hope your eye heals. That is the pits.

My first appt is 16th of August when we get home from South Africa. I have a cold, so not enjoying that! Today is my bday...went for a game drive & had a lovely lunch over the sea. Symptoms....mid-day fatigue (but overall energy good), waves of nausea that come & go quickly, rosy cheeks....not much else I can think of now. Oh yeah, somewhat forgetful. haha! And my oil supplement that comes with my vitamin makes me feel sick and burp up fish taste. hahaha

Just wanted to pop in! We're flying home Monday, will be back in USA Tuesday.


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Happy Birthday hun :hugs:

Kelly - Happy 2nd Birthday to your DS :D


----------



## lch28

kelly & jess can't wait for your scans. it is so exciting !


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny you have the same b day as my son :) 

Thanks guys I am very excited for my scan tomorrow! I just want everything to measure perfectly with a beautiful heartbeat.


----------



## lch28

everything will be perfect! i was freaking out before my first scan. actually my 2nd the first didnt show anything! i was only 4 weeks though. but the one at 6 weeks i was so scared especially cause of the low progesterone . just found out ill be on these suppositories my whole pregnancy plus p17 shots. i am gonna be one moody lil lady lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Ewwww I'm on the progesterone inserts till 10 weeks and I'm already fed up. Counting down the days, 20 to go!


----------



## lch28

they suck!! lol. are you taking crinone?


----------



## 7981

Now I'm getting worried. Will it hurt to wait until next week when my midwife is back to ask about progesterone supplements?


----------



## lch28

jen i dont think it matters. i didnt know until i was 6 weeks


----------



## Kelly9

I'm taking endometrin it's a tablet twice a day.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen, it seems we are only a day apart on our pregnancies! :)

I hope none of you preggo ladies get a cold. It is pure misery. I can't breathe at all and can do nothing about it. Anxious to get back next week to get my blood test done.

Kelly, hope you & family enjoyed DS's bday! The terrific twos!! :)


----------



## tabs46001

i had colds constantly with my son's pregnancy they were actually going to do my c section a week earlier than what they did because he had dropped and was ready but i got strep throat so they waited until it was out of my system and amazingly he stayed in until i went into labor the morning of my scheduled c section but it was ok cause i was already at the hospital lol


----------



## 7981

Jenny i just noticed that! Cant believe we are bump buddies!!! :)

Colds while pregnant are the worst!


----------



## lilblossom

I don't check in for a couple days and have pages to read to catch up. 

Jen, great hcg number....I am sure they will monitor your progesterone level. and its cool you and jenny are bump buddies.

Jenny; so sorry you have a cold.. hope it eases up on you so you can enjoy at least some of your trip.

Kelly and Jess; look forward to seeing your scan pics.

Tabs; Owie...make sure you get close enough to your boss just in case its contagious...lol then make sure if she takes time off that she gets her own points haha. You really should see HR about those points as I think its illegal to penalize a woman in any medical pregnancy circumstance...There is a whole section on that on our wall in our break room. It's a federal protection for medical leave based on how many hours you have worked in the last year.
Just food for thought.

As for me, am on cd 3. Today is blessedly light. Yesterday was horrible...I don't think I bled like that during my worst days of my mc. What is weird is the cramps were different than what i am use too. And i had more clotting. I think its because I have taken up biking with my husband and its changing my body some. Not sure so if next month feels weird too I am gonna make an appointment to be looked at. 

Was a little disappointed that we didn't get a bfp but in looking for a silver lining I realize that I will be able to celebrate our anniversary with a bottle of wine. Our anniversary will actually be my predicted O day this month so we shall see. Pretty sure there will be bding :rofl::rofl::rofl: Actually if I do get pregnant this time the due date will be really close to my daughters birthday seeing as this is the month she was conceived 20 years ago.

Anyway it's my day off and i need to gather my steam cleaning equiptment so i can clean our landlords carpets...extra money for our trip. will stop back to see the pics of your scans today


----------



## Kelly9

Jess good luck on your scan! Can't wait to hear about it.

Jenny it was a fun day I hope you had a good b day as well.

Getting sick while pregnant SUCKS, you get it so much worse and it lasts so much longer. I've been lucky so far, knock on wood but I know it's only a matter of time until I do catch something.


----------



## Kelly9

Jess I'd thought you'd have posted by now since you were a little before me, I hope all has gone well for you? Please update soon!

Well I'm back, I have 1 healthy baby measuring 7+3 with a HB of 153, I'm very happy! My due date is march 26th. My next scan is in 13 days then I have another one a week after that then 1 days after that one so I'm getting lots of scans and my fistula will be well monitored. I'm relieved. There's a pic in my journal.


----------



## lch28

awesome news kelly, our babies have the same bpm =]


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Jess I'd thought you'd have posted by now since you were a little before me, I hope all has gone well for you? Please update soon!
> 
> Well I'm back, I have 1 healthy baby measuring 7+3 with a HB of 153, I'm very happy! My due date is march 26th. My next scan is in 13 days then I have another one a week after that then 1 days after that one so I'm getting lots of scans and my fistula will be well monitored. I'm relieved. There's a pic in my journal.

Wonderful first pic...big :hugs: and excited for a series of pics over the next couple weeks lol.


----------



## lch28

okay i dunno if i told you ladies this but i take crinone progesterone gel. after it is absorbed it turns into clumps that the nurse said i could clean out before next application. so i hadn't done it in a few days and decided it would be fine to do it yestserday night. i was freaked to find i could feel my cerclage strings. soo i called my dr about the strings. he was in L&D so i talked to the nurse. She yelled at me for putting my fingers up there =[ =[ and said yes they are supposed to be there. now im freaked out i messed something up or possibly risked an infection


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sure all is well ich, just keep your fingers out from now on. I'd think if you pulled them you'd certainly feel it. 

Jess where are you? You've got me worrying like crazy about you!


----------



## lch28

when was her scan?? 

i think im more worried about infection. ugh.


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't, just keep an eye if you feel hot or not or itchy and irritated more then usual down there, usually you can pick up on infection early enough if you know what to look for.


----------



## 7981

Follow up beta is in! 24852 at 40 hours later!!!! Huge sigh of relief. Can't wait to see his baby on Tuesday! Hope you are all aging a great day, can't wait to catch up on posts. Will check back later :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ great news

Her scan was at 2pm nfld time which would make it about 6:10 I think now.


----------



## lilblossom

If I remember right she has to go a ways to see her doctor so may have made of full day of it. Hope she posts soon though


----------



## 7981

Lil I hope you get to do lots of anniversary BDing :)

Kelly that is such great news, I would love to see pics but I don't know the link to your journal. :)

Tabs how is your eye? I gree with Lil, you should talk to someone in human resources about those points.

Ich, I bet everything is fine, just watch for signs of infection like Kelly said :)

Jess- how did it go???


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. i feel completely fine down there .

jen great news on the hcg! 

jess we are waiting to hear from you!!


----------



## Kelly9

my journal link is right in my siggy called raising skyler and growing tulip.

She's really got me worrying now.....


----------



## lch28

is she usually on every day?? i know like lil said it is pretty far away from it


----------



## Kelly9

She's in an isolated place in nfld but they have a helicopter for transport I would think shed be home by now but maybe not. I'm going to keep worrying tilll she posts.


----------



## lch28

awww. im sure she will post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey all just popping in...

Kelly...my EDD is March 13th hehehe YAY!

Ich, just watch for infections....but I'm not worried about it. You will be fine.

AFM... This infection is kicking my butt...can't wait to be over it.


----------



## 7981

Still no word from Jess? Hope everything is ok.

Hope you feel better soon Sweetz.


----------



## Jessica28

Hey Ladies...Sorry I had you worrying and waiting! Lil was right...I have a long ways to travel for appointments...one of the downfalls of rural Newfoundland! Our ferry service is back on schedule now so it takes even longer!

My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say!

Kelly - Did you get scan pics??

I am going to try and figure out how to upload on here!


----------



## tabs46001

eye is better just a lil swollen still and i cant go to an hr cause she is the hr the sup the ceo everything and since she has less than 50 employees under indiana law she is not governed by fmla and they stress that they are a at will employer and can fire you at anytime for any reason

congrats on the awesome scan jess : )

afm still crampy had a whole bunch of cm yesterday so thought i was gonna start cause i usually start like hours after i get some cm but still nothing cd26 though so still a few more days


----------



## lch28

jess yay!!!!!!! that is great news hun!! you are a lemon! =]


----------



## Kelly9

Jess thats great! I was all worried. I posted a pic of tulip in my journal link is in my siggy. 

Tabs that sucks about your job. Hopefully the witch stays away


----------



## Excalibur

Glad to hear the scans went well ladies :D

Jess - Tyler's heartbeat was in the 170's so maybe you are having a boy :winkwink:


----------



## Jessica28

How do I upload a pic?


----------



## Excalibur

Go to "Go Advanced" and click the add attachment (the little paperclip) :D Or if you use photobucket or anything just copy the picture code and copy/paste it in here.


----------



## armymama2012

I feel like I am always the only one still trying. I feel so outnumbered.


----------



## Jessica28

Going to my Moms soon to try and upload a pic! My comp is just not cooperating!


----------



## Jessica28

Here my baby at 14 weeks! Looks so much smaller than some of the 12 week scans I have see!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 7981

Yay Jess :) awesome!


----------



## tabs46001

well tomorrow will be cd27 im contemplating whether i should test or just wait hhhmmm decisions decisions lol


----------



## Kelly9

Army mama you're not the only one. I remember feeling that way but everyone go is pregnant is cheering for you. 

Jess nice pic! 

Tabs it's 12dpo I say if you want go for it.


----------



## 7981

Armymama we all had moments like that.

Tabs :test:


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Lovely scan picture :D


----------



## Kelly9

Did you test Tabs?


----------



## 7981

How is everyone today? I am exhausted and nauseous.

Forgot to mention that my back and bbs are killing me. I am having a grumpy day.


----------



## Kelly9

I have lots of grumpy days these days. I am looking forward sort of to working for the next 2 weeks full time and getting a break from my son, he does my head in some days.


----------



## 7981

Lil and tabs how are you?

Jenny are you back in the states yet?

How is everyone else?

I'm nervous for my follow up viability scan tomorrow. Hoping for a heartbeat!


----------



## lch28

hey jen. yay for scan tomorrow!! you will see a beutiful hb! 

where is everyone lol?? any testers?

afm i am really really sick. i have a terrible sinus infection, fever, body aches, chills, sore throat, head ache, on top of that MS.. ugh! its awful. now i have to take antibiotic and i always get a yeast infection from that. which will not be good for my stitch


----------



## 7981

Oh no Ich! I hope you feel better soon. I always get yeast infections from antibiotics too, man do they suck! Maybe you will get lucky this time. 
Thanks for the encouragement. I am so stinking nervous. I feel better today then yesterday, I was so nauseous all day yesterday.


----------



## Sweetz33

Gl 7981! Fxd

Ich sweety feel better soon!

AFM...slight MS still but getting better. Not much to talk about. DH going to Tampa for the day tomorrow so I get some peace and quiet lol


----------



## lilblossom

I am fine and am checking in to keep everything updated but am taking a break from the ttc...am ntnp. Basically just gonna celebrate our anniversary this weekend with out all the worry over opks and temping. Don't even have opk's in the house anymore. Gonna have fun sex because we are in the mood. lol its how i got pregnant the last 2 times.


----------



## Sweetz33

fun sex is the bestest!! have a blast lil and happy anniversary!


----------



## lch28

happy anniversary lil!!

thanks sweetz. i tried to sleep but i just cant get comfy


----------



## Kelly9

ich get an script for difulcan and take it at the same time it will prevent yeast infection and eat lots of plain yoghurt. 

Sweetz, I just had a serious boy vibe for you when I read your post. 

I have ms but working and keeping busy keeps it at bay but as soon as my mind wanders I feel it again.

Working full time till end of august now so hopefully that will help and I don't get so sick I can't work.


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY!!! ^_^ I hope it is a boy bc that is what I want sooooooooooooooooo bad!!


----------



## Kelly9

lol and I want a girl lol!


----------



## sara3337

Ich hope u feel better soon. Are we allowed to take antibiotics while preg?

I will be having a scan tomorrow ,, yeyyyy


----------



## Sweetz33

Sara I am on them right now for a bladder infection. Certain ones are okay.

My scan is on the 22nd. I will be 11 weeks. Might go in this week if doctor wants me too bc of having the infection. I need to call tomorrow.


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks for anniversary wishes...its actually Sunday:)


----------



## Storm7

Hi all!

Happy Anniversary for Sunday Lil. 

Good to see all those babies are growing well! Hope you are all doing well. 

AFM: 6 DPO today. AF arrived at 5DPO last cycle so I am a step ahead of that!


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Good luck today hunni :hugs: 

Ich - Hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## 7981

Ich I forgot to mention the diflucan, it's a life saver! 

Lil NTNP might be just what you need :). Less stress is always good.

Sara good luck at your scan, I have one today too :)

Kelly I hope you get our girl and I hope you get your boy Sweetz. I am hoping for a boy myself. Fingers crossed.

Tabs, everything ok?

Thanks Ex :) hopefully I get to keep a picture today, last week they didn't give me one and I completely forgot to ask.


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - You're welcome hun. Aww no, fingers crossed you get some pictures today :D


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. so i took diflucan last time with Sophia and i was kinda freaked about it. the info online about taking it during pregnancy is iffy.. my dr said some birth defects had been reported so i dunno. im taking probiotic and eating yogurt. from what i read online and YI actually does not really affect the stitch. when they say infection its more like ones that will affect the uterus etc. i don't know if i want a boy or girl lol!!!!!! Sometimes i think id like a girl because i was so so excited to have one before. then i get that feeling i always get that im trying to replace sophia. i just get confused. any gender will be fine for us. my fiancee wants a girl very very much.


----------



## 7981

Ich I took diflucan several times with my twins because I'm allergic to suppositories, they are perfectly healthy :)


----------



## lch28

really? hmm. i actually juts changed my appointment from thursday to today at 4 pm so i can talk to my doc lol =D im so impatient.


----------



## Sweetz33

I am so cranky today. I mean really bad cranky. Like watch out world....even Satan is running away type cranky. Yeah...that bad...and stupid idiotic completely oblivious DH isn't making it any better.....oh and my ladies apparently are producing milk already as I have started to leak....wtf?! Asked doctor and he said it is normal for people who have more then 2 kids....sigh...I swear this time around my body hates me. Oh and I landed up throwing up all over the bathroom last night...why you ask? I saw a booger....a BOOGER! *yuck!* why do men have to be so gross?! Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lch28

aww sweetz feel better hun.. i started leaking at 11 weeks


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich I swear to GOD I am about to smack this man...........my anger is about to boil over..............arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! *heavy breathing*


----------



## lch28

hahah whats he doing?? my fiancees on a fishing trip. boo.


----------



## Sweetz33

He is just such an oblivious flipping moron sometimes......speaking of him....I just got home from dropping him off about 30 minutes away....told him why don't I just stay out here since you are not going to be that long.....he insisted I go home.....I have been home may e 20 minutes....he calls for me to pick him up!!!!! OMFG!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! To top it off I am sick vomiting with every strong smell (or site of booger he leaves in. The flipping shower)........*twitch*


----------



## lch28

my fiancee does that some times. last weekend he insisted on going out to his friends house even though we were going to go visit my mom. so i dropped him off since hed be drinking. literally the minute i get into our town he calls me and says he misses me and too come pick him up. he didnt miss me he just decided he didnt wanna be there and figured if he said he missed me i wouldnt be as mad lol


----------



## lilblossom

Umm, did Tabs test? have been checking in to see but think I missed it.

also looking for Jen's pics from the scan today


----------



## tabs46001

Sorry its been crazy ive been super exhausted and nauseous for the last few days but dont get excited af showed today right on time the proper b lmao
anyways how are all you ladies?


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Really sorry af showed :( Sending you lot's of lucky dust for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## 7981

I am so relieved!!! We saw a heartbeat and they moved my due date up one day, EDD 4/5/13 :)
Sorry the pics are so big, can't resize them on my iPad.
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-08-14_17-29-08_596.jpg
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-08-14_17-28-58_569.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Soooooooo happy for you hun! Great scan pictures, so cute! :D :hugs:


----------



## lch28

jen im so happy for you!! beautiful pics

went to my dr appt today.. cervix healed great and it is closed/at a good length. here is my scan pic! look at the babies lil legs!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sweetz33

SS Tabs!! Not cool man, not cool...

Ich & Jen beautiful scans!


----------



## Kelly9

Nuce pics both if you! 

Sweets I threw up in my mouth today yuck! 

Tabs boo!

Afm I found and heard tulips heartbeat today! At 8 weeks it was
168 I'm very excited!


----------



## lch28

thanks kel!! awesome about the doppler!! i have been considering getting one even though i know ill become obsessed. what kind do you have?


----------



## Kelly9

I have a sonotrax B/ Sonoline B they're the same. It's amazing.


----------



## lch28

happy 8 weeks btw. hmm.. im gonna go look it up.. i really really want one =]


----------



## lch28

im going to order it but it says to choose 3MHz obstetrical probe or 2MHz. do you know what that means lol?


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs: so sorry for the arrival of the witch...why can't she leave us alone? haha

Jen and Ich, great scan pics

Kelly awesome you got to hear heatbeat.

afm...just relaxing..nothing to report.


----------



## Kelly9

Get the 3mghz more sensitive it's the one I have although you'll hear your baby no matter what at over 13 weeks. 

Relaxing sounds so nice lil I don't remember what thats like!


----------



## armymama2012

Holy cow! I just took another OPK for the heck of it and it is 2x darker than the control line. I swear its so dark purple its almost black! I will take and post a pic in a minute. Still going to test tomorrow!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Back home finally! I about hit the security people in Amsterdam...so rude and they took my heat protection spray even though it was less than 100ml. And then had to stand in some scan booth and flipped out when they kept correcting me how to stand. And then made me take my boots off. I threw them. Lol. I was in a major huff!! Gotta love the moods!!! Haha! Over 30 hrs of travel total. It is good to be home and enjoyed sleeping in my bed.

Jen, yay for the photo!! Looks great! Hope they do the same for me Thurs.

All the progress on babies is looking great! Love all the scan photos!

Tabs, hoping this is the witch's last trip to town!!
Lil...same for you! Maybe this will be both of ur months.

My first appt is Thurs AM, so anxious for it!


----------



## Kelly9

I'd have flipped to Jenny! I was offered the choice of standing in the big round thing or being pat down I opted for being pat down since at that point I was nearly 18 weeks pg with Hannah (was on my way to Toronto for the surgery). On the way back after we lost her if they had of flagged me to be scanned or pat down I would have lost it but thankfully no one bothered me maybe I just looked so deathly ill and scary? 

Home is always nice when you've been away. Will you have a scan at this apt?


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Lovely scan picture :happydance: 

Kelly - Yay for hearing Tulips heartbeat, so amazing isn't it? :D


----------



## Kelly9

It's amazing every time! I've missed things like this since having my son and being pregnant before, can't wait for movement, I had it early with both my other pregnancies like 15+ something with my son and 13+3 with my daughter so I'm hoping for it to be around the 13th week again when I start to feel things. That is not to far off!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey all...today has been a rough day of sorts. My emotions are all over the place. I can't keep a single mood for longer than 5 minutes. I feel like I'm loosing my mind.... ~_~ It is so frustrating. I am hoping this is normal. My next appointment is on the 22nd...might call doc tomorrow if I am like this again. I really don't like it...I feel crazy.... *cries*


----------



## lilblossom

Pregnancy = mood swings...<shrugs> some suffer more than others. Its a hormone thing. Hang in there and do yoga...suppose to have a lot of benefits including calming and soothing.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks lil....I will try yoga. I'm just kinda down these days. Lots of life changes and stress hitting all at once...it sucks


----------



## lch28

aww sweetz im sorry. try not to stress so much hun

kelly i didnt feel movements with Sophia until 19 weeks, this week i swear ive been feeling flutters. thought i may be imagining things :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

^ could be you'll know in another week or so if they get stronger.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sending you lot's of :dust: :D


----------



## Kelly9

sweets don't do downward facing dog or anything that inverts the uterus though, it's not recommended.


----------



## armymama2012

Well temping confirmed I ovulated yesterday. We Bd'd last night and will for 2 more nights. Testing on the 27th!


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats on o : )


----------



## lch28

good luck armymama

lol kelly this is such a silly question and i know nothing about yoga but uhh.. would doggy style sex invert your uterus :blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh....today is an ugh day....lol I at least finished 90% of my daughters school shopping and figured out what foods my growing monkey will allow me to eat lol!! She/he likes apple cinnamon oatmeal, stuffing, Mac n cheese and peach juice. This is a carb/fruit baby hehe


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks Excaliber...really not trying this time though...going with the flow and enjoying my husband...It's been a happy 20 years and hoping for 20 more. 

I will say that I am definitely experiencing lots of wetness lol...not even checking my cervix though so don't know what consistency it is. 

Good luck Armymomma...hope you caught that egg.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - You're welcome hun. Not trying is when a lot of ladies actually catch on :winkwink:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - You're welcome hun. Not trying is when a lot of ladies actually catch on :winkwink:

I know I said I wasn't even checking this time but just used the bathroom and had the biggest glob of eggwhite cm I have ever seen...figures that just when I am finished with all the drama of ttc my body is gonna have a strong cycle. Still not buying opks...I refuse...nope.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Lil....figures, right?


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - You're welcome hun. Not trying is when a lot of ladies actually catch on :winkwink:
> 
> I know I said I wasn't even checking this time but just used the bathroom and had the biggest glob of eggwhite cm I have ever seen...figures that just when I am finished with all the drama of ttc my body is gonna have a strong cycle. Still not buying opks...I refuse...nope.Click to expand...

Haha usually the case hun, I am keeping everything crossed for you though. You have a lot of will power if you don't buy OPK's, it will stop you from stressing over them though which will do your body good :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

just have some sex then lil.

ich I don't think it's the same lol, we did it doggy style all during my other pregnancies, it's just downward facing dog really inverts the uterus like almost upside down completely depending on how you do the position.


----------



## 7981

Jenny how was your appt?

Lil hopefully the "break" is what you need, seems like so far your body is agreeing with it.

Tabs how are you?

Sorry I haven't been on much, I am so tired I feel like a zombie. The nausea has been pretty bad in waves too. Happy to be pregnant, but these symptoms are killing me. I was pretty much symptom free with the twins.


----------



## Sweetz33

7981 I'm the same way....no symptoms before, overcome by them this time...I guess I'm having all the symptoms now for my other two pregnancies haha


----------



## Kelly9

^ same! Today is an ok nausea day but the last 3 at work sucked! I remember it coming in waves with my other pregnancies to, with my last one I felt great around 8-9 weeks and thought it was leaving but at 10 weeks it came back and stayed!


----------



## Sweetz33

I was sick, then fine, now I'm sick again....so irritating. I'm also getting weird pulling and stretching feelings the past few days. So uncomfie.


----------



## lch28

im the complete opposite ladies.. my last pregnancy was so hard for me symptom wise. i could fall asleep at any moment and i threw up 3-5 times a day for the first 12 weeks. I have felt great this time. I was a tiny bit nauseous from week 8-10 but thats about it


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe you are having a boy then ich! With my son I was way less nauseated and for a shorter time!


----------



## Sweetz33

I had no symptoms with the girls...so this might be my boy ^_^


----------



## lch28

i think its a boy too lol! ill know exactly 2 weeks from today. i have one scan at 16 weeks and one at 20 but at 16 she said she will tell me


----------



## Kelly9

^ sweet!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay!!


----------



## Excalibur

I haven't had many symptoms and I'm having a boy. Felt nausea a few times but never actually was :sick: My main symptom has been heartburn, had to get a repeat prescription from my Doctor for the mahoosive bottles of Gaviscon Advance :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I had symptoms with my son just not as strong. Today has been pretty great besides just being tired I haven't felt like puking all day! Yippee! Though it will likely return when I go to work tomorrow. Then this weekend I have a wedding reception to go to and Skyler's 2nd b day party.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil hoping this will be it and congrats on 20 yrs!! :dust:

Tabs how is ur eye?

Sweetz just remember every symptom is a reminder that u have a healthy growing baby inside of u! After all we have all been thru TTC it is refreshing to be sick. Lol hang in there friend! :hugs:

My appt went well! Love my doc. Tests confirmed I am still PG so my HCG levels are on the rise. They took my blood and will get test results soon. First ultrasound next week and then we will see the heartbeat. I already made it further in pregnancy than last time. I pray everyday for symptoms so I know all is well. Haha! It seems I eat something one time and then never want to see it again. Hope that subsides bc I am going to run out of choices! :D

Kelly and Ex...my sickness sounds very similar to ur boy pregnancies. Seasick but no vomiting. I only threw up once. But the heartburn gets me every time. I bet I have a little boy. :)

Armymomma yay for O! Now it's just the awful 2ww!! FXed!!


----------



## lch28

im def thinking boy now lol.. i only threw up once but with Sophia it was numerous times a day. Plus im not even that tired. and boy did it worry me for the first 3 months.. now it doesn't lol i just consider myself very lucky this time around. but seriously.. i was like "sure" id mc =[


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Sounds like you could be having a little boy :)


----------



## 7981

Looks like everyone predicts boy :) I am hoping for a boy myself- we have 3 girls already! My symptoms are also opposite of last time, so hopefully I'll get lucky. I called to talk to my midwife about my progesterone and she iss now off until weds. :( I hope baby is ok.

Have you ladies told anyone yet? I'm struggling with keeping this a secret. :/

Lil and Tabs :dust:

Armymama I hope you caught that egg.


----------



## lch28

ive only told my mom and one of my brothers lol.. unfortunately the other brother has the biggest mouth ever and i can only tell him once i tell the whole family. i know he will be offended though so i feel awful :cry: but honestly.. anything you tell him even if you seriously STRESS that it is a secret he just can't resist but telling everyone!


----------



## Kelly9

I also wasn't tired with my son! 

I'm still thinking girl for me the symptoms are pointing me in that direction but there are a few that are kind of on the fence between the 2. Still sticking with girl. Won't know for another 8 weeks at least.... seems so far away!


----------



## lch28

i am gonna be seriously surprised if its a girl lol. I can't wait to find out. My poor fiancee.. comes home early from work today and calls me and he's like.. "why aren't you here? are we meeting at the dr?" and im like what doctor.......???! and he goes you told me you were finding out the gender this friday. lol. i was like noooo in two fridays. bless him


----------



## Jessica28

Ich - you are finding out the gender at 16 weeks? I am team neutral but its exciting to be able to find out so early. 

I am hoping to be scheduled in for another scan for the first or second week in September! Still not feeling any movement yet...feel some flutters every now and then but not often....can't wait until the kicks start! I am 15 weeks today and sometimes it still doesn't seem real!


----------



## Kelly9

you can determine gender by 16 weeks if baby cooperates, I knew my girl was a girl at 15 weeks. A lot of scan places won't do it though because people have been aborting based on gender I guess. If I find out it will be at 16 weeks, I'll have to drive a bit to get it done but it would be worth the drive. Otherwise I'd have to wait 3 weeks to find out at the 18-20 week scan.


----------



## lch28

i found out Sophia was a girl at 12 weeks lol. yes at 16 weeks ill find out if baby is cooperating . i have a scan at 16 weeks and one at 20 =]


----------



## Kelly9

I've been told and it's been right that early I just still have doubt, I like the confirmation a little further along but with both my kids I knew what they were so it wasn't like I was finding out, it was just being confirmed.


----------



## Sweetz33

5 days until I get to hear the heartbeat yay!! ^_^


----------



## Kelly9

6 days till my next scan! Woohoo some fun days are coming up!


----------



## Sweetz33

Heck ya Kelly!! Care to join me in a happy dance lol


----------



## Kelly9

:happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY!!! ^_^ :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Can't wait to find out what you lovely ladies are having :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Now feeling sick 24/7 but not throwing up. SUPER tired trying to work. And the smell of food in the kitchen makes me want to barf. Woke up this morning....feel sick. Lol. Guess baby is healthy! Now for the question of the day....what random food will I be able to keep down today? And my vitamins are also making me sick. Maybe with this picky behavior it is a girl after all. :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

when i was prego with my son i only puked like 4 times but the nausea was killer i couldnt get out of bed before 10am and not be sick my best friend is having to deal with that too now she can only keep down chicken soup the doc says if she loses anymore weight from being so sick he is gonna put her on something to help with the nausea 

afm just focusing on my body and my lil monkey boy : )


----------



## Jessica28

Hey ladies....

A few weeks ago I first started noticing some flutters but now I am feeling nothing. I am really worried especially where i have been so stressed out.....is this normal to not be feeling anything yet?


----------



## Kelly9

^ jess it's normal in the early days for it to come and go for days at a time. You're still very early to be feeling things. Don't worry about it. 

I have troubles with my pills to, I've thrown up a few times in my mouth after trying to take them, the evening ones seem to be worse. No out of mouth vomiting for me but I'm sure I would have a couple times at work if I wasn't mentally battling it so hard not to. My ms comes and goes throughout the day. It's nice cause I get a break every now and then.


----------



## 7981

Tabs how is the weight loss going? 

Lil Happy Anniversary :)

Jess I didn't feel the twins move until about an hour after our gender scan, I was 18 weeks. :) I hope to feel this baby sooner though.


----------



## tabs46001

its going good down 10lbs for the first month so far ive actually had more energy since i started working out which helps lol


----------



## 7981

That's great! You should be really proud of yourself :)


----------



## Kelly9

I could never loose weight when I tried whether I worked out or ate better or ate less, it was frustrating so I think you're doing a fantastic job tabs! Turns out the only thing that made the scale budge remarkably for me was having a baby! I was like huh? How does that happen. I chalk it up to bf'ing. Am hoping I am just as lucky this time.


----------



## tabs46001

dh pissed me off so went to the gym to work out my aggression wasnt my day to weigh in but i did anyways and im now down 12 lbs im so excited i weigh less now than i did when i got prego with my son lol


----------



## lch28

thats awesome tabs!


----------



## lch28

we decided on a name for a girl - Ava. I love it. No clue for boy names lol


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs great!

Ich, my mom was really pressuring us to use Ava (but spelled Eve just pronounced the same way) cause my great grandmas name was that but my DH and I promised each other no family names she was quiet upset. Its a very pretty name though, just one that exists in our family already.


----------



## lch28

awww.. my mother named me Lily after my grandma (she passed away when my mom was 17) because when she was pregnant with my older brother, she told my Grandpa she'd be naming him Melissa if he was a girl. My grandpa did not talk to her for 4 months - she figured she had no choice but to name me Lily when i was born.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Great news on the weight loss hun :) 

Ich - Ava is a lovely name :flower:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yes you go Tabs! Doesn't it feel amazing? :)

Ava is pretty. Our girl name is Lynn Marie. My grandpa's name and mom in laws name together. Also having hard time with boy names bc my family is huge and all the good names are taken. We like Luke.


----------



## JennyNBaby

5 days away from previous due date. Wow.


----------



## lch28

i love that name jenny. i find that boys names are really really hard!! Due dates are hard =[ im glad you are preg now though


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks for all the happy wishes for my anniversary. We had a wonderful weekend filled with wine tastings at 3 different wineries and I only cooked 1 meal the whole weekend long. If I add up how much we drank this week end I think my head will start hurting so just will say we enjoyed ourselves very well.
So much fun we are getting a bunch of people together to go to one of the wineries again this Friday....look out liver ha ha. 

I got all caught up and glad everyone is doing ok.


----------



## lch28

lil so glad you had a good time :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Boy: Xander Cole
Girl: Abagail ??? *sigh* Girl names are so hard....


----------



## Kelly9

Boys names are the hardest. We had our girl name picked out years ago (sorry not sharing) and of course we had a boy first, took us forever to pick a name, well thats cause of my husband, I had a lot I liked he didn;t like most of them. If this one is a boy I have a name I want to use and I told DH I'm putting my foot down since he chose our sons first name.


----------



## lch28

i defff think boy names are much harder. i like anthony.. but then i would really not want people calling him tony so i dont think that one will work for me!


----------



## Kelly9

I had to get over the idea of people eventually possibly calling our son sky which I hate. I figure. Our friends and family will call him skyler cause I will insist ad if he chooses to let his friends call him sky thats his choice.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Glad to hear you had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....

Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!


----------



## lch28

thats great jessica.. 

This is what a pamphlet from my doc office says -
You should gain about 2 to 4 pounds during the first three months of pregnancy and then 3 to 4 pounds per month for the rest of your pregnancy. Total weight gain should be about 25 to 30 pounds

. With Sophia i only gained 12 pounds in 23 weeks, i was so sick the first 12 weeks i hardly kept anything down. umm this time.. well.. lets just say ive gained A LOT already.. lol.. like 12 pounds... :blush: oops. ive not been sick at all just starving! as long as you are eating well and taking pre natals it should be fine. you are supposed to eat an extra 300 calories a day


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil glad u had an amazing time! Sounds fun. :)

I can hardly eat anything. I think I am gonna get some gummy vitamins today since pills are making me sick. 24hrs a day nausea feeling with no vomiting. I just read "The Help" in two days. Lol. Enjoyed the book, gonna watch the movie next. Basically do nothing all day and then sit as much as possible at work (unless I am needed) bc I feel nauseous and tired. Don't see how I could gain weight except for maybe some fluids. Tummy feels so strange, like I can feel it stretching and moving sometimes. Everyday is a surprise during first pregnancy.

I have a good boy name but hubby doesn't like it. Bah hum bug.


----------



## Sweetz33

I take 2 flints tone vitamins bc the prenatals make me sick. As for weight gain I will find out today! Yay! Today is the heartbeat appointment and I am so stoked!!


----------



## lch28

awesome sweetz let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sweetz33

You know it bump buddy hehe


----------



## lch28

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Jess wish I had that problem! With my son I gained 22 in 40+ weeks, by 18 weeks with Hannah I had gained 7, by 9 weeks this time I've gained 3-4!!!! Going to start making better eating choices, part of me is wondering how much is bloat and water retention and if any could be from the progesterone I'm on. I'm only on it for 5 more days so maybe I'll go down a pound or two, plus my ovaries are still quiet large. It's my goal not to gain anything else till 13 weeks.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm back!! Very strong and healthy heartbeat of 166 bpm!! They said since you are only 11weeks might be hard to find....NOPE!! She found it in less than 30 seconds lol it was so amazing to hear!! Even DH was smiling and I haven't seen him smile in a while...too bad numbnuts screwed up the simple task of taping it... *facepalm* I am scheduled for. 12 week ultrasound next Thursday. ^_^ as for the weight...I lost 9lbs. He said that was normal considering how sick I have been. He said the ms should slow down by next week.


----------



## lch28

yay sweetz!


----------



## Kelly9

^ all sounds great :) Wish I was down a few pounds lol.


----------



## lch28

lol me too. im scared im gonna gain a ridiculous amount of weight if i keep this up =[ darn. i just cant help it. i literally have to force myself not to stop by that cup cake place every day after work.. mmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich...lol! Luckily cake makes me wanna gag lately. 

Sweetz, yay for heartbeat appt! :)

I had a vivid dream last night I had a girl. She was plump and healthy! It was so real...makes u wonder...
First ultrasound tomorrow! Can't wait!

Kelly, It probably is mostly fluids and bloat. I wouldn't worry. :) my tummy is like a blimp some days. Really need to remember to eat yogurt everyday...think it helps.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Yay for hearing baby's heartbeat, it's such an amazing sound!! :cloud9:


----------



## lilblossom

Had a horrible night...woke up with major cramps and sharp pains in my back in hips...spent a lot of time in bathroom and finally took some advil so i could go back to sleep. Now I am up and getting ready to leave for work and still have some discomfort plus feel queasy...hope I am not coming down with something.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ouch Lil!! I hope it isn't anything too treacherous. :(

Think I have athletes foot... :/ hubby bought me some cream that's safe. Never had it before so maybe it's another lovely advantage of riding the preggo train. Haha


----------



## Kelly9

^ I don't think being pregnant makes you more prone to athletes foot. lol.

Lil I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## 7981

Hope you are feeling better Lil.

Yay for hearing babies heartbeat Sweetz.

I am also way bloated, I look like I'm 4 months pregnant! Thank goodness my work shirts are baggy.

I have been so tired and terribly nauseous everyday from 2ish until bedtime. Eating carbs is the only thing that seems to help, so I am starting to freak about gaining weight as I had really cut down on them to lose weight.


----------



## Sweetz33

Feel better Lil!!

Haven't heard anything about athletes foot...that is a new one for me lol

7981 I was/am bloated as well...annoying isn't it? Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Hope you feel better soon hunni :hugs: 

I noticed today that I am leaking colostrum :shock:


----------



## Kelly9

There's an update and pic in my journal if you're interested


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.


----------



## lilblossom

Today is definitely a better day but hubby got me up earlier than I would have liked so am tired. Hope everyone is having a great day today.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Glad it's going better Lil.

Maybe it's just coincidence that I get athlete's foot my first time while preggo. :haha: 

We heard the heartbeat today!! It was a magical moment...hubby and I looking at each other listening to that beautiful 141 bpm. I was overwhelmed with joy. We got pictures, too. :happydance: I'll post one. Have a symptomless bladder infection, so on antibiotics for that. Still waiting for the blood test results if I carry hemophilia. (My mom is a carrier, and one of my brothers has it.) It's a 50/50 chance for me.
 



Attached Files:







little peanut.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Woohoo! Great scan picture :happydance:


----------



## lch28

yay jenny awesome scan!

ex i started leaking colostrum at 12 weeks lol! crazy. with Sophia it was 19 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

Lil I hate getting woken up! 

Armymama have you o'd yet? 

Jenny great pic!


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly, yes I have O'd, I'm on 9 DPO. None of the food in my house smells or even looks good anymore.


----------



## Kelly9

Well that's got to be a good sign!


----------



## 7981

Armymama when will you test?

Great news Jenny! I have a scan Monday, I can't wait!!! Hope the athletes foot and bladder infection clear up quickly.

Lil did he at least wake you up for some BDing? ;)


----------



## lch28

lol jen..

forgot to mention.. i got laid off yesterday along with 8 other employees. it really sucks.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh no! That does suck. Will it be easy to find another job ich?


----------



## armymama2012

7981 said:


> Armymama when will you test?
> 
> Great news Jenny! I have a scan Monday, I can't wait!!! Hope the athletes foot and bladder infection clear up quickly.
> 
> Lil did he at least wake you up for some BDing? ;)


I am testing on Monday (if my friend can get me the tests in time). That will be the day AF is due. If BFN and no AF, then I will test on Wednesday.


----------



## 7981

Oh no Ich!!! What's your plan? Can you get unemployment? 

Good luck Armymama!


----------



## Kelly9

I bought some maternity pants today, all my others are to big from my weight loss, these should get me through till I'm a little bigger and can maybe hopefully fit into my other mat pants, otherwise it's going to be expensive to replace them all :(


----------



## 7981

Kelly9 said:


> I bought some maternity pants today, all my others are to big from my weight loss, these should get me through till I'm a little bigger and can maybe hopefully fit into my other mat pants, otherwise it's going to be expensive to replace them all :(

I am going to need all new maternity clothes, last time I was big and pregnant it was summer. Not so nice on the pocketbook.


----------



## Kelly9

same here! But I was hoping to reuse the pants


----------



## lch28

I am not really sure how easy it will be to find another job. I think being pregnant may make things a bit harder. Of course i can not tell them until its impossible to hide. but that will be awkward.. "oh by the way im 6 months pregnant" i guess on Monday ill go file for unemployment. boo..


----------



## JennyNBaby

Armymama I hope u get a BOLD bfp! Seems like u crossed all your bases. :)

Kelly I am gonna have a look at ur blog. Wanna see the new photo! Cute how u put "growing tulip" on ur sig.

Mat clothes....gonna be big and fat this winter. I think I will opt for dresses with leggings and cardigans most of the time. And probably Mat jeans with mat shirts with cardigans. FXed I don't blow up TOO big. Lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ leggings and cardigans are a great idea! I'll need to do all my shopping before we move if we ever do. Its looking more and more like we'll be here through fall. I just wanna sell the house already. 

My bump is flattening out in the mornings now, I'm not as big, ovaries are smaller, it's nice to loose some bloat, I get to stop my progesterone on monday! So hopefully I'll get a bit smaller drop and pound or two then really wait for the bump.

Tabs whats been going on with you? You've been quiet?


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Really? Wow, it was only a little bit, not noticed anymore since, really weird lol!


----------



## lch28

i think its normal for where you are in pregnancy. is this your first? im sorry i dont remember lol


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> i think its normal for where you are in pregnancy. is this your first? im sorry i dont remember lol

Yeah it is my first hun. I noticed there was some more coming out today and some of it was white, the rest was clear :shock:


----------



## lilblossom

Morning ladies...So a new chapter in my life is about to begin tomorrow. It will be my first day of classes in 23 years. Fortunately we have set up my work schedule this week to be light only working on Wednesday and Friday after today. LOL too bad can't have a schedule like that all the time but then I would have to work all weekends.

I am excited and terrified at the same time. Its probably what has kept me from being a poas addict this month as I haven 't bought much less used a single opk this entire cycle. 

That said I don't have any real indication of when I ovulated. I do know last weekend was when my fertile period began and I felt those twinges last sunday so should be right around 7 dpo. That means af should arrive by weeks end for me. I will likely test on Thursday if no af before then and if neg then again on Sat if no af. I am doubtful though and think I will see the witch again.


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies,

Glad to see all the babies are growing nicely! 

Lil - fingers crossed you won't see the witch for a while. 

Tabs - well done on the weight loss. 

AFM: I stayed away a little as it was painful to see all the Feb 2013 babies progressing after my rainbow left. However I just thought I would update to say I got my BFP today so now hoping my May rainbow sticks.


----------



## Excalibur

Storm - Sorry to hear about your loss hun but congratulations on your BFP, fingers crossed you have a sticky little bean in there, sending you lot's of :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Storm congrats! Hoping it's very sticky

Duck you still around? How are things coming along with your thyriod? I hope you're well hun. 

Lil what are you going back to school for? Huge congrats for classes! You're taking such a huge step! YOu won't regret it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Kelly yes im still lurking keeping an eye on you all making sure everything is going well with you all xx

I've had a second op to remove the rest of my thyroid and lots of surrounding nodes, I came out of hospital Monday having been cut across my neck from ear to ear so I look like Frankenstein, now I'm waiting on more tests to make sure they got all the visible cancer, then I have to go to a London hospital for radioactive iodine treatment to kill off the microscopic cancer cells, then fingers crossed I'll be cancer free and once the radiation is out of my system I can finally get back to ttc.

2012 has been a nightmare for me with 2 miscarriages and this cancer fiasco so hopefully 2013 will be luckier.

I can't wait to be back joining you all on the ttc bandwagon.

:hugs: xxxxx to you all xx


----------



## Kelly9

That sounds like it means less waiting with the second op? How long will you be doing the radiation and how long will it take ot get out of your system? I hope they got it all! 

ex: discahrge from your nips is normal and common.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! (Yes I still lurk lol)

Storm congrats on you :bfp:

Mrs Duck...You are in my prayers for a speedy recovery

Lil...cool on going back to school! How awesome is that!! :happydance:

AFM - Nothing new really...MS has slowed down. Craving salty foods like they are going out of style. Have 12 week U/S on Thursday (yes I will post a pic lol) Other than that, just trying to make it day to day. Isaac is starting to hit my area so hopefully won't loose power. We are on a tornado watch/high wind advisory/flood watch....yay... *sigh* Hurricane season is a P.I.T.A. here bc it is always hit or miss. We either get slammed or it misses us completely and we don't know until it is here.


----------



## Kelly9

^ I hear you on the hurricanes! It was like that for us when I lived in Nova Scotia, I kind of miss them :( Except Juan, he was brutal, one of our worst ever.


----------



## Sweetz33

Right now it is just rains and a little bit of wind...hopefully it misses us, but watching the weather and it looks like it won't. I'm trying to time the dog's "business time" between the downpours haha


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope Isaac misses you sweetz and glad you and bubs are doing well x

Kelly they have taken lots of suspect tissue out just 2 suspect nodes to test which will hopefully be non cancerous, then as soon as there is good blood flow through this Frankenstein scar I can have the radiation which is just some capsules of radioactive iodine which I must swallow, but that means I become radioactive and must be in quarantine with nobody coming near to me til I'm 'safe' again but then it takes 6 months til it's out of my system completely, then I can ttc again. It's a bit shit really but I'll get there xx


----------



## Kelly9

It is a bit crappy but then you'll be healthy and ready to go! ttc in the new year :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope so xx

How is everything with you? When do you have your next scan?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good, very nauseated atm. Been baking all day to so have lots of sweets here.

Try this recipe ladies it's to die for: https://somekitchenstories.com/2012/01/17/momofukus-butter-cake-bars/

Next scan is thursday, hoping to see my subchorionic hematomas gone, don't need anymore worry.


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your sweets and I hope all goes well for you Thursday xxx

I'll be lurking xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG Kelly those look so good!!


----------



## Excalibur

MrsDuck - Sending you lot's of love and massive :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and may 2013 be a better year for you :hugs: 

Kelly - Is it common this early on aswell? I guess it's to keep your nipples moisterised isn't it? :)


----------



## lilblossom

I am pursuing sonography. Need to get my Associates first which is what i am beginning today. 

Storm; awesome on your bfp. fxed for a sticky bean all the way to your due date. going to up date your status in just a few mins.

Missduck; So glad you are working towards being cancer free. keep us updated and you are in my prayers.

Hope the Issac didn't get too close to you Sweetz.


----------



## Kelly9

Ex I have no idea what you're talking about when you say nipples moisturized? Lol.


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies! It`s been a while. Hope you all are doing great!

*Storm*: :dance: congrats on the :bfp: H&H 9 months hun!

*Kelly*: Wow! you`re a green olive! Glad you and bubs are doing well

*Sweetz*: I`m also a lurker too! Glad your MS has gone done- can`t say much for me :cry: I pray the hurricane does not do too much damage on your end. Stay safe!!

*LilBlossom*: You are gonna be an expert sonographer in no time. That is a cool field!! All the best. What CD are you in now, praying you get your :bfp: news soon!!! 

AFM: MS has really kept me away from a lot of things- esp. food :( Lost almost 7lbs already :(... Today is a good day tho :D

Sorry if I missed anyone!
Sending :dust: to those in 2ww!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> Ex I have no idea what you're talking about when you say nipples moisturized? Lol.

I have heard that some ladies suffer with dry/sore nipples during pregnancy but with the colostrum leaking, it keeps them nice and soft or something like that lol.


----------



## armymama2012

Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Storm congrats on your big news!!

Armymama...go to walmart! :)

Lil so excited for u! I hear that learning in adult yrs is so much more enjoyable and meaningful. You're gonna do GREAT!

mrsDuck...I hope u r fixed soon. You are very strong and brave. Pray u get ur rainbow baby quickly when they eventually give u the TTC green light.

Sweetz we're probably gonna get rain from the storm but we're not in the midst of it. Stay safe!

AFM so excited to hit the eight week mark. And we finally found a church we like and a small group with other couples at same stage as us. Yay! (We've lived here almost a year with no real friends.) Strange feeling today....hungry with no appetite. Just doesn't make sense. Lol. Stomach growls but I don't wanna eat.


----------



## lilblossom

I am approx 8dpo but not certain of that. I will say however that if we don't get our bfp this time that is it. We have talked and decided that we gave it a fair try and will stop now.


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> Storm congrats on your big news!!
> 
> Armymama...go to walmart! :)
> 
> Lil so excited for u! I hear that learning in adult yrs is so much more enjoyable and meaningful. You're gonna do GREAT!
> 
> mrsDuck...I hope u r fixed soon. You are very strong and brave. Pray u get ur rainbow baby quickly when they eventually give u the TTC green light.
> 
> Sweetz we're probably gonna get rain from the storm but we're not in the midst of it. Stay safe!
> 
> AFM so excited to hit the eight week mark. And we finally found a church we like and a small group with other couples at same stage as us. Yay! (We've lived here almost a year with no real friends.) Strange feeling today....hungry with no appetite. Just doesn't make sense. Lol. Stomach growls but I don't wanna eat.


Well DH has the car so I would have to get a ride but I can't leave my toddler here. I don't even want to leave her here with doors locked while she is napping.


----------



## 7981

Had my ultrasound today. They moved my due date up to April 3rd, heart rate was 167. :)
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-08-27_14-46-48_132.jpg

Off to work will- comment later, so much to say to you ladies about your recent posts :)


----------



## armymama2012

Apparently the friend who was sending me some hasn't even got hers that she ordered last Sunday because they were coming from Hong Kong! Ack, if only Walmart wasn't so far away I'd take my toddler and walk but that's almost 3 miles through very busy dangerous intersections. Suggestions?


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Yay for scan picture! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Pssttttt.....ex.......you're and eggplant today......awesome! ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok now that I caught up lol

Lil awesome choice! Sonography....cool!!

Omg love the scan pic 78

The storm missed us (so far) all we have gotten is some wind and some really bad downpours. Nothing too bad.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I get ya ex, I have no idea about that.

Armymama, yeah I would not leave my son alone in the house ever locked doors or no, you never know what can happen. Hopefully you get some sticks to pee on soon!

hi everyone else, I'm to pukey to post much.


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> Oh I get ya ex, I have no idea about that.
> 
> Armymama, yeah I would not leave my son alone in the house ever locked doors or no, you never know what can happen. Hopefully you get some sticks to pee on soon!
> 
> hi everyone else, I'm to pukey to post much.

I took a digital and it said NOT PREGNANT. My BBT chart says I may have ovulated later than I think . According to its proposed ovulation, I would only be 6 DPO.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - I sure am, thank you hun :D Nearly in the double figures countdown..eeekkk! Glad to hear the storm missed you hun :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Tell me what you think:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3818c7


Thanks for your opinion Kelly!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm back ladies!! 

My little bean sure was saying Hi Mommy!! Very active little stinker. Flipped over onto their tummy, waved, sucked their thumb, scratched their head lol!! I'm in for it when I start feeling movement haha!! 

We took a video and got pictures. Need to upload on laptop but they will be coming very soon! Baby is measuring almost 13 weeks so a bit ahead of schedule. Heart rate was 155. 

It was such a surreal experience.


----------



## armymama2012

Well AF got me yesterday. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Well AF got me yesterday. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.

It was 10 months after my mc that we got pregnant again and well over a year of trying. Don't loose hope. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Happy 12 weeks hunni :happydance: Really glad everything is going ok and baby was nice and active :D Can't wait to see pictures :yipee: 

Armymama - Sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun :( As Sweetz said, don't lose hope, it will happen when you least expect it :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Scratching head


Sucking thumb


Flipped over on tummy lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Awwww! Lovely scan photo's chick :D The one where baby is sucking their thumb is so cute! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I wish there was a way you could upload a video! Watching my lil bean scratch their head was adorable! It was like they were saying "Hmm...I wonder what keeps pushing down on me" hehe


----------



## MrsDuck

Beautiful scan pics sweetz xx


----------



## Kelly9

Very nice pics :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow...weird...ex...I just took a nap and had a dream with you and another lady on a different thread in it. It was about your babies birth. It was a beautiful thing and you were ecstatic! Weird thing was in my dream you were having a girl lol.


----------



## lch28

beautiful scan pics! i find out gender tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Eeee! Ich! I have another friend finding out tomorrow as well!


----------



## lch28

=D im soooo excited lol


----------



## Jessica28

And I am going out of town for the night and won't know the gender of Ichs baby til I get home tomorrow night... I can't wait..... How I am staying team yellow, I will never know! lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz great pictures!! 

Jen....we're 4 days apart for due dates!! Nice scan photo!

Armymama, how frustrating and sad. :( if it helps at all, I was angry too. We actually started using protection every time...except ONE. That is when I got PG again. I was STUNNED. (Got PG july 14th) You will get ur BFP one of these days!! :hugs:

Ex...wow u are really chugging along!! 

Jess...team yellow....I thought about it but don't think I can take it. Lol! Plus will help us plan. If we have a boy we get a lot of stuff from a friend. Girl...we start from scratch.

I wish I could eat more...and when I do eat the only things I really can stomach are not super foods. Bought some preggie pop drops to help with nausea a little.

Hurricane Isaac is busy annihilating New Orleans....so much water!! Shame, some people lost their homes TWICE now. 

Ich....anxious for the big news!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sitting in waiting room for scan and all I can think about is that I have to pee!


----------



## lilblossom

Hi ladies. The :witch: is in route today...had some spotting last night but still waiting the full out start. Am beginning to feel the beginnings of the cramps so it is a matter of hours. So that means I am changing my status to preventing. I will still be here following all of your successes but no more ttc for me. Going to look forward to the eventual grand children in a few years or so. :dust:to those still trying here and big :hugs: to our ladies who are already expecting. Won't be long before baby pics will be popping up.


----------



## Kelly9

Aw lil I was so hoping she wouldn't come. I hope you don't disappear!

Tulip at 10+2 can't wait for my nuchal in 11 days, baby will be so much more developed, even the difference between this week and last week was amazing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0758.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lch28

:hugs: lil

beautiful scan kelly

no big news here ladies =[ lol.. the baby was literally sitting up indian style in my uterus. wouldn't budge so another 4 week wait for me!

on the up side.. my cervix is measuring 4cm.. i am thrilled


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww Lil I'm sorry af showed...boo! Don't be a stranger...xoxo

Ich...mine was a stinker too...have to wait 7 weeks now...argh!

Kelly LOVE the scan! Amazing how they grow so fast!


----------



## MrsDuck

Lovely scan pic Kelly xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Wow! That is weird haha, glad everything went well with my birth in your dream though..phew! Aww a little girl, maybe we will have a girl in the future? You never know :winkwink: 

Jenny - Time is flying hun, don't know where the past 5 months have gone! :shock: 

Lil - Really sorry to hear the witch got you! :( :hugs: 

Kelly - Lovely scan photo! :D :happydance: 

Ich - Aww no way! Sorry to hear baby was in a funny position so you couldn't find out the gender :(


----------



## Kelly9

Ich thats poopy silly baby!

Sweetz, you wouldn't get an accurate guess at this point anyway so though it sucks having to wait you're not having to wait till 20 weeks like poor ich!

My friends on here want to do nub theory guesses when I have my 12 week scan so hopefully my tech will be nice and take some full profile pics for me. 11 days to wait!

When do I tell people? I'm undecided if I should just wait the 11 days or not.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly according to tech I'm measuring at 13 weeks and my next u/s isn't for 7 weeks so I have to wait until 20 weeks as well :(


----------



## Kelly9

oh boo! You could always do private


----------



## lch28

i was thinking of doing a private. its only $120 with 3d scan, a dvd, and all this stuff. hmm.. must convince fiancee. kelly i still only told my mom and one of my brothers lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ how have you kept it quiet?


----------



## lch28

im not really sure. i think im just worried people wont be happy for me. im not sure why .. i guess im scared i will be judged . My mom said an insensitive comment, she didn't really mean it to come out how it did but it was something along the lines of "am i trying to replace Sophia" tbh im just way too excited and happy to even worry about other peoples crap right now. lol


----------



## Kelly9

Of course you're not trying to replace her, you're just trying to move on and be happy again. I'm not worried about anyone thinking that for me, my fears come from people thinking I'm over loosing Hannah because I'm pregnant again when thats not even close to the truth.


----------



## lch28

yeah i feel the same!! Ive gotten the worst comments.. one of my OLD friends said to me the the day i lost her "you shouldn't be so upset because you never really knew her" and my mom also said something about how why do i still talk about Sophia if im pregnant again.. havent i moved on? its like.. Hello?!?!? i wont ever move on..


----------



## Kelly9

Thats very insensitive, I talk about Hannah all the time. I can't help it she was my daughter I may have held her for only a few hours but she was mine and people like that are ignorant and should just shut their mouths.


----------



## lch28

i feel the same way.. she just doesn't understand . it doesnt even bother me. i dont really expect anyone who hasn't been through it to get it. I am happy to say that I finally have gotten through the worst of the grieving process. I literally feel like i was dead for 9 weeks. i can hardly even remember it. all i remember is just crying and crying and crying. every single day. it was exhausting.


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ich28 and ladies, hope everyone is doing fine. I am ok too, got a doppler but cant locate the hb. My next ultrasound will be 15th of OCT. Hope everyone is doing just fine. take care


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich very insensitive...my own sister said it was good that I miscarried bc I didn't commit by being a surrogate...now that I'm pregnant now....she no longer talks to me. We had a huge falling out. She called me a mother who doesn't commit to her kids (I have joint custody with my 10 y/o) and the fact that I'm bringing another into the world is just another way "for me to cause hurt and anger on a child and I need to promise to her to commit to this one"...I called her a drunk that needs to focus on her own kids and issues and stop trying to put me down bc she is unhappy with her own life.....yeah.....people can be a-holes sometimes. Trick is don't let it get to you....which I know is very hard.

On another note, I have to get my rottie spayed. :( she is starting to show behavior that is undesirable. Biting, barking, growling when anyone or anything comes near me. Tearing up and chewing on everything. Apparently animals can sense hormonal changes and rotties are a very loyal animal. She is also starting to "herd" me to where she wants me to go, whimpers incessantly if I leave the room without letting her know. Her vet suggested this would be the best as it will calm her down a bit. I hate having her having to have surgery and go "under". *sniffle*


----------



## armymama2012

lch28 said:


> i was thinking of doing a private. its only $120 with 3d scan, a dvd, and all this stuff. hmm.. must convince fiancee. kelly i still only told my mom and one of my brothers lol

My husbands still thinks of getting pregnant again as replacing our son. I will never want to or be able to replace him! And If anyone else thinks I am trying to replace him than they should keep it to themselves! I lost half my heart that day! I was in shock for nearly a month and plagued with guilt after we lost him. I think the emotional strain of losing him is what caused me to lose our baby at 12 weeks in March.


----------



## Excalibur

I don't understand some people, I wouldn't wish Miscarriage upon my worst enemy but if you want a baby so bad, you are going to try again right? If you get pregnant again then it's not replacing the baby you lost, it's achieving what you want, I'm sure the babies we lost were sending vibes down to us from heaven and helped us to get pregnant again, if that makes sense? :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

It makes perfect sense!


----------



## JennyNBaby

People can be so mean. :( Most of them don't even know how awful they really are. Just remember....hurting people hurt other people. Those mean people are not happy. That's why they can't be nice or happy for u.

Lil sorry about stupid witch. Maybe u will have a spontaneous night like we did and WHAM!...never know! :hugs:

My diet today.....one slice of pizza and grapefruit juice for breakfast. Cube of cheddar cheese and cranberry juice for lunch. Nothing normal about me these days. Lol. 

Ich too bad!! Baby must have been meditating. Lol

Kelly great stuff! Like the photo!

Tabs how ya doing?


----------



## lch28

awww sweetz=[ thats awful of your sister and there is nothing wrong about having joint custody. I wish i had equal time with my mom and dad but he didnt want it lol. 

im sorry for your loss army mama. can i ask how far you were?


----------



## Kelly9

I believe she lost him at 17 months of age Ich.


----------



## lch28

=[ so sorry army mama

kelly did you take p17 shots for any of your procedures??

i have to take them for the rest of my pregnancy. i juts found out how much they are and i am shocked.i dont know how were going to afford that


----------



## Sweetz33

ICH YOU'RE AN AVOCADO!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

i know! woo hooo! even though according to my last two ultrasounds im really 16+2 today but decided to leave my tickers up anyway


----------



## Sweetz33

I was told I was ahead as well...they said I was measuring close to 13 weeks on my 12 week U/S


----------



## lch28

its kinda weird cause i know which day i O'd. do you? you werent charting right?


----------



## Sweetz33

No I wasn't charting at all...


----------



## armymama2012

Ich, our son was a vibrant toddler. He was 17 months and 4 days old when we lost him. I was the last one to see him alive but unfortuantely the image of the next morning still haunts me. DH found him in his toddler bed.


----------



## lch28

armymama i am so sorry. i have tears in my eyes, i just can not imagine and my heart goes out to you honey. :hugs: :hugs: did you ever find out why?


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh Army!! That is so sad :(


----------



## armymama2012

lch28 said:


> armymama i am so sorry. i have tears in my eyes, i just can not imagine and my heart goes out to you honey. :hugs: :hugs: did you ever find out why?

He got a hold of a lithium camera battery (the short thick ones) and he managed to swallow it without choking. His stomach acid ate through the battery and the battery acid ate a hole through his stomach wall and poured out into his abdominal cavity. He died of sepsis (an infection that takes over the whole body). He was literally being eaten away from the inside out! I can't imagine the pain *cries* that he was going through. He was lethargic the day before he passed. He never even cried, he just couldn't stay awake for more than an hour without me helping him. He passed in his sleep. I won't go into the details of how he looked that morning but i will attach the last picture we have of him smiling. 

First picture is one of my favorites of him smiling, it was about 3 months before he passed. Second picture is one I took during a Skype call with my mom, I was tickling him. Third picture is him sleeping in his toddler bed 3 weeks before he passed (he was so proud of his toddler bed).
 



Attached Files:







All Over the Map 688.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 10









Video call snapshot 4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7









All Over the Map 927.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg army.....that is so heartbreaking! I'm bawling right now! What a beautiful happy little boy! I'm so sorry you had to go through that. My heart aches for you! I wish you lived near me bc I would be giving you a HUGE momma hug right now!! You are a strong woman....don't let anyone tell you otherwise. God doesn't give us anything we can't handle so I can tell that you are strong. Know that this little angel is up in Heaven no longer in pain. I'm not religious, but more spiritual...and I feel he is now your guardian angel love. My deepest condolences.... :hug:


----------



## lilblossom

Armymama your story is heart wrenching. My heart just aches for you. There are no adequate words so I won't even try to express them. Just :hugs:

CD 2 here and feeling good about our decision. I just need to look into who I should have tie my tubes after the first of the year before the next semester of school starts. In the mean time we will just be careful during our fertile period. considering we were trying full tilt for 6 months with nothing I don't think it should be too much trouble to prevent for 5 months.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Armymama, I cannot fathom the nightmare you have lived through. :hugs: Your little boy looks so joyful and vibrant. I am sorry for your loss and trust 100% you will be blessed again with a child.

Lil your post makes me sad. So final. :( Hope u get blessed with grandbabies soon. :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Sorry i have been so absent i have been creeping and checking in but im done ttc. I came to the realization I wanted a baby for me not for our family because truth is another baby would just make it that much harder to go it on my own which is what i am going to be doing. When our lease is up in January my son and I are moving into our own place. I signed up for one son not 2 and thats how i feel my husbands constant video games and him not helping me with the child we have i finally snapped out of the dream that a baby was gonna feel a void in me i think when i realized what my body could do in working out i realized there was alot i could do on my own. I wish you all the best of luck and know that i am going to be so very happy only having to take care of my son instead of 2 boys lol We havent even slept in the same bed in a good 8 months he sleeps in his video game room im sick of being the one to do all the cooking and cleaning yet im also the one that pays all the bills because he only works part time i finally realized that i am already doing it on my own so why not just do it for real lol
i love you all and ill still stop by and say hi from time to time baby dust to all. oh and i went on birth control just in case and its been making a lil sick isnt it ironic that i stop trying and go on birth control and it makes me feel more pregnant than ever before lmao


----------



## Sweetz33

Tabs.... :hugs: seem like I'm not the only one moving in January. Best of luck sweety!


----------



## Kelly9

:cry: he's so gorgeous. I can't even imagine but you've made me so anal about batteries in my house. I even took a night light out of my sons room cause he could open the back and it had a button battery in it. Lots of hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs I'm sorry to hear that but you're right about already doing it on your own, it's very strong of you to realize this and take that step. I hope you stick around here, and who knows maybe you'll meet someone who treats you better and will have a second chance at having more kids if thats what you want. I wish you all the best.


----------



## lch28

:cry: armymama im so sorry honey. lots of hugs. I cant imagine what you have been through and i hope you can get a BFP for your rainbow soon 

tabs like kelly said that is very strong of you :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

So I've gone and booked a gender scan for October 9th.... lol I'm naughty.


----------



## lch28

lol a private one? do you mind if i ask how much it was? around me its 120. still debating ugh!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yayy Kelly!! We will be finding out fairly close to one another, but u will be sooner than me. And Jen will be same time too I believe...if she does it at 16wk.

Tabs hun, I am speechless. I will never understand "men" who act that way. I am sorry u have to go through that and that you have been carrying such a burden for so long. You are on a good path and things will work out. :hugs: (birth control is the pits.)


----------



## Kelly9

It's 100 for the top 3/4d package with all the extra pics and video but thats cause the office where I live shut down so they offer this deal to those willing to drive the 2.5 hours to the other office. I think it was about 100 before or maybe 75 bucks if you did it in regular grey scale u/s. Also if they can't tell you they usually rebook you at no extra cost a few days later but I won't be making that trip twice so hopefully we can find out.

I'll be 16 weeks exactly oct 9th, I think thats my parents 30th anniversary to.


----------



## lch28

how exciting!! my 20 week is september 27th. i am not going to leave until they figure it out :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

lol I can't blame you! I couldn't wait till 20 weeks!


----------



## lch28

i found out with sophia at 12 weeks. this is like torture


----------



## Excalibur

Armymama - Really sorry to hear such a sad story :( No words that anyone says will take away the pain but just know we are all here for you :hugs: 

Lil & Tabs - Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well somehow I got a positive +OPK yesterday which was only cd 7. We BD'd but halfwayd through I had sharp pain on my left side that was making me want to cry so we had to switch positions. We still finished though luckily. I dont think I am even going to consider cd 7 as ovulation date because i didnt have the right CM. I will wait another week and then use OPKs again.


----------



## lch28

hmm how long was AF? its possible you could be Oing early. id BD for the next week or so lol..


----------



## armymama2012

lch28 said:


> hmm how long was AF? its possible you could be Oing early. id BD for the next week or so lol..

I have long cycles so I doubt I would O this early. Though AF was shorter. I started full flow on Tuesday at 10 and had stopped flow by 9 p.m. on Friday. I spotted until yesterday at 10 a.m. Got a positive OPK with 3rd urine at noon and bD'd at 8 p.m. Going to BD the next two nights and then every lother day. I usually dont ovulate until cd 20-25 but my body does try and fail to ovulate early basically every month.


----------



## lch28

aww hun im sorry. i remember i didnt O for 3 months after i lost sophia and i was so frustrated. i hope you get your rainbow bfp soon <3


----------



## lilblossom

WTH...cycle day 5, thought i was over af and today having a bit of cramping and spotting again. Will I ever be completely normal again? lol


How are all of you doing out there?


----------



## Kelly9

^ lil I hate to say but you might not, as you get older (and I'm so not calling you old!) your cycle changes it can get long shorter etc and you actually have a higher risk of having fraternal twins since you're ovulation hormones change etc.


----------



## lch28

hey lil! glad to hear from you. 

happy lime week kelly


----------



## Kelly9

I'm just happy to not be a prune anymore


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - It's so annoying when that happens, you think the witch has left the building but then she comes back! :growlmad: :hugs: 

Kelly - Happy 11 weeks :D :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Happy 11 weeks Kelly!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Seems like the pregnancies are sailing along so nicely! Yay for everyone! :)

Hemophilia runs in my family....had blood drawn to find out if I carry it (50/50 chance) and they did the wrong test. :( They called with "good news" that I don't have hemophilia. Haha. Only BOYS get it. Women carry it. So now they have to draw more blood and run the correct test when I go back in a couple weeks. Bummed about having to wait at least another month to find out...and it is probably gonna be expensive. Boo.

Lil the unpredictability of ur body is no fun. :hugs: Been thinking of u.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I got a ton of EWCM yesterday and still have some tonight. Hubby is in the field tonight so no BDing but will BD again tomorrow. Trying not to obsess over baby things right now and focus on our marriage and packing for the move. I am thinking and hoping I will ovulate in the next 3 days because of the EWCM. I hope to be able to test on September 28th because that is the day before my due date would have been if my pregnancy had stuck it out.


----------



## Kelly9

Get busy army mama :) 

Jenny I'd make them pay since you didn't authorize them to do the wrong test. It's their fault not yours. Will you know if it's a boy or girl based off this test then?


----------



## lilblossom

doing a little better today...still light spotting but mostly creamy cm now...my body is actually acting similarly to how it did when i was still spotting from mc but my hpt before af started was negative so know that cant be happening. That would have been a total bitch if after deciding no more that I actually had a chemical or something. Actually during my af I had one weird moment where I was in the bathroom doing what you do there and I noticed all this thick blood tinged mucus hanging in a long long stretch and I actually had to break it off. never had that before but do get ewcm during af so maybe just a lot of it. lol


----------



## Kelly9

I get that all the time with AF, I use a diva cup so usually thats how your flow actually looks, when you use a pad or tampon it normally absorbs before you see the mucousy stage.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Armymama hope u get that BFP before due date. FXed! :dust:

Seeing as our insurance will not cover PG (haven't been on a yr) I am certainly going to challenge extra charges from the mistake test. The new test will only tell if I carry the gene, so will not reveal gender. If my test says I carry it then we have to have baby tested at birth if it is a boy. Hoping I am not a carrier!!! Will find out gender and test results in October.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I get ya! I hope you're not a carrier then.


----------



## armymama2012

Is slippery CM technically watery CM? I am crampy this morning on my left side, low temp., HSO cervix, and clear slippery (just slightly stretchy) CM. We did BD at 2 a.m. so could this just be remnants of his spermies instead of CM? Help! I am only on cd 10 right now and I usually dont ovulate officially til cd 20 or later.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Armymama I wish I could tell u! Guess the best thing to do is keep on BDing. It can be so tricky to pinpoint O sometimes. I never had any luck with trying to be a scientist, although I enjoyed learning so much about everything! For some people they are able to track their bodies and get their bfp. I think after MC there is also so much that goes whacky in your body. Had I kept up with my charting longer it might have worked but I stopped out of frustration and simply just got lucky a couple months later. Have u done an OPK??

Pants these days are not so comfy. Have a slight pooch from baby but also so much bloat I look four months! Wearing maternity jeans lately to ease the discomfort. The bump is kinda of fun, even if it is just thanks to fluids and bloating. Haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Jenny, get a belly belt...They sell them at Target. You can wear your old pants, unbuttoned, and no one is the wiser haha!! Or do what I do...just wear a longer shirts! I wear my jeans unbuttoned, held up with a belt, long cami with a fitted shirt over it. Shows the bump, but you are able to breathe in your favorite jeans!


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> Armymama I wish I could tell u! Guess the best thing to do is keep on BDing. It can be so tricky to pinpoint O sometimes. I never had any luck with trying to be a scientist, although I enjoyed learning so much about everything! For some people they are able to track their bodies and get their bfp. I think after MC there is also so much that goes whacky in your body. Had I kept up with my charting longer it might have worked but I stopped out of frustration and simply just got lucky a couple months later. Have u done an OPK??
> 
> Pants these days are not so comfy. Have a slight pooch from baby but also so much bloat I look four months! Wearing maternity jeans lately to ease the discomfort. The bump is kinda of fun, even if it is just thanks to fluids and bloating. Haha

I had a positive OPK the last 3 days but my temp dropped today so FF wont confirm O. We have BD'd basically every day for 6 days. I usually gear up to but fail to ovulate this early. Hoping thats not true this month!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Happy 10 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Been quietish in here. Jenny happy prune that looks like a turd week! lol.


----------



## 7981

Hey ladies! Sorry it's been a while, I have been working way too much (0-1 days off per week) and am incredibly nauseous from 2pm until I am asleep every night. I have been lurking every so often though, you ladies seem to be doing well :)

So sorry that you didn't get your BFP Lil :( good luck at school, that sounds great!

Tabs, you should be really proud of yourself!!! :)

AFM my doc is keeping my March 28th EDD because baby is measuring within 5 days of that now, that puts me at 11 weeks and 3 days. I had an emergency scan on Friday because my midwife couldn't find the heartbeat with the Doppler at my appointment Thursday, it was a very stressful 24 hours. Baby was bouncing around, hiccuping, and waving :) had a strong heart rate of 149. I can't wait for the second trimester and symptom relief! I seriously am ill more than half the day, with the twins I had almost no symptoms, so this is really taking a toll- not to mention I'm working a ton and have two 3 year olds!!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ Well if he's moved you back up even though you know you o'd later then that could be why they had a harder time finding the HB 5 days to a week can make a difference for that. But yay for the extra scan boo to the added stress.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen I am right there with ya on the symptom train. Can't wait for relief!! I had three non-sick days so far...sick again today. And it is all day. And it is so weird...I can feel my uterus stretching at times. Miserable today. Hope we feel better soon! Yay for the active baby on the scan!! :)

Armymama sounds like u O'd but I am no expert. Maybe BD for next week or so for good measure. :dust:

Kelly...lol....yes the prune is so ugly! I remember how glad u were to be upgraded from a turd. :haha:

Well....I would love to keep complaining about how I feel but I won't. Rather be thankful for the symptoms of healthy baby growing in the tummy. :)


----------



## Kelly9

lol yes it was nice to become a lime. Today I had ms but not as bad, maybe I'll get a few days of relief!


----------



## 7981

I have been drinking water with lemon slices in it, seems to help a bit.


----------



## Kelly9

That helped me to but I made it super lemony


----------



## 7981

Smelling the lemon helps too. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] that looks like a turd! That made m lol...

Kelly, amazingly enough, peach juice is really good to help with ms. I had it horrible this time around and am finally getting over it. Ritz crackers help too.


----------



## Kelly9

I hate peach juice! yuck!


----------



## Sweetz33

Eh just an idea lol


----------



## lch28

haha never tried peach juice..


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF wont confirm O but my temp is slowly going back up. I put my chart link in my signature so take a look if you want.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Armymama...seems promising. 

Kelly just finally read a good bit of your journal. Enjoyed the photos! 

Considering buying my own Doppler...must be so nice to hear baby often.


----------



## Spot

I got my :bfp: 20th August, the date my first baby would have been due.
ttc = 10 years


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Spot, wow 10 yrs...A BIG CONGRATS on the BFP! So are you about 6-7 weeks then??


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats spot!

It is nice to hear HB whenever, it's reassuring when I'm being irrational.


----------



## Kelly9

The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.

https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/kelly8910/export--86324645-1.jpg


----------



## 7981

Great news Kelly!!! Beautiful picture!
I can't wait for mine, it's a week from tomorrow :)


----------



## Kelly9

It was nice, she was moving around so much! But now I don't see her till 16 weeks so exactly a month from tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

kell beautiful pic.. wait its a girl??


----------



## Kelly9

lol! Ich I've been calling her a her since about 6-7 weeks, just feel likes it's a girl, we won't know for another 4 weeks but when they did the potty shot today I saw nothing dangling though that might not mean much since it's still very hit or miss this early!


----------



## Kelly9

and I certainly hope she's a she or else "he" might have a complex when born lol.


----------



## lch28

hahahha its okay i keep calling the baby him! 0_o on thursday it will be 2 weeks till i find out. the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Kelly9

It would kill me to! Thats why I booked a private scan for 16 weeks lol!


----------



## lch28

hahah i was going too but idk. its only 2 weeks. may as well wait


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats Spot!! 

I'm trying to convince DH to let me do a private scan. I have a 5 week wait dangit. I don't think I can't make it that long haha


----------



## lch28

are u doing your 20 week at 18 weeks?


----------



## Sweetz33

19 weeks. I'm measuring later then I am. When I was 12 weeks I was measuring closer to 13.


----------



## lch28

me too. lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

Eager little beans we got huh?


----------



## Kelly9

I'd say! Though when you get to 12+ weeks scans aren't as accurate, thats why they only date earlier, cause babies just grow at different rates plus babe's tend to be bigger when it's not your first to. 

I can't wait, I'd go insane. I'm driving 2.5 hours to find out at 16 weeks. Where I live the anatomy scan is done at 18 weeks not 20 which means less waiting.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well then I'm screwed Kelly lol my first was 9lbs10oz 2weeks early....the other 5lbsomething over a month early....eep....:wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

lol! You may have a big one on your hands sweetz, not going to sugar coat it and boys tend to be bigger then girls


----------



## Sweetz33

And I'm doing this au natural.....I think if it is measuring really big I'm going to ask for a C-section. I'm a small boned chica....yeah...I think that might have to happen....


----------



## Kelly9

That doesn't mean anything, if it's a big baby just ask for pain meds lol. I've seen tiny women deliver 9+ pound babies, my one friend is like 5'6 or 5'7 and was like 120 pounds at 40+ weeks and she delivered naturally no problems.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol I was 115 fully pregnant with 1st...I'm 5'5"... She tore me big time! That was painful. They said oh no bigger than 5 lbs. riiiiiiight....


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Happy 12 weeks hun :hugs: Great news at your scan and brilliant scan picture :happydance:

Spot - Congratulations on your :bfp: Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ooo I can't wait til we get some gender announcements here!!

I am going to ask my doc about doing a water birth. My mom had all three of us naturally and we were big...8.5-10lb. I am nervous about ripping and stitches...that sounds so awful.

Kelly stunning picture! She is perfect! ;)

So I threw up really bad last night, put me in tears. First time I have thrown up violently...other times was more gentle and less if that makes sense. Lol. Yesterday was rough....hoping for better today.


----------



## armymama2012

My son was 8 lbs exactly born via C-section due to not flipping into birthing position. My daughter was born VBAC. The doctor said she would be 6.5-7 lbs at birth. Nope, she was 9 lbs 1 oz and 21 1/2 inches long. I had some first degree ripping. The worst part was that all my labor was in my back. They said I was the quietest they had ever had though since I focused on my breathing (btw, I have never once taken a birthing class) and I didn't cry, scream, or yell.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow to that I say HOOAH! And I am sure you know what that means army! Lol! Damn....I cried like a baby when I had my first Braxton hicks with my dd!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Wow to that I say HOOAH! And I am sure you know what that means army! Lol! Damn....I cried like a baby when I had my first Braxton hicks with my dd!

LOL That's ok Sweetz. My mom says I'm tough when it comes to pain. I told her she was lying but after going through labor with my daughter with absolutely no medication I guess she may be right.


----------



## Sweetz33

I hope to have HALF your pain tolerance haha


----------



## Spot

Thanks all :D


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> I hope to have HALF your pain tolerance haha

LMAO, you do what you need to do! I just hope to be pregnant before January.


----------



## lch28

hope so too army. I am not good with pain at all. although i was in labor for 8 hours before i got an epi


----------



## Kelly9

I was 10 of 13 hours without pain meds for my son and even the epi after I still felt the ring of fire etc. With my daughter I was natural given the circumstances I was a mess and not getting my happy ending after the pain. 

This one I plan to try for natural again, I will have a doula to help keep me focused and on task so I can get through the contractions. I don't scream when in labour I just moan loudly. It's how I deal. I swore a few times to with my son lol. Then kept apologizing to the nurses for it :rofl:


----------



## lch28

yeah i wasnt going to get an epi with sophia. i was just a mess and then it really started hurting and she wouldn't come out. they said if i got the epidural my labor might go quicker if i was too relax. they were right, she came out like an hour after it. I just didn't feel like sitting there being in labor for days knowing either way she was not going to make it. My contractions were all over the place. I screamed at a nurse because after sophia came out she basically punched me in the tummy to get the placenta out in one piece (im thankful she did this) but at the time wasn't expecting it and thought a warning wuold have been nice. i had a bruise of her fist for like 3 weeks


----------



## Kelly9

That seems a little excessive! My birth with Hannah was super fast they inserted the meds just once usually it takes 3-4 doses and I was in labour a short while later, my active labour was all of 20 mins.


----------



## lch28

really?? mine was slow and awful =[ im sure yours was awful too. I was in labor from 2:30 pm till 11 pm . I felt like she was trying so hard to stay in =[


----------



## Kelly9

Well yes it was awful I was a mess. Hannah was also my second baby my first labour was 13 hours.


----------



## lch28

do you mind if i ask how much she weighed?


----------



## armymama2012

lch28 said:


> yeah i wasnt going to get an epi with sophia. i was just a mess and then it really started hurting and she wouldn't come out. they said if i got the epidural my labor might go quicker if i was too relax. they were right, she came out like an hour after it. I just didn't feel like sitting there being in labor for days knowing either way she was not going to make it. My contractions were all over the place. I screamed at a nurse because after sophia came out she basically punched me in the tummy to get the placenta out in one piece (im thankful she did this) but at the time wasn't expecting it and thought a warning wuold have been nice. i had a bruise of her fist for like 3 weeks

The placenta wouldn't come out after my daughter was born and the doctor reached in up to her elbow to claw it out. That was the most painful part. As for my miscarriage, I was at 12 weeks along so I was in labor for a good 6 hours before they gave me medicine so I could sleep.


----------



## Kelly9

It's hard to say she had a rather large tumour attached to her coccyx but with the tumour she was 280 grams at 18 weeks. I think babies at 18 weeks are usually around 190 grams so basically the tumour was half the size of her weight wise.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I feel like crying reading all these posts. And it makes me all the more happy that there are so many gorgeous rainbow babies growing as we speak. It also brings about some fear, however irrational. Still in first trimester and not "out of the woods" just yet. Sigh. 

Kelly your hematomas absorbed right? They saw two on my scan...just a little worried.


----------



## Sweetz33

Jenny I'm in my second and still worried. I wish I could be like those women who happily skip through their pregnancies like they are floating on air. I won't be relaxed until my Lil bean is in my arms.


----------



## lch28

aw kelly. Sophia was exactly 1 pound and exactly 12 inches.

happy 14 weeks sweetz


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - I'm in my 3rd Trimester and I still worry, I'm exactly the same as you, I won't be 100%relaxed until he's here in my arms :)


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny what happened to Hannah was so incredibly rare like 1 in 40,000 live births so I don't think you need to worry about it. But our experience has made me very paranoid and scared about this pregnancy. Having a clean 12 week scan has helped but I know I'll be a mess at the 18 week scan. Hannah died at exactly 18 weeks and my scan for this one is at exactly 18 weeks so it's a little freaky. I have my doppler and I'll be feeling her move by then, actually been getting random odd pokes here and there the last day or so, happened twice last night and it wasnt gas, I'm hesitant to call it movement this early but it very well could be. I felt Hannah move at 12+3 for the first time (but only when being scanned) I felt her without having a scanner on me at 13+3 for the first time. I suspect it'll be soon anyway. 

Well off to get my hair done :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and jenny yes I had 2 sch's and both are gone now, I never bled or anything.


----------



## lch28

kelly did you find out about Hannah's tumor at the 12 week scan ? that must have been so hard :Cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes they discovered it at the 12 week scan. I was nearly in tears going in for this one but am happy it's over and behind me now and everything looks great. I continue to hope all will be well.


----------



## 7981

You ladies have gone through so much!!! Hugs :hug:


----------



## lilblossom

Hi ladies, I am still here. I try to catch up every couple days in between homework lol. Glad to see you all supporting each other through your pregnancies...I realized the other day that out of the original bunch, only Tabs and I didn't get bfps' but it appears to be for the best. Glad you are all getting happy news at your scans and can't wait to start hearing more gender results.


----------



## armymama2012

I haven't gotten a BFP but then again I joined kinda late.


----------



## Kelly9

^ Yeah I think she meant out of the original crew, so no offense was meant... although mrs duck doesn't have hers yet and she's been around a while BUT she WILL get it.


----------



## lch28

kelly did you use p17 shots ever?


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> ^ Yeah I think she meant out of the original crew, so no offense was meant... although mrs duck doesn't have hers yet and she's been around a while BUT she WILL get it.

Yeah I know. I came into the game a few months late. No offense taken.


----------



## 7981

Lil how are you adjusting to being back in school? Hope you are well.


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Lil how are you adjusting to being back in school? Hope you are well.

I am getting there...it's a little funny to be sitting there with a bunch of 18/19 year olds watching them falling asleep and complaining how tired they are yet i am full time student and also working 20 to 25 hours a week and taking care of our home....they are in for a big surprise when they get out in the real world haha


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> ^ Yeah I think she meant out of the original crew, so no offense was meant... although mrs duck doesn't have hers yet and she's been around a while BUT she WILL get it.

Well I guess I wasn't including Mrsduck in that as she is taking care of herself with all the surgeries and treatments but still thinking of her. You are absolutely correct though that I was only counting those from the previous thread in that group of women.


----------



## armymama2012

I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! I guess I will test on the 21st so its not a blatant waste.

Had to discard my temp for today because I didnt sleep well last night so now my crosshairs are gone. Now its time to eat something and clean for 2 hours straight...ugh...


----------



## JennyNBaby

Armymama....2WW is the pits. Hopefully this is the last one!!!

Wow, hard to believe some of us have been on the old thread & this one for about 8-9 months already.

Lil...so right. The youngsters are still in "school days" mode where they just see it as another boring requirement to get to another mile marker. Experiencing life and going back to school makes you so much more grateful for education and the enrichment all those classes really offer. A totally different perspective. Glad you are handling it well. For how long do you need to go to complete your program?

Ex, wow! Third trimester already! I am so happy for you! Do you have all your baby gear already? Is the nursery decorated? :)

Kelly, I started reading about the hematomas and got scared....why I asked. I don't have another scan for at least a month. I don't think doc is doing one at my next appt on 26th. Haven't had any bleeding though, so guess that is a good sign. 

On a scale of 1 to 10...I am a 9 for nauseousness today. :S I almost wish I would throw up and have it over with.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Aww thank you hun, I really don't know where the past few months have gone, time has flown! :shock: We have more or less everything for Tyler now barring a few odds and sods we keep picking up along the way :haha: Unfortunately we haven't decorated a nursery for him as our Landlord is being a total jerk so we are looking and hoping to move before Tyler arrives, not much time to do so though really lol.

How is pregnancy treating you hun? Nearly 11 weeks already, wow! :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow...time is flying by....seesh....

Look at you Ex! 3rd tri! Awesomeness!!

Lil...I took a class a couple years ago for my license (security) and it was full of all these youngins. What is funny is I don't look my age at all, and one of them tried to pick me up with a cheesy line. I was like sweetheart...I'm almost old enough to be your mother....he didn't believe me. Then when we had to "say a little about ourselves" I stood up said my name, said I had an 8 year old, graduated college in 2001....then he got the picture haha


----------



## Kelly9

Whats p17 shot? Progesterone? If so no, I did vaginal inserts till 10 weeks, very happy to be done with them.

Jenny yeah I read to but everyone is different, do you know how big they were or where they were located? The majority of them resolve by 20 weeks (mine went away within 2-3 weeks) I think only 1-3% of sch's are considered large and pose an increased risk of fetal demise and if your doc isn't scanning you sooner then I would not worry at all. They checked up on mine 1 week later and they were almost gone then I didn't have a scan for 2 more weeks and by that scan they couldn't see them. Just take it easy, no sex, no orgasm, no heavy lifting or straining including vacuuming carpet or heavy cleaning. Just go about your life but don't stress your body out.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - I can't believe it, eeekkk! How is pregnancy treating you hun? Happy 14 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

I am finally regulating out...if that makes sense lol. Ty for the well wishes! DH is excited as last time we only made it to 8 weeks. He is missing school next Wednesday because he doesn't want to miss a single appointment. Haha!!


----------



## 7981

Jenny I had one too that was gone in a few weeks. My sister is due in December and 
had one early on that she had scary bleeding from, but it cleared up by 16 weeks and baby is looking great!

Lil it's funny how outlooks change and appreciation for things like education and opportunities change as we age :). I am taking Portuguese at the local community college right now and walking around there is so steange..


----------



## Kelly9

It was weird when I when back to school for my nursing degree and I was only 25 at the time having only been out of school for 3.5 years. I'm glad I'm done now though, but if I ever went back it would be for midwifery. 

I think I'm going crazy ladies, I'm pretty sure I felt some movement today, I felt it at 13+3 with my last so it's not SO early that it would be impossible I just figured I'd have to wait another week at least. I'm going to try the doppler tonight to see if that provokes anything as it tends to drive tulip a little bonkers lol, and if these stirrings get stronger or more frequent then I'll know for sure.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok weird question...how can you tell the difference between lil bean and say...gas? I've been having weird sensations but not sure if it is baby or just bubbles going through my system lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ you can't really, just have to wait and see if the "feelings get stronger" or not or if you fart then it's gas lol but I sometimes get weird pokes in my intestines that feels like movement but I know based on location that it's not.


----------



## Sweetz33

I literally lol'd at that Kelly...no farts but weird "wiggly" feelings....so either the fart is stuck, or I'm feeling lil monkey!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> I am finally regulating out...if that makes sense lol. Ty for the well wishes! DH is excited as last time we only made it to 8 weeks. He is missing school next Wednesday because he doesn't want to miss a single appointment. Haha!!

Yeah that makes sense hun lol. You're welcome. I don't blame him, OH's can't really do much so by attending all the appointments make them feel a bit more involved :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz yay for lemon!!!

Makes me feel better to hear normal stories. They are on the left side in my scan pic. Ultrasound tech did not seem concerned...and they are not on top of placenta.

My right nipple HURTS! It started this burning stabbing pain last night and looked like it leaked a little colostrum. Is the intense pain normal? It still hurts, kept waking me up last night even with a bra on. Must be nice for ladies in 2nd PG bc at least u know more about what the heck is going on. Lol


----------



## Sweetz33

My right nipple still hurts and it started about 9 weeks.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I had nightmares that my boob was infected. Lol
haven't thrown up today....yet! Haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Well that's a plus haha!


----------



## Kelly9

Not really jenny this is my third and I still forget what is normal lol. 

I get farts that get stuck to. If it's baby it will get stronger then you'll know :)


----------



## lch28

im kind of worried. i was feeling movements every day for like a week and now i havent felt anything in 4 days..


----------



## Sweetz33

Did you call your doc sweety?


----------



## lch28

no.. but he told me at my last appointment my placenta is posterior and i might not feel them till 22-24 weeks.. but i was feelin them.


----------



## Kelly9

it's not uncommon ich, especially at 18 weeks, the movements will come and go, do you have a doppler though? That might help reassure you. Otherwise call your doc if it's really bothering you.


----------



## lch28

no, i dont have one.. he couldnt even find the HB with a doppler last week and had to do a scan becuase of my placenta


----------



## Kelly9

Are you sure you didn't mean anterior placenta instead of posterior then? Posterior means at the back like closest to your spine, usually when the placenta is anterior you can have issue with finding HB and feeling lo. I really wouldn't freak out, with my son whose HB I was hearing from 8.5 weeks on I had lots of days where I didn't feel him and I was getting good movement from 15 weeks on, movements didn't get consistent till 22 weeks and after. Babe is likely just being lazy or kicking you on the inside where you can't feel it.


----------



## lch28

yes i meant anterior. he said its in front. ugh. does that mean i wont really feel movemetn the whole pregnancy ? i love that part...


----------



## Kelly9

No that doesn't mean anything just that it might take longer for them to be more consistent, with my daughter I had an anterior placenta and even though I felt her super early for the first time my movements at 18 week were hit or miss.


----------



## lch28

now ive heard that birth is going to be more painful for me


----------



## armymama2012

I had all back labor with my daughter. It was horrible. Needed hubby to put pressure on that spot every time I had a contraction those last 3 hours. Turns out she was leaning her head against my spine. Ouch!


----------



## Kelly9

Doesn't mean you will have a more painful labour just means you're slightly more likely to have a sunny side up baby which can cause back labour, but like I said it just ups the chances a little so try not to worry about it now you got a long way to go yet.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - I wouldn't worry too much just yet, there are days where Tyler is quieter than others and I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow :shock:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex that stinks about ur landlord! Do u want to paint the walls blue? 

My MS might be fading slowly...so I hope. Appt next week...I can't wait bc I have had so many stupid fears lately. I'm not a turd anymore!!!!! :dance:

Ich u sound like me worryingI about stuff. Baby is probably completely fine. :)


----------



## 7981

NT scan tomorrow, excited to see the baby :)

Jenny yay for lime! And Ex, already an eggplant!!!

Nausea is finally a rare occurrence, KMFX.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still nauseous! Dry heaving and feelin pukey. Driving makes it worse. I hope it's gone in the next couple of weeks. 

I'm eagerly awaiting feeling movement to I'm almost to where I was when I felt it with my daughter so hopefully I don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## lch28

i am headed to the hopsital, having terrible cramping and losing more mucus plug :nope: please pray for me ladies


----------



## Kelly9

Oh!!!! I hope all is ok. Keep us updated and take care of yourself.


----------



## 7981

Thinking of you Ich. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Any news? Hopefully good news?


----------



## lch28

thank you for all the well wishes ladies. cervix is completely closed, looks the same as it did when he put my cerclage in, discharge is normal discharge, cramps are combo of growing pains/me being up too long on my feet and putting weight on my cervix. (started after grocery shopping) so i am so relieved and feel a bit silly! got to see baby on ultrasound which was a relief because he/she has been very quiet lately


----------



## Kelly9

Nothing to feel silly about, you were worried and had every right to be, I'm glad you got it checked I hope it reassures you now. Did they glance at the gender? lol? I'm guessing no but worth an asking?


----------



## lch28

hahah no he didnt mention it.. i didnt even remember to ask.. i was just so relieved that my cervix is staying closed. 10 days ill find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited. im totally convinced its boy!


----------



## Kelly9

10 days is sooooooo close! Mine is 22 days away, seems like forever.


----------



## lch28

awww i hate the wait. omg.. if baby does not cooperate this time, i swear i wont leave till he/she does!


----------



## jabish

Hi I am Jaime and on the 6th day after my miscarriage ..I was 6 weeks along ...I have an 11 year old son and have been ttc for 7 years now...I have high hopes since I have read so many posts about being more fertile after a m/c...


----------



## Jessica28

Ich - Just logged on not too long ago and saw that you were gone to the hospital. SOOOO relieved to know that everything is okay!

I am a bit of a worry wart again these past couple of days because OH and I had a huge falling out.... hoping everything is still okay. Got my next routine appintment on Wednesday.
On a ;lighter note, I just ordered the high chair!


----------



## Kelly9

Jess I hope you guys work it out enjoy your scan will you e finding out gender?


----------



## 7981

Ich- So happy to hear you re well and baby is great!!!


----------



## lilblossom

Dropped in to catch up. Ich glad all is well...glad I checked tonight rather than earlier so I was able to see your update post.

Jess, sorry to hear you and other half are struggling...its a stressful time on both sides. Hope you work things out.

Looks like in next few weeks we will be hearing some more gender announcements...But pink or blue wishing everyone healthy happy babies:)


Me I have an exam in the morning so off to bed. See yas in another few days.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Good luck on your exam Lil!!

Ich so relieved.....I got so scared when I read ur post. Sounds like super light duty for u!! Too bad they didn't go ahead and tell u the gender! But most of all thank goodness your sweet potato is ok!!

Jess sorry OH and u are having a hard time. A few rough patches are almost inevitable esp with our ever crazy hormones!

So spoke too soon....threw up again last night after having nice japanese salads for lunch...gross.
Baby's carpet is getting installed right now. :dance:

Would love to see some more scan pics on here soon. Can't wait for all the upcoming appts!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - We would have liked to paint the walls and make it look like a little boy's room but I guess we'll have to put that on hold now :( 

Jen - I have been an Eggplant for 2-3 weeks now, I'm hoping it changes next week :haha: 

Ich - Glad you and baby are doing well after your little scare hunni :hugs: 

We have our 28 week Midwife appointment tomorrow and also we have booked a 4D scan for Thursday, can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Enjoy your scan, I have 3 more weeks to wait till my private gender scan.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> Enjoy your scan, I have 3 more weeks to wait till my private gender scan.

Thank you hun :) Aww, fingers crossed the next 3 weeks will go pretty quick for you. 

Happy Peach day :D :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, just got back from doing errands and it looks like my tests still aren't here and hubby wont go to Walmart and get me some .88 cent ones! Seriously starting to think someone just stole my tests from the mailroom!


----------



## Jessica28

Team Yellow for me!! You ladies are killing me though! lol


----------



## Kelly9

boo to you jess!


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You have a lot more willpower than some of us other ladies :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

If this one is a girl we won't be finding out for our third but we'd have one of each so it would be easier to not find out.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> If this one is a girl we won't be finding out for our third but we'd have one of each so it would be easier to not find out.

That's very true. I don't think I could not find out no matter how many children we had :haha:


----------



## Jessica28

Haha.. I guess I am a little old fashioned! I like the excitement and surprise!


----------



## 7981

Here is a photo from today. Not the best quality. 
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/1589F460-EA16-4437-B354-7862EABD684A-5025-00000755899CD2DA.jpg


----------



## Jessica28

Awwwww...so sweet!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay! So scan went well Jen? 

Jess it's still a surprise when you find out it's just earlier, if this one is a boy then we'll find out for our next


----------



## 7981

It was the NT scan, so they didn't really say much. Baby was asleep at first then woke up and was bouncing around, kicking, and waving. Heart rate was 155, looked good to me :)
I absolutely cannot wait to find out gender!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

7981 beautiful scan!!


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> thank you for all the well wishes ladies. cervix is completely closed, looks the same as it did when he put my cerclage in, discharge is normal discharge, cramps are combo of growing pains/me being up too long on my feet and putting weight on my cervix. (started after grocery shopping) so i am so relieved and feel a bit silly! got to see baby on ultrasound which was a relief because he/she has been very quiet lately

Glad everything is ok with you and ur baby. I was worried at 16 weks too. I used to feel a little movemnet once a day for few weeks before that, then I wasnt feeling anything after week 14. I went to emergency and asked to listen to my baby's HB and the midwife found it with a doppler so I am relaxed now. But it is quiet like yours and sometimes worries me.


----------



## Excalibur

7981 said:


> Here is a photo from today. Not the best quality.
> https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/1589F460-EA16-4437-B354-7862EABD684A-5025-00000755899CD2DA.jpg

Glad everything went well at your scan hun, lovely scan pic :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen how exciting to see baby!! You're right..a bit fuzzy but we can still see! A scan day is enough to put me on :cloud9: for a week or so. :) HB 155....girl???

Less than a week til our next appt. Expect they will check HB. Will calm my nerves some. 

Jess good for you being so patient!
I think it would be cool to be on team yellow but just don't think I can hold out. And if I don't find out I know for sure I'll regret it. Lol

Kelly happy 13 weeks (and 1 day)!!!


----------



## lch28

beautiful scan jen!

ooooh ex cant wait.. please please post your 4d scan pics. i love them!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> beautiful scan jen!
> 
> ooooh ex cant wait.. please please post your 4d scan pics. i love them!

I will definetly be sharing them with you lovely ladies :D I can't wait either, doubt I'll sleep tonight with the excitement! :happydance: :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay ex! Can't wait to see! I'm so tempted to do it!!


----------



## 7981

Looking forward to pics Ex. :)

Jenny I am hoping boy!!!


----------



## lch28

Can't wait to see ex


----------



## Excalibur

Such a fantastic experience at our 4D scan, would highly recommend to anyone! Tyler was asleep most of the time but we got a DVD aswell and we got a wave, a couple of smiles and a yawn! :cloud9: Here are a few of the pictures, got just less than 50 pictures in total :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







BABY NATALIE_37.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









BABY NATALIE_38.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6









BABY NATALIE_39.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kelly9

very nice!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> very nice!

Thank you :D


----------



## 7981

Aww Ex that is so cool!!!


----------



## sara3337

Excalibur said:


> Such a fantastic experience at our 4D scan, would highly recommend to anyone! Tyler was asleep most of the time but we got a DVD aswell and we got a wave, a couple of smiles and a yawn! :cloud9: Here are a few of the pictures, got just less than 50 pictures in total :winkwink:

Wowwwwwwwww Gorgeoussssssssss
Do we have to book specially for 4D or we can get it while they are doing the normal US?


----------



## lch28

ex hes beautiful!

you have to get a private scan done. shold cost between 100-200 dollars


----------



## sara3337

Just called my ultrasound clinic and she said when u come for ur 20 w ultrasound just ask the technician and he will do it for u, but I forgot to ask for the fee. She said for an extra 20$ I can get a DVD. The Ultrasound fee is 85$ out of pocket.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats not bad at all. Mine is 100 bucks but I'm getting a deal since I have to drive further since their closer office is closed. 3/4D usually freaks me out but Ex got great pics, must have had a nice pocket of fluid in front of baby's face!


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww Ex! Beautiful!!

I know in the states the package I am looking at is $155.

Majestically Made Package - $155.00
This is a great deal! 2 Visits included
DVD of entire session set to lullaby music or bring your own music on CD
CD with 40+ black & white and/or 3D images
6 black & white photos
6 color 3d photos
Sound box with your baby&#8217;s heartbeat recorded
Mommy Gift Bag
Baby&#8217;s Weight Included
Gift for mommy to be
Gift for Daddy to be
2nd returned visit included


----------



## Kelly9

Thats a nice package, when do you find out gender sweets?


----------



## Sweetz33

Well if I can convince midwife to give me an US at my appointment tomorrow (which I doubt) and my little stinker keeps their legs uncrossed....maybe tomorrow! If not, I have to wait at least another 4 weeks (BOOOOO!!!!!) lol!


----------



## Jessica28

Ex- Wow, Just wow! I am in awe...he is just so beautiful!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex he is so precious! Great pics!! Just wait til you see him face to face soon....It is going to be amazing! :)

Jess happy cantaloupe!!! :dance: Half way to the finish line!

Sweetz, hope they do the scan tomorrow! FXed!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I hope they scan you! I'm hoping to get a scan at my first high risk ob apt, I hate not knowing, the apt is the 25th which i think is wednesday or tuesday anyway I'll be just over 14 weeks.


----------



## lch28

i get a scan at every OB appt, just cause im high risk. but as the baby gets bigger it gets harder to see anything cause his equipment is so old lol! just to see hb flickering away is enough


----------



## Kelly9

Well I'll keep y fingers crossed. The apt is the 26 actually lol.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Can't wait to hear if Sweetz got her scan!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yeah! I hope you did sweetz


----------



## lch28

Hmm I spoke to her the other day she didn't mention it so I don't think but may be wrong. I find out gender Thursday


----------



## 7981

Made our facebook announcement tonight :)
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/100_0374_zps611306c3.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

Cute


----------



## lch28

aww thats so cute!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen that is adorable!!! :)

No news from Sweetz...


----------



## Kelly9

She's probably busy or sleeping like I should be.


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies, how are you all feeling this fine Autumn morning? I wanted to check in to let you all know I am lurking through out the week when i have a few moments that don't involve math homework or essays or pysch research or work hahaha. 

Question...where are all the Bump pics?...many of you should be showing by now and I have seen lots of sonogram pics but no bumps. What gives?


----------



## Kelly9

I take bump pics every two weeks on even weeks so my next one isn't due till Tuesday


----------



## lch28

ill post one later. someone told me i look 6 months =[ lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Thank you hun :D Aww that's sweet how you announced your pregnancy :D 

Sara - Thank you chick. I booked my 4D scan privately :) 

Ich - Thank you :hugs: 

Kelly - I would definetly recommend a 4D scan, if you go between 27-29 weeks, you should get some great pictures as baby is more developed etc :D 

Sweetz - Thank you hunni :hugs: That's an amazing deal hun! Can't wait to see your pictures :winkwink: 

Jessica - Aww thank you so much hun, we are still on :cloud9: :D

Jenny - Thank you chick. It has definetly made us more impatient to meet him! December can't come quick enough now! :D


----------



## Kelly9

I doubt I'll do another private scan I'm doing one at 16 weeks to find out the gender.


----------



## JennyNBaby

So I think I have decided to go without epidural. Feel crazy and good about it at same time! :haha: Well new fruit for me today...so happy for 12 weeks! Been looking forward to this one. :) Doc appt Wed and can't wait!!!

Lil u go girl! I am so glad ur still here. I will post my bump pic tomorrow k? We did one at 10 weeks...some bump but mostly bloat. Lol

So boobs are not very sore today and yesterday...guess it is a time out? I still worry at every little thing. :-/

Sweetz how are ya?? Guess they didn't scan bc u would have been definitely posting about it.

@Ich...:haha: I feel huge some days. At least we have excuses!!! 

And happy Autumn everyone!!! Loving the weather!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Armymama.....almost test time!! Haven't forgot about you! What day are u testing??


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Are you not thinking about getting a 4D scan done?


----------



## sara3337

does anyone has gestational diabetes? like to know if it will make the baby not move much


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> Armymama.....almost test time!! Haven't forgot about you! What day are u testing??

Testing tomorrow! Cramping and craving steak and Reese's cups!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hope that BFP is big and bold! :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Okay here's my baby bump picture...feel like I look humongous! Guessing some bulge can be contributed to fluid retention/bloat. My tummy was nice & flat in July... Now I look like I have a beer gut. :haha:

*Afterthought* My boobs are looking bigger....Woo! Went from a 34C to a 34-36D already.
 



Attached Files:







small bump.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

My 16 week scan is 4D :) unless its to creepy then she said she'll switch to 2D for me. 

A little bump Jenny. Mine is bigger this time then with my last two pregnancies will be taking my 14 week bump pic tomorrow. 

Good luck army I want Reese cups now :dohh:


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> My 16 week scan is 4D :) unless its to creepy then she said she'll switch to 2D for me.
> 
> A little bump Jenny. Mine is bigger this time then with my last two pregnancies will be taking my 14 week bump pic tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck army I want Reese cups now :dohh:

Sorry Kelly lol. Thanks. FX!


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: ladies.... sorry I'm more of a lurker in here.
Hope everyone is doing well :)
Really looking forward to Fall :bfp:s from this thread!! Sending :dust: to all of you waiting :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Armymama - Fingers crossed for that BFP hun! :dust: 

Kelly - Oh sorry hun, I didn't realise it was in 4D, I hope it's not too spooky for you as it's a great experience! :D 

Jenny - Cute little bump hun :cloud9: :D 

Nessah - Happy 18 weeks hun :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm hoping since baby will be smaller that there will be more space for fluid and thus not as freaky, we'll see.


----------



## Sweetz33

Pssssssst...Kelly......I got cap'n crunch for you! Just need to get a box and go to post office hehe I didn't forget! Life has just been hella hectic this weekend.


----------



## Kelly9

^ awwww yay! I heart you <3 I have some ketchup chips waiting to go when you figure out where you want me to send them lol.


----------



## armymama2012

:happydance::cloud9: I just got my :bfp:!


----------



## 7981

Yay Armymama!!!!! Congrats!!! Jumping for joy for you!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

:dance: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:
So happy for the :bfp:!!! I was secretly worried you might be disappointed and I am so relieved and happy you have a poppyseed growing!!!! Hope it is an easy and healthy pregnancy for you! So...you are due sometime in first half of June?? Congrats! :hugs:

Love Cap'n Crunch!!!! Never heard of ketchup chips. Miss rusks...had them in South Africa.


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> :dance: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:
> So happy for the :bfp:!!! I was secretly worried you might be disappointed and I am so relieved and happy you have a poppyseed growing!!!! Hope it is an easy and healthy pregnancy for you! So...you are due sometime in first half of June?? Congrats! :hugs:
> 
> Love Cap'n Crunch!!!! Never heard of ketchup chips. Miss rusks...had them in South Africa.

Yeah, I felt the same way. According to when I ovulated, my due date would be June 9th.


----------



## Kelly9

Post a pic? and YAY!

bump pic in my journal.


----------



## lch28

armymama huge congrats honey. H&H 9 months to you


----------



## lch28

here is my 19+3 bump
 



Attached Files:







19+3-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Fingers crossed :) 

Armymama - Yay!! Congratulations on your BFP hun, so happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond :happydance: :yipee:

Ich - Lovely bump pic hunni :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

thanks! oh my god your 29 weeks !!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> thanks! oh my god your 29 weeks !!

You're welcome :D 

I sure am, the final 10 week countdown begins soon! Eeeekk! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

woohooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! you'll meet your lil guy so soon!! do you think 2nd trimester was slower then first??


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> woohooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! you'll meet your lil guy so soon!! do you think 2nd trimester was slower then first??

We can't wait :happydance: Going to be the best Christmas ever this year! 2nd Trimester absolutely flew for me so nope, 1st Tri was slower :(


----------



## Kelly9

Nice bump ich :) No mistaking you're preggers. My 14 week bump pic is in my journal but I'm afraid there's not much to see. 

Second tri better go faster, first tri was sooooooo slow.


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> here is my 19+3 bump

Beautiful, do u know what u r having?


----------



## sara3337

Wo Ex: u r one of the first mothers who will give birth from this group, so happy for u


----------



## Sweetz33

Ketchup chips are heaven in a bag.... 

Woohoo ex! Almost there!

I will post a bump pic in a bit....


----------



## Sweetz33

Baby bump alert! lol


I am now an "outtie" lol


----------



## Kelly9

Impressive bump to sweetz! I can't wait for mine to be bigger already! My mat clothes don't really fit and my regular ones don't either lol I hate being stuck in the middle.


----------



## sara3337

armymama2012 said:


> :happydance::cloud9: I just got my :bfp:!

Congratssssssssssssssss have a H& H 9 Months


----------



## lch28

sara - i find out thursday the gender!! thanks!!

kelly i didnt have much at 14 weeks either, by 17 weeks i was bigger and now im much much bigger!

sweetz loving your bump!


----------



## lch28

just looked at your bump kelly,, looks like you will pop soon and your son is adorable! love your hair color too


----------



## Sweetz33

Awe dang Kelly! Bump looking great! Last time I was your size....I think 2000 just started lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol! My bumps usually pop around 18-20 weeks, with my daughter it was 18 but it was the equivalent of carrying twins as I was measuring about 22-24 weeks by then, I'll be happy if I can have a nice little roundy bump for 18 weeks and not have to wait longer. My boobs are bigger though which is nice, I've missed them :) 

Sweetz I am sooooo fantasizing about chowing down on several bowls of that cereal lol! I can't wait!


----------



## Sweetz33

And I over those ketchup chips mmmmm lol


----------



## Kelly9

I had some tonight lol! You made me want them and I am not a chip person lol. I'll have to find a creative way to get them to you without them getting all smooshed.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich, great bump!! :)

Kelly you are so tiny!! Even with your little bulge, you are still so little. It's gonna look cute when you are a toothpick with just a basketball on the front of your body. :)

Ex, wow 30 weeks!! Where are your bump pictures!?! I bet that belly is the size of a small watermelon by now. :haha: Is Tyler kicking you in the ribs a lot? Are you sleeping comfortably? Is your back sore? I hope the last 10 weeks don't drag by.....With other ladies I know, it seems like it takes forever for the last 2 months to pass because they look as if they should have the baby any time, but it is still so much longer to wait.

I was super woman today, had all the energy in the world! It was like my pre-preggo self....unreal! I took full advantage and cleaned every inch of our house. I did a light workout at the gym. Went to work. And now need to go to bed to be up early for doc appt at 8:30am. Hope the whole 2nd trimester feels like this...I'm good to go!


----------



## Excalibur

Sara - Thank you hun :D 

Sweetz - Not long to go now, eeekkk! By the time we are all set up for Christmas and start buying presents etc, it will be time for little man to make his appearance :happydance: Lovely bump piccie :D 

Jenny - Tyler is really active at the moment and yeah I have had a few kicks in my ribs, can see him wriggling around inside my belly now which is great to sit and watch! I can't remember what the word "sleep" means lol..not sleeping well at all! I do have a bad back and also my hip, struggle getting out of bed some mornings! I am also pee happy lol..get up about 5/6 times during the night to use the bathroom! Thank you hun, I'm hoping they don't drag either, I have a funny feeling it might though as we are eager to meet our little man now, it's the final countdown! :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Here is my bump at 29 weeks, looks a bit odd shaped as I have maternity pants on :blush:
 



Attached Files:







29 Weeks.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, who is sending me Reeses cups?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww cute bump Ex! :)

Just finished up at doc! Quick appt! Heard baby...puts me at ease. 149bpm. :cloud9: Gender scan is Oct 24th. Exactly 4 weeks to go!


----------



## tabs46001

hi ladies congrats to all the new pregos and love the bump pics i have been lurking lol 

afm the husband and i are still together he decided to work on his issues so i have him until our lease is up and surprisingly he has been doing amazing and he has usually already dropped the ball by now when he says he will change. i did stop taking my bc because it was making me super sick but still don't trust him to grow up if we had another baby so im just being careful to barricade myself during when i should be o'ing lol i have still been going to the gym and losing feeling amazing he actually joined the gym too so we all go as a family which is nice and a huge deal for me that he would do that cause getting him off his video games for anything is a huge step lol. I dont know what is gonna happen but ill have to see a lot more to start up any ttc again. I guess we shall see what happens lol


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs thats great that he's making an effort, I hope he really does change. 

Ex cute bump, you're not sticking out to far from the side view, are you just small bumped or carrying more on the sides? 

I carried a basketball my first pregnancy, didn't look preggers from the back lol, I wouldn't mind being the same this time so long as it means I still get a girl :) 13 more days till I find out!


----------



## lch28

tabs im so happy to hear from you hun, i have been thinking of u. i think its great he is trying to change and i truly wish the best for you!!

omg. gender scan. 13 hours


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol can't wait to find out when I wake up well when I get to work should be about that time then.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah ich!! I'll be awake!! Waiting patiently lol!! My gender scan is set for Monday morning @ 9:40!!!! Hopefully the lil bugger keeps the legs uncrossed this time haha! According to docs, I am actually 17 weeks 3 days. I am measuring 10 days ahead of what they previously thought...my edd is now 3/3/13!!!


----------



## lch28

i cant wait omg omg omg im never gonna sleep


----------



## Sweetz33

I can't either!! My bump buddy is getting her gender scan!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## lch28

lol.. 1 am and i am not even tired..


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm awake!! Lol!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok where are you? Scan should have happened by now!


----------



## Sweetz33

IKR?!?!?!? I'm staying up from my nap so I find out!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol it's 10am here so I can keep checking back


----------



## Sweetz33

Noon here...


----------



## lch28

hi ladies. sorry to keep you all waiting! i am team :blue:! its a boy! and i am so excited.


i did get some pretty bad news =\

first of all, the baby has pyelectasis. his kidneys are not emptying urine the correct way. this is a sign of down syndrome. my risk has gone from 1 in 7500 to 1 in 4000 :cry: they told me they see this 3 times a day, and it always resolves itself, and they have never seen it be from down syndrome. that its very common in boys and not to worry. still, i got upset. Ill love my baby either way of course! I am going to see a genetic counselor tomorrow. 

second, my cervix is funneling (open at the top of my stitch) and has gone from 4 cm to 2.5 cm. i am on bed rest. no more working. this financially will be almost impossible for me.


----------



## armymama2012

lch28 said:


> hi ladies. sorry to keep you all waiting! i am team :blue:! its a boy! and i am so excited.
> 
> 
> i did get some pretty bad news =\
> 
> first of all, the baby has pyelectasis. his kidneys are not emptying urine the correct way. this is a sign of down syndrome. my risk has gone from 1 in 7500 to 1 in 4000 :cry: they told me they see this 3 times a day, and it always resolves itself, and they have never seen it be from down syndrome. that its very common in boys and not to worry. still, i got upset. Ill love my baby either way of course! I am going to see a genetic counselor tomorrow.
> 
> second, my cervix is funneling (open at the top of my stitch) and has gone from 4 cm to 2.5 cm. i am on bed rest. no more working. this financially will be almost impossible for me.

Yay for a boy! Boo for the bad news. Just take it easy and not stress. I will pray over you and baby. Do you have a boy name picked out?


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you :D Yay for hearing baby's heartbeat, such an amazing sound :cloud9: 

Tabs - Great to hear from you hun :hugs: Glad your OH is making more of an effort.

Kelly - Thank you :) I think I'm carrying more on the sides, my bump did look a weird shape on that picture as I had maternity trousers on, I'll do another one at 30 weeks on Monday, then we can compare :D 

Ich - Welcome to team :blue: :happydance: Sorry to hear about the bad news, make sure you rest as much as you can and try not to worry too much, although it's easier said than done! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ich hurray for team blue!!!!! Boo for bad news but 1 in 4000 is still so low and they seem confident so try to be positive. As for the cervix stay off your feet and take it easy!


----------



## lch28

thx ladies.. its hard losing my income and having to depend on family but it will be worth it when i hold my little man!! i knew it was a boy lol!! just knew it


----------



## Kelly9

I knew it was a boy to! Your family is there for the hard times, keep that baby in. So any names?


----------



## lch28

not a single one!! lol. I feel like boy names are so much harder then girls!


----------



## Kelly9

They are! I have a list of three for boys and hubby and I had pretty much already had our girls name, just need a for sure first name for the boy and then middle names but we're waiting till we know the gender to make it easier.


----------



## Sweetz33

Boy name were very easy for me....it was the girl name that stumped me.


----------



## lch28

really?? i have a list of like 10 girl names i love lol! not a single boy name


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies, At what week did u feel your baby move?


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> hi ladies. sorry to keep you all waiting! i am team :blue:! its a boy! and i am so excited.
> 
> 
> i did get some pretty bad news =\
> 
> first of all, the baby has pyelectasis. his kidneys are not emptying urine the correct way. this is a sign of down syndrome. my risk has gone from 1 in 7500 to 1 in 4000 :cry: they told me they see this 3 times a day, and it always resolves itself, and they have never seen it be from down syndrome. that its very common in boys and not to worry. still, i got upset. Ill love my baby either way of course! I am going to see a genetic counselor tomorrow.
> 
> second, my cervix is funneling (open at the top of my stitch) and has gone from 4 cm to 2.5 cm. i am on bed rest. no more working. this financially will be almost impossible for me.

Hi Ich I pray you and your baby will be fine soon. As for your cervics, could they do something about it? like restich or something. 
You are on my prayers:kiss:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich yay for the big BLUE news!!!!! :dance: Just have to keep faith that he will be born healthy. Bed rest is a toughie. At least you have the thread to keep you busy!! :) As for finances...somehow there always ends up being enough and people pull together to help each other. Stay strong and don't let anything rob you of the joy that squirms in that belly of yours!! :hugs:

Tabs...sounds like hubby is trying to grow up some! I hope it stays like that. I took bc pills once and it also made me feel awful. Good for you staying fit and motivated! Sounds like it is rubbing off on hubby. You are a good influence! I am not giving up hope for your family. :hugs:

It seems carrying positions have nothing to do with gender. Ex and Kelly are proof of that! I think I subconsciously want a girl because everytime someone predicts boy I feel twinges of irritability. Lol

My one yorkie has been so clingy. She doesn't leave my side and will sit right on my chest in my face all day if I let her. Maybe she senses something??

What is everyone craving these days? I am addicted to grapefruit juice. :haha:

Cannot wait to hear more gender news!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I get irritable when people tell me I'm having a boy to lol. Only 11 more days till I'll know for sure.


----------



## lch28

thanks sara.. i didnt feel constant movement until 19 weeks. but i did feel flutters around 15/16


----------



## Sweetz33

I get flutters now but no definite moving yet. 3 days!!


----------



## Excalibur

We also found girls names easier than boys, if we ever have a girl then she will be called Ruby May :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Boy was super easy....Xander :)


----------



## Kelly9

I had flutters at 13 weeks and movement at 14 but this is my third and I am very small. It's not consistent though I usually get a little nudge or poke at least once a day.


----------



## armymama2012

Boy names was easy for us, we are still trying to find a girl name we agree on.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Boy names are impossible for us. Every good name is used by someone we know or family. Don't want to "copy." So frustrating!! I do like Oliver....but not sure hubby does.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - If you look at it like that then I don't think you'll ever find a name, someone is bound to have the same name as what you choose, we were like that at first but was finding it so hard so we just said stuff it..we'll call him/her..[name here] :D


----------



## Kelly9

Thats funny cause we didn't want a name that we knew anyone in the family had or people we've met etc, DH tossed out so many names with our son cause of "stupid" people he knew with the same name lol and we managed to find one and my choices this time fit the same bill, we like slightly different names and most of our family went more traditional so that was easy and even none of our friends have used our names so it's nice.


----------



## Jessica28

OH and I still can't agree on anything. I think it will be Ashley Kadence if it is a girl but if it's a boy we have no idea. We really like Hunter but my uncle has his dog called hunter so it kinda puts us off. Liam is a contender but nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## lilblossom

Aiden is a beautiful boy name. And a pretty girl name? Loreli. there you go, my 2 cents.

I have just spent the day writing an annotated bibliography for one class and a journal article summary in another...My head is so full of useless medical jargon. Going out with hubby for a bit to see if I can't get rid of some of it lol.


----------



## Kelly9

^ good luck it sticks around forever! I still find myself taking short notes with some of my nursing jargon.


----------



## Sweetz33

super spectacular news...........I FELT THE BABY KICK/PUNCH FOR THE 1ST TIME TODAY!!!!!!! I was sitting there minding my own business and something felt very odd. I was like wow...that was weird. So I put my hand where I felt it, and bam....it did it again! I called DH and he got so excited lol he said I'm feeling your tummy as soon as I get home to see if baby does it for me lol

I think the reality has really hit in. Seeing how big baby has gotten on the us yesterday, combined with the kick/punch today. I really hope they can tell gender tomorrow!! Today is a good day. Got tons of well needed sleep, sugar is back to normal (for me) and no sinus pressure (Ty antibiotics).


----------



## lch28

awesome sweetz! i feel baby moving everyday and i love it. he didnt move for my ex hahaha. =] sorry i thought it was funny. cant wait to hear if you found out the gender.


----------



## Sweetz33

I wonder if mine is going to be a stinker for DH as well! I have a strong suspicion it is a boy. I started getting the dark line, and it goes above my belly. Also, yesterday the did an ultrasound at the hospital (went in for insane sinus pressure - sinus infection) and the tech kept saying him, he, I think your having a boy...yet wouldn't flat out tell us the gender.


----------



## lch28

lol its prob a boy then! we got a very clear potty shot. i knew right away


----------



## Sweetz33

Well last us at ob he/she was being a stinker and wouldn't uncross legs. Yesterday, legs were uncrossed but ER tech didn't want to tel me *waaaa!* I said I'm sick, please tell me lol she said and ER is no place to find out grrr lol hopefully this time we get a clear shot. I'm going alone bc DH has to work, so I'm going to try and tape it.


----------



## lch28

i drank apple juice in the car/waiting room. it woke the baby right up and he was very active


----------



## Sweetz33

Cool cool! This one had a fast heart rate this time. 168. Doc said probably a little elevated due to the fact I was sick.


----------



## Kelly9

Ich you and your OH broke up? 

Sweetz yay! Just as I was reading your posting tulip gave me a nice little thump. I love it. Can't wait for it everyday.

And another two thumps! edit: she's quiet active now! lol.


----------



## lch28

yeah kell. we broke up maybe a month ago..


----------



## Kelly9

oh I'm sorry to hear that I didn't realize


----------



## lch28

It's okay hun I don't think I posted about it on this thread. Its for the best


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly...I think your tulip got excited haha!!!

I have decided since I am a computer geek, and I do videography as a hobby, that my gift to the grandparents is going to be a movie showing the the pregnancy up until the birth. So far I have ultrasounds, belly shots, still have the pregnancy tests too. I figure this would be good since neither family lives near us. :) I already made one for my daughter with just pictures so the only difference is this one will have video as well. Now I just need to figure out what songs to use haha I used "Baby of Mine" for my daughter so that one is out of the question.


----------



## Kelly9

Must have been I got like 7 good thumps pretty close together it was nice. Haven't felt anything since though. Just terribly painful gas, wish it would go away or I could take something for it.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz didn't u have gender scan today?? Anxious for news! :)

Jealous of the thumps! I can't wait to feel regular movement. So amazing!

So my bump is very isolated and quite high. Never thought my bump would look like this! Expected huge and wide. :haha: Guess it is still early though! I think it will remain a forward blimp/basketball though. Only my very stretch skinny jeans still button and they are lowrise so they sit below the bump.


----------



## sara3337

I felt flutters up to week 13 then stopped :((


----------



## lch28

when was ur last dr appoinment? im sure its fine hun. movement still comes and goes for me


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> It's okay hun I don't think I posted about it on this thread. Its for the best

Sorry to hear that hun


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> when was ur last dr appoinment? im sure its fine hun. movement still comes and goes for me

Last one was at week 13. Next one is on Fri. 7 weeks apart


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz baby wasn't cooperating again so she has to wait 2 more weeks. She probably just forgot to update here but she did on the other thread. 

I got a lot of movement yesterday but none today so I'll doppler, can't wait for it to be regular.


----------



## Sweetz33

Opps my bad sorry! Lol what Kelly said lol


----------



## Kelly9

lol!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - That is amazing that you have felt baby kicking, it's amazing! :cloud9: Sorry to hear baby wasn't co-operating :( 

Kelly - Yay for feeling Tulip having a wriggle :D 

Ich - Really sorry to hear about you and your OH splitting up :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

It's the perfect day for organizing my house, raining/hailing outside and it's cold! I've gotten all Skylers old baby clothes and gear sorted, donated a bunch am selling some stuff and packed up what I want to keep. Still haven't found his winter jacket though, so will be on the look out for that when he's napping today... just need to not see any spiders :sick:


----------



## armymama2012

I feel like this is a 2nd trimester group now, so I think I'm just going to excuse myself from it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Why do you feel that army?


----------



## armymama2012

I've always felt excluded from this thread because there were only 2 of us TTC when I came in.


----------



## Kelly9

Well there were more people just kind of left :( Lil actually cleaned up the front page cause so many people started out then disappeared.


----------



## JennyNBaby

But Armymama we just finally got ur BFP and now ur leaving?! :( This thread is for anyone. We all started TTC again earlier this year and Ex was the first BFP. Actually it was Cat...who had another MC but then conceived again shortly after. Anyway! We have had so many for a while who couldn't get PG and some who were sailing along. Please feel free to vent about your new and exciting (HA!) symptoms as they appear and anything else. There is no cutoff to who is here and what we talk about. :hugs:

Sweetz...unbelievable! Your baby is wanting you to stay team yellow!!

Lying in my bath very still felt baby last night! I am 99.9% sure. Was doing aerobics on my left side. :)

So my grapefruit juice addiction is nuts. I drink about a gallon a week. :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I guess I'll stay. Just got back from my bloodwork now I wait an hour before heading to my first OB appointment to see if they can tell if I'm having a normal or ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## Sweetz33

Armmmyyy please stay. I miss you on the other thread.....I'm praying for you all the time that this is your sticky bean! <3

Jenny....this little boogerbutt must be a boy bc they are so stubborn already haha


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting wqeekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 this morning! Repeat HCG check Friday morning and repeat ultrasound next Thursday.


----------



## lch28

stay armymama! and those are amazing numbers hun


----------



## Excalibur

Armymama - Glad to hear that you are staying a part of this thread, would be a shame to lose you as you have just got your BFP. As Jenny said, feel free to vent and post about any symptoms you may have or anything else you wish to mention, we are all here to support each other and have a laugh together etc :hugs: Great HCG numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Great numbers for sure :)


----------



## nesSAH

*Army:* Congrats!!! Great numbers!!! Mine were 302 at 15 dpo Pls don't leave....... the ladies here are great.
Sorry, I've been a lurker the past few months and I mostly post in a private group thread.

But of course, we've all been through this journey together, so whether TTC or Pg, we all share a common bond.

Congrats to the new bfps I've missed too! Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Hey Nessah! Wow time flies! Glad to see ur still around.

Army, yay for the HCG count! That is great. And super they're going to check u often. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Dh is being a butthead. I wanna smack my dH real hard across his head but I wont because he'll get mad and ignore anything I ask him to do. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sweetz33

It must be DH butthead day army lol


----------



## Kelly9

My dh is being good and my son is napping, I'm having a successful day lol but I have ms again and a bad headache.


----------



## Sweetz33

Eww yucky Kelly! I wonder if the care package I'm sending out to a certain someone on Friday with a certain item inside might help with that. ;)


----------



## Kelly9

mmmm I bet it will!!!!!!!! Still don't have an addy for me yet for the chips?


----------



## Sweetz33

Opps my bad...look at your PM sending now lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

My DH told me today that he is not buying me anymore grapefruit juice....but I bet he comes home with one. He is still so shocked by how much this pregnancy has affected me. Poor guy...just misses his wife. Today I have an excruciating headache and to top it off they're holding a huge country concert next door on the farm. Luke Bryan is here. 11,000 ppl are supposed to be showing up today. I hate it. :(

Army there will be days u are frustrated and mad at everything. I am usually not cranky and hormonal...but pregnancy changed that!! :haha:

Sweetz when is ur next gender scan attempt??

Lil how is school going?? The months are whizzing by!

Tabs u still out there? Is DH still reforming?? Hope u and family are well. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I havent been too emotional or moddy so far this pregnancy but I'm sure that will change in the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## tabs46001

I am still here he is still doing really good so we are really good lol still havent decided about the ttc im just playing it by ear but i am happy. And btw i am luke bryan's number 1 fan lol luv him lol

hope everyone is good i was a bad girl and "accidentally" may have dtd around o time so im kinda hoping i get the witch in a couple weeks i would rather not ttc til we have things all figured out but im pretty sure were gonna be ok though he even quit drinking and has been off the video games a lot : )


----------



## Sweetz33

Jenny on the 16th

Army..oh..it will come hahah

Tabs seems like things are getting a little better...right?


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs great news :)

Army I wasn't moody with my son just with my daughter and this one but they were both IVF babies so that might have influenced it all. 

Date night tonight! WHOOT!


----------



## tabs46001

I was super moody with my son oh my like i was a super b no joking i would say horrible things to my husband but be thinking why did i just say that but not take it back because i had to win lol crazy hormones i even asked my doc if it was normal cause i was like really rude and i had always been easy going shy soft spoken he def had a hard time for 9 months lol 

tomorrow we are taking our son to the festival for our family day im really excited we do family day once a week now where we take our son out to do something things are much much better


----------



## Kelly9

Have fun!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, my nunbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 this morning!


----------



## lch28

great news army!!

tabs im so happy to hear that! family night sounds like a great idea!

curri i also love your avatar!

.. just a quick update.. my cervix stayed the same length as last week! actually 2.7 cm. i am still on bed rest, but the doctor said everything looks great and he is very confident about my pregnancy. feel like i can relax a tiny bit. except they said i dont need to get it checked ag ain till 28 weeks! i feel like thats way to long..


----------



## Kelly9

Great news army and ich. 

Ich I'd think the same to but you know what symptoms to look out for take it easy!


----------



## lch28

thqnks hun.. gonna see waht my dr says i have an appt on monday


----------



## armymama2012

I'm glad you get to relax a bit Ich. We all need to relax a bit more. I'll still be a nervous wreck until I see a heartbeat though.


----------



## lch28

i was the same hun. i just noticed you live in NY. im the next state over hah! 

when is ur first scan?


----------



## armymama2012

lch28 said:


> i was the same hun. i just noticed you live in NY. im the next state over hah!
> 
> when is ur first scan?

Well I don't have my dating scan scheduled yet but next ultrasound is next Thursday


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army sounds great! You certainly have more reassurance than I did at that stage. I didn't see a doc til about 8 wks because we were out of the country. It was nervewracking!!! Excited for some pictures of your bean when they do the scan!! :)

Tabs wow!! I am so thrilled for u and DH. If u have my luck your "accident" will stick. :haha: But will hope with u for some more time before pregnancy hits. It makes it that much harder on married life! 

Ich glad u are doing ok. Are your days going by fast or slow?

So the concert was wayyy more than 11,000 ppl. Our road was blocked all day and our customers couldn't even get out here. I was ANGRY. And stupid drunk girls trying to use our bathrooms all night. Two ppl almost got arrested for being belligerent with us. I could go on and on but it will just make me furious all over again. Going to see our attorney about our options for the major disruption it causes us. The guy that bought the land from my grandpa has huge stuff like this a few times a year. It just isn't right to our neighbors across the road and us. We live and work here. And our poor doggies hate the booming noise. :( We even had a bride's post wedding party who couldn't even get to the restaurant. Took them three hours. We ended up staying past closing time to make sure they got served so her day wasn't 100% ruined. 

Okay I am done ranting. (Woooosa.)


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh....that sucks Jen. My parents have a very active soccer complex right next to their house so the lights keep them up sometimes. Before they put a privacy fence up the young men would answer nature's call on their small little trees facing my parents house. And they would kick their soccer balls into my parents yard all the time and my parents have a beagle and he would run off chancing the players all the time. Things are better now but annoying situations still come up.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - That's great news hun :D 

Army - Great numbers hun :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Hi everyone, it took me forever to get caught up. Ich glad to see you are doing better. Just take it easy and rest up, you will miss the down time later on. 

Jenny, sorry to hear the concert caused you so much trouble but I am with Tabs...Love the guy.

For everyone else, hope all the pregnancies are progressing well. Are you all done with morning sickness yet? 

As for me, school is going pretty well, I and pulling A's and B's so far...had one exam that got a C but I didn't sleep well the night before. Had a we scare last cycle...ended up being 6 days late before AF finally showed up. LOL would have figured considering we are done trying. Oh well. Whats meant to be will be. 

I am still popping in a couple times a week just to catch up but obviously I am not posting each time. I think its time for bump pics again though lol. :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## Kelly9

My bump pic will be in my journal on tuesday.


----------



## Sweetz33

No more ms here! 

Cant wait to see the bump Kelly. :) CC going out on Monday. I'll pm you thw tracking information


----------



## Kelly9

Will post tuesday for sure though I'm not very big at all.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm going to post 2 funny pix as soon as my ancient laptop turns on lol! Kelly you will laugh at both haha


----------



## Kelly9

Can't wait to see them. I'll be mailing your package out tuesday after the holiday lol.

My tulip is moving all the time! I feel her so much now. Gender in 2 days!!!!!!! MS was around yesterday but none today so I think its nearly gone.


----------



## Sweetz33

This is what happens now when I lay down on the floor...or anywhere she can reach me at lol



Tried to move her and she wasn't having it HAHAH :haha:



Ok, ok.....so this last one is for Kelly ROFLMAO!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah Monday is a holiday!! hahaha!!! Tuesday then....my B

My little froggy is moving constantly too! Sometimes it is just a kick here and there...but other times it feels like aerobics! My gender scan isn't until the 16th.....I'm getting so impatient lol

I shall now stuff my face with 2 hot dogs and some popcorn......Beef roast with veggies for dinner tonight. Mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Kelly9

YUMMY! Thats such a tempting teasing picture, can't wait to chow down. Yeah I'm running out later so will get the chips then but no post till tuesday lol, gives me some time to figure out how to ship it so that the bag doesn't pop lol. 

I can't wait for my belly to be bigger, mine is so tiny right now.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm sure it will grow with the cereal I am sending you soon. :) little frog is doing aerobics again. I guess that means they are hungry lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Glad to hear school is going great :D 

Sweetz - Awww bless your little doggy! Protecting you and your baby :cloud9:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil glad ur doing well. Had to smile when I read about your "scare." Yay for the good grades! :)

You guys are making me want captain crunch!! :haha:

Kelly I am excited for your scan!!

17 days til our gender scan....feels so lonnnng!

We're contacting our attorney tomorrow about all we suffered from this concert and the other huge events here. I actually had drunk girls getting in my face and pushing me because I would not let them use our bathrooms. Oh yeah, and I'm rude. We want compensated for all the crap we went through plus the loss of business because their traffic kept our ppl from being able to come out. (Yeah, I am still angry. Can't wait to get legal advice before I make a stink.)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oh and Sweetz...your dog is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Jenny I would raise a stink too.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I hope it all works out in your favour! I'm debating on calling an attorney to get my medical files from when I was in the hospital and Hannah was having surgery, copies were promised to me and 9 months later several calls and emails later I still have nothing and am getting quiet fed up.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly they need to provide those to you by law...that is a bit sketchy.


----------



## sara3337

https://s1295.photobucket.com/albums/b633/sara3337/
it is a BOY


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for a boy sara!!!! Congrats! The chinese chart was right for my first wrong for my second so we'll see what this one brings.


----------



## lch28

congrats!! Welcome to team :blue: 
the chinese thing was wrong this time lol i never did it wiht Sophia


----------



## Excalibur

Sara - Woohoo! Welcome to team :blue: chick :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I think we're going to end up with more boys then girls in this thread especially is sweetz is right about her lo! Been a while since this has happened in a thread I was apart of.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! I have had 2 girls so this would be a surprise if its a boy :)


----------



## Kelly9

Well the way I see it, the more people that have boys ups the chances that I'll have a girl right? :haha: To bad life doesn't really work that way!


----------



## lch28

haha kelly when do u find out?


----------



## Kelly9

Tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

Ich I just realized we're going to be going through our gestational loss dates around the same time :( Mines 18 weeks yours was 23+6 right? Are you worried about it at all? I'm freaked out.


----------



## lch28

yay for scan

:cry: im so worried. im sure you are too hun. my doc said the next few weeks are the most crucial.. i have to rest and stuff because this is when my cervix gave in last time. i have an ob appointment today. hoping my cervix is closed, they couldnt tell on the u/s..


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they can reassure you! I've seen so many women with IC go on to have perfectly healthy term babies the second time around just because they and the docs knew what they had to do to keep baby safe. I'm lucky in the sense that Hannah passed away from a super rare condition, the chances are having that same condition are extremely low because it was not genetic but it doesn't make that threshold any easier to pass. I actually have my 18 week scan with tulip on that day.


----------



## lch28

oh hun. im sure it will be a hard day but im sure everything will look great! would the SCT have been visible at 12 weeks? its good it was not genetic, im just sorry you went through that. ive been feeling weird that my due date is 2 weeks before Sophia's birthday. I am due Feb 15 and she was born Feb 28th


----------



## Kelly9

The SCT with Hannah was picked up at the 12 week scan which is never a good sign, most are picked up at the 20 week scan so I guess technically baby could have one, some aren't even diagnosed till after birth but I'm not overly concerned with this baby having an SCT given our chances are so low, but after everything I went through I'm worried about all the other random and rare conditions that could happen if that makes sense.


----------



## lch28

I totally understand... I worry about all types of things besides my cervix. I th ink after the types of loss we had we know how things can go so wrong in almost an instant


----------



## sara3337

Thanks Ladies, I am very happy. Chines prediction and Intelligender test and my dreams and skull Theory, all said I am having a Boy. I pray we all have happy and Healthy babies. I still have to go for my 21 week scan. I found out the gender when the dr wanted to check position of my placenta.


----------



## Kelly9

^ lucky you! Chinese says mine's a boy, skull says girl, I say girl and we don't have the intelligender test but the baking soda test said boy and girl for me so who the heck knows.


----------



## Sweetz33

All mine but one say boy......I honestly don't care which I just want to know!!! Haha


----------



## Kelly9

^ I want to know to! But I do care about the gender.... please god let it be a GIRL!


----------



## sara3337

actually baking soda for me was girl. with the chines prediction, i added my ovulation date not the last period


----------



## Kelly9

My first baking soda test was very boy but I was on vaginal progesterone and did it at like 5 weeks and it works about the same as the intelligender so I re did it at 11 weeks since intelligender tells you to wait till 10 weeks or later and it came back girl. Haven't done it since.


----------



## Excalibur

Looks like team :blue: are taking over at the moment :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

It's G day!!!! I need everyone to think pink sparkly girl thoughts for me! I want this so bad and I'm so scared to find out but excited talk about conflicting emotions. Scan is still 3.5 hours away!


----------



## armymama2012

For me dreams and baking soda said girl but the baking soda was before my BFP. Needle and string said Twins, girl, boy, girl (in that order for my future kids).


----------



## lch28

i just knew it was a boy lol.. any news kelly?


----------



## Sweetz33

Waiting on Kelly.....lol......I messaged her earlier that I sent out some cap'n crunch for her but no team pink/blue news waaaa


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, this baby wont let me eat anything! I was so looking forward to chicken tacos but I cant stomach them!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army...mine gave me problem with chicken in the beginning. Vomited up a storm one night after eating some. I still have issues but not nearly as bad now.

(p.s. we miss you on the other thread...people been asking about you)


----------



## armymama2012

It's more with grains this pregnancy. I cant stomach noodles, rice, or tortillas apparently.


----------



## lch28

i couldnt stomach anything but jello and canned pineapple with sophia until 13 weeks. with this lil man i nevre felt any nausea


----------



## Kelly9

Gender is in..... look in my journal :)


----------



## sara3337

Congrats On your baby ............ :))) So happy for you Kelly


----------



## lch28

!! congrats mama


----------



## Kelly9

:yipee:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for Team Pink Kelly!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good day for Kelly!!!!!!!!!!! Team pink AND Cap'n Crunch with Crunch Berries in the mail headed her way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol can't ask for much more :)


----------



## Sweetz33

;)


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Yay!!!!! Congratulations for team :pink: hun! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## lilblossom

Yay Kelly, I know that was what you were hoping for so congrats. Sounds like you are gonna be crunching with the captain too. Great week for you.

For those of you who remember her, i just checked in on Dahlia and she is doing well at 35 weeks. 

Well off to work in a bit. I am glad i have the weekend off cause my house is a mess and laundry has piled up. think since I am a college student I can call my mom to come do my laundry? hahaha


----------



## lch28

hahah lil my mom does all my laundry =] and my cooking. im on bed rest. that will surely end after baby!


----------



## Sweetz33

No more innie belly button :(


----------



## Kelly9

I wish my bump was like that! I still wake up flat :( 

Sweetz do you think it would be ok to ship the chips in a bubblepack envelope? I just don't want the bag to pop open if someone isn't careful. hrmm... maybe a ton of fragile stickers with do not squish written all over it lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

I would think that would be ok?! lol I sent your 2 boxes in a box....they said it will take about 10 days bc well...i live in FL.....kinda far from you haha


----------



## lch28

lovely bump!! im going to post one tomorrow maybe.. havent posted since 19 weeks.
so wait, about this chips and cereal exchange.. they dont sell ketchup chips in florida?? no captain crunch in canada?? lol


----------



## Kelly9

They sell captain crunch here but not the kind with the crunch berries they used to when I was a kid but haven't for ages and they don't sell ketchup chips in the states.


----------



## lch28

hmm really? i love ketchup but the chips sound weird! lol, so id never have checked the store.


----------



## Kelly9

They're pretty good :)


----------



## lch28

lol. im weird . the smell of ketchup makes me gag. but i use SOO much when i eat fries or whatever


----------



## Jessica28

ketchup chips are da bomb!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ketchup chips are amazing.......absolutely amazing!! They are in the northern states....but not down south.


----------



## sara3337

I love my fries and pepsi :)) 
Cant wait till Mon to have my detailed Ultrasound and see my SON again :)) so exciting. I am naming him ARMAN.


----------



## lch28

Yay! I am naming my son Jeffrey Alexander


----------



## Sweetz33

My boy name is a variation on Alexander... Xander :)


----------



## lch28

omgg when do you find out already!! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz it's nuts that I knew before you! Ketchup chips don't smell like bottled ketchup in my opinion.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Sara and Kelly!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: I am so jealous of all of u finding out....still two more weeks til we find out! But I am over the moon happy for u two!

Lil....send ur mom to my house when she finishes ur laundry. I have five loads on layaway. :haha:

So thanks Kelly and Sweetz...I bought some Captn Crunch. And Cocoa Pops. And Toaster Strudels. You put me in the mood for my fav childhood breakfast foods! Which I now eat at any time of day. :)

So Kelly got her girl. Ich got her boy. I am kind of itching for pink because I never had a sis and have always had to tolerate a bunch of guys. Chinese said girl...sooo!

Didn't feel sick and pathetic today....a rarity! Massage helped the headache but need to go back one more time to finish off these stupid knots.

Just finished lying in my bath singing random songs, lol. It was annoying for hubby I'm sure but so relaxing for me and LO! :haha:

Lil thanks for the update on Dahlia...wow forgot about her! 35 weeks!! Nuts!!! Ex you're not far behind!!!! Hard to believe! I am glad u stuck it out with us, were always my breath of hope when I thought we'd never get some BFPs.

Ok ramble is done. Ok one more....Sweetz I am so itching to know if ur having a boy! 

And Army, yay for appleseed week! Glad ur bean is sticking and growing!

Oh! And Ich, I agree with Kelly. With IC I think ur awareness is going to make all the diff!! 

everything u cant sure


----------



## Sweetz33

Tuesday ich....

I would of know already if someone would of uncrossed their legs lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sorry for random thing at end of post ^ but phone is being stupid.


----------



## Sweetz33

I have been holding a vote on what people think I am having....so far boy is winning by a landslide.

17 boy
9 girl

On the baking soda test boy....but have all the symptoms for girl (ton of ms, face breakouts, etc)

We will see on Tuesday!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Thank you for the update on Dahlia hun. Not long for her to go now, the time has absolutely flown! :shock: 

Sweetz - Lovely bump pics hun :D 

Jenny - Hope the next two weeks fly by for you, can't wait to find out what you are having. There was no way I could leave my ladies, I said I would always be here to support you and watch you all get your BFP's one by one :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Chinese and baking soda said boy for me Jenny, it was WRONG! 

My girl is poking me right now :cloud9: oh and I made it 16+2 without puking, this morning resets my counter, though I did feel better after. 

Damn it sweetz I need to get those chips in the mail.... will do today am going out and will put them on the front seat of my car so I won't forget, the post office is on the way back :)


----------



## armymama2012

I saw a heartbeat! Surprised the doctor but it was there flickering away! Couldnt get a bpm but here are a few pics:
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









us2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jessica28

Army - I am so glad you got to see the hb! So exciting and I am so happy for you!

Jenny - I thought you were team yellow? lol Is anyone else team yellow with me??

Sweetz - I am thinking boy for you too.

Kelly - Any names for baby girl?

13 days until my OBS appointment and I know I will get to see baby then for the second time! I can't wait. He/She was so tiny the first time and I know I will see a big difference! 6 more days of work and then I am off for 5! This month won't be long going! ATM, my baby is kicking like crazy! I wish OH would be able to feel it!


----------



## lch28

okay heres my bump at 21+6. excuse my mess :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kelly9

Army hurray! 

Jenny not Long now. 

Jess he'll feel them soon! Yay for scan and days off

Ich impressive bump! Big and round and lovely :) wish I had more of a belly.


----------



## Jessica28

Ich - Great bump! I hope mine rounds out like that soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

Nice looking bump ich! Mine is round like yours...just lower haha!


----------



## 7981

Just stopping in to say hello :) looks like everyone is doing well, and finding out genders :). Found out today we are having a boy!!!


----------



## sara3337

Ich u have a nice bump. I dont know how to attach a photo yet


----------



## lch28

thx ladies. congrats and welcome to team :blue: jen!! 

i am carrying pretty high up right now. i am much much bigger then with Sophia.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah! Team blue!! :happydance:

I wonder what team I will be.......:shrug:


----------



## 7981

Sweetz when is your next scan?


----------



## lch28

sara next to where it says post quick reply, click go advanced. then click the paper clip and youll be able to attach


----------



## lch28

army yay for hb!


----------



## Sweetz33

Tuesday...10:40 am. Then right after an appointment with my midwife. If it is a girl, DH will probably be celebrating lol if it is a boy, he will still be happy........but he really wants a girl lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army Aww yay for your little pea! And heartbeat!! Wow you got lucky!!! :)

Jen yay team blue! Congrats!! :hugs:
So....that means one more boy on our thread....hopefully ups my chances for pink!! :haha:

Ich wow your bump is impressive! Love it!! I think preggo bellies are so beautiful. :)

Sweetz we are all dying for Tuesday to come!

Kelly two wks feels like FOREVER! :haha:

Bought a snugabunny swing today on ebay! Sooo excited and I won the auction at a great price! It was the swing I have been dying to buy. And it plugs in...won't fly through batteries. Baby's possessions are getting to be more and more!

Ex how are u holding up in the final stretch? I think of u whenever I am uncomfortable and humbly remember the major discomfort is yet to come! :haha:

I need to take another bump pic. Although I haven't really grown, just more belly than bloat now.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Yay for seeing baby's heartbeat, so happy for you :happydance: 

Ich - Lovely bump hunni :flower: 

Jen - Yay! Welcome to team :blue: chick! Really happy for you :happydance:

Jenny - I am holding up pretty well thank you hun. Time seems to be going a lot slower now though, I did get told the final stretch would drag! :( I sometimes struggle to get comfortable these days, not sleeping very well at all either :(


----------



## Kelly9

Jen YAY!!!!! A brother for yours girls, how nice :) 

Jenny it'll come, time will drag till then but it'll get here.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz they're in the mail! Yesterday lol. I sent them airmail so they should take 7-10 days :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Nothing going on here the last couple of days! I thought for sure I would have catching up to do! :)

Okay, so I am still in my pj's but here is my 15 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-15_08-50-17_867.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> Nothing going on here the last couple of days! I thought for sure I would have catching up to do! :)
> 
> Okay, so I am still in my pj's but here is my 15 week bump!

Aww such a cute bump!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!!

Cutie bump!! I love it!!

1 more dayyyyy!! Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny you have a better bump then me! So jealous! I wish mine would pop already. I think you're having a girl. But to be safe what are your symptoms? 

I'm working today yay! It's nice getting out of the house on my own. Wouldn't mind working tomorrow to if I could find childcare but they haven't asked me to yet. 

Tulip is quiet so far will have to pester her soon. I think we may have a name chosen. Dh and I only had 1 name the same on our lists though I did like one other name on his list I just hadn't added it to my list cause I didn't think he'd like it so I think we're close to having it finalized. So much easier naming a girl!


----------



## lch28

beautiful bump!!

i miss work! lol


----------



## Kelly9

I work casual so its nice I can work when I want and not work when I don't want to. Best of both worlds!


----------



## lch28

that is lovely . what do you do can i ask?


----------



## Sweetz33

I miss working outside of the house....but I don't miss having a boss hehe


----------



## Kelly9

I'm a registered nurse :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly flexible work is sooo nice! I luckily don't have a boss so have freedom to take it easy on days I feel crummy. Is nice to get out and taste freedom sometimes, I agree! I seldom go anywhere by myself anymore.

Sweetz sooo excited for tomorrow!!! :dance:
My wait is single digits finally! Next Wed! 8 sleeps until appt!

Kelly I am so hoping girl more than ever. And boy names have become a major point of argument lately. So hopefully we have a girl! I had 24/7 nausea and now not so much but still gag when brushing my teeth. Face breaks out. Have the linea nigra already...that belly line. I have had a faint one since about 9 weeks..early. Crave toaster strudels, grapefruit juice, pop tarts, mexican food, and cereal. I am basically a vegetarian now because meats are just repulsive to me. Major food aversion there. Been getting headaches for last week or two. Oh and I can cry at anything even semi-sappy or sentimental. I catch myself off guard because I am not a crier! :haha:

Have a box of Captn Crunch I haven't opened yet! Box of Cocoa Puffs is gone mostly thanks to hubby.

I had a nurse I know guess me as 22 weeks...HA! My bump sticks out so much instead of spreading. I look normal and then there is the little melon protruding dead center. lol

Army how are u feeling? Any symptoms setting in?? I am looking forward to hearing about your first trimester stories. :)

Ich nice avatar! Your bump is impressive. Cute!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Jenny I got the not prego from back as well....I'm not putting an updated pic until after I find out tomorrow :)


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - You have a great bump! 

Jenny - I have major meat aversions too!


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> Kelly flexible work is sooo nice! I luckily don't have a boss so have freedom to take it easy on days I feel crummy. Is nice to get out and taste freedom sometimes, I agree! I seldom go anywhere by myself anymore.
> 
> Sweetz sooo excited for tomorrow!!! :dance:
> My wait is single digits finally! Next Wed! 8 sleeps until appt!
> 
> Kelly I am so hoping girl more than ever. And boy names have become a major point of argument lately. So hopefully we have a girl! I had 24/7 nausea and now not so much but still gag when brushing my teeth. Face breaks out. Have the linea nigra already...that belly line. I have had a faint one since about 9 weeks..early. Crave toaster strudels, grapefruit juice, pop tarts, mexican food, and cereal. I am basically a vegetarian now because meats are just repulsive to me. Major food aversion there. Been getting headaches for last week or two. Oh and I can cry at anything even semi-sappy or sentimental. I catch myself off guard because I am not a crier! :haha:
> 
> Have a box of Captn Crunch I haven't opened yet! Box of Cocoa Puffs is gone mostly thanks to hubby.
> 
> I had a nurse I know guess me as 22 weeks...HA! My bump sticks out so much instead of spreading. I look normal and then there is the little melon protruding dead center. lol
> 
> Army how are u feeling? Any symptoms setting in?? I am looking forward to hearing about your first trimester stories. :)
> 
> Ich nice avatar! Your bump is impressive. Cute!!

I have major waves of nausea every 2 hours for the last 2 weeks. Now getting headaches a lot too. Oh, and lots of gas and bloating.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Such a cute bump! :D

Here is Tyler bump at 32 weeks today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







545622_10152188573100422_1452712260_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sweetz33

Nice bumpage there Ex hehe like the smiley too


----------



## Sweetz33

Army......all good signs!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> Nice bumpage there Ex hehe like the smiley too

Hehe thank you chick :D


----------



## lch28

good signs army!

kelly that is awesome. i wanted to go into nursing at one point but didnt do it =[

thanks jess! i love my bumpy lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Wow Ex!! Almost time to "pop!" Love the big bump!! :)

Jess, very strange not eating meats we normally love!! Wonder if it means anything.....I did a google on it and it goes both ways.

Sweetz not much time left to wait for u!!!! Good luck sleeping tonight!!!! Drink a Coke and make baby move and stop meditating. :haha:

Just had a bowl of Captn Crunch! Yum!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army...hope ur nausea does not get worse. That was my least fav part of being preggo. Misery!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Told DH I want a mocha frappe from McDonald's on the way in bc I want this bugger moving and not hiding their jiblits! He just laughed...


----------



## lch28

lol ive actually been told by my u/s tech that somtimes the caffeine makes the baby move too much and they cant tell!! she told me not to eat a heavy meal before, something light and preferably not carbs, and to drink OJ in the car/waiting room. worked for me :thumbup: cant wait to hear!!


----------



## Sweetz33

OJ...check....no carb breakfast....check....skip the mocha........damnit lol


----------



## lch28

hahahah! omg omg omg im so excited to find out. today my mom was talking about moving to FL together!!!!!!!!!!! hah! fob would FLIP on me


----------



## Sweetz33

Screw him! Move to FL! I'll help you find a place roflmao!! Oh how awesome would that be!!! Our kids would grow up together hehehehehehe (damn like I wasn't giddy enough already haha)


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny your symptoms make me wanna say boy! Except the nausea. I had bad face breakouts with my son as well as major meat aversion there was something else you mentioned to that was boy for me but can't remember. Hrm. Now I don't know what to guess but I hope you get your girl. I actually loved having a boy first despite wanting a girl so badly. Just put more pressure on the last pregnancies to be a girl. 

Sweetz yay for tomorrow, what time is scan? and how many hours are you ahead or behind Alberta Canada by? I'm working tomorrow (yay) so may not get a chance to check till after you post anyway.... gosh I am so craving that crunch berry cereal! Should be here any day now!


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies, lol have you ever logged in and could close your eyes and envision yourself in a room full of beautiful pregnant women? that is what checking in here feels like. Sounds like everyone is doing well. Ex that was a great pic. bet you are counting down the days now. 

I am very busy right now and have not time to even eat most days ... grabbing bites on the run but I am thinking of you all often and can't wait til the baby pics start popping up in a matter of weeks. big :hugs::hugs::hugs: all around.


----------



## lch28

with sophia i had the worst ms ever. i hardly had any with this lil man. my skin broke out both times though


----------



## lch28

wonderful to hear from you lil!


----------



## Sweetz33

(((((Lil!!))))))) missed ya!

Umm Kelly I think I'm a couple hours ahead of you. I'm in eastern US. Scan is at 10:40 am. All my symptoms point towards girl. Tons of ms, face breakouts....can't get enough red meat and I normally don't eat a lot of red meat. I know DH is really hoping for a girl. His family is all boys. I'm kinda hoping for a girl now in the hopes that maybe, just maybe he will change his attitude some. He even asked me to wear a pink shirt tomorrow for luck haha....I have to admit that is cute.

So ich....ya moving??? Huh??? Huh??? HUH?!?!?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## Kelly9

hi lil!!!!! I remember those days.

Jenny it was the linea nigra i had with my son and not my daughters I also had the runs and excess hair growth and nice hair with my son.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> hi lil!!!!! I remember those days.
> 
> Jenny it was the linea nigra i had with my son and not my daughters I also had the runs and excess hair growth and nice hair with my son.

My hair looks like crap, dry, and breaking all the time. Doesn't matter how much I condition.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I have read so many gender symptoms and so many of mine make both lists! Sorry Jess but even though at one time part of me considered team yellow, I don't know how I would make it through the wait! :haha:

My hair is dull and crummy lately. And my nails keep breaking. Thought they were supposed to be nicer during PG! No shampoo or conditioner helps so my hair is always up.

Lil!!! You brought back memories of driving through Wendy's back when I was in school. Working full time plus school full time....made just working 40-50 hrs a week feel like cake! Thanksgiving break will be here before u know it! So nice to hear how you are doing! (The pregnant lady room thing made me stop, envision, and chuckle.) :)

Sweetz...wonder if you're tucked in and attempting to sleep through your excitement!

Ich....that would be so cool if u moved to where Sweetz is!! Where in FL? I used to live in central FL on east coast.

My grandpa is here, enjoying having him around for a few days. He is excited about his first great grandbaby. :)

Well tomorrow is announcement day! Can't wait to check in!!

Kelly...yay for work! Not yay for waiting to get Sweetz's news!


----------



## lch28

cant wait to hear sweetz =]

my hair has been looking great! weird.


----------



## lch28

omg omg omg omg . v day is in 10 days.


----------



## sara3337

Here is my baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lch28

awesome!! 

my little guy hides his face everytime they turn on the 3d thing!


----------



## Sweetz33

Leaving soon!! Will update when I get back!! :)


----------



## armymama2012

How is everyone?

I'm excited for you to find out about your little BOY Sweetz!

Well I'm supposed to get some Imodium tablets today and take them for 3 days and if my diarrhea doesn't go away they will make an appointment because by then I will probably be dehydrated and not able to regain the fluids I have lost. 

We gave our landlord a notice saying we will be out of the house by December 1st. He said that people will want to walk through it. I was like "okay, they can come in November when its mostly packed up". Nope, we have a lady coming straight after my registration appointment! ack... so now I have to clean and organize the stuff we are still using!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweets I'm going boy for you. 

Jenny I'm going girl for you. 

Beautiful pic Sara! 

I have ms this morning :( 

17 weeks today and scan next tues. 

Ich only 9 more days for you and 7 for me to our next hard date I can't wait for it to pass already!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sara nice scan pic!! :)

Kelly I hope you are right!!! FXed! Sorry you're not feeling well. :( Did you still go into work? If it makes you feel any better, I feel crummy too. Been bumming around yesterday and today...yet another headache that won't go away. Day 3 now. My pj's are getting a lot of good wear these days. :haha:

Waiting anxiously to hear from Sweetz!! She's probably on :cloud9: by now and will be back to tell us news in a short while!! :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I went in nothing will keep me from working the shifts I have booked I need every last one to get maternity leave. If I work the 7 shifts I have booked from now till nov ill only need 5 more I am so close so I am picking up everything and anything I can. If I were allowed to bring my son to work with me I would lol. 

I was hoping she posted by now!


----------



## lch28

waiting for your update sweetz!

kelly i cant wait for it to pass too :nope: once i reach 24 weeks every day is such a big deal. also, after 28 weeks, incompetent cervix is really no longre a problem as baby is too big to just "slip" out which is sort of what happens. im really looking forward to that. some of my bed rest restrictions will be lifted then too! 
sorry about the MS. for me its def worse with girls, I was seriously ill with Sophia. I hardly got MS this time, only if i didnt eat and only around 8 weeks and i was sure i was going to mc or something


----------



## 7981

Jenny, we have almost identical symptoms, maybe boy?

Sweetz let's hear it!!!

Great to be able to work as you wish Kelly.

You ladies all look great :)

Hi Lil!


----------



## Sweetz33

Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol

Our baby is......

*drum roll please*

A little boy :baby:

:happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol
> 
> Our baby is......
> 
> *drum roll please*
> 
> A little boy :baby:
> 
> :happydance:

OMG yay! I knew it! I called it (along with several others)!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you hunni :D 

Lil - Thank you chick, I sure am counting down the days :winkwink: Eeeeks you sound like you are rushed off your feet at the moment! Make sure you eat plenty though hun :hugs: 

Sweetz - Woohoo!!!! Welcome to team :blue: hunni :happydance: :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks army and Ex! I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Congrats mama!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

YAY SWEETZ!!!!!!!!!! :dance: You got your team blue like you wanted!!! So thrilled for you!!! Now just to move to FL so you and Ich's boys can be BFFE's!!! :)

So does that mean my chances for team pink are up now? :rofl:

DH is one of 3 boys and his mom is one of 6 children....and she is the youngest with ALL older brothers. Kind of hoping we don't end up with ALL boys like his parents when our family is complete. Getting our girl now would definitely be a plus! I've never had a sister or anything, would LOVE having a little girl around. Then I don't care...I think I could go team yellow next time. Or not. :haha: I will absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE all our children either way. Healthy & happy is MOST important by FAR!!!

Eating pizza in my PJ's as I calculate payroll right now....makes working SO GOOD. :)

So....Ex, Ich, Sweetz, and Jen are all team blue. Kelly is team pink. Jess is team yellow. I am team I CAN'T WAIT. Sara...do we know your baby's gender??! Army are you going to find out? Did I miss anyone??

Things are getting exciting....so many happy stories in here!! Yay for us!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm already in FL! Ich needs to move lol


----------



## lch28

hahahah seriously i should.. apparently i need permission from FOB to take his child out of state


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oops, had it backwards! :haha:


----------



## lch28

lol, well, im tired of living in NJ thats for sure.. plus in my profession, florida is the highest paying state. which i could def use a higher rate of pay considering i am now doing this all alone.. sigh.


----------



## Excalibur

We needs more team :pink: as the boys seem to be taking over :shock:


----------



## Sweetz33

You don't need his permission with his past actions....plus if you are moving with family there should be no issues....y'all weren't married right?


----------



## lch28

they really do!! lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

We do need more team pink! Funny thing....my DH when we saw his tallywacker there as he spread eagle for the first picture (lol) asked the tech, is there any way we can shove it back up and make it a girl.......what a dork......


----------



## lch28

no.. but i dont think I could even do that. I want my son to have his daddy, even if we dont live together anymore..


----------



## lch28

hahaha omg i have to post my potty shot. its the clearest lil pee pee ive ever seen


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats sweetz : )

ich were you guys married if you weren't i dont think he could stop you don't know about other states really but here my dad was not with my little sisters mom and she is a very high paid nurse and didn't want him to have anything to do with my sister she wanted to do it on her own my dad had to go to court and force her to take child support so he would have his rights she didn't even give her my dads last name which the judge said he could do but my dad didnt see the point in changing it when a girl will only have it for so long lol. If you weren't married the ball is really only in your court i believe. : ) if moving is something you were interested in i would check it out with a family law lawyer most have free consultations so it wouldnt hurt to ask : )

afm witch is trying to make her appearance spotting a little off and on today she is making me really bitchy lol we are doing really good though think i might give up the trying to prevent and just plain not try but not stop it lol dh just got a promotion at work too so he is at least trying to move up and better things. : )


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Mine too!! There was no doubt haHa!! And not to sound cruel, but you have to really think about this whole thing.....with his past....again not trying to be mean but I'm in the same boat with mine....remember they are twins lol anyone can conceive but it takes a special kind of man to be a daddy.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweets! I knew it! Congrats! 

Jenny are you feeling girl or just hoping its a girl? That might sway my decision. 

Hi everyone! No time to read my boy is sick so I need to go get him from day care.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah...duh....HB 138 (19 weeks 3 days) weight 11oz. (Approx.) they say in measuring around 20W2days. They won't move me up more bc they are saying it is most likely just a big baby as I have big babies. Hehe

Kelly hope your little monkey feels better soon!


----------



## lch28

thanks tabs. i do plan on consulting a lawyer before the baby is here to know his rights etc.. like if he has the right to watch the baby on his own, just take him, well that will have to change.

yeah sweetz no worries i know what you mean lol!


----------



## 7981

Congrats Sweetz!

Ich do what you think is right :). 

Jenny I hope you get your girl, so far I think we have all gotten our preferred gender for this pregnancy :)


----------



## sara3337

Sweetz33 said:


> Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol
> 
> Our baby is......
> 
> *drum roll please*
> 
> A little boy :baby:
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats!:kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

We have all gotten our preferred gender haven't we? Ex did you care which you got? I can't remember for you.


----------



## Kelly9

plus sweetz u/s aren't accurate for dating purposes past first tri cause some babies grow faster and bigger then others (boys tend to be bigger) plus it's your third. My baby is measuring a week a head in some areas but obviously with IVF I know my dates.


----------



## lch28

pretty much kell i think we all got what we were hoping for lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Feeling unsure of gender! Kind of feel girl, but just don't want to secure my hopes in that so I'm not disappointed. Kind of feel like they are going to tell me girl and I am not going to believe my ears or eyes. :)

Ich, it's too bad u have to go through this. :( You just follow your heart as a mother and do whatever u think is best. :hugs: 

Question: Should they check the cervix at 2nd trimester exams to make sure all is well? Otherwise how would they catch incompetent cervix early?? Been scared of having something go wrong unexpectedly during 2nd trimester. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny they'll check it at your second trimester scan :)


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs good to hear about DH! It'll be nice having you back ttc again :) If we had a boy one of our two names was ashton.. well for me anyway... I wasn't giving DH any say if it was a boy lol!

I'm the only team :pink: for now :shock: Sara is having a little boy if I remember right. Come on Jenny we need another girl and Jess to! (man I wish you weren't team yellow).

Ich just read back... I know you need permission to leave the country but if you weren't married it would be easier to leave the state though I think your ex could go through the courts to have that changed if he really wanted to and tried to.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!

When it comes to my sister in crime Ich...with his history of violence and "instability" you will have no issue leaving state.

And Kelly...they didn't check my cervix...should I be concerned? Yes on the chips! Can't wait! I'll be pissed if they don't settle grrrrr......I will have to hide them from DH hahaa


----------



## lch28

they check it abdominally at your 20 week scan so you prob didnt notice but you could call to make sure they checked it, jenny you can also double check at your scan that they will be doing that. always a good idea! and thanks hun, it does suck but hes a jerk and its for the best.

kelly he would most def go to court, im sure hell be filing for partial custody at some point..

sweetz i have no proof of anything though. i never pressed domestic violence on him or anything =[ its really stressing me out. i need to talk to a lawyer about everything cause idk what to do 

mothers intuition has been right for all of us! i knew it was a boy lol. justtt kneew it.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess I don't know how u hold out...it is killing us all that you're team yellow and it is not even our child! :haha: You have some serious willpower! :)

Ich, do you have anyone u confided in that could testify on ur behalf? Or maybe u could visit OH and record a conversation where u two talk about ur situation and the past...etc. If he is going to play hardball you should get ur big guns out. Hehe

Kelly, hope I can join u on team pink! You must be so lonely! :haha:

DH is eating all my Captain Crunch so I made him buy more yesterday. :)

Well...time to get this day going! Switching to Lucky Charms this morning. Feels fun to eat kids food again! :)


----------



## lch28

my whole family could, i also have voice mails saved etc..

im just going to see how things play out.. he def wont be seeing the baby with just me alone.. my mom or brothers will be there.. hes in anger management and intensive therapy at the moment so who knows


----------



## Jessica28

haha team yellow is not bothering me all that much bt it is hard at times and even harder when choosing a name! Mother's intuition tells me I am having a boy though!


----------



## Sweetz33

Eating someone's cap'n crunch is a 2nd degree misdemeanor in my house, punishable by jail time in the dog house lol


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz! Still not in, I hope it comes before friday! We don't get mail on weekends. I soooo want some! My husband doesn't like cereal like that so I'm good till the kids get a little older. 

Ich sounds like he'll be awarded supervised visits if he gets any sort of visitation rights if you can prove the situation with the voicemails etc. Try not to stress.

Jenny I want to say boy for you now and will but will be secretly cheering on pink cause I do need a buddy! When I was having my son most of my friends on here were having girls and I was one of the few boys now it's the other way around. 

And yes they check the cervix during the scan it's just a measurement they take real quick you likely wouldn't notice it. No doc i know will internally check your cervix unless absolutely needed or until you're close to term.


----------



## Sweetz33

Whew Kelly that makes me feel better. They were only concerned about 2 things with my Xander. They sad he has a shadow on his heart. Forgot what they call it. They said it is fairly common and usually clears up on its own, but they are still sending me into the city to see a specialist just in case. They also said boys are prone to issues with there kidneys or liver....can't remember which so they are checki for that as well. My midwife assured me that it should clear up as not to worry me....but y'all know me...I still worry haha


----------



## Kelly9

I'd worry to it's hard not to but at least they're keeping you informed.


----------



## Sweetz33

Very true Kelly....I have to find my paperwork and get what it is called.


----------



## Jessica28

I have the sweetest OH..............NOT. So the jackass is gone to Montreal to see a goddamn concert with his buddies and he doesn't even bother to check in? Not a damn phone call or message or anything. It has always been...out of sight, out of mind with him and yet I never f'ing learn. Ohh...he did update his fb status about how disappointed he was that they don't have pat downs at the airport anymore and is not posting pictures of super sex so I guess thats his next stop. I am so rotted. Oh and of course everything I show him baby related, he has zero interest in so I am not bothering to show him anything else. Same as with the nursery, he wanted no say in that whatsoever....the paint, oh he doesn't care what color...so when the time comes, I am getting someone else to do it and he can sit on his goddamn ass all day and feel like shit when someone else is doing it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Why DH is the same way. The only thing he was interested baby related was making sure Xander had HIS last name...other then that he could care less.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok it says "LVOT has a Echogenic Focus" not quite sure what that means....


----------



## Jessica28

Yeah. My OH wants a say in the name but nothing other than that.


----------



## tabs46001

oh my goodness the witch is really being a b this cycle i am so ready for her to be gone she is coming in between me and the gym cause i am in no way feeling like working out when i feel like this. My best friend however finds out the sex of her baby tomorrow im so excited we both think its a boy we shall see : )


----------



## lch28

yes im thinking it will be supervised visitation if it comes to going to court.

sweetz boys often haev problems with kidneys. my lil man has a bit of an issue with it, been told it should clear up on its own and praying it does. getting it checked at 28 weeks

jess sorry about your OH. my ex is very interested in all of that but im sure if we were together he wouldnt be, because when we were together he didnt care at all. only part he cared about the whole process was all the sex he got when ttc.

tabs i LOVE your new avatar!


----------



## tabs46001

thanks.. we just had family pics done i love all of them they were really good.


----------



## lch28

aww thats great! you look amazing! hows things with OH? good i hope!


----------



## Kelly9

Jess thats lousy of him. My husband doesn't ask for much say in the baby purchases and such but he does put his 2 cents in about the full name and always asks how my apts went etc. Plus when I ask him to help build the crib etc he'll help.

tabs nice pics, we need to get some done again.


----------



## tabs46001

things are great we go to the gym together as a family, he quit drinking, and he took over paying rent so i only do small bills which helps a whole lot. He is all about dtd now after me giving him nothing for a whole month so bd'ing should be fun once the witch leaves me be lol


----------



## lch28

thats amazing hun. so glad he stepped up. wish my fiancee would have done that BEFORE i actually left and not attempted to do it after I was 100% moved in with my mom :dohh: so happy for you!!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - We didn't mind wether we had a boy or a girl as long as he/she was healthy :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess wow, what a sorry way to act of OH. How stupid can a guy be when he has a preggo wife?? I would be throwing major tantrums!!! What the heck?!!! I don't think my hubby would even try that because I would go NUTS on him.

:rofl: Sweetz! I do not mind sharing but don't eat the last bowl without having a backup box! Lol

Kelly I am still holding on for team pink but definitely still on the fence. I agree with Ex, healthy is my top pick over anything else. 

Tabs love the pic! So proud of DH! And so extremely happy for u! What a blessing! And I am so excited for when u get ur bfp!

We put our snugabunny swing together. So thrilled! And I was bringing in some sweaters Grandpa brought of my granny's and the way they were bundled up our one Yorkie thought I was bringing the baby home! :haha: Now I keep the bundle around to "show the baby" a few times a day. She gets so excited! She twirls around with her tail going nuts. And I put it in the swing and she was trying to peek at baby. I need a video because it is so hilarious!! It is exactly how I pictured her acting when we bring the real baby home. She LOVES babies and kids.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:( Man...just barfed again. Will it ever stop?


----------



## tabs46001

My bestie is having a boy im so excited for her dh is even excited he was all i can't wait for her baby to get here so i can hold a little baby again lol he is such a dork he now has baby fever lmao


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww cute! :) Well maybe it won't be too long Tabs! ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Hope the MS calms down for you soon hun :hugs: :(

Tabs - That's great news that your best friend is on team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## lch28

lol everyone is on team :blue:!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Go team blue! Lol!


----------



## Jessica28

V-day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Jessica28 said:


> V-day!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Go team :pink:! 

Sweets I'm so sad! Still no cereal and now no chance of it till monday :( 

I puked twice in my 16th week had some ms 2 days ago at 17+1 but now have been ok so hoping it stays away! Feeling movement on the outside now to :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Go team :pink:!
> 
> Sweets I'm so sad! Still no cereal and now no chance of it till monday :(
> 
> I puked twice in my 16th week had some ms 2 days ago at 17+1 but now have been ok so hoping it stays away! Feeling movement on the outside now to :)

Noooooo!! :growlmad: wtf........


----------



## Kelly9

I'll live, just have to not think about it till monday when it's time to check the mail


----------



## Sweetz33

How many days ago did I send it lol they said about 10 days


----------



## Kelly9

I've no idea but it should come in soon it's been about 10 business days I think.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol!! Oh and guess what...the family size boxes are buy one get one this week...I was like Sonova BEEEEEEP! Lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh and they have a new flavor....cinnamon roll flavor....tempted to try


----------



## Kelly9

Actually I think you mailed it out tue or wed so it won't be 10 business days till this coming tue/wed boo!


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> V-day!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy V Day :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Happy v day! 6.5 more weeks for me to go for that.


----------



## Sweetz33

A month for me Kelly! I. S excited for everyone getting so close!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Had to google VDay! :blush: Now that I know....yay Jess!!!!! Happy VDay! :)

Went out to a nice little syrup festival today...all kinds of vendors there. Was nice to get out as a little family but we were home within a couple hours bc I started feeling faint and sickish. Oh well! It was fun! Kelly, hoping my sickness also calms down. 

My bump feels like it is growing by the day! This baby must be big! Oh and I now have little strawberry dots on my jawline. Not sure if it is just blood vessels popped from dry heaving...

Strollers? Jogger style or regular....what are u all thinking?


----------



## armymama2012

I love my gender neutral Baby Trend jogger stroller.


----------



## lch28

im getting a travel system stroller. i think they are very convenient. 

prob popped blood vessels jenny. after my friend delivered her daughter she had them all over her face.. and her husband looked at her a few hours later and goes OH MY GOD WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE?!?!?! lol. she was not pleased.


----------



## Kelly9

I have the baby jogger city select it's a jogger and a travel and can be made into a double, it does it all! Plus it folds super easy and isn't to heavy. It's a more expensive choice but worth it you can also get the mini version if you aren't planning on having more kids or another anytime soon and it fits with several different car seats so you're not stuck to just one kind.


----------



## lch28

alright well now im really worried.. I was at my regular doc yesterday becuase my ear was hurting (not an infection just fluid) and my blood pressure was sort of high, 120/90.. so i called my OB and he said its not that high and you cant go by one reading, but to keep an eye out for head aches/vision changes etc.. 

so today im at cvs and just had to check it of course.. it was 134/84! wtf??? so my mom goes and checks hers and hers is 149/79.. she thinks its not accurate and i shouldnt be worried because hers is always normal (so is mine) 

but i am.. lol.. i mean i dont wanan call my doc on the weekend and b like OMG ! I WENT TO CVS AND MY BLOOD PRESSURES HIGH!


----------



## Kelly9

134/84 is fine ich calm down. A normal read is 140/80 if it's over that they need to do three consecutive reads that all have to be higher so as a nurse I'm telling you you're fine plus if you're worried about it being high when you test there is such a thing as white coat syndrome where your BP goes up slightly at the thought of having a higher reading. Basically I'm telling you not to worry and just relax and see what it is at your next OB apt. Stop taking your BP at those kiosks.


----------



## lch28

hahah okay thanks kelly!! i forgot you were a nurse. perfect =]!


----------



## Kelly9

^ yup and the worrying will just make it get higher for no reason.


----------



## lch28

hopefully at my next dr appt i wont be thinking about it cause i do think thats why it was higher then normal..

anyway.. i feel like baby hasnt been moving much the past 2 days. i mean ive felt it but shes not as active. ive been told that the baby has a growth spurt around 23/24 weeks and sleeps a lot more aroudn that time. did you ever experience that with DS?


----------



## Kelly9

Heck if I remember! But he had more quiet days etc. If I put the doppler on and he went nuts I was happy.


----------



## lch28

i really should look into getting a doppler..

so i just got a check in the mail from my ex for a crap load of money
:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe starting to help out so he can be part of the baby's life?


----------



## lch28

i guess so..
i mean its much needed , its just odd.. i used to have to beat money out of him for bills and stuff and he'd always lie about what he had


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich u r within ur worry rights bc we all worry but I agree with Kelly and say ur probably ok. :) I And since ur ex is feeling generous...could u have him send us big checks too? :haha: That is good that he is finally stepping up some. Why do some guys have to be so stupid and wait to learn everything the hard way?

I think I shall go jogger and get one that makes a travel system. Thanks!! (I saw tons of them at the festival today and it got me thinking bc I only had considered normal systems before.)

Took a pic today to send to family...will upload here. Can't do it now bc I am on phone.


----------



## armymama2012

Our is the tjogger travel system. Baby Trend Expedition in neutral black, grey, and green. I love it.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ooo yes! Very nice! I just looked it up on eBay. :)

Kelly, I am gonna look up your model too.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes do! and test drive it even if you've made up your mind cause you could very well change it. I ended up buying my first - the maxi cosi foray only to sell it shortly after when pregnant with Hannah cause I feel in love with the baby jogger city select, best purchase I ever made.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies kinda in and out bc having extreme exhaustion...just jumping in to let Kelly know I got the chips! Smashed to smithereens, but I got them. I'm happily eating crushed chips lol!! Did younger your cereal yet?


----------



## Sweetz33

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089524

This is the stroller we have for Xander.


----------



## lch28

lovely strollers ladies!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks ich! I have an easier time maneuvering the strollers with the single front wheel.


----------



## Kelly9

Glad you got them! Was the bag at least not popped? I haven't gotten the cereal yet but we don't get mail on weekends so I am crossing my fingers for tomorrow :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Bag not popped but I have miniature chips hehe...you should get it tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Kelly9

good that it didn't pop... small chips taste the same and think of it this way, you can cram more in your mouth that way.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol true!


----------



## lch28

hmm.. im a first time mama over here.. the travel system ive picked out has 4 wheels. i def want a travel system though.. they have ones with the one front wheel?


----------



## Sweetz33

Look at the link i posted on the previous page. I swear by the single front wheel as I have had both...


----------



## JennyNBaby

I read reviews on the baby trend system. Some good and some awful. Now so confused!

Kelly do u mind yours not having a tray??

I am so tickled today because I am an avocado and that means gender reveal week!!!!! Wednesday needs to HURRY up and get here!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Jenny team blue lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Btw I adore my baby trend stroller....I had a Graco with my first and hated it...


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz I love that system and then got confused reading reviews about front wheel problems. Maybe that is just a few unluckies.

And I say team pink...gotta even up the score at least a little in here! :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

I had a hard time maneuvering the 4 wheel strollers. I had a jeep stroller with the one single wheel and loved it! I got the baby trend one and did a test run and loved it!!


----------



## armymama2012

I love my Baby Trend Expedition stroller. I plan on using it for at least our next 3 babies.


----------



## Sweetz33

Army that is what I got! What color you have? I have the green :)


----------



## armymama2012

Mine is grey and green.


----------



## Sweetz33

Me too!! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, hopefully I'm having a boy too. We really want another boy.


----------



## Kelly9

Can't wait to check the mail today sweetz I hope it's in! 

Jenny yes we need another girl!


----------



## Sweetz33

Me too!


----------



## Excalibur

We have the Silvercross Linear Freeway pram :D


----------



## lilblossom

Oh boy Ex, you are a 'honey dew' now...Are you getting excited?


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Oh boy Ex, you are a 'honey dew' now...Are you getting excited?

Definetly getting excited hun, we are approaching the end now! :happydance: :wohoo: 

Hope you are ok hun? :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I am crying. My mom made the difficult choice today to put our old cat Emily to sleep. Emily was 16 years old. She was still so loving. My mom took her to the vet after she was unable to use 2 of her legs. Vet said there was nothing they could do for her.


----------



## Excalibur

armymama2012 said:


> I am crying. My mom made the difficult choice today to put our old cat Emily to sleep. Emily was 16 years old. She was still so loving. My mom took her to the vet after she was unable to use 2 of her legs. Vet said there was nothing they could do for her.

Omg! Really sorry to hear about your cat hun, I know how upsetting it is having to have a pet put to sleep :( I'm sure she's in a much better place now though in Kitty heaven playing with all the other Kitty's :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Army! I too know how sad that is!! :( But what a blessing our furry friends are to us. :hugs:

Army..on a brighter note...our new preggo weeks both start on Sundays. :) Happy blueberry week!

Ex....wow. It still feels surreal that u r so close!! Getting excited for the big day!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah for honeydew... :happydance:

Boo for kitty.... :(


----------



## lch28

oh no army. im sorry honey, thats so hard =[ 

haha i have no idea what stroller to get now!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I still can't believe how fast it's gone! Doesn't seem two minutes ago since I announced my BFP! :shock: Excitedddddd :happydance: Happy 16 weeks to you :wohoo: 

Sweetz - Thank you hun, happy 20 weeks to you :yipee:


----------



## lch28

oooh yay ex your 33 weeks!

my vday is in.. 4 days!


----------



## Sweetz33

I can't wait ich!! So excited!!


----------



## lch28

me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im also nervous =[ im almost 23+6... i swear im going to not move a muscle that day


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe too cute Ich! I'm suffering from OMG everytime I sneeze I clench haha


----------



## Kelly9

Army thats sad, I had to put a young kitty down of mine and it broke my heart. She was 4.5 years old with heart failure :(

Sweetz still no freaking captain crunch! :cry: Did you get tracking info with it? I wonder if customs is holding it up :wacko: 

Ich I know yours is only 2 days after mine. Such a scary time and of course I have an intense pain on my right side whenever I lift my leg up, probably pulled something blowing my nose so hard. I am soooo sick. Thankfully done work and at home with soup right now.


----------



## lch28

aww feel better hun.. hopefully this week goes by quick for us..


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh wtf?!


----------



## lch28

what??


----------



## lch28

oooh lol capn crunch


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hope u feel better Kelly! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Still feeling like pooh, worse then yesterday. Sweetz I bet that captain crunch woudl make me feel better if it ever gets here.


----------



## Sweetz33

It better get there ori will be pissed! I packed it in a nice box, with newspaper cushioning....grrrrrr


----------



## lilblossom

There are postal workers munching on Capt Crunch....lol 

Ex, we are doing good, just very busy with school and work. I am Assist Manager in a retail store and our Manager has taken his vacation this week...wouldn't be a big deal but our third key is leaving Friday to move away so we are training the replacement, plus they sent us an additional truck today that needed processed and the next sale ad must be set up properly this week while running the store as usual...if all that isn't enough, the Regional and Zone managers are coming this week to inspect us. 
Wait I change my first sentence at the beginning of this paragraph...i am over worked and exhausted just thinking about all this. cant wait til Saturday when manager returns and i take the day off. lol

Armymamma, so sorry to hear about your cat...I know the pain as a couple years ago we had to let go of a dog that had been with us for 10 years. Miss him so much. Hang in there.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well lil ya never know....cap'n crunch is a valuable commodity in Canada apparently lol


----------



## Kelly9

Just the crunchberry variety :rofl: They better not be munching on it. Though I have a friend coming for a visit on the 29th and she lives minutes from the boarder so she's going to get me a bunch of boxes to stash away of it and corn pops lol!

Finally decided on the coffee maker I want, I'm going with the tassimo over the keurig, bought some hot chocolate for it tonight now i just need the machine lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly...joining the sick rant. Had a headache yesterday that progressed into full blown migraine. Vomited every ounce of my guts over and over again. Slept almost nothing. Now dreading standing up because the pounding in my head gets doubled. Oh and we hosted Bible study group here last night while I felt terrible. I literally left to barf my brains out with ten guests here... the whole time wondering if they could hear. Beginning to wonder if I am going to be sick the entire pregnancy. :(


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Yay for V-Day in 3 days! :happydance: 

Kelly - Hope you get well soon hun :hugs: 

Lil - Glad you are doing well hun. Wow, you sure have been a busy bee with work lately! No doubt you'll be sleeping all day on Saturday to catch up with your rest? :hugs: 

Jenny - Hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Ich - Yay for V-Day in 3 days! :happydance:
> 
> Kelly - Hope you get well soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Lil - Glad you are doing well hun. Wow, you sure have been a busy bee with work lately! No doubt you'll be sleeping all day on Saturday to catch up with your rest? :hugs:
> 
> Jenny - Hope you feel better soon :(

I do have a vague recollection of sleep..please tell me more about this very appealing thing.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil u r a trooper. Imagine being preggo and doing all that.... oh my. Makes me tremble thinking about it. Hope all goes smoothly.

Still lying in a pathetic heap watching tv. :(


----------



## lch28

^ lol aw lil, hope saturday comes soon so you can get some time off! sounds like your super busy!

im soo excited for v day ex! yay! 

oh jenny im so sorry your still feeling sick hun, has it been constant ms?


----------



## tabs46001

me and my lil monkey have been sick the last couple days cold flu sucks when you make a living talking on the phone but your losing your voice lol glad to see all our bump buddies doing good. i start school monday i havent been in school since before i had my son so this should be interesting : ) hubby brought me home flowers on sweetest day, a dozen pink roses, i didnt even know there was such a thing as sweetest day until he brought them home lol how is that for changing i was in complete shock lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs so cute. :)


----------



## Kelly9

How nice tabs :) 

I feel LIKE DEATH! Couldn't sleep last night, finally got up at 330, took me 2.5 hours ot get to work 35 km's away cause of the snow. I'm home now coughing and sneezing, runny eyes an nose and splitting headache. I am so over this being sick thing, seriously it needs to go the eff away. Sweetz still no cereal :cry: Scan in 1.5 hours. 

Jenny I puked twice this pregnancy both in my 16th week but I've been mostly ok since except I blow my nose so hard and cough so hard that I start to dry heave. I also pulled something along my bump while blowing my nose :(


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I'm not 100% sure what sleep is either at the moment! :haha: 

Jenny - Really hope you feel better soon chick :hugs: 

Ich - I bet hun, not long to go now! :happydance: 

Tabs - Awwww that's so cute! :flower: 

Kelly - Hope you get well soon too hun, sounds awful! Snow?!? Can you send some our way please? :winkwink: Hope everything goes well at your scan :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ you can have it all! It makes my job at work even harder since I drive to peoples houses.


----------



## lch28

you have a scan today? awesome! 

ive had a head ache for like 4 days straight. so im going to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly I have been sick this whole pregnancy, and just when I think I'm good....whammo. Can't even count how many times I have thrown up. Five yesterday alone. Hope u start to get better. Rest is essential and is hopefully what ur doing now. I am not going into work tonight. DH is going to do my job.

Ich excited for ur VDay. Big milestone. :)

My one yorkie just wants to play and is so confused when I shun her repeatedly. Poor thing.


----------



## lch28

jenny i was like that with Sophia but only until 15 weeks. perhaps you are team pink! i never got MS with this little guy


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> ^ you can have it all! It makes my job at work even harder since I drive to peoples houses.

:wohoo: Thank you! I love snow :D :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I had a scan today. It's done now just waiting to hear results I hate this part. Hopefully all is ok.


----------



## Jessica28

I have my first OBS appointment tomorrow! Apparently the u/s machine in his office is ancient but I will at least get to get my little bean even if it is poor quality. I am excited. I am going with my grandma first to have a dye test done on her heart so hopefully al goes well at both appointments


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly yay for scan. I am sure tulip is ok. Any new photos?

Jess yay! So ummm what if u accidentally see a turtle (or no turtle)? :)

Operation pity party is nice. Going to see what I can do about these awful headaches tomorrow at doc. Feeling so sorry for myself. Moods like this make me a wuss.


----------



## Kelly9

I got some new pics but have to resize them. 

So they did say baby had a shorter then average nasal bone which is a soft marker for down syndrome but all other measurements came back fine and all was good at the nuchal so I'm going ot try to ignore it till after i see my OB in a week. I'll have another scan. Also they found a choroid plexus cyst which can be a soft marker for trisomy 18 but only if over age 35 so that doesn't matter, they see them often enough and they go away by third tri so not concerned about that though just a little about the nose bone. My son doesn't have a large nose though I don't have any measurements, will ask the doc about his and this one and get the measurement so I guess I don't get to quiet relax at all during this pregnancy which sucks though I'm not obsessing. Just can't wait to get the new numbers. The radiologist said I was still considered low risk for down syndrome so thats good in my books!


----------



## lch28

aw kel did he tell you what your risk was? Mine went from 1:7500 to 1:3700 or something after i found out about the babys kidneys being elarged, also a soft marker for downs. I was really freaked about it at first but after talking to my ob felt much better, i hope he gives you some peace of mind.


----------



## Kelly9

I'll find out tomorrow I have to call them, right now my risk for DS is 1:15000 and something thats how good my nuchal was. I'm not worried but it's at the back of my head. I know my little girl is healthy. I'll also get the nasal bone measurement.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Kelly she is going to just have a cute button nose, that's all. :hugs:

I have a bit of nerves about the scan tomorrow, just the dull worry that something will be wrong. But anxious to find out pink or blue....this wait has taken long enough! 

My brother was so sweet and rubbed my shoulders really good. Helped my headache some. DH never seems to be able to help that much in that regard...doesn't have the gift. Anyway...just popped a Tylenol pm and hoping to wake up headache free for the big day. We shall see... Gonna do OJ on the way so baby is on the move.

I will update in here as soon as I can.


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo I can't wait Jenny! 

Ich I hope it's still as high as yours even after the change! That WOULD make me feel much better. I will be calling first thing in the morning.

I'm sitting here watching my belly pop up and down :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

just got back from the doc, i saw his nurse .. she checked my blood pressure and listened to the baby. going back on monday so doc can do an internal. hope my cervix is good! 

jenny cant wait for your update!!!!!!!

kelly do you know what your risk was at the nuchal scan? or did you not do one? I doubt it will make your risk something to be seriously concerned about, remember unless there are 3 soft markers docs dont even suggest additional testing :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ich!!!! That makes me feel so much better! My original risk for trisomy 21 at 12 weeks was 1:15000 and something don't know the exact number. Just called the scan place and a copy of the report is waiting for me to pick up so won't know the new risk till after work. I hope it's still 1 in several thousand! 

I seem to be feeling a little better *knock on wood* 

Jenny can't wait to hear! I'm saying boy still! Hope you get a girl though except girls always seem to make you worry.


----------



## lch28

glad you feeling better hun, i highly doubt that it will change your risk much at all, mine was changed in half from the dilated kidneys and none of my doctors were even concerned


----------



## Jessica28

haha.. I didn't see to see any parts so I am still team yellow. Next ultrasound is Nov. 2nd so perhaps we will see something then? Who knows?!


----------



## Kelly9

I guess the nose bone is more of a soft marker if that makes sense but she had a nasal bone at the 12 week scan so that's good! One more patient to see then I can go get the report! I hope the new levels are mentioned in there. I'm surprised the radiologist didn't tell me them when we talked to me.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:cloud9: It's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink:

Had to wait alllll day because they screwed up my appt but we got in at another place in town thanks to my doc! (I was about to cry I was so upset.)

Gender preference prevails again!!!!


----------



## lch28

CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance:
sorry you had to wait hun, but really glad the doc found you an appt, id be PISSED if my ultrasound got canceled, i prob woulda cried immediately lol!


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray another girly!!!!! Congrats.

Ich my new risk is 1:310 so thats quiet the drop though still a 99.6% chance all is well it's just scary. Waiting to hear back from my OB.


----------



## lch28

oh hun. i understand your worry completely but its still a good risk number, 99.6% is great.. is this something they can keep an eye on like check if it gets longer or something :shrug: i dunno, i mean ive seen people have a 1:10 risk and baby was fine, hopefully your OB can give you some peace of mind. It stinks that you have to worry about this though. anyway.. i got this pamhplet of a blood test they offer for downs.. its fairly new and quite expensive if your insurance doesnt cover it. i forget what its called though.. not sure if you were interested in testing etc.. i honestly think that it's all going to be fine :hugs:
 
also i googled some stuff and found someone posted this..



Hello, I came back high risk for downs syndrome 1:250 with DS, we didn't want to have an amnio as the risk was of a miscarriage was greater than the chance of DS having downs syndrome. We decided we wanted more information so I went for a private marker scan which looks at specific features of the baby such as presence of the nasal bone. It was an amazing experience and we even got to see DS in 4d and got a dvd and loads of pictures. My risk was recalculated and I was given a 1:888 chance. I felt a lot more reassured as this test was looking specifically at baby and not my blood (my hospital don't do the nuchal fold test). It was expensive but was definitely worth it!

Claire


maybe you could look into that? not sure your financial situation etc.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Kelly prayers all is ok!

Yay for team :pink:!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ thats what they did yesterday. But my OB's office called and the doc wants me in asap tomorrow for a scan at the hospital he said to go from 15000 and something to 310 is bizarre so he wants a properly trained person to redo the measurements and the doc who will be looking at the results is a leading doc in canada for this area involving the nasal bone. So I hope they recalculate my results and they're better and not that they saw something else and want to give me more bad news. My friend will watch my son so fingers crossed and lots of prayers and watch my journal for news cause thats where I'll post first.


----------



## Kelly9

I've read about a test called verifi, will look into it not sure if it's done in Canada it's about 200 bucks. I'd pay for it.


----------



## lch28

im looking for the paper but i cant find it. ugh. its 800 bucks around here


----------



## lch28

well did you get the AFP?


----------



## Kelly9

yes they did blood work at my 12 week scan and it came back great. I didn't do the quad test cause I usually don't and they didn't recommend it.


----------



## lch28

hmm.. well i hope that the appt goes well tomorrow and your risk changes, it does sound bizzare going from 1:15000 to 1:350. its great he got you an appointment with a very experienced doc. what time is your appt? ill be checking your journal.. since i sit on BnB all day anyways. gotta love bed rest.. not .


----------



## Kelly9

Its at 10am my time


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well I am praying hard in the meantime! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks me to! I need good news.


----------



## lch28

praying for good news hun


----------



## JennyNBaby

Forgot to mention yesterday they called to tell me I have placenta previa. Getting another scan at 24 weeks to see if it resolved on its own.


----------



## lch28

is it complete placenta previa? did they tell you not to have sex etc hun?


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny that's not unusual placenta has plenty of time to move up :) 

Scan pushed back till 11 so still waiting. I just want to know already. 

Feeling a wee bit better but still sick and stuffy. No headache today or yesterday which makes a big difference.


----------



## lch28

what time is it near u? its 11:42 here. wishing u to hear good things!


----------



## tabs46001

So not looking forward to next week i have my sisters 2 dogs for a week while she goes to the bahamas on the fun part we are taking them trick or treating and i know my son will have a blast but mommy is the one taking care of them lol 

hope all is well with you ladies

i have new student orientation tonight super excited : )


----------



## lch28

tabs thats great. so glad you are going to school! 
are they big dogs??


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Tabs cute! Are u dressing up the dogs? :)
What is your major/area of study??

The nurse that called did not mention precautions so guess it is not severe/complete previa...unless she did not do her job properly. But she did not sound worried. I might call up there to reassure myself. 

Kelly hope u got some good news by now. We're all hanging out waiting to hear how it went. Glad u are feeling a bit better. Headaches are the PITS! I get them constantly with this little princess. She is worth the pain. :)

Still on :cloud9: since yesterday...just can't believe I will finally have a girl companion after so many years being the only girl in a house of all guys. Gonna have to be careful not to over spoil her! Hehe


----------



## lch28

aww jenny im so happy for you hun! you may want to call, dont want to worry you but i am pretty sure sex is a no no even with partial placenta previa, only cause my SIL had this.


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - That little girl is going to be spoiled! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Sorry you had to wait for your appointment hun but Congratulations on team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

no they aren't big one is an obese toy fox terrier like seriously obese she is epileptic and her medicine makes her fat and then a one eyed boston terrier she thought she was big enough to start a fight with a pitt bull and lost. my sister used to be a breader she has 8 dogs these are just the ones she doesnt trust her brother in law to take care of while he is house sitting because the toy fox terrier has to have her meds twice a day or she will have seizures and well frankly the boston terrier hates him she loves everyone but she tries to bite him lol i am going to dress them up just not sure as what quiet yet gonna look later. the big dogs which are 3 pits 1 rottweiler and 2 more toy fox terriers she would bread the pits and the toy fox terriers but she got to worried about the homes they were going to despite her application process for the pits so she stopped them. I am going to be doing assoc degree in medical assisting. I am already a patient care tech so the med terminology class my first semester is review for me ..im hoping lol


----------



## Kelly9

I'm done! There's a complete update in my journal.


----------



## lch28

awesome news kelly! im so happy. :happydance: now you can relax and enjoy ! wonder why that doctor made you worry like that.. was it an ultrasound tech or dr? thats not right. id be annoyed..

todays my v day! yay!!!!!

and im still a papaya. even though on thebump.com im a canteloupe! whats going on?


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich congrats! Yay!! The bump ticker doesn't change at certain weeks....

Yay Jenny a girl! Whooty wooooooo!! Lol!!

Kelly? Cereal?! :wacko:


----------



## lch28

i cheat and look at thebump.com. im really a canteloupe right now. i guess its a issue with the tickers!


----------



## Kelly9

No issue with the tickers this one doesn't change every week after a certain point. 

Sweetz, still no cereal, I'm about to give up hope that it didn't get lost somewhere unless you got a tracking number for it?

I ordered baby girls bedding and nursery linens! So excited to get those in a little while. 

Jenny not sure what your taste is for little girl but the gap's nerborn section is to die for it's so cute! I'm going to wait for an online sale then go nuts :haha: 

Ich happy V day! You made it!!!!! I'm very happy for you. It's weird cause everyday now I think, I've made it further then I smile.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wtf?! I don't have a tracking number but I can scan the receipt and send it to you....will that help? Argh...........I'm pissed now! It cost more to send it the what the cereal cost!! I'm gunna find the receipt and scan it......I'm agrivated now...


----------



## Kelly9

lol! There might be a number on the receipt. Customs is probably just being dumb asses!


----------



## Kelly9

But they should know not ot mess with a pregnant womans cereal darn it!


----------



## Sweetz33

Especially cap'n crunch with crunch berries! *******s....


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Ich! You reached VDay!! :dance:

Kelly, I love baby gap stuff...so cute! Gonna try to resist overbuying...Hehe. I saw your bedding pics on ur journal, cute. :) Our stuff is fairly neutral Pooh bedding. The room overall is looking girly in my opinion though. Good thing she's a she! Gonna buy a lot of stuff day after Thanksgiving with my mom when we go to FL. I am excited for that!

Tabs my Grandpa has a toy fox terrier and before my granny passed, she could barely eat and would give all her meals to the dog. That dog was ROUND! :haha: Those dogs just don't look right when they're that fat. Lol

So we dressed up for work last night and I was Miss Piggy. Once again I am on my phone...want to post a pic. I loved my costume, esp my tail. Hehe ;)

Feeling DD moving around more and more! Love it!!!


----------



## lch28

yay for movement! it only gets stronger every day! i did have a wierd period around 18 weeks where i didnt feel anything and kinda freaked...

going to look at kellys journal at the bedding now. lol


----------



## Kelly9

Over buying is easy to do and impossible to avoid!


----------



## lch28

lol! i love the bedding set! so are bumpers okay in Canada? were not advised to use them here..


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks, the ones I got aren't the typical bumpers, if you look at them closely you'll notice they're not joined at all! These ones fasten with a hidden reversible zipper over each slat individually thus eliminating the problems with conventional bumpers that are joined and go all around the crib. We're told to not use traditional bumpers here but they're not illegal, I used them with my son but once he started rolling had to take them out. I had big issues with him getting his legs caught in between the slats on the crib though which is why I paid a bit more for these special wonder bumpers. They pad the slat and add just a bit of thickness making it harder to get limbs through but also leaving a space open for air flow.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I am getting pissy....I can't find a good PLUG IN swing. Everything is battery operated. If Xander is anything like his big sister, he will adore his swing....suggestions? DH and I are going to get a couple fatheads to decorate the walls. My mom and I will most likely make the bedding. As for bumpers...we are using them Ich. My kids are active in the tummy, and active in the crib lol. It is for their safety.


----------



## Kelly9

We just bought rechargeable batteries, that did the trick!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hmmm didn't think of that haha


----------



## lch28

i think most are battery operated lol.. kelly sounds like you got a good set!


----------



## tabs46001

Wow i wish I had thought of rechargeable batteries with my son lol My husband was always having to run to the store to get batteries lmao My son loved his swing he hated his bouncer the swing is the only peace i got that first month lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah we probably have invested 200 bucks in rechargeable batteries for all our remotes and his toys, worth every cent! We'll be buying rechargeable C and D batteries for this baby cause of the swing and bouncer and a few other toys that take the bigger ones. More of a cost out front but worth it in the end.


----------



## lch28

great tip kelly, never thought of that.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Our swing is AC adapter or D batteries. I LOVE IT! Check out the link:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4360510

Finally picked out a baby bag!! :happydance: Met my criteria:
-Not too frilly for DH to use
-Not too bulky but plenty of clever storage compartments, side pockets
-Matching changing pad
-Girly colors
-Metal loops to hang on stroller hooks
-Sturdy strap

Gonna go with the Baby Trend system in Purple...20 minute video review sold me! Parents are buying it for us! :dance: 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10870672

Went shopping about an hour away yesterday to Babies R Us and a few other stores we don't have locally. Bought some cute clothes and also got letters to spell baby's name. Decorated & hung them last night. :#

Going to attach photos I have been wanting to upload from laptop, finally getting around to it! You shall see my belly is a nice touch to the Miss Piggy costume. :haha: #The funny guy in blue is my brother.#

One of our 16 week scan photos is also going to post.
 



Attached Files:







diaper bag.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3









2012-10-29_18-16-47_253.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









2012-10-26_14-49-11_807.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









2012-10-24_18-02-53_475.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kelly9

Love all the pics! And how cute the costumes! Your baby belly works perfectly! 

Sweetz!!!!! I got a slip for a parcel in the mail hoping its the cereal! Will let you know when I pick it up.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok ladies I'm coming on with not so positive news. Woke up cramping this morning so went into docs. They have me scheduled for a cervical length test tomorrow bc they are worried that baby is growing so fast. They said the weight on my cervix or whatever might cause preterm labor. I'm measuring closer to 23 weeks so they are on red alert. They also said there is no way I can carry him full term bc he would just be too big and that it will be a c-section, no exceptions.they did hear the heartbeat which was very strong, and he kept moving around. They said those are both good signs. I am banned to the bed or couch until after my ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm worried big time. DH is at work, which is over an hour away and he is worried. They said stay off my feet and no lifting anything...period. Prayers right now would be appreciated bc I'm very nervous......


----------



## Kelly9

Take it easy! Hopefully your cervix is beautifully long and baby is just stretching things out.


----------



## armymama2012

Aww..I will pray for you Sweetz. Would this be your first C-section? How early would they schedule it for?


----------



## Sweetz33

No army this would be a 1st. They are aiming for mid Feb...but depends on Xander's size.


----------



## Kelly9

It's not unusual to measure 1-2 weeks ahead in a pregnancy though, I mean if your cervix ends up being ok they should let you go till at least 37 weeks to give baby all the time he needs... they told my friend c section would be at 11 pounds I believe, her baby ended up being born just shy of and vaginally.... OUCH! 

By the way I got the cereal!!!!!! Thanks for sending me not 1 but 2 boxes!


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly that puts me at ease some....and as for the cereal...1 box?! Pffftttt!! You needed at least 2 lol

I guess they are checking bc between what the baby is measuring and the original measurements, there is a 3+ week difference.


----------



## Kelly9

Well now I have 5!!!!! HAHAHAHA, I was getting nervous that customs woudln't send it through and had a friend come up from near the border in BC she lives like 5 mins from so she brought me tons! I'm set for a long time, can't wait to dig in.

Hopefully it'll set you at ease, no sane doctor would take a baby out before 37 weeks due to size cause it risks issues surrounding prematurity though most babies born from 34-35 weeks usually are just fine and only have a short stay in nicu. I'd would think if your cervix is good they'll just keep an eye on it and let you go till then, and they would likely induce you if you were at least 37 weeks and baby was getting big like 9-10 pounds big by 37 weeks as having a c section is a much bigger recovery. DO you mind me asking what your angel passed away from or was there a reason?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Sweetz you're in my prayers! I hope it is just a scare and u make it full term taking life nice and easy. Hang in there!!

Ich....if u are out there, thinking of u in that storm. :( Hope you're okay and comfy with power. :hugs:

Army, yay for raspberry baby! Time is flying! How u feeling??


----------



## Sweetz33

Dh is bringing me in. Cramping got worse. My doc is at hospital waiting on me. I'll update as soon as I know something. 

Ich is doing well....she is out of power for at least 7 days so she won't be on much.


----------



## Sweetz33

No given reason Kelly..... They would induce me at 37 weeks, and if he is big, which the are estimating, me being of smaller size, it might be quite difficult to impossible to do vaginally. My daughter was 9lbs 10 oz and she tore me almost all the way to my butt hole (for lack of a better term)


----------



## armymama2012

Praying for you Sweetz!

AFM- nausea has subsided slightly but my knees hurt from going up and down the stairs 15 times a day.


----------



## Sweetz33

At hospital. Baby is fine. Strong heartbeat and very active. They think another bladder infection possibly kidney stone. I'm physically worn at this point....


----------



## tabs46001

awe hope you feel better : )

afm yet another of my friends is pregnant and they keep saying when are you guys having another. They dont know we have tried our hardest. How ironic is it that I am being bugged about having another baby when Ive been working so hard on it. Its not like I can say well I dont think we can and ruin the moment of them announcing their pregnancy by feeling bad for me. well that is my morning rant lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz, hope they fixed you up good by now! Hang in there! Thanks for the update on Ich, good to know she's ok.

Tabs, situations like that are just the pits. You are happy for the person, yet they make you feel bad and you're not supposed to show it. :hugs: So are you doing any temping or anything? A night of fun & some white wine work wonders when TTC. :haha: Hope your BFP comes soon as a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweets! Yay baby is stayin put!

Tabs I just say something smart assed but I'm like that. But being through infertility and IVF treatments kind of made me that way. 

Happy Halloween yo!


----------



## Sweetz33

Happy Halloween yo to you too! :)

Everything a ok!! *happy dance* pain is being caused my Xander who has now been dubbed "lil stinker* by my docs office lol! Apparently he thinks he is the Mack daddy bc he is sitting straight up, butt in my pelvis, head up near my ribs just chillin'...he is also kicking simultaneously BOTH feet repetitively into my left ovary and bladder...this is what is causing the pain. Tech watched him for 5 minutes straight and she counted 24 double kicks.....let's just say payback is a bitch little boy......you just wait...lol


----------



## Kelly9

Lol! He's going to be like my son when he's born. Super active and into everything!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oye vey lol


----------



## tabs46001

oh goodness when i was prego with my son he would sleep all day not move at all and then as soon as it was mommy's bed time he would be dancing in there lol I had to get a stress done at almost every apt because he wouldn't be moving but i always knew it was just his sleeping time it was fine though to sit in a comfy recliner listening to his heart beat while eating snacks and pop to wake him up so they could be sure lol DH would have me lay cuddled up to him with my belly to his back so he could go to sleep feeling the baby kick his back lol


----------



## Kelly9

I did that to my hubby withy belly against his back but only so the baby would kick him! Lol!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL My son never flipped so he he had his head in my ribs and would kick my pelvic bone. Made me had to pee so much in the car!


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies not sure If I posted. Was hit bad by the hurricane. Today on my way to a shelter providing food with my mom I got in a car accident. Someone rammed right into ny door. So far it's all ok bit I am so terrified. On ny phone an Will update asap


----------



## Kelly9

Ich I hope you're ok and the other person to! Bad weather always = lots of accidents. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...Ich I'm sorry to hear of your accident! I will pray for you and baby. Did the hurricane do damage to your house or car? We only got some heavy winds and barely any rain here but we are right above Syracuse so we're pretty far inland.


----------



## lch28

I am in an apartment so no damage there. Car was not damaged until the crash. Now it's totalled. I am home. No power but baby boy is fine.


----------



## lch28

A few in nj died during the storm.. trees fell on houses cars people.. a poor lady at labor and delivery had to bring her baby home to a freezing house with no power... she couldn't find any hotels open. It blew out the whole state.


----------



## Kelly9

That would have sucked. Lots of blankets and and skin on skin would have helped.


----------



## armymama2012

Awwww...I feel for that lady. When we moved into this house we are renting, there was trouble with the furnace so we had to have it replaced. Even with electricity, heating pads, and a space heater my daughter was still shaking at 10 months so we stayed in the apartment another week until the new furnace was running.


----------



## lch28

Yes. She was very upset and wanted to stay


----------



## Sweetz33

They should have let her stay...


----------



## Kelly9

I agree


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies,

Sorry I have been quiet, I have been stalking the threads but just not posting. I have been so tired and this heartburn is doing my head in! Will be glad once Tyler is here and fingers crossed, the heartburn will disappear! :( 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok? :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

So close Ex!! :happydance:

I'm overly emotional today.....I'm tearing up at everything lol a commercial, a picture, hubby saying something I take as mean, when it is not *sigh* one of those days I guess....


----------



## Kelly9

My husband is driving me bananas today lol! 

Having under the bump pain like down low by pubic region could be stretching but it won't go away so getting checked for a UTI/bladder infection.


----------



## lch28

So do I but her insurance wouldn't cover it and apparently legally they could not let her stay. I was not impressed but let her use my cell to look up hotels and call them. Every hotel for miles is booked!! I called five today in sheer desperation


----------



## armymama2012

Awwww....

Hope everything is okay and no infection of any sort Kelly.

Sorry you are having an emotional day Sweetz. Rest and let your body heal from whatever is going on and have all the chocolate you want!


----------



## Kelly9

I had a small amount of white blood cells in my urine so they're sending it off for culture and I'll know for sure saturday. 

Sweetz hope today got better.

I work tomorrow then it's the weekend!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah today is a little bit better...just tired. Calling it an early night. I hope everything comes back ok Kelly. Eat some cap'n crunch.....that fixes everything lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol! I just wolfed down my first bowl! It tastes just like I remember only the crunch berries when we had them were all red. Can't wait to eat another bowl :)


----------



## tabs46001

i think the witch is gonna come early ive been cramping and my bb's are killing me booooo im not supposed to start for another like 2 weeks boo


----------



## armymama2012

Any news Kelly? How are you feeling Sweetz?

As for me, I have gone back to not being able to eat meat. I get so nauseous just cooking the meat. Oh, and diarrhea is back as of yesterday. Ugh...I cant get a break!

How are things with you Ich?


----------



## Jessica28

26 weeks!! What a cute little nose! Any gender guesses?


----------



## Kelly9

News from me? Was I suppose to update something and forgot lol? I will find out tomorrow if I have a UTI I hope I do so that the pain I'm feeling will at least go away. It's bladder pain and I'm peeing so often cause If I don't my bladder hurts for hours. 

Sweetz do the crunchberries change the color of you bm's? Lol my poop was very greedy blue today and that's all I can think of!


----------



## Kelly9

Girl jess! That's my guess anyway.


----------



## armymama2012

Was just wondering if you had an earlier answer about your bladder pain.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh no not till tomorrow


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Not long at all! I'm getting really excited now! Even got a birthing ball to try and get Tyler into position :happydance: The joys of pregnancy hormones :haha:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz glad ur ok!
Ich glad you're also ok!! My goodness!
Kelly hope u don't have infection.

Tabs...two weeks early huh....hmm!! Shall we think optimistically?? ;)

Ex! Wow...you are almost at the end of the fruit timeline!!! I am so excited for u!!! Sure you are 100% ready now. Hope u get some relief from the heartburn. Does your diet make a diff?

Army, I only just now have been able to stomach meat. Ate 1/2 a steak last night. Are u craving breakfast foods and carbs?? Maybe ur having a girl! ;)

My cousin is due ten days after me...lives in NC. She just found out she's also having a girl. :)

Took our doggies for a beautiful walk today. It was so nice! I definitely feel the workout just from walking now....never used to. Lol


----------



## armymama2012

Any news Kelly? 

No, I'm not craving anything but spicy mustard and occasionally something random. I want a boy!


----------



## Kelly9

Nope doc never called so I guess I'm in the clear


----------



## tabs46001

i wouldn't be optimistic lol we have had a week of 2 year old night mares so our bed has been +1. Plus been so stresed its probably me starting early from the stress. I started school and a week into classes after completing a week of work in 2 classes i log in today to see that they switched out one of my classes with another one so not only did i do a week of work for nothing in the other but im a week behind in the new one. So I have been trying to do a week of work in 24 hours to catch up. 

Ex your almost there I am so excited for you. My son had dropped into position at 32wks so we were like walking on egg shells for a while wondering when he would appear lol


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs that sucks and I'd be so mad!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess I say boy!!

Army I say boy for u too! Mustard...:haha:

Tabs and Lil....hang in there!! You are amazing....I have my degree in teaching and have no urge or motivation to study more. :haha:

AFM .... another headache.


----------



## Kelly9

I've had headaches nearly every day for a month actually maybe 6 weeks. It sucks.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you hunni. We can't wait now, getting to the point where we just want to meet our little man! Finding it really hard to sleep and I'm so exhausted! Yeah we are 100% ready for him to make his appearance :happydance: It doesn't matter what I add/remove from my diet, almost everything gives me heartburn! :nope: 

Happy 18 weeks :happydance: 

Tabs - Thank you hunni :hugs: Aww bless, that must have been so exciting! :D Tyler has been head down since about 28 weeks, think he's moving further and further down though as I'm feeling a lot of pressure down there and constantly feel the need to use the toilet :blush:


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies. It feels as though its been months since I have posted so thought I would pop in.

Kelly, I hope you are in the clear and with out a dreaded uti.

Ex, Oh my you are close. Breath woman lol.... looking forward to your pictures in the very near future. :hugs:

Jess, sorry I can't see enough in your pic to guess but your baby looks beautiful.

Jenny, glad you finally were able to stomach some meat. I was lucky with my pregnancy way back when, only suffered with queasyness except for when I had a stomach flu. Had trouble gaining weight during that pregnancy so I guess I was really lucky cause if I had been throwing up I wouldn't have gained anything.

Tabs, Its terrible they would make changes after classes had already began...is this a credited online college?

As for me, doing pretty well in school and hours are getting cut at work so that could help me get some papers written that are due in a couple weeks. Been having a hard time determining when af is due since I stopped temping and using opks so I have decided to start using the opks again...the temping is just too much to add to my mornings. Today is a strong positive so I guess we need to be careful for a few days. lol Oops for yesterday haha. Anyway other wise all is well. Big :hugs: to all.


----------



## tabs46001

ya its accredited its actually one of the local community colleges I am just doing online classes instead of going to the campus. So I think i have like a hormone inbalance or something we were almost in an accident yesterday and my husband tried to liven the mood by making a joke he said good job tabby try to kill us all and was laughing i started balling like a baby and then last night after all this stress with school and everything my instructor in the clas they didn't switch me from emailed me how wonderful my first writing assignment was and she can tell i am going to do great in the program. I started again balling like a baby. I am def not prego I don't even know if I ovulated yesterday but I have been nauseous and bb's sore too i really think that going from trying with the progesterone and fertility vitamins to birth control to going off birth control has messed me up im usualy not an emotional person ugh


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I am back....sorry I keep disappearing on you guys! Things are ok on my end. Very tired these days so docs checked my full bloodwork...results on Monday. They also did the glucose test early. (21 weeks) Baby Xander is measuring big...they said if he keepps growing at this rate, he will be a Feb baby not March haha I will catch up later to all the missed posts as (per usual) I'm exhausted. <3


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - It's hard to breathe these days with all the excitement hehe. 5 weeks tomorrow give or take and we should be meeting our little man! Aww thank you hun, I'll definetly post some pictures :hugs:

Glad to hear everything is going well with school etc. I think taking a break from temping and tracking cycles is a good idea and it takes away a lol of stress. Quite a few ladies have got their bfp whilst not keeping track :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still tired to still waiting for my energy to come back but I guess I've been working a lot lately to.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs....that's an awful feeling. Wishing it were from a better source than just whacko hormones!! I cry at the stupidest things now....when someone tells me a story....watching movies....just thinking sappy thoughts. I was never one to be a crier, and here I am always trying to hide my ridiculous silent tears. :haha:


Lil, glad to hear you're doing well. Positive OPK today huh? Hmm! Those swimmers can last 5 days trying to get that egg! :) You talked about gaining weight (or lack of), well I haven't gained a pound yet....despite my ever "swollen" tummy...

Sweetz.....What are you feeding that little man to make him so big?? ;)

Ex....I guess we'll all know in a couple months how you're feeling. Your lungs must be so squished...it's no wonder it's hard to breathe! Sleeping will actually probably be better for you once he comes, even with the night-time feedings. Hope he's a good eater & sleeper!! I have a feeling he will be a very good baby. :)

AFM....I do the right thing by going for a nice, long walk with hubby and the yorkies yesterday. Then a few hours later ended up with a headache. Seems like they always start after we do a good bit of walking. I enjoy it so much when we're walking, but the headaches are AWFUL!


----------



## Kelly9

The headaches are awful and good on you if you haven't gained weight baby is growing and getting what it needs, maybe you'll follow after me and loose more then you gain after baby is born, have to say that was a very nice surprise after my son. I'm up 7 pounds which I am more then happy with. Aiming for 20-25 and no more, but hoping to be closer to 20 to make it easier to loose after. I'm a bit worried with this one being my third. 

Lil you could end up with a surprise lol! 

I was lucky with my son, I have a very long torso, or so I'm told, for a girl whose only 5'3 so my son never actually got all the way to the top even with him being 22.5 inches long at birth! I only ever measured up to 36 weeks by fundal height. My biggest issue in third tri with him was when I went to turn over in bed at night, it would feel like I was lugging this huge weigh with my abdomen (which i was) so turning became difficult and I usually had to support my bump as I turned. I just looked over my old bump pics with my son and I did stick out a decent amount, I carried him totally in front, as did I with my second and this one is looking to be the same.


----------



## tabs46001

having an awesome monday finished all my school work to be caught up with the new class and even had time to spend last evening snuggled on the couch with my little man that was a super mommy day luv those lol 

hope you feel better lil :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - We sure will hun :D All my insides feel squished at the moment lol! He keep sticking his foot or whatever it is in my ribs and just under my boob, so painful! :( Aww thank you hun, I hope so! I could do with a decent nights sleep hehe, feel like I could sleep for a week but when I try, I fail miserably! :shock: 

Maybe all the walking makes you a little dehydrated hun? Do you take a bottle of water out with you?


----------



## Kelly9

^ if you're not sleeping now you certainly won't after babe comes out. lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - I don't think I will either to be honest lol, I'll be too aware of Tyler waking up ready for his feeds etc.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats true, once a mama your sleep is never the same even when they start sleeping through the night. I wake up so much easier now. 

Here is my 20 week bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







tulip20.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Kelly u have a pooch!! Hehe! Still tiny though!! You must carry vertically. My baby girl sticks straight out front. I have a short torso for my height so she has nowhere to go but out! :haha: I think she just gave me a few good kicks. Love feeling her!

Ex..I am not looking forward to the rib jabs!! Do u ever take Tylenol pm? Do u have a preggo pillow? I wish I had a prenatal massage table to sleep on at night...sooo comfy!! I loathe sleeping on my left side, and it squishes my shoulder and makes me have knots! Grr. Blood flow...why does it have to be so stinking picky?? :haha:

Surprise visit from my grandpa today!! He is gonna stay til Friday. :) He has a camper. Going shopping with a friend while the guys golf tomorrow...yay! It is fun to get out. 

Gonna take Ex's advice and bring a water bottle with. 

This election stuff is nuts.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I just noticed I'm a sweet potato!!! :dance:


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies can I join you. I had a daughter in January of this year. I got a bfp July 1 , but sadly I lost the baby in Aug at 10 weeks. This is my third cyle after the loss.


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome sticky :)

Jenny I am short at 5'3 but I do have a long torso, tulip ends up in all positions though at one point she was head towards my spine and feet straight out so if I were laying on my back she'd be doing a head stand. I think having a longer torso makes me look smaller cause I'm quiet petite when not pregnant.


----------



## tabs46001

welcome sticky ,,sorry for your loss you will find lots of ttc after loss support here and even post bfp support as well : )


----------



## lch28

My power won't be back on till Sunday the earliest. That is fifteen days without power. I feeI like a baby right now but I am seriously upset.


----------



## lch28

Welcome sticky I'm sorry for your loss hun


----------



## tabs46001

awe ich that sucks i hope they hurry it up and your pleasantly surprised ; ) You guys have another sort of storm or something i saw on the news coming tonight so stay safe : )


----------



## lch28

Thx hun yes it is snowing now!


----------



## Kelly9

Our snow if finally melting! Though we're getting more this week. I work Thur and fri then I get just over a week off!! Unless they call me in.


----------



## stickybean4

Thanks ladies. Even though I just had a baby this year, the loss was still hard. A relative actually said oh well about the mc atleast you have your daughter. I can't help thinking that was my last shot. I will be 39 in january.


----------



## Kelly9

That's I'd one of the stupidest things someone can say and I wod have told that person that. It's true you have another one but doesn't take the pain away.


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome sticky....people can be idiots....

Ich that sucks about the power....hope they fix it soon.

AFM tired, tired and more tired...keep going MIA bc I'm falling asleep so quickly these days. Hope everyone is doing well. <3


----------



## sara3337

stickybean4 said:


> Thanks ladies. Even though I just had a baby this year, the loss was still hard. A relative actually said oh well about the mc atleast you have your daughter. I can't help thinking that was my last shot. I will be 39 in january.

Sorry for your Loss, it is not too late I am 39 too


----------



## Kelly9

So so much for our snow melting we're suppose to be getting hit with 20 cm in the next 2 days and I work! :dohh:


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Hey Sticky!! Glad ur here! So sorry u had to go through a MC. My original due date was in Aug and I was delighted to get my bfp a few wks before due date. You will be blessed again, just keep faith. It sometimes takes a good 6 months for ur body to be ready. Some others faster than others. But it will happen! I got depressed and gave up...stopped TTC and then got pregnant with this precious girl in my belly! We all know the pain of MC...loss...and the unbearable disappointments while TTC again. Vent here....laugh here....anything goes!! :)

Ich...hun...I feel for ya!! I lived in FL the yr they got smacked with all those hurricanes...Charlie, Francis...Irene....My power was out for a lonnng time. But I was not preggo!! How are u staying warm???? Oh I feel so bad for u right now. :(

Kelly....all I can say is Brrrrr!!!!!! I grew up in Ohio...love snow and hate it at the same time. Lol. You and tulip need to be bundled up good for going to work!!

Sara, nice that u can be a success story buddy with Sticky. :)

Sweetz, hope u get rested up. Your body is good at letting u know what it needs. :)

I'm in a bad mood thanks to my grandpa. He is sticking his nose all over upsetting employees unnecessarily over stupid things. Then I have to fix the morale. Guess he came down to be a grump, not to see us. Makes me so mad!!!! If he is retired and not working here, he should not nit pick over dumb stuff...doesn't even call them by name. It's "boy" or "hey you." And doesn't compliment all their good work, just looks for tiny things to nag about. It is getting on all our nerves and I don't think I can last another day without blowing up. :(

On the bright side...bought some baby stuff today! :)


----------



## Kelly9

What did you buy?


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - This is our 1st baby and I wake up anyway at any noise so I guess that's a good sign in preperation for Tyler waking up throughout the night? Lovely tiny 20 week bump pic :D 

Jenny - Oh they can be painful sometimes hun, not always though. I remember a few weeks ago, I was sitting watching the TV and I felt this "pop" near my ribs, I didn't know what it was so I asked a few friends on Facebook and they said Tyler might have got his foot caught in my ribs and the "click" was him pulling his foot out! Ouch! I take Paracetomol, I'm not sure wether that is the same as Tylenol or not? Also the hospital gave me some Co-Codomol when I went into the Maternity Assessment Unit a few weeks ago for agonising pains. I don't have a Pregnancy pillow although everyone recommends them, I just used my duvet and snuggled around that :haha: You have plenty more of that to come yet hun, it's soooo hard to get comfy towards the end of your pregnancy, any way you lie is uncomfy! Tyler sure let's me know if I'm squashing him lol, he gives me an almighty kick! :shock: Hope the water bottle helped you on your travels and happy sweet potato week :happydance: 

Sticky - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss :( :hugs: 

Ich - Hope your power comes back on soon hun, must be awful :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex I am familiar with paracetamol from living in South Africa. Tylenol's ingredient is acetimophen. It is similar in strength and effectiveness. Not sure what the other med u mentioned is. It is nice to at least be able to take something. I would be miserable without the few drugs I do take!! Took a big water bottle with juice and another bottled water. So far so good. We'll see if anything starts when I get more active today. Hope that was an easy fix!!

Kelly I bought some onesies that were on clearance, super cute for cheap! I also bought her a stuffed animal. Waiting on most things because it seems all the girls at work are up to something in regards to a shower. Don't want to buy too much too soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

A bit more alert today as I had a good night's sleep for once. Granted I think it is bc I dosed up with robitussin, Vicks, tylenol and benadryl bc of the cold brewing...well that and locking up the cat for the night so she didn't crawl all over me. Nursery is starting to come together. Furniture is coming in a few weeks (so excited). My mom got us the full set as a baby shower gift. Crib, dresser & changing table. My SIL is getting us the swing and portable crib/bassinet. This is a Godsend as without me working, funds have been tight. All the expensive items are being bought for us...Not to mention, my friends who had little boys are giving us the outgrown items. I feel so blessed right now. Also, we find out hopefully within the month, if we are able to just buy the rental house we are in. Things are starting to come together and it is epically awesome hehe


----------



## Kelly9

Glad things are working out sweetz! We were the first of our friends to really have kids so we got most of it ourselves though I did get a lot of smaller items from my shower and my work place gave me 150 bucks to babiesrus which helped. This time we barely need anything since we saved it all. Just pink stuff and a crib :) 

I've been picking up tons of shifts at work so as of the weekend our crib and conversion kit is paid for! Just waiting to see if it goes on sale sometime soon. 

Jenny isn't it fun to shop? I'm almost done shopping for 0-3 and 3-6 month stuff. Have a few items that can wait as well but most is done. 

It's a wintery wonderland outside we're getting 25cm's! Thats about a foot of snow. Ugh.


----------



## tabs46001

The shopping part is always fun we had a closet full of diapers by the time my son came lol Kelly stay safe in your wonderland but you can keep the snow lol 
ive been keeping busy with school and work and potty training fun fun he is supposed to start preschool in 4 months but can't do that if he isn't potty trained. I still can't believe he will be 3 in like 4 months its crazy lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Co-Codomol is a stronger painkiller, contains paracetomol but a stronger dose :) Oh definetly, it's great we can take at least Paracetomol! Don't want to have to deal with 9 months of pain lol! Hope the water bottle helped you on your walk hun :D 

Sweetz - Glad to hear things are working out for you :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well looks like my daughter might have to have physical and speech therapy next year because she is not walking yet and is quite a bit behind in speech development. Ugh...


----------



## tabs46001

awe army im sure he will do better after seeing someone we worried about my son when he was almost a year because he really didn't attempt to talk but we found a pre school channel on our cable and ever since he just started mimicking his cartoons and now we cant get him to stop and he speak super clear : ) 

zumba in the morning i think im addicted lol


----------



## tabs46001

ok so must share i had a dream last night i was married to channing tatum it was uh..vivid so 
2ww spotting or not i am happy no matter what happens this cycle for that alone lmao hahaha
and on the 2ww subject i have been peeing a lot lately my dh says if i have to pee more than twice in the middle of the night one more time he is gonna make me start sleeping on the outside side of the bed lol what fun is peeing constantly if you dont get to climb over your dh and wake him up on your way to the bathroom lmao


----------



## Kelly9

At least he knows your pain tabs! With the getting up. 

Army how old is she? 

I'm around. At work driving through 26 cms of snow. At my last stop then its home till tomorrow morning when I get to do it all over again. 

Looks like my last day of work is dec 4! We're moving dec 15 which is nuts!


----------



## armymama2012

She is 18 months and 1 week.


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't worry about it honestly. Most kids walk by 18 months but some prefer to wait. As for speaking at 18 months I have a few friends whose kids didn't start till closer to 2! Still at least they're being proactive about it and not letting your daughter go unnoticed which is good.


----------



## lch28

i am so happy to say that after 12 days of hell, my power is on!


----------



## tabs46001

congrats ich ; )


----------



## lch28

haha thanks! i have loads and loads of laundry to do! :dohh: also since i have been given permission to shop me and my mom went out and replenished our entire fridge/freezer last night.. fun.. :growlmad:

they also BUMPED the heat up full blast at my apartment complexes, never thought id say this, but umm.. im a little hot right now. lol. after freezing my bum off for 12 days i cant believe im saying that.. but id like it to go back to normal soon!


----------



## armymama2012

Glad you got heat and power now ICh!


----------



## lch28

thanks army!

heres my bump today. 26+1
 



Attached Files:







26+1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY!!!! Power, heat, food, clean laundry and a beautiful BUMP!!!


----------



## lch28

lol!! they sent an email saying they bumped up the heat really high and didnt think we would mind.. which i didnt... until now.. that im in shorts and a tank top hot as hell..


----------



## Kelly9

yay for power and too much heat! I hate being cold. Nice bump to :)

Mine is getting bigger no doubt thanks to all that captain crunch I've been eating, been limiting myself to 1 bowl a day after I finished the first box off in 1.5 days lol! That might explain the little jump in weight I had last week :blush: 

Tulip is moving around lots these days which I just love, it's nice not having to dig out a doppler all the time. 

I've been working a ton to, last shift for a week is tomorrow! Can't wait! I've worked 6 days in the last 7. We also got our moving date for up north, Dec 15th! Eek! Thats soooo soon! We have so much to do.


----------



## lch28

will you be getting mat leave?? are you moving from house to a diff house or apartment to house? must be exciting! 

lol, ive been pigging out since ive been living on pb&j and just nothing this whole power outage.. i did get take out a few times but other ten that i feel like ive been starved!


----------



## Kelly9

We're selling our house and moving into force housing provided by the rcmp since we'll be in a remote location. I did qualify for mat leave!!!! :yipee: but I also think I can claim EI for the 3 months before since where we're moving i won't be able to get a job, need to call the government on tuesday to find out for sure. 

I'm only up 8.5 pounds at nearly 21 weeks but I gained like 2.5 pounds last week which is nuts. I hope it stabilizes and I don't gain anymore for a couple of weeks. I want loosing the baby weight to be easy! I'm trying to eat better to.


----------



## Sweetz33

I gained 2.5 in less than a week too....freaked me out lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm so to blame for the cap'n crunch lol


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz, I want to see how your bump looks now!6..


----------



## Kelly9

You and my other friend are! Now that I've had it a few times I'm not eating as much which means it'll last longer lol. I'm up another pound! Ugh! That's a total of 9-9.5 pounds. Baby girl must be growing. I feel her rolling around all the time now and making dragging movements instead of just pokes. Though she's been a little lazy the last day or so.


----------



## armymama2012

I weighed 130 when I found out we were expecting. Now I'm at 127 due to low appetite and my stomach wanting me to eat very small meals. I'm hoping I can stay under 135 until 14 weeks and from there just gain 1 pound a week.


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies, I have been checking in all week. Ich its great they finally got your power back on. It's sad how long it took but at least it's back now.

Kelly, lol I do the same thing when i get a food I haven't had in a long time...I am sure you can bounce back with out too much difficultly.

Friend of mine on facebook will be having her baby very soon, has already reported they found her cervix to be thinning and she is dialated to 1 inch so watching for her baby pics soon. Her due date is Thanksgiving.

Well it is a year since we conceive the baby we loss in January and funnily enough the timing worked out this cycle that I am accidently in a tww as I appear to have ovulated a few days early unless my tests were wrong. I doubt it though since we full out tried for several months with no luck. Got about 6 days til af is due so we shall see.


----------



## armymama2012

I hope to hear good news from you in a week LIL!


----------



## lilblossom

armymama2012 said:


> I hope to hear good news from you in a week LIL!

I doubt that, think I left my eggs out too long lol


----------



## lch28

fx lil!

kelly whats rcmp??


----------



## Kelly9

Lil I hope you're surprised to! 

It's the royal Canadian mouted police. It's Canada's national police force basically.


----------



## Sweetz33

Fx'd lil!! Woooohooo!! Mine was an accidental bfp! We were not trying and BAM!! 2 lines!! You never know!!

Kelly...Xander is doing the dragging ing too....very weird feeling.

Army....just for you....


----------



## Sweetz33

I can only add one pic at a time but this one cracked me up....



Can someone please tell me where my waist went? Lol!:haha:


----------



## Kelly9

You're carrying all out front like me!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol yup! 

Craziness....I just got back from Walmart and got into a fight with a lady there lol Not a physical one, but I verbally tore her a new one. I was reaching for something, and of course, baby belly popped out. She said "eww....you have a lot of stretch marks" I just looked at her and said "excuse me" she then told me "I should keep that covered up" I tore her a new one.....I told her if she doesn't like it don't look, and I am damn proud of my stretch marks...plus some other choice comments lol The other people in the aisle applauded lol stupid witch with a B. I have no shame and still wear a bikini with my big ole belly hanging out...take that! Lol!


----------



## Kelly9

I'd of done the same thing!


----------



## lch28

love your bump sweetz!! 

kelly is OH a police officer?


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, thanks for pics Sweetz! I am already having sciatic nerve and round ligament pain so I think I will be showing in 2 weeks and I will start taking pics.


----------



## Kelly9

Lol yes ich he's a royal Canadian mounted police which is what RCMP stands for.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich yay for all the good updates and love your bump!!! :)

Sweetz so cute!! Mine is also all out front. I look the same everywhere and then WHAM there's the melon. :haha:

Kelly yay for mat leave and moving!!

Lil and Tabs. I am gonna laugh my hiney off if u two have BFPs!!! 

Army ur a prune! :rofl: Sorry couldn't resist! Hated prune week (as does everyone I think...) ;)

AFM....little girl was whacking my insides last night when she got slightly squished from how I was lying. :) That was the most distinct whapping I felt thus far! She has been squirming a lot. I am having another growth spurt. Belly muscles are achey. Doc appt next Monday. Gained a couple pounds...first time I have went up but think it is bc of baby girl getting big. I can feel the hard spots where her head/feet are. It is so cool!!!

Ex....time is ticking!!!!

My dad is in town...looks like he is moving here from FL! I cannot express how excited I am!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I second the growth spurt thing, been so sore, also feeling hard spots to... don't know what it what though.


----------



## tabs46001

congrats on your dad moving closer to you jenny that will be nice for him to see the baby so much : )

sweetz i love the bump that is how mine was for my son all out front lol 

afm i hate mondays lol its mid term this week for me so hoping to get some study time in sometime around my husbands new video game coming out lol it should be fine we have a schedule to go by so we both get enough time he is really excited about it i just dont understand the hype about video games but its veterans day so ill let him have his fun lol


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Yay! Glad to hear you have got power back on :D Lovely bump picture :happydance: 

Kelly - Glad to hear you have been feeling Tulip moving around a lot more :) 

Lil - Keeping everything crossed for good news in 6 days time hun :hugs: 

Sweetz - Lovely bump picture hun :yipee: 

Jenny - 4 weeks today! :happydance: Had our 36 weeks Midwife appointment today and Tyler bump is measuring 37cm's and he's also 1-2 5ths. My cousin and a few friends thinks he may come early due to how low he's lying already. Looks like I'm going to be using my birthing ball a lot in the next week or two :wohoo:


----------



## tabs46001

Ex that is so excited i remember when you got your bfp it seems like yesterday im sure its been a long road for you though ; ) I cant wait to see your baby pics :)


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Ex that is so excited i remember when you got your bfp it seems like yesterday im sure its been a long road for you though ; ) I cant wait to see your baby pics :)

It's getting really exciting now! :happydance: It doesn't seem two minute ago does it? I can't honestly believe where the past 36 weeks have gone! There has been patches where it's seemed like it's taking forever but all in all, it's flown! Aww thank you hun, I can't wait to start taking pictures :cloud9:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Anytime in the next few weeks is good...so excited we're going to have our threads first birth!! :dance:

Tabs exams are the pits. Hope u get some good studying in!

Kelly I'm always feeling around trying to figure out how she's lying...it's entertaining...even if I get the body part wrong, love knowing I am feeling my baby girl just an inch or two away. So close yet so far away. :)


----------



## lch28

today i was laying down in my bra. and i watched the baby move to the right side of my belly and he rolled and then a huge part of my tummy was sticking out! then he gave me two huge kicks and i saw them! lol. sorry, ive never experienced that


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Fingers crossed it will be in the next week or two, if not then he's still got 4 weeks to make his appearance hehe. Can't believe I'll be our threads first birth! :happydance: 

I'll still continue to stalk your ladies pregnancy's even when Tyler is born :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Such an amazing feeling isn't it? Feeling the baby move and then seeing it! I love it!

Ex....we are all impatiently waiting lol


----------



## Kelly9

I love watching the movement to! Especially when you know whats poking out. It's also really cool when you feel something poking out so you go to feel and then you feel the bones and everything! Several times I was able to grab my sons heel as he tried to push out my side! 

Ex here to hoping you won't go overdue but just so you know baby usually engages and drops in first time moms around 36 weeks, the birthing ball and walks and sex with orgasm will help!


----------



## tabs46001

oh i remember the days of the constant walking at the park to try and get him to come already lol my dh wouldnt have sex after my mucus plug came out so that wasn't an option he was such a baby i probably shouldnt have shown him it though lmao i think he was scared that without that there he would just poke the baby lmao haha fun times


----------



## lch28

Haha I didn't even know what a mucus plug was and then it came out with Sophia. I was horrified plus I was only 22 weeks


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Once we hit 36 weeks with y daughter I wanted her out! I did everything they say to initiate labor. Sex, pineapple juice, reflexology massages, walking, and even mixing castor oil with orange juice (only did that once). She didnt come out til 3 days after the doctor did a membrane sweep.


----------



## tabs46001

well the witch has arrived booo : ( oh well more time for school i guess : ) ntnp is a lot less stressful ..i guess im back to a 28 day cycle i think thats good and my lp was lke 13 days though hhmm


----------



## armymama2012

13 days is still good. Mine had been 11 days for the 6 months up until we found out we were pregnant. I'm glad you have other things to occupy your time and are taking it easy. We were NTNP when we got pregnant with my daughter. Little did we know that I have a super ovulation 4 weeks after I stop breastfeeding, AKA why our son and daughter are only 1 year apart in age.


----------



## Sweetz33

Both my pregnancies they induced...I was dilating, but waters never broke. I'm praying Xander doesn't get too big so I can finally experience a "normal" birth....you know where the plug and waters and all that stuff. Well maybe not the contractions and all that....but the good has to come with the bad right lol


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Sweetz, I am hoping my water will break with this baby. I've been through a C-section and been through 14 hours of labor but my water was always broken in the hospital so I want that experience.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Looks like we are all impatiently waiting together :( Lol. I hope he doesn't tease us and make us wait! 

Kelly - Aww thank you, I'm hoping I don't go overdue either! My Midwife told me he's 1-2 5ths and I was 36 weeks yesterday, I can tell he's a lot lower as I have had backache today and I can also feel a lot of pressure down there. I have been bouncing on my Birthing Ball and I'm sure we'll get plenty of the other in soon aswell :winkwink: We have been in town today so we have done a lot of walking, probably explains why my back is aching :dohh: 

Tabs - Oh dear lol, would probably have been best if you hadn't shown your OH that :haha: My partner isn't bothered about anything like that so I'm safe ;) Sorry to hear the witch arrived hun :( :hugs: 

Army - My Midwife told me that we could start trying to bring Labour on ourselves if we wanted so we are starting to try things :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Have fun but save the castor oil for the last resort.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - I'll probably just try the popular way for now like walking, birthing ball and sex and see how things progress from there :) Thank you for the tip though, I have never heard of the Castor Oil way before? :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Army - I'll probably just try the popular way for now like walking, birthing ball and sex and see how things progress from there :) Thank you for the tip though, I have never heard of the Castor Oil way before? :wacko:

Sex after a fishing day trip is what did it for me so guess walking then sex lol. felt and heard a pop and then checked self in bathroom to find my mucus plug. 20 hours later I was tired but had a beautiful baby girl. worth every minute. :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

i came really close to trying it when i was prego but there are some people who say it could harm the baby by them having a bowel movement while still in the womb and some people swear by it. I was so super done with being pregnant but I am too much of a worry wort to try anything that ever had a bad review. My step sister did it with her last baby and when into labor a few hours later it causes super super bad diarria though.


----------



## Sweetz33

Walking, sex, etc...I tried it all...stubborn girls didn't want to leave lol


----------



## Kelly9

I've also been told no castor oil as like tabs said can cause babe to mec in utero. 

My waters half broke with my son 3 days overdue... I was playing a board game and it was my turn to go too! The nerve of him. Anyway his head plugged my mucous membranes up so when I got to 6cms they broke the rest.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Me or my OH are not into fishing so I guess it's just walking and sex for us :haha: Sounds like it happened fairly quickly for you then, I'm intrigued to find out what this "pop" actually feels like lol! Oh I bet hun, all the aches and pains we suffer with throughout pregnancy must be worth holding your baby for the first time :hugs: 

Tabs - Eeeeks! I think I'll pass on the Castor Oil then! I'm scared as it is about pooping whilst pushing so that's definetly a no go for me! :nope: 

Sweetz - I guess no matter what you try, they will only come out when they are ready, can't hurt to try though can it? :haha: :winkwink: 

Kelly - Sounds like your son gave you an extra prize on your turn in the board game :D


----------



## Sweetz33

not at all ex, not at all lol


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - Me or my OH are not into fishing so I guess it's just walking and sex for us :haha: Sounds like it happened fairly quickly for you then, I'm intrigued to find out what this "pop" actually feels like lol! Oh I bet hun, all the aches and pains we suffer with throughout pregnancy must be worth holding your baby for the first time :hugs:
> 
> :D

The pop was definitely a weird moment...I heard it and felt it and my entire bump kind of moved...to date I haven't found anyone else who have experienced the same thing so not sure how to explain it. lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Hehe. I have been bouncing on my Birthing Ball tonight and it gets Tyler active, either that or I'm making him sea sick :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - Me or my OH are not into fishing so I guess it's just walking and sex for us :haha: Sounds like it happened fairly quickly for you then, I'm intrigued to find out what this "pop" actually feels like lol! Oh I bet hun, all the aches and pains we suffer with throughout pregnancy must be worth holding your baby for the first time :hugs:
> 
> :D
> 
> The pop was definitely a weird moment...I heard it and felt it and my entire bump kind of moved...to date I haven't found anyone else who have experienced the same thing so not sure how to explain it. lolClick to expand...

Hmm lol. I have felt a "popping" sensation before but that was Tylers bones cracking inside my tummy I think, also when he got his foot lodged in my rib, it "popped" back out again, maybe it's a similar feeling but lower down? I guess there's only one way to know how it feels for sure :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I never popped, I had been getting sharp brief pains for a few hours prior so I thought something might be up but didn't want to get excited just in case then with one of the shaper pains I got wet, said "uh oh" then went to the washroom where I discovered my underwear were wet and my pants were but not soaked so then I went back into the kitchen, (my husband and mil were looking at me oddly) and i inspected the chair I'd been sitting on but it was dry. So then I said I think my waters broke? Then called health link to see what they thoughts then off to the hospital lol. Contractions were far apart and became regular an hour or so later when the nurse checked to see how dilated I was.


----------



## lch28

lil i experienced that with Sophia. I felt and heard a pop and was told it was my membranes rupturing. wish it was more of a happy experience and i wasn't 23 weeks at the time but ya know ..


----------



## Kelly9

I have a painful lump on the outside of my labia but under the skin, not sure if it's an ingrown hair or a cyst or infection, it hurts like heck though :( Hoping it's an ingrown but off to see doc tomorrow anyway just in case I need antibiotics for it. Ugh.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Enjoying these entertaining popping stories!!! :)

Ex...I am petrified of pooping while pushing. :haha:

Everyone that goes a few days without seeing me comment how much my belly is growing. And it sure is!


----------



## armymama2012

I admit that DH said I did have a tootsie roll come out about 2 seconds before my daughter was all the way out. My daughter was put directly on my chest and had her black poop all over mommy but I didn't care, she was beautiful.

Ex...has your belly button popped out yet? I always wondered when mine would but it never did.

I am going to announce my pregnancy publicly right after Thanksgiving!


----------



## lch28

im scared of pooping during delivery too!!!! lol. the other day i was with a friend of mine, and she was going on about how she never pooped when she had DS, and her husband goes all red, and shes like "WhAT?!?!?!?! " and hes like, yeah.. you did . hahaha


----------



## tabs46001

my son did his black poop on me as well lol i had a c section so my husband had held him back in our room while i was still being stitched up so in my oppinion he had ample time to do it on daddy but nope as soon as they handed him to me you could hear it from across the room he just let it rip and it when all over my arm and the blanket they had him wrapped in lol i wish i could say it was the last time he pooped on me but he had like profectile bowel movements when he was an infant you could always hear them from anywhere in our apt and sometimes he timed them just right for during diaper changes lol little burger was worth it though : )


----------



## armymama2012

Lol tabs, my daughter was the same way while breastfeeding. When she was just a week old I was changing her diaper and she had her breastmilk poop timed perfectly to go straight up my wrist lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Army!!!! I wish you hadn't of compared that to a tootsie roll they're one of my favourites :dohh: 

My son peed on the doc as he came out and pooped on the warmer and nurses 30 mins later when they were doing his vitals etc, thats my boy :) 

I have an infected hair follicle, got some cream so hopefully it'll be gone soon.


----------



## armymama2012

Lol sorry.i haven't had those in over a year. I didn't know what else to say.


----------



## Kelly9

I have 3 big ones in my cupboard right now, will need to stock up before I move.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Hope things clear up soon :( 

Jenny - You and me both hun! I know people say you don't care when you are actually in labour and you don't realise that you are doing it but still....I'm dreading it! :blush: 

Army - Nope, my bellybutton hasn't popped yet so I don't think it's going to :(


----------



## armymama2012

My mom always joked with me that I'd go into labor a few days after my belly button popped. I was so hopeful but now I know that it most likely never will pop for me. She called it the "turkey timer".


----------



## JennyNBaby

What a way to start motherhood....getting pooped on. Oh dear! lol

I don't think I could live with DH watching down below during birth!!! Especially the poop!!! How would romance ever be the same again?!!

Posting a bump pic from this week...
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-11_21-47-49_966.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kelly9

^ nice bump :) Mine is smaller :( I want a bigger one. 

My belly never popped either


----------



## JennyNBaby

I am glad mine did because at least people don't just think I'm fat!


----------



## armymama2012

Nice bump Ich!

LOL DH wasn't standing in front of me. They asked him to help hold my knees up when it came time to push but he was still keeping an eye out down there to encourage me when he started to see her.


----------



## tabs46001

so i go to the store with my son to pick up pads since i started early i was not prepared with those in stock at the house lol we are in line my son suddenly realizes what i have in my hand and starts going mommy's diapies? and pointing mommy's diapies? so hilarious i was laughing so hard and so was the lady behind me in line hahahaha had to share its not something you post on facebook about my trip to by pads for my period lmao


----------



## lch28

hahaha aw tabs thats adorable!

jenny i love your bump ! its perfect!

i ordered three maternity shirts and they came today. of course i only like one of them.. lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich, funny enough my favorite maternity shirts aren't even maternity shirts!! They're just longer tops that leave room for belly to comfortably BULGE! :haha: The one in my belly pic is actually from Wal-Mart....used to wear it as a shirt dress with skinnies. Now, I sport my black maternity pants with it since it's not as comfy to wear the skinnies with a rubberband closure. :) 

Anyone ever tried the compression belt you wear after birth to help your hips "harden" back into a slimmer position??


----------



## JennyNBaby

tabs46001 said:


> so i go to the store with my son to pick up pads since i started early i was not prepared with those in stock at the house lol we are in line my son suddenly realizes what i have in my hand and starts going mommy's diapies? and pointing mommy's diapies? so hilarious i was laughing so hard and so was the lady behind me in line hahahaha had to share its not something you post on facebook about my trip to by pads for my period lmao

That is hilarious!!! (I think I would die!!!) :blush:


----------



## lch28

these are my first maternity shirts purchased! lol. I really dont like maternity clothes.. and have been just wearing shirts that fit my belly. I grew out of all of those by now. The other day I tried some clothes on at the mall. None of them fit at all! I came to the conclusion that I need to start trying to get mat clothes. Everything i wear.. my belly pops out of! so frustrating . I dont care around the house, i wear tank tops that only cover half my tummy lol.. but i do need some nice shirts to wear!


----------



## armymama2012

lol Nice Tabs!

I have a few maternity shirts but what I need our blouses that are fancier for parties and church, preferably ones that tie just under the bust so I don't look thicker than I really am.


----------



## Sweetz33

Tabs...lol omg hahahahahaha

Ich...look at consignment shops. None of my shirts are maternity, I just go to the "larger lady" section.

Jenny...I want to try the belt...but haven't yet.

AFM - I went to the docs....only to realize my appointment is tomorrow *facepalm* it's all good *twitch* I did find out the results from my glucose test....and now I have to do the 3 hr test bc my numbers were too high! Yay!.....*growl* oh and at my 22 week ultrasound...Xander was weighing in at approx. 22oz.. For those that don't know, an average 24 week baby weighs about 17oz. So um yeah.......can you say big boy?!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Sounds like how far ahead my daughter was weight wise, even though I only got a 19 week ultrasound with her.


----------



## Sweetz33

What I'm the most concerned with is my sugars...


----------



## lch28

hope you dont have GD hun but its easily monitored.. im nervous for my 1 hour test. its in a week. 

im off to L&D when my mom gets home. Ive not been feeling baby today =[


----------



## Sweetz33

My only advice is if you can chug it and get it all down in one gulp...do it. DON'T SIP IT or you will never finish it lol It is just nasty.......absolutely nasty. Also if you start feeling nauseous or dizzy, let the nurse know immediately. I am sure baby is fine but I will say a prayer for you doll.


----------



## armymama2012

Praying for you Ich! 

Sweetz, I couldnt chug it but I did gulp it the last two times. Way too much sugar, felt so thick going down my throat.


----------



## Sweetz33

The 3 hour is worse and more sugary according to my docs...so weeeee lol

So we will see if I make it through that one haha


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't mind the orange drink it just gave me mild heartburn. I had to do the three hour last time to I ended up with GD :(


----------



## tabs46001

i showed up for an apt at the wrong day before when i was prego with my son i think my doc office sees it a lot cause they went ahead and fit me in so i wasn't even more embarassed lol


----------



## tabs46001

i hated the glucose test it was so gross like koolaid mixed with syrup instead of water im gagging thinking about it eew lol i know envy you all on that one ; )


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah my docs are cool. They would of taken me today but the doc had an emer. labor so she wasn't even there haha First thing in the morning!! I find out my weight, another heartbeat...not looking forward to the weight, I have already gained a little over 17lbs


----------



## JennyNBaby

Don't know about this awful drink....something everyone has to consume?! Eww!

Ich baby is probably just having a lazy day. A doppler will sort it all out. :hugs:

Ordered a changing organizer that hangs on the side of the changing table...yay! DH also mounted the curtain tiebacks I bought ages ago. The window looks precious. Had ordered a cute white eyelet sunhat on Amazon and it recently came in...adorable & useful!!! Oh yeah! I also ordered a pink Colorado shelf to go above the dresser. It is to die for!! I love making a few purchases every month so I get about one package a week. Hehe!!

I ended up with a two day headache...quite a bad one. Think it is finally on its way out. Kelly u still get them?? 

Hope none of our feet swell too bad this winter or else it's gonna make warm footwear very tricky!!


----------



## tabs46001

its what they make you drink before they give you the glucose test you have to drink it then like an hour or 2 later i cant remember they do your blood draw for your test its horrible i dont know how the stuff they give you dosn't give you gestational diabetes lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Great....can't wait....


----------



## Sweetz33

Gained another pound :wacko: heartbeat strong but of course Xander had to be difficult and took them 15 minutes to find it. He kept kicking the machine lol I'm considered pre-diabetic *wee* ugh...

The way the drink works....

No eating/drinking period after midnight, night before test.

Drink the nasty crap as fast as you can, try not to barf. It tastes like...well.....drinking koolaid aid flavored corn syrup. It is beyond disgusting. I had fruit punch...not too too bad, but still knarly.

1 hr later they take your blood.

If your level is above 70 but under 130, you are golden. Under 70, hypoglycemic. Above 130 pre-diabetic/diabetic.

The 3 hour test is worse....as if the drink could get any sugary-er....it does. 

Chug drink...

Blood test at 1,2, & 3 hours after drinking the crap.

Soooo not looking forward to this next Wednesday


----------



## lch28

baby is fine ladies. the minute i laid down he started kicking the nurse while she strapped the monitors on. i probably looked like a nut case! 

got this in the mail today :happydance:
https://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Belk?layer=0&src=4100684_127753_A_420_T10L00&layer=comp&$P_PROD$


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> baby is fine ladies. the minute i laid down he started kicking the nurse while she strapped the monitors on. i probably looked like a nut case!
> 
> got this in the mail today :happydance:
> https://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Belk?layer=0&src=4100684_127753_A_420_T10L00&layer=comp&$P_PROD$

So relieved for you Ich, I was popping in all evening last night and all morning today looking for your update. Glad the little guy perked up for you.


----------



## lch28

aww thanks lil :hugs: sorry for the delayed update!

how are you doing?


----------



## tabs46001

can you tell i love that ich lol they are so adorable and they keep them so nice and warm and toasty your lil one will love it : )
 



Attached Files:







monkey.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2









207882_877096654318_8130359_n.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tabs46001

Ashton would never let me pull the mittens over his hands though he still won't wear gloves unless they have fingers lol


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Aww bless lol, at least you know that's not true now :haha: 

Jenny - Lovely bump hun :D 

Tabs - Haha bless your son! :haha: 

Sweetz - Omg I have done that before! Turned up for a Doctors appointment and it's been the following week! :dohh: 

Ich - Really glad to hear baby is fine hun and what a cute outfit! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Supposedly my risk for GD has gone up based on some research I did while TTC because 1. My daughter weighed over 9 lbs at birth, and 2. My numbers for the 1-hr test last time was 122 which is 5 higher than it was with my son.


----------



## Kelly9

Cute little warm suit! I have a pink one thats the same basic idea for tulip. Glad he got moving. My son did that around 29/30 weeks didn't feel him all day then went in and as soon as they strapped the things on me he started kicking so I was all like "ok he's good" and was sitting up to go but the nurse was like "nope you got to stay for at least 40 minutes so we can get a good read, she told me it was better to be safe then sorry and come in and get checked even if he was just being lazy.

I'm still dealing with all this move stuff... it's a big headache, we got our realtor coming over at 430 to discuss our next steps in getting rid of this damn house.


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Supposedly my risk for GD has gone up based on some research I did while TTC because 1. My daughter weighed over 9 lbs at birth, and 2. My numbers for the 1-hr test last time was 122 which is 5 higher than it was with my son.

122 is still ok though. As long as it doesn't go over 130... At least that is what I was told. My daughter was 9lb10oz at 38 weeks, the surrogate was over 5 lbs at 34 weeks, my levels are above 130, Xander is a big baby already, and my hypo which they say has turns hyper....that is why my risk of full GD is so high this time around. I am already considered pre-diabetic which means diet changes need to happen immediately. Not happy about that...it means no more cap'n crunch....lol they did say I can splurge on thanksgiving, but only thanksgiving. I'm not allowed mashed taters and stuffing unless super small amounts now...I'm bumming...


----------



## Kelly9

I remember the diabetic diet all to well though it did stop me from gaining a ton of weight which was nice. I was able to sort out what made my body hyper and still able to have a treat every now and then.


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> aww thanks lil :hugs: sorry for the delayed update!
> 
> how are you doing?

I am ok i guess, having some weird headaches atm and thinking I may need to think about testing in a day or two...10 dpo and have a feeling but have had a feeling before and was nothing so not getting any hopes up or anything. Hubby is leaving for his annual hunting trip so gonna be focusing on getting house ready for Thanksgiving and try not to stress.


----------



## Kelly9

can't wait till you poas lil!


----------



## Sweetz33

Funny moment #.....oh damn I lost count for today.....it has been a belly day of laughter since early am haha

First was my mouth blurting out whatever came to mind, cracking up the poor nurse at my OB. It ranged from calling myself a fatty mc fat fat after learning I gained another lb in a week to calling Xander a buttmunch for not staying still so they could get a heartbeat...

Then it was my OB office calling to confirm an appointment.....while I was in the exam room...

Then the nutritionist telling me "the child needs to be at the appointment with me" not realizing I'm standing there pregnant and the appointment is for me....she was looking at the waiting room searching for a baby after I told her "my son is always with me, don't you see him"... 

Now I think DH has caught prego brain! 

He plugs in my cell phone to charge, then realizes my phone is fully charged. Confused he looks at me and says "I thought you said that beeping sound was your phone and you needed it charged?" I bust out in laughter bc I told him that before he left for work......at 3pm yesterday....*smdh* first was the weight gain, then the strange cravings, now this....poor guy haha


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich love the fuzzy suit!! I am not buying that stuff til later since it will be nice and warm here when I'm due. Been looking for cute summer dresses with matching diaper covers that make changing a breeze. :)

Diabetic diet sounds like torture Sweetz!!! I have been looking fwd to Thanksgiving meal for a lonnng time. At least u can cheat some that day!

Lil...I am going to pee myself if u get a bfp!! When are u gonna test??

Ex...tick tick tick....getting closer!! Do u know about how much Tyler weighs?

AFM...selling our neutral bedding on ebay and getting almost the same thing in pinks, yellows, and creams. Couldn't resist!! Esp knowing what a great deal I got on the set I'm selling. Won't matter if we only use this set once. Stroller hooks came in the mail from Hong Kong! Lol! Don't have the stroller yet so hung the bag on side of changing table. Those hooks are handy!! :)

Well...time to get up and feed myself and baby.


----------



## Kelly9

I have 4 packages coming in the mail in the next week or so! Including the bedding which is the one I am most looking forward to getting! 

Sweetz what a day already. 

Me I'm just desperate for a nap.


----------



## lch28

just got back from my hematologist who made me cry.. she freakin screamed at me for gaining 20 pounds and was really mean :cry:

so i think ive finished most of my clothes shopping but want some advice and im sure i asked this already..
i got mostly newborn and some 0-3. is this not a smart decision? should i be getting mostly 0-3 ?


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich I am behind you and already gained over 18lbs.....she can shove it! I already got 5+ packages of baby clothes and stuff hehe furniture comes in a few weeks. So excited!!


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. Happy 27 weeks girl!


----------



## lch28

thanks!


----------



## Jessica28

Glad things are looking good for everyone! I am 28 weeks today...still cannot believe I am in the final trimester.


----------



## lilblossom

I did poas and it was bfn...af should be here tomorrow or Sunday so we shall see. I am bloated like crazy which is normal for before af so we shall see.


----------



## Kelly9

Boo lil!

Ich I was told not to get to much newborn as they'll only be in it for a week some babies are big enough at birth to not even fit in newborn! I brought 2 0-3 month outfits to the hospital for my son when he was born but he was SOOOoooo skinny nothing fit him it was all huge, I had to go out and buy 4 or 5 newborn outfits and he wore then for the first 2 months lol. This time I've purchased maybe 2 newborn outfits just in case and the rest in 0-3 and 3-6, if i need more newborn like i did with my son I'll get it after baby is born. 

yay for 3rd tri ich and jess!

I've gained about 10 pounds so far but I've put on most of that in the last 2 weeks so hopefully it tapers off. 20 isn't bad for beginning of 3rd tri they say you gain a pound a week in third so that lines you up for a 33 pound gain by the end which is within the norma of 25-35 pounds.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Time is running out! :happydance: I have no idea how much Tyler weighs, we have never been told :(


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies, no af this am but also took a dollar general store test and it was bfn...saving my other frer for tomorrow morning if af is still no show. Gonna have to sneak taking it as one of my girls will probably be spending the night. My bbs are killing this morning. Still bloated. Not cramping like I would have thought I would by now so not sure what to think of that. Maybe just hasn't started yet if af is coming.


----------



## armymama2012

Got my dating ultrasund yesterday and then rode with my mom and DD from NY all the way to IN! Anyways, here's the news: I thought I was only 10 weeks and 6 days but turns out I'm 12 weeks! Pictures will come once I get them in the computer, the midwife had so much fun that she gt me 10 pictures!


----------



## lch28

lil fx.. i didnt get a positive on the dollar store tests until 19dpo lol. 

haha oh no! i hope i dont have too much newborn stuff. oh well.. i have all the reciepts so if i have too will return for store credit and get 0-3. i have some of both but mostly newborn. the 0-3 looks huge!


----------



## lch28

thats wonderful army!


----------



## Sweetz33

Today is my V day!! I'm stoked!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Happy v day ich! I am on my tip toes waiting for that day.

Lil I'm still hoping you get a lovely surprise. 

me: I was in terrible pain last night :( Either baby was busy growing A LOT or she was being mean and kicking me in the worst spots, was nearly in tears it hurt so bad, laying tiled on my right side was the only thing that helped. This morning still a little sore but a bath helped.


----------



## Sweetz33

Giggles....

Did you mean me Kelly? Lol. Thanks btw haha


----------



## Kelly9

Mmm yes I meant you but you obviously clued into that lol. 

Still having bad pains. I think part of it is needing to poop I don't think I have in 2 days. Going out to get some all bran Shortly


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG obstructed poop shoot caused very bad pains.....just trust me on that one....


----------



## lch28

consitpation has given me awful pains hun. do u have stool softener?


----------



## Kelly9

It's not so much a hardness factor more so just needing to poop and I don't have the urge to. It hasn't been more then a couple of days but I've just scarfed down like 20 grams of fiber in an hour so tomorrow I should be good if I'm lucky tonight ill go. It's still a combination of tulip kicking places she shouldn't though. She loves nailing my left hip.


----------



## lch28

i get painful kicks too! they are getting so strong. have you picked a name ?


----------



## Kelly9

Well I pooped! But I still hurt I think there is more to come with all the fiber I ate lol. 

Ich we have picked a name but we're not sharing till she's born sorry.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for poop! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

The baby is trying to KILL me. I can't keep taking this pain it's brutal. She NEEDS to move or stop whatever she's doing that hurts so much!


----------



## Sweetz33

Xander liked to use my ovary as a soccer ball....and my bladder as a punching bag.....your tulip might be doing the same thing. Hurts like a bitch! Sometimes to the point you can barely stand let alone walk.


----------



## lch28

maybe tulip is sitting on a nerve?? 

i still havent came up with a name . =[


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Fingers crossed the witch stays away! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah she was def doing something to my sciatic nerve and likely others, I have relief for right now, praying she doesn't move back to the old spot.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly with Xander it comes and goes...not nearly as much as it used to be....


----------



## Kelly9

Good to know I'm not eager to be in that much pain again.


----------



## Sweetz33

Neither am I! Now he just does the occasionally kidney punch or ovary wallop! Other then that, he just wiggles around in there minding his own business lol

Lil....I'm doing my "stay away :witch:" dance for you.


----------



## lilblossom

cd 1...af has arrived and is currently kicking my ass.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sonova bitch.....growl......I'm gunna hunt down af and kick her butt...


----------



## Kelly9

sorry lil :(

Had an episode of the worst pain ever again today but it's faded, this is killing me.


----------



## armymama2012

Have any of you had tenderness right over your lower ribs right under your bra? I've been having a lot of soreness/ tenderness in that area on both sides, but mainly on my left side. My mom thought it was gas but its not sharp like gas bubbles usually are. Ideas?


----------



## lch28

how painful is it? i had this when i had gallstones, id have a dull ache under my ribs all the time but then id have gall attacks which were excruciating. id literally get down on my hands and knees and cry until it went away. 

of course it probably isnt this but just mentioning it


----------



## tabs46001

so i slept like the entire day away yesterday i was on the couch sleeping and i had a dream that someone on here had a bfp and posted pics and i had thought it was lil so i was so excited looking at the pics and then i woke up and checked the website cause it seemed so real i though it was a memory instead of a dream so i was pissed to see af showed : ( : ( now if i could just figure out what is going on with my body that would be great im thinking i have a hormone inbalance or something ive been super bitchy super tired super weird dreams started period early and emotional wondering whether to let it right itself or if i should go back on my fertility blend im thinking im just gonna stay with the ntnp until im done with school so hopefully it will right itself
well done with my morning ramble
how is everyone this horrible monday morning ; )


----------



## armymama2012

It's not bad enough to take my breath away or make me cry. It's just really sore, almost like I mght have bruised my ribs or something but I havent done anything bad enough to actually do that.


----------



## lch28

it could be gallstones.. sometimes you dont get the attacks but just have the pain.. does it bother you more after eating?


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know, didnt really keep track yesterday but I will let you know later since I just ate. Feeling fine right now so we'll see how this day progresses.


----------



## Sweetz33

Tabs....it is a Garfield Monday for me...

Cat kept me up all morning, got pissed at cat, threw something at cat, cat proceeded to use my leg as a scratching post, grabbed cat, cat bit me.....I bled...then cursed...DH came out and saved cat.

DH turned on heat, I turned off heat.....this went on for about 4 hrs throughout the night....I finally gave up and slept with no covers. 

Have doc appointment this am with none other then the therapist....forgot appointment time so had to call...couldn't get a human for over an hour...got a human...phone disconnected.

Today is a day I want to stay in bed but can't. I swear if the therapist asks me "how I feel today" she will see the evil side of my pregnant, hormonal, lacking sleep, want to kill my cat and beat the crap out of my dh arse.....growl.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry its been a crappy day for you Sweetz.


----------



## tabs46001

aaww sweetz i sorry : ( at least you not on your own on the horrible Monday i work from home taking customer service calls for us and canada and i had a us call where the lady really spoke more spanish than english but she was wanting to know exactly where i was because i sounded foreign and she was getting shitty cause i didnt sound like i was in the us now i have been told i have a country accent being i am originally from Virginia but that was a first that someone who is foreign sounding trying to tell me i dont sound like im from the the US hhmm it would have been funny if she wasn't such a B about it lol


----------



## Kelly9

My pain is t gallbladder related I've had that and this is different. I just left a MSG with my OB Gould here back by tomorrow at latest. If it gets bad again ill call health link and see what they think. I'd like to avoid a trip into the hospital.


----------



## lch28

wheres the pain hun?


----------



## armymama2012

Anyone want to see my latest ultrasound pics? I took pics of 5 of the 12 since a lot were basically duplicates.


----------



## Kelly9

Sure army post them. 

It's along my left side of my uterus and in my Kidney/bladder area. I'm at the l&d unit now waiting to be assessed for infection.


----------



## armymama2012

Here are the pictures from my last ultrasound:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5102.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5101.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5104.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5103.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5100.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kelly9

They came out well!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, I think these are the best ones I've had at this point with any of my previous pregnancies.


----------



## lch28

lovely pics!!

kelly keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still waiting .....


----------



## lch28

have you seen a dr yet or still waiting for that?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm hopefully leaving soon seems to be my pelvis and just general softening etc with some unlucky baby kicks into sensitive areas.


----------



## armymama2012

Ouch sorry to hear that it hurts so much Kelly but glad that it isnt infection-related.


----------



## Kelly9

I would have preferred a bladder infection cause at least then a few days of meds and I would have been right as rain, this diagnosis sucks and means who knows how long I'll be in pain for.


----------



## Sweetz33

Army beautiful pics!

Kelly if it is any consolation, I had those too and they have subsided. For about 2-3 weeks it hurt, but the bigger the baby gets, the better it gets. How's that for irony? My docs said bc the further you are, the less room there is to move around and beat stuff up. What helped me is warm compress, sitting in shower with warm water on back. Tylenol works a little, but the key is to find a position where tulip is comfy. I have noticed on my back with knees up, head slightly elevated or on my side. Wishing you the best Kelly...I know your pain...literally.


----------



## Kelly9

Laying half on my right side and half on my tummy helps the most also taking a hot bath, hoping she stops soon, don't know how much of it i can take.


----------



## Sweetz33

Been there.....that position was and is a dreamy one haha!!seems your tulip is doing what my frogman is doing...


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil :( Bummer about the stupid witch.

Tabs...no fun not being able to figure urself out. Hope it all comes right!!

Sweetz happy VDay! :dance:

Ex...you're a watermelon!!!!

Army! LOVE the photos! They are precious...turned out great! :) Your pain sounds like weird gas pains I had and a friend also had.

Kelly sorry u have been in so much discomfort. :( If it makes u feel better I hardly slept bc my whole left side of my back has been killing me...so we're all in this together! Yay for packages!! They always brighten the day!!

Jess! Good to hear from ya! Happy third tri!! Wow, our group is really coming along!

AFM...went to doc yesterday and heard the heartbeat 133bpm. I recorded it this time. :) Doc says my placenta previa is partial...most of placenta is up on side and anterior. :dance: He seemed confident that my ultrasound next month will show it has moved out of the way. Sigh of relief! Oh....and I gained 10 pounds...so fast! I just hope (like u Kelly) that it this isn't the beginning of me turning into the nutty professor...:haha:


----------



## lch28

well just got back from doc appt.. did the GD test. ew.
cervix looks closed and thick, baby is doing well :cloud9:


----------



## Sweetz33

Pray your GD test is a ok! I get to go in tomorrow for my 3 hr one bc I failed the 1 hr one lol. DAMNITTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! Lol! X is dropping me off, then I call him when I'm done. Docs won't let me drive afterwards out of fear I will pass out. Got really sick after 1 hr test. X said he will pick me up...with a subway sub in tow haha


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday ladies, we honestly thought Tyler was on his way! Had some abnormal cramping during the night and woke up to losing some of my plug, continued to lose bits of my plug all day yesterday. Had the most nasty period cramps, they were awful! Tried ringing the Maternity Assessment Unit last night to see if they wanted me to go in and be assessed but it was constantly engaged so decided to go to bed and try and sleep it off! Sadly it turned into nothing today as I have been so energetic! Been bouncing on my ball and had a long walk around town, fingers crossed things start moving soon! Want to meet our little man! :brat:


----------



## Sweetz33

Dang stubborn little bean you have there Ex lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> Dang stubborn little bean you have there Ex lol

Haha just like his Mummy :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehehe


----------



## Kelly9

Ex he's going to be here so soon! I lost my plug a few days before going into labour, if you want to help things along have a bunch of orgasms I swear thats what put me in labour. 

Sweetz that sounds about right, today has been ok with pain, just getting bh's every now and then and baby is moving tons. 

My weight has stabilized again thank goodness 22 weeks and still up only 10 pounds. Heres a pic of clothes and no clothes over bump.
 



Attached Files:







Tulip22.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 6









Tulip22a.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sweetz33

omg you are so tiny cute!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

thanks sweetz. 2 more weeks till V day.... so far.


----------



## Sweetz33

welp...glucose test cancelled....why? BC I am sick as in vomitting....apparently my body can't go too long w/o food or water before it revolts....Nurse is going to call tomorrow to figure out an alternative...


----------



## tabs46001

awe sweetz sorry mine would do that too if i didnt eat like every 2 hours i would get super nauseous and light headed hope they can give you a alternative : )


----------



## lch28

sweetz isnt that because of the hypoglycemia? my brother is the same.. 

kelly you have the most amazing adorable figure i have ever seen lol .


----------



## Sweetz33

they came up with an alternative. With me failing the 1hr that is enough to dx me as diabetic so now my insurance with cover the supplies. They want me to keep testing my blood and if it continues to go out of whack, then the test. They are trying to avoid it since I am getting so sick when I fast.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry sweetz but at least your supplies are covered now which is better then paying out of pocket.

Ich thanks lol, I do feel like my bump is smaller then I would expect but people can tell I'm pregnant so I'm happy. Well except when my jacket is on then even I can't tell.


----------



## lch28

haha i had to buy a huge jacket and you cant tell when i wear mine either!


----------



## lilblossom

To all the American ladies I would like to wish you all a very Happy Thanksgiving. For those who are in Canada, Happy Thursday:)

On a personal note, my af ended late last night then this morning after sex, I began bleeding again...yesterday evening I had been very uncomfortable with painful gassy cramps. This morning I woke up still a little uncomfortable which I realized while we were in the middle of it. What's weird is I never bleed afterwards so I am confused. Any thoughts? Still very uncomfortable 12 hrs later and extremely bloated but bleeding is tapering off. I also feel some af like cramps low down and my back hurts some.


----------



## Kelly9

lil you are slightly older then the rest of us (please don't take offence) but as you get older your cycles change and can become more unpredictable, thats all I got.


----------



## lch28

lil whenevre i had an orgasm when i thought AF was over it always came back lol


----------



## tabs46001

Lil that has been exactly like my last couple cycles its weird i am thinking i might have a hormone inbalance or somthing have you tried fertility vitamins if anything they could make them back to normal : )


----------



## Kelly9

I'm to scared to orgasm right now, which sucks big time. Maybe once I'm a few more weeks further along or feeling a bit better.....


----------



## Sweetz33

Happy turkey day to you as well Lil!! I also noticed when my vitamins and whatnot were out of whack, so was my period.

Kelly I was afraid to O as well, then I did and felt wonderful lol. Now I'm holding off bc of cramping and back pain. Not bad cramping...just round ligament stuff I think. Docs said it might be BH bc of my larger size. Either way, I'm laying low today.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I'm just waiting till I feel a bit better physically and emotionally. I'm drained.


----------



## Sweetz33

I hate that feeling....


----------



## 7981

Hi girls :) I've been checking in from time to time. Happy Thanksgiving :) 

Tabs I had the same issue several cycles before my BFP. I tried the fertility blend and on my third cycle got my BFP :) have you tried that?


----------



## Kelly9

Nice to see you back Jen its been a while!


----------



## lch28

hey jen! glad to hear from you!

today i am 28 weeks! My incompetent cervix is no longer much of an issue!! :happydance: i feel so blessed! i have my ultrasound this afternoon, to check cervical length, baby and his kidneys. hope all goes well!


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> hey jen! glad to hear from you!
> 
> today i am 28 weeks! My incompetent cervix is no longer much of an issue!! :happydance: i feel so blessed! i have my ultrasound this afternoon, to check cervical length, baby and his kidneys. hope all goes well!

Ich, it is so awesome how well you have gotten to this point even with being in Sandy's crosshairs and living without power or days and days. think of all the wonderful stories you will share with your son when he is older.


----------



## lch28

aww lil! thanks so much hun! im amazed as well. and Sandy was just awful.. =\ apparently we are supposed to have more storms like this, im considering moving away from the coast or something.. i cant imagine what ill do if this happens next winter when LO is here.. i dont really have family i could go stay with if we were to lose power for almost 2 weeks again!


----------



## Sweetz33

WOOHOOO ICH!!! So happy for you!!! I still say you need to move to FL. We are more prepared for storms down here. :) Longest I have been without power.....15 minutes lol Plus it is always warm and we have all the coolest theme parks and TONS of things to do with the kiddies. *hint, hint* PLUS I am here!!! lol


----------



## 7981

Thanks ladies. Nice to see everyone doing so well :)

Biggest complication here is sciatica so bad that sometimes I can't walk or get up from sitting :(. Little guy is right on track and kicking away all the time, I could even feel him from the outside early last week- DH is never quick enough yet though, lol. 

I have been working way too much and cannot wait until baby arrives and I can go on leave for 12 weeks. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Ich hurray! But hopefully he stays put for many more weeks like 9 more at least.

Jen I am the same with the sciatica but I also have ligament pain that could knock a horse over sometimes. It seems that way anyway. I only have 2 more shifts that are booked at worked till we gear up for the move, I'd like 2 or 3 more but the only availability I put down was till end of nov. May call staffing and see what/if they have anything up for grabs. I am looking forward to getting all this moving stuff done, oh and by the way WE SOLD OUR HOUSE! Last night, well conditionally, house inspection is monday and if that goes well the offer should be firm by the middle of the week :) Will be such a relief not having to worry about a house in a different province!

Hi lil, tabs, ex, jenny and sweetz and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Still no sign of little Tyler! Ended up in hospital again on Thursday at half 6 in the morning with really strong period pains again which went into my back, sadly it turned out to be nothing again! There was a burning smell on the Maternity Assessment Unit so they evacuated us and took us to the Delivery Suite in a private room, at least we got to see where I would be giving birth. Everything looked fine on the machine with Tyler so they didn't think I was showing any signs of Labour so they sent us home. Lost some more of my plug yesterday morning so fingers crossed! 

Lil - That is exactly what used to happen to me, used to really annoy me! :growlmad: Used to think AF had left the building, had an Orgasm and it would come back! 

Jen - Glad to hear from you hun :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

My oh my...stubborn lil bean Ex!!

Kelly congrats on the house, that is awesome!

Jen I have the sciatica as well and the RLP. Your DH will feel it soon enough :)

AFM...backache and cramping back *sigh* joys of pregnancy lol DH misplaced the keys so he was a bit ******* this morning....other then that I'm eating some breakfast and most likely will lay down again since Kitty kept me up again. Hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## lch28

so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it..


----------



## Kelly9

Ich hope water bag doesn't move so you can get at least a couple more weeks before babe comes. You still on bedrest then?


----------



## tabs46001

so oh my goodness what a holiday lol well thanksgiving dinner was good and then went shopping which was fun got home yesterday afternoon to my son waking up from his nap he woke up with blood all over his ear and blood all over his pillow so we rushed him to the er even though he was acting like no big deal he would just say ear hurts mommy every now and then but other than that was playing like normal. We get there and the docs think he probably just scratched it since he doesnt appear to be in too much discomfort to the doctor's amazement she sticks the thing in there to look in his ear and he has a hole in his eardrum. No idea how he has never stuck anythig in there or in his mouth ever we have never had to worry about stuff like that with him she was amazed that he wasn't freaking out so he is on meds and has to see the specialist next week to see if something invasive needs done to repair it. still can't figure out how it happend though she said it is common for a toddler to put whatever is available in their ear to scratch an itch but he has never attempted anything like that around us before its a mystery lol makes for an interesting holiday story lol


----------



## lch28

thx kelly, yes, still on bed rest


----------



## lch28

aww tabs glad he is ok..


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs that would make an interesting holiday!


----------



## lch28

im so nervous and scared. i just wanna talk to my doctor but hes in paris until monday.


----------



## Kelly9

Ich I'm sure baby will stay put another couple of weeks at least and even at 28+ weeks babe has a ridiculous chance of being small but perfect if he were to come. I know it's hard but try not to stress it won't help and Monday is almost here!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - He sure is stubborn lol! Definetly like his mummy, I'm a Taurus and known for being stubborn :rofl: 

Ich - Hope your water bag stays where it is hun :shock: 

Tabs - Eeeeks hope your little one is ok!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, i am feeling a bit more calm now. just want to talk to my doc!


----------



## 7981

Hoping for good news for you Ich. 

Tabs hope your son is ok. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## tabs46001

Yes he is doing good now he never even let on that he was in pain he would say ear hurts a lot but he just learned what hurts means so he says every body parts hurts all the time the doctor says they think he has a really high pain tolerance because he was just playing without a care in the world while he had a hole in his eardrum. The only time he shows it hurts is when its time for his ear drops it breaks my heart he screams and crys so loud and that just isn't like my son so I know it has to hurt really bad tough love bites lol : (


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs....that is nuts!! Hope they sort him out easily!!

Ex....once that plug is out it isn't long!! :dance:

Sweetz glad they were nice and accommodated u well after u couldn't do the test procedures.

Ich hope everything situates so little man can stay inside and grow grow grow!! Talking to doc will reassure u a lot. He will be back soon!

Jen so nice to hear from u! Miss ya in here! 

Army how ya feeling?

Lil...I agree with Tabs...maybe fertility blend will help?

AFM just got back from visiting Orlando 7 hrs away to see family for Thanksgiving. Long drive with both Yorkies on lap. Haha. Went shopping Friday from 8am-10pm. Whew!! My mom bought baby girl an assortment of adorable clothes. Hit all the major outlets!! She also bought us a nice convertible crib. We ordered the Baby Trend Expedition system in the dark purple and black. DH's parents sent us $$ for that. Two big purchases taken care of!! We came home a day early tired from all the super busy traveling. Plus the dogs were at my brother's house in a cage for up to 8 hrs at a time. We finally snuck them into the Radisson hotel the last night!! :rofl: I nearly peed myself laughing as we smuggled them in one by one in a huge zipped tote. They were glad to be with Mommy and Daddy again. :) We primed the dresser last night...painting it today to match espresso nursery furniture. It is currently white.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm back from FL! Loved seeing family and took tons of pictures but there were so many accidents on 65 south that it was like torture. 

My symptoms are almost gone. Still cant eat much and still weigh 4 lbs less than what I did when I got the BFP but thats okay with me for another 3-4 weeks. Getting round ligament pains every other night and sciatic nerve pain once a week. Thinking I will start showing aound week 15 or 16 which will be right before Christmas! One symptom that has popped up only in the last week is the bright blue veins near my underarms and up by my collarbone. 

I want to see bump pics from 7981 and JennyNBaby!


----------



## 7981

Here is a pic Army. Not a great one, I don't have a full length mirror. Yay for you feeling better :)
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/2012-11-26_12-31-42_757.jpg

Jenny sounds like you are on your way being ready for your princess :)


Any news Ich?


----------



## tabs46001

aaww cute bump : ) i think i had that same shirt when i was preggers lol i saved all of my maternity clothes so unless i gain a lot more than i did with my son i wont have to buy anymore maternity clothes ; )


----------



## lch28

My Dr called and wants me on strict bed rest. Only up to shower and use bathroom. If my cervix changes or water bag moves down at my necy tvu he's admitting me to the hospital. Oh and I failed my 1 hr gd test. Great.


----------



## tabs46001

aww ich i hope you get better news at your next apt hopefully the extra bed rest will keep little one in there longer : )


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Ich! But you have us on bnb! We'll do our best to keep you entertained while we're online. Some days I wish I had some bed rest though I know it would drive me nuts if it was for so long.


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...Ich! I will double my prayers for you!

Yay for bump pics!

I saved all my attractive maternity clothes Tabs but a few got so rundown I had to throw them away. I'm sure when I come back to IN in February with a 6-7 month bump my mom will use me as a maternity dress-up doll again (which is okay with me).

Oh, btw, there is a store in Indianapolis called Once Upon a Child that is a more expensive consignment shop for babies and kids but so worth it! And it's jammed packed full of everything you need for kids and babies (except food, sippies, and diapers)! I was in baby heaven!

One last yay note! I found a formal dress in almost perfect condition for $6 at Goodwill for my best friend's wedding in October!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich!!! You poor thing!! I am sorry you're having a hard time! :hugs:

Army, we were also in FL! What city were u in?

Jen, love the bump!!!

I am so tickled with how nice the dresser turned out!!! :happydance:

Posting a pic of my 21 week bump....
....and of 2 rompers I adore. And they were bargains! :)
 



Attached Files:







dresser before after.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5









2012-11-26_09-46-20_424.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7









2012-11-25_20-36-09_581.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lch28

thanks jenny, thanks for all the well wishes ladies, ive decided to just take it one day at a time, my next goal is 32 weeks. fingers crossed..

jenny i love those rompers! lovely bump , did you re paint the dresser yourself?


----------



## Kelly9

Great job on the dresser! You're bump is nice to! 

Jen so is yours!


----------



## Sweetz33

What loverly bumps!!!

Ich...ss about the bedrest thing. I failed my 1hr too...*sigh* 

I go into the doc again on wed due to bad horrible back, pelvis, ab and hip pain. Xander still moving around and no weird discharge so not too worried. However, OB wants me to come in Wed morning to check cervix, heartbeat, etc. He also wants me to consider changing away from the midwife to an OB simply bc of the issues I have been having. *sigh*


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz do you have a maternity support belt? I keep being told it'll help with back pain and hip pain etc... I tried one on and it did feel nice but they didn't have my size so hopefully I can get my hands on one tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetz33

yeah docs suggested that to me as well. So I was looking at my weekly bump pics and I have noticed that my bump has not only grown considerably in the past month, there is a distinct difference between 24 weeks and 25 weeks....AND my bump has dropped.........is this something I should mention to my doctor? The drop that is, not the size. I knew I was gunna get bigger, just a bit in shock. I am scared to step on a scale now haha


----------



## tabs46001

Ich they were sure that I would have my son early after losing my mucus plug and him dropping into position at 32 weeks but with bedrest he stayed in until 39 weeks before he made his appearance its just super duper boring and stressful when you have too much time to think. Do you ave a Kindle or something to read or something to keep you busy?


----------



## Excalibur

Had our 38 week Midwife appointment yesterday, Tyler is still 1-2 5ths so don't think he'll engage anymore until labour now. Our next appointment is on my due date and she said if I want, I can either have a stretch and sweep then or wait until 41 weeks, I'm sure that's what she said anyway, I think I'll have one on my due date for good luck :haha:

Been walking, bouncing on my birthing ball, had curry, chilli con carne and done the obvious, still no more signs of him. He must be too comfy and warm in there.


----------



## armymama2012

Nice dresser and bump Jenny!

I'm probably going to look into a support belt once I get past 24 weeks too. 

Hope he comes soon Excalibur!

Well I'm a bit shaken. Had a very weird dream that was very vivid except for it was in the 1800s. In the dream I discovered that a drunk man had beaten my daughter nearly to death with his cane and there was no doctor nearby. Then only 10 minutes ago I had to do the Heimlick on my daughter, followed by sticking my finger down her throat to make her throw up the piece of popcorn that was stuck in her throat.

I called and told DH about it and he told me straight forward that if she died he probably wouldnt live.


----------



## lch28

oh no army how scary, glad DD is okay!

yeah tabs i have a kindle, ive been reading so much its crazy!


----------



## Kelly9

It's scary when they choke, I've had to flip skyler over and smack his back twice as an infant definitely super panicky and scary. Glad she's ok.

Ex he'll come, get the sweep it doesn't hurt and I had my baby 5 days after mine but I lost most of my plug the day of. It's about as far as I'll go in term of having a doc help things along.

Sweetz post a pic of both shots so we can see. the dropping look might just be from baby's position, tulip gets up high then goes low again, need to get a support belt.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Thank you hun, me too :D 

Kelly - I'm definetly going to get the sweep done if he hasn't arrived by my due date. Just hope it works for me like it did for you :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Got my support belt, so far so good! True test will be next time I'm off running around, thats when the pressure kicks in and she feels like she's going to fall out. OB said that it's my symphasis pubis causing that feeling and that the belt should help. I'm up 10.5 pounds at 23 weeks BP good and fundal height they once again didn't check which is weird to me but whatever, also got a requisition for a scan at 28 weeks to take up north with me so hopefully the doc there can arrange that in Yellow knife.


----------



## lch28

thats good! i always feel like this LO is going to fall out.. ugh. a ittle bit ago i had a wet spot on my undies. it wasn't huge or anything but now im concerned im leaking fluid. im sure its just discharge but do you think i should go to L&D, considering my water bag is bulging etc


----------



## 7981

Ich I would go just in case, I'm sure it's nothing though :)


----------



## lch28

well i put on new underwear and nothing since.. pretty sure it was discharge.. im scared to even get up and go to the hospital =[


----------



## Kelly9

I get wet spots all the time in my undies I just check when I feel it come out and can tell by seeing it if its discharge cause my discharge is usually creamy or whitish. Sorry if tmi.


----------



## lch28

no not tmi lol.. i got nothing since and im pretty sure if it was amniotic fluid it wouldn't stop. im feeling really weird though.. =\ im feeling a crazy amount of pressure when i get up and keep getting stabbing pains in my cervix


----------



## Kelly9

Well you have been on bed rest for a while now.


----------



## lch28

yup.. 8 weeks and counting..


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich, I'd be worried at every little thing if I were in your shoes. You have been doing very well. :) Thanksgiving night, I threw up all my food...think my system just couldn't handle anymore food so the only way out was UP! Anyway, I threw up so hard and noticed there was watery discharge that came out down there....assuming it was maybe because I had just taken a bath and did some BD'ing with DH...It was right after that I felt REALLY sick and knew I was gonna hurl. Anyway, I was scared it was amniotic fluid but never had anything since...must have been something else! Who knows?! Maybe it was pee!! HAHAHA!! I sneezed so hard a few times that I pee'd myself a bit... :blush:

I am sick. :( Suffering with throbbing sinus headache, stuffy/runny nose, sneezing, burning eyes, cough, post nasal drip....the whole kit and kaboodle... Hoping this doesn't last too terribly long & also that I don't get a secondary infection.

Army...your first trimester has just FLOWN by. WOW. Do you have a preference for team blue or pink??

Ex, never heard of "the sweep" but it sounds interesting!! I am guessing it involves some form of them clearing out any remainder of mucous membrane to help the beginnings of labor. (I could Google it but it's late.) :haha:

Now that Black Friday is over & we didn't get any deals....We ordered the crib (which my mom purchased)....Stroller should be here any day (In-law's purchased)....And I ordered a rocker/glider yesterday! :) Gonna be some major DIY going on in this household!! Poor DH!! :haha: Oh...and DH is on a mission to buy his little girl a doll (specifically the exact replica of the cabbage patch doll I have had since I was born). He is so cute, wants so badly to buy something for her from HIM. So far, I have bought everything....


----------



## tabs46001

Ich I had the same thing with my son from 32 weeks until I had him because he was so low they were prepared for him to be a premie but he hung on until 39 weeks just try not to worry too much and of course stay off your feet as much as possible i know it sucks ive been there. Keeping busy is the best thing you can do keeps your mind off worrying well somewhat lol i bet your kindle is overflowing about now mine is and i am not on bedrest lol 

afm feeling weird not really sick but nauseous and exhausted oh and headaches from hell boo i think its just stress i have only 2 weeks left of my quarter at school so completing all my final projects and papers is stressing me out fun stuff lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Tabs! Hang in there. Know that feeling... :/


----------



## armymama2012

We are hoping for team blue but we arent going to find out. Yay for team yellow!


----------



## tabs46001

ok so still getting a lot of cm what is up with that i usually am super dry we usually have to use pre seed cause of it but this cycle i started getting cm a week before o and now its 2 days past and still got a lot of it. DH even has noticed everytime we bd'ed we didnt use anything at all even before ttc i always had to have something this is such a strange month lol i even tested yesterday cause i just feel so i don't know just off of course bfn but im still leaning towards hormonal inbalance hhmm


----------



## lch28

haha jenny i freak out over any discharge! i have been since 12 weeks when i got my cerclage. and it totally doesn't help that the stitch creates more discharge because its a foreign body in our cervix ! yay for baby buys and thats so cute DH wants to buy a doll!

thanks tabs , it def gives me hope, i really want to make it to 34 weeks atleast, but i know i really have no contorl over it. yeah my kindles extremely full lol


----------



## lch28

hahah well are u 2dpo? couldnt be bfp silly!


----------



## armymama2012

So my dad is redoing his basement and has got me in a home improvement mood. 

Has anyone remodeled their kitchen? I want to remodel and update ours because everything is dark and from the 50s but I dont want to spend a ton of money because the house isnt in a high end neighborhood. I just need pricing ideas. I am going to eventually redo the flooring in the kitchen, basement, and bathroom. I also want to paint the master bedroom, kitchen, and living room.


----------



## lch28

i recently redid the kitchen in my moms apartment - but its tiny and literally the size of a large bathroom sooo it was not expensive lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Yeah that's basically what the stretch and sweep is hun, the Midwife inserts her fingers into my Cervix and runs her fingers around it, causing it to stretch which will loosen things up to hopefully make it easier for baby arriving :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

Well ours is pretty small. Like 16 feet by 11 feet I think but part of that is also for a table because we dont have a separate dining room.


----------



## Kelly9

you could have someone come in and paint the cabinets?


----------



## armymama2012

I'm probably going to replace the oven and refrigerator and have DH paint the cabinets an off-white tone.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh god don't do a white/whitish colour! I will never again buy a house with white cabinets, the biggest pain in the ass to keep clean ever!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army u should take a pic and we'll throw ideas at u!! Fun!! :dance:

Ich I hope u make it close to ur due date!! But I am sure he will be ok either way. Lots of babies survive even when born at 21 weeks. I sat boo-hoo'ing watching preemie youtube videos. Don't know why I did that to myself. Some were survivors and some were in memory of babies that lived for a little while and then didn't make it. :( I was a wreck. Then had to go hide in the bathroom when I heard DH coming because I felt ridiculous to explain myself. :haha: I am such a sap these days.

Well my bronchitis and sinus infection got worse and not better so doc prescribed me a Z-pac. They didn't want me to come in so they just called it into my pharmacy and DH picked it up. Fine with me! Sucks going to work and feeling so awful.

Rocking chair and stroller came today!!! Travel system is assembled and good to go. Love the dark purple! Rocking chair came this evening while we were working so that is for tomorrow...woot!!

Tabs, maybe the preseed has made u more lubey. Hehehe. Good for baby making!! :)

Jess...how u doing these days?? Have u bought anything neutral colored or are u waiting?


----------



## Kelly9

was 21 weeks a typo Jenny? Most babies do not survive at 21 weeks, most places won't even try to keep a premie alive if born before 24 weeks which is why viability is considered to be at 24 weeks.


----------



## Jessica28

JennyNBaby said:


> Army u should take a pic and we'll throw ideas at u!! Fun!! :dance:
> 
> Ich I hope u make it close to ur due date!! But I am sure he will be ok either way. Lots of babies survive even when born at 21 weeks. I sat boo-hoo'ing watching preemie youtube videos. Don't know why I did that to myself. Some were survivors and some were in memory of babies that lived for a little while and then didn't make it. :( I was a wreck. Then had to go hide in the bathroom when I heard DH coming because I felt ridiculous to explain myself. :haha: I am such a sap these days.
> 
> Well my bronchitis and sinus infection got worse and not better so doc prescribed me a Z-pac. They didn't want me to come in so they just called it into my pharmacy and DH picked it up. Fine with me! Sucks going to work and feeling so awful.
> 
> Rocking chair and stroller came today!!! Travel system is assembled and good to go. Love the dark purple! Rocking chair came this evening while we were working so that is for tomorrow...woot!!
> 
> Tabs, maybe the preseed has made u more lubey. Hehehe. Good for baby making!! :)
> 
> Jess...how u doing these days?? Have u bought anything neutral colored or are u waiting?

Hey Jenny! I have been doing great... Can't say I have felt sick for a day! I am looking forward to my baby shower on the 8th now so everything is starting to feel more real! The only thing is that my Nan just had open heart surgery and she won't be at my shower which makes me sad because really wnated her to be there. But the main thing is that she will continue to improve. 
As for my shopping, I haven't bought a whole lot. I do have a blue color chosen for the nursery though! But not necessarily a boy blue just in case. We are going with finding nemo for the theme! 

How is everyone doing today?? Can't believe it is the 1st of December already!


----------



## lilblossom

Hi, checking in for a few minutes. I am in the final 2 weeks of this semester, one of classes then final week. This means I will be studying alot plus its holiday season at work so we have extended hours and are very busy. All this means I am popping in to stay caught up with whats going on but may not have time to respond. Hope you are all well and Ex, waiting to see those pics soon as you give birth.


----------



## tabs46001

Lil good luck on finals I am right there with you lol 

afm I am still super light headed and exhausted and basically feel hung over everyday except without the drinking lol thinking maybe my blood pressure is low we shall see ; )


----------



## Kelly9

Lil and tabs good luck with the exams! Tabs it could be blood sugar or blood pressure, follow up with your doc!

Hi to everyone else, I've got my head jammed into a to do list the height of me because we're moving soon.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Lil and tabs good luck with the exams! Tabs it could be blood sugar or blood pressure, follow up with your doc!
> 
> Hi to everyone else, I've got my head jammed into a to do list the height of me because we're moving soon.

Just don't over do, would be terrible to go through a move exhausted.


----------



## Kelly9

It's hard not to, I've spent the better part of 2 days on the phone disconnecting services and getting new ones set up! Dealing with vehicles and insurance and house showings on top of that :wacko: I'm mentally and physically beat. My maternity support belt has been helping with the physical strain. This coming week should be busy and very hectic but then it should calm down cause we'll just have the mover in to pack and load everything then dh and I will take the last 1.5 days to repaint the baseboards, doors and trim in the house since my son has reeked havoc on them then that will be that till we sell the house which hopefully will be soon.


----------



## tabs46001

so feeling like someone is stepping on my uterus like it feels when i have o pain no cm like if i o'ed again hhmm


----------



## armymama2012

WEll I'm not telling my mom but I might have felt the baby move today right after I woke up from my nap. It felt like a thumb-sized marble rolling in the opposite direction that gas usually goes. Still not sure it was the baby but I did get excited either way.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Good luck with the finals hun :thumbup: 

I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as our little man makes an appearance, fingers and toes crossed it's this week sometime as it's my due date on the 10th December! :wohoo:


----------



## tabs46001

Only 7 days ex i am so excited for you I remember when you got your bfp and we were symptom spotting with you oh the good ole days. It has been almost a year since my m/c thinking maybe its just not going to happen for me : (


----------



## lch28

omg ex!! im so excited to see pics. i lovee newborn pics lol!

tabs it will happen!! have you talked to ur gyn about it?? maybe you could get some blood work to check your hormones?


----------



## tabs46001

i dont have insurance i only have an fsa card and can only be added to husband's insurance if i get pregnant giving me a qualifying life change to do so boo i know at the first of the year my fsa will start over at 1000 dollars for the year but i dont know if i want to use it all up on testing or just wait it out another year when im done with school and will have super good benefits lol I would like to try clomid but I know if i can't just pay for the apt and then the prescription cause they want you to get your levels checked every cycle of that i wish you could do clomid without the having to get ur levels checked im sure that would take my entire card


----------



## lch28

oh that stinks! your husbands insurnace sounds really weird! so cant you qualify for medicaid then?


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Aww thank you hun. I remember those days like it was yesterday! Lol, now I'm symptom spotting for Labour :blush: It will happen for you hunni, it will happen when you least expect it, a lot of ladies get their BFP's when they are NTNP :hugs: :dust: 

Ich - Thank you hun, not long to wait now hopefully until we can all see some newborn pics :winkwink:


----------



## tabs46001

i make too much for medicaid so i cant get on that my state does have something called healthy indiana plan that gives you affordable insurance i had always heard that there is a waiting list a year long for it though until we took my son to er for his eardrum and the financial lady said i would qualify for it and they push parents of young children through faster because they need to be healthy for their kids so if i get through on that i will def be at the doc office getting some clomid i just wish you could safely buy clomid without having to go to the doc lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess, Nemo is so cute! :) Glad you're doing well! 30 weeks!!! YAY!

Ex, you're a WATERMELON!!!! I bet you've felt like a watermelon for a long time already. :haha: So excited for little guy to get here!! 

Lil, best of luck on exams!! Let us know how it goes!

Tabs, that stinks about insurance. :( 

Kelly, I thought you had sold your house to someone? Did it fall through?? You be careful not to overdo it with all the intensive work of moving & packing!

I really did see a YouTube video of a miracle baby born at 21 weeks, weighed a pound. I cried like a baby. There were several though that were "in memory of" who lived a few hours or even a few weeks before passing. It was so sad to watch. I probably shouldn't have...

Seriously overworked yesterday. We had a rude party of 50...another of 20 or so that didn't reserve...and a big normal dinner crowd...and not enough staff. I ran around like crazy and at one point felt this awful pain (guess it was a sharp round ligament pain), but it scared the living daylights out of me. I sat down and drank water..went to bathroom to make sure all was ok. Felt baby girl moving around like a ninja. Calmed down after that.


----------



## lch28

jenny do you own a restaurant?

https://healthland.time.com/2011/05...eeks-survives-how-young-is-too-young-to-save/

this is the 21 week old baby that survived. it was a medical miracle. very sweet and sad.


----------



## 7981

When my girls were in the NICU, born at 33 weeks, there was a 21 weaker that had been there several months, but was doing well considering. Scary stuff.

3 days until Vday!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny yes it fell through :( And yes it's possible for a 21 weeker to survive just not likely which is why viability is at 24 weeks, of course it's amazing and great that those docs tried because a lot wouldn't on a baby that premature. I'm so not going to watch that video I don't need to cry again, already had a stress cry over the moving thing, thankfully Dh just came up and hugged me for a long time. 

Ex so close!!!!

tabs it'll happen didn't you say Ashton took a while to?


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...my poor baby. She has been not feeling good for 2 days and today we saw red spots on the back of her throat. Not sure if it's strep or just a viral sore throat but we will let her rest all she wants. She also spiked a 102.7 temp today. Poor little girl.


----------



## lilblossom

Just found out today that I will only have 2 actual finals next week...and will have to show up to College Writing to pick up my portfolio. I took the last chapter quiz in Psych today and think I may have aced it so will just be cramming for that final and the math final will just do a bunch of reviews.


----------



## tabs46001

thats good news lil i have 2 final exams and 2 final papers that will be due next week. I got done as much as I can endure for one evening tonight in preparing so now I am going to watchme some hawaii five O and then go night night lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....sorry been kinda MIA lol

Just popping in and hope everyone is doing well. <3


----------



## Kelly9

lil and tabs I don't miss the school days, I graduated last June so it's not all that foreign to me. Best of luck with your end of semester challenges.

Hey sweetz, we know you always pop back in. Is baby giving you a bit of a break pain wise now? My girls been decent lately. 

Jenny, have you bought anything else for your little girl? I'm done for now :( It's sad. I just picked up her bath towel and some warmer muslin swaddle wraps. All we have left to buy is the extra camera for the monitor. 

Army hope she feels better, a sick kid is such a sin, it should never happen.


----------



## Kelly9

Ich whats on the go with you? I'm surprised you haven't been on, I hope baby is behaving and staying put.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes Kelly I am getting a bit of a break TG. I ended up getting a belly belt which is a life saver. I recommend it to anyone who has the issues I was having. Lower back pain, sore abs/pelvic area...my hip even started acting up. The belt helps all of that. 

Here is what my belly looks like these days. 



I am in my last week of my 2nd tri so I hope it goes fast from here. It has been a LONG 6 months, but in the end well worth it. :)

I was joking with my friend as so many friends of mine have either had kids this year, about to have kids, or are pregnant currently. So far the number is 8...but there might be more...

3 had theirs earlier this year (my bff, my daughter's Godmom, and a HS buddy)
2 in the past day - one is the morning, the other in the evening (both HS buddies)
1 is having a C-section Thurs (friend locally)
1 due on Friday (another HS buddy)
1 who is 3 months along (yet another HS buddy)
and then me. 

It is craziness...but there is obviously some dust in the class of 96 LOL *throws it all over my BNB buddies!!*


----------



## tabs46001

same here sweetz there are 6 girls i went to high school with pregnant right now i wish it was something in the air but i havent caught it yet lol 

afm i have some ic strips and 1 frer im trying to save until they would be of some use i just dont think ill need them i think its onward on my ntnp journey lol


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz, thats how it was with all my mom's friends. After I got pregnant with our son 3 years ago 3 of her friends found out they were pregnant too. They were all in their 30s. Now they all have healthy toddlers, one had another girl last December,and another just found out they are having their second little girl in May.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil sounds like a smooth finish to the semester!! :)

Tabs, u never know! I didn't even test for a BFP on my lucky cycle until I was already late and just felt preggo in my gut. So I was quite a few dpo and that bfp lit up FAST. It will happen...and most likely will catch u off guard.

Sweetz love your bump!!!

Ich we run a family restaurant my grandparents started in 93. We're on a farm just outside of town. We also live behind the restaurant in an attached apt my grandpa put on when he built the place. It is convenient to walk into work. Haha. Our setup will make life easier for when we have the baby.

Kelly that's too bad about the house deal. 

Army hope ur princess gets better soon!! Poor thing!

Ex hope we hear some good news soon!!


----------



## lch28

im here kelly, still pregnant lol

sweetz ur bump is perfect!


----------



## tabs46001

what are more sensitive wondfo strips or first response 5 days sooner i cracked and used a wondfo fmu and thought i saw a tiny little bit of what could possibly be something so i did another on lunch and saw the tiny little bit better to see but barely there but then i took a first response and it was like dude your crazy lmao so i wasted my frer boo lol now wondfo until im late that is what i promisd myself im such a weakling lmao


----------



## tabs46001

now its laughing at me lol i am bored at work entertaining myself by playing with the pic lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121204_134841.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lch28

test again in a few days!


----------



## Kelly9

I agree test again in a couple of days!

Sweetz nice bump, it's shaping up there. I find my support belt does wonders!!! I only where it when out of the house or on my feet doing strenuous activities like cleaning etc. 

We've booked our tickets we officially move dec 15th


----------



## 7981

Tabs my wondfo showed up first!


----------



## armymama2012

Well, no more MS since i hit 13 weeks but now I have round ligament pains whenever I am on my feet for more than 5 minutes plus last night I got hit by the worst cold ever and could barely sleep. Not to mention my daughter has been running a fever off and on for 3 days. Ugh...


----------



## tabs46001

super nauseous and exhausted and migraine pretty sure its just a mix of stress from finals and having a visitor in bed with mommy and daddy last night my eyes hurt i am so tired lol had toast for breakfast because my stomach was too upset for my usual yogurt i wish it could make me hopeful but i know it doesnt mean anything to be nauseous before you even get a bfp so im just apparently coming down with something yay me boo : ( lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> super nauseous and exhausted and migraine pretty sure its just a mix of stress from finals and having a visitor in bed with mommy and daddy last night my eyes hurt i am so tired lol had toast for breakfast because my stomach was too upset for my usual yogurt i wish it could make me hopeful but i know it doesnt mean anything to be nauseous before you even get a bfp so im just apparently coming down with something yay me boo : ( lol

Hopefully your are coming down with a 9 month long condition:dust::dust:


----------



## tabs46001

that would be a plesent surprise but i really don't think its quite possible anymore. I apparently only get pregnant every few years and my last one was a m/c so i have another 2 years to go ...i feel like debbie downer today but i cant get out of it i just feel so mad at my body that it makes me feel so many hopeful symtoms and i always get af no matter how good the symptoms seem i always get af.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - It feels like I have been a Watermelon for ages lol! For the past 2 or 3 weeks now I think it is? I'm keeping everything crossed that he makes an appearance this week because this heartburn is driving me insane! Suffered with it all the way through my pregnancy! :( 

Kelly - 5 days! Eeeeeeks! 

Me and OH went into town yesterday and we came across a shop which sell different products from different parts of the world...I was actually shocked at what we saw....quite expensive though! :shock:
 



Attached Files:







CapNCrunch.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lch28

oh my, is all cereal that expensive?!?!? lol, that converts to $12.08!!


----------



## tabs46001

Well was double over with cramps last night so went to bed at 8pm almost put a pad on it felt so much like i was getting af then wake up this morning to nothing no cramps no af just the same nausea of the last few days. going to test fmu saturday so ill see what happens


----------



## lch28

:dust:


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Well was double over with cramps last night so went to bed at 8pm almost put a pad on it felt so much like i was getting af then wake up this morning to nothing no cramps no af just the same nausea of the last few days. going to test fmu saturday so ill see what happens

:dust::test::dust:


----------



## tabs46001

i still got a bfn waiting till saturday if thats bfn waiting for af she always makes an entrance i wish she would stay sway though lol


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - No not all cereal is that expensive over here, that's the most expensive cereal I have seen in the UK, shocking! Everything in that shop was expensive though.. :wacko: 

Tabs - :dust:


----------



## lch28

haha! thats good to hear ex, id say that in that case cereal would be quite a treat!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> haha! thats good to hear ex, id say that in that case cereal would be quite a treat!

Most definetly lol! Would have to win the lottery to be able to buy it every week :rofl:


----------



## lch28

ugh, speaking of money, i just spent 120 dollars on an oil change! Props to me for getting a car that needs synthetic oil..


----------



## tabs46001

That is why i am so very thankful my step dad and my brother in law are licensed mechanics iv never had to pay to get any car work done lol at least you know it will be nice and sterdy for when the baby is riding in it : ) LOL


----------



## Kelly9

I have all those things in that pic here except the peanut butter captain crunch lol! A box of cereal that size would be 4-5 bucks without being on sale and anywhere from 3-4 on sale.


----------



## lch28

yup same prices here.. omg tabs. thats amazing. I have spent a fortune on car repairs.. and i stupidly bought a VW Jetta last year which is so expensive to keep up with!! should have gotten a honda :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

^ thats why we didn't go VW as much as we LOVE them, the bills when we had dh's jetta were dumb and it was a deisel so it was worse. We have a toyota corolla and an F-150 now.


----------



## lch28

it was an impulse buy i swear!!! lol, i was never planning on getting a VW.. the guy offered me to test drive it and that was it. i just HAD to have it. and now i am paying a crap load of money for it.. grrrr.. i like corollas, i also test drove one of those. sorta wish i got that one too! lol!


----------



## lilblossom

Ex, you must have made that baby very comfortable ...can't believe he isn't here yet. :haha:

Went shopping for my baking supplies. Gotta get ready for our Christmas party in a couple weeks. So excited to be focusing on something other than writing. Just need to take those 2 finals next week and I am free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:xmas9:


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Cars are not cheap to run these days, I don't drive yet because of that reason, just can't afford it at the moment :( 

Kelly - So it's quite an expensive cereal all over the world? Wow! 

Lil - I'm thinking you are right there hun! Maybe I need to eat some spicy food or something then he won't like it as much in there and he may make an appearance? :haha: Glad to hear you are free after your 2 finals next week, then you can enjoy Christmas, yay :D


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Ich - Cars are not cheap to run these days, I don't drive yet because of that reason, just can't afford it at the moment :(
> 
> Kelly - So it's quite an expensive cereal all over the world? Wow!
> 
> Lil - I'm thinking you are right there hun! Maybe I need to eat some spicy food or something then he won't like it as much in there and he may make an appearance? :haha: Glad to hear you are free after your 2 finals next week, then you can enjoy Christmas, yay :D

I hear Raspberry tea is something that could trigger labor...My mother in law chewed me out when I was pregnant once because I was going to drink some. Its probably an old wives tale but give it a shot...and sex is always the best way.


----------



## lch28

ex - most cereal is 3/4 dollars here. Its crazy, they are such small boxes lol. Tbh i cant afford my car either :wacko: im thinking of trading it in for an older one, atleast ill have a smaller monthly payment, when we got it i had 2 full time incomes and my ex paid the monthly. he still does :blush:it sucks i still financially depend on him! grr


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected]'n Chrunch!!!

Ex dang...comfy baby!!!

last week of 2nd tri!! :happydance:


----------



## 7981

Good luck on your finals tabs and Lil!

Tabs I hope Saturday brings a pleasant surprise!

Ex maybe baby is just waiting for the weekend? ;)

Ich yuck, that is so expensive for an oil change!!!

Vday is finally here, so happy!


----------



## Sweetz33

7981 WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

My oil and filter changes are free cause I have that package but even if they weren't they're only 35 bucks!


----------



## tabs46001

ok so my son fell asleep on me in our recliner last night and i had to pee so bad my husband finally got home from work and carried him to bed i had to pee so bad my bladder hurt well when i wiped i had cm now i always get cm a few days before af but its always clear this was like grey milky color what the hell is that lol does that mean like a bladder infection or something i have been peeing a lot but ever since i had my son i always pee a lot lol 

Happy Vday : )

Happy Friday everyone ; )


----------



## lch28

hahah i know! its ridiculous! its because it can only take synthetic oil and uses a special filter. it does last for 5000 miles instead of 3000 but still.. im not happy about the fact that ill be spending that much on an oil change for the next who knows how many years.. its a 2009 and only has 14,000 miles. lol. that baby is gonna last me a while.. not to mention it wont be paid off for like 4 more years grrrrrr!

happy vday jen! 

i have reached 30 weeks! yay me!! if only i can manage to keep him in for 6 more at least! Today is my tvu, ill find out if i have to get admitted for hospital bed rest or not.. wish me luck =[

tabs i hope this is your month!


----------



## lilblossom

Jen, yay for V day.

Ich, check with your local schools to see if they have a automotive program for reduced labor costs.

Tabs, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I have heard about Raspberry Leaf Tea but still need to find somewhere that sells it lol! By the time we find some, I think Tyler will probably be here! Sex doesn't seem to be doing a thing for us unfortunately, neither is anything else I'm trying :shrug: 

Ich - I think that's equivelant to about £2 or near enough over here. The only cereal that's super cheap is supermarkets own brands. As long as you have a roof over your head, food on the table and heating to keep warm, I wouldn't worry about financially depending on him :winkwink: Happy 30 weeks chick :D 

Sweetz - He sure is too comfy, I think I would want to get out if I was being bounced around so much everyday lol but obviously he doesn't mind it? :haha: Yay for last week in 2nd Tri! :happydance: 

Jen - Maybe you are right hun, fingers crossed for this weekend :dust: Happy V Day :wohoo:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex, watch him come RIGHT on your due date! Those due dates are usually pretty spot on if you give docs the right info. I'm sure DH doesn't mind the bedroom action though... ;)

Lil, yay for Christmas party! That sounds fun! I am slow getting into Christmas this year. Not sure what my problem is. I was really sick when we would have normally put up the tree, and now I just don't have the will. haha

Tabs.....that sounds confusing. Can't wait until we have a definite YES or NO on a test! :dust:

Captain Crunch is $2-3 here....as with most other cereals we buy. I like Life cereal a lot....been buying the Wal-Mart brand because it is just as good and cheaper.

I had a Jetta once. NEVER AGAIN. The stupid blinker fuse broke all the time, over $100 per fix. Bad electronics in general. Traded it for a Nissan Sentra, which my mom now has because of when I lived abroad. We have a Ford Explorer SportTrac now. I LOVE IT. Nice cross between SUV and pickup. We only need one vehicle, thank goodness.

Jen, happy Vday!!!! So exciting!!! Mine is in a little over a week...something to look forward to. :)

Ich, wow 30 weeks!! You're making some headway!! Hope the appt goes well.

Anxious for my ultrasound on 17th....gonna see if my placenta has "relocated" in the past few months. I feel huge. Went for a long walk yesterday and baby girl was pushing fiercly down on SOMETHING inside of me. OUCH. Had to stop and stretch and try to get her to move. I think she's having a growth spurt, too. Lots of ligament pain. I consider it a blessing, just means she's getting bigger & healthier! :)

Not much buying left to do now. Ordered a crib mattress, crib is put together. Rocker is put together. Have decent amount of clothes and the girls at work are throwing a shower (don't know when).

All the employees have finals this week and next week. Makes me think often of you Tabs & Lil. With finals and flu bugs going around, we've had a lot of schedule shifting to do day-to-day! Gr.

Okay, this novel is coming to a close. Gotta finish getting ready for work....


----------



## lch28

hello ladies!! 

my cervix is exactly the same as it was 2 weeks ago!! and, i found out that i stupidly thought my membranes were bulging, but they are just resting on the stitch. i am soooo happy i cried lol. its the exact same length and everything. dr says he has no doubt that ill make it to stitch removal! hope hes right!!


----------



## 7981

Yay Ich!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Nap time for me, just got home from my midnight shift. Zzzzzz


----------



## armymama2012

Announcing: I felt my baby move last night!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - It wouldn't surprise me to be honest haha! Maybe he's letting us watch the X Factor finals this weekend then he'll make his grand entrance on Monday/Tuesday. Oh definetly not, not heard one complaint :haha: 

Army - Yay for feeling baby move last night!! :happydance: 

Ich - That's great news! :yipee:


----------



## lilblossom

Ich that is wonderful news. been thinking about you. 

Armymamma hurray for first movement...I still remember my daughters first movement nearly 20 years ago.

Tabs...what happened to the test you were taking this morning...did you?

As for me, I am just plugging away at studying and working. My daughters will be here tomorrow baking while their boyfriends help my husband paint the basement for our party. Don' t know how I managed to be out of the house for both of those activities lol. I am sure I will get to do some of it when i get in although I may be too tired. 

Tabs, good luck this week on finals.

Ex...have a good long talk with that little one. I am impatient.


----------



## Kelly9

Ich fantastic news! My car only needs to go in every 8000 km's which is 4971 miles which is essentially 5000 miles as well but yes I remember all to well with our jetta! 

Tabs when are you testing again?

Jenny I'm done shopping to just have the extra camera for the monitor to get but won't need it for ages so I'm waiting to see if it goes on sale. 

Ex, no baby yet? lol! Soon enough.

Tulip is moving lots and I'm in the middle of some crazy moving to do lists still. I don't see it getting easier till the new year.


----------



## lch28

u guys are done shopping?!? lol im nto even close!


----------



## tabs46001

test fmu in the morning i went to walmart and got a few 88 cents only to get home last night and they were ovulation tests lol so got a frer today so fmu tomorrow we shall see and by 12dpo if its bfn im thinking thats all she wrote. bb's are majorly sore no not really sore like everytime i move any part of my body that causes them to move it feels like they are being ripped off lol ooowwwiiieee and still nauseous but it started so early i think that is something else..crampy here and there its feeling more and more like af boo i know but it is what it is ...all coursework done but final exams now that is something to celebrate at least lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich yay for the good news! :)

Army, yay for feeling baby! Most amazing feeling!

Lil, sounds like a busy day in your house. I'd stay away. :haha:

Tabs we shall see soon...

Ex....one more day and no Tyler still....Hmph!

My ankles hurt from all the major walking I've been doing. Need a nice foot/calf rub. It feels so strange...I will be walking and busy doing stuff at work and little one is wiggling at the same time. My insides are doing one thing and my outsides another! :haha: Luckily think this week's growth spurt is over. Had growing pains all week that about doubled me over.

Well...time for a really long day. I hate Sundays....12 hour work days. No good.


----------



## tabs46001

no need to test af is here boo : (


----------



## lch28

:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Please help me pray for my friend Paige from another group and her baby boy. he was born at 28 weeks at 2 pounds and 6 ounces. Pray that he can make it the next few weeks so that his lungs grow strong enough to leave the NICU.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Definetly sounds like a busy day in your household! Making me tired just thinking about it! :haha: I have had several words with our little man but he just seems too comfy! There has been rumours that it's going to reach temperatures as low as -25 degrees next week so I hope he comes soon! We'll be ice blocks leaving the hospital in that cold!! :(

Kelly - Sadly no baby yet, getting impatient now! Glad to hear you have been feeling Tulip moving a lot more :D 

Jenny - No baby Tyler just yet hun, fingers crossed for tomorrow! :dust: Eeeeks for sore ankles :( 

Tabs - So sorry to hear AF arrived! :growlmad: :nope: 

Army - Thoughts and prayers are with your friend Paige and her baby :hugs: sending lot's of :dust: their way.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army will certainly pray for tiny baby!! That is so scary for the parents. :(

Ex...those temperatures are a distant memory of my childhood. BRRRRR!!!!!! Gonna have to bundle Tyler up! Maybe he'll come tomorrow! Will u be posting when u head to hospital? If we don't hear anything for a day or so we shall assume where u are!!

Baby will be still for quite some time and like clockwork wakes up every evening at 6:45pm. So cute...she's in a pattern. I love feeling her wiggle when she wakes up. :)

Tabs sorry bout the stupid witch. :( Bummer. Maybe some wine and egg nog will lead to some fun nights and a BFP this Christmas season!! And u will be relaxed because u have a break from school. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Boo tabs!!!

Prayers sent Army!!

Ex....I checked in to see if baby had come yet lol....guess not!! haha

AFM Finally made it to the 3rd tri....heard it flies by fast from here on...I hope so. I am mondo stressed out tonight so I will hope on again tomorrow....


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Sweetz! Big milestone! I can't wait til I cross the 3rd trimester line...still tapping my toes waiting for V-day on Sunday... :)


----------



## lch28

grr!! i have GD ughh


----------



## Kelly9

Ich that sucks I'm still waiting to find out grrr! They didn't call me back. 

Army hope baby does well. 

Hi sweetz! 

Tabs boo to af! 

Ex Tyler better get here soon! 

Me: exhausted with moving prep. Been feeling tulips little elbows and feet lately can feel the solid parts of her bones as she moves to and boy is she an active one. I'm getting a rare break from movement atm so she must be sleeping.


----------



## lch28

u got it done already?? they do it at 28 weeks here


----------



## Jessica28

Here my bump! Taken at my baby shower on Saturday night!
 



Attached Files:







558836_10151137810897301_2068030128_n.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lch28

u look lovely jess!! hope u enjoyed your shower!


----------



## Kelly9

I had to have it done early since I'm moving on saturday plus since I've had GD already it doesn't matter if i do it early, I think they actually prefer it done earlier if you've had it before. 

Jess you look a little preggo but hard to tell cause of the shirt and angle! Makes your bump look smaller then what I'm sure it is.


----------



## Sweetz33

Jess beautiful bump!!! :)

Ich I got my test for GD done early...both of them. Failed the 1 hr, passed the 3 hr. Sugars are still out of control. I kinda just am giving up on it...As long as my sugar stays somewhere around the normal range and doesn't drop too low...I am not going to complain. I told docs about fast ups and fast downs....they have no clue what is going on. 

I find out next week how big exactly this lil man is. I am having weird pains and twinges...not contractions or BH....more like uncomfie pains. my left leg turns into a dead weight, by the end of day neither leg works correctly so DH needs to help me walk. If i need to use bathroom in middle of night it is very difficult to get up. Even more discharge...Docs don;t seem too concerned but said they will be measuring me via u/s at next appt. They said belly size is not a good indicator in my case bc he is on my spine apparently. So far they are saying that I will not make full term due date of March 9th. That our lil man will be coming in Feb. *sigh* We will see on the 19th what they say...


----------



## Jessica28

haha.... i will try and take one at a different angle next time!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I'm used to cold temperatures from when I used to live in the countryside, in the middle of nowhere, used to have some really bad winters, I loved it though. Will be keeping Tyler well and truly wrapped up, don't want an ice block of a baby :haha: If I can get on BnB when we go to the hospital then yeah I'll let you all know, if not then unfortunately it will be with an update that he's made an appearance :D 

Sweetz - You guessed right :thumbup: :( Welcome to the 3rd Tri hunni :happydance: 

Ich - Sorry to hear you have GD hun, that sucks :( 

Kelly - We keep trying to tell him it's time to be evicted but he's having none of it!! 

Jess - Lovely bump hun, hope you enjoyed your baby shower :D


----------



## Kelly9

My son didn't listen either I went into labour 3 days after my due date which was to bad though.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess u look great!! :)

Ich sorry to hear about the GD. I am not looking fwd to that test...

Ex, can't believe he's not here yet! He must be cozy! Hehe! Excited for the big day and photos of the little guy!

Been having some space issues here. So much baby stuff!! Selling our computer desks we never sit at and putting up a small buffet cabinet instead. Finally made an empty space for the Christmas tree so alas I can decorate today. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH might be changing his mind about wanting to know the gender of the baby! I hope they can let me have an ultrasound at my next appointment. I will be almost 17 weeks along then and DH will be able to be with me. 

Come on Tyler, time to make your apearance into the world! 

Ex, my son didnt come til 8 days after his due date but even that was by C-section because he never turned into birthing position.


----------



## lch28

My LO has been head down for a long time, lol, i hope he stays like that. i dont want a C section. i know if he gets big becuase of my GD i may need one, then again, im predicted not to make it past 36 weeks so idk


----------



## armymama2012

I hope he stays head down for you too Ich and that you can stay healthy until then!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - I think boys are just lazy and need a nudge in the right direction! :( 

Jenny - You and me both hun, I actually thought he was going to be November baby when I started losing my plug but nope..he's still tucked away nicely lol! Thank you hunni :D 

Army - Eeeeks! Sorry to hear you had to have a c-section because baby didn't turn into the birthing position! Hopefully this time baby will co-operate :) 

Ich - Fingers crossed for you hun :) Tyler has been head down since about 28 weeks.


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> My LO has been head down for a long time, lol, i hope he stays like that. i dont want a C section. i know if he gets big becuase of my GD i may need one, then again, im predicted not to make it past 36 weeks so idk

Hi Ich28 Long time....... Hope and ut Lo are doing fine. I have GD too and as of yesterday I am on insulin. My boy is a bit big too and I am trying to monitor my sugar since w15. But my sugar level started to creep up since last week.

My baby was head down too at 28w5days but head wasnt engaged offcourse


----------



## Sweetz33

Not dxd gd here but sugars off the chart...spoke with doc who wasted my time and said eat protein...midwife and nutritionist now going to take control since doc is a moron.


----------



## armymama2012

So I guess right around the 13th of any month isnt really the best time for me especially while pregnant because I took a slight fall onmy mom's stairs tonight but ended up bumping my head pretty hard (still hurts 30 minute later) on the corner ledge. Ugh...hope I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Kelly9

I passed my GD test :shock: I was AMAZED! and excited :)

Ich I bet babe will come a couple weeks early so I wouldn't worry about size. I had GD with my son and he was only 7 pounds 13 ounces at 3 days overdue. 

Army, ouch!

My house is in boxes it's nuts!


----------



## lch28

congrats kelly! yay!

so im already having an awful morning and its 9 am.. 
i waited 25 min in line at the pharmacy to pick up my lancets and test strips since i only got 8 of each with the kit.. i was told not to buy them over the counter and use a prescription because then it would only charge me my copay. So she rings me up and its 150 dollars for a month supply. and i didnt have it. so i got really embarrassed and told her id come back, and then i called FOB from my car and i started crying. So he came and bought them and then asked if he could sit in the car and talk to me. 

then he went on an entire rant about .. why am i putting myself through this, why would i chose to live like this, and that im just trying to punish him by living with my mom, that he knows i want to get back with him but im playing with his mind and he knows im so stressed about money so why dont we just get back together. and he was all mad and then he basically threw 200 dollars at me for spending (i didnt ask for any more money..) and got in his car. He just doesn't understand. Yeah i want to be with him but is that best for my son? No, i dont think so. If i could go to work id have no problems with money, its the fact that i dont work and all my savings have gone to my monthly expenses. I cant be with him just so i can have an endless supply of money and then sit there worrying "what if he gets mad while hes holding the baby " etc etc. Feeling very emotional and hormonal right now =[


----------



## lilblossom

Ich, I know from personal experience that what you are going through is so very difficult. Abusive relationships are complex and the abuser is very good at displacing guilt and making the victim (that is exactly what the abusee is) question themselves. I was abused as a child both physically and mentally by my grandmother and an uncle. My uncle is still alive and a paranoid schizophrenic. To this day I still panic if I hear he is upset about anything or is anywhere near me even though common sense tells me that at his age there really isn't much he can do to me anymore. Because of the abuse I suffered, I went through a few years of rebellion where I didn't really care about anything. I drank, smoked, hung out with the wrong crowd...all the typical things but because I had a few good people in my life who waited for me to get past those angry feelings, I came out on the other side a stronger woman. Now I am no longer a victim of abuse but a survivor of it.

My point is, that unless an abuser makes a real commitment to change including therapy and allowing the victim to set the boundaries then there is no hope for that relationship. Because of my past, I live by the rule that once i am hit I am done. That relationship is over. You seem to know what needs to be done and are doing a great job. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww lil, thanks so much hun, that was so sweet of you and i truly thank you for sharing you story with me :hugs:i hate how even when were not together, he can make me feel like shit..


----------



## tabs46001

Ich you have to do what is best for you and the baby if you have one doubt in your mind that something might happen once the baby is there than you are totally doing the right thing by living with your mom. Don't let him make you feel guilty for being the bigger person and being a parent.


----------



## lch28

thanks tabs <3 hes been in anger management and therapy since we broke up.. his therapist has reached out to me multiple times and for some reason i just don't even want to bother with couples counseling or whatever. My mom thinks it would be good for us and for the baby to at least try. do you ladies think i should just go to one session with him?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich counseling is never a bad thing....I think. As for going straight back to him tho...I say you'd better be confident in that decision. I also went thru my share as a child and teenager. Also fell off the wagon for a while in late teens. I thank God for getting my feet back on solid ground. I vowed NEVER to let anyone mistreat me once I supported myself and had a say. As a child there is not much u can do...but being grown up u at least have a choice and owe it to yourself to choose wisely. I am so happy to have a gentle husband who I know cares about me. He isn't perfect trust me! But he really loves me and he doesn't have to tell me all the time. Anyway!! That is my schpeel on it. Look out for yourself and for the baby. :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

So I found out today I very likely have gallbladder issues. I have had a couple episodes these last couple weeks where I have woken up in pain and Tuesday's attack was totally alarming. I was struggling to breath normally and the pain was so bad. It lasted for about 45 minutes before letting up. I saw my doctor today and he said he believed it was either a gallbladder issue or perhaps an ulcer kicking up. Since I am uninsured and the tests for both of these issues are very expensive, I will be changing my diet and monitoring this until we can get insured. I am gonna do everything I can to prevent having another attack like tuesday.


----------



## lch28

oh lil, im so sorry hun, i had gallstones when pregnant with Sophia and got my gallbladder removed 2 weeks after she was born. It sucked and I was in no state of mind to be getting surgery but i was getting attacks after every meal. Its excruciating and so hard to deal with.. def change your diet, I couldn't eat anything with fat in it, i couldn't eat dairy either, certain things will bother certain people. Like, bananas, gave me attacks. BANANAS! when will you be getting insured? they found my gallstones by an ultrasound.


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, 

Sorry I have been quiet, had a "bloody show" yesterday morning and been having mild cramps today on and off but nothing too serious :(


----------



## lch28

hope this is it ex!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> hope this is it ex!

 Thank you hun, still nothing as of yet :(


----------



## armymama2012

Come on Tyler mommy and daddy want to meet you!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ouch Lil!! Hope everything gets better fast for you. <3

Ex...Hopefully this is it!! How exciting!!!

Ich...I agree with Jenny. You need to do what is right for you and lil man. If it is meant to be, in time everything will work out. Counseling does help, but you need to go in with an open heart and mind. Don't go in hate or anger. Just my 2 cents on that one. I grew up around abuse. Not a good place. My daughter was subjected to it as well, and she still is affected by it...no child deserves that, and neither do you. If he is proactively showing effort, I say go for it. Maybe if you see the counselor it might in the long run help him more. Even if y'all never get together, if it helps him in any way that is still a good thing. It also might help you with your insecurities (for lack of a better term) with the whole situation and if necc. give you the closure you need and desire. Just know us BNB ladies are here for you no matter what and we lovers you!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ex hopefully something happens

ich seeing what the therapist wants wouldn't hurt but I wouldn't just jump right back into things with him if you're even a little unsure.

Lil I've had gallbladder issues to, it only happens when I'm pregnant but they've been bad. I had 1 attack with my son and 2 or 3 with this pregnancy (though thankfully they didn't hurt as much as my first) every time I had one I had eaten eggs so I'd say stay away from them!

I move tomorrow, so will be back when I can be! I'll likely update on my journal more often if I have a chance to get on till things settle.


----------



## Sweetz33

GL on the move Kelly!!


----------



## armymama2012

anyone wanna see a 16 week bump picture?


----------



## lch28

mememememe!


----------



## armymama2012

Still small, hopefully it will round out more in the next 5-6 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8165.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lch28

you have a lovely figure hun! im sure it will, i really got big around 18-19 weeks. Now i think its bigger every day :blush:


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> you have a lovely figure hun! im sure it will, i really got big around 18-19 weeks. Now i think its bigger every day :blush:

you should post a new pic Ich


----------



## Sweetz33

Looking good Army! 

Yessss I want to see your bump too Ich!

How you feeling Lil?

I figure since we are showing bumpage....here is my 28 week bump &#9825;&#9825;

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=532903&d=1355550064


----------



## lch28

lovely bump sweetz.. !

ill take one noww lol!


----------



## lch28

okayy 31+1.. excuse my stretch marks :blush:
 



Attached Files:







30+1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilblossom

beautiful bumps ladies.

Sweetz, I am doing ok..just trying to slowly figure out which foods are ok and which I should avoid as they say everyone is different. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sweetz33

Aren't we just a bunch of sexy mamas lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I really hope you can find a diet that works lil.... that can be so frustrating.You are in my prayers.


----------



## tabs46001

lil i fill your pain they put me on a diet from my first gullbladder attack until my surgrey it was awful and every attack felt like i was having a heart attack. the put me on morphine when i ended up in the hospital with my second attack and ended up having to bump up my surgrey because i was in so much pain they did an ultrasound and there were gullstones completely in every square inch of my gullbladder so glad to have it gone lol 

went to my husband's store to get groceries me and my son were in the busy cookie cutter aisle getting his stuff to make cookies for santa and my son starts shaking his jar of sprinkles singing very loudly shake shake shake shake your booty lmao everyone in the aisle was laughing which just made him do it louder ..my lil entertainer lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

LOVE all the bumpies!!!! :)

Kelly hope moving goes well!

Ex....exciting!!! Sounds like he's almost ready to cooperate!!!

Army u are so slender! Your bump is cute. :)

Tabs too cute! I would have been singing with him. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny where's your bump then?

I'll post one at 26 weeks so a few more days if I have internet, I'm at a hotel in Yellowknife right now, Skyler is driving us both mad! 

Sweets your babe is really pushing out of you like a torpedo!


----------



## Sweetz33

That he is Kelly lol I can still fit into some pre prego pants. ..but shirts? Fahhhhgetaboutit! Lol!


----------



## Excalibur

Tyler is still not cooperating! Been losing big globs of my plug but he's not giving us any signs that he's on his way! Frustrated is an understatement! :cry:


----------



## lch28

oh hun! has your OB talked about induction at a certain point?


----------



## tabs46001

are you planning on breast feeding ex? they say not to try to use a breast pump before going into labor because it causes you to go into labor. I can't believe I forgot about this but when I was pregnant a friend of mine was past due and used a hand held pump to her breasts and it kick starts contractions i never did it because i never made it to past due but i have heard of this working a few times when i was researching what i would do if i were past due but i wouldnt do it if you arent already planning on breast feeding because it could cause your milk to come in which you don't want if your not breast feeding. : )


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - My Midwife will book an induction date when I go for my sweep on Wednesday, hopefully I won't have to be induced though :( 

Tabs - Yeah I'm planning on breastfeeding hun. I don't have a breastpump unfortunately, have tried nipple stimulation and tried pumping manually but it didn't work :( Thank you for the tip and advice though chick, much appreciated :)


----------



## lch28

hope that you go into labor before the sweep / that the sweep works to avoid induction dear. have you dtd? eat spicy food?


----------



## sara3337

I might be induced cause of my diabeties at 38W, they said its better to make the labor faster.

Oh and I had a fall on my bum on saturday, was worried I might start to bleed but thank God nothing happened :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ex for women that go overdue I think I read that 9 days past was the most common one for babes to have come by so hopefully only another couple of days. I found having multiple orgasms helped to get my plug out and get things going.

I'm in my new village now and have internet! We don't move into our house till wednesday though so still living out of our boxes and bags but it's not to bad.


----------



## tabs46001

awe sara im sorry the diabetes is making trouble for you : ( 

ex hope he gets hear soon : )

afm just ordered my books for next quarter fun fun lol i think im gonna o soon cause i feel like im getting o pain just a teeny bit of cm so not there yet


----------



## 7981

Ex I can't believe he hasn't arrived yet!!! Maybe today is the day? :)

Lil I had my gallbladder out about 7 years ago, what a godsend! Hoping you can manage your pain with diet. 

Girls you look great! :). I measured 30 weeks at my appt today, I think this kid is in a growth spurt! My blood pressure is funky, last two appointments 150/62, so I'm getting a bit scared that I may become preeclamptic again. I see the medical director on 1/8 to approve my VBAC then change to bi weekly appointments. Had my GD test today and some hypertension labs, hoping for positive results. I'm feeling well aside from round ligament pains and sciatica. Can't believe how fast time is flying!


----------



## tabs46001

i got a early christmas present this girl got a 4.0 gpa this last quarter now i can truly relax during break til next quarter starts yay


----------



## 7981

Yay Tabs!!!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I'm thin thanks to my height and my mom's high metabolism that got passed down to both of us girls. 

Waiting for NY to send my records to IL so we can get our next appointment in the next two weeks and possibly a gender scan since DH is leaning towards wanting to know now. 

I have only gained about 2.5 lbs so far because the morning sickness up until 12 weeks made me lose 5 lbs and I finally gained it back once the nausea let up at 12 weeks. 

Ex, I have heard that drinking pineapple juice (not mixed with anything) puts some women into labor. Also maybe do some research online of reflexology messages to stimulate the womb.


----------



## Mommiealready

What is BfP?


----------



## Jessica28

big fat positive


----------



## tabs46001

ex im hoping your having him today sending baby having dust lol 

i have more classes this quartar so i hope having my focus on that will do something. I have been entered in a gym fitness competition my sister roped me into it her and her husband did it last time and they came in 1st and 2nd she lost 20lbs its kinda like bootcamp. He lost like 10lbs and gained a six pack im already 20 lbs down so this would put me at my goal weight if i lose that much hhhmm its gonna be difficult though i dont think she understands what it takes to get to the gym when you work full time go to school full time and have a toddler and this competition you have to be there 6 days a week


----------



## 7981

tabs46001 said:


> ex im hoping your having him today sending baby having dust lol
> 
> i have more classes this quartar so i hope having my focus on that will do something. I have been entered in a gym fitness competition my sister roped me into it her and her husband did it last time and they came in 1st and 2nd she lost 20lbs its kinda like bootcamp. He lost like 10lbs and gained a six pack im already 20 lbs down so this would put me at my goal weight if i lose that much hhhmm its gonna be difficult though i dont think she understands what it takes to get to the gym when you work full time go to school full time and have a toddler and this competition you have to be there 6 days a week

You already look great, great accomplishment. :thumbup:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex, he can't stay in there forever! He'll come soon!! :)

Tabs, way to go!! :dance:

Kelly, glad operation move is winding down. Moving is exhausting!

Army, I hope we get to find out the gender of your baby!! Yay! :)

AFM...went to doc yesterday & got another DVD! :dance: Lynn Marie is super healthy & weighs 1.5 lb. Getting my GD test in 2 weeks. Oh joy. They said I haven't been spilling sugars in any of my urine tests, so they think I'll pass. Also got a flu shot in my left arm...big mistake b/c I am left handed and now my arm is achey!

Held a Christmas party here for the staff, had a nice time. :) Driving an hour away to see my mom, as she'll be driving through this area. She lives 7 hours away, so I am happy to get to see her! Gonna post some pics before I head out.
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-16_10-14-27_288.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









2012-12-17_22-12-50_28.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2









2012-12-17_22-13-02_248.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









2012-12-17_22-13-09_258.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









2012-12-17_22-13-17_669.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...Love those pics!


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, Great pics... I am sure GD test will go fine.

Ex, come on girl...time to evict lol.

I just got a letter in the mail. I made the Deans list. Feels really good and cant help but brag a bit.


----------



## lch28

thats awesome lil! congrats!!


----------



## Kelly9

Nice pics Jenny!

Ex has Tyler come yet?

Congrats tabs and lil on the great marks :)

I've got a massive headache thanks to my son. He's really trying my patient these past few days and being cooped up in these tiny living quarters is not helping. We should be in our house tomorrow by noon as the other couple is flying out then. Can't wait to be in the house but sad to see them go. 

I got my records sent to the health centre here so they're going to do a quick prenatal since my fundal height has yet to be checked and I'm 26 weeks already.


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...having terrible back pain, no Tylenol or heating pad in this house and a 30 minute nap didnt help either. Now my headache is coming back!


----------



## Kelly9

I have a headache to :( But I also have a cold so I think thats why.

Here's my 26 week bump from this morning
 



Attached Files:







tulip26.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JennyNBaby

Grrr my reply last night screwed up. :/

Kelly love the bump!

Lil congrats!!!!

Tylerrrrrr!!!!!!! C'mon already!!! :)

AFM...enjoying being past VDay!! Also looking fwd to a couple days off next wk.


----------



## tabs46001

congrats lil 

love the bump kelly

hope you start feeling better army : (

afm im in a man hating mood so dont no how much bding will happen in this house in the near future lets just say video games and assholeyness lmao


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> congrats lil
> 
> love the bump kelly
> 
> hope you start feeling better army : (
> 
> afm im in a man hating mood so dont no how much bding will happen in this house in the near future lets just say video games and assholeyness lmao

I use to play World of Warcraft and I know it can really absorb your life if you aren't careful. I recommend reminding him that you need attention too.


----------



## sara3337

tabs46001 said:


> awe sara im sorry the diabetes is making trouble for you : (
> 
> ex hope he gets hear soon : )
> 
> afm just ordered my books for next quarter fun fun lol i think im gonna o soon cause i feel like im getting o pain just a teeny bit of cm so not there yet

Thanks, yes I ma very frustrated with it, cant get the insulin dose right yet and meanwhile the baby will get bigger! ;(dohh:


----------



## sara3337

tabs46001 said:


> congrats lil
> 
> love the bump kelly
> 
> hope you start feeling better army : (
> 
> afm im in a man hating mood so dont no how much bding will happen in this house in the near future lets just say video games and assholeyness lmao

Good luck hope to hear ur good news soon


----------



## lch28

hi sara, i also have GD. did they immediately decide on insulin or was this after diet was not keeping your numbers in control? how is your baby growth wise?


----------



## Sweetz33

Just an quick note.....

I am not sure if y'all remember Janellybean.....BUT she is pregnant and she is HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

so ex hasn't posted since the weekend so cross your fingers that means she is officially a mommy ; )


----------



## lch28

i was just thinking about her lol!


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs I was just thinking that! Also yeah I hate the games to when hubby gets on them. 

Sweetz the name isn't ringing a bell but yay anyway!

I guess my new home is as settled as it's going to be till we get all our stuff in, hoping it's before new years! But the sooner the better, christmas eve would be amazing cause it would be a true miracle to get a tree up for our son.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Tabs I was just thinking that! Also yeah I hate the games to when hubby gets on them.
> 
> Sweetz the name isn't ringing a bell but yay anyway!
> 
> I guess my new home is as settled as it's going to be till we get all our stuff in, hoping it's before new years! But the sooner the better, christmas eve would be amazing cause it would be a true miracle to get a tree up for our son.

Glad to hear you are in your new home and fingers crossed you are able to put a tree up for your son.

I have been checking often for Ex to post any news. My guess is she is a new mommy enjoying her little bundle of joy. She is our first in this group. 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sara...sorry the GD got u...what a pain. :(

Kelly, get a pre-lit tree maybe? That's what we did this year...

:dance: Bedding for crib came!!!

I also have a feeling Tyler is now in the outside world!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

7 weeks to go - I just can't believe it!


----------



## sara3337

lch28 said:


> hi sara, i also have GD. did they immediately decide on insulin or was this after diet was not keeping your numbers in control? how is your baby growth wise?

Hi ich : I was controlling it from week 15-28 with diet then started to creep up after w28. Then had to go on insulin. Still cant get the dise right. baby is a bit heavier than what he should b and measures at 34w.


----------



## Kelly9

Stuff wont be here till dec 28 so no tree and by no tree I mean no tree we now live in an isolated northern community with no tree stand so can't cut one down and now decorations anyway till our stuff arrives. It'll be ok. There are still presents.... the best present my son could give me right now is to stay ASLEEP!


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Stuff wont be here till dec 28 so no tree and by no tree I mean no tree we now live in an isolated northern community with no tree stand so can't cut one down and now decorations anyway till our stuff arrives. It'll be ok. There are still presents.... the best present my son could give me right now is to stay ASLEEP!

Get some construction paper and make paper chains and stuff. Your son will love it and you'll forever remember your christmas of home made decorations. :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

I loved making paper chains and popcorn garland. Lol

Hugged DH yesterday and he's pretty tall so I have to reach. He put his arms around my already stretched out upper back and hugged in so much it bent me backwards.....and OUCH!...pulled something right in the center of my upper mid back. It is sooo sore!! :(


----------



## tabs46001

owie jenny sounds like someone needs to be massaging your back lol 

afm just having some amazing bd'ing when the mood strikes see what happens i got to into it last cycle its truly ntnp this cycle and im not testing until im late dh's bday is jan 4th so that would be an interesting present lol ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Hi ladies, 

Really sorry I haven't been online sooner to update you. Tyler James Wrigley entered the world on 19/12/12 at 7.13am weighing 9lbs 10.5oz! We are very much in love and can't stop looking at him :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







29595_10152364633850422_2000248069_n.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 9









307511_10152366203620422_1746458917_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7









399320_10152361756365422_1583626710_n.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## armymama2012

A beautiful big healthy baby boy! So adorable! Enjoy motherhood Ex!


----------



## Excalibur

armymama2012 said:


> A beautiful big healthy baby boy! So adorable! Enjoy motherhood Ex!

Thank you so much, I'm absolutely loving motherhood. I'm still on :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

What a beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## Kelly9

Still no tree stand and not enough time to order in construction paper, trust me I've thought of everything.... 

Ex YAY! He's so precious! Congrats mama :)


----------



## lch28

congrats ex! he is beautiful !!


----------



## tabs46001

congrats ex our first baby so exciting : )

afm trying to clean out a certain 2 year old's toy box to make room for christmas toys but he is proving to make it difficult so gonna have to wait until he goes to bed. we have been getting in an ample amount of bd'ing but just when we want to not planned or anything. he got me a new wallet for christmas its one i have been wanting camo trimmed in pink with a cross with rhinestones on the side its super cute he knows me too well haha hope you all have an amazing christmas : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oh Ex!!!! He is so healthy and sweet!!! I am delighted for you!!!! Congratulations!! :dance: :hugs:
So tell us when u get a chance about your labor and delivery...would love to hear your experiences. I hope he is an easy baby. 9lb 10oz....woo-eeee! Big boy! Hehe

Tabs your method sounds all too familiar! I still can't believe I am pregnant after giving up and using condoms except one time. I am so thankful for that bottle of wine!! :rofl:

Jess....can't wait until it's time for our second baby appearance!! And you're team yellow....much to anticipate!! :)

Kelly sounds like it will be a very simple Christmas with the most special ppl in your life. Nothing wrong with that!

DH wants to open presents so bad. :haha: I can only imagine how bad it is gonna be when he is a dad and wants to do presents early. Grown up about to turn 36...I find his excitement too cute and amusing. :)

Our baby room is done! I am so excited to enjoy this room with her in a few months!
So happy today is the shortest Sunday of work ever!! Closing early...just lunch today. Can't wait to be at home, no traveling, no stress, no work...just me and DH and the Yorkies. Gonna be a good Christmas. Creeping up on our third anniversary Jan 2nd. We're going to Atlanta to have a fun day. Will also be the anniversary of losing our first child. Will always share our anniversary with remembering a loss....and makes me super thankful for what we have, each other and a precious little girl (and who knows what other children await!).


----------



## tabs46001

awe jenny im glad you can at least experience that day knowing you have a rainbow baby on the way my due date was my moms bday so it was a hard day but somehow managed to suck it up and help her celebrate wasn't easy though i think you guys are the only thing that helped me get through this last year and of course my son without him the loss would have been unbearable. 

Made him christmas waffles this morning just put some red and green sprinkles in the batter turned out really cool with christmas colored speckles all over he loved it. Spending my day cleaning preparing for the entire family being here tomorow night yay lol


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments ladies. We are still on :cloud9: Will try and write a birth story soon if I can remember, I had a long and painful labour but every ache and pain was so worth it :D


----------



## lilblossom

Ex, what a beautiful little one you have and I am sure :cloud9: doesn't fully describe your happiness. Big hugs :hugs:.


----------



## armymama2012

Embarrassing question: Anyone else's boobs and belly itch like crazy? I dont have any lotion in the house right now. Does this mean my boobs and belly are going to be growing a lot soon? I've been pregnant before but I've never been so itchy!


----------



## lch28

https://www.babycenter.com/0_itchy-skin-during-pregnancy_9450.bc think its normal hun


----------



## Kelly9

Ich you've passed 32 weeks! Huzzah!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army mine have been itchy the last day or two...usually from stretching/growing. I use bio-oil and palmers lotion...both just to be safe! The moisture will relieve the itching and help prevent stretch marks...hopefully! I don't have stretch marks yet and am religious with my oil and lotion. I do have the linea nigra up and down my belly and a darkish tinge around my belly button. I am assuming I'll probably get stretch marks closer to the end but hoping not.

Ex can't wait to hear the stories!! I am planning on a natural hospital birth...so nervous for labor! Ahhh!! But I can't wait either!! So happy you have your little man, what an experience!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I need to get some lotion today but I can never decide which one because the Palmers always feels so greasy to me. For my son I used body butter from Bath & Body Works but Dh isn't going to be able to get me some for another 3-4 days and I'm terribly itchy right now. 

I also really want a sugar body scrub like they sell at Kohls because my mom bought me one for my first pregnancy and I loved it!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly we're both eggplants! :)

Army just don't scratch!! You could even rub in a little olive oil or something... I have to do my lotion several more times per day lately.


----------



## lilblossom

Wishing all of you beautiful ladies a very Merry Christmas. :xmas16: for Kelly. May this warm you tonight and into the holiday.


----------



## Kelly9

^ thanks :) 

Yes we are eggplants! I think I go up next week, you'll be an egg plant for a while.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Okay...so trying not to worry about this! Something clear & wet coming from :blush: and was enough to make my panties wet but didn't go through to my pants. (Sorry TMI!) Don't know if this is supposed to be normal...have read horror stories of waters breaking & stories of just normal discharge... Can anyone put my mind at ease?? Fear of water breaking is the LAST thing I want this Christmas, especially since it's been a year since I faced the loss of our first angel. :( It was all I could think of at church tonight....


----------



## tabs46001

as soon as my son dropped into position at 32 weeks i started getting wet panties all the time i went in to doc a couple times because she was worried about it being amniotic fluid but it never was just bladder being put through the ringer and discharge lol im sure its nothing but for peace of mind let your doctor know about it : )


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I dont have any olive oil or anything in this house. Today I have managed not to scratch. I'm just wondering how big my boobs are going to get because they have already gone from smallish C cups to almost D cups. I'll probably have to get a new bra in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## lch28

kelly i have had that since 20 ish weeks but id get checked just in case.. a good way to see if its fluid is to lay down for a bit, if you feel a gush when you get up go in to L&D


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I am very wet down there with this pregnancy a few times it won't through my panties to my leggings I just check after I feel a lot come out and if its whitish then I know it's just creamy cm. I was worried at first to since I've never had this much discharge but its been like this since about 22 weeks.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Whew ok thanks. I called L&D to talk to the nurse and she wasn't sure so thought I should maybe go in. It was mostly just clear watery discharge that was enough to wet my panties but not go through to my pants. It did not continue though so I think it was just a gush of watery cm. Keeping my Christmas plans and making brunch for family! Monkey bread here we come!!!! :)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

Merry Christmas Ladies!


----------



## Jessica28

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies that have become my friends!


----------



## armymama2012

Merry Christmas. We have done our traveling for the night now just relaxing and taking naps. 

Oh, and DH surprised me last night at midnight to tel me that he had already bought the body butter! So I'm not as itchy anymore!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army that's funny, a pregnancy Christmas surprise!! :)

Been a nice day here. Still full from the brunch I made...let alone the dinner I planned. Yikes!! Feeling restless....kinda want to go out but it is rainy and everywhere is closed. DH got me a beautiful Swavoroski crystal necklace and hoop earrings. Spoiled momma!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny sounds so pretty! Can you post a pic?

Merry Christmas ladies!

Army glad you're not so itchy lol


----------



## armymama2012

Well it was a good Christmas until I woke up from a nap and our 20 month old has the runs, low fever, and no appetite. Hoping its just from teething but will definitely be pushing fluids the next 3 days to be sure.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army that's no fun! All that from teething? Sounds awful!


----------



## armymama2012

We hope it's just because she is getting both of her upper canines at once.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Thank you so much hun. You are right there, never been happier in my entire life! :D :hugs:

Army - My belly was very itchy when I was pregnant hun, it's normal as it's the skin stretching. It's really itchy now post partum, so irritating! 

Jenny - You will be fine chick, every ache and pain is so worth holding your baby at the end of it :D Thank you very much hun, it was an amazing experience and an experience I'll never forget ;)


----------



## tabs46001

i woke at 3 am to pee and my 2 year old was up in his room in the dark on the floor playing with the emergency vehicles my dad got him for christmas he sees me slaps his forehead and says oopsie daisy lmao i have quite the character i put him back to bed and he had to go to sleep with his fire truck i think i have a budding fire fighter on my hands and i thought my worrying days were over when my husband got out of the army ha ha i was so wrong lmao


----------



## lch28

awww tabs how cute


----------



## armymama2012

I know its normal Ex. It was just new to me. I have body butter now so that helps a lot.


----------



## Excalibur

My Birth Story :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...rived-into-world-safe-sound-19-12-12-3-a.html


----------



## Sweetz33

Ex beautiful boy!!! Same size my daughter was. <3 congrats!!

Army...itchy tummy TOTALLY normal. As for the twins...I have gone from a C to a DD....and they are still growing. I am wearing a 34DD bra and out growing it.

afm - trying to keep it together these days. no patience. NONE. Dogs driving me bonkers. Lately my days consist of lower back pain, cramping and constant running to bathroom. Docs have put me on NO activity. Yeah, I went back to the idiots...I had no choice. They are concerned with premature labor at this point. I will only be 30 weeks on Saturday. Please keep me and DH in your thoughts. The docs say that stress is playing a part in why my body is doing what it is doing. Just had a horribly painful bowel movement. (sorry TMI) It wasn't diarrhea but def not solid either. I guess at this point it is a waiting game. I don't even have a crib or diapers yet *sigh*


----------



## lch28

aww sweetz feel better hun. i dont have diapers either! lol, well i have one pack but thats it. ill stock up on them soon


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, sounds a lot like my story with my daughter Ex except your baby was 9 ounces heavier. 

I did get sent home though since military hospitals wont admit you until you are 5 cm and I was only 4 but 12 hours later when we went back I was at an 8!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz good to see you, I hope the rest help with your stress! And shop online it'll make your life easier!


----------



## tabs46001

awe sweetz i hope the stress stays at bay for you so you can keep that lil one in there til he is ready : )


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Thank you so much chick. Aww bless :D Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun that you don't go into preterm labour :hugs: 

Army - Wow! That's crazy that they won't admit you until you are 5cm! I would have panicked! Lol.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, I am very glad to not have to deal with military doctors anymore.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok so I woke up to soaked britches....freaked out. No pain though. So I went to bathroom and peed a decent amount. Not even 10 minutes later I peed again. Called docs and they said as long as no cramping, blood etc no worries....but I am worried. I just finished eating, and not even 5 minutes later cramping so ran to bathroom...loose stools AGAIN. Not diarrhea but looser then normal. Anyone have any ideas? Docs don't seem concerned....but I am. *deep breathes*


----------



## lch28

i wouldnt be concerned about the frequent urination but are you sure it wasn't fluid on your undies?


----------



## Kelly9

I pee a lot and have been having crazy amounts of just pregnancy discharge like enough to wet my pants a little cause it goes through my undies, very annoying. Keep an eye out for plug and blood though just in case.


----------



## Sweetz33

This was a decent amount Kelly. Panties soaked front and back, pants wet. I am having twinges but nothing really painful. Xander is moving, but very little. Not his normal jumping bean and I have pressure in lower abdomen.


----------



## Kelly9

Then go get checked out if even just to make sure you didn't spring a leak, put a pad on to catch any other discharge so they can test it right from the pad.


----------



## armymama2012

Go get checked Sweetz! Hope it's nothing!


----------



## Sweetz33

Waiting on hubby...he has car at work. I am just laying down and relaxing. I told him if I started feeling worse I would just call the ambulance or whatever. I'm not hurting, but there is twinges and pressure that is why I am confused. Oye and this acid reflux is horrible right now. My throat feels like it is on fire.


----------



## tabs46001

ya sweetz i would def go in and get checked it soaking through would worry me too they will want to check your levels of amniotic fluid to see if your leaking i had to do it when i was prego with my son hope all is well : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz I have been having damp undies lately, but no trickling or flow...attributing the increase in moisture to discharge which increases as u enter latter stages of pg. I hope it is nothing daunting for u!!! I know how scared u feel. I felt that way Christmas Eve sitting at candlelit service panicking inside my water leaked. :(

Baby girl woke me up for first time last night doing her gymnastics!! Lol. My womb has grown sideways, and she kicks me by my waistline..so far over there! I am amazed nonstop by pregnancy....it is just so cool. :haha: Being sick four months was not cool, but everything else just intrigues me. :)

Felt really anxious last night for no reason. Just felt tight dreadful feeling in my chest...been battling nightmares too. Hope it doesn't continue. :(

Ex I'm about to go read your story!!!! Can't wait!!!!

Army hope LO is feeling better.

Tabs your son is a riot. What a guy. Lol


----------



## armymama2012

She is still cranky but fever hasn't been as bad. The tricky thing now is keeping her happy (which long baths and being naked seem to be her favorite things) and getting her to take her medicines. She is however waking up every 4 hours at night from ear pain and now I cant find the numbing drops for her ears.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz keep us updated


----------



## JennyNBaby

:( poor girl!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, this is her 6th ear infection this year. Usually its just in her left ear but it's in both ears this time.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I had awful ear infections as a little girl. Always made me drink pink antibiotic stuff...yuck.


----------



## tabs46001

army are they going to put tubes in her ears my son had them put in at 1 year cause he was having chronic ear infections i know its scary to think of them having somthing done where they have to put them out and is basically a surgrey but believe me the difference it makes in their helath is astonishing my son did a 360 after his now he is rarely sick his vocabulary took off after having it done too they said that might happen cause ear problems can cause their speach to be held back hope she gets to feeling better : )


----------



## armymama2012

No one has mentioned tubes yet but I will bring it up at her next dr's appointment. And yes, she is on the yucky pink antibiotics which gives her diarrhea in the last few days and then after that medicine is over she get s bad yeast infection for 5-8 days. It's a neverending cycle.


----------



## lilblossom

Got up this morning and looked for Sweetz update. Sweetz, hope you had an uneventful night and that your little one has perked up for you to give you some peace of mind. 

My daughter had tubes put in her ears when she was 3 and the ear infections disappeared until after the tubes came out on their own years later. Best thing we ever did for her because the ear infections just came one after another.

Jenny, I always enjoy your updates...womb has grown sideways reminds me of when I woke up one morning while pretty far along in my pregnancy and my daughter was on one side of me. I had to gently and slowly shift her over to the front. This memory always makes me smile.

Ex I haven't read your story yet, plan to relax tomorrow during the snow 'event' they are predicting in the morning and reading it then.

So Christmas was awesome. Our daughter and her boyfriend spoiled the heck out of us....and we enjoyed a wonderful meal with our kids, their boyfriends and my sister and brother in law. After everyone went home, my husband and I enjoyed spent the evening enjoying each other. Hope everyone was able to spend time with their loved ones.


----------



## tabs46001

lil glad you got a good christmas in before its back to the books lol my next semester starts the 2nd lol


----------



## lilblossom

Yeah, my first day back to classes is Feb 4th...gotta get through inventory and cover for my boss while he takes a vacation. Seriously considering leaving my job during this next semester. It will depend on how well I can keep up with these classes. The work load will be heavier and need to maintain my grade point average in hopes for some scholarships when i finish at community college and transfer.


----------



## lch28

hey lil, glad you had a good christmas!

sweetz is everything okay??

army hope your little girl feels better!


----------



## lch28

woah, this is the first Friday i didnt realize im another week along :happydance: can't believe im 33 weeks today


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> woah, this is the first Friday i didnt realize im another week along :happydance: can't believe im 33 weeks today

Your in the home stretch now. :baby:


----------



## Jessica28

I am 34 weeks day!


----------



## Jessica28

I am 34 weeks today!


----------



## lch28

YAY! I think im either going in for stitch removal on Feb 1 or 8th, 38 or 39 weeks . my dr says ill go into labor that day so ill just stay in the hospital


----------



## armymama2012

I'm so glad you were able to make it this far Ich!

Yay, Jess!

Am I like the 2nd to last one to have a baby in this thread?


----------



## lch28

thanks hun! i just cant believe it. lol. 

i dont know if ive asked this.. but its driving me crazy and wondering if anyone has advice. Im conflicted about if i should wash all of LO's newborn clothes. what if they dont fit? im scared hell be big becuase of my GD, at his scan at 31 weeks he was 4lb2oz, and ive looked it up and i think thats on the large side. I have lots of 0-3 months too. So what if i wash them all and they dont fit him ? i wont be able to return them and since im not working wont really be able to just go out and get more 0-3 months. its been driving me nuts all day.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz, hope you & baby are ok.

Ich, yay for you making it so far. Wow, what a blessing. :)

Jess, happy 34 weeks!

Lil, glad you had a nice Christmas. 

Army.....I think your due date falls the latest of all of us that are preggos. But don't worry, we're not abandoning ship! This thread is full of LOTS of dedicated ladies!! ;)

AFM....I have had a SUPER stressful day, just feel panicked inside all day and can't help it. Went to the gym and did some light cardio which helped for a little while. As soon as I came back though it was more problems with employees calling out & dealing with DH who is homesick and stressing me out about wanting to go back to his home country. I went into work and sat at the table where I always assign stuff for the night and just broke down and couldn't control my breathing. It was like a panic attack or something. I just can't take added pressure and stress, and DH doesn't seem to get it. :( Now I don't want to even go into work...just dread the thought of anything else stressing me out more than I already feel right now. I hope this is just a spurt of hormones and that it goes away soon...I hate feeling like this and want to curl up in bed and sleep.


----------



## tabs46001

ich i would just wash what you are planning to bring him home in. The hospital wouldnt let me dress my son until we were being released so you should only need that and a back up 0-3 if he is a big baby then you could have like your mom run to the store and exchange your newborns for 0-3 months if he is a big baby : )


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't wash anything first honestly don't see a point. But do what tabs said bring 2-3 outfits in different sizes and just wash those. I brought 2 0-3 months outfits for my son and they were both way to big for him I had to go out and buy a bunch of newborn outfits for him and he wore those for the first 2 months and I had GD as well. 

Jenny sounds like you're having anxiety attacks they're not fun keep
An eye on it and see the doc about it if they get worse. 

I'm unpacking all our things so I'm super busy. Just taking a quick Bnb break. 

Oh and ich yay 33 weeks!


----------



## armymama2012

Yep, do what Tabs said. My kids are always big so they usually only wear newborn outfits for a week and then I have to switch to 0-3 month outfits.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich...I only bought 2 newborn outfits, knowing my mom had three big babies. Can always buy more!! I haven't washed anything yet....don't want to rip off tags and all that just yet. Just a word of advice...whatever you can't use, if you can't exchange or return it, just sell it on eBay. I have bought some CUTE stuff on eBay that is "used" but the stuff is just like new.

Kelly, unpacking is a mission, but also kinda fun putting things in their places (at least for me). Glad you're getting settled. It always feels better once all your things have a place.

As for the anxiety fit...I don't know whether it was me...my day...or a combination of both. Funny enough, my doc's nurse was in the restaurant tonight & asked me how I was doing. I have an appt on the 4th of January, so if this feeling doesn't go away I'll mention it for sure. Now just left with a headache and overall feeling of exhaustion. And baby is not active compared to most days. Seems we're both off today. :/


----------



## Kelly9

It is nice putting it all away in it's place but exhausting when you have to put everything away in it's place and you have to find a place for everything. We got most of the upstairs done but the basement stuff needs to be done but most of it is the food stuffs we bought before moving. Chris unfortunately works 10-6 tomorrow so he'll be gone most the day which leaves me to do as much as possible with a 2 year old not listening to me. I am hoping to make a dent in the food items, maybe Skyler will be nice and help mommy lol.

Made the mistake of weighing myself today after not having a scale for several weeks... now I'm pissed off and cranky to. I need to start eating better!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yeah Kelly...know how you feel!!...I've packed on about 17lb thus far....EEEK! I looked in the mirror at the gym yesterday and thought I saw a baby elephant, but it was just me. HAHA. Hoping breastfeeding will take care of things. I feel like my thighs, butt, and arms are expanding for no apparent reason at all. Grr.


----------



## tabs46001

breastfeeding will definately help with the baby weight i dropped mine in like a week and was back to my pre prego weight but then stopped eating right and never had the time to get to the gym back then so gained that and more back lol but it was super helpful at getting my uterus back to normal so i didnt look pregnant after i had him. I don't know why i was always so worried that i would look pregnant after i wasn't anymore but i didn't the doc said its cause the breastfeeding causes the uterus to contract and go back to normal faster. 

Happy unpacking kelly: )

afm about to make a turkey not for a big dinner or anything just for lunch meat and lunches for the week iv never made one so not sure how well its gonna turn out. have a different feeling this cycle the difference is i dont feel anything by this time every cycle i have already convinced myself that im pregnant but this cycle i feel normal had some super bad gas pain the other night but thats it not even cramping which usually would have started by now af is due 1 week from tomorrow and with school starting and my mandatory overtime at work im not gonna have time to stress it might test the 31st just so i can feel ok about drinking i really dont want to but its the girls turn to drink and the guys be designated drivers in our group of friends so if im not drinking they will want to know whats up lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry I have been quiet ladies, had our hands full with our handsome little man :D 

Sweetz - Hope everything is ok hun :hugs: 

Lil - No rush hun, just read it when you are ready :winkwink: 

Not long now until the births start rolling in, can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm 18 up at nearly 28 weeks which I know isnt much cause it really isn't and neither is 17 and 26 weeks but with my son I only gained 22 pounds total so I'm trying very hard to keep around the same area. Need to make some diet changes if I'm going to be able to do it. 

Got the basement all unpacked! Whoot! Started setting up baby girls room a little, still have some things to sort and unpack upstairs and we have things to set up still but it's getting done!


----------



## lch28

20 pounds is great kelly, ive gained over 50 :nope: im so embarassed! i dont even know how it happened, with Sophia i gained 8 lbs in 23 weeks. ive lost some with the GD diet though. 

i feel so excited that im done buying things for the baby. I finally have everything..
well except i need to stock up on diapers, and more 0-3 clothes! 

now i just need to pick a name!


----------



## Kelly9

^ The GD diet with my son is what kept my gain lower I'm pretty sure. I'm going to try to stay only 18 pounds up for the next 2 weeks, we'll see how it goes. I also found I didn't gain weight after about 36 weeks. 

Now I just need some tums, I've had heartburn everyday for 2 weeks.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just stopping in to let y'all know I am ok. Doc are having me go in next week for some tests. They want to make sure I am not anemic among other things. Baby is fine, but stupid doc transferred me to the wrong dang hospital so once again a waste of my time. They said that they will be doing a cervix check, baby size check, some blood tests...yadda yadda. Right now I am just worn out. I am on bedrest until they figure out what is going on. Yay....*sigh* Sorry I am not doing personals this time....If I feel better tomorrow I will scroll back. <3 ya all.


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Just stopping in to let y'all know I am ok. Doc are having me go in next week for some tests. They want to make sure I am not anemic among other things. Baby is fine, but stupid doc transferred me to the wrong dang hospital so once again a waste of my time. They said that they will be doing a cervix check, baby size check, some blood tests...yadda yadda. Right now I am just worn out. I am on bedrest until they figure out what is going on. Yay....*sigh* Sorry I am not doing personals this time....If I feel better tomorrow I will scroll back. <3 ya all.

I am so glad to hear from you. I have been thinking of you often and was putting as much positive energy as I could your way. Just take it easy and don't do anything that can be put off til you get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz, glad you and baby are ok!! :)

Kelly...I am trying to stabilize my gaining as well. Been doing some moderate exercise at the gym...cardio, light weight training, & lower body exercises (wanting to tone & control thighs/butt). Must admit though, looks pretty ridiculous being at the gym with this melon on my frontside!! :D

Ich...hope it is a ton of fluid for ya! Breastfeed like crazy & you'll see it vanish I'm sure!! The weight gain really is psychological warfare!!

Baby girl was moving much better today than yesterday, which helped a lot of my nerves. Still had a headache today...wondering if maybe I had a hormone surge or something because I haven't had a headache like this in a while. 

Tabs, holding thumbs for a New Year's BFP!


----------



## Kelly9

I can't work out without being in to much pain and getting braxton hicks but I'm trying to stay active while home so all the unpacking has helped burn calories!

Sweetz sounds good.


----------



## tabs46001

oh those braxton hicks my doctor said i had the most accurate analogy for them she had ever heard they truly are like a charlie horse in your stomach lol

i know it will be super early but i dont want to drink on new years unless i test before otherwise im going to be a depressed drinker worrying about whether im scewing something up if i am so i will test fmu tomorrow and then if bfn i will drink and not think about it until i get af after this though no more testing until im late if it werent for it being a truly drinking holiday i wouldnt this cycle lmao 

found out my little cousin is pregnant now almost everyone girl i know is pregnant but me and my sister lol i think she will be soon she has always been very large and docs have told her its the weight keeping her from getting pregnant well she has lost 60lbs now she went in for her yearly gyno appt and the doctor and staff clapped for her the doc is putting her on clomid when she loses 30 more lbs. my non pregnant best friend is going off birth control in january so she will probably be prego soon too my other best friend is due in march im glad school keeps me busy lol


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get a bfp soon tabs, all the waiting does suck even if you keep busy.


----------



## lch28

kelly when was DS born? were u induced early bc of GD or anything? also how much did he weigh / did he have low blood sugar or any issues after he was born?


----------



## Kelly9

I went into labour naturally when my water broke at 40+3, vaginal birth, he was 7 pounds 13 ounces and he did have low blood sugar once when he was a day old.


----------



## lch28

wow, thats good to hear he was a good weight.. Were they ever concerned hed be big ? did you ever have issues with your numbers or were they always good? i feel like mine are awful!! how did they end up fixing the low blood sugar? sorry, im just full of questions about GD


----------



## Kelly9

I was diet controlled maybe had one or two high reads through the entire 12 weeks so was pretty controlled. My doc kept telling me he's be 9 plus pounds but he wasn't he was just tall nearly 2 feet at birth! They gave him 30 ml's of formula to fix the blood sugars which bothered me at the time and still does but it did help.


----------



## lch28

thank u.. in the past 2 weeks ive had 6 high numbers.. the first week i had 3 which i emailed them and they said lets see how next weeks are, we arent gonna change anything yet, this week i had 3 more, i email them my numbers tomorrow.. im really worried about it, ive been dieting and everything and i cant get them under control.. =\ plus i think 4lb2oz at 31 weeks may have been big


----------



## Kelly9

Are you washing your hands before taking your measurements? I had a couple of high readings only to realize I hadn't washed my hands those times and after I did they were normal. I'd say you'll likely be put on insulin when they see your numbers. As for weight 4 pounds and some is a little on the bigger side but that may not be a bad thing since you have IC and will likely not make it full term anyway! Just means baby will come out the usual size lol.


----------



## tabs46001

well bfn i think i thought i saw something but i think its just where the line is supposed to be i dont know what i thought i would see this early anyways ggrr now i need oppinions do i drink would it matter would it hurt anything of the process hhhmmm


----------



## JennyNBaby

What test did u use tabs?


----------



## tabs46001

first response af isnt due until sunday so its pretty early to expect anything but every cycle i think i see something so im pretty sure its just where the line is supposed to be like the indent line its 11 months of trying since my miscarriage maybe i only get pregnant annually lol last new years i didnt drink because i thought i was pregnant turns out i wasnt and got af then the next month i was so mad at myself for thinking i was being so sure that i didnt test and when af was 4 days late i swore it was still going to come so didnt test until my mom bugged me about drinking on the superbowl if there was a chance i was so i did and i was prego but i was also 4 days late so the lines were definate hhmm


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sending you lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs first what does your gut tell you...second, are we talking about getting sloppy drunk or just having a couple drinks. I would think a couple drinks on the holiday won't make a big difference this early but again what does you gut tell you?


----------



## lilblossom

Well Saturday morning my daughter's boyfriend of 4 years texted to make sure we were home and said he was coming over but not to tell our daughter. I thought it was strange for him to make a special trip down here especially when it was snowing. Turns out he wanted to ask our permission to ask our daughter to marry him. I was so surprised because most guys don't bother asking the parents first anymore and touched beyond words. Last night he took her to dinner and asked her so long story short...My baby is engaged. Couldn't be happier. They are planning on waiting at least a year so have some time before the big day. :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

aw congrats lil and just a few drinks for me is sloppy drunk i only drink once a year so it doesnt take much lol i have a fear of getting drunk and my son needing me so i never drink but a wine cooler here or there unless its new year which my husband and i take turns every new years and this is mine last year was mine but i let him cause i felt like i was prego but i wasnt until the cycle after that... i cant listen to my gut its a wishful thinker and thats dangerous in ttc lol


----------



## tabs46001

im having back cramps but i have skoliosis and did some deep cleaning that always makes my back hurt yesterday so that is expected i dont really trust my body to symptom spot after 11 months of trying and feeling like i was every cycle lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Congratulations on your daughters Engagement hun :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs, I would say go ahead...this earlier I don't see how you could do any real damage as it wouldn't be drawing anything from you until after implantation...if not bfp yet then you aren't producing hcg yet. Just my opinion...I am a couple days behind you and plan to have a few tonight. LOL I had a couple yesterday too. I doubt I would be anyway since we are being careful during our most fertile times anyway.


----------



## tabs46001

ya i think it will be fine too and its not like its gonna take a fraction of what it would someone else to even get me drunk because i literally never drink one wine cooler gets me feeling it ive just never been a big drinker but its finally girls turn to drink for all my friends tonight so its our night to have fun for once lol the boys will be doing video games and watching the kiddies lol


----------



## armymama2012

Well looks like I wont get to see my baby or even have a check-up again til I'm almost 21 weeks. Called to see if they had recieved my records and the receptionist told me to call back in 10 days because it could take up to 15 days due to holidays! Looks like I'm going to miss 2 appointments by the time I finally see an OB again. I burst into tears when I got off the phone! I just want to see my baby!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Awww Army that is the PITS!!!! :(

Tabs no harm in some champagne and girly drinks...in my opinion! If there is a baby, it is still wayyy early. I am just like u....got tipsy on a couple glasses of moscato the night we conceived. It doesn't take much to make me feel it! Haha! 

Lil congrats on being a mother in law to be!!!! Exciting! One step closer to....grandma! Hehehe

Ex how is Tyler doing? Been thinking of u.

AFM...been on eBay again...bought 6-9mo clothes and some 9-12mo clothes today...all great buys. Looking fwd to packages!! :haha: Had to wash all her clothes we have now. The back of the insides of drawers had a sooty residue from painting...didn't realize til I was sorting thru clothes and saw it rubbed off!!! Treated clothes immediately and DH washed the drawers. No permanent harm done, thank goodness! I would have been sooo mad.


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs I say go for it implantation won't have completed. Enjoy your self and let loose, I know SO many women who drank in the 2ww and ever a week or two after and their babies are all fine, they of course stopped drinking once they found out. Enjoy!

Lil awwww congrats to you and your girl <3

Jenny glad nothing was ruined. I didn't even think of wiping out the drawers in tulips dresser but I had them all out to fix it up and they looked clean. 

I got my scan date finally! I was suppose to have a growth scan at 28 weeks but it won't be till I'm 32 weeks now cause they have to fly me out to yellowknife for it where I'll spend the night then have the scan on the 30th of Jan then fly me back to where we live. Works out well cause I'll have time to do a grocery shop and if they won't send paint out to me I might even have time to pick up paint and go to walmart and get the few bathroom items we need. Will just need cash for taxis. Must start making a list of what we'll want. (Everything in yellowknife if way cheaper!)

Army thats frustrating. I'm sad to have to wait till end of Jan, will have been 14 weeks since I've seen my baby.


----------



## armymama2012

Probably going to ER tomorrow because I feel like I have a bladder infection.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Tyler is doing great thank you hun, he's changed so much already! Can't believe he is 2 weeks old tomorrow, time flies when you're having fun! :)
 



Attached Files:







33849_10152384525510422_1628714452_n.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 4









565047_10152387599310422_1010980276_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Ex he is too precious. And he seems content...but then again I haven't seen shots of him screaming his brains out. :haha: Can't believe it is two weeks already!! Wow, goes much faster once he is not crowding your insides and having the world waiting to meet him. :)

Kelly that is cool u get to see tulip again! I probably won't see Lynn Marie again until the day she is born. Sounds like u can have a nice shopping day too. Always nice!! :)

Happy New Years everyone! Tabs hope u had a good time! We watched a movie and drank sparkling grape juice. :)

Army, hope u get sorted out! If u could have your regular visits then they would check your urine for infection each time...really irritates me at how some places treat pregnant ladies! 

I bought a jumbo pack of panty liners to get me through the last few months. :haha: Coughing...laughing too hard...sneezing....all threats to me peeing my pants a little bit. :rofl: Not to mention the discharge that accompanies the later months. I'm ready for it now! Haha

Excited for our anniversary tomorrow!!! 3 years!! One year ago today I went to the ER because doc offices were closed with concerns about some breakthrough bleeding I had. Got sent home with warning I might miscarry and deep down I knew. Will never forget delivering the little peanut the following day on our 2nd anniversary. :( I feel so blessed to celebrate this year with a healthy growing baby inside my tummy!! As we brought in the new year, I knew already this year would be one I will CERTAINLY never forget. So much to look fwd to! All of us do really!! Expecting or not!

Well hope everyone enjoys their first day of the new year. :)

Oh yeah...Friday is my GD test. Yummy....


----------



## tabs46001

oh jenny you will need those post baby too lol for every cough,sneeze, heavy laughter haha your bladder will never be the same i promise lmao

did have a lot of fun bud light lime a rita those are really good took a few shots and did a lot better job of holding my liquor than i thought i would no where near what the boys can do but it was fun trying. husband slept in my sons room in case he woke up since i would be out of it lol i havent let go like that in a while it was nice


----------



## lch28

glad u had fun tabs!

ex hes just adorable!


----------



## tabs46001

and now i can just wait for af supposed to come sunday based on my fertility app on my phone and its usually accurate but it came on the 9th last month so i wont get too hopeful unless im that late lol hope you all had fun


----------



## Kelly9

Glad everyone seemed to have fun :) I had a quiet night with the hubby besides the random gun shot in the background. 

Our house is finally set up which is a relief and now I can look forward to my u/s, I still have a very heavy and sad day ahead of me, my beautiful Hannah was born Jan 13th last year. I can't believe it's been nearly a year since I held her last :cry: I guess my plan is to just survive that day.


----------



## lch28

You will be in my thoughts that day kelly <3


----------



## JennyNBaby

:( Sad memories this time of year for sure, Kelly. :hugs:

Tabs, glad you let loose and had a great time. :)

I am NOT looking forward to a permanent peeing problem. Oh dear! lol


----------



## armymama2012

Hey all,
No worries. Mommy and baby are perfectly fine. Turns out that like all our other babies this one has a larger than average head and is already head down which is causing all my pain. Supposed to see an OB next week to discuss in more detail.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ooo sounds like fun Army!! Big head = Ouch. At least everything is ok!! :)

Off to Atlanta to have fun today!!!! Happy 3rd anniversary to me! :haha: Yippee!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

army yay on getting some answers : )

jenny have fun on your fun day : )

afm just waiting for af got a lot of beginning semester home work to do tonight and then im excited its zumba tomorrow with my sister she has never been able to zumba with me before cause her schedule at our work but now she has been promoted to everyone's boss (including mine) lol so she gets off in time now she has never been this is gonna be fun : ) no symptoms for me though which is odd im usually cramping the entire week leading up to af but no cramps or bb's being sore which both are huge symptoms of all af's ive ever had and both pregnancies so who knows too busy to fret over it really which is a miracle lol


----------



## lch28

sounds like fun tabs!

so my fundal height has me measuring 36 weeks. im worried..


----------



## tabs46001

ich did they say it was a oh your measuring farther or a worried your measuring farther i dont know much about gd but boo sorry your stressed


----------



## lch28

they said well see how much he weighs at my ultrasound on Monday.. he was 4lb2oz at 31 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

Ich that's not much bigger then where he should be according to my app babies are 4 pounds at 32 weeks ad your fundal height could be measuring bigger because you were pregnant with your little girl right before this pregnancy. I'm measuring a head in funday height to. Don't stress about it. Plus boys are expected to weigh more then girls.


----------



## lch28

thanks kelly. yeah, i got pregnant 3 1/2 months after Sophia was born. Hope thats why im so huge.. lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ you could be like my friend on FB who is measuring 10 weeks :shock: ahead! She also measured 7 ahead with her first baby but all was fine. I was pregnant 5 months after so I don't even think about fundal height plus it can be off up to 2 weeks depending on how the doc measures it.


----------



## lch28

so her LO was normal weight then? i guess its close to being off 2 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

I think she had a bigger baby boy but nothing extreme like between 8.5-9.5 pounds I think. They are doing another u/s with this one to see how big he is but she had no issues having a normal birth with her first. You also have to remember that your baby will be coming like 2 weeks early if they remove the stitch at 38 weeks, and roughly babies put on about half a pound a week in the final weeks so if you delivered around 37-38 weeks your boy would be about 7.5-8 pounds (using 4 pounds at 31 weeks to count) which is perfectly healthy and normal. Besides that women deliver big babies all the time, I don't understand why doctors try to scare women into c sections or early induction based off of baby's weight and in a lot of cases the u/s are off and the babes aren't actually that big. They told me my son would be 9 pounds or more and he was 1.5 pounds less then that. I'm glad I refused induction.


----------



## tabs46001

the friend of mine who miscarried right after i did and then got pregnant again shortly after had her baby yesterday he was 8.5 lbs and she went naturally at 39 weeks just looking at the pics i say owie but i think most of the weight is in his cheeck the cutest chunky cheecks lol i have to have a c section cause of all the trouble i have with my pelvis during pregnancy i was told vaginally could paralyze me so i will never be able to do it vaginally. it almost makes me wish i could


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you so much hun. Tyler is a very content little man, apart from we still need to get his days and nights sorted out as he sleeps most of the day, then is awake most of the night. He doesn't really scream or cry for long :) Time flies when you're having fun hun, we can't believe he is 2 weeks old already either! They grow up way to fast! :( 

Ich - Thank you very much hun :D 

Tabs - Glad to hear you had a great time :) 

Kelly and Jenny - Thinking of you both at this difficult time of year :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i somehow unsubscribed to the thread!

ex glad to hear he is doing well!


----------



## Kelly9

Ex he sounds like my son he was such a great baby but toddlerhood watch out!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> Ex he sounds like my son he was such a great baby but toddlerhood watch out!

Thank you for the heads up hun, I guess they get a little bit worse as they become toddlers? :shock:


----------



## Kelly9

Not all do but it was the case for me, Skyler is a cutie just very high energy and likes to play rough which I do not plus we're having some issues with him not listening to us but he is only 2 I guess.


----------



## Jessica28

A year today since my loss. It is so hard to believe. Sometimes it feels like it's been forever and other times it just feels like yesterday. It hit me hard when I woke up this morning but I went back to work today and was really busy so I didn't have too much time to dwell on it. Also my grandmother is having a hell of a time recovering from her open heart surgery and my Dad has been in the hospital twice since the 27th of December. He is having heart problems again and will go in the hospital again on Tuesday depending on the results of his stress test. It really wasn't much of a Christmas/holiday for me. With mom and dad being gone I was running back and forth between houses looking after my grandmother the best I could. It was exhausting. Been having some back pain today (feels like a mild period pain) so while I still have 5 weeks left, I have a feeling I will have this baby before my due date!

I am so glad today wasn't too hard on me though. I will never forget who and what might have been but so thankful for this little miracle inside me.


----------



## Kelly9

^ :hugs: Hopefully things will get better with your family and you can rest and relax a little before baby comes. Can't believe he/she will be here so soon!!! Did I ever guess the gender for you? I can't remember.


----------



## Jessica28

I don't think you did.... lol
Most peole are convinced a boy!


----------



## Kelly9

What were your early symptoms again? What do you think baby is?


----------



## tabs46001

my next cycle will be my one year mark since my miscarriage. I officially am going to give up then I have spent so much time trying and hoping and praying ..a year really i dont think its gonna happen we will just have to try again after i have better benefits so I can see a doc about it regularly like maybe try clomid.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich I agree with Kelly and say everything is gonna be great! I bet he will be perfect!! :)

Ex hope Tyler starts sleeping soon! Mommy needs her sleep too!!

Jess :( A tough day to face for sure. We're all there with ya. But so thankful to have big babies in our big bellies!

Tabs I believe you will get another LO, just a matter of when. Trying is the pits, but it can happen even when you're not giving it a second thought. :hugs:

I'm in the waiting room...drank my "fruit punch" half an hour ago...30 min more to wait. I chugged it, wasn't as bad as I anticipated! Whammo slammo and it was gone! :haha: I sure hope I pass!! DH and I had a great anniversary, lots of fun! We hit two car accident jams on our way home.

Hope everyone has had a good week! It's Friday already! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Eeeeks. I don't agree with playing rough either but like you say, he's a 2 year old little boy :) 

Jenny - Thank you chick. Tyler slept quite well last night, so proud of him! He went down at 2:30am and slept until 6:00am, had a little murmur but went back to sleep until 8:00am :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

That's an improvement!!!!

Jen aka 7891 hasn't been around in a long time. Wonder how she's doing..???


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Definetly an improvement :D 

Tyler has thrown his last two feeds up, it hasn't just been a little bit either, might have to reduce how many oz's he's having, going to keep an eye on him through the night and if he's no better tomorrow then will either ring my Health Visitor for advice or make a Doctor's appointment :(


----------



## lch28

thats awesome ex!

jenny hope you pass! my doctor had the orange flavor. ew. really wasnt as bad as i expected though. 

i have had great blood sugar numbers for 5 days in a row! yay me!


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies!

congrats ex!!! What a gorgeous boy :).

I lurk, but am so tired from working my weird shifts and taking care of my girls I never get to post. DH got a new job too, working lots of hours doing have had to adjust to his schedule as he's not around as much to help with kiddos. I have had double ear infections for weeks, changed antibiotics twice and am finally feeling better, but now have a terrible yeast infection- gross. Minor aches and pains and a pubic area that feels seriously bruised, but I'm hanging in there. Passed my glucose test! BP has been a bit elevated, but no protein so I'm hoping it stays that way. Meeting with medical director Tuesday for the final ok for a VBAC, excited! Flying to NC next weekend to see my sister and meet my newest nephew born on 12/16. Lots going on. Not looking forward to the anniversary of my loss this month, but am thankful for this active little guy in my belly.

Can't believe how close some of us are to meeting our little ones! Hoping for surprise BFPs for Lil & Tabs ;)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil you and DD could have babies together!! That would be funny.

Ex are u formula feeding? Hope u get him sorted soon so u don't have a cranky baby!

Jen good to hear from u! Sounds like you've had a rough time lately to say the least!! Hopefully u stay infection and sickness free until the end now! Ear infections are awful....and having to work and take care of youngins...I salute u. So excited to see some of the tickers getting so close to the end, awaiting all the births with much anticipation. That's cool about doing vbac. :)

Ich I was so spoiled today that I got to choose my flavor. :haha: Opted for the fruit punch after much eenie meenie minie moeing deliberation. ;)

I passed my one hour test! I did victory arms in the air when she told me in the lab room. What a relief!!! Doc says I measure just right and he is very happy with everything. The sugar drink made her HR 158. She had her tap dancing shoes on this morning after all that sugar! :haha:

Luckily my hormones have still remained level so no more anxiety panic feelings since the one episode. I did mention it to doc today and he agreed it was likely from a surge of hormones. Hopefully it doesn't resurface. I would hate that bc I'm so used to being happy all the time...well...most of the time. DH might her to differ on being happy ALL the time. :)

Tabs...not sure how many dpo u are now. Any sign of the witch??


----------



## tabs46001

no witch yet supposed to be here sunday the week flew by with all my studying and working i think i could sleep the entire week oh no wait one more test to take lol


----------



## Kelly9

Wow lots to read!

Jen nice to hear from you I hope things get settled health wise for you. 

I'm exhausted just painted all night after the kid went to bed but now the kid is up and crying :wacko: I need sleep. It's my sleep in day tomorrow but I have a crap load of painting to do in the coming days ugh. 

Hi everyone else, to tired to think straight! Will catch up better soon.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Thank you hun :) 

Jen - Thank you very much chick :D It's lovely to hear from you, sorry to hear you have had a bit of a rough time lately :( 

Jenny - Yeah I'm formula feeding hun. I breastfed for 2 weeks but Tyler just wasn't getting satisfied so switched him to Formula. Thank you hun, me too! That's great that you passed the one hour test with flying colours hun :happydance: 

Kelly - Hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## 7981

I have been doing ok, not feeling terrible, just not well. As soon as this sinus and ear thing are gone (as well as the evil yeast) I will be much better off. Forgot to mention I am measuring 4-5 weeks ahead, having an US sometime in the next few weeks to see how big baby is. Doc was a little concerned, but no GD, could be a fluid issue or he is just a big boy.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lost everything I just wrote. Grr!!

Anyway...not gonna retype now. :/


----------



## lch28

jen im measuring 3 weeks ahead, i have GD. i find out how much LO weighs on Monday

where is sweetz? hope shes ok


----------



## armymama2012

Well Dh flew back to NY so now starts the phase of me being pregnant and taking care of my 20 months old all by myself until November.


----------



## Sweetz33

*sneaks in side door*

Hi ladies....sorry been MIA. Hope everyone had a good new year!! I will attempt within the next couple days catch up on all the BNB news. :)

Baby Xander is doing well, DH still being great...I'm getting the BH like crazy these days and I seem to have exploded in the mid section. It's all good (or so I am told). I haven't gained much weight (3lbs) but docs are not too concerned. As long as I don't lose weight I am ok. 

Well back to laying down resting or a bath...not sure which. These days that is pretty much all I do...

much love to all!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Good to hear from you hunni. Really glad to hear you and Xander are doing well :) :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

so my best friend's baby shower is in a couple weeks and i still havent started shopping for it yet..im procrastinating it i know its going to suck shopping for a baby when im almost sure i am not gonna have one for a very long time. af due tomorrow bb's just now started to get sore and no cramps yet so we shall see she looks to be planning a sneak attack with no symptoms lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs I felt the same way when I was in the room with a girl in labor who works here as she was about to give birth to her little boy. This was end of July 2012....I was about 2 days late, but was not too optimistic about a BFP. Well, he was born in the middle of the night...got some ZZZ's....woke up & tested.....and there it was!!!! So the whole time I felt pangs of sadness because I knew I would have been so close to my own original due date, and there she was unwed with no stability for having a child and I was pregnant the WHOLE time! :) Just saying! Have fun shopping because there might be a peanut in you that you don't even know about! And even if there's not, I am convinced it will happen. :hugs: It takes some women's bodies up to a year to come right after a MC...

Sweetz...you've gained 3 lb the whole pregnancy?! Wow. (I just took my hat off to you.) I am up 20....but doc doesn't seem worried at all! So I made custard with guavas today...YUM! :) Glad you and Xander are chugging along. Every day is a blessing!

Kelly, hope you are feeling more rested.

Army, you're almost half way!!!!! I like mango week because I LOVE mangoes! :)

AFM...well woke up last night to Braxton Hicks! Two of them! At first I dreamt I was in labor, and I woke up to realize what was happening. Very strange! And then today my belly must have been growing (again) because I had more round ligament pain. And I was terribly uncomfortable due to bloating from some stew I ate. What a day! :haha:

Jen...your measurements probably stem from a combo of factors. He is probably a good size. You probably have a good amount of fluid. And different women grow at different rates, so maybe you just went through a spurt and are gonna stagnate for a while. Never know! It's okay to be big! ;) Do you have a name for baby?

I think we all need to post new belly shots this week. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I did the same thing, had a melt down in my journal about not being pregnant and how tired I was of everything only to wake up and test a day or two later and wham two pink lines lol. 

I'm exhausted Skyler slept terribly last night and has been a little devil lately plus I'm still painting like crazy and have a ton more to do. If I stick to my plan by end of tomorrow we'll just have our bedroom and ensuite to paint then I'll take a break before starting the main living space.


----------



## armymama2012

Neither me or my daughter slept well last night. She threw up her dinner around 5 am so cleaning that up and hanging out around the house today.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly I would have played handicapped and made DH paint. :haha: You are very ambitious!

Army, so will DH be able to come home for the birth?? You say he is gone until November?? That's a long time. :(

I no longer work 12 hour Sundays!! Have someone who is helping at night now. No longer dread Sundays as much as before...although I still hate working on a Sunday...I love church.


----------



## tabs46001

No af yet but im sure she is coming soon getting the cm i get before she shows and was a lil crampy when i woke up this morning.


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies, glad to see everyone is doing well and upbeat...I am cd 1 again so crampy but happy that our inventory at work is finished and life will return to normal. 

I have a couple weeks down time then will cover for my boss during his vacation then its back to school. Now that I have begun this new chapter in my life with school I find these weeks between semesters long. Looking forward to finding out what the work load will be like and figure out if I can balance that with my job. If not then I will have to put notice in at work.

I need to get a plan together to start putting money aside so that when my daughter finds her wedding dress I can at least help her pay for it....hoping that once she sets her budget I will have enough money ready to boost it to where she would really want it to be. Here we go. lol

My team is playing today in the playoffs...thrilled that we are playing at home although it is bittersweet because it is likely the very last time our Middle Linebacker will play on our field. Hoping for a Ravens/Redskins Superbowl. Sorry Tabs lol. Hope everyone has a great Sunday and looking forward to new bump pics.


----------



## tabs46001

I am prepared for my team to lose today but its a huge deal for us to have made it to the playoffs at all this year with a mostly all rookie team my packers though if we could get a kicker worth anything we would so be going to the superbowl lol Luck is the best rookie ive ever seen so after experience it will be all the way next year ; )


----------



## armymama2012

No he wont be home for the birth. They have taken away their "mid-deployment break" because his is the last unit to be going into that part of Afghanistan.


----------



## JennyNBaby

That is the pits Army. :( A girl who works for us has a fiancee in Afghanistan right now. He's been gone since June/July and gets back late May. He sent her a ring in the mail...took it with him when he left. He told her she had to survive a deployment before they could get engaged and married. The wedding is in June! I'm excited. Anyway...the women who stand loyally behind their military men are equally worthy of the respect shown to soldiers. You are strong and so important to your man because he knows he has a loving woman to come home to, a daily inspiration and hope I'm sure while they're in a foreign battle land.

Tabs, I will quietly keep hoping until u say the witch is here.

Lil you and Tabs are cycle buddies! Inventory is the pits...glad you're done with that. Weddings can be expensive!! Hope DD plans realistically! I did most of our stuff myself...saved so much $$$! Loved our wedding day!

I am in a bubble bath and just treated myself to dairy queen....sooo nice not working!!!!


----------



## 7981

Thanks Jenny, that's what I keep telling myself. We are definitely in a stage of rapid growth. Yay for not working such long Sundays :). No name yet, we are narrowing it down- so hard to name a boy!

Tabs you never know until the witch shows, sending :dust:

Lil take advantage of a little downtime, you've earned it!!! Congrats on your daughters engagement, how exciting!!!

Sweetz hope you are feeling well! 

Ich you have one so far already, getting excited?

Army that's terrible he will miss the birth and first few months, did you experience that with your other children?

I'm exhausted today, worked a busy midnight shift and am still not feeling great, the antibiotics have had terrible side effects and don't even see to be helping with my ears! Also have been having Braxton Hicks which are weird, didn't experience them with the twins.

Sorry if I missed anyone :)


----------



## tabs46001

army i cant even imagine what you are going through the deployments were horrible for me and i didnt even have my son yet i am so glad we waited until he was done i would have been an even bigger wreck being prego lol but that is probably why it did take us that long to conceive all those stinking deployments were tough especially the iraq one:(

afm my update is nothing has change a lil crampy and feel wet but just cm but i always get that cm right before she shows so i know she is coming lol we got my son a kitten and oh my why didnt i do this sooner he is off playing they are wearing each other out running through the house with a show string while mommy got soo much done love it lol


----------



## armymama2012

He missed most of the time I was pregnant with our daughter but he was there for both their births. 

Thought you all would like to see. Here is a 19 week bump picture:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9231.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lch28

yes jen i am getting very excited!! eek!!
ultrasound tmrw :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone glad to see you're all doing well. 

Tabs when did you test last? When will you test if no af? 

I squished my belly moving furniture owie!!! Now relaxing while DH finishes painting our sons room. Tomorrow I'm painting again but just trim and doors so should be as bad. Have had windows open to air out the paint smell. 

Jenny yay for not working so much on Sundays I'd Dred that to if it were me. Any pics of the nursery? Ill be posting some tomorrow if I can get the trim and such done. Very excited to nearly have it done! 

Army looking good. 

Lol that's so nice of you to help your daughter out. I hope your course load isn't to demanding. I sure don't miss school. 

Sweetz hi Hun I hope you're doing well. 

Jen how did you not get Braxton hicks with twins!? We had a hard time with boy names to. 

Ich yay for u/s! Good luck hope babe isn't to big. 

Just wanted to add a hi to Sarah and mrs duck who haven't been around in a bit hope things are well with you guys?!


----------



## tabs46001

i tested last on 10 dpo i used my last in the 2 pack i used for new years it was bfn i dont know how long i would give it im sure she will be here tonight or tomorrow maybe im going back to a 30 day cycle instead of 28 lol i was 4 days late with my last pregnancy. my phone app says im cd29 of 28 day cycle it really doesnt mean much to me though cause ive done that before an went to a 32 day cycle so who know im just gonna focus on school


----------



## lch28

nice bump army!!

kelly sounds like youve been so busy hun! i hope you get some resting time soon (im sure that that may be hard with a toddler.. but stil =D ) i hope hes not too big either! lol. im guessing 6 lb? he was 4lb 2oz at 31 weeks, do you think 6 lbs is a reasonable estimate?


----------



## sara3337

I am officially on Mat Leave, I am just resting and watching movies:)
my oh has been amazing helping with cooking and cleaning.
My BG has been sort of ok with insulin. I might b induced 2 weeks early cause of insulin and GD.
at 32w scan baby was 2.1kg


----------



## Kelly9

I hope I can rest to but being in a new house that isn't the most cosmetically appealing makes my nesting urges go crazy, we've gotten a lot done so far but still have a lot of painting to do which is one think I hate doing. DH was nice and painted our sons room both coats today which gave me a bit of a break but I'll be back to doing trim and doors tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

yeah id be going nuts too lol . i have LO's bag for the hospital packed. still need to do mine. maybe i will tomorrow :haha: Only washed a few newborn things. Im gonna keep it that way till hes born just in case. ive been worried this week - i havent changed my diet at all and all the sudden my blood sugars are much lower, they are totally normal now. im worried its because the placenta has stopped working as well as it should be.


----------



## Kelly9

Your blood sugars tend to stabilize a bit more near the end of pregnancy, usually at 36 weeks and after but maybe yours is just doing it a bit sooner.


----------



## tabs46001

so she didnt come overnight but i am still lightly crampy and feel wet and bb's are a little bit sore so maybe 30 day cyles now we shall see cd30 of 28 should be interesting lol


----------



## tabs46001

af is here looks like its just focusing on school and putting it out of my mind. no testing until im late saves money and stress


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sorry to hear the :witch: arrived :(


----------



## tabs46001

how is this for irony i checked the app on my phone and im supposed to start my period on the exact day of the 1 year anniversrey of when i found out i was pregnant last time so im gonna be on my period at the 1 year anniversrey of my miscarriage seeing as how i miscarried 4 days after finding out wow im gonna want to sleep away that entire week


----------



## Jessica28

Here I am at 35 weeks. A random lady stopped me in the mall on Saturday and asked if i was having twins. I said no and she goes on to tell me that she hopes I haves my baby soon. Called me a poor dear and walked away. lol
As big as I am, I have only gained 19 lbs so far but it looks like way more. I can see now why she asked about the twins. lol

9 more days of work and my maternity leave starts... or actually I should say paid sick leave while I am waiting for mat. leave to start. My poor feet really need a break. It's a good thing I only teach 7 kids at a time!
 



Attached Files:







68605_443195212415060_1926597494_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army and Jess nice bumps! Army yours is taking on nicely. :) And Jess, quite impressive!! Probably how I'm gonna look. Haha

Ich that's good about ur sugars!

Kelly...nesting is annoying and fun all in one!


----------



## armymama2012

I felt 4 kicks from the outside today while I was sitting down reading to our daughter! Yay!


----------



## lch28

YAY!! i was soo excited the first time that happened lol


----------



## Kelly9

Jess gorgeous bump! And great for you only putting on 19 pounds I'm up 18-19 pounds right now although I'm the opposite, don't know where it's going! My belly is not on the big side. 

Tabs sorry about the witch. 

Nesting is annoying especially with a 2 year old lol. DH has been great these last few days helping out as much if not more with the painting. We got so much more done today. Tomorrow we'll finish off the rest of the doors and trim then I'll tape the master bedroom (though don't think I'll paint, I need a day off) and order the paint for the rest of the main living space. It's amazing what a coat of paint can do for a place. Though I am sick of the smell of the paint and keeping the windows open only works for so long since it's freezing outside.


----------



## armymama2012

Does anyone know if a hospital can deny releasing a copy of my prenatal records to my new OB? I've tried mailing the relase form in but they say they never recieved it. It's now been 3 weeks since I filled out the form at the OB's office and nothing so far. Help!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - That's great that you felt kicks :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Ich how was the scan?

Army I don't think they can not release them but they sure can make it difficult to get them.


----------



## lch28

my ultrasound was odd.. I came in and the tech was like " why are you here again " . she was so rude, and i said to check the babies kidneys, and his growth because I have GD. so she says shes not doing a growth scan or looking at my placenta, shes just checking the kidneys because im not due to get a growth scan yet. k.. fine.. but my doctor is the one who had me make these appointments.. she does the scan (LO's right placenta is still enlarged....) and then she says to make an appointment in 2 weeks. I told her that at my last appointment , i was told to make one every week from 34-39 weeks and i already have one for next tuesday. She asked why i was getting so many scans, and she was being a b*tch about it.. she was implying that im wasting the doctors time and stuff, like i referred myself to these ultrasounds :grr:


----------



## tabs46001

ich i would talk to your doc about that she is probably like that to all the patients and it is rude sorry you had a horrible experience.


----------



## Kelly9

That's when you tell her it's none of her business and the doctor ordered them and that's all that should matter or that she should care about. 

I'm not feeling well today had a gall bladder attack last night and have been Barry with a head ache all day. Ugh.


----------



## armymama2012

Well they finally got my records to the office. Now the office says I have to find another doctor within the system because I cant see a midwie due to my previous C-section. Ugh...so calling around tomorrow since they closed at 4.


----------



## lch28

aww kell are you going to get your gallbladder removed after LO is born?


----------



## 7981

Ich that's terrible! 

Army so cool you are feeling kicks from the outside :)

Kelly so you have gallbladder issues when not pregnant? Getting mine out was the best decision ever.

I met with the medical director at my hospital today, she approved my VBAC! So excited. I had to schedule a repeat csection just in case I don't go into labor on my own, but its not until 42 weeks so I'm hoping my body cooperates and I go earlier. Either way I will have a baby by April 10th! Only thing that could mess it all up is if I develop pre-eclampsia again, but no protein as of now and my BP was good today. Also got the ok to fly to NC to visit my sister this weekend and meet my new nephew :)


----------



## lch28

great news jen!


----------



## armymama2012

Well baby is on my left side, I can tell by the hardness. Having some light cramping on my right side. Also feel like I am being shredded with a toenail or fingernail from the inside. It literally feels like a scalpel is moving down all the left side of my abdomen.


----------



## Kelly9

No I've never had gall bladder issues when not pregnant which is why I'm reluctant to have it removed. I do want another baby though so I may need to look into it. T


----------



## lch28

yeah pregnancy makes the gallbladder stuff act up - that being said im still glad i had mine removed. the recovery really sucked though


----------



## armymama2012

Wel still tryin to set up my next appointment. Unfortnately I had to settle with a male OB or else I'd have to wait almost another 4 weeks.


----------



## lch28

my OB is a male and i love him!! lol.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I've never seen a male OB before. This guy supposedly has 23 years experience and good reviews. Appointment is set for the 24th @ 2:30 p.m. Wont get my ultrasound til probably 2 weeks later but oh well, at least I'm not so aannoyed anymore.


----------



## lch28

thought it would be fun to post a bump pic comparison lol..

21+6 and 34+5
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









34+5.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lch28

and heres my little man at 34+3!! took a pic of a pic lol
 



Attached Files:







Little man 34+3.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

He's gorgeous Ich! And you have definitely rounded more in the past 13 weeks but size wise you havent gained much. I cant wait til I start rounding out around 23-24 weeks.


----------



## lch28

thanks!! i just love that pic. i cant stop looking at him lol! he has FOBs nose for sure. i actually have gained an insane amount of weight =\ must be a trick in the picture lol. i think i get bigger every morning


----------



## Kelly9

Wow you can tell he's for sure a he in that pic! So nice!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly good luck with the gallbladder issues. Bummer.

Army, how exciting...so great to feel LO esp when u can feel the hard spots where baby sits. :) I like distinguishing between punches and kicks..a fun little guessing game. :haha:

Ich love the new pic! I would have set that rude tech straight! She has no right to upset u like that. To think she gets paid to act that way...repulsive.

Well no news here. Just another day in pregnant land. Hungry for some breakfast... :)


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Love the new bump pic! :D 

We took Tyler to be registered today so our little man is now official, woop! :D


----------



## lch28

thanks guys!!

had an interesting day..

went for my NST at my doc. all was well. was getting off of highway on my way home and someone rear ended me!! this is the 2nd time in 3 months. insane. i literally.. picked up my car last week after getting it fixed. now i need another new bumper. fantastic. anyway went to L&D and was having contractions. they were able to stop then with the IV. im now home in bed.


----------



## tabs46001

omg ich glad you are ok, was the accident what caused the contractions to start up. im glad they got those under control hope you get some good rest


----------



## lch28

they said either that or i was also dehydrated. maybe a combo of both :shrug: gonna be sure to drink a lot more.. it was just that i overslept and then went to the doc, the second i got into my town i got hit and turned right around


----------



## Kelly9

Ich you are so not having any luck with your poor car! You poor thing. Glad they got things sorted with the baby though, can't believe you're nearly 35 weeks and only 2 weeks away from full term! Woohoo!!!

Nothing new to report here for me besides more painting. I am hoping to be done painting by monday night thats the goal so barring anything odd happening we should be able to do it, then once we get the tape off the walls I'll take some pics of all my hard work :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well even though we are staying team Yellow DH and I are pretty sure this baby is a boy. I am convinced because of the fact that I am growing ugly warts and skin tags just like with my first son. DH is convinced because of the activity level over this past week. The past 3 days I have counted 20+ kicks each day and the baby has also changed positions a few times (yes I could actually feel it inside and outside).

Tomorrow is the halfway mark!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army sounds like pregnancy is giving u wonderful gifts! ;) Intuition is often right. Do boys move more than girls? I never heard that before.

Ich I wonder what it is that makes ppl love running into u! Glad u r ok. What a scare! 

DH is sick. Just sent him to doc to get meds so he doesn't develop a secondary infection. Hope I don't catch the bug!! So far so good...

Kind of jealous of u ladies 30 weeks and beyond. This nine month wait is feeling lonnng. And when I think I have about twelve wks left I look down and wonder just how big this belly is gonna get. Yikes!


----------



## Jessica28

I am convinced i am having a boy too!
I think we are pretty much set on names.
A girl will be Ashley Kadence and Grayson for a boy if OH doesn't change his mind in the next few weeks!


----------



## tabs46001

ich my sister has a little black cobalt and she has it all decked out with a body kit and all that and i swear its a wreck magnet too lol she has been rear ended twice and had a city plow truck back up into her once the body shop she takes it to loves it cause they get lots of business lol well me my son and husband have all had the stomach virus the last few days and since its my busy month at work my boss wouldnt let me call in said she would fire me if i didnt work yesterday so i was literally vomitting in between calls. I must say that experience really makes me want to wait until i am dont with school at my new job to have a baby. just sitting there taking calls and being so nauseous and vomitting i couldnt imagine having to do that everyday. my husband gets a promortion in march if he had it already i would have told her to kiss it but we dont have the ability for me to not have a job currently so boo. I was offered a job in Labor and delivery at a really nice hospital when i finish school but its 12 hour shift so i dont know yet. with traffic it would take nearly an hour to get home and working 7a - 7p it wouldnt leave much time with my son but i would love working there a lot to think about lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs L&D job would be so nice. I always thought I would like that too. :) Your boss sounds like a real piece of work. And I don't think there is a job that exists where it is convenient to be pregnant and nauseous. I suffered A LOT! Bright side is I get a lot of walking in at work, sometimes more than I'd like. Good for baby and me though! I can still power walk without waddling. :haha:

Turned out yesterday after tests that DH has food borne illness. And a secondary infection. Yikes! He is on meds now but we have no idea what got him sick!

Jess I like the name Grayson. Very nice. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Eeeeks! Hope your DH feels better soon :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

DH is feeling much better than before. And luckily he wasn't sick with something contagious for my sake. Now he pulled his shoulder so I have to rub it with pain reliever gel....this seems backwards! I should make him rub my calves. :haha: Shoot he can rub my feet, back, neck, and shoulders too! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Sounds like your DH is in the wars at the moment! :dohh: You should get him to give you some massages :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

*peeks in and waddles over to the chair in the corner*


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - :hi: Hiya chick! How are you and bump doing? :D


----------



## Sweetz33

waddling along....Docs scolded me :( I lost weight. Hopefully these past 2 weeks I gained it back. Been having increased discharge, cramping and pressure. I have officially dropped..belly is no longer up high. Peeing every 10 minutes lol Not normal pee...I am talking Austin Power pees. Never ending tired....all I want to do is eat and sleep haha



32 weeks exactly



DH took this one bc he loved the shirt I was wearing lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Sorry to hear the Docs scolded you hun, will keep my fingers crossed that you have gained the weight back then they don't shout at you! Increased discharge is a good sign and is normal. The cramping may be baby dropping and engaging more. Lovely pictures hun! Baby definetly has dropped, lovely bump picture! I know how the pee'ing every 10 minutes feels! Ugh! Love the picture your OH took, great t-shirt ;)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz, yes he is definitely LOW now! You can have some of my fat stores...if it will please your doc. :haha: I'll probably be at a 30-35lb total gain by the time I deliver. Hope she sucks it out of me!!

AFM....up at night with achey legs. Tried propping them up on my preggo pillow to get some elevation....tossed & turned...stretched....rotated feet/ankles....no luck. I am gonna try eating more bananas. Maybe potassium will help. DH is on the mend. He complained today about not feeling good, so I told him to take medicine. He said he already did (his antibiotics). :dohh: I gave him some DayQuil for his symptoms because it never occurred to him to do that. Oh dear.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Do you suffer from Restless Leg Syndrome? It's awful! I got it quite bad during pregnancy but have suffered with it for a few years now! Propping my legs up worked for a while but then stopped working! Have you tried soaking in a nice warm bath before bed? Sometimes worked for me :) Glad to hear your DH is finally on the mend :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

I have RLS...only thing that works for me is a warm bath or massage. Yeah Xander is def engaging!!  I have only gained 4lbs, so that is why docs are concerned. They tried to say it is bc I had an eating disorder before I got pregnant, so DH got mad and told them how much I am eating (which I am) and that he knows I DO NOT have any problems eating right now....God I hate these doctors lol

DH is on his way home from work (he switched to days so I am not alone at night) and he said I can go to the bedroom and sleep and he would keep the dogs away from me lol. The shirt is from walmart.com lol They had a few different ones. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz they shouldn't care how much you gain as long as baby is growing, which he is. I lost weight with my son from 29 weeks and up but was also on GD diet so that may have had something to do with it. I hope I can loose a pound or two in the last month again, I'm up 19 pounds at 30 weeks which isn't bad I guess.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, I havent been online much the last 3-4 days. I got the nasty flu bug and think I lost 2 lbs from not beingable to keep anything down. I am back at full strength but my stomach doesnt like anything I eat so taking it slowly. DH is now overseas. Got a call from him 2 hours ago. Nice to hear his voice but sad to know that he is in dangerous territory over there. 

My appointmnet with the male OB is set for next Thursday the 24th at 2:30 p.m. Nervous but Dh requested that I switch to a female OB directly after that appointment so I have no clue if or when I'll get another scan. 

Oh, and the most upsetting thing happened on Saturday! Someone stole my car! Filed a theft claim with insurance and filed a police report so now all I can do is ask for rides and hope they find the sorry sack of horse manuer who took my car.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Sorry to hear you have been sick hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Eeeeks! That's bad that someone stole your car! Hope the police find the thieving little sods! :shock:


----------



## lch28

oh no army. thats awful. so sorry honey.. 

LO weighs 6lb9oz!!!!! he is already fully engaged in my pelvis as well. 

im having an issue and feel awfully guilty and conflicted.. i kept putting off my flu shot bc i was scared. now there is a shortage in my area of flu shots and the flu is very bad around me. so everyones freaking out. I finally found a dr office that had them (since my OB doesnt offer them. how stupid) and i go in today and they dont have the one thats safe for pregnant patients so i called my OB and he said its fine to get it . but i didnt. i just couldnt do it i was terrified to hurt LO. now i dont know waht to do i feel so guilty


----------



## Kelly9

Flu shot won't hurt you ich! And 6 pounds 9 ounces isn't that big for nearly 36 weeks. If your stitch comes out at 38 weeks he'll be about 8 ish pounds maybe 8.5 and don't forget scans can be off. Do you have your apt for stitch removal yet? 

Army that sucks big time about your car I hope they find or give you a decent amount to get a replacement.


----------



## lch28

no date yet , should get it on thursday..

its just that the one they have now isnt preservative free, and pregnant patietns are only supposed to get the preservative free one =[


----------



## Sweetz33

OH NO ARMY!!! Hope they catch the jerk off..... :growlmad:

Ich...I wouldn't know about the flu shot. I don't get it, nor will I ever get it.


----------



## armymama2012

They are offering $30 per day or up to $900 total for a rental car but I'ds still have to buy a car seat and diaper bag since they were in the car so I am debating on just waiting til March and getting a nice used car with our tax return.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army that is awful news! :( I hope u get your car back. That is unreal...

I had my flu shot about a month ago. Crazy how widespread it is this year!! 

Been watching episodes of "A Baby Story" prepping myself for birth day. Really hoping I have the strength to go epi free!!

Pumping myself full of foods rich in calcium, magnesium and potassium...and drinking powerade. And sleeping with legs up. So far so good...haven't had a terrible night again like a few days ago.


----------



## armymama2012

Just got off the phone with auto insurance company. I dont believe we have GAP insurance but my husband would know more about that than I would. Made an official recorded statement. Basically they will wait to see if the police find anything and if they find the car and it is able to be repaired, I have to call and verify how much visible damage there is. I then have to pay my $500 deductible nd from there they will cover everything else. If it is found and not able to be repaired they will basically get an assessment of its value before the damages based on the information I could provide and then deposit that much into my bank account on file. If the itmes are not in the vehicle they will look into our coverage to see if they are liable for that amount as well. 

I have no doubt that if they find the vehicle my items will most likely not be inside. I also know from having 2-3 family friends who are policemen that stolen cars are hardly ever found especially since the color can be changed along with the VIN number being grinded off and of course they would change the license plates as well. 

Ugh....oh well. For now I told them I dont want a rental because I cant afford to replace her car seat and since they only cover $900 of the rental. If they dont find it in 3-4 weeks I will probably get a rental until tax return comes.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Wow, you'd think with all the $$$ paid in insurance every month they would be more helpful in such a dreadful situation... What insurance company do you use? Their "policies" sure don't sound very helpful to YOU who pays the premium every month. Hmph! :growlmad: I absolutely hate it when horrible things happen to innocent people, and then they have to suffer on top of the suffering. :nope:

Always make cakes for employee birthdays....today was homemade strawberry cake with a strawberry/cream cheese icing. YUMMY! (Definitely not good for the preggo pounds, but hey, it was good!) :haha:


----------



## lch28

mmmmm... lol. i miss cakes so much!


----------



## armymama2012

We use USAA.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Yummy! Your cake sounds delicious *Licks lips* :haha:


----------



## lch28

my induction/stitch removal has been scheduled for February 8th! :happydance: 3 weeks! eeek!


----------



## Kelly9

yay ich! 

Even the shot with preservatives shouldn't cause any issues for babe and it's usually just first trimester they're worried about. I'm a registered nurse who used to work at a vaccination clinic, it's the thymerisol you want to avoid in first tri. This year our shots didn't have it at all I believe, but I'm in Canada, not sure how different it is for you guys.


----------



## lch28

i ended up getting a preservative free shot 2 days ago :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

excellent!


----------



## lch28

do you know anything about the tdapp booster? i got one 2 years ago, should i be getting it again? am i supposed to get it during pregnancy or after? totally forgot to ask ob today!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Yay!! That's great news about your induction! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thx ex!! have a question for you - my ob is estimating hell weigh between 8 - 9 lbs. did tyler fit into any newborn clothes or right to 0-3?


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> thx ex!! have a question for you - my ob is estimating hell weigh between 8 - 9 lbs. did tyler fit into any newborn clothes or right to 0-3?

You're welcome hun. Tyler was 9lbs 10.5oz and he went straight into 0-3 clothes :)


----------



## lch28

were they big on him?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich so excited for your induction! Fabulous!! Look how nicely it's all working out!! :) I would play it safe and buy 0-3 stuff because it is better too big than too small. Maybe bring one or two newborns just in case, but I'd equip for having a big boy. You can always get a few smaller items later! Won't need many anyway because IF they fit, they won't fit for long! :) At least you know 0-3 will definitely get used.

On a random note....Saw a 30 minute video about the Sandy Hook shooting being a hoax...and did some of my own homework to see what other info I could find to debunk the hoax theory. Am wondering how something so awful could ever be staged by the gvmt, and if it was, how it could remain a lie with there being so many people who were there to witness what actually happened. If those people didn't die...well uh...where are they? Same theorists also say 9/11 and London bombings were planned/staged. Someone please affirm that this is just ridiculous. Every ounce of my being says it is, and wants to believe it is. (All this thanks to conversation at work....) grr.

Army we have esurance....wonder what their theft coverage is. Your insurance just seems like it should do more. And how crummy to lose the baby stuff too. I hate that u have to go through all of this...and with DH being far away on top of it. :(


----------



## armymama2012

I'm ok. I'm more stressed out about money right now because we are paying for 12 bills including utilities for me, a storage unit, 2 bills from NY, and now a medical bill. That extra $200 each paycheck cant come fast enough!


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, while I hope that the gov didn't create the Sandy Hook tragedy to advance their political stance on gun control I will say that I have known people through the years who can attest the the government will stop at nothing to accomplish what they want. I will point out that there tends to be more shootings around the time politicians are in talks about gun control than not and I do not know anyone from my state who knows anyone that has been involved in one of these instances...and think about it, don't you know know someone who knows someone for just about any other thing out there? 

Long story short, yes I believe the government is capable of that but hope they have at least an ounce of morals left in their bodies to prevent them from doing it.


----------



## lch28

thx jenny, i watched that video also. it made me sick to my stomach. i honestly cant say what i believe =\


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Yeah the 0-3 were a little big on Tyler, some still are but they soon grow into them ;)


----------



## lch28

thanks hun! i bought so many newborn clothes. lol, idk why, i guess i figured id have him early because of IC but my gd changed everything, since babies with GD lungs develop slower they prefre to wait till 39 weeks to deliver unless baby is seriously large, my brothers and i were 7lbs and below, fob was 6 lbs full term, and this guy is already 7lbs!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> thanks hun! i bought so many newborn clothes. lol, idk why, i guess i figured id have him early because of IC but my gd changed everything, since babies with GD lungs develop slower they prefre to wait till 39 weeks to deliver unless baby is seriously large, my brothers and i were 7lbs and below, fob was 6 lbs full term, and this guy is already 7lbs!

You're welcome hun :) Eeeeks! They might fit, you never know! My Midwife predicted Tyler would be 7lbs 4oz and he was 9lbs 10.5oz! :shock: I thought though that if we only bought him a couple of newborn outfits, if he was on the bigger side, we didn't waste money ;)


----------



## lch28

i only washed one newborn thing to bring to the hospital in case the 0-3 is too big, and if he doesnt fit into newborn im returning everything for 0-3! lol. cant bear the thought of all that going to waste.


----------



## lch28

was midwife estimate using a scan?


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Just take a couple of Newborn outfits and a couple of 0-3 outfits, then you are prepared either way :thumbup: 

No she just took a random guess with the size of my bump and how big Tyler felt from inside me :wacko:


----------



## lch28

did you tear?? thats my biggest fear. haha, and im little!! i know i wont even care and its not that big of a deal.. i juts dont like the idea of having stitches near my bum!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> did you tear?? thats my biggest fear. haha, and im little!! i know i wont even care and its not that big of a deal.. i juts dont like the idea of having stitches near my bum!

I did tear hun, it was a nasty one aswell! It was a Labial tear, instead of tearing downwards, I tore upwards! At first, the Doctor who stitched me up, said I might have needed an Epidural before they could stitch me as it was that bad, luckily I didn't have to have one! I would have literally cried if I did as I had just given birth without one! I'm sure you'll be fine hun :D


----------



## lch28

oh no, ive nevre heard of an upward tear! how awful! good for you for going natural!


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> oh no, ive nevre heard of an upward tear! how awful! good for you for going natural!

It was horrible, I still haven't healed properly from it, getting there slowly but surely though ;) Thank you hun :D


----------



## armymama2012

I tore with my daughter and will probably tear with this one as well as we have big headed babies whose heads dont like to mold in order to not tear mommy! Mine was a normal downwards tear though.


----------



## lch28

is the labial tear common?


----------



## Kelly9

I had an episiotomy which took a good 3 months to heal this time that will not be happening, I'd rather tear if I'm going to. 

Is the sandy hook thing the school shooting that happened not long ago? 

Skyler was 7 pounds 13 ounces at birth and he wore newborn for over 2 months 0-3 was huge on him. I'm going to bring a newborn outfit and a 0-3 this time to cover my bases. With Skyler I didn't buy any newborn items till after he was born.


----------



## lch28

ive read that its easier to heal from a natural tear then an episiotomy. my mom told me that when she was having babies episiotomies were almost always done. 

yeah, it was the school shooting. its awful, that school is about an hour away from me. i just cant even imagine. now people are saying its a conspiracy just like 9/11. jenny, take a look at this site, it sort of shuts down the whole conspiracy thought ..

https://www.salon.com/2013/01/18/your_comprehensive_answer_to_every_sandy_hook_conspiracy_theory/ 

i wish i didnt buy so much newborn! its just the 0-3 look soo big. its okay, i can return them all if need be. i only washed one newborn outfit anyway. the snowsuit i bought is in newborn though. guess i should get one in 0-3 before hes born in case the newborn doesnt fit..

i read on here that the snow suit shouldnt be worn in the car seat? is that true? its not like jacket material, its more like a fleece.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah baby shouldn't be in a snow suit or thick flannel, you can put blankets over the buckles when babe is all done up and there are these cover things for the outside of the car seat to stop wind etc, they worked well when my son was little. 

I bawled for days over the coverage of that school shooting and hugged my son so many times.

I can see an episiotomy taking longer cause they cut through the entire muscle as opposed to tears which usually are 1st and 2nd degree and only go part way through the muscle. I will not be letting them cut me this time around no freaking way.


----------



## lch28

thinking of Sandy still makes me cry, i just cant imagine what those parents are going through.. =[

my doc said he rarely does episiotomys.

i feel like time is just dragging by. haha, im so impatient, and 3 weeks feels like a life time right now :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I've got 10 weeks left! So just think of that and then 3 won't seem so bad.


----------



## JennyNBaby

At least you're not an eggplant anymore Kelly. ;)

The Sandy Hook shooting tore me up too. :( Gonna check out the video, thanks Ich. I would want to leave this country immediately if the gvmt would stage something so awful. Like they're not crooked enough already...

I hate to think about tearing. Ex are u healed yet? Do you really keep bleeding for 1-2 months? Post pregnancy sounds like the pits! Minus having the baby part of course!!


----------



## Kelly9

I haven't been an eggplant for a week and 4 days, you'll be a squash tomorrow Jenny. 

Tears take a while to heal completely though the worst of it is usually gone in the first week or so. Just depends on where and how bad you tear. 

Post partum bleeding lasts 4-6 weeks, at first it's like a super heavy period that stays like that for a few days to a week then it's lighter for a few weeks then spotting for a few weeks. It does suck but you have a newborn to distract you from it. Just bring some nice big pads to the hospital. The thin ones are best as you don't feel them as much.


----------



## lch28

i bled for 2 weeks with Sophia.. idk if her being pre term makes a diff tho.. 

its 2:30 am. ive been suffering from insomia. i lay awake for hours. when i do fall asleep i wake up 1.5 hours later to pee, then it takes me another 45 mins to fall back asleep.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I'm not healed 100%, still a bit tender down there but I'm getting there slowly but surely, not half as bad as I was :) 

I bled for 3 weeks post partum and then had a few days of spotting, now it's just CM, everyone is different though, I have known people bleed for 6 weeks, I have known people bleed for 2 weeks, our bodies are all different :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly...oh good, so tired of eggplant at this point. :haha:

So once baby comes it's gonna be a while before DH gets any action again. Better let him know to "stock up" while he can. :)

:dance: Somehow I slept all night...not even a trip to pee!

Ich, have u tried Tylenol pm? Just one of those helps a lot. Hope u sleep in and take naps today! 

Army, financial worry is the WORST. I hope this rough patch can end soon for u because all the extra stress is bad! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

With my son I bled for 3 weeks with a week of spotting and with Hannah I bled for 1-2 weeks but then had 1-2 weeks of super light spotting so it all depends. 

I think my ticker changes at 33 weeks next can't wait.


----------



## Excalibur

The Doctors advise not to DTD until 6 weeks after giving birth but it's up to you and how you are feeling. I think it will be longer than that for me lol..scared to do it for the first time post partum :blush:


----------



## armymama2012

I only bled for 12 days with both my son and my daughter. I was C-section with my son and VBAC with larger baby (I am pretty slim) for my daughter. I only had a 1st degree downwards tear. We didnt wait 6 weeks to DTD again, we only waited 3 weeks but we took it slow for the first 2 months once we started again.


----------



## lilblossom

My husband and I didn't wait to dtd after I had my daughter either...i won't say how long we did wait but it definitely wasn't anywhere near 6 weeks lol. I was breast feeding and everything was snapping back to where it started quickly. I was 23 at the time so I am sure my age helped in my healing.


----------



## Excalibur

I'm not DTD until I feel fully healed, don't want anything ripping back open, as soon as I don't feel sore anymore, we'll probably give it a go :haha:


----------



## lch28

i only waited 3 weeks with Sophia, but i had the ok from my doctor because i was all healed up.


----------



## Kelly9

We tried at 6 weeks then 7 then finally after two or three failed attempts I said just lube up and do it, it's going to hurt the first time anyway. It was uncomfortable but got better with every time.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:rofl: Kelly that is hilarious....and I can just hear how that sounded too. 

Lil u frisky thing u...lol. :) I am planning to breastfeed exclusively so maybe that will put us back on the wagon. ;)

Ex your wound sounds dreadful. Hope it heals completely soon! And I'm sure DH is ready for it to be healed too. Haha

Going to a baby shower tomorrow. The girl from work who is a month ahead of me (but doesn't work here anymore) has hers tomorrow. Yay! That means we're both getting close! I can't wait to give her presents. :)

My brother told me my arms are getting fat. Oughtta slap him. My legs, arms and back have all developed a layer of fat. Hoping breastfeeding and gym will sort it all out. 

Bought a labor and delivery relaxation album on itunes today. Previewed hypno birth tracks but I think it will irritate me more than calm me down. :haha: Also printed a 30 page manual for labor relaxation tips for me and DH to read and absorb. Yay!! We have read a little...the labor coach scripts are kinda funny....makes me laugh thinking of my DH saying some of that stuff...let alone breathing with me. :rofl: That I want on video.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you hun, it's healing slowly but surely. My OH hasn't bothered much to be honest, he wants me to heal 100% first, wouldn't want me to rush into it and hurt myself :blush: 

Hope you have fun at your friends baby shower today hun :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay I'm finally a squash!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray for squash :) I can't wait to be a honeydew and then a watermelon as scary as that is thinking about her being that big I just wanna hold her already!


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies its five am my water broke will update asap on my way to hospital


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> Hi ladies its five am my water broke will update asap on my way to hospital

Will be checking in over the next couple days to see pictures of your beautiful little one. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Thx lil my stitch is out and i am 4 cm


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for little boy on his way Ich! I'll be checking back in a few hours but I need more sleep!


----------



## Sweetz33

ICH SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!! YAY!!!!!!

My little man was trying to make a debut late last week, but docs stopped it lol. 2 steroid shots and a prescription for Procardia later, I am on bed rest and we are all praying he stays in for another week or two. 

I spoke with docs, and he said he will be surprised if I make the 2 weeks.  Xander did a huge drop yesterday after some excruciating cramping/contractions. Docs said he is in position and to watch for tell tale labor signs. We are excited but nervous as lil man is a wee bit too early.

I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I haven't been on much, bit crazy down here right now. <3 you all and happiness to all!!


----------



## tabs46001

awe Ich Good luck hun ill keep checking on an update will say a prayer for a safe and easy as possible delivery ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Yay for your waters breaking!! So excited for you! :yipee: Can't wait to hear an update! Good luck and hope you have an easy labour and not so painful delivery <3


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oh joy!!!!! Ich so excited for you!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear about your labor and birth!! Wonder if u had him already.... :)

**Edit**
Doubting you had him because that would be one short L&D! Hope you're coping well! Stay strong!! :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Way to go ICH! Cant wait to hear all about it and see pics of your lO! I am offically on mat. leave now and I am now close to a hospital but I bet I will go over for sure!


----------



## armymama2012

Is he here yet? So excited! 

Hold onto that baby another week at least Sweetz! I know how having big babies can feel. I'm scared of this one coming early so I'm watching my weight.


----------



## 7981

Yay Ich, so happy I jumped on today!!! Thinking of you girl!

I'm excited to meet my doula this afternoon :)


----------



## lch28

Thx ladies. I am stuck at 4cm and not contracting much. They started pitocin hours ago and im still 4 cm. Have been so since 7 am. Feel like i may end up with a cs. I dont even mind at this point just want him here !


----------



## armymama2012

I will pray that the contractions start up again because your body needs to start progressing more since he doesnt have the fluid. No worries though, they will do all they can to make sure he is delivered in time!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Hope things progress soon hun. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well a good handful of hours have passed by...hoping that the pitocin kicked things back into gear! CS is a scary thought (at least to me)!

Had a good chat with doc today about L&D, what I can do and what I can't do. Feeling quite informed & more confident about the big day. Measurements are good. The scale is NOT my friend. Gosh, pretty soon I'm going to weigh as much as DH and he's 6'1"!! :( 

Sweetz, hope he stays in there a little while longer....but at least at this far in the game he is nicely developed and those steroid shots will give his lungs a good kickstart. Either way, you're going to have a healthy baby boy! :)

It's exciting to see watermelons and pumpkins in here, so much to look forward to in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Hope bubs stays cooking for a little longer :D


----------



## armymama2012

Is he here yet? So excited!


----------



## Sweetz33

*wonders if lil Ich has arrived yet!!*


----------



## Excalibur

Can't wait to hear an update! :wohoo:


----------



## lch28

I am 8 cm. He is back to back and his head is not engaging


----------



## JennyNBaby

Getting close!! C'mon little man!


----------



## tabs46001

awe ich i hope he comes soon for you i cant say i know what your going through i had a pre planned c section and only had to be in labor a few hours since i went into labor the morning of my c section. hope you get that little one in your arms soon : )


----------



## Kelly9

Yay ich!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Hope you are holding your little one in your arms as I am typing this :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Woke up hoping to see a lil Ich! Oh buggers lol


----------



## tabs46001

i know i was hoping too now im just hoping she has gotten drugs ; ) haha sending positive thoughts ich : ) : )


----------



## armymama2012

Still no update? I was thinking she'd had him by now. Maybe she is sleeping? Some of my other online friends are praying for her and wanted an update.


----------



## JennyNBaby

He is probably safe and sound with his exhausted mommy. :)


----------



## lch28

Hi everyone so sorry for no update. Jonathon was born on January 21 at 1036 pm via c section weighing 7lb3oz. He is absolutely perfect and i am soin love with him. Pics on thrsday when i come home


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! For only 36 weeks and 3 days he is a good-sized healthy boy. 

My now 20 month old daughter was born at 38 weeks and 2 days at 9 lbs 1 ounce. I'm so glad she didnt wait for her due date or she would have been a 10 lb baby.


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY!!! HAPPY DANCE!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! Take care of yourself Ich!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Awww congrats Ich!! Looks like those newborn clothes will fit after all! Glad you're both ok. Hope u have a speedy recovery! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## tabs46001

aww congrats ich ; )

so afm we dtd last night and it was lets say more intense than normal and at one point it hurt like he went to deep (tmi sorry) but ever since then i have been all crampy and just had a tiny little spot of blood in my cm when i wiped at break, also everytime i pee i get a pinching pain like somone is snipping off my ovaries maybe body is having trouble get the o out if i get pregnant exactly one year from the last cycle i was pregnant that is gonna be kinda freaky. like what do i ovulate annualy lmao


----------



## tabs46001

i really don't know what my o day is with ntnp we just have a lot of sex and dont moniter anything lmao i never really got much cm this cycle either and usually i get globs of it hhhm bored at work so got to thinking lol


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Yay!! Congratulations hunni! Lovely weight too, he will definetly fit into Newborn clothes :winkwink: Hope you have a speedy recovery and can't wait to see pictures of your little bundle of joy :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Ich I'm so happy for you and Jonathan! Can't wait to see pics. He will for sure fit into newborn for a little while.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs :haha: Somehow I wouldn't be surprised if it happened that way.


----------



## lilblossom

Ich, congratulations. I know you went through a lot through this pregnancy not only with the pregnancy difficulties but with the hurricane and relationship challenges. And on top of all that, an automobile accident. You have proven through out that you are a strong woman and I know you will be a great Mama to that little one. Jonathon is a lucky lucky boy. :hugs:



As for me, been busy this week, half way through the week and looking forward to closing time on Sunday which will bring me the next 2 days off work to get my school books and get my house back in order. Glad my manager took his vacation before school started.


----------



## lilblossom

I have changed our thread's title and edited out bfp list to include the first 2 births so far. Let me know if you want anything added like birthdays or such.


----------



## Jessica28

A huge congrats to you ICH! I bet he is just perfect! Cant wait to see him! Hoping I don't go over due! Left home at 37 weeks to be close to a hospital and rather not be gone for a month! I miss my OH!


----------



## Kelly9

Jess I leave feb 18th to be close to a hospital.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Makes me feel spoiled only 10 min from hospital. Where are you ladies gonna stay??


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, by walking I'm 6-8 minutes from the hospital. By car it's about 1 minute. The parking lot is literally at the end of my street. I wouldnt want to be at another hospital either because it's got the best NICU within a 80 mile radius.


----------



## Kelly9

Ill be back in NS staying with family but if I didn't choose to go there then is be flown to Yellowknife where I'd be put up in a hotel till I delivered then flown back after.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Love the new name for this thread :thumbup: Please can you add Tyler - 19.12.12 next to my name? Thank you hun :flower:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - Love the new name for this thread :thumbup: Please can you add Tyler - 19.12.12 next to my name? Thank you hun :flower:

I have made that change and you are very welcome.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - Love the new name for this thread :thumbup: Please can you add Tyler - 19.12.12 next to my name? Thank you hun :flower:
> 
> I have made that change and you are very welcome.Click to expand...

Thank you again :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

This is my only BnB thread I do now. The original started about a year ago already! Have really enjoyed the journeys we've all shared here. :)

Yay for photos of Jonathan tomorrow!! :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

^ you only follow one thread?!? I have like 30 I'm subscribed to but then again I've been on this site for what 4 years now? I've made a lot of great friends both online and from the ones I've met :)


----------



## lch28

I follow about seven regularly. So excited to finally bring my little man home. He is doing so well. He wasnt latching for a whole day or taking a bottle. Now hes bfing like a champ ! So proud of him and cant wait to share pix !


----------



## lilblossom

I was following several threads but am down to just this one now.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I don't have time for more. I work six days a week and have plenty during the day keeping me busy. I tried following more, but it was just too much to keep up with. :)

Ich yay for successful latch!!! That is great!


----------



## armymama2012

I have 7 I'm following but only 4 are really active.


----------



## Sweetz33

I follow 3....2 with my Ich (teehee) and then one other one. OMG I seriously love the new name (although it took me a sec to find it hehe)

ICH I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS!!! YAY!!!!!! :happydance:

Quick update on me...docs took me off procardia as I was having adverse reactions. Xander is measuring 35 +2...even though I am 34 weeks on Saturday. This basically means we could be expecting our 3rd baby of this thread any day now!!! I am already dilated, have had contractions on and off, constant mild cramping, nesting like crazy :happydance: We are so excited right now...yet nervous as heck. LOL My EDD if I keep him in full term is 3/2/13, but docs are highly doubting that one. Next appt. is Feb 1st and they will check dilation again...that is if he hasn't come already.

I AM SO HYPER EXCITED RIGHT NOW LOL


----------



## armymama2012

YAY for little Xander almost being here! I think you'll make it to February 4th. Just my gut feeling.


----------



## Sweetz33

A bunch of people have predicted 2/8/13.....we will see!!!

What do you ladies all think??

New symptoms...

Gassy
Heartburn
Constant cramping
I am actually going #2 now after being constipated for months lol
Nesting
Insomnia


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz :haha: Sounds like you're making some headway for sure! I'd say maybe in the next 2 or 3 weeks! :)

Ich, hope you get some pictures up soon!

I put together a collection of my belly growth thus far. My 29 week photo is shocking. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Growing Belly 2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, I think your 29 week bump pic is cute. Your bump is so round. I cant wait til I'm round like that!


----------



## Kelly9

Looking good Jenny you seem to be carrying all out front. I look like I swallowed a basket ball. My next pic will be on Tuesday at 32 weeks. I'm getting bigger everyday so babe is growing. My scan is Wednesday so hopefully will know how much she weighs I'm guessing about 4-4.5 pounds by scan time. I'm excited to see her its been nearly 14 weeks since last scan. I also want to know what position she's in. 

Sweetz I bet Xander will be here soon enough but the longer he's in the better so I hope you make it to 37 weeks. 

Ich that's great that you little boy is feeding so well. I miss bfing so much I can't wait to be doing it again.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just got off phone with midwife again and wants me to go in to at least get checked. She rather I be safe then sorry seeing as my last one came at 34 weeks and I am 2 days shy of 34 weeks. I am going to try a warm shower and see if that eases some of these pains. I need to wait until DH gets out of work to go, so I will be leaving here around 6:30ish...so in about 3 hours.


----------



## Kelly9

Well keep us updated for sure!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Glad to hear bubs is latching like a pro now, can't wait to see pictures of your little bundle of joy! <3

Sweetz - Eeeeeks! So excited for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

So I will be heading into L&D as soon as DH gets home. Tried the warm shower and laying on left side and still no relief. Have had 2 strong contractions in the past 1/2 hour or so. Pain starts in front and in lower pelvic area, gets stronger, then goes into back and lasts for around 30 seconds or so. Stomach also gets rock hard too. Midwife says these sound more like real contractions and not BH. If they are real contractions, not sure if they will give me the shot to stop or just let me go for it.

*Fingers crossed y'all!!!* I will give y'all updates while I can!! 

(Phone is charging so I have full battery hehehe)


----------



## armymama2012

woohoo! Appointment went good. Heartrate was 154 bpm. Still hoping for a boy. No ultrasound but I get one next week sometime! Blood pressure on the lower side of normal but still okay. My fundal height is behind but I expected that. Also I've only gained 8 lbs!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Eeeeeeks! Hope everything goes well at L&D! Can't wait to hear an update on how you are getting on :wohoo: 

Army - Glad to hear your appointment went well chick :D


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz, my thoughts are with you, hope all goes well and will check in for updates. :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Good luck sweetz : )

afm super crampy did the progesterone cream cause well i had it left over so to not waste it and thought it was supposed to make your cycles longer but ive been so crampy i feel like ill start anytime now boo oh well no time to fret unless im having a slow day at work then i have too much time to think lol shopping for superbowl party tomorrow yummyness ; )


----------



## 7981

Congrats Ich, can't wait to see pictures :)

Sweetz, anxious for an update- good luck!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz hope everything is ok. Would love to see u keep him in longer, but if he has to come out then I just pray he is healthy and strong! :) We will all be anxiously awaiting updates.

Tabs 3dpo is early for crampiness. Hmm. Maybe it's implantation.... 

Army, glad LO is thriving! Hearing the HB is so nice. Hope you get your blue bundle! So are you going to peek at the ultrasound?? ;)

I still can't believe how much my belly has grown in the last 2-3 weeks. It is insane. Have short lines on lower belly that look like beginnings of stretch marks. I am attacking my belly with oil and lotion. I think the rapid growth is the culprit because I religiously moisturize my tummy. Other than those faint marks, nothing else....FXed I don't get a whole bunch. I have now gained 25lb and almost all of that within the last month or two. Where is it coming from?!! I feel powerless. Walking and exercise doesn't seem to help...hoping it slows down now. Or else the scale is gonna get a piece of me. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny my weight gain slowed in the last 5-6 weeks so its possible. I'm hoping for the same this time. Also stretch marks are genetic no lotion or oil will stop you from getting them but it will help them fade faster if you get them so keep lathering and I hope the lines don't do anything else. 

Sweetz good luck I'm dying to hear an update.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry took so long to update. I'm back home. They gave me another shot to stop labor. Cervix still high so that's good. A little over 1cm and soft. Head is down and ready. Good heartrate. My bp was high for me but still within normal ranges. They said it was bc of the pain. I was having real contractions not BH. They also said he is a mover so the combo of the 2 was causing mucho pain. They gave me prego safe anxiety meds finally. About time... my anxiety was going haywire. Got an IV and of course on first attempt they screwed up *ouch*. Next appt mon/tues with normal OB. They want to male sure the shot stuck. Apparently this shot is the stronger version of the pills I was taking. Now I'm about to pass out bc whatever they gave me made me extremely tired. Ty all for your kind words and thoughts. &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - That's good that they managed to stop your labour, at least now baby can bake a little while longer, the longer the better :winkwink: Your baby will be here very soon, yay!! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Well apaparently that last glass of water was a bad idea because I only slept for 2 hours before being hit by a slight headache and a lot of gas pains. 

LOL Jenny, I will be watching the entire U/S so it is up to this baby to reveal its gender if it wants to but I'm not going to ask. After the ultrasound my next appointment will be my glucose testing, kinda nervous since each regnancy my numbers seem to be going up but as long as its still under 125 I'll be okay. Oh, I also learned that these civilian doctors that I'm seeing ALWAYS give you a second growth ultrasound around 32-33 weeks so I'm excited that I'll at least have had a total of 5 ultrasounds for this baby. I am not blogging or writing a journal but I do have a pregnancy calendar that I write down my BP, baby's heartrate, and my weight down for at each appointment. 

Yay on being able to keep baby Xander in a bit longer Sweetz and for anxiety meds too. 

Cant wait to see pics of little Jonathan Ich!


----------



## tabs46001

awe sweetz at least he will have more time to cook in there lol 

so im having super bad pain it feels like im so constipated that its causing sever pain but im not constipated ive had normal bm so i dont know. still crampy thinking maybe my body is either ovulating again or getting af super early i had a bit of cm last night and i usually only get that 1-2 days before af shows or when i o so curious to how my body is effing up its cycle this time lol 

cant wait to see baby pics ich : )

my best friend can pop any day she isnt due until march but she has a tumor causing additional weight so they said she will be going anytime between now and her due date. she is a hair stylist so she is working on her feet all day 5-6 days a week so that doesnt help. im having fun baby shopping for him though ; )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz glad they could stop it. Just a little longer will be good. :)

Tabs, sounds very odd... Didn't u and DH do some major BDing not long ago?? Maybe you O'd sooner than u think and you are more dpo than u think. Let's see if the witch comes...if she's a no show then I would say things are looking very good. What cycle day are u now?

AFM I am just waking from a nap. Almost time to go in... Feel so sluggish lately. Guess the hormones and turbo-grow baby are draining me of my usually high energy levels. Well worth it though!


----------



## tabs46001

im only cd19 10 days until next period according to my phone app which always painfully accurate lol we did do dtd session that left me crampy thinking he brought af on lol been crampy off and on ever since and had some cm yesterday like i usually dont get until the day before af arrives so maybe im trying to go irregular


----------



## lch28

hi ladies. sorry i never posted pics Thursday! haven't been able to get on till now. here is baby Jonathan!! 

Born January 21 at 10:36 pm weighing 7lb3oz
 



Attached Files:







20130123_194902.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









20130125_160939.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilblossom

Ich, your son is beautiful...you are blessed.


----------



## armymama2012

He is very beautiful, precious, and healthy Ich! Enjoy your mommy time with the little man.


----------



## tabs46001

awe congrats ich look at that full head of hair he is adorable : )


----------



## Kelly9

Awww ich such a cutie!

Tabs what kind of tumour does your friends baby have or where is it located? Sounds eerily familiar, which is why I ask.


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg omg omg! He is soooooooooo cuuuuuuttttttteeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. now I'm even more excited for Xander to arrive hehehhe


----------



## tabs46001

its not on the baby thank god but its on the placenta they were worried about it at first because it was positioned in a way that it would cause the placenta to detach but it moved like they were hoping but its still posing a problem with causing extra pressure so she can go early. she works all day 5-6 days a week on her feet never gets breaks and she let her boss know when she would be starting leave which was 2wks before her due date and her boss said no that she had to work until she goes into labor her boss drives me nuts she schedules herself 3 days off a week and my best friend pregnant has to work 5 days a week and then her boss calls off at least once a week which my friend has to cover that shift the boss will call off when she is booked solid with apts. they had offered my friend the management position after the last manager left and she said no cause she didnt want the stress of scheduling and all that but now she wishes she would have taken it cause they brought in a new employee for the position and she is obviously horrid lol


----------



## lch28

thanks everyone :cloud9:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich I was hoping I'd see some pics when I popped in and YAY they are beautiful!! He is precious. :)

I am SUPER stressed out because the big rodeo/concert they have next door is six days after my due date. Were supposed to have an agreement with them to pay us to close and for them to use our parking lot which they now will not agree to so we are suing them for trespassing and disruption of business AND we have to stay open that day. 20,000 drunk underage kids peeing on our property and causing unwanted stress....legal matters....and to top it off a bunch of our employees who insist on not working that day so they can attend!! I obviously will not be working that day so I am so worried and upset about the whole thing. People can be so stinking awful. I hope we win a ton of money now because our original verbal agreement was very reasonable and then they got selfish. This is all I do not need right now!!! >:-s

Ok done ranting. I just feel like I am crumbling under all the pressure.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Awwwww Jonathan is so adorable! He was born with a lot of hair like Tyler :happydance: Can't believe he is 6 days old already :shock: How is he doing and are you recovering well? Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well we are biting the bullet and closing on the big event day...only way I could get some sleep!! Feel so much better. Gonna announce it in a meeting today, what a relief.

Ich hope you're enjoying your bundle!! :)

Well ladies hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## tabs46001

jenny i would have an employee come in that day to charge a bundle for parking lol they will try getting away with pushing you guys around everytime...hope u get it squared away : )


----------



## lch28

Thanks everyone ! I am doing well. We are having some trouble breast feeding but im not giving up. He is just so amazing. I am head over heels


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> Thanks everyone ! I am doing well. We are having some trouble breast feeding but im not giving up. He is just so amazing. I am head over heels

I was having breast feeding difficulties with my daughter when she was born..she just wouldn't latch on but my mother in law grabbed her foot and flicked the bottom of it...once she started to cry she pushed her open mouth onto my nipple and she latched on. Never had trouble after that.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil that is a cool story! :)

Tabs, thanks hun. Hopefully, the lawsuit will stop it....at least from happening here next to us! I pray so much about it.

30 weeks for me today! :dance: Feel like it's the final countdown now! Going to a Broadway show tomorrow, so excited. :)

Ich, don't give up! Most hospitals do breastfeeding classes so you can get advice. Maybe that will help!


----------



## Sweetz33

Quick update bc running late as always..

I have OB appt today. I'm dialted as of last Thursday 1 1/2cm, cervix is soft. They put me on turbutaline shot. Today I find out if dilated more and if they are going to continue the shots. I hope not bc they hurt and give me bad anxiety. 

I will update again when I get home! Yay!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Good luck Sweetz! Hope everything is still behaving. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ultrasound at 1:30 p.m. tomorrow! so excited yet nervous becuse I havent had an official ultrasound for 10 weeks!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm having back pain that Tylnol isnt helping. I'm slightly dizzy even though I'm sitting down. I'm also have a very strong cramping feeling in my left upper abdomen


----------



## JennyNBaby

Dizzy is common...I had it especially if I stood in one spot. Back pain...sciatica? Or maybe baby is far back and putting pressure on your nerves. I have had many pains on/off and attribute it to growing pains or baby position....unless accompanied by more worrying symptoms. Try not to stress!! Ultrasound tomorrow will put you at ease. And maybe you'll see a turtle!!!! :D

Sweetz any news yet?

I'm home from the Broadway show...loved it!! I wish Lion King would play near here this year but the closest is in Nashville, far! Today was just what I needed after last week. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Same dilation and NO MORE SHOTS :happydance:

Doc said if he comes.....let the boy come! :) Ultrasound set for Wednesday to check size, lungs & heart. Soooooo excited! Doc estimates that he will arrive some time next week possibly. &#9829;


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz best of luck! 

Jenny I hope you win the settlement that sounds horrible.

Ich, Skyler was a pro breastfeeder but we had thrush which made it painful for weeks until someone notices :wacko: hope that doesn't happen this time. 

Army enjoy your scan.

Hi ex! and lil and tabs!

I'm flying out to yellowknife tomorrow for my scan wednesday, I am very excited, haven't seen tulip since 18 weeks. Eager to know weight and position.


----------



## tabs46001

i have decided that i rock because this is a new personal record for me not testing muahaha 6 days now until my period and i even have a frer in the house. i want to wait until sunday fmu that way i know for sure and of cours its the superbowl so i will be drinking as long as im not ; )


----------



## armymama2012

Dr had me go to the outpatient lab to give a urine sample. He wants to check and make sure its not a bladder infection or UTI. So I have an appointment with him at 11:30 am and then come home and have 30 minutes before I have to go to the ultrasound. Busy busy busy.


----------



## Jessica28

Well, my baby has still not dropped. Fundal height measuring 39 weeks though....
Really hoping I don't go over by too much... I miss my house!


----------



## lilblossom

Wow Jess, go for long walks and eat some spicy foods. Hope you are finding ways to get comfortable.

Jenny, I hope everything turns out ok this weekend. I liked the idea about renting out parking spots lol.

Kelly, yay for seeing Tulip. 

Tabs, lucky for you that you will be far enough dpo to get an accurate reading on Sunday.

As for me, today is cd1 so no worries for drinking this weekend during the festivities. I will purchase my books for this semester this week. My husband and I joined a gym last night so we will be going there together and I am determined to get back to my weight before I quit smoking. still cant believe I have gained 40lbs. 

I have also decided to put my notice in at work soon. It hasn't been an easy decision but I feel like my work load is going to be heavier this semester and I haven't been happy in my job for a long time. Just going to find alternate ways to make a little extra money. I am pretty crafty so am considering making stuff or painting glassware to sell at craft shows. I use to make everyone Christmas gifts when my kids were little and money was short and everyone always loved the gifts. One year every time I made a fan out of plastic forks, lace, a doily and some flowers and hung it on my door someone would buy it from me. I finally stopped making one for myself. lol

Anyway I am running on and on and should be cleaning. Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, that was the longest ultrasound I have ever had! Have to go back next week because the baby wouldnt let them get pictures of its spine or stomach. No gender reveal today either. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## armymama2012

Here are my favorite of my ultrasound pictures from today:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9742.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9748.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9752.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 7981

Congrats Ich!!! 

So much going on with everyone :). I hope you are all well, thinking about you ladies.


----------



## Kelly9

Scan tomorrow!!!!!!!! I can't freaking wait. Been enjoying my alone time in Yellowknife back in civilization. Today was very productive and I hope I sleep well without a child to worry about. 

Tabs good for you! Sunday is a great plan for testing

Lil I still hope one day she doesn't show for you lol. 

Army nice pics

Jenny sweets ex and tabs hi I hope all is well!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and hi Jess and Jen! Lol. Jess I hope baby engages soon! I wanna know what you're having. Did I ever guess for you?


----------



## 7981

I just noticed that it was a year ago yesterday that I miscarried... :(


----------



## armymama2012

:hugs: I'm sorry 7981. (Sorry, I have trouble keeping track of names that arent in usernames).


----------



## Kelly9

:hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

super duper crampy last night it woke me up so i put a pad on cause i was sure af was gonna show but woke up to no af and no cramps so still good lol head cold is almost gone been taking a whole bunch of vitamin c on top of my women's daily hope its competely gone soon id like to be able to breath when i hit the gym. mid terms this week so probably won't be around much hope you all have a good week and weekend ; )


----------



## Sweetz33

Army awesome pics! 

78...:hugs:

Afm...sinus infection #3 woohoo lol ultrasound today at 2. Curious on lil man's size now.


----------



## Jessica28

I'm not sure Kelly!
I feel like I am the only one on b & b who hasn't even had a twinge yet! No BHs or anything and I am getting impatient. OH went home today - I really hope next time, baby and I are going with him!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Any time now Jess! :) 

Army love the pics!! The profile is my fav.

Kelly and Sweetz, yay for scans! Kelly I'm sure you're enjoying the peace and quiet.

Seems like colds are everywhere. I also have one.

Tabs, hoping the stupid witch stays away! Can't believe it is midterms already. Wow.

I finally ordered some nursing pjs. And a couple bedtime story books and a baby book. The nesting urges are insane, have to appease them with baby purchases. ;)


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray for my friend Jodie and her baby. Her baby girl is only an hour old and having trouble breathing (I dont have the specific details). Please pray for mommy's nerves and her baby.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww will do!!


----------



## Kelly9

Bump pics and update in my journal :)


----------



## tabs46001

love the bump kelly ; )

4 days till af still crampy off and on hhmm dunno not calling either way anymore just living lol


----------



## Jessica28

Still no aches or twinges for me and I will be 39 weeks tomorrow. Baby already measures 39 weeks in fundal measurement. The next few days are just going to drag.


----------



## lilblossom

You look beautiful Kelly. Loved the pics


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly so glad your appt went well, couldn't ask for better! :) And your bump pics are so cute! You finally look preggos! But you're still tiny. ;) You are one of those lucky people who retain almost no fluid and gain almost no fat. Should be very easy getting your pre-baby body back! 

This stupid sinus/throat infection is the pits. And been waking up at night drenched in sweat, not sure whether to attribute it to being sick or pregnant. Packed baby's clothes for hospital, lol. Think my baby shower is coming up soon, not sure how soon though...excited for that! It's a surprise. :)

Tabs, I am so hoping that the witch can just stay away for a change!

Jess, maybe your labor will start quickly and suddenly and progress just as quickly! Try and stay active and occupied...It will happen at the most inopportune time. ;) I am banking on my water breaking in the restaurant (if it breaks on its own). Would just make sense. :D

Funny story...I ordered a CD boombox on eBay for baby's room and to use in the hospital. Yesterday we got an electric handheld massager in the mail, and I sat wondering who sent it to me as a gift because I didn't order it! After doing some detective work, the same company we ordered the CD player from sent us the massager. How'd they manage to get that so completely wrong? :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

my friend Jodie's little girl is breathing on her own now. thanks to anyone who was praying for them.


----------



## Sweetz33

GOOD NEWS ARMY!!! <3

Sorry I didn't update yesterday. I currently am on antibiotics AGAIN. One of the nurses thought it was a great idea to come into work with the flu and got a bunch of us sick. *ugh* I feel your pain Jenny....*ugh*

Ok update time 
Xander weighs approx 5lbs. Everything looking good. Couldn't see the heart clearly bc of his ribs. Docs said when he comes, he comes. They will not stop labor. I need to go for stress tests twice a week and get ultrasounds once a week until he is born. Reason being I have been heavily medicated to stop labor and can no longer get the meds. Xander is being a butt so I have my hands full! He has also moved from his head down position as of yesterday. His head is now in my lower left, butt in upper right and he is sucking his toes HAHA I know y'all wanted to see them....so here are the pictures!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

awe i love your bump sweetz glad they are gonna let him come now good luck : )


----------



## Sweetz33

Me too bc I can't handle anymore shots. I reacted so bad to them. The pressure is getting intense *oye vey* lol


----------



## Kelly9

5 pounds!?! And they said he was big! Thats perfect for just about 35 weeks, if you went full term like 40 weeks he'd be like 7.5 pounds. At this rate tulip is going to be bigger then xander she's just over 4 pounds at 32 weeks :shock: scares me a little lol! Glad they're stopping the shots to.

Army thats great news. 

Jenny my water broke while playing a board game in my kitchen with my DH and Mil lol then it sealed back up and had to be rebroken at the hospital. I'm expecting my water to break this time around to. If anything it's a good sign baby is coming rather then wondering the contractions are BH's or real lol.

Tulip is trying to bust out my sides and top of my bump right now, ouchy!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah they were in shock too!! I am happy!! LOL!! It kinda worries me bc they said my daughter was around 5-6 lbs max.....and she popped out at nearly 10lbs!!!

Xander is trying to escape as well....it hurts so bad on the sides!!


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with the breastfeeding, ask your Health Visitor for local Breastfeeding classes? I have heard they are brilliant? :)

Sweetz - Yay for no more shots! Love the scan pictures hun! 

Kelly - Lovely bump pictures and great photo of Tulip, glad to hear your scan went well and Tulip is doing well ;) 

Army - Lovely scan pictures hun :D

Hope all the other lovely ladies are doing well :hugs: :flower:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz, not even one stretch mark!! :shock: Good going! I am still fighting my three faint stripes. So far, no progression. Gotta keep lathering on the oil & lotion! I wouldn't trust their 5lb guess...wrong so many times. Will be nice if he comes now & weighs closer to 7! Hope your flu bug goes away fast! :hugs: 

I'm right on board with the baby busting out of my belly feeling! Feels like she's going to spill out onto the floor! :haha: Especially when she "bottoms out" when I'm standing up and working in the restaurant. I don't know what body part it is (head or butt probably), but it feels like she is going to break through. :D I love it. And last night we played a reflex game during my bath. I poke and she pokes back. :) I love every little interaction I can have with her...feels so special knowing it's my little girl in there pressing her hand to mine (with a thick layer of skin & tissue in between). 

Jess, anything?? :shrug:

Tabs....one more DPO and no witch! :dance: 

Well ladies, time to go blow my nose & get ready for bed. :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

yep still no witch bb's are not sore yet havent got the usual cm right before af yet only thing i got is crampy off and on but nothing super annoying like when af arrives. no clue havent had much time to think about it between potty training with my son and studying it seems evertime i start on my homework its mommy come here i did it i pottied lol he is adorable and so proud of himself hope all is well ladies and babies ; )


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - Still nothing and I am due a week from today! I wish I would start to feel something so I know my body is gearing up for labor!


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies, just checking in. I put notice in at work this week and next Friday will be my last day. Was a difficult choice to make but I will need the additional time for studying this semester and I feel like I was being taken advantage of at my job because of my strong work ethic.

My husband and I also joined a gym and my arms are killing me from my first workout which I felt was a light workout in an attempt to avoid this pain. haha. Going tonight and I will force myself to work through the pain and then will sit in the steam room. 

Getting ready to go pick up my books for this semester. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## armymama2012

Walk a lot (or do some stairs) and drink pineapple juice Jess if you are wanting to kick start stuff!


----------



## tabs46001

so i really dont know what is going on i dont feel like im going to be starting my period anytime soon but i don't really feel pregnant at all either. i feel like that time between when you get off your period and when you o just normal lol oh well but on another note a friend of mine is coming to visit tomorrow night so im going to test tomorrow evening before i drink anything with her don't really know what to expect ...


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs good for you waiting till 12 dpo to test! Good luck. 

My bump is very sore right now thanks to an abusive toddler. I mean seriously how's my ways can I say stop you're hurting mummy! So I got fed up and he's in bed a little early tonight. 

Think ill do some knitting.


----------



## armymama2012

I cvan understand on some level Kelly. My daughter isnt as old as Skyler but when she is tired she throws things at mommy and then she'll start pinching and biting. And she finds it funny to hear me say "Ow. Stop that."


----------



## Kelly9

Well he doesn't do it on purpose when he's tired or cranky or anything, he's just rough in general. He likes to throw his body around on the sofa and jump etc and I am the bystander that gets hurt. Sometimes he'll stop and say "oh sorry mummy" but most times he doesn't care and i"m just fed up with it, I don't respond well to pain and with him around I'm constantly being hurt.


----------



## tabs46001

Ashton does that too kelly the worst right now is he will try and pull him self up onto my lap and will grab my bb's to help him up and omg it hurts lol he will say sorry but wow it hurts lol and he thinks if mommy is trying to studdy in the recliner he needs to be up there to so all the elbows and knees my body takes while he is attempting to get comfortable it should be interesting when i do get prego again lol


----------



## armymama2012

She's not rough in general. she likes to wrap her arms around my legs while I'm walking. Oh and she doesnt talk yet. She knows maybe 3 words that she might say once a week. She does know about 12 words in sign language though and 4 or 5 animal sounds.


----------



## JennyNBaby

One thing I have not dealt with, wonder how I would, and glad I am not...having a toddler while pregnant. Would be fine some days...but to be dog sick with a little person. I think I want to wait til Lynn-Marie is 2.5 before we try again. Just for the sake of sanity. LoL.

I am 75% slower and less useful than usual this week...stupid bug. Little one is moving mountains in my belly right now. I will miss this about pregnancy. Love how it feels when she moves. :)

Ich how ya doing?!

Jess hope u pop in to say u had the baby!! :D

Tabs I felt normal before my bfp. Only clue was losing my keys twice.


----------



## Sweetz33

quick update before I pass out....

NST (stress test) & BPP (ultrasound) finished. 

Xander is looking GREAT!! Everything looks developed. Great size, heartrate, breathing etc.Only concern is his amniotic fluid is a little on the low side. They want me to go back on Sunday to remeasure fluid levels. Fluid might be low simply to me being sick. Otherwise everything looks GREAT!!

Flu or whatever I have still kicking my butt. I am hoping in a couple days I am back to 100%.

I'm exhausted so I will try to catch up on everyone's posts tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

Good to hear sweetz

Tabs it's not fun, it's so much more painful when they hit your big target of a belly! I'd be able to handle his roughness more if I didn't have my belly there and of course I'd be able to react a lot faster to and maybe get out of the way. Now when he acts up on the couch I physically get up and move to the arm chair and don't let him up for a while so hopefully he catches on soon. Thankfully he doesn't bite or anything like that but he will try to hit me from time to time which earns him a one way ticket to his room for a time out.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Glad to hear everything is great hun :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

No baby news from me yet.... everyday now I expect to feel something but at the end of the day I still feel 100%...lol


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know what to say anymore. It seems doing basically any activity that involves bending over makes me cramp up. Grocery shopping for an hour had me in quite a bit of pain last night.


----------



## tabs46001

bfn guess af will be here soon super crampy im really not thinking its gonna ever happen its officially been a year with no results. im not going to prevent it but i am done paying attention to it im not going to try anymore and not even test since i clearly never am well off to clean and then homework fun stuff.


----------



## lch28

hi ladies! im doing well. beating myself up because bfing is just not working. he hates it! he actually pushes my boobs away with his hands and screams and screams . even if i give him pumped breast milk he is still hungry after. he just loves his formula. feel like i never should have introduced it but he lost more then 10% and wasn't eating. ive tried everything. every position, i bought a nipple shield. its just not working. i even spoke to someone from Le Leche League. its just .. not happening :Cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sorry to hear you got a BFN :( :hugs: 

Ich - Sorry to hear you had such a hard time with Breastfeeding, it's very upsetting when you introduce formula but you have to do what's best for you and your little one :( Tyler struggled breastfeeding as he has a tongue tie but he's doing much better now on formula :)


----------



## lch28

so is he exclusively formula fed or do you pump? i cant even get more then an ounce at a time with that stupid breast pump. then he drinks it and immediately wants his formula! i have to admit i dont pump as often as i should. hes mainly on formula right now. he gets around 2-3 oz of breast milk a day id say.


----------



## lilblossom

lch28 said:


> so is he exclusively formula fed or do you pump? i cant even get more then an ounce at a time with that stupid breast pump. then he drinks it and immediately wants his formula! i have to admit i dont pump as often as i should. hes mainly on formula right now. he gets around 2-3 oz of breast milk a day id say.

I would recommend trying to pump more often to build a larger milk supply. He may be struggling because there isn't enough milk.


----------



## Excalibur

lch28 said:


> so is he exclusively formula fed or do you pump? i cant even get more then an ounce at a time with that stupid breast pump. then he drinks it and immediately wants his formula! i have to admit i dont pump as often as i should. hes mainly on formula right now. he gets around 2-3 oz of breast milk a day id say.

Yeah Tyler is exclusively formula fed now, my milk has almost dried up. I didn't bother pumping as he just wasn't getting enough, wasn't settling between feeds and was constantly wanting to be on the breast. As soon as we put him on formula, there was a huge difference and he was a lot more settled. Eeeeks, if you are giving him formula aswell then he'll be getting enough over the course of the day :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ich I hope whatever outcome you want works out. The more he nurses and you pump though the more your body should make if you're thinking of continuing with breast. 

Tabs sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i try to pump but i can only do it when he is sleeping and its so loud! im really not sure at this point what i want to do. he doesnt even seem to be satisfied when i give him breast milk from a bottle. he is not interested in nursing from my breast, never was =\


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich my daughter and the surrogate where exclusively formula fed. My daughter bc she couldn't tolerate the breast milk and the surrogate for obvious reasons. Both are VERY healthy kids. No health issues or growth issues. I am all for breast feeding all, but sometimes it just isn't a possibility. There is no guarantee that Xander will take to my milk...so if that happens, I will be formula feeding him as well.


----------



## armymama2012

I started having to supplement both of my kids when they hit their 5 week growth spurt. Even though I produce a whole bunch, they were still not getting all they wanted so they would get a bottle of formula once day until the growth spurt ended but only after emptying my supply. Once my daughter hit 6 months old she wouldnt even nurse off me unless I was so full I was squirting out. She weaned herself (I wanted to continue for another 3-4 months) completely at seven and a half months.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Very interesting. Gosh, it is my ideal to breastfeed on demand...hope it goes well. My mom nursed all three of us for about a year each no issues. We loved the boobies! :haha: Luckily I know a lactation consultant very well and she lives two minutes away. Hope she latches and slurps it up! I just had my first bit of liquid colostrum come out tonight!! :dance: I called DH to the room to see it. He was impressed. Hahaha

Sweetz hope ur fluids stabilize. I need to gulp some water too to make sure mine stay ok. I'm still sick as a dog. Working everyday doesn't help.

Jess you're so close and no signs of labor! Looks like baby is not in any hurry! Hope you don't have to wait too much longer. The suspense is nuts!

I guess after Sweetz and Jess have their babies then the next round is Kelly, Jen, and myself. And then the final countdown for Army! Dominoes!

Tabs I am sorry and wish I knew the solution. It just doesn't make sense. Maybe DH's swimmers aren't up to standard? I know how bad the repeated disappointments feel, and I know how down u must be because u sound just like me. We are all here for you. I just wish u could get your rainbow baby so bad. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Yep June still feels like forever away. Wonder if any of us will still be on every signle day once my baby comes into this world. Cant wait to see more adorable cute baby pictures though!


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler nursed like a pro but self weaned at 10 months, I was very upset so this time I'm not going to be so easy going about it. Tulip won't be getting anything but breast milk till she's 6+ months, I intend to nurse for 2 years and I just as excited about nursing as I am having her. The bond I had with my son because of it was beyond explainable but it made my heart burst plus I'm lazy and just having to pull out my boob was way easier then messing with bottles :rofl: We did use bottles for 6 months for the breast milk I had pumped when I was in school so I got a taste of all that hassle.


----------



## tabs46001

well af due today still nothing and no cramps at all just all day diarria from hell. didnt even really get to drink last night a couple sips of my second beer and I was so nauseous i couldn't do anymore. Thinking she will prob come tomorrow she likes coming on Mondays cause they are the worst day of the week for me fun stuff ..i think my body is just trying to start so bad its messing with my stomach hope i feel better in time for all the food ive been cooking all day


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Only you can make that choice hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

well nothing new to update here just waiting on af. today is 1 day past expected af not really crampy but did start getting cm last night so should be coming soon now.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army I'm not going to abandon ship! :)

Tabs hope ur feeling better. 

Ich either way u feed him, he will be just fine! But maybe more gassy with formula. ;)

Well busy day for me. Gonna visit my preggo friend who is almost 37wks, errands galore, doc appt this afternoon, and Bible study group outreach later. This momma is gonna be tired! My cold is starting to wear off luckily.


----------



## tabs46001

thanks jenny the diarria from hell is gone but the nausea is still here i had toast this morning and it didnt help. i know im gonna start soon so im just ignoring everything and she will show lol


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, I wont abandon ship either. 

My list of things for today: 1. Finish paying bills. 2. File my taxes. 3. Do more dishes.


----------



## Jessica28

Yeah...same here... I'll still probably visit on a daily basis to see updates on all your LOs!


----------



## Kelly9

Ill be around maybe not everyday and likely
Not as much once I fly back to NS but once I'm back home ill be around for sure.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - :witch: :af: :dust: :D


----------



## tabs46001

just went on my last break at work and she still isnt here but ive am so nauseous its horrible ugh the worst of it is knowing im most likely not just have another stomach bug probably i am 14 dpo one day late and no longer having any cramps havent in about 2 days but im wearing a pad just in case she sneaks up on my without cramping mommy needs a nap but i have a boss from hell , school , and a toddler so not gonna happen lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Quick update on phone...Xander staying put. Fluids stabilized but still need to do NST biweekly and BPP weekly until he arrives.Got ok from doc to baby dance starting sat (36 weeks) to trick body into labor. He doesn't want me having to get anymore meds. Xander is looking healthy and awesome! I'm dilated to 2cm. All is good! I'm hoping for a Valentine's baby &#9829;


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Tabs. I relly dont know what to tell you. 

Yay for no more meds and beginning to dilate and BD Sweetz! Cant wait to see pics of the little guy.


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs will you test again if she doesn't show soon?

Sweetz sounds good :) I'll be doing "operation get baby out" in another 3.5 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## tabs46001

if she isnt here by thursday ill have my husband pick up a test after work. I used my only one on 12dpo fmu and got that bfn. we shall see


----------



## lch28

tabs have you ever thought to use soft cups? just a suggestion :flower:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs I will stay on Team Eeyore for you....expect the worst and hope for the best. lol

Sweetz yay for the good news! :)

Kelly, looking fwd to operation baby get out! I will be living vicariously through you since I am a couple weeks behind you. :haha:

Jess that watermelon needs to pop NOW! :haha: We're all ready for the big announcement! :D

My appt was another quickie. HB was 148. Fundal height perfect. Peed in a cup. Got weighed...ugh! Gained a couple more. My next appt is Feb 20th and then we got a letter today that DH has an appt for his Green Card renewal in Atlanta the same day so I have to reschedule. :-/


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry about you having to reschedule. Tomorrow I have to call and see if I can switch to the female OB even if I cant see her until early in March. Hoping this little person inside me will cooperate tomorrow but even if they dont I will enjoy every second of being able to see them.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok ladies. Back from my ultrasound but I need your help. I have one picture that is as close as we got to a gender reveal. It's in 3D so its a bit blurry. The baby's legs are up in front of its face so down by the bottom of the picture is where I need your vote!:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9786.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## armymama2012

Here are my 2 other favorites:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9772.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_9774.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Lovely scan photo's hun! So cute! I say Boy :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Cute photos Army!

I had an appointment today and of course no change. Baby now measuring 41 weeks and Doc said hes measuring so big because he hasn't dropped yet. Heartrate was still 152. The med student there couldn't find it and the baby kicked the doppler and it didn't work afterward so they sent me to emergency to get it checked... all good of course. I guess baby is wayyy too comfy in there. He did tell me they usually induce at 41 weeks if I don't go before then..


----------



## Excalibur

Jessia - Fingers crossed things start for you soon then you don't have to be induced, sending lot's of labour vibes your way :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Jess I can't remember what I said for a gender guess but I'm going :pink: for you. Hopefully this time I won't forget before baby comes out. 

Jenny you could very well have your baby before me, though I only went 3 days over due with Skyler. I'm hoping for a before 40 weeker.

Army :pink:


----------



## Jessica28

MY OH will be thrilled if it's a girl though he really doesn't care as long as he or she is healthy! Still no signs again today... tomorrow is my EDD but u/s is showing the 9th.


----------



## armymama2012

Come on Jess's baby! Get a move on! You going to wait it out or are you trying to get labor in motion?


----------



## Jessica28

lol.. I am so tired of waiting! I don't really know what to do to get it in motion! Most people tell me rough sex...lol... too bad OH is hours away working back home!


----------



## armymama2012

Pineapple juice is suppose to help get things in motion. Also walking stairs and bouncing on a huge yoga ball.


----------



## Excalibur

Come on Jessica's baby! Mummy can't wait to meet you! :dust:


----------



## Jessica28

LOL... I have been suffering like a dog with heartburn but still I have drank a load of pineapple juice... and still nothing. I heard fresh pineapple is better..

I guess I will have a Feb. baby..lol.. I always joke with my friend due in April that she will have hers before me!

I just want to go home :(


----------



## lilblossom

Raspberry tea Jess...at least that is what some say.

Tabs, did af show or are you gonna test?


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs I'm wondering to....

Jess orgasms! Have lots and lots of them! lol and they're fun to :)


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Tabs I'm wondering to....
> 
> Jess orgasms! Have lots and lots of them! lol and they're fun to :)

She said her husband is miles away so she would need to self satisfy. Nothing wrong with that either lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ nope! In fact it's easier and faster :rofl:


----------



## lch28

^ LMAO. hope he arrives soon jess! 

Jonathan is wonderful he had his second pediatrician appt yesterday , he is back at his birth weight + 6 oz! he gained 9 oz in 8 days . they said that that was great - is that too much though? lol, just wondering! also, they said he doesnt need to come back till he is 2 months old . is that the norm?

and he has an ultrasound in 2 weeks for his kidneys hope everythings alright.


----------



## armymama2012

Ich, yes it is normal for the next appointment to be at 2 months because that is when the baby gets their next vaccination. As far as gaining weight, I'm glad he has gained that weight back. I'm not sure how much weight gain per day is normal though I doubt you have anything to be worried about.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess maybe jumping jacks will help. :haha: Are u having braxton hicks or anything? Did baby drop? 

Ich glad to hear he is doing so well! How are u feeding these days? I don't know the norms but I'd say keep doing what doc says. Diff babies probably have different checkup intervals depending on their health and needs. And if u think something is wrong then just call them. Mom knows best! :)

I'm getting excited for my baby shower....must be soon but it's a surprise! Guess I'll have to make sure I look cute everyday just in case! ;D

Kelly I'm not wishing her out TOO early but 37 weeks would be great with me!! And I'm 37 on St Patricks Day. As long as she is healthy I don't care when she comes. She might follow Jess and Ex's trend and be late! I am looking fwd to the final countdown for us!! Jen 7891 is right there with us too. Gonna be triple the fun on this thread come March-April. Bam Bam Bam! Babies everywhere!! :)

Tabs what is the witch doing these days? Any sign of her ugly face? 

We shampooed the carpets yesterday! :dance: Makes me soo happy! Our floors are ready for the baby. I think my nesting urges lately are for a CLEAN house for baby...and organized. If only I had the energy to keep up with my urges!! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Nesting can really drain you, just ask my house, it was completely painted in 1.5 week. I don't recommend doing that by the way :haha: 

I made the mistake of trying to show my son how to do a teddy bear head stand, OWIE! I hurt my bump.


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - If I knew jumping jacks would do the trick, I would definitely give it a try...lol. No braxton hicks, no twinges, no nothing! Haven't even lost my plug yet and baby has still not dropped. My mom said to me yesterday that I must have my dates wrong, I might have second guessed myself if I hadn't been tracking with FF online so theres no way my dates are wrong! Most people think now I might go on Sunday because of a full moom....old wives tale but I will take it. lol


----------



## lch28

this is common w first babies hun. sending lors of labour vibes!


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Happy due date hunni! Sending you lot's of labour vibes! :dust:

Ich - Glad to hear Jonathan is doing extremely well :D


----------



## armymama2012

Everyone please pray for my friend Jodie again. She is in the hopsital for Preeclampsia AFTER she had her baby a week ago. I didnt know this could happen.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Will keep Jodie in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Actually usually with first babies they engage around 36 weeks but with second third etc babies they engage around 38-40 weeks. Jess babe will come soon! I've had friends show no signs of labour that have their babies a few days later in record time.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I have also seen that on baby story...past due date then WHAMMO! Super fast labor! :)

AFM having some pretty good braxton hicks. This may sound odd but I enjoy them? It makes me excited for the real day and I like practice pain. :haha: 

Jess hoping the full moon does the trick!! :D

Tabs what is your status???

I'll be baking a berry cherry pie today....Dad is turning 55 tomorrow. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Jodie is out of ICU and in critical care. She emailed me to tell me that she was put on several meds before her BP stabilized. Now she is stuck in the hospital for the weekend because they are supposed to get a major blizzard. 

AFM-Last night I had a dream that I sat down to take a bath and ended up miscarrying. In my dream I was 15 weeks along and it was a perfectly healthy little girl who was kicking. I held her for 2 hours, watching her kick and try to breathe before Jesus took her. I went to the doctors and they couldnt find out why I miscarried. I couldnt shake how devastated I was.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I like them to but only cause it means she'll be here soon. 

Army I hate hate hate pregnancy dreams sometimes I've had some really
Horrible ones to.


----------



## lch28

aww army im sorry. ive had really awful dreams like that too. the one that shook me the most was when my baby turned into a doll in his bassinet..


----------



## Jessica28

Well full moon tomorrow and we are getting a storm.... starting now and suppose to go into tomorrow. I am still feeling good though but my legs are really achey.. thats not so fun. I bet twenty bucks, I will go over enough to have to be induced!


----------



## armymama2012

Not that I want this to happen but since youa arent feeling anything, I'm going to say you wont go into labor for another 8 days.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - I'm keeping everything crossed that you go into labour on your own :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess I hope u go on your own too!

Army I hate that u had such a scary dream. It is so real and horrifying... :( Oh yeah! I meant to post before that I guess :blue:!

Ich how u doing in the awful weather? You northeasterly people sure haven't got any breaks this winter!! Sandy and now this! Stay safe and warm! :hugs:

Sweetz we're sailing through Feb! Happy you and Xander are cruisin' along. Won't be much longer!! With you and Jess we might have two babies in one week!!! :D

I probably walked 8 miles at work tonight...power walking! We were sooo busy! I held up quite well.

Watched two movies on Lifetime channel today. One called Pregnancy Pact about a group of teenage girls who all get pregnant together on purpose. It was based on a true story in Massachusetts. They were so dumb. The other movie was Memory Keeper's Daughter...about a doc who gave away his twin daughter who had Downes Syndrome without his wife knowing. He told her the girl died....they had a funeral/headstone and everything. Enjoyed both and recommend watching if u get the chance! I cried during both. :haha:

Childbirth classes next Sat! Yay!


----------



## lilblossom

Tomorrow my family will celebrate our oldest daughters 22cd birthday. She chose lasagna so gonna make a huge salad to go with it because I don't want to fall off my diet too far.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I read the memory keepers daughter, the book was amazing. 

Lil salad with lasagna sounds perfect :)

Sweets you still pregnant then? I was wondering if Xander had come yet.

Hi everyone else, we had our neughbours over for dinner and games and now my calfs are all swollen so got them up and found my pressure stockings so if i can remember I'll have them on to help with the swelling tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica28

I just really want to go home :(


----------



## lch28

aww jess im sorry hun.. do you know when youll go for induction if you dont go into labor?


----------



## Jessica28

They told me at 41 weeks. Of course thats when my OH has to go back to work. We really can't afford to lose out on 4 days of work :S 
I am having a lot of discharge today but nothing that I would imagine is part of my plug. Backpain off and on but again nothing serious.
If baby doesn't come before Saturday I guess I will try and wait it out for another 4 days and get induced then if that is an option.
Stormy here again at the moment...


----------



## armymama2012

Come on baby! We're all waiting to meet you!


----------



## Excalibur

Come on baby! We are all getting impatient :winkwink:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil lasagna sounds divine! :) My dad turned 55 today. Made a pie with blackberries, cherries, blueberries, strawberries, and raspberries. So gooood! Also baked a chocolate cake for an employee's 21st bday. I was a busy girl this morning!! 

Jess maybe those are subtle signs...hope things progress. Can't imagine how much it stinks to be in your shoes away from home in yucky weather. :/

Wondering about Sweetz! No sign of her lately!

My belly is getting so big...feel like I should be full term. My hands are starting to puff up. I so hope my pace at work will bring her a couple weeks early. Or else I am going to be flown as the next Goodyear blimp. My wedding ring is getting very snug...

Not sure if I mentioned but my right boob leaked a couple times!!!! So thrilled. :D


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, can you mail me a pie? That sounds so good!

I still cant believe how small I am this pregnancy and everyone at church is mentioning it too. I have to buy more skirts tomorrow because I only have one that fits my current size. Hoping to only go up one more size before the baby comes but that is 16-18 weeks away. With my daughter I went from a size 8 to a size 18 yikes. Hoping to only go up to size 14 this time.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny do yourself a favour and take them off and put them on a chain around your neck. You don't want to have to get them cut off. I always take mine off early just in case. 

Jess I hope baby comes soon, I'll be flying out in a week to head back home, then DH won't be there with me till I'm 39+3 so I could very well have her without him being there.

I feel huge but am constantly being told how small I look for nearly full term. I'm carrying all out front to. I am smaller then I was with my son, at least at my last comparison pic at 32 weeks so we'll see what this tuesday brings with the 34 week comparison pic. I'm hoping to go early to but at the same time I'd love love love for tulip to be born April 1. Just don't know if I could handle 6 days over due :haha: Plus I'd like more time with baby at home with family before having to fly back here, all the extra hands will be nice.


----------



## 7981

Looks like all of you ladies are doing well. 

Any news Sweetz, Jess, or tabs?

We just got power back after 2 days without it after the blizzard, we stayed at my parents for one night. I had to work 30 hours out of 38 so I was exhausted before heading home t our frigid house. The twins and hubby were all bundled up in snow pants and parkas waiting for me to make the voyage to my parents in the blizzard. 

We were supposed to have our babymoon in Boston Saturday, but pushed it back to tonight, hopefully things are back to normal up there.

Had a BPP last week and baby was measuring 44th percentile at 4lbs 6oz and doing practice breaths at 32 weeks 5 days. His head measured a bit big though, uh oh, and fundal height was 35 weeks. He's head down :) I ended up in l&d with a raging UTI and the flu, but am feeling mostly better now. 

I'm about to enter uncharted pregnancy territory, I was in labor (induced) with my twins my now and had hem at 33 and 5, preying for a 38-40 weeker this time!

Looking forward to baby news :)


----------



## armymama2012

I plan on putting my wedding ring on my necklace once I hit 28 weeks. Right now my fingers havent swelled at all but that could always change. 

Jen, I hope the baby stays in there full term too!


----------



## Jessica28

My engagement ring is on my chain now... was afraid of having to get it cut off.
It would be a pretty tight fit right about now.

No baby news from me! I am really hoping before Thursday but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Jessica28

I wonder where Sweetz is...and if she has her LO!


----------



## armymama2012

Everyone is wondering about Sweetz! Come on girl give us an update! 

So they will definitely induce on Thursday? Then if you go to be induced in the morning you could have a Valentine's Day baby!


----------



## Jessica28

They won't induce on Thursday because according to my ultrasound, 41 weeks isn't until Saturday. But I am staying at the hotel with my sister until Thursday... the town where I am having the baby. If Thursday comes and goes and we still don't have a baby then I will come back to my sisters again, an hour from the hospital. Sigh.....
I bought a valentines book for baby a while back, I think I jinxed myself. lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - How are you doing hunni? We are all anxiously waiting for some news :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I took my rings off around 30 weeks I think I had slight swelling and still have some slight swelling so I was scared. I never swelled at all with my son. 

Jess I do hope baby comes soon! I'm going to be a piece away from the hospital to when I get back to NS makes me nervous unless my mil agrees to take skyler then I can stay at Bil and sils house which is only about 20 mins away. 

Jess I'm sure you'll make it one babe is so much less stress on the uterus! 4 lbs 6 oz at 33 weeks is decent. 

Sweets where are you!


----------



## lch28

my fingers never swelled ! lol. never took off my rings.
heres some pics of Jonathan :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Jonathan Asleep 2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









Jonathan in his Blue Hat.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Jonathan is such a cutie! :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

thanks ex!!


----------



## Excalibur

Happy 3 weeks old Jonathan :flower:


----------



## Jessica28

Ich - He is just perfect! I love the little blue hat!


----------



## lch28

:happydance: its gone by so fast!


----------



## lch28

thanks jess!!! my moms friend knitted it! its adorable!


----------



## Kelly9

Awww I just want to snuggle him <3 I miss my baby boy cuddles, now he's so big and with my belly it's hard to hold him :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hmmm still no Sweetz! I have a feeling Xander has arrived!!

Hate to take off my ring but guess I need to. :( Swelling comes and goes...and my stupid stretch marks are small and shallow but ITCHY and have noticed a couple more lines as baby puts tons of pressure on lower part of belly. All the oil and lotion and they still itch and appear!! Might have been worse if I didn't act proactively though..

Any recommendations on nursing bras? I am starting to shop for one now. I love the nursing pajamas I bought online. And they are presentable for hospital photos. :)

Kelly for your sake I hope u have a March baby! St. Patricks Day would be cool! Or the first day of spring! I am hoping for an Easter baby.

Ich Jonathan is blossoming, what a cutie!

Jess at least we know sooner than later that baby WILL be born!

Tabs where are u?


----------



## Kelly9

St patty's day would be cool but not spring, my ex b/f's b day was either the 20th or 21st of march so wouldn't mind missing that day. April 1st would also be acceptable but no later lol! Still going for operation get baby out at 37/38 weeks.


----------



## armymama2012

Dh wants our baby to be born on Father's day. If I go by the LMP due date, then 42 weeks would be June 18th so its possible. If I go by baby's exact due date based on 12 week ultrasound though, June 15th would be 42 weeks. Either way I dont think I will last until 42 weeks.


----------



## Excalibur

My brothers birthday is on St.Patricks day :)


----------



## Kelly9

My brothers b day is the day before on march 16 so I also hope I miss that day.


----------



## lch28

Thx ladies !


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army my brother's bday is June 17th so every so many yrs his bday falls on Father's Day. :)

I am excited to be a mommy on Mother's Day this year. :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

What! No updates? Thought there might be something from Tabs or Sweetz this AM. Guess I'll just go eat my cereal then... ;)


----------



## Excalibur

I had a look on Sweetz profile and she has been online posting in other threads, Xander hasn't arrived yet :)

I sound like a stalker :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

She probably just unsubscribed to our thread. Thanks for letting us know ex.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> She probably just unsubscribed to our thread. Thanks for letting us know ex.

You're welcome. Happy 34 weeks :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks :) I did post a pic in my journal yesterday if anyone wanted to see.


----------



## lch28

can you send me a link to it??


----------



## Kelly9

I don't have a link handy as I minimized my siggy but go to search and type in "kelly9" and the name of my journal is "a place for my thoughts"


----------



## armymama2012

looked but didnt see any bump pics!


----------



## Kelly9

Would be a couple pages back but they're there


----------



## Kelly9

With nursery pics as well :)


----------



## Kelly9

Here is the link to the page they're on: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/398143-place-my-thoughts-1725.html


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, thanks. You are still so small. I'll be that big in 4 weeks!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!! I am so sorry I haven't updated. I did not have internet there for a while. In all the craziness (and prego brain) I forgot to pay the cable bill LOL *WHOOPSIE!!!*

So what's been going on over here? Well lost plug last week (I think)...Sorry days/weeks seem to moosh all into one blob these days.Still doing the NST/BPP...what a pain in the butt. lol Baby is head down (YAY) unsure on dilation as I haven't been checked in a few weeks. (not sure why I haven't been, but I am sure they will today)

I have been having contractions, but up until today, nothing too regular. Today however I am in a buttload of pain. I can feel the pressure, no longer constipated (in the past 2 days I have had 5-6 bowel movements), Xander is moving still but not his normal jumping bean self, was a bit nauseous for the past 2 days as well. 

DH is leaving work early today (if at all possible) and taking me in for my NST early. He wants them to check cervix and all that stuff.

On a random note, my nursery is finally finished!! LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Update us after the apt!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - You're welcome. You have a cute little bump! :cloud9:


----------



## armymama2012

Yes, please do update after your appt Sweetz! I'm having a ton of pelvic pressure again. Maybe baby decided to go head down again.


----------



## Sweetz33

I will DEF update. I am so sorry I slacked there LOL

DH is on his way home early. He is going to help me take a bath. Then off to the hospital for testing and have them check me out.

Here are the nursery pictures. <3 I need to buy the mattress today.



Me last Saturday at 36 weeks..


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Sweetz!! Excited for you!! :D

Kelly I haven't went to your journal yet but I will def check the new pics out! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Cute nersery Sweetz. Do you have a theme or is it just boy colors?


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Cute nersery Sweetz. Do you have a theme or is it just boy colors?

Baseball and football :)


----------



## armymama2012

Nice!

I'm excited to spend 10 days with my mom at her place starting tomorrow night! Havent seen her other than over Skype since December 15th. She has lots of friends with toddlers too so Jerusha will get lots of playtime. 


I'm having so much fun planning my daughter's second birthday party. I already have a room at church booked and they will supply tables and chairs. Just chose out the theme pack. Now to decide on food and make the guest list so I can send out the invitations by mid April (due to my SIL's wedding and pregnancy we're having her 2nd birthday party the Saturday before her actual birthday).


----------



## Kelly9

Looks good sweetz and baby definitely looks low. I think I'll have more of a shape like yours in a couple of weeks with how low tulip is. 

Army I'm going home soon to and can't wait! I'll be home for 2 months though. Enjoy your trip.

I don't feel small ladies, sleeping is just getting worse and I have low hemoglobin so I'm on a crazy amount of iron to bring that back up ugh. Looks like baby dropped because in the last 2 weeks my fundal height went down .5cm's, I suspected as much though with the pressure.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kell I have take iron too....make sure to keep up with juices, and if needed stool softner bc those dang iron pills will stop you up like crazy!!

Headed into hospital in about 30 minutes. I call ahead so I don't have to sit in a waiting room. Those chairs are terribly uncomfortable. My appt isn't until 7:30 but they said get there around 6:30.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I have stool softener and high fiber foods, once I get to NS I'm going to get a prescription for some easier to digest iron pills.


----------



## lch28

oohh are u after sweetz kelly??


----------



## Kelly9

I should be but Jenny is close to my due date as well so it could be her next.


----------



## Sweetz33

at hospital on monitors. little over 2cm dilated 50% effacement regular contractions. Most likely will send me home...but waiting on midwifes call.


----------



## armymama2012

And after Jenny, it comes down to waiting for this little one to come out. Feels like forever.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Haha Army....it will be here before u know it!! Esp with all the events and everything u have going on! And with DH being gone. The time is gonna whiz by. :)

Sweetz that sounds great....so probably just a few more days then?! 

Kelly you will go first. My baby girl hasn't dropped and I have a feeling she is gonna stay in the jacuzzi til the end. Although I hope she comes between 37-40 wks. Jen 7891 is also due the same week as you. So it should be....Jess...Sweetz...Kelly...Jen....Jenny....Army.

Tabs where the heck are u?! I am assuming the witch showed since no news is bad news. But your spot is saved here! I am not giving up on u. :hugs:

Jess u still lingering in labor(less) limbo?

AFM had a good time working tonight. Lit candles on each table, decorated, and played a love song station. :) DH and I did breakfast and shopping earlier today. I found out Dollar General has a baby section!! Gonna make a turn next time I go out. Hehe! Ordered a bunch of flower hair bows to go on headbands for Lynn Marie...the headbands should be coming. Got them on ebay from Hong Kong. :haha: Will have flowers and bands of every color under the sun! :D Only one more day to pass until childbirth class!

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Right Jess is possibly still pregnant but hopefully not! And yes Jen is due right after me and has had twins so she could go before me to. There will be a bunch of us having babies in the coming month and some.

Tabs where are you? I agree with Jenny, did the witch show or not?

Sweetz you may have him in the next day or so, they may decide to induce. I was 2 cm's with regular contractions when my forewaters broke (then resealed) but I still progressed on my own and had Skyler 13 hours later.


----------



## tabs46001

Sorry been MIA witch showed as expected on the 4th right on time. We decided to stop trying so ive been keeping really busy not thinking about it. We still dtd but whenever we want to lol Supposed to be fertile right now we of course dtd last night it was vday but went to restroom on lunch today and have pink its not red and not enough to get to my undies but its pink on the tp so i have no clue whats going on. I havent tracked or checked anything havent even been paying attention til i saw the pink today so i have no idea what weirdness is going on. If anything new happens ill let you know but ive been laying low and keeping busy training for fitness competition ive lost another 5lbs now im down 25. Hope all is well with babies and bumps : )


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry she showed but great news on the weight loss you're doing fantastic! We're here for when you want us all I can suggest is Ov spotting for the pink.


----------



## tabs46001

That is what i was thinking too i told my husband that his vday dtd he just had to have injured me lmao haha i really don't even know o time i havent been paying attention havent even been looking at tp like usual just happend to see it pink out of the corner of my eye lol


----------



## tabs46001

well spotting is gone just like that it was there on my lunch but the second time i went it was gone and my last break i went and there was nothing no hint of pink at all so must just have been o spotting thats a first for me lol


----------



## lch28

maybe it means a big strong o!!


----------



## tabs46001

it means something just not sure what its something new though along with me just going to the restroom and wiped and got a blob of brownish yellowish cm mine has never been anything but clear sometimes a little white wouldnt u know my cycle im not paying attention my body would create new things oh well back to studying i have so much homework due sunday its gonna take my entire weekend had to decline an invitation to a "toy" party girls night tomorrow but I am going for Dean's list for the second term in a row and that doesn't come easily ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sorry to hear AF showed :(

Ooo your body is doing something..sending you lot's of baby :dust: :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

Tabs :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm achey tonight, wish I was your sweetz sitting 1 day shy of 37 weeks! Praying to the baby gods to let tulip come at 37-38 weeks.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm wishing Xander was outtt lol I am so anxious to just hold him! DH is super excited now too...it's cute lol


----------



## armymama2012

I'm still here chugging along. My mom bought me some super cute and comfy maternity clothes that she wants me to model for her today after I shower. 6 inches if my hair gets cut off on Tuesday!


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies :). 
Kelly I feel your pain, so much pressure and pubic bone pain! 40 days until my due date, but hoping my little guy shows around 38 weeks :). 
Sweetz you are so close, how exciting! 
Jenny how are you feeling? Still sick?
Tabs this just might be your month ;)
Jess any news?
Army yay for seeing your family :)


----------



## Kelly9

Jess must have had her baby by now they would have induced her surely.


----------



## lch28

Sweetz happy 37 weeks !!


----------



## tabs46001

well no more pink and no cm just the the few spots of pink on the pad and when i wiped and that one instance of the brownish cm that time i wiped last night it def is odd but im not reading into lol Made dh and my son some waffles this morning now its time for mommy to hit the books i don't even know that i am close to o'ing becaust i had some cm right after af but nothing since until that brownish one hhmm good luck to the ones about to pop ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Keeping everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

well we dtd last night and tmi but he was pretty deep to the point that nothing came out after lol i went to the restroom this morning (didn't get up last night) and when i wiped there was cm tinged with blood. i hope its a good sign and not something being wrong ive never had blood mid cycle like this but one time and that was a full flow in the middle of my cycle not in the cm or the pink spots. I have a 5 page paper to write so i am gonna get on it let me know what you laides think ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I have a very good feeling about you this cycle! Sounds like Implantation maybe? :dust: :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

at this point no clue the only cm i have had was right after af and then yesterday good thing we dtd last night cause ive dried up completely today not anything at all now i usually get cm for a few days during o not one day. I have no idea what o day would be taking it as yesterday though cd12 had the pink spots cd13 had ewcm dtd and had cm with blood streaked in it and cd14 today dry as can be nada nothing lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sounds like your body is doing something :winkwink:

Keeping everything crossed for you, hope this is your lucky cycle :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh feeling absolutely miserable today ladies. Nauseous, backache, cramping, leg cramp in right leg, very*irritable, and extremely exhausted. Not sure if these are good signs or that I'm getting sick again. I just want my boy here so my body goes back to normal. Had insane nesting yesterday so idk.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Sorry to hear you are feeling so rubbish, sounds like it won't be long though until Xander makes an appearance. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs good luck with the paper and the mysterious spotting.

Sweetz he'll be here soon. 

I'm still pretty uncomfortable to but trying to enjoy every bit of movement I can cause I know I'll miss it when she comes out. I start my 2 day trip back to NS tomorrow with my son and am very excited about that!


----------



## Sweetz33

Had hubby take a picture last night per my mom's request. I am so ready for Xander to come out lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Wow!! What a bump! I'm not surprised you are ready for Xander to come out! Lovely picture though :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Oddly enough, I have only gained around 7-8 lbs. Docs said he will be about a 5lb baby...I told them they are full of it. LOL My midwife is more realistic, she says around 8-9lbs and tall. My daughter came at 38 weeks and was 9lbs 10oz almost 20 inches long. My surrogate preterm at over 5lbs (34 weeks). I think my docs have wishful thinking hahaahaha

My daughter is now 10 and stands almost at my shoulder. The last time I saw the surrogate, she was 5 and was already past my waist. Both are very tall kids.


----------



## Sweetz33

One of the BEST videos I have seen in a while so had to share.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=508706093269


----------



## Kelly9

Wow i can see why you want him out, he looks like he's trying to squeeze out through your belly button!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Yeah Doctors live in dream land I think :rofl: 

Wow..that is big for a 38 weeker! Sounds like Xander is going to be tall aswell :)


----------



## Sweetz33

My dad is 6'4" all muscle. I was born at almost 9lbs a month early. I am also the tallest at 5'"6ish (my mom is 5 foot nothing lol) I told them ahead of time, I have big babies. I don't think they believed me. I did my daughter natural birth so, yeah, can you say painful? It is going to be more painful this time around bc I am doing it natural, with no epidural. Yes, I know, I'm crazy lol TG it is my midwife delivering my son and not the doc. I mean he is cool and all, but the midwife is more down to earth haha


----------



## Excalibur

You sure do deliver big babies!! Maybe they will believe you depending on what weight Xander is :shock:

Tyler was 9lbs 10.5oz and he was 9 days late! I delivered him naturally with no epidural! :happydance:

That video is hilarious by the way :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

God i hope my baby is under 8 pounds!


----------



## Jessica28

My rainbow baby is here! Team yellow turned team PINK much to my surprise on Feb. 12th, 10:35 am. My sister had training in the next town over so she took me along with her and we stayed in the hotel.... the first night in the hotel, my water broke around 3 am... we went to the hospital around 5, but i didnt see a doctor until 8. Was fully dilated and there was no time for any pain meds or anything. OH made it in just before she made her debut! She is just perfect and we have called her Ashley Kadence. She was 7lbs, 9oz!


----------



## Kelly9

YAY!!! and I KNEW it was a girl!!!! Do you have any pics of her you can or will post? Congrats rainbow mama.


----------



## tabs46001

congrats jessica : )


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Jess! So glad you finally have your rainbow baby and you didnt have to be induced! Very pretty name and sounds likea very healthy weight. Did she have lots of hair?


----------



## Jessica28

I am trying to upload a picture but they are saying the file is too large...trying to figure out how to reduce them down in size!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Awww Jess I have tears in my eyes reading your post!!! What a blessing!!! I hope my birth goes like that too because I am aiming for as natural as possible...but with an open mind so I don't jinx everything by being too nit picky. She is a great size!! I am thrilled for u. Couldn't ask for better! :dance: So how was labor?? CONGRATS!! :hugs: Can't wait for pictures!

Tabs sounds like maybe it could be implantation. But I don't want to go crazy with ideas! Cautiously optimistic. And way to go on all the fitness achievements! :) Hope u managed to get all your schoolwork done. Sounds like life is smooth and on track for u.

Lil thinking of u! Hope classes are going well!

Wow I am getting excited just thinking full term is a month away for me today. Class yesterday was good. I think hubby learned a lot from it....understands the physical side of what I am going through better and what I still have to go through. And he is also more educated for support role. He wants to practice the tricks we saw. :) I love him. Cannot wait to meet this bundle of joy. She is dropping some...see a change in my belly and feel the internal change in pressure. Yippee!

Kelly under 8 is great. I am hoping the same. I weighed 8lb 5.5oz. and was about two weeks late...third child.

Sweetz WOW! He has to be more than 5lb. You're full term for goodness sake! Love that watermelon. :D Can't wait til he's here!

Ich how u feeling?

It is so amazing to witness all these answered prayers.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! Congret Jess! To resize pic, open it under paint. There is a resize option.


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler was 7 pounds 13 ounzes but he was skinny cause he was 22.5 inches long so really not a big baby just long, I think tulip will be shorter and chubbier, I guess so long as her head is on the smaller side it won't be so bad lol.


----------



## lilblossom

Jess that is truly wonderful...am sure you are on :cloud9:. I have updated your info on first thread.

Classes are going fine so far. actually getting ready to leave for today's classes so will try to do a more complete update later.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Woohoo!! Congratulations on your :pink: bundle of joy! So happy for you that you didn't have to be induced :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures!! :wohoo:


----------



## tabs46001

headache and backache like i get with af they both never stopped after af was gone on top of o pains ugh now gonna start my school work since i got off work early because we were slow then hitting the gym with my sister tonight competition doesnt start for another 2 months and ive already lost 25 pounds cant wait to see what happens its gonna be brutal but it will be worth it when im half my size and i win all those prizes lmao


----------



## lilblossom

So I am back to give a more complete update to you fine ladies.

Congrats to Jess and possibly Sweetz by now. Oh my how the babies are just coming left and right. This time last year we were just beginning our journeys together on another thread. I am thrilled that most of our thread have gotten their rainbows and for those of us who didn't, we are finding joy in other areas of our lives. 

I feel like my journey has come full circle as I was given an essay assignment in english 201 that gave me an opportunity to write about my loss. This was difficult and even harder knowing it may come up in class for peer review. I am hoping she doesn't do that with the first essay but if she does so be it. It is probably the most honest essay I have ever written. It will be even better after I rewrite it. If anyone wants to read it after I finish it and submit the final draft, I will send it by email or private message but would rather not post it in the public forums.

That aside, I am also taking Medical terminologies and that class is hard. So much to memorize and lets face it folks...I am not exactly a spring chicken. I just keep plugging away and hope that enough sticks to pass the class haha.

I hate Math...let me say that again in case i wasn't clear...I detest math. I do not understand why they need to muck up math with all the letters of the alphabet....Ughhh. 

My other class is psych 2, human development Life Span...that one isn't too bad so far.

On a personal note, my husband and I have joined a gym and I have left my job to have more time for classes. I may have already told you all that. I love not working there anymore because I had grown to dread my shifts. It seemed like I was carrying 2 times my own weight. 

This months cycle has been really goofy..had an early lh surge on like cd 5 that I disregarded as too early then had 3 days in a row from cd 10 to cd 13. Also had lots of unusual cramping but have been careful to avoid any surprises...lol this is a real switch from this time last year when i was practically desperate to get pregnant again.

So that should just about update you all on all things Lil :happydance:

Hope everyone is have a lovely day. Can't wait for spring!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

funny lil i too am having unusual cramping ; ) hhmm lmao im not reading into my stuff either just find them oddly new

does your textbook for med term have a website. Ours has this amazing website where they have interactive tools and games to help you learn the words its helped a bunch.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lil I would LOVE to read the essay. God works in mysterious ways doesn't He? As for Math....BLECH....nasty. If you ever need help in any Psych class I'm your girl! I was a Psych major in school. Total geek in that area lol

Xander hasn't made his debut quite yet...Last Thursday forgot to set up NST/BPP appt apparently *WHOOPS* but they are cool. They actually called me and asked if I was coming in or not haha!! I said OPPS MY B!! They also said since I have been having contractions and period like cramping still they are going to do a labor check (one can only hope lol). They said a red flag was the fact I landed up having vomiting and the runs this morning after breakfast. If I am not in labor, then testing it is HAHAHA!! On Thursday I was 2cm, 50% effaced so we will see what I am today! 

Funny thing....they have a pool going on at L&D to see which group of nurses will be on when I actually am in labor. We all know each other by name ROFL. Joan is my fav, she is an older lady with a young spirit and CONSTANTLY cracks me up. She was training a new girl, and I walked in and was like "wassup Joan" and I went into one of the triage rooms and set myself up on the monitors. The new nurse looked at me in shock. Joan then said "Oh she is a pro...she has been having to do this for weeks...Hey M, do you mind showing her how it is done so I can finish this paperwork up?" Me: "Sure thing Joan" HAHA!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I hate math to lil so no worries there. I'm sorry about the unusual cramping. I hope your classes go well. 

Sweetz, cant wait to hear your update! Sorry about the vomiting and the runs.


----------



## Sweetz33

It's all good Army...at this point it is like well damn...not again....*pulls out baby wipes and then brushes teeth* lol Funny how when your pregnant, nothing really surprises you when it comes to bodily functions. HAHA


----------



## lilblossom

I'm not overly worried about the pysch class...I am doing the virtual child thing that came with the course and that is what I will be doing all the writing assignments on. I will let everyone know when my paper is done and give my email to you all to let me know if you want to read it.

Tabs, we don't have a website that I am aware of but do have a disk which I am about to play with.


----------



## tabs46001

thats awesome sweetz hope your almost ready ; ) 

my best friend is about to pop she is 36 weeks doc thinks that her boy will be here by 37 weeks. She is 75% effaced and 2cm dialated well that was last week so probably more. her boss will not let her go on leave until she goes into labor she is a hair stylist so on her feet all day. Her boss under scheduled for Friday so she will have to pull a 10 hour shift to make up for it. I am pretty sure she is gonna go in labor during or immediatly following that shift. She doesnt even get breaks when she is working cause she works to give her co worker breaks. Well I am the closest to the salon she works at so I am on call Friday lol Was hoping to get my tax check before he came so i can get him even more stuff lol 

afm oh my i feel like someone kicked me hard in my uterus so prob o pains fun stuff lol


----------



## lch28

sweets your bump is seriously impressive!! hope he gets here soon!

jessica congrats mama!! cant wait for pics!

kelly i totally know what you mean about missing movement! i miss feeling jonathans kicks!


----------



## lch28

oh p.s my lil man is 1 month old!!


----------



## Kelly9

1 month already! It does go by fast.

Sweetz he's a coming

Lil thanks for the update I hope classes aren't to hard on you!

I'm sitting at the hotel watching "look who's talking" while my son gets into everything. We have 3 flights to catch tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

Wow Kelly, I thought you can't fly in the last few weeks


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz it sure does sound like ur about there. Bodily flush is a good sign!!

Lil sounds like you have a nice load of work cut out for u! Math is so cool but can be so frustrating at the same time. Glad you are doing well. And I would also love to read ur paper.

Ich can't believe it's been a month! 

I am also going to miss feeling baby girl wriggling and kicking. I LOVE IT. Almost feel like a part of my body will be missing after birth. I am so used to our schedule and her little patterns...like when I wake up in the AM she wakes up and wiggles. It is so precious.

Ordered a Gownie Hospital gown today. Snaps up the back for coverage. Will be nice when walking the L&D floor. Also ordered slipper socks.  And some aromatherapy oils and a diffuser. And some unscented body butter for DH to use to rub me when I'm in pain. ;) Oh! And almost forgot I also ordered a birthing ball....got a weighted one so it won't roll like crazy. I feel crazy but am looking fwd to L&D.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Happy 1 month old Jonathan :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz, with all 3 of us kids my mom got the runs 12 hours before labor started. Hopefully same for you.


----------



## Kelly9

You can fly up till 36 weeks so I'm good for another week. After tomorrow though I won't be flying till she arrives. I am also picking up an exercise ball to bounce on once I get to NS.

I ordered a new point and shoot camera since DH wouldn't let me take the dslr due to him wanting to take pics of the northern lights while I"m gone so that was the compromise :) I don't mind as I found the DSLR hard to use and don't know much about it. I got the Nikon 1 J2 so its still a decent camera but not as hard to use with some of the DSLR functions still. It got in to NS today and my mil picked it up, I am very excited to play with it! and it's HOT PINK! whoot!

Jenny the nurses just gave me a housecoat to go over my hospital gown, I did pack a sports bra for when I'm in the shower though since a towel usually doesn't stay up while sitting on a bench.


----------



## Sweetz33

Happy 1 month lil man!

AFM...Well ladies slightly frustrated after my appointment this evening. My boy is ready to come, perfect position etc.. My body is having regular contractions. Problem is my cervix will not dilate past a bit over 2! They said apparently all the stupid meds they gave me to STOP labor have tricked my body into not wanting to go into labor. This has caused me to have an irritable uterus which is constantly cramping (hence the pain). They can't induce until 39 weeks due to some stupid regulation put on local hospitals. Arrrrggghh! They told me to do the walk and squat. One problem...I have a sprained right ankle. So they said the next best thing for me to do is have sex and have him finish in me and hold the sperm in for a few minutes to soften cervix. Ugh....so frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

That sucks, will they strip your membranes? Thats not inducing just making things more favourable? On the plus side you only have 11 more days to wait, that'll pass super quick! Hang in there.


----------



## Jessica28

Heres my perfect little rainbow for all those who were waiting to see her!
 



Attached Files:







598575_10151471602826690_1185406432_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> Heres my perfect little rainbow for all those who were waiting to see her!

Simply perfect, congrats Jess


----------



## tabs46001

oh my she is adorable jess : )


----------



## armymama2012

She's gorgeous jess!

Ugh...I have the runs and lots of pressure on my lower left abdomen. Hopefully it eases up.


----------



## tabs46001

My best friend lost her mucus plug this morning I don't think she is gonna make it to that 10hour shift friday lol I am so excited to be a god mother soon : )


----------



## Kelly9

Awww so cute! And wow she looks like daddy!


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - She's beautiful hun :cloud9:

I can't believe Tyler is 2 months old today! Time is flying! He had his 1st set of immunisations today, it broke my heart! :cry:


----------



## tabs46001

awe ex : ( they dont get easier either lol


----------



## Kelly9

I was just going to say they get easier Ex lol. Especially when they're not getting as many in one go cause then they tend not to freak out as much about them.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess she is precious! I agree she looks like her daddy!! :)

Sweetz hope it kicks up a notch soon!!

Happy two months Ex!

Good suggestion on the sports bra Kelly.


----------



## Kelly9

^ yup it was all I kept wishing for when in labour with my son, not that I minded who saw my boobs at that point but it was cold since I kept the shower spray aimed at the small of my back so having a layer of warmth would have helped. Mines a nursing sports bra to so double bonus except it'll be wet haha.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - The Nurse said they don't get easier as the older they are, they know what's coming :(

Kelly - Tyler had a jab in each leg today, I have given him some Calpol to ease the pain, poor little man! 

Jenny - Thank you :)


----------



## Sweetz33

What an A DOOR AH BULL baby!!! Def looks like dada!!! :)

Happy 2 months Ex. Poor baby...I hated when my daughter got all those shots. I am actually electing against Xander getting them all. The surrogate only got the RSV bc she was a premie and is healthy as a horse. 

Tabs hella cool on the God-Mom thing! YAY!

They no longer sell maternity bras around where I live, and even if they did, finding one that fit would be impossible. I am currently a 34DD (just fits) and my milk hasn't even started to come in yet. I am going sports bra all the way.

AFM...Got a call from doc this morning who is in SHOCK I haven't given birth yet. He said he received the paperwork of my tests last night and told me baby is ready to come at any time, but my body is not behaving. Can we say hella frustrating? So he coined a phrase which I will be starting at completion of this post....

"Operation Xander Extraction" (lol)

1. WALK as much as possible (this will be painful and difficult as I have a sprained ankle...but it WILL be done lol)
2. Warm/not too hot bath for 20-30 minutes 2-3x a day. Instead of sitting in tub, squat in tub. God I am going to look funny doing this one.
3. Stretches. He said do butterfly stretches while sitting and on my back. The latter DH needs to help with.
4. Sex, sex and more sex. Yeah DH was happy about this one. *sigh* Men....lol Apparently baby batter has a chemical in it that helps. So what got me in this mess in the first place will get me out of it too!! ROFL
5. Eat things that cause me to (eh hem) have faster bathroom runs. ie:drink more juice, fibers, hot sauce lol He said the cramping from that might help too. I am really not wanting to do this one, due to the heartburn...we will see.

It is time............lol Wish me luck y'all!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Thank you :D Aww bless, it's awful seeing them cry so much, although it doesn't last long, it still broke my heart :( 

Good Luck with Operation Xander Extraction :dust:


----------



## lch28

jess she is adorable!

aww ex, so not looking forward to jonathans 2 month appt..

sweetz get that baby out!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm trying!!! lol Hard to tell if what I am having is contractions or my uterus revolting. All I know is I can't WAIT to have my water break or get the bloody show. I need visual evidence bc other then that my body won't let me know! I do know since I have started Operation Xander extraction, the pains have gotten a bit stronger....so hopefully it is working. Did some walking, and the stretches, a few squats here and there. Had a very large (and relieving) loose bowel movement (I know TMI) but that is a good sign. UGH...come out Xander-Doo!! lol


----------



## lch28

i had diarrhea for 2 days b4 my water broke lol


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - It was awful! Every baby handles it differently though, Jonathan might not even cry, you never know. Tyler has his next lot of Immunisations in just 4 weeks time! :(

Sweetz - Sounds like your eviction techniques are working :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Phase "let's get it on" shall begin in a couple hours lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Good luck :thumbup:

Sending you lot's of labour vibes :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Ex! Come onnnnnnnn Xander-Doo! The world is waiting to meet you!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - You're welcome hun. The world most definetly is waiting to meet you little man! Get a wiggle on :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Come on Sweetz! You are SuperWoman! Get that baby out! Glad that it sounds like it was working. I had the runs really bad yesterday but no sign of it today. My mom says she had diarrhea really bad 12 hours before she went into labor with all 3 of us. I had no tell-tale signs of labor coming on with my daughter. 

We watched some of my baby videos last night and we were laughing most of the time. I was pretty funny. I ignored my dad if he didnt do what I wanted, lol. Apparently my sister didnt open her eyes for almost a week after she was born because all she wanted to do was sleep, so my mom would unwrap her blanket in order to try and get her eyes to open but didnt work until she was 4-5 days old. 

Well I'm getting my hair cut this afternoon! 8 inches are coming off! Here is a picture of how long my hair is now and a picture of how I'm getting it cut (my hair will be about 1.5 inches longer than the picture shows though):
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9835.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









choice4.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tabs46001

The day is here at the hospital with my best friend im chief back rubber lol they say he should be here by this afternoon yay : )


----------



## lilblossom

I think it's a little how many spring babies are coming now:)


----------



## tabs46001

I'm a god mommy he came over a month early but he is 5lbs 12oz and amazing : )
 



Attached Files:







zyler.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









zyler2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jessica28

Awww, he is so sweet Tabs... and what a head of hair!!


----------



## armymama2012

Here are my pictures of my new haircut: (Please forgive how tired I look. It was nearly midnight when my mom tookthem and the lighting wasnt the best in her kitchen). I'm still learning all the styling I can do with this haircut but it is definitely not as heavy as when I had it down to my boobs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0761.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0754.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0756.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Congratulations on becoming a God Mummy :happydance:


----------



## lch28

love the new hair!

tabs hes beautiful awww

Jonathan had a renal ultrasound to check his kidneys which were noted enlarged during my pregnancy. His kidney is still enlarged. Tomorrow he is having a VCUG done =[ my poor baby. Heres what it is from a site..

What is a VCUG (Voiding* Cysto-Urethrogram)?

A VCUG evaluates a child's bladder size, shape, and capacity, as well as the urethra. The urethra is the small tube that connects the bladder with the outside of the body. This procedure can also determine if a child has reflux &#8212; a condition where urine from the bladder goes upward back to the kidneys. This exam may be ordered after a child experiences frequent urinary tract infections.

A VCUG is obtained by the use of fluoroscopy and a contrast agent introduced through a catheter in the bladder. This exam is performed on children of all ages.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Awww poor Jonathan! I hope everything goes well hun, I'm sure it will do. Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Happy 1 month old baby Jonathan <3


----------



## lch28

thank you :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

I dont think I had that done but I did have afew ultrasounds during middle school that confirmed that my bladder was smaller than the average for kids my age. I had the ultrasounds because I had occasional bed-wetting (embarrassng) even into early high school. 

All my other organs were average sized though. I will pray for him as he goes through this at such a young age.


----------



## Kelly9

I had that done as a kid due to frequent uti's whatever it does it fixed my problems! Hopefully they're just checking all angles out to make sure no complications will come from his kidney. 

Nice hair cut! 

Tabs congrats! Maybe tulip will follow suit and come for 36 weeks lol.


----------



## lch28

thank you hun! your getting so close. cant wait!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army love the hair! 

Yay for being god mommy of such a qt pie! 

Ich they are watching that in Xander too. Apparently it is fairly common. I will keep both of you in my prayers. &#9829;


AFM-my little bugger is still snug as a bug in a rug LOLZ I did have an odd pain about an hour ago that caught me off guard. It felt like someone stabbed me in my vah jay jay. Not pleasant at all. Called on call. They said it is 1 of 2 things. I'm FINALLY dilating or baby has fully engaged. Either way we have progress ladies! I guess hubby giving me some BD'n last night helped haha! I will say alll his movements are now feling lower yay! Im so happy....i thought i was broken lol.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs congrats on the beautiful baby godson!! He's a tiny little cutie!

Sweetz, just watch that ticker go! He's making the most of being in the womb! :)

Ich I hope your sweet Jonathan goes through everything ok! So hard to go through all that when you really just want to keep him home for Mommy/baby time. :(

Army nice going on the hair cut! You are braver than me. My hair is always the same...just various amounts of highlights now and then. :) Too afraid to cut it because I love twisting it up into a particular style all the time for work. 

A guy we know at the bank just had a baby girl Tuesday morning...they were team yellow! Wanting to start a stroller walking club with his wife, a friend of mine, and one other lady who is due in early May.

Doc appt tomorrow AM, yay! Pretty sure after this one I am on weekly appts. Exciting!!!

Nipple cream came in the mail....and a few other goodies I ordered for labor. And some washable organic nursing pads. :) Tried out my L&D cd and it is so relaxing...makes me zone out....hope it does so on the big day too!!

Well this week just flew by! Hope everyone enjoys the start of the weekend!


----------



## Kelly9

Mmm I need to make sure I have everything for my hospital bag. I'm covered for baby but all I have for me is clothes for the day I leave some pads and nursing pads and a nursing bra. I didn't use much with skyler. Will pack camera and laptop last minute but really don't think I'll need much else.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh crap I need to finish mine! Lol! Clothes for me, pads, sports bra, omg omg omg....lol ty for reminding me!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol yeah I'd finish yours sweetz!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well turns out the odd pain I had last night was Xander getting more comfie in my pelvis. :) Woke up and said to DH man my belly feels different this morning. He looked at it and said well it looks different. Sure enough, went to bathroom mirror and BAM I now have a steep slope not shelf. Epic....lol Maybe now I will start dilating like a normal almost 38 week pego lady. :)


----------



## armymama2012

You go Sweetz! Is your bag done? I"m going to pack mine once I reach 34 weeks.

Yay, only double digits for me now!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol not even close to done Hahahaha I'm such a slacker


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for double digits


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is done I think. I just need to make sure I have what I want for myself.


----------



## armymama2012

Baby J barely ate anything yesterday and she screamed when my mom got on the phone (my mom is in Puerto Rico for a girls trip until Monday). Then my dad lifted her over the baby gate over the stairs to the sunroom (only 3 steps) and he leaned to far and they both fell onto the tile floor. My dad hit the side of his head. Baby J was shaken up but no bruises or broken bones so she calme down after 30 minutes of cuddling and screaming. The puppies got worried about her and wanted to keep licking her. Today I have no clue what we're going to do for dinner since the roads are icy and my dad wont be here. We have leftover chiken but and vegetabls but my parents only eat this ancient grain called quinoa or rice and I'm horrible at cooking them. Tomorrow if the weather warms up we are going to take Baby J to the Children's Museum downtown for a few hours and then probably out to lunch. I've decided that we are staying here until next Friday since my daughter is very attached to my mom and my mom wants to help me clean my house from top to bottom next weekend. 

Oh, one more thing, DH has decided he doesnt like ANY of the planning I had done for Baby J's birthday party. Instead of in the basement of church in late April he wants it in a public park shelter in May. I tried to talk him out of the May part since t is morely likely I will go into labor anytime after May 10th. He wouldnt change his mind. Kinda wish I didnt bring the topic up. He is impossible to satisfy and if I go against him he views me as a rebellious wife who sets out to upset him.


----------



## tabs46001

army i feel you there on the dh troubles my dh did that constantly when he was deployed. Its to do with them being gone so they arent involved in all the day to day so they want to over control things to make up for it. It takes a very strong patient women to put up with them soldiers lol hope you guys can reach a happy medium : )


----------



## armymama2012

I want his input but if I ask its like I dont get a say in how it goes but if I dont ask he thinks I'm upsetting him on purpose! I asked 2 questions yesterday and he was like "You want me to plan the whole thing from halfway across the world?" No! I just want you to be involved. I just asked when you want me to have it and what you want her presents from us to be!


----------



## tabs46001

ya thats military men for you either they want nothing to do with it or they want to control it entirely lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Marine (retired), ex cop, Hispanic hubby here.....VERY controlling at times.....good thing I'm an Irish/Italian hardheaded, raised by a Hispanic family, wife. He tries to control everything, I put him in his place rofl. He has softened up the past (almost) year we have been married.


----------



## lilblossom

armymama2012 said:


> I want his input but if I ask its like I dont get a say in how it goes but if I dont ask he thinks I'm upsetting him on purpose! I asked 2 questions yesterday and he was like "You want me to plan the whole thing from halfway across the world?" No! I just want you to be involved. I just asked when you want me to have it and what you want her presents from us to be!

You may have to try one of the parenting tricks on him you would use with a child...give him 2 choices...either of which you would be happy with and let him pick. that way he feels involved and you don't feel like he doesn't appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Sweetz33

good idea lil


----------



## Sweetz33

Forgot to post this earlier...but here is the 37 week to 38 week belly drop!!!



Won't be long now ladies!


----------



## armymama2012

Definitely not a shelf anymore! Yay, come on Sweetz's body, get in line!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah now if I drop something it becomes a treat for the dogs, not a second chance for me to eat it HAHAHA


----------



## lch28

lmao!! omg yay i cant wait till he arrives so i can see pics!!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Yay for double digits! 

Sweetz - Your bump has definetly dropped! Won't be long now :happydance:


----------



## lch28

ex!! Tylers 2 months old! how much is he weighing in?

Jonathan weighed 8lb4oz when he was last weighed at 3 weeks. He is now drinking 3-4 (usually 4) oz every 3 hours. Sometimes every 2 at night


----------



## Sweetz33

:happydance:

Ok I feel like a total dork but a HUGE wave of excitement and "OMG I WANNA DANCE AND JUMP AROUND LIKE AN IDIOT" type emotion just hit me!!! For some reason it just kicked in hardcore that I will soon have my son in my arms....OMG what a friggin AWESOME feeling!! I am so happy right now that I feel like my heart is gunna burst out of my chest!!! YAY!!! ^_^


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - My baby boy is growing up too quick! When we got him weighed last week, he was exactly 13lbs. 

Sounds like Jonathan is doing well hun, Tyler is drinking 6oz every 4 hours.


----------



## lch28

I heard baby should never have more then 32 oz of formula. sometimes he has up to 38 though


----------



## Excalibur

It's better to feed on demand hun, if baby is hungry, then you feed them, I don't think those extra few oz's will do any harm, if you are worried though, then ask your health visitor :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I was always told, feed until full. But my last little one was almost 10 years ago so things might of changed LOL The surrogate turns 7 in a week and my daughter will be 11 on the 21st of March


----------



## lilblossom

When my daughter stopped being satisfied with just formula and breastmilk I had to mix a little cereal in with the formula and that made the difference. Doctor gave the ok but it was my mother in law who raised 5 kids of her own and countless foster children that suggested it first. Mother always knows best lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah they tell you not to mix cereal in bottles anymore though. I mean honestly you'd think they'd have chosen one way and stick with it! How many time have doctors flip flopped about thing like that. It's so frustrating! 

Sweetz definitely a drop!!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

our pediatrician had us put the baby oatmeal in my son's bottle. He had a special bottle for it that was for cereal mixed with formula we didnt do that for a while but it helped him a lot he was waking up an abnormal amount of times for feeding like every hour and it worked i cant remember how many months he was though they make those bottles that comes with bottle top cereal feeder top and a sippy top that is what she had us get


----------



## armymama2012

We did the baby cereal in the special X cut bottles when my son was just past 3 months old and did it for 3 weeks I think. I had just stopped breastfeeding because I got really sick and was having migraines.


----------



## Sweetz33

yeah right before 3 mo the surrogate was put on formula and cereal....the formula was just not enough for her.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz your bump is a ski slope for sure!!! :dance: I don't want to sound dumb but who is surrogate child u keep referring to? I don't think I know the story. You better pack that bag girl!! :)

Lol Kelly, typical mommy....u must also remember yourself! If this were not my first time, I might do the same. The land of the unknown has me trying to prepare as much as I can though. 

Army yay for double digit days! It seems like your pregnancy is FLYING by. As for party predicament..I like Lil's idea. :)

Ran myself silly at work tonight. I sweated so much I actually checked to see if my water broke. :haha: I won't be surprised at all if that is what eventually happens. Cannot believe the pace I am keeping at this stage. Insanity! .... Anyway....doc appt went fine. Going every week now. That makes the countdown so easy to digest. .... took my socks off tonight and can clearly see the fluid retention in my body. I am up 36lb now. I think I have packed a ton of fluid on. Doc said to drink water religiously to help me not puff up too badly...


----------



## Sweetz33

Story behind the surrogate....

I was raped by someone (who at the time was a friend. ..no longer is) and instead of terminating the pregnancy, I kept it. Reason being a friend of mine was unable to conceive due to cancer and a partial hysterectomy. I kept the pregnancy going so that she had the joy of being a mommy. :)


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz, thats pretty awesome of you to do for you friend. i am not sure I could have done that so I admire your courage and strength.

Jenny, someone once told me that warm or room temp lemon water just before bed will reduce water retention....I live in MD where most are addicted to crabs but the added salt is hell for older women. This was a tip from a close friend who suffers with retention. Hope it is helpful to you.


----------



## tabs46001

Sweetz you are an amazing person : )


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - I agree with the other ladies, you are one amazing lady! :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

so i was nice and took a shift for a lady who works our weekend shift because she needed a day off and now im being smited for my good deed cause i am cramping and feel wet like im gonna start my period boo


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i don't know if any of you will know but i have a question.... i was checking my cervix and mucus to see if af is ready to come tomorrow or the next and i found something i don't recall ever seeing before. I got a glob of cream/yellow tinted mucus and there was stringy mucus also (same color)....mucus plug forming maybe? I don't know, but i'm all excited and got my hopes up again! Is this a good sign or no? maybe mucus plug forming?


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm not amazing....I am just me. I was put in a potential bad experience and I turned it good. Besides, that precious little girl didn't do anything wrong, why shouldn't she be given a chance at life? No my friend on the other hand....I kicked his ass....literally....LOLZ

Mama...not quite sure. I didn't get that personally.

AFM - I am so drained right now!! When you are ready to pop....bad idea to take a rottie and pit to the vet by yourself, then to Petco, then pay a bunch of bills...then end the day by sitting in the hot FL sun for 5-6hrs at a BBQ. *facepalm* I must remember...I AM NOT SUPERWOMAN!!! haha!!! So thought, well let me take a nice bath as my legs are cramping, ankles are swollen and back is super tense....NOPE!! Xander threw a hissyfit 10 minutes in LOL Then contractions started up....Soooo.....now I am sitting on the pulled out futon, watching DH play a video game (lol) and relaxing. 

Any day lil man....please HAHA


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know either honestly Mama, sorry. 

Sweetz, are these contractions the real thing or just a temporary reaction to your day? 

I'm sorry to hear what you went though Sweetz. I have been there except it was my at the time boyfriend who raped me. I didnt get pregnant though. My parents liked the guy but I never told them about that day. Only me and 3 other people know.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope he comes soon for your Sweetz and that was a very nice thing you did for your couple friends. 

I'm enjoying my time home, swelling a lot more to Jenny so I hear ya. I can almost start trying to get this baby out of me! 

Hi everyone else, got a ton of journals to catch up on.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz wow, yeah, that was super unselfish. So you still are in contact with them?? The keeping the baby is one thing...I would too. But to bless someone else like that is so touching. I hope you are amazingly blessed when Xander comes. HURRY UP CHILD! LOL! You sound like me with all your running around. I guess it is good that we can still boot scoot n boogie being huge and all! Thankful for my health.

Lil thanks for the tip. I will try it for sure! 

Kelly I thought to myself that maybe my hands went down and shoved my ring on a bit ago....yeah...ummm....sat wrestling with soap and water to wriggle it off. :haha: Guess it was wishful thinking! I am all about some get the baby out efforts, but I am not gonna start just yet. But by St Patty's Day for sure. Probably once I hit 37 wks March 10th. 

:dance: My gown, stress balls, aromatherapy oils, and electric oil diffuser came today! Now just waiting for my ball. Whoop whoop!

Tabs I hope it isn't the witch. Too soon isn't it? I had discharge before BFP.

Mama...I am not sure it would necessarily be the plug forming because that should stay put....but discharge is normal. Not sure though whether it is pregnancy discharge or just discharge....I have read into stuff like that on myself too many times and know it cam go both ways. A first response should give a good result now for u at 11dpo though! Lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## tabs46001

ya i still have 8 days til af should be here i have been feeling like she is here wet and crampy but didnt have anything but a tiny bit of clear cm not even enough to see what the consistancy was just enough to see the glimmer of it on the tp so maybe she is coming early who knows lol im studied out for the night my brain cant take anymore so im going to bed taking my son with me grocery shopping even though dh is off work its kind of our bonding he loves going grocery shopping with mommy and he is a really well behaved 2 year old so its never a hassle to take him with me actually more fun cause he is the funniest kid ever lol just ask him he will tell you he randomly says something starts laughing hysterically and then goes " I so funny" lmao hope you all are having a good weekend I am going to go visit my god son when i get done with my paper tomorrow he keeps getting cuter : )


----------



## Kelly9

For me it's more my knuckles that are big I can't get my rings over them but the bottom part is still skinny from wearing them for years, I guess just the tiny bit of inflammation can make rings not go on? 

I can't figure out if I'm get sick or not, throat has been scratchy for 3 days but nothing else has developed, so if it is a bit of a bug hopefully thats all that happens, if I get sick now in the home stretch I'll be sick for delivery.

I'm going to start operation get baby out as of tuesday at 36 weeks, seeing as how I don't think it'll work and if it does anything it should take a while. I see the maternal fetal medicine people here on tuesday as well so will talk about stripping membranes early etc to get things going a little sooner. Delivering at 38 weeks would be nice but anywhere from 37 and up works I'm just uncomfortable and I'm eager for swelling to go down. It's gotten bad in my legs, I'd estimate about 5 pounds worth throughout my body.

Tabs another week will tell if Af shows.


----------



## Excalibur

I definetly don't miss pregnancy swelling..I took my rings off quite early on during my pregnancy as I could feel them getting tight. My feet/ankles didn't swell until after I had delivered Tyler though :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

When it came to operatin baby extraction....sex and nipple stimulation did it for the big drop I think. Appt with OB tomorrow. If I don't pop tonight hopefully I get good news in the morning lol my body is so drained at this point.....


----------



## Kelly9

I hope i don't swell after, I can still see some of my ankle bones just not as much. 

Sweetz hopefully you get good news! I can't wait for my next apt, kind of glad they're weekly after this one. I'm going to ask them to check me as well to see if I've got any progress.


----------



## lch28

i never swelled during or after pregnancy :shrug: 

sweetz hope to hear some good news!

Jonathan will only sleep in his rock and play. grrr


----------



## armymama2012

I contemplated getting a rock and play but I think I'm going with a playyard.


----------



## lch28

its been an absolute god send cause he sleeps so well in it - but now its all hell sleep in


----------



## armymama2012

Well maybe he'll be ready for a change of sleep settings in 2-3 months. 

I'm excited! I just set our first batch of watercolor paints that I MADE out to dry. So excited to let Baby J use them this week. Tuesday we are MAKING fingerpaints. I went to the grocery and hardware store (no craft store nearby) and went crazy buying normal stuff (paper plates, dust masks, clothing pins, ice cube tray, etc...) to use for crafts this week with Baby J and my mom.

Baby has been very active today. Tried to get a video of baby kicks but the little one must be shy because movement stops for like 5 minutes whenever I push RECORD.


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't swell at all with my son or my first daughter, it's only been this pregnancy. 

Sounds like fun army, I remember when Skyler first painted, we went outside and thank god we did, what a mess.


----------



## armymama2012

We will probably go outside and sit on a vinyl tablecloth. It was beautiful today, wish I had made the paints sooner!


----------



## lch28

^ It was! We went on a stroller walk yay!


----------



## armymama2012

I miss doing those Ich. Glad you got to go on one and there will be many more to come.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly mine is just all over finger swelling. Haha. Not really visible but it is there. The rings shove on but don't come off. My ankle bones are also less prominent now...always had nice ankles in my opinion. :haha: Getting closer to kankles now! Yay for weekly appts!! It is indeed super exciting.

Sweetz...please go into labor. :haha:

Ich stroller walk sounds stunning! It was the perfect day too!! :) I read great reviews on the rock n play but didn't get one because it is too low and my doggies can spring into it. Opted for an Eddy Bauer bassinet and have a nice heartbeat sleeping foam with slight incline to help reduce any reflux. It is next to our bed....been lying clean laundry on it that needs folded....guess I need to stop that. ;)

Tabs hope u rest well. And like always....anxious to see the outcome of mystery symptoms. 

AFM had a nice day. Decent lunch shift. Then went on a paddle boat on a huge pond of ppl we know. DH fished off the boat, caught a bass. It was a stunning day. Then my grandpa drove in this evening...he's on his way to Tampa to visit my mom for a while. And tomorrow is my day off!!!! :dance: And not sure but kind of think my baby shower is tomorrow. Going to dinner with a friend and wondering if it is a setup. The suspense is great. :D Will post pics from it if it is.

Xander....we're waiting!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I get a pain like I've been kicked in my lower abdomen every time I get up after I eat. Anyone felt anything like this?


----------



## Sweetz33

At docs right now to see what's up. Hopefully he says go to hospital but I doubt it. Receptionist was in shock when she saw my belly LOLZ


----------



## Sweetz33

***update***

Waiting on schedule but I will be induce today or tomorrow. :) Xander is finally coming!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! Come on Sweetz's body, cooperate with the induction!


----------



## Sweetz33

9pm tonight we head into hospital! Yay!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Sweetz! Just watch out...the pitocin causes some mean contractions! Can't wait to see pictures!!!

Army I don't know but pains everywhere seem to be normal. Lol. Could be gas pains...

Rainy again. Knew it was coming tho so I took in the sunshine yesterday as much as possible. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Sweetz!

Ugh...having slight cramping all the way across my lower abdomen. Havent even been doing anything but sitting here checking email for the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Sweetz33

Both my others we induced but I had the epidural so I'm fully expecting discomfort this time lol


----------



## armymama2012

I hope I can convince my dr. to induce before 40 weeks if induction is needed because I have a feeling this may still be a big 9+ lb baby.


----------



## Sweetz33

They are letting me go a few days early simply bc I am in so much dang pain. Doc said my "asthma is acting up bad" even though it is not...that way they will induce before 39 weeks. As for the size, they are saying he is around 7lbs....I actually did my biggest weight gain to date in the past 2 weeks....6lbs!! O_O Another reason why they are letting me go early. Docs are worried if in the next week I keep gaining the way I was I run the chance of splitting my skin....that is how tight it is right now.

Ok here is the last belly shot before lil Xander arrives :)


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...ok. I hope they are right about his weight. I had my daughter at 38 weeks and 2 days and she was 9 lbs 1 ounce.


----------



## lch28

omggg imso excited sweetz. u look great


----------



## Sweetz33

My daughter was born at 38-1 and was 9lbs 10oz so we wil see!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ty Ich I'm so excited I could pee myself! Oh....wait....that is just Xander kicking my bladder again LOLZ ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay sweetz!!!! Good luck! I'm über jealous!


----------



## Sweetz33

Don't be jealous! You are right there too!


----------



## lilblossom

Big :hugs: Sweetz...you got this.


----------



## armymama2012

Well slight cramping turned into BH contractions every 65 minutes for 3 hours.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Yay!!!! Xander will be here very soon! I'm excited for you, can't wait to see pictures :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

yay sweetz hope all is going well : )

afm cd23 5 days until af due super crampy but thats it bbs arent sore and havent started getting my pre af cm i havent even tested ive been to busy and for a recovering poas addict i have amazed myself lmao


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Hope everything is going well :D

Tabs - Still got everything crossed for you :dust: :af: :nope:


----------



## Sweetz33

Water broken, pitocin in....now we wait. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> Water broken, pitocin in....now we wait. :)

Woohoo!!!!!! Not long to go now hunni :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Sweetz!


----------



## lch28

So excited sweetz


----------



## Kelly9

How many cms are you?


----------



## Sweetz33

Just hit 10 :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

yay sweetz you in the home stretch now : ) : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

OOO exciting Sweetz! You are probably pushing him out right now!! :dance:

Posting pics from my baby shower! It was so nice. :)
 



Attached Files:







shower table.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5









2013-02-25_19-18-34_936.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5









opening presents 5.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6









opening presents 3.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6









2013-02-25_22-44-43_450.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetz33

Xander Xavier was born around noon weighing 6lbs 14oz, 20 in long :happydance: once I get laptop working I will upload pics. It only took 2 pushes to get little man out


----------



## tabs46001

awe congrats sweetz i look forward to seeing the little guy ; )


----------



## Kelly9

As he is a little dude!!!! Fantastic! Congrats. 

I'm at my apt now fundal height still hasn't grown :( sitting at 31 cms that'll be 6 weeks at 31. Not sure if they'll do something about it or not. It has me a little concerned. 

Jenny nice pics glad you had a great shower!


----------



## lch28

Congrats sweetz !!!!! Cant wait to see pics !

Kelly maybe theyll do a growth scan ?


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz33 said:


> Xander Xavier was born around noon weighing 6lbs 14oz, 20 in long :happydance: once I get laptop working I will upload pics. It only took 2 pushes to get little man out

Xander's information has been added to the first post. Way to go girl. 2 pushes?!!!!! Wow.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Lovely photo's from your baby shower, looks like you had a great time :D

Sweetz - Congratulations on the birth of your little man! Can't wait to see pictures! :happydance:

Kelly - Maybe they will give you a growth scan to see what is going on? :(


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Congrats Sweetz! I'm so glad they were very close to his correct weight! 2 pushes? You go girl!

Well probably going to call my OB tomorrow since today I had one really painful (I couldnt go down the stairs during it) BH contraction about 20 minutes ago. It lasted for about 45 seconds. Yesterday's werent nearly that painful and today's made my back cramp too. Ugh...I dont want to go to the ER but since I'm 6 hours from my OB (visiting with my mom) it might be what they want.


----------



## lch28

ooh jenny i love those pics. i love the nursery!

army i was told they are okay unless 5 or more per hour


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, I'm not too concerned.I was just surprised at how intense it was. Just want to let my new OB know.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army I had some round ligament pain at that stage that doubled me over....scared the poo out of me!! Confident all is well.

Sweetz!!! Congrats!!!! So happy all went well...and only two pushes! That is labor fantasy land right there! Can't wait for pics! :) Did u have to get stitches??

Jess how is your princess? How are u?

Kelly she is probably fine and just taking up more space that fluids were taking up. But a reassuring visit to doc never hurts! Just think....some women carry all in back and don't even show...don't even realize they're pregnant! I cannot fathom that. That show shocks me.

My birthing ball came today! :dance: Poured shampoo, conditioner, etc. into travel bottles today and got travel toothpaste, etc. for my toiletries for hospital. My bag is now 95% packed. Waiting on a couple sports bras to come and that's it. Baby bag is 100%...just put in nail clippers today, the final item. :)

Tabs, I am getting POAS urges on your behalf. Hahaha


----------



## Kelly9

You won't need baby clippers your suppose to file their nails for the first bit since the tips aren't seperated from the skin so you just file them instead of clipping :) they should tell you this at the hospital. 

I'm to be scanned every week from here in out they want a BPP done just because she's an ivf baby but also to check on my fistula and check her growth as well. Should hear back about first scan soon. Hoping its this week. Also was talk about induction a little early to try to plan a weekday day time delivery of baby in case of complications with my fistula. Don't know how I feel about that. If they would agree to just use cervidil and no pitocin I'd be ok with that and chances are I wouldn't need pitocin since with Hannah the cervidil did it all anyway will chat more about that at my apt next week. If I went ahead I'd be asking for a 38 week induction.


----------



## tabs46001

well ive been not really af crampy but like mid af i get a dull ache where af cramps are and i have that off and on all day havent started craving chocolate yet and bb's still not sore so just waiting for af she is due in 5 days lol i have a busy school work week so its been easy to keep busy lol oh and no cm yet i usually get that a couple days leading up to af so expecting that soon


----------



## Sweetz33

I am on absolute cloud nine right now. My little Xander snoozing right next to me...I feel like I am dreaming. :)

Here are the long awaited pictures.


----------



## tabs46001

oh my adorable sweetz ; ) he is wonderful

4 days until af and not poas ; ) not gonna unless she doesnt come when she is due i cant do it i can do it lol


----------



## tabs46001

oh and cramps are gone for now havent had any since yesterday afternoon im sure they will re appear soon ; )


----------



## Jessica28

Sweetz - A big congrats to you! You are a real trooper... only 2 pushes! And I thought I did good...haha. Xander is just perfect! 

Jenny - It looks like your baby shower was lovely! So many nice gifts for baby! She will be here before you know it! I can't wait to see her!

As for me, I am doing great. Better these past few days, I guess my stitches are healing. I suffered for a while, I was so sore and it felt like there was something sticking in me. Feeling much better now. Baby Kadence is just perfect. She gets up once during the night and usually only cries when she is hungry! Could not ask for anything more! Will post an updated pic soon. She was two weeks old yesterday!


----------



## armymama2012

He is perfect Sweetz! Look at all that dark hair! Thats how much hair I'm expecting on this little one too! It's funny that we married twins.


----------



## lch28

omg sweetz!!!!!!!!! hes absolutely beautiful. i love his lips !


----------



## JennyNBaby

Look at that hair!!!!! He is short dark and handsome. Lol! Enjoy it Sweetz!!

Tabs good for u! Ready for the next five days to pass. :)

Jess glad ur feeling better, wasn't sure if u were stitched or not. Would love to hear ur labor story!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz he is so cute! I love newborn squishy cheeks! I expect my little girl to have a nice head of dark hair to.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Xander is beautiful! I thought Tyler had a lot of hair when he was born! Xander beats Tyler in that department :haha::cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - Since you asked about my labor story, I will try and get it here before my little one gets up for a feeding!

I was staying with my sister and she was supposed to have training for her job from the 12-14th. She wasn't sure if she was going to go or not because she didn't want to leave me alone, so I said that I would go with her. My best friend lives in the same town so I figured it would be a change of scenery and I really wanted to go to the mall. lol
On Monday (11th), we left for the hotel. We checked in and then we went off to Walmart for a few odds and ends. My sister asked if I wanted to walk around the mall but my back was killing me, so I said that I would rather go and have supper instead and rest my back. Well, we went to the resturant and once I sat down, all the pain in my back went away. I didn't think anything of it. From there, we went back to the hotel, and I called OH. Decided to call it a early night and went on to bed. At 3:08 am I woke with period type cramps in my back but thought I may have just need to use the bathroom so I tried to get back to sleep. I tossed and turned until 4:20 a.m when I thought I needed to pass gas (tmi, sorry) and my water broke. I didn't call my sister right away. I went to the bathroom and cleaned myself up and I was still leaking fluid. When I looked out from the bathroom, my sister was getting a drink and I told her my water had broke so we needed to go to the hospital. She was stunned, as was I, neither one of us could think straight. I remember not being able to find any pants and she toosed me a pair of hers. lol I called OH and my parents so they could make arrangements to get in (5 hours away!) We went to the hosptial and registered. They hooked me up to the monitor and told me a Doctor would be in to see me at 7 a.m. Well, my 6:30 ish, I was sick as a dog and throwing up.... having hot and cold flashes! I remember saying to my sister that the only relief I got was sitting on the toilet.... I guess I wanted to push! The Doctor didn't show up until 8 a.m and by then, I was having strong period like pains, and couldn;t lie down or sit up. I went with the nurse and the Doctor checked me and said, "I see a head full of hair, she is fully." From there I went to the case room and by 9 am I was starting to push. My sister called OH and he cursed..thought he wasn't going to make it. THe Doctor I had, had no bedside manner at all really and was not encouraging at all. She spent most of the time on the phone and saying this is going to be a long process. At first I found it hard to push because I was throwing up and trying to push at the same time. Since I was fully dilated, I was too late for any pain medication. She called another Doctor in, and I was scared I was going to have a c-section but a resident doctor came in and turned the babys head. At 10:05 a.m, OH came in the room. I was so sick I couldn't even speak to him! My sister told me, I didn't speak from 6 am until 11 am..lol. I think I might have been trying to hold out so OH could be there becaue at 10:35 a.m baby Kadence was born! I had a bit of a bleed after the birth but lookign back I was glad I didn;t have anything for pain. It wasn't that bad, and in a couple years when we try again, I don't think I will want anything for pain! She made me wait but when she decided to come, it was fast and furious! A lot of people can't believe how fast my delivery was for the first one! So there you have it


----------



## Jessica28

Oops, meant to add a recent pic of my baby girl!
 



Attached Files:







535452_10151485461351690_517383452_n.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tabs46001

omg ex i love your new pic its so adorable ; )

jess that is such a little cuties im glad daddy made it in time : )

afm no cramps just that kinda sore uterus feeling that i usually get mid af. according to my mom im pregnant because im putting hot sauce on everything and i dipped my chicken nuggets in ranch and never eat ranch ever lol dont get excited mother doesnt know best she thinks im pregnant every month she has baby fever lol dh went with me to visit my godson and now he has baby fever too he is all Ashton (our son) wants a little sister or brother haha like im keeping one from them for lack of trying haha


----------



## armymama2012

I didnt have pain meds for my daughter either Jess (she is almost 2) because I was dilated to an 8 and progressing really quickly by the time i was admitted to the hospital. Ugh...I am so sorry you were throwing up and having hot and cold flashes. Yuck! My labor was mostly in my lower back with my daughter. I was on all 4s whenever I had a contraction. My water wasnt broken until I hit 10 cm but I suffered through wanting to push for 5-10 minutes before the doctor came and broke my water. She is beautiful and so glad you are doing good.


----------



## Kelly9

She's a cutie! Looks like daddy :) and to your comment, it wasn't that bad, you must have high pain tolerance cause mine hurt like hell though I guess a very different emotional state might have influenced mine. Ill let you know this time around how it goes lol. 

When are you testing tabs?


----------



## tabs46001

im not testing lol ever ever haha ill test if she doesnt show but im due sunday/monday so we shall see : )


----------



## tabs46001

ive been sleeping like a rock too i usually am a naturally super light sleeper the only thing that has been waking me up is my bladder lol its so very annoying when your bladder wakes you up before your alarm does boo lmao


----------



## lch28

jess shes gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly9

I have my first u/s on Wednesday. Wish they could have made it for the same day I was going in for my prenatal.


----------



## tabs46001

little update i am sick ugh diarrhea eeww stomach ache and nauseous as all get out and a large cup of coffee later and still exhausted its gonna be a long day : (
i cant really attribute these as symtoms though with ibs i can have the diarrhea flare ups and it could just be coincadence on the same morning im sick to my stomach and exhausted lol fun stuff


----------



## lch28

today is Sophias birthday :cry: cant believe its been a yr since i lost my little girl. miss her everyday <3


----------



## armymama2012

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Ich! I'm sorry.

In 23 days it'll have been a year since we had our miscarriage and then in October it'll have been 2 years since our son Joshua passed away.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Thank you for sharing your birth story with us, sorry to hear you were so sick but really glad your OH made it on time. She's beautiful :cloud9:

Tabs - Thank you hun, I took it myself hehe, did a little photoshoot of Tyler :D 

Sweetz - How are you and Xander doing chick?

Ich - :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

awe ich hugs im glad u have some adorable company for today my son is the one reason i could get through the anniversrey of my m/c without him it would have been brutal

so dh has vetoed me waiting until im late ive had non stop diarrhea all day and a stomach ache : ( we went healthy after my miscarriage in an effort to lose weight well i do have ibs but i have not had non stop diarrhea like this since we went healthy a year ago so he is hopeful me not so much think its just coincadence. eating chicken soup for lunch its the least volatile thing i could find in my cabinet ugh its been an interesting day at work and a girl is getting fired so prob gonna have to work ot fun stuff


----------



## tabs46001

oh god is smiling down on me for not feeling good our system has been crashing all day at work so ive been getting paid to sit hear and be bored aka my head down on my desk napping lol still feeling like poo lmao quite literally and back is killing me ive had 2 anti diarrhea and 2 ibprofen and still feel like this ready to get off work and go to bed oh wait i mean get off work pick up my son and then do homework cook and more homework hope you all are having a better one than me ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry you arent feeling good Tabs. I had really bad diarrhea yesterday and today I am suffering from A LOT of gas pains. I'm glad you are having a lazy work day.


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs does that mean you're testing soon then? 

Ich lots of hugs <3 Hannah's birthday was a hard day for me too. Get lots of extra cuddles in with Jonathan.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aw Ich, not an easy day. :( 

Jess loved your story! Sounds like an amazing birth other than the barfing! :) And what a blessing DH could be there in time. She is gorgeous!! Love the update pic!

Ex Tyler is a cutie pie! Love the blankie pic. :)

So Kelly you're next!!!! Wow...hard to believe the dominoes are on us now. I bet ur excited for the u/s.

Tabs...you always throw a good curve ball. :haha: Glad your blah day was made easier by system crashing!! NICE! So....all the fatigue and being sick.....does this mean POAS time?!

AFM...went and spent a gift card to Babies R Us today. Bought diapers....quite a few! Also bought some hooded towels and two infant toys at other "discount" stores. Love Marshalls and Burlington! :)


----------



## tabs46001

af is due the day after tomorrow i have one test so im gonna use it if she doesnt come. Its not too long to wait lol For her being due in 2 days im not cramping bb's are not sore ive had no cm so maybe she is planning a sneak attack well the cm i even get when she surprises me so who knows i dont think i am for the simple fact that i never am lol great logic right...tgif ladies im very ready for the weekend : )


----------



## armymama2012

Still have FX for you tabs!


----------



## tabs46001

im really not even crampy at all just kinda sore like (tmi) but when i have a bowel movement during af my uterus will feel sore for a while and that is how it feels right now just sore so who knows


----------



## Kelly9

Two days isn't long to wait! 

I am excited but also unrealistically wishing they'd say let's induce you. I think I've decided to take them up on the induction depending when they offer to do it. I'm miserable and would like to get this show on the road. Been walking lots and bouncing lots on my ball. Had a dream last night that I lost mucous plug but it was a dream :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I'm getting kicks that are bouncing my right boob LOL. It kinda tickles. 

I hope they agree to induce you soon Kelly!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you :hugs: You can't beat buying baby items and spoiling your little one :cloud9:

Kelly - Hopefully they will induce you soon :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

It would be better if baby just decided to come in the next 1.5 weeks :haha: !


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly I hope she comes early. I am not sure what I think about when I'm going to go into labor...sometimes think early bc I am so active. Sometimes think it is my fate to see my due date come and go. Lol

Tabs not much longer! FXed!

Went to doc today...another quickie. Tuesday I have a cervix check and strep B test. Kind of looking fwd to a more eventful visit...makes me feel like I am progressing. Haha


----------



## Kelly9

80% of first time labours are overdue. 

My next apt is Tuesday as well. Really hoping they check my cervix. Had my step test last week so should get results Tuesday hopefully negative!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm thinknig this baby will decide to come in the 39th week. I looked at the calendar and I doubt it will happen but I'd like to be induced at exactly 38 weeks if they talk induction. Induction is the only thing other than my water breaking naturally that I havent gone through yet.


----------



## Excalibur

My first baby was definetly overdue :haha: Hopefully the second will be early on or it's due date :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

I wonder what the science is behind labor timing...


----------



## tabs46001

cd28 of 28 day cycle lol we shall see what tomorrow brings. right now im just exhausted doing homework while my son destroys my living room with his toys lol feel like a chest cold coming on so will need to start some vitamin c home it doesnt i have an almost 12 hour shift tomorrow because my boss fired someone. not really crampy just kinda blah 12 hour shift and cd1 presumably tomorrow is gonna suck lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> cd28 of 28 day cycle lol we shall see what tomorrow brings. right now im just exhausted doing homework while my son destroys my living room with his toys lol feel like a chest cold coming on so will need to start some vitamin c home it doesnt i have an almost 12 hour shift tomorrow because my boss fired someone. not really crampy just kinda blah 12 hour shift and cd1 presumably tomorrow is gonna suck lol

:test::test::test:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I agree with Lil! :test: :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

oh my goodness so pissed i went to go test and here is a little slip in the botton of the box there was no effing test in there just the leaflet glad it was only the dollar general one but still really steal a prego test lets risk going to jail pregnant to steal a one dollar test husband is at work and he drove my truck cause weather isnt great today so looks like we are def waiting to see if she comes tomorrow stupid people lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Omg..how desperate must they have been to steal a pregnancy test?!? :dohh:


----------



## tabs46001

oh and little update no cramps but bb's sore now and im dry as ever no pre af cm at all yet... i have no clue what is gonna happen tomorrow


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> oh and little update no cramps but bb's sore now and im dry as ever no pre af cm at all yet... i have no clue what is gonna happen tomorrow

Fingers are crossed for you hun :af: :growlmad:


----------



## tabs46001

ive never been dry on cd28 before im usually getting all kinds of cm that leads up to af showing hhhmm i dunno i keep trying to finish this paper and my mind keeps wondering lol


----------



## Excalibur

Only tomorrow will tell hun :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ahhh the suspense!


----------



## lch28

tabs :dust:


----------



## Jessica28

Hey Ladies. Just got home last night, was out of town for the weekend. We left on Thursday (8 hour drive)but there was so much freezing rain and snow, we had to spend the night in a hotel room. We left for the city again come Friday morning and of course Friday and Saturday we did a lot of going around and spending way too much money! haha I am so glad I don't live close to a mall or a walmart! My little lady was so good! We even managed to go out to dinner and she slept through it! Sunday morning, I went and had her newborn pictures taken and I just can't wait to see them.. it is going to be so hard to choose one to enlarge! I might have to enlarge them all...lol
Kadence met her other grandma for the first time on Friday.... as soon as she picked her up, she peed right down over her... and since I had to think of everything myself... I totally forgot to take an extra outfit for her so I had to go to downstairs in the mall and buy her a new outfit...I am not complaining! lol OH had to drag me from the baby section on Saturday... She has so much clothes! I literally have nowhere to put it! OH and I are going for groceries on Sunday and my Mom is watching Kadence, it will be the first time away from her (only a few hours) but I don't know how I am going to feel about it!

Ex - I take it you enjoy having photo sessions with Tyler too? haha I said to OH last night that I am going to dress Kadence up for pictures today.... she has so many cute dresses and outfits that she is going to outgrow soon!

Jenny - It is so easy to spend money, isn't it? lol I wish I loved closer to you... Kadence is already grown out of her newborn outfits and I can't keep everything, there's just too much! 

Army and Ich - Lots of hugs to you ladies. xox


----------



## tabs46001

cd29 of 28 days cycle should be showing today so far nothing ill let you know when she does was pretty crampy in the night so im pretty sure she will


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hmm wish u could just POAS Tabs!

AFM...slept awful last night. Terrible backache and seemed like my whole belly was cramping non-stop. Would be happy if it meant labor was closer but I doubt it. Baby was probably just not in a good position. Cervix check and strep test tomorrow.

Jess sounds like you are enjoying the shopping perks of team pink! :) I have bought so much stuff to get ready for baby, but luckily I bargain shop. Glad you're enjoying motherhood, and sounds like you are recovering well!


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> cd29 of 28 days cycle should be showing today so far nothing ill let you know when she does was pretty crampy in the night so im pretty sure she will

:test::test::test::dust::test::test::test:


----------



## tabs46001

i dont have a test at home lol and im kinda liking how well ive held up i would be so mad at myself if i went and spent money on a test and start right after lol i think ill call dh and have him bring one home from work if i havent stared by the time i get off work i will officially be late but she always shows so im sure she will ; )


----------



## armymama2012

Well, I've got some interesting news. 

I just got a slip in the mail saying that they found my Jeep on the week of Febraury 11th. It is cureently impounded as evidence in the theft and I will be notified when it can be released! This is a very surprising development since DH and I just yesterday agreed on another car yesterday and he emailed the dealer for more details. Now, to wait and see how badly damaged it is when they release it. If its repairable we will of course pay our $500 deductible to get it repaired. The insurance compay still has to inspect it to verfiy that it is repairable though so we will see. Either way the ball is rolling!


----------



## lilblossom

armymama2012 said:


> Well, I've got some interesting news.
> 
> I just got a slip in the mail saying that they found my Jeep on the week of Febraury 11th. It is cureently impounded as evidence in the theft and I will be notified when it can be released! This is a very surprising development since DH and I just yesterday agreed on another car yesterday and he emailed the dealer for more details. Now, to wait and see how badly damaged it is when they release it. If its repairable we will of course pay our $500 deductible to get it repaired. The insurance compay still has to inspect it to verfiy that it is repairable though so we will see. Either way the ball is rolling!

At least it was found before you bought something else.


----------



## tabs46001

hope there isnt too much damage army : )

afm still nada and super dry no pre af cm bb's are not really sore but nips feel cold so at point lol really no clue at this point just waiting on her to ruin my day lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Glad to hear you are home now :D 

I love having photo sessions with Tyler, my phone has pages upon pages of pictures of Tyler, I'm a photoholic :haha: Hope you have fun doing a photo shoot for Kadence :cloud9:

Tabs - I did that once! I did a test and literally 5 minutes later..AF arrived :growlmad:

Army - That's great news that they found your Jeep! Hope there isn't too much damage been done to it.

Jenny - Hope your tests went well today :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

going back and forth on whether to have dh get one i feel wet but no cm at all no cramps at all nausea but i tend to have that pre af anyway so im just not sure im gonna be so mad at myself if i do it and its bfn then she comes hhhmm


----------



## lch28

ughh the suspense! fx for you tabs

ex same here! i have soo many pics of Jonathan its crazy! im terrified of my phone breaking! ill lose them all!


----------



## tabs46001

i opted to not have him get one i walked over and got my son and when i went to the restroom when i got home i wiped and got a little glob of yellow cm stuff so pretty sure she will be here soon on the bright side i got a call for an interview at a new automotive plant that just opened its 5min from my house full benefits and would be amazing lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs I am still holding out for the official appearance of either bfp or witch. :)

Army, praise the Lord they found it! What a surprise! I am so glad u are getting somewhere with the situation. Such a crazy thing to go through....and not to creep u out but won't it be weird to sit in the vehicle after some thug was doing who knows what with ur car?? It is like going into ur house that's been broken into...that eerie feeling that someone was in YOUR home. I would want that car professionally detailed so I could feel more peaceful about it. Lol

Did some sitting, rocking, etc with my ball and haven't had any more pains since. Guessing it must have been her position causing the cramping and back pain. Would like to know her size. The pressure inside from her is a lot at times. Such a weird feeling when she is pressing on my bladder or nestled at night in my rib cage (although she doesn't hurt my ribs). Doc says my fundal is spot on each time...so maybe she is about 5.5 now like average 35 weekers. Tomorrow is cervix check! :D

Kelly it is the final countdown for you! How are u feeling? You busy with operation get baby out? ;)

My friend was due March 1st....nothing yet. She is miserable. Just tons of BH and no real labor. Her plug came out well before her due date, but that apparently did nothing.


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know if we can afford getting it professionally detailed but I will certainly be cleaning it real good myself (with a mask and gloves on) beofre our daughter goes back in it. I'm kinda at odds with myself though because part of me wants the Jep back and the other part wants the 2008 Ford Fusion with better MPG that we are looking at (the car payments would be $100 less a month and be for only 2 years instead of 3 more). I guess we will see. 

Had my glucose testing done today. I hadnt eaten or dran anything in 2 hours so I chugged that cup down in 15 seconds. Those things always taste slightly carbonated to me but its probably just me. Took forever for my new female OB to get into my room though. Baby had the hiccups when she was finding the heartrate. Heartrate was 132 which is quite a bit lower than the last 5 times (in the 150s mostly). Next appt is exactly 2 weeks from today.


----------



## tabs46001

so i always wondered what my app on my phone would say if my period never came now i know it counts the days late you are lol i am now 2 days late not cramping no cm except for that yellow goop i told you guys about last night no clue right here but there is a snow storm about to hit so i am def not getting out to get a test if she isnt here by tomorrow dh said he would go get one i shall wait another day lol


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - I'm with you on that one! I'm thinking of backing all my photo's up onto my laptop and putting them all on a disk. Going to get them all printed at some point and make a photo album :D 

Tabs - Still got everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

i am a photo aholic too i uploaded all mine onto a photo saving site photobucket so i could free up space on my sd card plus they are on facebook and a file on my computer lol


----------



## Excalibur

We can never have too many photo's of our little one's :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

Well I hope she doesnt show Tabs! We got 2 inches overnight it looks like and supposed to get up to another 4 by 4 p.m. today. 

I agree you can never have too many pictures of little ones! Joshua was with us for only 17 months but every signle picture of the 300 we have of him are dear to me.


----------



## tabs46001

we are getting 10inches ugh not looking forward to this at all i guess im waiting til tomorrow to test never thought id be 3 days late before i test that is a new record for me lol


----------



## armymama2012

Well the good news is that testing will be more accurate plus you will know that you CAN (not that you'd want to) wait that long to test.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oh Tabs, I'm trying not to get too excited! Wish you could go out & buy one! Can't wait to hear some news. :D

Army, the Fusion sounds mighty tempting at those rates!!! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I need opinions: Medela Pump in Style breastpump or the Ameda Purely Yours breastpump?


----------



## tabs46001

are they manual or electric i fell in love with electric ones when i was breast feeding the manual ones i just kept in the baby bag for when i needed it while we were out when i have another one i will def be breast feeding again next time i want to try and nurse longer before i pump if possible last time i had to start pumping right away cause my supply wasnt coming in as fast as he was needing 

i probably wouldnt have read much into this being 2 days late if it werent for that mid cycle spotting that i had its the first out of the ordinary thing to happen


----------



## armymama2012

They are both double electric breastpumps.


----------



## tabs46001

oh my that is heaven my friends nurse advised her to not pump for the first month i feel so sorry for her nursing constantly the one good thing about when you start pumping is you get a little bit more rest cause then someone can feed the baby while you nap lol


----------



## armymama2012

I think I'm just going to buy a medela Pump in Style. I usually dont pump until 5 weeks unless I get really badly engorged (which is pretty often once my milk comes in on day 3).


----------



## tabs46001

seei wanted to do that but after 5 days of it not coming in they had me start pumping and then it came it about day 6 we had to supplement formula a tiny bit the first week but then it came with a vengence lol


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, mine comes like clockwork on the day 3. And even though my boobs go up 2 cup sizes I always get really engorged by my armpits. Luckily though I'm usually able to get 5 ounces out of each side in 12 minutes with pumping and that usually calms down the engorgment for 4-6 hours.


----------



## tabs46001

so guys im scared to test my mom said the storm isnt gonna hit until a couple hours after i get off work but im so used to seeing negative im scared to death to even test im crazy right lol dont know whether to just get it over with like a bandaid or wait even longer with this anxiety of when is af coming


----------



## armymama2012

If you waited this long, I dont see the harm in waiting another few days. However, the ladies on here (me included) will be bugging you and going crazy with wanting to know!


----------



## tabs46001

ive never been this past due besides the last pregnancy and ive never been this far and no cramping or cm its an entirely new ball game for me lol and what the hell is up with the yellow glob ive never had that before its just so strange i dont want to read into it then i do and then im like oh my goodness what if its positive oh my what if its another negative and you want to give up forever again my job gives me way too much time to think lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> ive never been this past due besides the last pregnancy and ive never been this far and no cramping or cm its an entirely new ball game for me lol and what the hell is up with the yellow glob ive never had that before its just so strange i dont want to read into it then i do and then im like oh my goodness what if its positive oh my what if its another negative and you want to give up forever again my job gives me way too much time to think lol

Not knowing is always worse I think than just taking a test. At least that is the way it is for me. I think if I were in your shoes, i would get the test before the weather starts getting bad rather than second guessing it until you can get out after the weather clears and roads are travel ready again. That and the suspense is killing us haha:dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I would also pick up a test before the weather gets too bad, at least then you have it if you get a POAS addiction moment :winkwink:


----------



## tabs46001

bfn looks like im done smh apparently irregular now too no af yet


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - So sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs: You know what they say though..don't doubt until the witch shows, with my first pregnancy, that I sadly miscarried..I didn't get a BFP until I was 6 weeks pregnant :shock:


----------



## tabs46001

granted dh got it so it was a dollar store $1 one but i think even those would have given something 2 days past af due i have another one for in the morning see what happens


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs that is a bummer. Dollar store cheapies can be bad though. I had a BFN with one and still got a bfp with FRER.

Doc visit went well! I'm 1cm already!! :dance:
My friend is in hospital 40w4d...6cm! Finally!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Yay for 1cm!!! :happydance: Also good luck to your friend who is currently in hospital :yipee:


----------



## lch28

tabs sorry for bfn, i didnt get a + on dollar tree test until 17dpo

ooh jenny 1 cm!! YAY!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Any of u ladies have bleeding after cervix check?? I bled a decent amount since my appt and also passed a brownish red booger thing...sorry TMI!! I just wonder if the exam made me start to lose my plug?? Getting some good braxton hicks....wondering if this is gonna be a March baby!! Either that or the last month is gonna be royally uncomfortable! Doc said keep sitting on my ball. ;) It is getting real now!


----------



## tabs46001

so didnt know dollar store tests were that bad guess ill pick up a frer tomorrow morning im covering a later shift from the boss firing one of the other girls so ill be out and about anyway af is still a no show tomorrow if she doesnt come tomorrow will be 3 days late so confused dont even know what is going on lol


----------



## tabs46001

jenny i was told spotting would be normal after being checked but i dont think a substantial amount is maybe bloody show?


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, are you timing the BH contractions?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hmm..well it has stopped. Will just see how things go! 

Tabs I think an FRER might be worth it!

Lil....haven't timed any but at night they are pretty frequent. They come and go throughout the day so it is not regular enough to time. Excited for when they are tho!

Kelly...where are u? Beginning to wonder!!


----------



## tabs46001

my friend wasnt timing hers either until i told her to she thought now way was she having contractions then her water broke the next morning lol you never know : )


----------



## armymama2012

I have never gotten a + on Dollar Store tests either Tabs.

Jenny, I lost my plug 2 hours after my first cervix check with my daughter so it very well could have been your plug. Also, I had BH contractions for 2 days with my daughter before my real contractions started so definitely keep track of them!


----------



## tabs46001

oh jeez now i have to get a frer tomorrow lol if i dont start tonight ; ) men smh he said i remembered not to get blue ones lmao haha


----------



## armymama2012

LMAO Tabs. Men....sheesh. Actualy though we got our BFP with our first 2 pregnancies with Walmart brand blue dye tests.


----------



## tabs46001

well exactly like i knew would happen i take the frer wipe and there she is smh im so over this


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry Tabs :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aw Tabs seriously?! :( That sucks!!

AFM definitely losing my plug. Huge glob in toilet when I peed this morning. So now what?!


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I'm so sorry to hear that the :witch: arrived :(

Jenny - Omg this sounds like the start of things!! All you can do now is bounce bounce and more bounce! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, that means labor could start any day now. Though with my daughter it didnt start til after I lost my plug AND had my membranes stripped.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Hope everything is ok hun? :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!!!

Sorry have been very MIA. This past week has been crazy and hectic. Xander is an absolute JOY!! He had bad jaundice that is just now clearing up. He also has esophageal reflux which he is now on medication for. He is on breastmilk and formula...both with cereal added for thickening. I wouldn't change a thing though...I am still floating on air haha :cloud9: I will catch up later on...have to eat lunch.

Xander says 'Sup....

Bodyguards haha


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Awww Xander is adorable! I like it..he has his own little bodyguards :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aw Sweetz love the photos!!! :) Thanks for the update and so glad he is doing well! 

I am about to stalk Kelly. If she is nowhere to be found then I am expecting to hear about a baby when she checks back!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL @ Stalking Kelly! I'm hoping for baby news too. I just wish I wasnt so far behind eeryone but then again, I'm not prepared for a baby yet. Going to start buying diapers and wipes next month.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Yay for buying baby things! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

omg sweetz what a cutie! 

tabs :hugs:

jenny could be any day!


----------



## JennyNBaby

I stalked Kelly. :) She posted in other threads. They're stripping her membranes next week. No baby yet. She just forgot about us. :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sure she didnt forget. She probably just got distracted or busy. 

Buying more baby stuff has been put on hold until the 23rd of this month. DH got on my butt about ordering too much stuff off of amazon before paying all the bills. LOL We're not in a bind or anything. I just told him I would space out the baby items AFTER bills have been paid for these next few paychecks.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army :haha: Sounds familiar!! But when he gets mad I hold off for a while before another ordering spree. :D I am done though now. For real! Not knowing the gender will help you not to buy. Haha

Just did my ball exercises. Love how low baby is and how stretched out I feel afterward! Now..
How long will the waiting game go on?? No telling!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you for the update on Kelly, that's great that they are stripping her membranes next week :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Was up at 3am very nauseous. Didn't throw up but I ate a preggie pop to help. Tossed and turned throughout pains. More pains today, but all in belly today....back to back. I feel like my body is doing SOMETHING but just don't know if it is anything to get excited over. Would like to make it one more week but guess we shall see.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Baby could arrive any time now, so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

ooh jenny i think youll go soon, baby will be fine, Jonathan was born at 36+3 completely healthy!


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, I'm going to guess that it'll be in the next 5 days based on the pains you are already having. I'm going to guess that your baby will be born at 3:11 p.m.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Would love to have her in the next week or so! But not going to get my hopes too high. We're prepared either way! :)


----------



## armymama2012

I'm glad you are prepared.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Had the runs a bit ago. One more exciting symptom for the list! :haha: Weird how everything just happens in just a couple of days. But this could drag out. I'm still not going to count on anything but do hope she comes before April!


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, with all three of us kids my mom had the runs 12 hours before labor started!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ahh don't tell me that! I get too excited! haha :) I'm supposed to go for a movie & pedicure w/ a friend tomorrow....not sure if I am going to make it through that many hours of sitting. OUCH. The pedi sure does sound great though.

My friend had her baby Tuesday night. She had an epidural at about 4cm dilation...labor slowed. Gave her pitocin. Baby didn't like that. Stopped the pitocin. Eventually started back on some pitocin. After 15 hours in hospital, only 6-7cm. They ended up doing a c-section. :( I saw her during labor, but haven't really felt up to venturing out to visit again. Epidurals scare me...seems like everyone I know that gets one has the same outcome. 

Army, any more news on the car?

I think this is the longest Kelly has been away from our thread. 

7891 (Jen) ... If you're lurking, how are you doing??


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Sorry, I dont mean to get you too anxious.

Well the car was used in 5 gas drive-offs. The car is locked so they cant process for prints but I cant find my keys!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Wow that is so crazy. Wonder where u left ur keys?! And pregnant brain does not help! Haha


----------



## armymama2012

Yes, I wonder where I lef thtem or where my toddler put them. I've decided if I cant find them by Monday I will go to a locksmith and get them replaced even though it may cost me $150+


----------



## lch28

jenny that is exactly how my labor went. lol. water broke, 4 cm immediately after stitch removal. 18 hours of pitocin and only got to 6 cm :dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

When I was put on pitocin....I went from 3 to 7 to OH MY there is his head in a couple hrs lol


----------



## lch28

that is the desired effect lol. and id presume most common. it did nothing for me darn it. my contractions looked soo little on that chart lol but they hurt!


----------



## Excalibur

So happy I didn't have an Epidural, natural all the way :D


----------



## armymama2012

I feel horribly sick. Woke up from a nice nap. I am nauseous and dizzy with throwbbing pain in my lower back .I drank some juice and took Tylenol hoping it was my blood sugar. I did eat lunch before napping so I have some food in my system. Now I'm even more nauseous than I was before the Tylenol.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Army hope u rest and feel better!!

I am scared of drugs. At least without them u know what ur in for...LOADS of pain! :haha: My fear is the knife, and I will give my best to avoid that! But hey, whatever happens happens!

Got my luxury pedicure today and saw the movie Safe Haven! And my braxton hicks calmed a bit so I could enjoy myself. They kicked up a gear on the way home, go figure! Need a nap before work so I will go in later than usual. DH is manning the fort. :)

Tabs u doing ok?


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Jenny - I'm sure you will do great whatever happens :thumbup:


----------



## armymama2012

Feeling back to normla. Slept better than usual last night other than waking up covered in sweat and dizzy. Must have been very low blood sugar.

Ok, is anyone in labor yet? I'm getting impatient for Kelly and Jenny!


----------



## lch28

Army low blood sugar not good for you or baby. An hour before bed eat a snack with protein.


----------



## Excalibur

This thread has been awfully quiet for the past few days, hopefully there will be some more baby news soon :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Ich, I will eat a cup of trail mix before bed for the next few nights.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex I agree! Too quiet!! Where is everyone?

AFM...still having some back to back Braxton Hicks and feel baby is nice and low. What a gap I have between her and my BBs now! :D Sit on my ball at least once a day and do my little hip rolls, etc. Just being patient and trying not to obsess. Have done a decent amount of walking in the restaurant....which seems to make the contractions come on stronger and closer. Will laugh my hiney off when my water breaks on the floor. :) Guess only time will tell when our girlie is going to come! I am excited to meet her, but also don't feel the need to wish away precious days for her to develop inside. Nature shall run its course!!

Army some nuts and fruit should do the trick. And drink your b'jillion glasses of water. :haha: I actually carry a 1L bottle around and make sure I finish 2-3 a day. And I still feel thirsty sometimes!


----------



## lilblossom

Hello ladies, Jenny, glad to hear all is on track for you but I still think you are gonna go a little earlier. 

Wondering how Kelly is doing, hope she is doing ok as well and wouldn't be surprised if she isn't holding her darling baby any day now.

As for me, been getting into the groove at school...getting great grades thus far except for a couple bad quizes early on in medical Terminology. I check in usually everyday but just to catch up. Looking forward to more bump pics. think a couple of you are due for one haha. 

talk to you soon


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey Lil! Glad to hear things are good. A few ppl who work here had a super hard time with medical terminology. Sounds like a crazy amount of stuff to remember!! I'm sure you'll get through it ok. :)

Kelly has notbhad her baby bc I stalked her. :haha: She said in another thread they're going to strip her membranes this wk. Soon tho!!

My belly has dropped so much. I need to post a pic next time I sign on using the laptop. I post from my phone nine times out of ten.


----------



## Jessica28

I just got home from a day out of town with hubby. My parents watched the baby while we were away (only a few hours) and we got some shopping done. She is still sleeping away.. I can't wait for her to wake now so I can snuggle with her! OH and I commented on how it felt weird that it was just the two of us out for the day, even if she is only a month old, it felt weird not having her with us!

Breast feeding didn't treat me so well, I was really sore so I decided to solely pump, but even with that, I am not getting hardly any. I think I must be the only woman who has even given birth that did not get big boobs and a lot of milk! We have been giving her ready to feed liquid formula; she is drinking 4 oz every 3-5 hours now but it seems that she might still be hungry. I guess we will have to increase the milk again. 

How much is everyone elses babies drinking? lol I am using Dr. Browns bottles which is supposed to reduce gas but I can't get the little bugger to burp for me!

Looking froward to more baby news soon!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Lil I'll post a picture of my 28 week belly sometime this week. Tryin to decide on what to make for dinner right now even though I'd honestly rather order pizza since it's my birthday (whoop whoop)!


----------



## lilblossom

Remember that essay I told you about? Well I got an A on it. Gonna try to share it here.

I have removed the essay, sorry if anyone hadn't had a chance to read it yet


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil that is beautiful. To make sense of loss and tragedy is one hard mission, often one we never finish because our hearts cannot digest the pain as a good thing. I do not know why we lost our baby (same day as yours) but I know that I am that much more thankful now for the blessing of the little girl we are anxiously waiting to meet. When I found out in Dec 2011 we were pregnant, I never even considered MC. And when it happened to me I realized how fragile life really is....even our own lives. Nothing is a guarantee. Watching my ticker go by...and looking down at this melon in my midriff, I still feel awed by the fact this is REALLY happening. She actually made it this far without complications. And then I think further back to 2010 when I got hit by a drunk driver leaving school where I taught in the afternoon....I shouldn't be here either according to basic science. But here I am with no long term injuries, an absolute miracle. I suppose we all learn different things from awful experiences, and I am glad that you have found a way to honor your lost child. I know this new path is going to pave the way for a very fulfilling future for you, and I am glad you are at the place you are now. :) Thanks for sharing your essay!

Jess amazing how fast u can't imagine life before your child right??! I am going to struggle to give our baby over to someone else for a while...esp after waiting so long to finally have her! :)

So I must be looser in my pelvis now bc I finally have developed a bit of a waddle. :haha: I think customers get a huge kick out of watching me bumble around these days. Definitely fit the part of the heavily pregnant glowing lady. Gonna kinda miss this very special time. Will probably be a while before we go for #2!! We will have to gauge the right time to bring a sibling along...depending on Lynn Marie's personality. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....lil man keeping me uber busy these days. Beautiful essay lil....as for the eating thing. In the beginning, he didn't drink much bc he has bad acid reflux. Now that he is on medication, he drinks 3-4oz every couple hours, except overnight. He actually sleeps almost completely through the night. (I am so lucky lol)


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Not long to go now until your little Princess arrives :happydance: 

Army - Happy belated birthday for yesterday, hope you had a great day :hugs:

Lil - Glad to hear things are going good at your end. Congratulations on getting an A o your essay! Well done you! :happydance: 

Jess - Tyler is drinking 7oz every 4 hours, when he was 1 month old he was drinking 4 oz around every 4 hours.

Sweetz - Sounds like you have been blessed aswell with a little man who sleeps through the night :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oh yeah happy belated bday Army!! Forgot to write it in last post!

Ex thanks! Definitely filled with anticipation! So excited for labor to kick in!! :)

Just paid first half of hospital bill for normal delivery. Fun.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - You're welcome hun. I bet! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Jess - Jonathan drinks 4-5 oz every 3-4 hours. At 1 month he was eating 3 oz


----------



## lch28

Jenny do you have ins? JW lol ive just never had a bill to deliver. 

happy birthday army!

jonathan slept 5.5 hours last night. beautiful


----------



## JennyNBaby

We have blue cross but it is a private plan so they considered my pregnancy pr-existing bc we were on less than a yr when I got my bfp. So now we pay over $400 monthly premiums for nothing! All prenatal and delivery is self pay. :(


----------



## armymama2012

That stinks Jenny!

I think its the baby Olympics in my tummy. I think next week I will try to get a video of my tummy moving while baby is active.


----------



## JennyNBaby

^ :haha: Sounds all too familiar! Although there is not much room for gymnastics in my belly anymore. But she seldom will do it for anyone else...usually goes nuts when it's only me watching/feeling. (Special Mommy privilege.) ;)


----------



## armymama2012

I love mommy privelege. I am still trying to get my daughter to feel the baby kick but it susually happens while she is napping.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Here are my most recent pics taken at 33 weeks and 35 weeks. Will probably update again at 37 weeks. Also want to get some good pictures taken with DH before baby girl is born.
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-18_16-13-50_937.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









2013-03-05_11-16-52_606.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry guys I think I unsubscribed! 

Still pregnant but may not be for long having some terrible gall bladder attacks and am just waiting to see what doc wants to do.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Updated my progressive growth pic....thought I'd post for fun. :)

Kelly, so glad you're back!
 



Attached Files:







Growing Belly 2.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

Welcome back Kelly. Hoping you wont be pregnant for much longer! I got a lot of errands to do today plus laundry but that all gets done after Jerusha's nap.


----------



## Kelly9

Nice pics Jenny! If you guys notice me missing again just pm me cause its an accident! 

Anyway update: I'm 2 cms dilated but not in labour just very early labour. They're going to do blood work and give me some Iv meds for my horrible heartburn and pain and then decide what to do based off lab results. All I know is I'm exhausted and hungry but the heartburn is making me miserable. I'm going to ask for induction when my doc comes up since I'm already 2 cms and contracting randomly just don't know if they'll do it.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and I have a bit of a fever


----------



## armymama2012

Aw....I hope they will induce you Kelly! If they dont I hope the meds will help with the fever, pain, and heartburn. I had my first episode of heartburn on Saturday night. It was mild but still not fun because I had a horrible headache and nausea too.


----------



## lch28

jenny i love your bump! such a change from 29-33 weeks!

kelly you poor thing. gallbladder attacks are just awful!


afm, jonathan is getting a bit of a flat spot on his head :nope: since he was born no matter what i do he sleeps with his head to the right


----------



## Kelly9

Try propping his head with a spit up cloth and avoid putting him
In swings and car seats during the day give him lots of tummy time. 

Finally got heart burn meds and waiting for pain meds and blood work to come back. Wish I could sleep.


----------



## lch28

ive tried everything, burp cloth etc he rolls over onto it so i only do it when im awake while hes asleep. we get lots of tummy time, sometimes he HATES it! poor guy. i just bought a babymoon pillow, read it will help. well see


----------



## Kelly9

I have a baby positioned aid I used with my son from birth and he never fought it so that baby moon thing could help.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich I hope the pillow helps! Probably will!

Kelly sorry to hear u have been so miserable. :( I don't know how I got by without heartburn! 2cm is good! Did u lose your plug yet? It won't be long!!

AFM...more loose stools but not quite diahhrea (lol gross sorry). Not much else happening...find out tomorrow my dilation again. Hopefully will be at least 2cm this week!! Also wonder my effacement since losing my plug. Discharge these days is watery with some creamy stuff throughout the day. Contractions are less for last 2 days but guess that is normal...


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, glad to see you back and hope the gallbladder attacks ease up. I know just how painful they can be and can't imagine what they are like while pregnant much less in the last weeks of a pregnancy.

Jenny, beautiful bump pics. Not much longer for either of you. Wonder who will go first.

I am gonna go back in another day or so and delete my essay so if you wanted to read it its a few pages back. It's so personal I don't want to leave it up indefinitely. Thanks to everyone for the nice comments. It was difficult to write but I think it gave me some closure.


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly posted on another thread that she will be having her baby today or tomorrow so I guess they agreed to induce her! Yay!


----------



## Kelly9

Yup when a spot opens up stay tuned!


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I've been MIA, having computer issues.

Congrats Sweetz! Love the essay Lil. Jennie you are making progress, yay! Good luck Kelly :) sorry AF arrived Tabs. Ex and Kelly your babies are beautiful :). Ich how are you?

I am dilated to 1, am group B strep positive and am suddenly measuring 4+ weeks ahead (41+) when I've been right on track for several weeks. Having an US Thursday to check for excessive fluid. My BP has been up and down, hoping it stays down. Hoping my little guy arrives soon on his own so I can avoid a repeat csection as the wont induce me due to the VBAC. I am suddenly huge and very uncomfortable, baby is dropping too. 

Thinking of you ladies!


----------



## lilblossom

Glad you popped in with the update Jen. Hope your ultra sound just shows you just have some harmless bloating.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Lovely bump pictures :cloud9:

Kelly - Sorry to hear about your gallbladder attacks, hope you feel better soon. Happy 38 weeks Yay for having baby today or tomorrow!! :happydance:

Ich - The back of Tyler's head is flat, we are giving him lot's of sit up time as he has grown to hate tummy time, I think it's rounding slowly :shrug: 

Jen - Thank you hun. Good luck with your Ultrasound.


----------



## lch28

kelly thats so exciting! soon your little lady will be in your arms!!!!! :cloud9:

Lil, i loved your essay. it was beautiful <3

glad to hear from you jen!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly yay!!!!!!!!! Oh so exciting!!! We need some good excitement...been boring waiting for more babies to arrive. :) Can't wait to "meet" Tulip!!!!

Jen that stinks about the sudden measurement change...hope it is just fluids. You're almost there now!!! The triple dominoes are about to fall! :dance: Good luck at ur appt and keep us posted!

Straightened my hair...so think today might be a good day to get a couple outside pics with me and hubby. Gonna go put on my face. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Jen hopefully the increase is nothing! 

I'm just getting cervidil since I'm already 2 ad maybe more cms. 

Jenny sounds like you won't go over due either. 

Looks like induction tomorrow :) can't wait but must sleep now if I want to achieve my natural delivery.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Jen hopefully the increase is nothing!
> 
> I'm just getting cervidil since I'm already 2 ad maybe more cms.
> 
> Jenny sounds like you won't go over due either.
> 
> Looks like induction tomorrow :) can't wait but must sleep now if I want to achieve my natural delivery.

Rest well my friend, hope your delivery is an easy one.:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Good luck! Get plenty of rest :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly that is great news! What time are u going in? (Not sure our time diff but I am on central time.) Will be thinking of u and praying for a smooth L&D for u!! Wow...feels surreal. U will definitely need your rest, but u will do great. Remember your body is an amazing and strong piece of machinery, and u r one tough lady. You will do fine, and when u feel like crap just remember what a beautiful baby you are going to hold. Your rainbow baby! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I've been admitted to the hospital but now they're saying I might have to wait another day. I sure hope not.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Grrr they need to get the show going!

My contractions are back!! Yay! :dance: Pain is progress. Lol. They wrap into my back too, not just the frontal BH. Keep em coming baby girl!!


----------



## armymama2012

How far apart are they Jenny? Come on Lynn Marie!


----------



## Kelly9

My contractions are picking up owie!


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> My contractions are picking up owie!

Sorry it hurts but excited for you. will check in this afternoon when I get back from classes.

Ohhh Jenny, are you going i labor too?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm about 5cms got an Epi so now we wait


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Kelly! So exciting!!!

Back from doc. 2cm and 70% effaced. Baby drop level is a 3...2 more cm than last wk he said. Kind of confused me on that. Haha...can't remember exact terms. But my progress is strong and steady! Going at a healthy rate that will hopefully lead into a great active labor. These contractions seem to be very productive, would expect to be more miserable but I'm happy and enjoy the process. :) Just waiting patiently!


----------



## lilblossom

I know I have said it before but I will repeat it here, Baby and Bump needs like buttons.

Jenny and Kelly, I am checking in often. Bet you can't wait to hold those little ones in your arms.


----------



## Excalibur

Is excited with all this baby news! :happydance:

Someone has had their baby! Not spoiling their announcement though :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for progress Jenny!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ooo I can't wait for Kelly to check in!!!! :)

Army my contractions come and go, usually walking helps them kick in. They are sometimes within a few minutes apart....other times every 10...just depends!


----------



## Kelly9

My sweet girl Lexi Serena Kelly was born march 13 @ 10:26am 7 pounds 14 ounces after a fast labour! I'm in love and were doing well.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Kelly! Hope that breastfeeding is going well. Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - A massive congratulations on the birth of your little Princess! Can't wait to see pictures :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Kelly huge congrats on your little girl!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Congrats Kelly!!!! Can't wait for pics!! Glad u had a fast labor! And glad u had her early...she would have been huge by 40wks! :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Just looked up the "station" terminology. I saw a good illustration on a website. Very interesting! Still confused about what mine is though. But she dropped 2cm, that I know for sure.

Even if I don't go into labor soon, this baby girl has made great progress!! No wonder I'm waddling around more and more! :haha: Wonder how big baby is now...if she is huge I hope I go sooooon!! I can feel how low her head is...kind of as low as she can go without coming out I think!

This is the link I looked at:https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/signs-and-stages-of-labor/slideshow/66291.html?page=5&detoured=1


----------



## 7981

Congrats Kelly, beautiful name!!!

Jenny you are making great progress, I'm jealous!!! :) 

Hoping for good news tomorrow, but I must admit I'm scared!


----------



## lilblossom

Wonderful news Kelly, I will update your status as soon as I submit this.:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny sounds promising and Jen I'm excited for you as well you're both so close! 

I'm enjoying every cuddle I can get despite the extreme tiredness. Big brother gets to meet Lexi this afternoon.


----------



## Jessica28

A Big Congratulations to you Kelly! I bet she is just beautiful and I can't wait to see pics!

Jenny - I bet you will be next!


----------



## JennyNBaby

We shall see. Jen is due before me... I am not counting on it, but guess time will tell! Every labor is unique so it is hard to guess when things are going to happen. 

Kelly I can't wait til u can upload pics!


----------



## lch28

me too i keep checking lol! 

Im so happy today. OH got a new job and is making twice as much, which means i dont have to go back to work in 5 weeks like planned! :happydance::happydance: i get to be a stay at home mom. I was sick to my stomach about having to be gone from Jonathan 8 hours a day..


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen just thinking of u and wondering how ur ultrasound went today! FXed everything is perfect!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Sounds like you are making great progress :happydance:

Ich - That's great that you are a stay at home mom :D

Jen - Hope everything went ok today :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ich did you and your ex get back together?


----------



## lch28

yeah , after Jonathan was born


----------



## Kelly9

Oh we'll that's awesome! 

Ill post pics on weekend when I have laptop. We're still in hospital as Lexi's billi was a little high. Repeat test tomorrow hopefully she passes.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich that is great! What a blessing!

Kelly hope the billi count gets sorted. Can't wait for u to go home!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, here is my 28 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1333.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Great news on the relationship.

Kelly - Can't wait to see pictures of Lexi, hope you are allowed home soon.

Army - Lovely bump picture :D


----------



## 7981

Thanks for the thoughts ladies. Ultrasound was perfect! Fluid was 15 (normal is between 5 and 25), estimated fetal weight 7lbs 6oz, 76th percentile, he scored 8 put of 8 on the biophysical profile, and is in perfect labor position! I had acupuncture afterwards, which I will try again Monday if I he doesn't arrive before then. I'm hoping he comes this weekend! I had a few contractions this morning and again this afternoon, but nothing I could really time yet. I am so ready! 
Here is me this morning, pre shower!!! I am huge!!!
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/C5AFB860-DE18-4C0F-A7D8-2AAFDD478A6F-1716-0000018CA9485830_zps6bcc0597.jpg. Sorry, can't resize!
Can't wait for pictures Kelly!

Jenny anything new?

Great news Ich :)


----------



## Kelly9

Will be able to post some on Bnb tomorrow. I need to take more too of course :) 

Army and Jen bumps looking good. I don't miss mine yet this time like I did with my son and I don't miss the crazy movements either. I know eventually I will but I'm enjoying getting my full range of motion back!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm glad you are enjoying being a new mom again Kelly. Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army ur belly is cute! :)

Jen love the photo!! u r ready to POP! :haha: I think that is the first bump pic I have seen of u! Hope baby comes this weekend!!!! :)

Kelly I can understand the bittersweet goodbye to the belly. I think I will have mixed feelings toward my bump loss. Are u just loving having your baby girl?!!! Tulip is finally here and named!! :cloud9:

AFM....same old story. Get good contractions coming on and off. Walking lots, doing my ball routine. Still working to some extent. Got everything ready for when my mom comes. Sometimes get the feeling like AF is about to start....I mean the exact same! Since plug came out I still get some booger-like discharge. Just waiting to hear my status on Wednesday. My appts are my milestones. Haha

No word from Tabs lately. Probably busy with school!! 

Not sure if I mentioned this...I started a "stroller club" with some other mommies I have met who are about to have their babies or just have. The idea is to walk and do other fun stuff as a group. Nice to meet new ppl! (I am a dork, but being a dork is fun!)


----------



## armymama2012

I wish I could do a stroller club but right now I have to think about preparing for the baby first. I don t even have a stroller. Also with a toddler and a dog who acts like a selfish toddler dont know how I'd keep my snaity. Now DH wants me to take 4 college classes this year to finish my Associate's degree by next January so add that in and it is going to wear me down. He better plan on helping A LOT whenever he is with me!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army u need to stick up for yourself if there are too many demands on you. Having an infant and a toddler is a JOB! Encouragement to finish is one thing, but if you are not ready then that should be ok too. (Just my two cents...). You have been through a lot this pregnancy by yourself.


----------



## Jessica28

Jen - You look amazing! Fingers crossed you have your rainbow this weekend!

I took LOs Easter pictures yesterday.. they are soooo adorable. My Nan was here and slapped me in the butt because I was taking so many she said it was a sin. lol


----------



## Jessica28

Oh... and my little Kadence is now 9.5 lbs!


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Love the bump picture! You sure do look ready to pop! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

My little girl is wearing a preemie sleeper all the newborn stuff is to big I think she's close to 7 pounds now cause she's lost some weight. She's a spitter upper :( 

Newborn pics Tuesday!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Dying to see those pics Kelly!!!

I just finished making a mobile for baby. It turned out pretty cute! :)


----------



## Kelly9

oh right! i'll resize a few now lol


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Awww poor Lexi :( I'm sure she'll grow into her clothes soon :hugs:

Jenny - Will you be posting a picture of your handmade mobile? :D


----------



## Kelly9

Here are a few, I need to take more
 



Attached Files:







lexi38weeks.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8









lexi.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 8









lexi1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jessica28

Kelly - She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lch28

kelly what a beautiful little girl, congrats!


----------



## 7981

Kelly she is gorgeous!!! Congrats again :)

Thanks ladies, I can't believe how big I am! Hoping for a St. Patrick's Day baby, nothing so far though. Sigh.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly she is a cutie! That face!! Hard to believe that chunky cheeked girlie is wearing such tiny clothes! Maybe soon she will figure out how to not spit her meal up. ;)

Jen maybe we will deliver really close to each other! 2 Jens....2 babies! Makes sense! :D

Will upload mobile pic when I am on laptop again. 

I feel huge today. Pain in legs/feet. Face and arms look different. And I just look and feel "blah." 37 weeks but I feel like 40. Gotta suck it up and wait...made it this far, can survive a while longer! When I do nothing I get cranky and restless. When I stay busy, I get worn out and sore. Lol. I bet DH is sick of me by now.


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly, she is beautiful. So glad you finally are holding her.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, beautiful little one. I know you are on :cloud9:

The 2 jens are next.

Me, I am off to see Spring Awakening at my college...its a class requirement. I will have to write a review when I get home which is due tomorrow morning


----------



## Kelly9

I do not miss tight deadlines Lil good luck.

Wish my two year old would fall asleep. I'm staying at my moms and only had one diaper for him and he pooped in it so now he has to go diaper less overnight for the first time. He's been diaperless in the day time for ages but still I don't want a mess to clean up. On top of it all my mother is pissing me off and driving me up the wall, and then she wonders why I never want to come stay or visit when we come back home. I think next time we'll take a nice family vacation somewhere instead and save ourselves the grief.


----------



## lch28

:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Lexi is absolutely beautiful! :cloud9: Congratulations!

Sorry to hear your Mum is p'ing you off :hugs:

Tabs - How are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

well I saw the play which was ok for what it was and wrote the review. I also took my math quiz but may not even have classes tomorrow cause there is some more winter weather heading out way. Can we please begin spring already. I am so over this snow.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil do not envy the winter blast. Stay warm!! Sending some southern spring air your way!

Kelly...hope your mom eases off. And post partum hormones can't help either. Hang in there! 

Sat and watched a movie with my legs elevated. Still have tons of swelling. My extremities feel achey and half asleep. Thinking it can't be long now. My skin tone has changed. Just feel like it is almost time. The wait to active labor continues. Did a good amount of walking this morning. 

Jen any luck on this fine, lucky day?


----------



## Kelly9

My breasts hurt SOOOO much. Pretty sure I have thrush :( I've been pumping all day and feeding babe to ease off on my sore nipples but even the pump hurts and it's all in my milk ducts to as I can feel the burning stabbing pains deep inside. I just want the pain to go away so I can go back to nursing Lexi without having to pump first. Thank god I see the doc tomorrow.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly put cabbage leaves in your bra.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Hope the pain eases up soon :(


----------



## Kelly9

Cabbage is used to stop milk supply when weaning. I have thrush pretty bad it's been confirmed and myself and Lexi have our treatment for it now so hopefully will be better soon!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Glad to hear it's confirmed and now you can treat it, hope you and Lexi get better soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Me too! The meds upset my stomach big time today I feel worse now then I did right after giving birth.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hope you get some relief soon Kelly! I didn't know cabbage leaves were for weaning, just knew from ladies I know that it's a home remedy for sore/irritated BBs. Glad they diagnosed you and gave you meds. 

Managed to reduce my swelling by about 50%...thank goodness. Not quite as sore as I was. Doc visit tomorrow, yay.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for less swelling! I'm still waiting for mine to go away :( and for the feeling in my hand to come back. My fingers tingle from time to time so maybe soon! My wedding bands still don't fit :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Know exactly how u feel. I'm the same. Thought it goes away after delivery?? I am so ready to be done with it.


----------



## 7981

Kelly I'm glad you're feeling better. 
Jenny- any news after your appointment?

No baby over the weekend, sigh. At my appointment on Monday I was still dilated to just barely 1 but I was 30% effaced, so made some progress. BP was good, yay! I had a painful contraction yesterday morning and lost my mucous plug right afterwards. I had several more contractions throughout the day but only one period of regular ones for an hour and a half they were 15mins apart lasting 2 mins. I however, went to bed and woke up this morning feeling rested and with no contractions. Hoping later today something happens!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Doc couldn't locate baby's head...got out old school ultrasound and she is still head down but my bladder was full and pushing her up. He checked dilation but also said the bladder, etc makes it harder to read. But what he gathered is that I'm still about 2cm...maybe more. I gained 5lb in one week. Spilled sugar in urine test for first time. Today was just not smooth sailing!! Guessing a lot of the weight is fluid after all the awful swelling I've been having.

Found out a friend of mine from Bible study is 16wks...saw her at doc right after she found out it's a girl. :) Her little boy just turned two. I know she is tickled that it's a girl this time.


----------



## Kelly9

soon they will be here ladies.

Heres a sneakpeak of Lexi's newborn shots, made me tear up they're just so perfect! https://www.tanyashields.com/2013/03/baby-lexi-halifax-newborn-photographer/
You have to scroll down.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Beautiful Kelly!!! Such a precious rainbow baby! Worth every second of waiting.


----------



## lch28

Omg kelly beautiful pics and beautiful baby girl. Ds looks so excited !!


----------



## Kelly9

It was heck trying to get skyler to take a pic with Lexi! So in glad everyone thinks he's so happy we worked hard to get that smile lol.


----------



## Jessica28

OMG - Kelly - What gorgeous pictures of your little beauty. She truly is perfect!
And Skylar is just handsome as well!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Love your newborn pictures! :cloud9:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well the photographer did a good job because he looks like a happy big brother!


----------



## lch28

Yes he does lol ! I never showed everyone jonathans proffesional pics. Gotta do that


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yes do! :)

Everyday feels like a week right now. Sooo restless. Time to start another day of the waiting game. 

Any news from anyone?


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, I went to comment on your beautiful works of art the other day but my pc did one of those blue screen crashes and pissed me off so I shut down and then forgot. Lexi is absolutely precious and those pictures are perfect. That photographer is wonderful and I am sure has a great following.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I had a scare this afternoon. Didnt feel any movement for almost 4 hours. I wasnt rushing around ( I was checking emails and eating) so I know I would have felt if baby had moved. So I laid down for 45 minutes and still nothing. OB told me to go in for NST. Baby is fine. Steady heartrate and tons of movement once the monitors were on them. I guess I have a troublemaker too!


----------



## lch28

Army so glad all is well. Jonathan did that at least three times !!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - So glad everything is ok! Happy 30 weeks :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army I can recall a quiet day too. Makes u so nervous! I drank cold juice and ate a snack...That made her move. :) Glad all is well. And why is it that other people's pregnancies seem to FLY?! Can't believe ur 30 weeks already!! Yayy!

Last night I had contractions about 10 min apart. Continued this morning. Now...much further apart. Keep telling myself this WILL eventually result in a baby. So frustrating. Will laugh if I end up with a home birth...by the time I decide THIS IS IT...it could be time to push. :haha:


----------



## lilblossom

You will definitely be aware when it is time lol:hugs:


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies! Great pictures Kelly! Glad baby is ok Army!!

I had contractions 5 mins apart lasting 1-2 mins for 5 hours the other night and by 8am they slowed then stopped. Last night they were 3 mins apart for 2 hours and just as the intensified and I couldn't talk through them I called my midwife and they stopped!!! So frustrating, really thought I'd have a baby by now, sigh.

Any news Jenny?


----------



## lch28

hope things get moving for you both!!


----------



## Kelly9

Aw I was hoping to come on here and see another baby born!

Ich yes please share those pics

Army lexi did that to me to little stinkers. 

Thanks for all the nice comments about lexi's pics, we got a ton more and they were all perfect.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Contractions have kept up all day....sometimes taking breaks....but they have been coming back. So I decided to try to walk myself into active labor for quite some time. Well, I walked myself into something, got contractions & pressure that was quite painful and was feeling good about my progress...good enough I thought I should stop for a while. When I came inside, they eased back to their normal level. The fresh air was nice. I am thinking about walking endlessly until it's go-time. haha. 

Jen, wish things would happen for you. Labor limbo requires so much patience. If it makes you feel better, you'll probably go into active labor before I do. Then I will live vicariously through you. lol.

Hope something happens soon. We need action!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny good luck!


----------



## 7981

Come on babies!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Happy 38 weeks :D

Hope things start moving for you ladies soon :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

You two are making me impatient for my baby! Come on little miracles, come meet the world!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Haha, Well I think yesterday made some progress bc she feels even lower now. Gonna try some more walking today. Can't hurt! Gotta get this engine running smoothly...wants to keep stalling like an old diesel. :D


----------



## 7981

Ha, you ladies always make me laugh. Maybe I can laugh this baby out?


----------



## Kelly9

You could try lol! Better then moaning in pain during then labour :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

lol, Jen, I said today I'm either going to laugh or sneeze her out. It feels like she is RIGHT there. (I have never liked pain so much, haha.) Walked quite a few laps around the property today, got some good contractions going after about 3 laps. Kept on for about 45 minutes then stopped to drink and eat. Might go back out in a bit.


----------



## lch28

sound very close jenny!


----------



## Jessica28

I am getting impatient for the new babies! I can't imagine how you guys feel. lol


----------



## 7981

Jess probably just how you felt ;). I know he will come someday but this is getting crazy, lol.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I think I would be more patient if I didn't have so many signs that tease me. I feel bruised down below...not sure how much lower she can go without falling out. :haha: I would love to be on the outside looking in as I hobble/waddle my way through Walmart. Must look ridiculous because I feel ridiculous!!

Jess and Ex, you both endured some lengthy waits yourselves.

Kelly, I don't want to be induced but I must say I certainly have thought about your amazing birth story. It went so smoothly! How is your swelling? Hope it is going down. Mine is a bit better last few days, thank goodness.

Shocked by the cooler weather we're having!! Spring/summer was already here this time last year! The forecast shows very cool/mild temps for the next 3-4 weeks. Gonna be using blankies a lot because I didn't buy any fuzzy clothes to keep LO warm....just a few long sleeve sleepers.

Army did u decide on your car situation??


----------



## armymama2012

I call on Tuesday to see if the appraiser says the car can berepaired. If its a total loss I sign a form and send in the keys and we'll start looking for a new car.


----------



## lch28

Jenny i felt bruised down below from 26 + weeks lol. It was awful. I know nothing of this waiting everyone talks about. My waters went at 36 weeks and i was not ready !! Lol. Good thing i bought all those newborn clothes because he only switched to 0-3 last week !


----------



## Kelly9

I had a lot of swelling in my vag area for a couple days but that went down fast. My stitches are irritating me now but it's just cause they're there I thought they'd of fallen out by now. The tear doesn't hurt very much at all. 

Jenny Did you read my birth story from the other thread? I haven't posted it every where yet? I still have 12 pounds to loose.


----------



## Kelly9

Well here it is, Lexi's birth story:


Lexi Serena Kelly
March 13, 2013. 10:26 am. 7 lbs 14 oz. 20 in. HC 34 cms.

Tuesday march 12 I woke up very early in the morning to excruciating pain, gall bladder pain. I toughed it out for 3 hours before having my MIL take me to the windsor hospital. At the hospital they managed my pain and vomiting and then released me the next morning at 1030 ish with instructions to go straight to the IWK maternity hospital to see my OB who I&#8217;d had an apt with later on in the day anyway. 

They took me straight up for monitoring where I developed a fever, I had something viral that Skyler had had the week before. Based off labs they decided to admit me and I was to be helped along into labour in the next couple of days when a spot opened up. I was already 2 cm&#8217;s dilated 50% effaced and in early labour with irregular contractions.

My doula came to visit later that evening then I went to bed. 

I woke up at about 120 am on the 13th of march to convulsions and muscles spasms so strong that I could not stop them and breathing was hard due to my neck muscles being strained so hard. My belly was rock solid as well for the same reason. I called for the nurse who listened to baby&#8217;s heart beat with the doppler and discovered it was 210 and maintaining that rate so she called the resident on call. 

I was sent down to the birthing unit by request of the on call doc and it was decided that they&#8217;d help me along in labour that night due to a resurgence of the fever which had caused my convulsions because of the baby&#8217;s heart rate. The nurse who was there when I arrived stated that I&#8217;d be having a baby tonight and not vaginally if we could not get her heart rate down. That freaked me out and made my cry but the nurse said it was likely due to my fever spike and with fluids and tylenol it should go down. Sure enough that worked! 

I did not like the on call doctor who came in and stated matter of fact, we&#8217;ll break your water and give you pitocin to get you going. I argued with her for what felt like ages but finally got my way and was just given cervidil at about 3:15am. Sure enough a couple of hours later (5 am) I was in active labour without the need of medications. Contractions started somewhat slow but built in intensity pretty fast, by sometime after 7 I had asked for fentanyl for pain so the nurse checked me, I was 4-5 cm&#8217;s dilated. 10 mins or so later while waiting for the meds I was feeling the urge to push, I mentioned this to my nurse and she asked if she could check me again, I said heck no, as I figured I was 10 cm&#8217;s and ready to push but had decided I wanted the epidural for pushing and knew they wouldn&#8217;t give it to me if they knew I was 10 cms. Finally the doc came in for the epi and by 830 I was good and the urge to push was no longer there. Sometime around 930 I was feeling an intense urge to push again that was causing pain despite the epidural, so the nurse checked me and sure enough I was ready to go. We waited for the doc to come rupture my membranes for a long time maybe 40 mins or more before the urge was so intense I just said I need to push so lets do it. Nurse was good with that so I pushed one push and my waters literally burst from my body and went 5 feet all over the bed and floor, still no doc. I pushed with the next contraction and could feel baby coming, I pushed with the second contraction and the nurse said to stop as baby was right there. Finally we got the doctor in! A new one due to shift change thank god. A few controlled pushes later and Lexi was born! All in all I think she came out in about 5-7 mins! I had a 1st degree tear with one small section that was 2nd degree, I believe I only got 3 stitches and recovery has been much better this time around.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly minus the horrible gallbladder and fever problems, your delivery couldn't have been better! But so awful you had to go through so much agonizing pain...which I'm sure didn't help you any when you needed energy during labor. What a blessing you did not need the c-section. Nurses are so wonderful...put docs to shame. I love my doc but have no guarantees that he'll be on call when I'm in labor. The docs are all pretty good though from what I hear.

Ran errands with DH today. Got some good walking in, keeping baby nice and low in position for her big debut. Lol. So ready to take a midday nap now! Trying not to dwell too much on operation get baby out for my own sanity's sake.

Jen how r things today?


----------



## Kelly9

It was a pretty good birth minus all the crap before, I'm quiet happy with it :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Our little thread desperately needs some action!

I have a doc appt early tomorrow so I'll post after that.


----------



## Kelly9

Hopefully you've got more progress on the go! I'm on as often as I can be moving around from house to house, it'll be better once I'm back home again but thats not till the middle of april.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I was 9 days overdue! :(

Kelly - Lovely birth story, thank you for sharing :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex I will go nuts if this early labor stuff drags on for a couple more weeks!! 

Kelly are u moving again?!

No news from Jen! Hopefully a good sign.

If I go to hospital, I will try to post before going. I do not pay for data on my phone so will be offline while in hospital... so IF I disappear for a good while and don't have a chance to update then u know where I am! :) I am not counting on ANYTHING anymore....thought this baby would have come already!

Hope everyone is busy enjoying their precious babies. 

Army, hope your home stretch goes by quicker. Any guesses on your baby's gender??


----------



## armymama2012

I'm guessing boy just by how I'm carrying and the amount of movement I feel. I'll take another bump picture once I find the charger to my camera.

Oh, called insurance looks like we are looking for another car. Kinda a bummer but kinda excited at the same time.


----------



## Jessica28

Army - Everyone was convinced I was having a boy based on how I was carrying!! She is almost two months old and they still can't believe it was a girl!

I brought Kadence to the Doctor yesterday as she was having some clicking in her knee that we could feel and hear. It was cause for concern since my Mom was born with dislocated hips and had too many surgeries to count. I had to be triple pampered when I was born and my sister had to wear a brace. The Doctor said it was nothing to worry about and it is definitely not her hips, thank god. Been very stressed with that.

Now yesterday, the new budget was proposed and they are trying to force the people out of rural areaa (where I am from) and offering 270,000 per household if 90% of the population agrees to move. I don't think 90% will agree to it here but there is going to be a lot of cuts in jobs and I am terrified of losing mine. OH and I will never be able to afford it if I am out of a job. This is seriously hard on the nerves.

Jenny - My friend who was due the same day has you is having her baby this morning so I hope you go soon! I can't wait to see the little beauty!

Jen - Can't wait to see your little bundle of joy as well!


----------



## Kelly9

Nope not moving again but I'm still in NS with family we don't go back home till mid April. 

Jessica I knew you were having a girl lol! So called that one right lol. 

Jenny she'll come! Just have patience and it'll happen when you least expect it. 

Army yay for a new car! 

I'm just doing laundry and waiting to head into Halifax to drop my car for servicing. Hopefully the brakes don't need doing! They make this weird sound from time I time but its so irregular I'd think it was just rust or dirt stuck in there.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army on the upside new cars are fun! :)

Jess glad her joints are ok!! Nerve wracking. And I hope they leave ur land alone. So much stress, ayyy! Not good.

Kelly hope the brakes are good. Save some $$$

AFM...90% effaced and 3.5cm!! I am happy about that. Knew my little labor over the weekend had to be doing stuff. Doc is very pleased, esp since he knows how much I want a natural birth. He is thrilled to see me progressing so much. And I didn't gain weight this week! That is a PLUS.


----------



## lch28

Yay for progression!!!!!! Soon youll meet your lovely lil lady !!

Jess so glad everythings ok..

Jonathan slept for 7 hours last night!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny you'll be having her so soon! Bounce on the ball and get out walking up hills as maybe you'll be meeting her in the next day or two! Did he say if she was engaged?


----------



## JennyNBaby

She is -1 station. Just got done with about 30min of walking and we did walking in big stores today. Gonna go back out after I eat a bit. Hungry mama! Again...the way it has went I am not going to count on anything but I love it that my body has done so much great work. It has given me great practice for breathing and coping with the pain/pressure. :)

Wow Ich! 7 hours is superb!!! You are one blessed mommy!


----------



## Excalibur

Looking forward to hearing some baby news very soon! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

me too!!

7 hours was a fluke, we are back to every 3 lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well that is one nice fluke! :D

Time to get up....another day of what Kelly calls "operation get baby OUT." haha


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies!!!

No baby yet :( Today is my due date and I think he's awfully cozy in there! At my appointment on Monday I was a bit more than 1cm, 60% effaced and baby was in a -2 station. I can feel him really low and my hips are aching terribly at night so much that I can't sleep. Hoping this little guy decides to be punctual! I am at work now and not happy about it. I will have to go on leave after next Friday if I make it that far, I can't keep this up- I've been working 3 days a week, taking my midnight shifts off, but it's just getting to uncomfortable. I see my midwife on Monday and start biweekly NSTs on Tuesdays because of being overdue. I thought I would have had him by now based on two nights of regular strong contractions last week, no luck! Early labor sucks!

Jenny that is great progress, I wish I had that much going on! Keep walking girl!

Yay for a new car Army!

Kelly your birth story sounds great, aside from the stuff that got you there! Glad you are feeling well. 

Ich so exciting when they start sleeping and you can feel "normal" again!

Jess glad to hear little girl is doing well.

Ex I can't imagine going so far over my due date!!! Ahhh...

Sorry if I missed anyone, I am soooooooo tired!!!


----------



## lch28

Oh jen i hope he arrives soon!!!!


----------



## 7981

Thanks Ich. This pregnancy seems soooooooo long! I had my twins at 33 weeks!


----------



## Kelly9

I bet it would Jen after having the twins that early! 

I keep coming on hoping for baby news!


----------



## JennyNBaby

I was hoping for a birth announcement, gotta admit! Oh dear! C'mon babies!!


----------



## Excalibur

Come on babies!!!! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

I am predicting an Easter arrival...Hope every one has a wonderful holiday weekend.


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies! Our little boy arrived this morning at 12:12 on 03/30/13 weighting 8 lb .4oz and 19.5 inches long, his head is huge a whopping 14 inches!!! I went into labor literally the second his due date passed and headed to the hospital a few hours later. My water broke on its own right before my seconf cervical check. I had a successful VBAC and couldn't be happier. I did get an epidural but let It wear off for a while- I highly recommend them! Baby is happy and healthy, we are thrilled!


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> Hi ladies! Our little boy arrived this morning at 12:12 on 03/30/13 weighting 8 lb .4oz and 19.5 inches long, his head is huge a whopping 14 inches!!! I went into labor literally the second his due date passed and headed to the hospital a few hours later. My water broke on its own right before my seconf cervical check. I had a successful VBAC and couldn't be happier. I did get an epidural but let It wear off for a while- I highly recommend them! Baby is happy and healthy, we are thrilled!

wonderful news Jen. Glad you have a healthy boy, you did forget to tell us his name. I will update the first post of the thread with all the other information. Look forward to the pictures to come.


----------



## armymama2012

7981 said:


> Hi ladies! Our little boy arrived this morning at 12:12 on 03/30/13 weighting 8 lb .4oz and 19.5 inches long, his head is huge a whopping 14 inches!!! I went into labor literally the second his due date passed and headed to the hospital a few hours later. My water broke on its own right before my seconf cervical check. I had a successful VBAC and couldn't be happier. I did get an epidural but let It wear off for a while- I highly recommend them! Baby is happy and healthy, we are thrilled!

Yay Jen! Glad he didnt make you wait any longer! Cant wait for pictures. You all are making me impatient to meet my little one.


----------



## lch28

Congratulations Jen!!! So happy that he has arrived healthy as can be. YAY for successful VBAC!! i hope that i can have one next time around


----------



## JennyNBaby

YAY JEN! :dance: So happy he decided it was okay to come out! ;) Way to go on the VBAC! Couldn't ask for better! Can't wait for pictures...BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!

Well, guess it's just Army and me waiting now. Army, you just might have your little one before me at this rate. :haha: Today is another "throw in the towel" day for me. :wacko: I refuse to do my hour of walking just to get contractions that stop. Gonna try the ol' rest & relax theory. If I go into labor late tonight, I could have an Easter baby...doubt it though. Another appt Wed @ 39.5 weeks. I'm expecting I won't have to cancel due to birth. :nope:

My highschool friend was due 4 days after me. She had her baby exactly 2 weeks early on Thursday. Her water spontaneously broke @ 2:15AM and the baby was born vaginally by 11AM. They have a little boy with a full head of hair. Happy for them but a smidge jealous as well because I have had the longest, most dreadful wait EVER for the last 3.5 weeks. I know it will maybe make things easier later, but I still don't think I would wish this on anyone. I wonder if all my children's births will be this way...:shrug::dohh:

Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## Jessica28

Jen - A HUGE congrats to you on the birth of your little blue bundle of joy! What is his name?? Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> YAY JEN! :dance: So happy he decided it was okay to come out! ;) Way to go on the VBAC! Couldn't ask for better! Can't wait for pictures...BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Well, guess it's just Army and me waiting now. Army, you just might have your little one before me at this rate. :haha: Today is another "throw in the towel" day for me. :wacko: I refuse to do my hour of walking just to get contractions that stop. Gonna try the ol' rest & relax theory. If I go into labor late tonight, I could have an Easter baby...doubt it though. Another appt Wed @ 39.5 weeks. I'm expecting I won't have to cancel due to birth. :nope:
> 
> My highschool friend was due 4 days after me. She had her baby exactly 2 weeks early on Thursday. Her water spontaneously broke @ 2:15AM and the baby was born vaginally by 11AM. They have a little boy with a full head of hair. Happy for them but a smidge jealous as well because I have had the longest, most dreadful wait EVER for the last 3.5 weeks. I know it will maybe make things easier later, but I still don't think I would wish this on anyone. I wonder if all my children's births will be this way...:shrug::dohh:
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone!

Lol I doubt this baby will come before May if it decides to come on its own at all. I do feel like the baby has dropped though because as of last night it hurts to walk or bend down. Just a lot of pressure in my pelvic region.


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

So wonderful!! So many rainbow babies :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Having contractions about 4 min apart for about an hour but they are not unbearable. Waiting to see if they get stronger in the next hour....or if they stop like always. Just lying in bed and they started up. Hope they keep up.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, come on Lynn Marie! Mommy and daddy want to meet you!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Took a shower, wanted to wash my hair. They stopped. Should of known.


----------



## Kelly9

Jen congrats!!!! 

Jenny she'll come you're not even to your due date yet but that being said I was eager for my little miss to come. I don't think it'll be long with how dilated you are already. 

Lexi has to be at the hospital for a weigh in tomorrow morning really need her to gain something as if she looses anymore they're going to admit her :(


----------



## Jessica28

Kelly - Why is she losing weight?

Jenny - She is like my Kadence and is enjoying making you wait! Can't wait until she arrives!

Time for me to turn into the Easter Bunny.,..even though she is still so little, we have some little gifts for her..lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Congratulations on the birth of your little boy! Can't wait to see pictures :happydance: 

Kelly - Hope all goes well at the Hospital and that Lexi gains weight! :(


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, I am sure that since you have made such a great home for your little girl these last several months she just isn't ready to vacate it for her new beautiful nursery you have put together. I will keep checking in though. Wonder where all our other BFP's disappeared to. We ended up with 16 and only 8 are still around. hmmm


----------



## Excalibur

Can't wait to hear more baby news! :happydance:


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies. We named out little guy Elijah John Leighton. I hadn't added it before because we still hadn't named him :). I have been sick since delivery, vomiting , nausea , and now a low fever too. They think I contracted a stomach virus, worst timing ever!!! My recovery has been great aside from the belly issues. I will check back once we are home, being discharged tomorrow, they have kept us extra time due to me being sick. 
https://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad12/LeightonTwins/71BC0E50-0157-4015-87F3-DD9450DF9232-7409-000008410EB46AB0_zps69a409f5.jpg
Jenny you are do close, hang in there.
Kelly I hope Lexi has gained done weight.

Thanks again for all the well wishes, we are truly blessed!


----------



## Jessica28

Jen - He is so precious and I adore the name! Hope you are rid of the stomach bug soon!


----------



## JennyNBaby

That little face is so cute. He is precious Jen! Sorry to hear about your bug! 

My friend who delivered Thurs is having a bit of a rough time. He feeds every hour and hates lying on his back...prefers being held. So she is exhausted.

My throat is so sore and swollen...the pollen is awful now. Dreaded this would happen. Don't mind not delivering today...having an April Fools bday probably stinks. Have had a lot of pressure radiating everywhere down below, woke me up a few times last night. My little girl is still nice and cozy. I am anything but cozy.


----------



## Kelly9

Such a cute little man! 

I think she's not gaining because she's been projectile vomiting a lot. It's been slightly better the last day or so and she gained 2 ounces but then had a very barfy day. She needs to be re weighed this week by the doc. 

Jenny I'm still waiting for your announcement!


----------



## lch28

oh jen, hes adorable!

kelly does she have relux?


----------



## Excalibur

Jen - Awww Elijah is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex love the new avatar! :)


----------



## Excalibur

JennyNBaby said:


> Ex love the new avatar! :)

Thank you hun, Tyler is a "Superbaby" Hehe :D

Happy 39 weeks and 1 day :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

My lower belly is now full of stretch marks. :( Had terrible pains while grocery shopping a bit ago...again no continuation. The wait goes on. 

Kelly hope she stops barfing soon!


----------



## lilblossom

Ok Jenny, April Fools Day is safely past...lets get on with birthing that baby girl!!!


----------



## lch28

Jenny ! I see lil miss is still keeping you waiting . Hope she arrives very soon


----------



## JennyNBaby

Have a onesie someone bought us that says "worth the wait." Certainly holding true! Haha


----------



## lch28

poor you, im awful with waiting.. 

i wanted to post these pics of jonathan. i love them! lol
 



Attached Files:







Jonathan.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









Jonathan 3.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

So cute! 

Jenny I keep hoping she's come but every time I check nope. Come on baby girl! 

I'm at the dentist for a cleaning yuck! 

Next apt for Lexi is Friday.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich, too cute!! He sure has changed a lot!! Love that little face! :)

Kelly, that gives her a few days to get over her eating disorder. :haha: Hope she is able to keep her meals down & gain a bit by then! I wonder what causes babies to be spitter-uppers. ??? 

Today cannot hurry along fast enough, so ready for my doc visit in the AM. One of these days there really WILL be a birth announcement, seriously!! My dad said he woke up at 3AM and thought, that's weird she hasn't called yet....He really felt it was going to be last night because of how much pain I was in at the grocery store. NOPE! haha! I learn to expect nothing and hope for the best so I'm not disappointed every time...not 100% effective, but I guess it helps me cope to some extent...

Tabs, how are you doing these days??


----------



## Kelly9

When is your next apt Jenny? 

I agree where is tabs?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Had my appt this AM. Doc stripped membranes, hoping it kickstarts my active labor. I feel pretty crampy and started bleeding when he did it. I am 100% effaced and 3.5cm dilated. He asked me if I want to wait this out or not...I do not want an induction even though I am SO ready to have her. We will induce at 41 weeks if she hasn't come by then. Needless to say, our bags have been packed for a long time now... I read about membrane stripping and other women said for the most part that they went into labor within a day (all between 39-41 weeks...some dilated quite a bit and others not). I think that makes my chances look pretty good since I am so far dilated and effaced, and she's still -1 station. Oh my stubborn little sweet pea...


----------



## lch28

Jenny i hope things get moving!! Cmon baby girl mama wants to meet u!


----------



## lilblossom

Come on Lynn Marie, Your mama is ready to hold you in her arms. :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Having pains inside where cervix is that radiate through my backside. Hoping it is a sign that the sweep is working....also walked a couple miles earlier after doing my ball routine hoping to increase pressure so my waters can break. Hopefully not all in vain...


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Lovely pictures of Jonathan :)

Jenny - Hope Lynn Marie makes an appearance soon! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I went into labour 5 days after my sweep and I lost my plug and had bloody show that same day but I wasn't as dilated as you or effaced. I say you have a baby within the next two days.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Gosh Kelly, I hope so....getting so antsy here. And I'm NOT the type of person who can sit around and do nothing. In good faith, I even have my toothbrush packed for tonight. hahaha! Tomorrow is my brother-in-law's bday, would love to have her then. Tinkering now with the idea of walking some more...not sure if it will help or just use energy I will need later.


----------



## lilblossom

Have sex...It's what sent me into labor way back when.


----------



## Kelly9

And orgasms and do some lunges!


----------



## Sweetz33

WOW NEW BABIES!! WOOHOO!!! Sorry I have been MIA...I didn't have internet for a while there. Life has been hella hectic. Lil Man is now 5 weeks old (how time flies). We did have a scare this past Easter weekend that nearly sent me to a breakdown....all I have to say is now I have a renewed faith in God. Lil man's strap malfunctioned on his car seat and when DH and BIL were carrying the stroller up a set of stairs he fell out and hit concrete steps. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE....new mommys, old mommys, etc....NEVER and I repeat NEVER carry a stroller up stairs with the baby in it, even if you know for sure the straps are on, you never know. Little man did get 2 fractures in his skull, but TG no permanent damage. I know God's hands were on my son, there is NO doubt. (sorry for those that don't believe in Him...but I have absolutely no doubts now) 3 days after the incident, not even a bruise on him, and here...less then a week later...no swelling anywhere to be seen. :)

Here is are 2 pics of him I took today...



This I took yesterday....can you say HAPPY BABY!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Sweetz! I am 100% believer in God and can account for numerous miracles! Praise the Lord he is ok!!! Wow. I bet u were terrified. He is a cutie! Love the pics!

DH is freaked out by sex now....feels like he is going to injure or harm LO....and just feels weird knowing there is such a thin barrier. Lol. I kind of understand. 

I did some mild lunges today....bounced....walked....mild aerobics. Waiting for some action tonight!!


----------



## lilblossom

if you haven't already gone in to full blown labor tell that DH of yours to suck it up and take one for the team hahaha. It is perfectly safe as long as it isn't crazy rough jungle loving haha.:haha:


----------



## JennyNBaby

^lol 

4am got out if bed after nonstop contractions. Decided to jump in the shower and then go from there. They got further apart and eventually quit. Feel tons of pain in pelvic floor today. This baby just does not want to be born!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz! Oh my goodness! I am so glad he's ok I'd of melted down to. :hugs: he does look like a happy baby! 

Jenny tell hubby he has to no choice lol! 

I've got some great news! Lexi gained 8 ounces in 4 days!!!!! She is finally back to and just over birth weight and I am relaxing a little now :) 

I also just did 25 sit ups they were hard but I got em done I will Attempt another 25 tonight and try to keep up 50 a day till they get easier and I can do more.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - Glad to hear baby is ok, I would have been mortified too! :hugs: 

Kelly - That's great news about Lexi gaining weight! :D


----------



## lilblossom

Sweetz, I can not begin to imagine the level of panic you were in but am so relieved all is well. I totally believe in God and that he does watch over us. I bet you hug that little one over and over. :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Kelly, yay for Lexi's weight gain. and it's awesome you are beginning the journey to returning your body to pre baby shape.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Superwoman Kelly! Good for you! You'll be back to your old self again in no time. You probably still look great. And that is super about Lexi's gain. Couldn't ask for more! :)

Finally got DH to do the deed. :haha: I will be very happy if that's all it takes to push me over the edge.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm miserable. Horrible cold with congestion and coughing. Constant headaches too. Now it hurts my back, hips, and pelvis to walk and Tylenol isnt doing crap for the pain. And I still have to take care of a dog and my almost 2 year old. 

Oh, btw, a friend of mine is just past 37 weeks and she went to the hospital an hour ago after losing her plug and having contractions every 6 minutes!


----------



## JennyNBaby

:( Army sorry to hear ur unwell. Being sick and pregnant is awful! Hope u get some rest and plenty of fluids. Tylenol is a joke.

AFM...the frequent trips to go #2 have kept on today. Have the feeling that my period should be starting any minute, and for once a pain that lasts through a bath. Usually a shower or bath is my unlucky move. So I'm just gonna relax and see what happens. Listening to my L&D music, quite calming. Will update if anything starts getting good...


----------



## armymama2012

Well my friend just updated FB saying it was a false alarm. She is apparently dehydrated so she had two bags of saline and they are sending her home. 

Yeah, it sucks but I'll survive. Get to see how big baby is on Monday! excited!


----------



## lilblossom

Armymamma, I hope you feel better soon.

Jenny, I am checking in often hoping to see big news of impending birth :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Jenny i predict that she will be here before monday!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

I hope so! My mom and bro are driving all the way from FL tomorrow. And my bro leaves Wed. This wait is driving me nuts. Body is still in "cleanse mode" so that makes me happy. Any sign that stays is good. So tired of disappearing and reappearing symptoms! Been 48hrs since sweep. Guess it didn't work. Stubborn girl!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm still in pain when walking and now I think that baby is laying on a nerve because every movement on my left side is extremely painful. Gotta get out of the house today for some things though.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army, possible sciatica?? Try kneeling on all fours and doing pelvic tilts....might help baby move and not put so much pressure on that side. Anytime I feel less than satisfied with baby girl's position, I am all over my ball. :haha: She likes turning posterior at times, and Momma's gotta fix her. :D


----------



## armymama2012

It's definitely possible. I will get on all fours later today. I have to eat and then clean some more. I never knew I had so much clothes until I have it all clean and am sorting pregnancy from post-pregnancy! I also love recycling clothes. I'm taking some old jeans and turning them into headbands and skirts for my daughter. I love anything involving sewing and being creative.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Jenny - That's exactly how things started for me! Eeeeeks I bet you have a baby in your arms at some point over the weekend, I'm going to predict Sunday :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

I can only hope. Spent my whole afternoon walking & bouncing. If she doesn't come, it certainly is NOT because I didn't try. :haha: I have like 4 zits now too...have had clear skin for my whole pregnancy. (Yes, this is me reading into EVERY little sign.)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well, just got over a major crying spell. LOVE these hormones... Anyway, during my recovery I updated my belly progress picture. Have a WHALE of a time looking at the most recent shot. :haha: Get it?!
 



Attached Files:







Growing Belly 2.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## armymama2012

You're not a whale. That's an adorable bump! It's almost as if her head is at your spine and she is stretching out trying to make your belly look like like a sideways oval. I think its cute. I'd put one up of my 32 weeks bump but my camera battery is dead and cant find the charger.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lol, I have had so many ppl say, "Are you sure there's only one in there?" I'm banking on a pretty good sized baby....probably at least 8lb.

Made it through another night. I am a bit surprised at every dawn that another 24hrs went by without having this baby.


----------



## lilblossom

It is amazing how many of you have made it all the way to the due date and some beyond. Come on Jenny, I like a good drama same as anyone but it's time to let that little girl out. :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

jenny i love your bump!


----------



## Jessica28

I keep checking in every few hours to see if Miss Lynn has made her appearance yet! I just know she is going to come when I don't get a chance to check in! lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Army being sick bites....remember how sick I got?

And Jenny.....that baby needs to come out already!! (bump is adorable btw) You remember how *eh hem* round I got and my lil man didn't even make 7lbs so you never know!


----------



## armymama2012

Yes I remember. Well my nose has cleared out but (TMI) I am coughing up really thick yellow stuff now like once every 2 hours. Ugh...


----------



## Kelly9

STILL no baby Jenny! GET OUT BABY GIRL! I want to see pics of her already lol!

Hi to everyone else! I'm at BIL and SIL's so will check back proper later.


----------



## lilblossom

Well Jenny has been quiet for hours now, maybe the action started


----------



## lch28

Hope so. Im bummed. We saved for a swing and lil man hates it!!


----------



## armymama2012

Wow I'm sorry Ich. My son loved his swing. He napped in it a lot. Then we got one from a garage sale for my daughter and she was just too big to be comfy in it. Hope you find something that he loves.


----------



## Jessica28

My LO loves her swing too! Ohs Mom was supposed to buy us one for the baby shower but she ended up buying a bouncer chair because she "thought" it was a swing... so I borrowed the swing from a friend. She naps in it all the time! 
How are all your little ones sleeping? Kadence usually goes down between 6:30 and 8:30 p.m and wakes at 3am for a bottle and then wakes again at 6 or 7 for the day.

OH and I also dtd for the first time last night. I am back on the bcp again but he wants backup so we used a condom. First time in our relationship (6 yrs) we used one and I just thought it was awful. I almost cried after. It wasnt uncomfortable or didn't hurt but it seems I didn't get aroused (tmi) and I know its because of the damn condom.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess yay for DTD! But sorry it was lame. Lol. Sounds like life is settling nicely.

Well here I am! 40 weeks and STILL pregnant. My family is here so that's nice. I had a lot of energy yesterday, thought in retrospect it could have been a sign. Well the sun rose and no baby!! And I never count on going into labor during the day bc it just doesn't usually happen that way.


----------



## lch28

I hate condoms too. Bleh.. haha. Thing is jonathan love his bouncer but wakes when i stop bouncing it ! He loves to be on the move. He also loves the car.He never cries in it ! So he loves to be on the move and i figured a swing was great. Oh well lol


----------



## lch28

Jess thats great ! Jonathans still up every 3-4 hours. Once i got five hours


----------



## armymama2012

Hmmmm...I dont know what else to suggest to you Ich. 

Awww...Jess, that little girl doesnt want to be separated from mommy. Something tells me she will be here on Wednesday around 9 p.m.

Well had a long talk with DH about finances and we decided to not even look at the Ford Focus we had talked about and get a slightly older car so that way we could pay it off in only a year and save up more for college and house repairs. So now we are back at the "waiting to agree on a car" stage. I just hope we will have a car by May 1st so I know I have a car once this baby decides to arrive. On a positive note, U/S tomorrow and I"m going to ask my OB when she would want to induce and such.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army, you can't go wrong with a Japanese car if you're going to go that route. Honda...Toyota...Nissan....etc. I agree, payments STINK! We bought our 2003 Sport Trac 1.5 yrs ago and will be done paying it off this year. FEELS GREAT! We make double or triple payments to expedite the process. Make sure whatever you buy that the owner is able to provide service history for the vehicle and get a Car Fax done so you know whether it has been in major accidents. :)


----------



## armymama2012

We are going for a 2003 Ford Taurus SEL ilver with tan leather interior and a sunroof. The payments will only be about $250/month but we are going to keep our payments at $450 so that way hopefully it can be paid off by next April. 

Jenny, did you evict the baby yet? You better give her her 2 week notice so she knows that she has to come out!

I know it's been a while but here is my 32 week bump pic. It's from my phone after my shower.
 



Attached Files:







0407131446.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Still no baby?!? There goes my prediction! :( Haha!


----------



## JennyNBaby

:( A whole bunch of nothing! Bout to bid my due date goodbye. Oh why oh why?!


----------



## lilblossom

Ok, who went the most past due date in this thread...just want to see if Jenny is gonna break a record. lol


----------



## lch28

Jess i think. Or maybe ex... hmmmm.


----------



## Jessica28

I was 5 days over!


----------



## lch28

I think ex may have been over due a week or soo


----------



## lch28

Im so proud of my little guy. He finally is taking a nap in his bassinet for the first time !


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex was quite a bit over too. I am NOT wanting to break any records! :haha: If she is born the 9th, her bday is 4-9-13...and 4+9=13. Not bad eh? lol. Oh, please baby come out.

On the bright side, it's fun having my mom here. :)


----------



## lch28

Jen you poor thing.. i admire your patience


----------



## JennyNBaby

Admire nothing because I don't have a choice really. Lol. Well I could have been induced but...if I am going to follow thru on plans then I must wait it out longer. I suppose she will come eventually. If Jess and Ex could wait then so can I! But my bro leaves Wed so I hope she is born before then.


----------



## Excalibur

I was 9 days over! :coffee:


----------



## armymama2012

So prayers please...baby is breach (head up right behind my belly button) ad so I get another ultrasound at 36-37 weeks to check on growth and position again. If still breach then I'll have to get a C-section at 39 weeks. Otherwise baby is completely healthy and kicking my cervix a lot. Baby is weighing 9 ounces over the average but doctor isnt concerned since all my babies have been average or bigger.


----------



## lilblossom

armymama2012 said:


> So prayers please...baby is breach (head up right behind my belly button) ad so I get another ultrasound at 36-37 weeks to check on growth and position again. If still breach then I'll have to get a C-section at 39 weeks. Otherwise baby is completely healthy and kicking my cervix a lot. Baby is weighing 9 ounces over the average but doctor isnt concerned since all my babies have been average or bigger.

It's still early enough that hopefully the baby will turn to proper birthing position. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army I agree with Lil. Also, take a look at spinningbabies.com. You can manipulate baby's position through various exercises. Try not to stress. :)

Well no signs of imminent labor. We went walking around downtown today, gorgeous weather. Who knows...maybe she will surprise us when I feel the least "laborish." People definitely stare at me now. Lol


----------



## armymama2012

Woke up by a horrible leg cramp again. Got it to go away after 5 minutes of moaning and massaging and then when I got up to walk it came back.


----------



## lilblossom

armymama2012 said:


> Woke up by a horrible leg cramp again. Got it to go away after 5 minutes of moaning and massaging and then when I got up to walk it came back.

I hated the leg cramps that came with pregnancy. I had them immediately during that very short. Try increasing your patassium intake.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army I also had it. Eat at least 2 bananas everyday. Avocados are also good. And make sure u elevate your legs above your heart and drink plenty of water. They are awful, I know!!


----------



## lch28

Jonathan slept seven hours in his bassinet !!! Hope im not speaking to soon but its time to put the rock and play away!! Such a proud mama right now. He has screamed in protest in his bassinet since he was born


----------



## Kelly9

Great news ich! I hope Lexi takes to hers when we get back home. 

Jenny how are you feeling today?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich that is great!!

Well my bro goes home tomorrow. Chances for him to see this baby are getting slim now. I feel fine...not thinking she is going to be born anytime soon at this rate. I want to hide and sleep til this is over. Tired of being asked all the time when she's going to come. As if I know. I thought after everything thusfar she'd have been here long ago. Sigh.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Fingers crossed baby turns before Labour, still plenty of time yet :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Leg cramps were awful...bananas, avocado and LOTS OF WATER!!!

Ich cool about the bassinet!! Xander has to be wrapped up tight to get to sleep. We say it is "burrito time" when it iss time to put him down LOL


----------



## lch28

Hahahh yes jonathan must be swaddled or hell hit himself in the face and wake up screaming !


----------



## JennyNBaby

Awww burrito time, that's so cute. :)

Well.....I downed castor oil and chased it with a bit of coke. My mom said that put her into labor with my bro. Pray for a baby tonight! My one bro has to go home tomorrow and I would love for him to get to be here with all of us. If it doesn't work I go back to doc tomorrow early AM.


----------



## armymama2012

I hope it worked Jenny. That was the one thing i was too nervous to try when I was anxious for my daughter to be born. I enjoyed the reflexology massges and pineapple juice every other day though.

Well I'm going to be very proactive about getting this baby to flip. I ordered a handheld high-powered LED flashlight and pulsatilla which should be here by Saturday. Doing those twice a day plus heat/music, and 2 of the positions mentioned on spinningbabies.com. If these dont work in the next 4 weeks then I'll just hope that baby will randomly decide to turn before the C-section date.


----------



## armymama2012

Here is the only picture that I got from the U/S tech. It's a side profile of baby's face:
 



Attached Files:







0408131416.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JennyNBaby

Castor oil cleaned me out and then had 2min contractions for about 4hrs. Almost went in. Opted to wait and it all fizzled out. Went to doc. Had a sweep, very thorough one at that. If I don't have her tonight they're sweeping again tomorrow. My bro left today. :(


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Castor oil cleaned me out and then had 2min contractions for about 4hrs. Almost went in. Opted to wait and it all fizzled out. Went to doc. Had a sweep, very thorough one at that. If I don't have her tonight they're sweeping again tomorrow. My bro left today. :(

Sorry your brother had to leave before your little girl makes her long awaited appearance.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, I heard that castor oil tastes nasty and give a lot of people the runs. Come on Lynn Marie, stubborn little girl!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yeah it cleans u out pretty good....causes the intestines to contract, and also the uterus. Sometimes it will kickstart labor contractions.

Time for another doc appt. Oh joy.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - So sorry your brother had to go home :(


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry your borther left. Btw, if she had been born yesterday she would have shared the same birthday as my dad. Are you back from your dr. appt yet? My daughter is wearing me out. We've eaten 2 meals and done our crafts for the day. She has decided it is time to start potty training next week after we go pick up some big girl paties and pull-ups for her. Oh joy, this is going to br interesting.


----------



## lch28

Havent heard from jenny all day. Maybe this is it!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

No baby. Had a sweep this AM. Crampy and have had some more show but nothing else to speak of. Went for a prenatal massage, been feeling so tense....which doesn't help things along. Another huge drunk concert next door Saturday...and was hoping she'd be here already. I have a hotel booked so I wont be around the stress. But DH has to be here. And now there's a big chance she could come on that day... oh dear. Life can be such a mess sometimes. I hate what those ppl do to us by holding these drunk fests with 30,000 ppl. We are closed for business Sat bc of it....

Kind of funny story. A worker at Home Depot interrupted my phone conversation to ask, "You gonna have that baby tomorrow?" I replied snappily, "How must I know??" And he made a huge belly motion in front of himself and said something but don't remember exactly what now. But I replied, "I'm overdue and miserable ok!" That got him to back off. I was amused at myself....am usually not a snippy person but he interrupted me and irritated me. I am so sick of ppl asking when I am going to have this baby.


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> No baby. Had a sweep this AM. Crampy and have had some more show but nothing else to speak of. Went for a prenatal massage, been feeling so tense....which doesn't help things along. Another huge drunk concert next door Saturday...and was hoping she'd be here already. I have a hotel booked so I wont be around the stress. But DH has to be here. And now there's a big chance she could come on that day... oh dear. Life can be such a mess sometimes. I hate what those ppl do to us by holding these drunk fests with 30,000 ppl. We are closed for business Sat bc of it....
> 
> Kind of funny story. A worker at Home Depot interrupted my phone conversation to ask, "You gonna have that baby tomorrow?" I replied snappily, "How must I know??" And he made a huge belly motion in front of himself and said something but don't remember exactly what now. But I replied, "I'm overdue and miserable ok!" That got him to back off. I was amused at myself....am usually not a snippy person but he interrupted me and irritated me. I am so sick of ppl asking when I am going to have this baby.

:hugs: Aww, wish i could give you a real hug. You go ahead and yell at all the people you want to. You can just attribute it to hormones and not a single person would cross you. They are scared of female hormones hahaha.


----------



## armymama2012

Come on Lynn Marie!

AFM- I blame almost everything on hormones when I'm pregnant and DH never says anything. He never teases me for how much junk food I eat or anything. 

I'm starting to think that my bed isnt supportive enough because the later I sleep in the more joint pain I have. This morning my knees and lower back are killing me even though I've been up for less than an hour.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army that is no fun. :( I've only recently started having hip pain at night from the extra weight.

Well I am 5cm now. And they thought it wasn't possible. HA! Induction 7am Monday if no baby before then. This train ride is gonna end finally!!!! But none of my family will be present. Go figure.


----------



## armymama2012

Jenny, I have a feeling you will have little Lynn Marie by tomorrow at 10:17 p.m. I'm feeling that she will be 20 inches long and weigh 7 lbs and 11 ounces.


----------



## JennyNBaby

^ Oh how I hope you're right....although tomorrow night is the disaster event.


----------



## armymama2012

JennyNBaby said:


> ^ Oh how I hope you're right....although tomorrow night is the disaster event.

Well I said "By" tomorrow. So hopefully tonight or tomorrow earlier in the day.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Hopefully she will make an appearance before Monday. Come on Lynn Marie :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

So it's been 10 hours since she's posted. Must be good right? Either that or she is walking her entire house and doing all she can to keep contractions going.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Haha, no contractions. Slept like a baby though. Didn't even get up to go to the bathroom!! Going to hotel today to escape from the madness next door. My mommy is coming with. Indoor heated pool and right by all the big shops. Had three sweeps this week. Haha....to no avail! Today is the due date of a new friend I made. I hope she doesn't have to suffer a long wait. They will induce her next Sat if no baby.

Hope all the mommies in our thread are doing well. :)


----------



## armymama2012

I'm tired but doing ok. Didnt get to bed until almost 1 am because I really wasnt tired and now I've been awake for an hour. Going to test drive a car today. FIL is driving us so I'll probably fall asleep on the 2 hour drive to the dealership. My poor daughter, she usually slepps from 10:30 p.m.-9 am lately since she is in a growth spurt but last night she passed out on her floor at 11:45 p.m. She wasnt happy to be moved to her bed but fell asleep quickly. Now I have to wake her up in an hour so we can eat and be ready by 10 a.m.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:dance: My water broke at 8am. Been in hospital for four hours. Doc recently came to poke the bag to empty everything. Waiting to get stronger contractions. Pitocin is the next step. Baby is coming today!!!!


----------



## lch28

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally! Good luck hunni :happydance:

Will anyone beat my 9 days overdue? :shock:


----------



## lilblossom

Finally Jenny...hope DH is able to get someone else to mind the business so he can be with you.


----------



## Jessica28

YAY! Been waiting for this news!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! I told you today was the day (I have this magical intuition on these thngs lol)! Get some rest and updated us when you can. I bet you are holding her right now!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Labored until 2:26am!!! Lynn Marie Woolward is here! Her head was sideways....made pushing hard. Will give full story soon. 7lb 14oz. 20 inches long. She has brown hair. I LOVE HER!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Congratulations to you all! Can't wait to see pictures of your little princess :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Huge congrats to you jenny. I cant wait for pictures!!


----------



## Kelly9

Awww jenny yay! Same weight and length as lexi to!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! LOL So I was off quite a bit on the timing but I got the length and pretty close on the weight! Congrats Little Lynn Marie! Welcome! I know mommy is tired but ecstatic! Now we wait for my LO to flip hopefully and decide when they want to make their appearance...this is going to be the longest 6-7 weeks ever!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Over fifteen hours since birth and my epidural still has not worn off completely. I'm a bit worried. My left foot is half dead. And my legs feel so heavy. Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Labored until 2:26am!!! Lynn Marie Woolward is here! Her head was sideways....made pushing hard. Will give full story soon. 7lb 14oz. 20 inches long. She has brown hair. I LOVE HER!!!!!

I am so happy for you. I hope baby and mom are recovering from the long night. I have updated your status on first posting.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Update on the numb problem....nurse says it was probably just a really good epidural. And it was!

So my water broke before 8am Saturday. Wasn't 100% sure (too many encounters with my hopes getting shot down) so I monitored for about an hour. Fluid kept coming in small gushes and so Mom took me to hospital while DH was going to stay on property policing until we confirmed. Sure enough! It was time!...
My body must be defective because I simply would NOT go into active labor. They had to give me pitocin to get me going. I stood swaying with my hands squeezing my back/hips for hours on end after discovering that worked. It kept me in rhythm and was great for the back labor. I was in a zone....like a meditation. I breathed in and moaned lightly out, a good release of the energy. I had my L&D music on my ipod playing. My mom said I looked like an earth mother. Haha....
After a while they stopped the pitocin. My contractions did ok but eventually were not spiking enough. Then they started more pitocin. This was at 7-8cm. I had terrible back labor the whole time, no labor in front. The extra pitocin pushed me over the edge. Even in between contractions I was just in agonizing pain. So I finally begged for an epidural. Thankfully because I was so tense then and was losing my focus. I would have started to fight my body. I told them to stop the pitocin and they did. They continued it once my epidural kicked in....
I had beautiful contractions and progressed well. I had the epidural at about 7pm. I sat like a frog comfy until push time, which started at about 1am. They let me labor down a while before pushing since I had an epidural....
I did a few pushes and the nurse informs me she feels an ear and says the baby is facing sideways! I had to make my pushes count or they would have to do a c-section. I pushed and pushed and pushed. What a mission!!!! After 1.5 hours of solid pushing, she finally was out! DH watched everything. I pooped on myself several times. (Oops) I had a second degree downward tear....
So today was my first day as Mommy. I was a little overwhelmed at first, especially with the pain and leg numbness....having a small baby to care for. I am relaxed now and already feel like I know her so much better. We are working on latching. She falls asleep on my chest and it melts my heart. She fusses when you disturb her out of a comfy position or during diaper changes. She has made four poopy diapers already! :)
I love being a mom and I promise to post pictures when I get on the laptop tomorrow.


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, I cant imagine pushing for that long but will definitely keep the swaying with hands on hips/back in mind if this one ever flips. I"m glad you are feeling better. Glad your epidural worked. I have heard a lot of horror stories and I'm terrified of needles bigger than a butterfly needle so I'll probably just endure back labor again if it happens that way. Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - Kadence's head was coming down sideways as well which is why she took so long to come out!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Here is our little one! :) 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

She is latching nicely now after a troublesome night.
  



Attached Files:







2013-04-14_13-46-28_921.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12









2013-04-14_08-30-50_587.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10









2013-04-14_13-42-26_448.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13









2013-04-14_13-41-24_558.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you for sharing your birth story and Lynn Marie is beautiful! Congratulations once again :cloud9:


----------



## armymama2012

Gorgeous baby girl! Hi Lynn Marie! I love all the brown hair you have!


----------



## Jessica28

She is truly perfect! Congrats again Jenny! I bet you are over the moon!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny she is so adorable! It took a while for my Epi to wear off to but I got mine at 10 cms and it was very strong lol. Glad latching is going well!


----------



## lch28

shes beautiful!


----------



## lilblossom

It has been so quiet on this thread. I hope that is because all is well and everyone is busy either with their little ones or are enjoying spring that has finally shown up, at least here in the states. :hugs:

Got one last day of classes this week then tonight I shall reward all my hard work with a glass of :wine:


----------



## Jessica28

We are still having snow!


----------



## Excalibur

The weather here has been sunny but it's awfully windy! Nearly blew the pram over! :shock:


----------



## JennyNBaby

All is well here. :thumbup: On day 5 of mommyhood. Little one hasn't pooped since her meconium cleared out. :shrug: Hoping she poops today since my milk supply came in a day or so ago. She sleeps like a rock and eats like a champ. She gets gassy after her late night feed (around 2am) which leaves me up for a good extra hour at least helping her to relieve the pain. She is sleeping in her snugabunny swing now. My yorkies are over the moon that she is here, so curious and excited! No complaints on my end. My tummy looks about 3-4 months now. I am also using a shrinkx belt to narrow my hips in the first several weeks post-partum. Hopefully we'll be on the walking trails soon!! My :blush: wounds are not as painful now, thinking I can go for a walk in a day or so. :)
 



Attached Files:







Day 4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









dogs & baby.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6









Her first outfit.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7









Going home.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lch28

oh jenny, she is absolutely beautiful hun. So happy for you - she looks like a lovely little lady and you look amazing! Enjoy your new bundle!


----------



## armymama2012

So glad to hear all is well. I hope she poops for you soon!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Lynn Marie is so beautiful! Hope she poops for you soon :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

No poop yet, but plenty of gas which doc said is ok. And plenty of wet diapers.

I have a kidney infection. On antibiotics, should give me some relief within 24 hours. As for now, my back aches from it and I have fever chills. :( Hope our angel lets me get some rest so I can fight this thing.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry to hear you arent feeling well Jenny. 

Well after about 20 annoying calls we found out that we wont be able to get a car until after this baby is born. So thankful that my in-laws are willing to transport us places.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army that stinks. I would go nuts. :(

Well LO only fed once last night. One really good feed. Which meant I got to SLEEP! The lactation consultant advised me to cluster feed her in the early evening and make her eat a lot before bed. Genius. She slept like an angel. And she is pooping. Her first one exploded out and I had to scrub poop out of her pajamas. Stain is gone!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for Lynn finally pooping! I'm glad to hear you got some sleep. My kids never slept through the night until 7 weeks and I felt so blessed when that finally happened. My babies are always super eaters though. Even with them being super eaters, the first 5 weeks I have to pump about 3x a day because I produce like crazy and I get super engorged.

Ok, well time for me to get off the couch and do the dishes while she is still asleep. We were out with the in-laws last night at a car dealership 2 hours away and didn't get home til 2 hours past her bedtime so I'm letting her get all the sleep she wants.


----------



## lch28

Lol.. jonathan has never sttn


----------



## Kelly9

Lol Jenny at your first poop explosion! Lexi mostly poops lots Of small poops but my son used to not poop For days then blow out his diapers! 
Sorry about the infection I ha a UTI as well as killer yeast. 

Army that sucks about the car! 

Lexi was 9lbs 3oz at her weight in on Tuesday :) I'm one proud mama! She's still a puker though which is gross I'm doing laundry everyday. My DH also brought the exercise bike in so I can really start to get my heart rate up. Been doing sit ups since 3.5 weeks pp and my muscles are finally getting harder! 

Hope everyone is well :) ill post more pics of Lexi shortly.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

You go Kelly. Glad she is back to gaining weight. I could never do sit ups until 8 weeks pp and even then I could only force myself to do 10 a day. My main work out after this baby will be low- intensity Zumba but some sit-ups and push-ups will definitely be added in.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly that's great about her weight! Hope the puke monster goes into hiding soon. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Me too! I'm tired of getting barfed on. Skyler was holding her and she puked on his wrist and it made me laugh so hard. Skyler hates getting his hands dirty so when she did it he held his arm out with this WTF kind of look! 

Army id go nuts not doing sit ups I hate how my belly feels after having a baby. 

My hair hasn't started shedding yet it did with both my other kids but I can't remember how long pp I was when it started. In the mean time ill just enjoy the thickness while it lasts.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:rofl: That is so funny about Skyler!! DH made the funniest face when baby girl spit up. He is so amused by her. Still working on getting comfortable with her. He has never done babies before.

I can't wait to start working out. My belly is shrinking back but it is so soft. I am still swollen quite a bit. Gonna start as soon as I can to get my body back. Lost 20+ lb since birth.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, some men need adjustment time for babies. My DH didnt because he is the middle child of 5 and was around when his cousin had kids so he is used to babies and kids. 

Yay on the losing 20+ lbs already! that is awesome Jenny.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - 40 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

40 days....Sounds so short, am sure it FEELS so long! Yay for the home stretch! :dance:

Bought a manual pump a couple days ago and just used it for the first time. Now DH can help with the back-to-back evening meals before bedtime. :) I don't think I will do more than 4oz a day though. But we feed at 6pm, 8pm, and 10pm to help her get through the night without fits (advice from lac. consul.). So it will be nice for him to do the middle one so I can have a break! One session usually takes 30min-1hr for us, so really I only have an hour in between feedings. Now I'll have a few!

Tomorrow we visit the pediatrician. Expecting a good visit since she has no jaundice and has been eating so well. Her little cheeks are plumping up nicely. ;)

How is everyone else doing?

I miss Tabs. :(


----------



## armymama2012

Well my belly is measuring a week ahead but I have big babies and this one is measuring about 12 days ahead so no surprise there. My daughter doesnt want to go to bed tonight.My OB wont be able to deliver this abby because little did I know she is pregnant too and due in 2 weeks so she is starting her maternity leave on Friday. The plan is an ultrasound in 4 weeks to check on position of baby and then if baby is still breech we will schedule C-section for the following week. Even if baby has flipped she doesnt think I'll make it to my due date. I've officially gained 33.5 lbs. Was hoping it'd only be 32 today but oh well, I'm just trying to prepare for baby's arrival now. Will post picture of 34 week baby bump tomorrow.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army I swelled and packed on weight the last month. No fun. Hope baby flips!!!!! C'mon little one! Have u still been doing those exercises?

I'm up for late night feed. Oh and another explosive poo!!


----------



## Excalibur

The joys of explosive poops! Tyler has done quite a few of those lately! :shock:

Here is a recent picture of our little Prince :cloud9:

Had to resize the picture so sorry if it looks a little squashed! 




 



Attached Files:







Tyler BNB.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jessica28

First thing I said when I seen the pic of Tyler was "Oh my God, He is so sweet!" He looks so grown up too, just absolutely precious! Love those eyes. Lets see if I can upload a recent pic of Kadence.
Her Christening day was on Sunday and what a turn out we had. She was so good in church and at the reception. Everyone tells us how lucky we are and that we wil never get another one like her because she is so good! She cries when shes hungry, tired or wet and other than that she is always so pleasant. She screeched for her two month needles yesterday though! But has been a trooper ever since! She is now measuring 24 inches and she is 12 lbs! I look at her and think to myself she is not a baby anymore, she is a little girl! She looks so big in some of the pics!
 



Attached Files:







540130_10151570815681690_1845483256_n.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I hear you on soft belly! Yuck! I've been doing my sit ups and its helping some. I'm down 24 pounds but still have 12 to go if you include the few pounds I gained from the IVF meds unfortunately the scale hasn't moved in weeks but it took me 4 months to loose the additional 13 pounds beyond what I gained when I had my son. 

Army not long to go now! Whoot! 

Ex that pic of Tyler is so cute! And Jess same with Kadence she is getting so grown up! 

Lil hi! I hope school is going well. 

Tabs I hope you still poke in on us.

Lexi projectile vomited about 4 times all over me And my side of the bed this morning :( I had burp cloths downs but there was so much that it soaked through in seconds so I dried it as best as I could then laid down fresh cloths and a water proof change pad and went back to bed. Lexi have me 6 hours of sleep in a row last night and she's going on a 4 hour stretch now. It's nice but when my boobs are so full and she feeds she usually pukes.


----------



## armymama2012

I have forgotten to do the inversions over the weekend but I did use a flashlight to try and get the baby to flip. I'll start doing the inversions again today. Been having more trouble getting out of bed without horrible achiness. Took me almost 2 minutes to push through the pain in my hips this morning. Today's plan is folding laundry, fingerpainting, and just having fun with my daughter. Next week we are making her a big sister T-shirt and canvas bag for her to bring to the hospital.


----------



## lilblossom

Hi just a quick note to say all is fine, af is due any time now so having some crampyness. I am in the home stretch of this semester so tying some loose ends. Today I am finishing my Medical terminology research paper so that I can have my citations checked tomorrow before turning in the rough draft. So just busy busy busy. I do pop in here at least once a day. Ladies, your babies are simply beautiful and I enjoy the pictures so very much. See you in a couple weeks when I can breath again


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Aww thank you ever so much :hugs: Kadence is so beautiful hun and sounds just like Tyler! Only cries when he needs changing or is hungry etc. Glad to hear that you had a good turn out for the Christening chick and I love her dress! :cloud9: 

Kelly - Thank you very much :hugs: Great news on the weight loss!

Lil - Hope AF treats you nice. 

Army - Not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## lch28

aww such beautiful babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ex, love his eyes. Jess, that outfits soo cute omg! 

heres my little guy !



where has tabs been??

kelly sorry to hear about the vomit =\ poor girl. Jonathan has done it a few times too, he always looks upset after
 



Attached Files:







2013041895131150.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lch28

and what about sweetz???!?


----------



## Kelly9

Ich he's so sweet! 

Lexi rarely notices when she pukes she does it so often. Oh and she rolled over today for the first time!


----------



## lch28

What???? Amazing. Front to backj


----------



## armymama2012

Here is my 34 week bump pic:


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Thank you :D Jonathan is so cute too! :cloud9: 

Kelly - That's great that Lexi rolled over!

Army - Lovely bump :D


----------



## Kelly9

Yup front to back at just over 5 weeks old. Skyler rolled over front to back at 3.5 weeks so it didn't shock me this time, just makes me worry she'll be an early everything like crawling and walking like Skyler was. I'm hoping for a more relaxed child this time. 

Nice bump army. I miss mine sometimes but mostly I'm glad for the pregnancy symptoms to all be gone except I miss the movement.

Lexi smiling some of her first smiles. We got the first one around 4 weeks but now she smiles so much more at 6 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0333.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lch28

Omg!!! Shes soooo cute


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Aww Lexi is so cute :D


----------



## lch28

So how often is everyone getting up? Usually once a night for me. Jonathan goes to sleep around 8 .. wakes up at 3-4 for a bottle then back to sleep till 8. Last night however jonathan decided hed like to play at 330 am. He was up till five cooing and kicking his legs and laughing !!


----------



## Kelly9

Depends with Lexi. She's usually getting her last late night feed at 11pm then sometimes won't want food till 5 am so once but sometimes she's up 2 times between 11-8.


----------



## Jessica28

Kadence goes to bed between 7:30 & 8:30 then gets up for a feeding between 3 & 4, and then again at 6.... falls asleep then until 8ish.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Loving all the pics!!!! Can't believe how big Tyler is already! He is adorable!

Jess Kadence is precious! She sounds just like Lynn Marie...so good, only cries when something is seriously wrong. She will sleep right through an explosion or will sleep the whole night, so I have to keep an eye on her!

Yesterday baby girl blasted through her diaper, onesie, blanket, and onto her swing cushion! Was a fun cleanup... lol

Army your bump is so cute and you look so lean!

Kelly Lexi is so cute...love that smile! That is good she can roll over, must be fit like her momma!

Ich Jonathan is getting to big, wow, sitting up in his little seat already! Time flies...they get big so fast.

I am down 25lb but am scared getting back to my old size or smaller is gonna be tough. I started some cardiovascular yesterday and took the jogger out today. Hope nursing will help the cause.

We feed at 8am....12-1pm....3-4pm....6pm...8pm...10pm...3am...sometimes also at 6am. Depends on her intake. My girl is so sleepy at the boobies! :haha: I love her faces when she nurses. I do pump a bottle everyday to make sure I have extra supply to give her if she is dozing too much. She always chugs her bottle...strictly business. ;) She def gets enough to eat. She weighed 7.11 at her one week checkup....so she could easily be back to birth weight now. Her cheeks are filling out. 0-3 is still huge on her.

Lil good to hear from u, and know u will be glad to be done with med terminology. Good luck with your paper!

Yeah....Sweetz needs to stop by!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I dont feel lean! I really wish baby would turn because this whole head in my ribs thing is getting very awkward now. Also I'm just very achey all over. Ok, naptime now since we already did some cleaning and ate lunch. Check back in 3-4 hours.


----------



## Excalibur

Ich - Tyler has his last feed at 9pm and then he will sleep all the way through until about 8am - 9am. He loves his sleep! He has slept all the way through the night since he was 3 weeks old! :shock:

Jenny - Thank you hun, he sure is getting big now! My baby boy is growing up too fast! :cry: Sounds like Lynn Marie is doing amazing! :D

I apologise if I'm quiet tomorrow ladies, it's my birthday tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Excalibur!


----------



## lch28

Wow ex !!! Lucky mama. Jonathan loves sleep too but loves formula more!! :haha: hava a wonderful bday!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Happy bday Ex!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Happy birthday ex! 

Last night Lexi woke at 5am and then again at 10 am so not bad my boobies were super full so when she did eat at 10 she had a massive vomit. I'm not as worried about the vomiting anymore cause she's growing and gaining weight. Was 10 pounds today when I had her weighed. So up a pound from 10 days ago. I also pump a breast milk bag full for freezing pretty much everyday. Just in case I get sick or something. 

I went to docs today got another UTI though its mild but my hemoglobin is right back up to above normal! Yippee!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Uti stinks. :( Hope it clears up soon Kelly!
Your tulip is getting big!! It sure does go fast. Wonder when the vomiting will subside. Can't last forever!

I worked for 2.5 hours tonight while DH babysat. :) He is doing better with her. Less nervous. I'm so proud of him! He is gonna be such a good daddy..well already is!


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes for yesterday <3


----------



## JennyNBaby

Happy Monday everyone!

Army, getting closer to that finish line!! :)

We are FLYING through diapers! She wets a new one as quickly as you can put it on. lol
My tummy is shrinking more everyday...wondering if it is safe to start some ab exercises.
One of our Yorkies is a bit jealous of baby. As soon as I hold/feed her, she is in my face wanting to play and get attention. Trying to give her love when baby is sleeping.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm pretty sure this baby isnt going to flip. So that means I've accepted having a c-section again. The thing I like about it is being able to know when this baby will be here but I cant schedule it for another 3 weeks so they can confirm baby's position. My mom isnt sure she will be able to stay overnight in the hospital with me. She said it all depends on when I actually have the baby. Even if this baby does flip, the doctor doesnt think I'll make it past May 29th.


----------



## lch28

Aww army.. i had a c sec and really was okay. The soreness sucks afterwards but with in a week i felt fine!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow...I really hate being MIA!!!

HAPPY (late) BIRTHDAY EX!!!! 

Army...sooooooo cloooosssseeee!!!!! I will pray that your baby flips for ya. <3

Ich...Jonathan is getting cuter and cuter by the day!

Jenny OMG so beautiful!!!! Congrats!!!

AFM....Xander is FINALLY putting on weight after the scare of loosing weight. He is almost 10lbs now. He is just shy of 23 inches...I have a feeling he will out grow us all HAHA!! We finally found a formula he does not projectile vomit all over the place, and thanks to a persistent (and awesome) pediatrician, WIC is covering it. DH has been working non stop since I have no been able to get back to work, which means all household responsibilities have fallen on me. Wow...3 furkids, a newborn and everything else...Ahhhhh!!! lol S'ok I wouldn't trade it for the world! My health took a bit of a downward direction and need to have a colonoscopy and endoscopy in 2 days. Needless to say I am less then thrilled. If that is not the issue, then they check my thyroid. My body is not digesting food properly now so um yeah...WOOHOO!! lol As you can see it has been VERY busy and hectic lately. I will try harder to get online more often.


----------



## JennyNBaby

There's still time Army! Hope baby flips!! But if not it will be ok either way as long as you're both healthy. :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sweetz he is a DUDE! :)
Hope everything is ok with ur health. I had the same once and it was just stress...all those tests found nothing. Colonoscopy is the pits...


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Jenny...I am more scared of being sedated then anything. I don't do well on that crap. Also since DH can't take off from work since he was sick this weekend, I will have no help the day I am fasting or after the procedure. I already warned everyone I know that I will be in super bitch mode lol


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Fingers crossed baby flips for you :hugs: 

Sweetz - Aww Xander is a little cutie! :cloud9: Hope everything goes ok at the Hospital :hugs: Thank you for the birthday wishes :)


----------



## lch28

great to hear from you sweetz! hope you feel better, your little dude is adorable!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz I hope it's nothing and you just need some rest and relaxation to get sorted! Xavier is such a cutie and definitely a boy as in he doesn't look so babyish anymore. 

Last day of antibiotics for me! We're getting new floors right now so things are all over the place. 

Lexi is a doll <3 such a good sleeper and mostly content baby. Can't believe she's 7 weeks tomorrow! Still haven't done the deed with hubby we tried one night but it hurt to much likely from UTI so hopefully in the next week or so we'll get her done. Skyler loves his little sister always wants to hold and kiss her <3


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sure both me and baby will be fine and healthy either way. I think baby has stopped trying to turn. Last week I could feel baby turn to transverse position when I laid down but not anymore. Going to continue with the flashlight and inversions until 37 weeks just in case baby still has room.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army, so other than stressing about flipping baby, we need to focus on more exciting things like.....I can't wait to find out if you're team blue or pink!!!!! :-D I hope you don't go overdue!

Well, I conquered my first ab workout a few days ago! I looked up post partum ab workouts and started doing the 0-6 week exercises. I have also been on the arc trainer and walking on the trail a few times. My arms are fat, and I can't wait to have my body back. Everything is mushy. Apparently, every nursing session burns as many calories as going up and down stairs for 30 min! So, I am hoping that helps me in the right direction as well... My pre-preggo jeans don't button yet.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny Ive been working out to, sit ups and P90X yoga (could barely move the next day, round 2 tonight) and I have a stationary bike. Can't wait for it to be warmer so I can hike some. I can't do up my pre preggo jeans either but i can squeeze them on barely lol.

Ladies after 7 years, 2 degrees and several thousands upon thousands of dollars borrowed I have finally paid off my student loan! What a day to celebrate! 

Army did i ever give you a guess for gender?


----------



## armymama2012

I dont think anyone ever gave a gender guess for me. I'm still holding out for a boy because of my first son was breech and all my symptoms line up exactly with that.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm voting boy for you then.


----------



## armymama2012

Note:My hands started swelling this week so I took my wedding ring off this morning and put it on my necklace. I feel so bare but Jerusha thinks that it is funny that mommy jingles when I walk.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay on paying off student loans Kelly! We paid off DH's credit card balance on Monday and now are working on our other debt (we have a good amount but it's not above $1500).


----------



## Kelly9

That's nothing! You'll get it paid off in no time. The only debt we have now is the truck financing. Not bad at all if I do say so myself. We'll start tackling that now or maybe we'll just bank everything we make and just make our monthly payments. Who knows.


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. We have budgeted to have it taken care of by end of September.


----------



## Jessica28

Darn student loans! I think I will never get mine paid off. lol Thank God OH doesn't have any..I have enough for both of us and now I am currently working on my 3rd degree so it could take a while!
Kelly - You must feel so great having it all paid off!

Army, I think I am guessing boy for you too.

Tomorrow, OH and I are taking Kadence to have an ultrasound on her hips. We find a loud clicking and popping in her knee, especially when we change her. The pediatrician thinks its nothing but wants to do the ultrasound as a precaution given the history in my family. My Mom was born with dislocated hips and had to have a number of surgeries. Both my sister and I had to wear double diapers and braces when we were babies. It's most common in girls. They wouldn't be as concerned if she had been a boy. SO, hoping everything comes back good. 

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful morning with your rainbows! Mine is sleeping at the moment!


----------



## lch28

ugh, i hate having to pay things off! lol , my car is financed and it was a 6 year agreement. 5 more to go :growlmad:

I am so mad about how i look lately. Seriously. I gained 60 pounds. 60! I lost 25 and now im struggling to lose the rest. Ive been eating well and exercising and have barely lost any since :cry: 

good luck tomorrow jess! Jonathan gets ultrasounds on his kidneys every few months or so..


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - I am struggling with the weight loss too and I only gained 25 in pregnancy but was after gaining back 30 before... It's way easier to put the darn stuff on then get some of it off. I hate myself at the moment too...

Are any of you ladies formula feeding? If so, what kind do you use? Will you be switching to powder?


----------



## armymama2012

Give it time Ich. It took me a while to lose all the weight from my second pregnancy (probably due to emotional eating after we lost our son).


----------



## Kelly9

Jess im done at two degrees lol! 

Ich I hope you see the scale move! It's frustrating isn't it? The scale hadn't moved for me in 5 weeks but today I was down 2.5 was shocked. I also started doing some intense yoga work outs in the last week I've been doing sit ups since 3 weeks pp and have a stationary bike ill be doing tonight. Must try to keep some momentum. 

After Hannah passed away I didn't eat like anything just enough to keepe alive so loosing those 10 pounds was easy.


----------



## Sweetz33

I say girl Army lol *I like to be difficult lol)

Kelly...My loans are (hopefully) getting discharged...I hope...lol

Whoever asked about formula...my lil man is on Similac Advance ready to use, thickened with rice cereal and baby food and he LOVES it. It is the only food he can tolerate. I highly recommend it. Powder version is just as good. He vomits Enfamil and Gerber.

AFM...had only the colonoscopy. My sugars were too much out of whack so they are waiting. They did find a polyp about 5mm big and they said they need to do a biopsy to make sure it isn't cancerous. I am hoping (and praying) it isn't.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL That you do Sweetz but I'm okay with it since we basically married twins!

Praying that the biopsy says benign and not cancerous!


----------



## lch28

Aww kelly. I hardly ate after too.. in 23 weeks i only gained 8lbd and lost 28 =[

Jonathans also on similac advance. Powder tho


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz hope its just a polyp and nothing more. 

Ich I lost like 5 extra after she died as well. This time around its being stubborn but I keep reminding myself that it wasnt till 4.5 months post partum that I got as low as I was after having skyler. So I'm giving myself till then and not weighing myself very often. I find I'm more motivated to work out if I think I weight more lol!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ich, I think we're all together on the not being satisfied with our bodies problem! I still have so much to lose....trying not to get disheartened! I went to the gym today and did some hardcore time on the arc trainer....followed up with aerobics (looking like an idiot but not caring), abs, and basic leg lifts and such. I am on a MISSION!! We're going to the beach May 19th, and I hope to at least look half decent...I ordered a nice ruched one piece suit & a sarong to wear with it. I lost about 5lb in the last week. Only 5 million to go. lol

I also ordered a little infant shade tent....going to post a pic. I am so excited to have it for when we spend time outside this summer by the pool, etc. I'll upload a pic of the swimsuit I bought too while I'm at it. :)

Put baby on the scale today and she weighs 8lb 7oz, so she is up 9oz from her birthweight at 19 days old. Not too shabby! Her tummy is so wide & round! :haha: She must be guzzling my milk!!! It irritates me when people tell me to give her water or juice. Ummm, last time I checked she's OUR baby and WE decide what to feed her! She is doing just great on breastmilk.

Has anyone else had to use a nipple shield when breastfeeding? I have to wear one every time b/c my nipples don't poke out enough. :wacko:

Jess, hope Kadence's hips are 100% okay!

Sweetz, hope everything is fine & benign! Glad you got that awful procedure over with. 

Kelly, congrats on getting your loans paid! That is GREAT! I was very fortunate to have scholarships. I would have never coped with student loans.

Hi Tabs :flower: Just in case you're lurking!
 



Attached Files:







mini tent.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 1









swimsuit.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Kelly9

I had scholarships to just none that renewed. 

Love the suit and tent! 

Why on earth would you give a new baby juice!?!? Boiled and cooled water I have heard helps with constipation for babies though I wouldn't give it just for the heck of it. People are so weird and nosey. 

Jenny you're making me wish there was a gym where I lived! It's so much harder to get motivated when everything you have to do has to be done at home when the kids are sleeping so on your down time in the evening. I'm gearing up the yogaX again tonight.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww yeah I struggle to be motivated at home and our living room is so small. You have some good will power! Maybe some Zumba dvds or Insanity workout would be fun at home. My gym has a dvd player and tv in the big aerobic room...thinking of trying a dvd workout there. I don't care about looking stupid. Lol

Busy weekend for us due to university graduations...four ceremonies between today and tomorrow....so lots of big groups coming out to eat after. Gonna pump a bottle and let my dad watch baby during the rush. :)


----------



## Kelly9

I miss the gym. When I go home for three weeks in July I'm going to get a pass for those weeks I don't care if its just three weeks. Might even pop by a yoga studio for some hot yoga. The yoga X I'm doing is an excellent work out. I've promised my self I won't step on the scale till the end of may so another 26 days to go. 

DH wants to do yoga with me to so we just placed an order for a new mat and two yoga blocks I'm going to be using the new mat since the one I currently have is to thin. I ordered a more padded mat this time. Hoping it helps with my knees. 

DH and I are looking at taking the kids and ourselves on a Caribbean cruise at the end of the year so I need to be in shape for swim wear and I need to buy said swim wear in July so the crunch is on to get swim suit ready!


----------



## Excalibur

It irritates me when others try telling you what to do with YOUR baby! I keep getting told what to do with Tyler..when I was breastfeeding him, "oh he's not getting enough, he's not satisfied, put him on formula" We did put him on formula eventually and he is more content on it, still..it was our decision..not theirs! Plus he has a tongue tie so it made breastfeeding a challenge for him. I also kept getting told to give Tyler cooled boiled water, even though he wasn't constipated! Now I keep getting told to start him on solids..we are not starting him on Solids until 6 months! Unless he is ready any earlier! :growlmad:


----------



## armymama2012

I personally love doing Zumba. Of course mine is on the Xbox so I can change it up as much as I want. 

I came home from SIL's beautiful wedding and took a 2 hour nap. Feet hurt but not horrible. Got to get laundry done and pack hospital bag. Dishes will wait til tomorrow unless I cant sleep and need something to do.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Zumba is so fun! :)
Dishes can always wait. Lol

Kelly I have never done p90x but hear it is great! Cute that DH wants to do yoga.


----------



## armymama2012

So I fell on the cement floor of my laundry room. Dont worry, I landed on my right knee. Skinned a small segment of it so now it hurts.


----------



## Kelly9

I suck at dancing which is why I don't do Zumba

Ex that would drive me nuts to. My mom did something like that when Lexi was first born and I nearly slapped her though it was about how to get Lexi to sleep since she was fussing so much. Made me so mad. 

Army hope the knee is ok. I fell ony side outside on ice with Lexi in my ergo carrier thankfully it kept her secure though I was quiet bruised up I also slipped with her in my arms on ice as well but landed on my back and elbow so she was safe.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex I could easily tell ppl to mind their own biz. A lady I know (has no kids) said Lynn Marie needed her blanket on. I told her it was wet from a spill and she took it and put it on her anyway!! And it was NOT cold! Grr... I am the mother....think I can take care of her myself thanks. I bite my tongue...

My face is deflating. Rings don't fit yet...


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for deflating face! My rings don't fit yet either, well my wedding band doesn't, my engagement ring is on and though it's a bit snugger then it used to be it fits ok. Yoga again tomorrow!


----------



## armymama2012

I have a history of falling at 14-16 weeks pregnant. I fell on ice when I was 6 months pregnant with my daughter. I was also carrying my son in his infant car seat. I fell on my back and his carrier landed on my thighs (OUCH!). Ok, so even though I have gained more than I wanted to initially I don't have a single new stretch mark. I did have 5 BH contractions today but they weren't painful, just annoying. It is a step forward though since for the past 10 weeks I'd only get about 2 BH contractions in a week. Still don't think anything is happening down there but will know for sure on Tuesday at my appointment.


----------



## lch28

My rings never got tight on me.. i just got fat every where else! I swear half the sixty pounds went to my boobs and stayed there..


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - I wish I could say the same. haha. My boobs didn't get bigger as much as I wished they would. lol Must be the only woman to get preggo and not get bigger boobs.


----------



## Kelly9

Mine were a 32 B and now are a 32 D with my first pregnancy they went from 32 C to 32 F!


----------



## armymama2012

I went from a 36 B to 38 D and I still expect to go up to a 38 DD when my milk comes in.


----------



## Jessica28

I never even had a big supply of milk come in... kinda depressing


----------



## lch28

I went from a 36b to 38dd :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Mine didn't go upuvh from my milk I think the biggest nursing bra I wear is a 32DD. 

Yay for 6.5 hours sleep in a row last night!


----------



## lch28

Jealous! Jonathan was doing 8 hour stretches. For the past week we are back to every three!


----------



## Kelly9

He's probably growing ich! Somehow I feel more tired even though I got good sleep. I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## lch28

Same happens to me. I think its cause when your up every hour your body gets you through it.. but when you get say one six hour stretch then a three hour one its like a trick!


----------



## JennyNBaby

My bbs went from 34c to 38dd. They are huge....uncontainable!! I feel self conscious at the gym when on the floor doing my stretches/exercises...lol. Have lots of milk...LO is a glutton and chugs away everyday til she hiccups. Yesterday she kept drinking til she puked! She threw up at a flooring store...we're putting new floor down in the living room. :)

I usually get up at 3 to a hungry cry and a diaper that needs changed. Once or twice a week she will surprise us with 6-7hr stretches. I am not too tired tho so no complaints! Have a great baby.

Jess how did Kadence's appt go for her hips?

Kelly I like the new pic! First time u changed it since I've known u.


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah it is so annoying and wrong for others to tell you how to look after YOUR baby and to do things without consulting you first! :growlmad:

Tyler has his last bottle at around 9:30pm and has started sleeping until about 11:00am?!? Is this normal? :shock:


----------



## armymama2012

Here is my 36 week picture. Baby has dropped and dr. thinks baby has flipped! The second picture shows it better I think.


----------



## Jessica28

EX - I wouldn't worry about it! Kadence sleeps that much I thought something must be wrong with her, but all is great! She sometimes sleeps for 7-8 hr stretches, up for an ounce or two of milk and then back for another 3 or 4, and last week, she was sleeping the entire day! The Public health nurse told me it might be a growth spurt!


----------



## Jessica28

Heres a recent pic of my girl!

p.s..how long are you all waiting before ttc again?
 



Attached Files:







420662_10151627598611788_787696490_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lch28

omg! shes beautiful jess! love the pic!

We aren't going to ttc for about 4 more years. How about you?


----------



## armymama2012

After this baby we dont plan on ttc for 10-15 months.


----------



## lilblossom

Army, here is hoping the doctor is right and baby has flipped...haven't forgotten any of you...just very busy finishing out this semester. One more week of classes then finals week. See you on the other side.


----------



## Jessica28

I think we are going to try again once Kadence is a year old.. maybe a little older.

Army - You are looking great!


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be ttc as soon as I can manage to have sex again! Given our fertility issues starting right away is a good plan though I'm hoping not to be pregnant till Lexi is at least a year old better if she's 18-24 months. 

I've started a new journal for those of you who ever followed my journal, you can click my siggy and it'll take you there. 

Jenny I figured it was about time, though I love that pic of Skyler he's been my avatar for years now.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey Lil!!! Good to have u popping in! :) Spring semester sure did fly by!!

We will probably try for #2 when LynnMarie is about 2...figured she will be three when sibling is born....give or take. DH wants a boy next time.

Living room carpet is busy being replaced with hard flooring! It is a thick vinyl that looks like wood....was going to get laminate wood but this will never stain or bubble. Best bet with our dogs. Our two weeks gone in South Africa back in August traumatized them and the one peed all over the carpet. And they have a doggie flap! I still think it smells like dog when u walk in so I am getting rid of the carpet....also replacing the couches, no more fabric...gonna go with leather. 

Kadence is a doll Jess!!

Army love the bump!! It has exploded! Hahaha. Hope baby boy flipped!! (In good faith it's a boy...) Hope the next few weeks hurry! So excited for another birth!

Ex I wouldn't worry about Tyler sleeping lots....enjoy enjoy enjoy! LynnMarie is sleeping about 6-8hrs straight these days! I stopped setting an alarm and I let her wake on her own. So far so good! She slept from 10:30ish pm-5:30am last night. She is growing so fast. So long and definitely heavier! Her 0-3 clothes fit better and her newborns are mostly too small now.


----------



## Kelly9

Mmm leather is the best with kids! So easy to clean.

Hi lil good luck with exams and school!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Lovely bump and that's great that baby has flipped! :happydance:

Jessica - Phew! I'm glad that Tyler isn't the only one who sleeps for England! :haha: Love the picture of Kadence, she is so cute! We are planning on TTC in December once Tyler turns 1 but I guess we are sort of NTNP right now as we stopped using the pull out method, oops! :blush: 

Jenny - Thank you for your reassurance about the long sleeping patterns, Tyler had me worried! Sounds like Lynn Marie is doing great! :thumbup:

Lil - :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'd like a baby with long sleeping patterns!


----------



## Excalibur

Tyler must just have been having a growth spurt as he woke at 7:30am this morning :)


----------



## Kelly9

Happy Mothers Day Everyone!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Happy Mommy's Day!! Hope everyone enjoyed their families and rainbow babies!!!


----------



## Jessica28

My first mothers day was absolutely horrible.

All OH wanted to do was sleep, didn't even give me a card until today. how depressing.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry to hear that Jess. 

I got hugs, smiles, and kisses from my daughter and "Happy Mother's Day" from every mom I know and my huuby. Wish I could have gotten hugs, smiles, and kisses from my buddy boy in Heaven.


----------



## lch28

Aww army. I missed my baby girl yesterday too. Felt so blesses to have my little man with me. Thinking of the state i was in last mothers day.. its a miracle. 

Jess how awful. Did you remindhim? I have to harp on oh about stuff like that or hell forget!

I got a card from "jonathan" lol a ring that says mom .. roses and too much chocolate for my own good.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Mine stank too. Had to work. I wanted a mommy mug and didn't get one. And I got a horrible headache. Sigh. But I still have the best part....our baby girl!


----------



## Kelly9

Jess and Jenny I'm sorry your first mothers day was a wash up I hope it gets made up to you guys.

Chris got me flowers and made breakfast and dinner I was happy. I had to clean up after but whatever. At least he didn't forget. Plus I ordered a nespresso coffee machine for myself so we're all good haha.


----------



## armymama2012

cervix is soft but not dilated. Ultrasound next wednesday to check size and position. If baby is above 75th percentile and head down then he wants to schedule a c-section for 41 weeks. If head up then c-section scheduled for a few days before my due date. So it all depends on the ultrasound next week. Basically probably going to have a C-section either way since I grow big babies.


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry to hear about the rubbish Mother's Days ladies :( 

Army - Not long now until you get to meet your little bubs :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

I hope so but it isnt looking like this baby wants to come out.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was on my feet for 15 minutes doing dishes. I sit down and I'm like "Holy cow! My feet look puffy." Ugh...I guess I need to up my water intake again. Wednesday cant come soon enough. Ok, going to bed now.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I'm planning on breastfeeding as much as I can but in case something happens and I have to use formula to supplement or more I want opinions: 1. My babies tend to have slight (my daughter was worse) lactose intolerance and 2. they tend to spit up (Joshua was worse at this). I know Gerber Gentle is lactose reduced and worked well with my daughter but she still spat up when I supplemented formula because she wouldnt nurse unless I was overflowing. So do I buy a small thing of Gerber Gentle, a small thing of Enfamil ProSoBe, and a small thing of Enfamil A.R. to test them each out?


----------



## lilblossom

Two words, Finals Week. :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Army - I'm sorry but I don't have any advice on Formula, Tyler has Cow & Gate and had no problems. I would get whichever you think is more suitable and won't make baby sick up as much.

Lil - Yay for finals week! :)


----------



## lilblossom

Totally Aced my English final so have completed that course with an A!!!!! Now gearing up for my Medical Terminology final today. If I ace this one I have a very good chance at straight A's for the semester.


----------



## lch28

thats awesome lil!

where is tabs? and jen? did she ever post a birth announcement?


----------



## armymama2012

Week 38 Bump pic:


----------



## Jessica28

I can`t remember Jen posting an annoucement now that you mention it though since I don`t be online much, I might have missed it...hmmm


----------



## lilblossom

without sharing too much of her information because it isn't my story to share, her life has changed a bit so I don't think she follows here any longer. But she is healthy and still pursuing her education. 

I am pretty sure Jen posted her stuff a way back. she had her baby the end of march...info is posted in first of this thread.

As for me, Aced my Medical Terminology final as well. I don't think I will be getting A on my last 2 finals but my grades are high enough in those classes that I don't think C's on the finals will drop them below A's. I will update later this week. Friday is my birthday so hoping for straight A's as my gift to myself.


----------



## armymama2012

BABY Update: Baby is head down. Weighing 7 lbs 5 ounces (75th percentile). Dr. is giving me until my due date to go into labor naturally. Next Tuesday if I haven't had the baby, then I'll still have til my due date to go into labor naturally but will schedule a C-section for June 5th, 6th, or 7th as a backup plan


----------



## Kelly9

Jen posted it a ways back. 

Glad to hear tabs is at least soon well. 

Army that's great news.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil way to go!! :)

I miss Tabs in here. I hope she is doing well. She has had a rough time in the last 1-2 yrs. Time for a happy chapter.

Army that is great, can't wait for u to deliver!!!!! :)

AFM...battling to get stretch marks to fade. Still exercising trying to slim down....will be 6 weeks pp Sunday. I hate being bigger than I used to be. Beach trip was nice, have a cute pic to post when on laptop. We got back yesterday. Eating lots of fish DH caught. We were naughty and DTD today, lots of lube and slow. Lol. It was not that great in my opinion...gonna take time!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Well done! That's amazing! :D

Army - Lovely bump pic and that's great that baby is head down, fingers crossed you go into labour naturally before your due date ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh lil yes I forgot to mention way to go! Thats quiet the accomplishment!


----------



## armymama2012

Way to go Lil! I never aced any of my college finals so that is awesome!


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks everyone, I checked this morning and found that I finished the semester with all A's so am one very happy birthday girl. Gonna celebrate with my hubby tonight.:wine::cake:


----------



## armymama2012

Happy Birthday. Is today the day or is it just coming up soon?

Well was planning on my youngest SIL coming over to spend the night and help me clean but she called to cancel and postpone til next weekend. I guess I'll be busting my butt cleaning by myself in case this baby comes (still dont think it will) before next weekend.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Happy bday Lil!

Army sounds like someone might be nesting!!


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks ladies, my birthday was nice, went out to dinner with my daughter and husband.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I am definitely nesting. My house isn't ready still. Have to find energy to clean on my own for more than an hour a day. Woke up feeling good this morning but once I started making breakfast for my daughter I got super nauseated. I had to go lay down in order to prevent myself from feeling like i was going to throw up. My head was kinda dizzy too. Was able to drink some juice and lay down for half an hour while my daughter played with the cat on my bed. Then she brought her left over breakfast into my bedroom and tried to force feed me, lol. Was able to get out of bed about 20 minutes later and have some peanut butter on toast. I've been slightly dizzy but not nauseated since then.


----------



## armymama2012

AFM-I think I'm starting to dilate because I lost most of my mucus plug yesterday at church. I know it doesnt mean things are going to happen in the next 9 days but it does give me some hope of a natural delivery. Now to finish getting my house ready!

How is everyone else?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Army!! Hope it is soooon!!! :)

LM has grown more than 2 inches and gained 4+ pounds. She was 6wks yesterday. Loving every minute. I esp love dressing her. :)

Was supposed to go to zoo and such today but now not in the mood. DH started a bad fight last night and I still feel upset.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny sucky about the fight. I'm always the one more upset after Chris and I have one. Thankfully it's not that often. 

I feel a huge urge to clean my house insanely good. I mean its prett clean all the time anyway but a spider just crawled up my leg and now I'm wigging out. I killed the one that crawled on me but now I keep thinking I'm seeing more of them everywhere. I need to get some spider killer to spray around the house and the basement. 

Lexi slept 7 hours last night! Yay. Lexi also at her two month apt has put on 4 pounds she was 12 pounds exactly and about 22 inches long. 

My mil is visiting right now then in a month my fil comes for a visit then I'm flying back to NS and BC and will be gone for 5 weeks :) I'm all excited tickets are booked and everything. Looking forward to taking the kids to the ocean and then around BC when I visit one of my best friends.


----------



## Kelly9

I might also be doing a road trip to Ontario when I'm in NS. Still debating as I have to work out the logistics of who I'm seeing and in what order as there are a lot of people to visit there.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Yay! Congratulations :happydance:

Army - Not long to go now! :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly sounds fun!

Army checking for news... C'mon baby!!


----------



## armymama2012

No baby yet. Not even consistent or painful contractions. Honestly with how this baby has been laying when my stomach gets hard I am not sure if its contractions of just the baby laying weird.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Eeeeeks! Can't believe it is your due date tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Just wanted to say, I hate waiting. I thought the hospital would have called to schedule my C-section by now so I called my OB's office to see why they havent called. The lady told me that they wont call til probably around 4 p.m. on Tuesday because then they will know an exact time. So I only find out 36 hours beforehand? Ugh....rant over.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for hitting your due date! Baby any day now!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, a real close friend is determined to help this baby along. She is taking me walking at the mall tomorrow and driving down all the bumpiest roads she can find to get there. She said she might even buy me some castor oil. Yuck, I have heard that castor oil is gross and makes most women have a really bad case of diarrhea. She also says that I look like baby has dropped another inch since she last saw me last Sunday night.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Typed a long reply last night and lost it. Grr.

Army, so excited for baby to get here! Walk walk walk! The castor oil worked for my mom, but not for me. My body tried for 5 weeks to go into active labor...epic fail. I still had to be induced. Hoping for baby news soon!! Will you be able to post from the hospital?

Anyone have any new baby pics to post? :)
I'll post a few taken in the last couple weeks. Still on :cloud9:!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3848.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









2013-05-20_14-56-58_667.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









2013-05-06_22-31-33_802.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1









2013-05-14_17-36-49_713.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...well it happened. $ days before my C-section, our friend who was going to be in the room with me during my C-section fell down the cement stairs at church and has probably popped a tendon in her ankle. Now to talk to DH about who is our backup choice.

So that also means no walking at the mall today. I guess I'll just do my gym ball and walk the stairs a few extra times today.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Aww Lynn Marie is so adorable! :cloud9:

Army - Sorry to hear about your friend :( Hope we hear some baby news very soon! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Cute pics Jenny! I posted some in my journal a few days ago.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:( Army sorry to hear about your friend! Any good candidates for backup?


----------



## armymama2012

She has begged me not to replace her. She is keeping ice on it tonight and will see the dr about a walking boot on Tuesday. I will have my last appt on Tuesday so I will ask my dr if she will be allowed in the operating room with a walking boot. Other than her, all my other friends have young children so it'd be very difficult to find a replacement with such short notice.


----------



## armymama2012

Has anyone taken their laptop to the hospital and been able to get online for after the baby is born? I want to bring mine and be able to update since I'll be in the hospital for at least 60 hours after my C-section.


----------



## armymama2012

So half an hour ago I walked up and down my stairs 12 times, took a 5 minute break, and then bounced on my gym ball for 10 minutes. Well 3 minutes ago I had my "bloody show". It could actually happen before Thursday!


----------



## lch28

Any news army??


----------



## armymama2012

Nope, no contractions or anything. Going to do more stairs and a few jumping jacks today. Might go walking at the mall tomorrow after my appointment if I have the energy.


----------



## armymama2012

Now I'm having bright red huge globs of discharge so waiting to hear back from nurse on if the dr. on-call wants me to go in today. I have an appointment tomorrow so she said probably not but this is still making me nervous. Just got the call. She just wants me to monitor it and if I start having contractions 10 minutes apart or even more bleeding then to go in.


----------



## armymama2012

My friend told me to call the dr since I've had constant back pain for 45 minutes now. She thinks I'm having back labor which cant be timed consistently.


----------



## armymama2012

I am having contractions about 18-15 minutes apart and slight back pain. Dr. told me to wait at home until my pain is unbearable and then come in. She said it could be back labor or could just be how the baby is laying. Discharge has eased up and is now a light pinkish color.


----------



## lilblossom

armymama2012 said:


> I am having contractions about 18-15 minutes apart and slight back pain. Dr. told me to wait at home until my pain is unbearable and then come in. She said it could be back labor or could just be how the baby is laying. Discharge has eased up and is now a light pinkish color.

I have heard that you should try to walk around with back labor...it's what they made me do when I had my daughter. She was all back labor....glad to hear things are progressing though and will keep checking in for your big arrival announcement.:hugs::happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay army!!!! 

I brought my laptop to hospital and skyped with inlaws overseas from my hospital bed! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Got sent home. Only dilated to a 2. My contractions are there but not consistent. Still hoping this baby comes out before Thursday.

Contractions are still present and a 7.5 on a pain scale out of 10. They are varying from 4 to 7 minutes apart.


----------



## JennyNBaby

All these overdue babies! Hope it's today!!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Eeeeeks exciting!!!!! Can't wait to hear your baby news, wonder wether you have your little one in your arms right now or not :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

:dance: LM slept until 5:00 or 6:00 two nights in a row!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - That is fantastic! Go Lynn Marie :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

No baby yet ladies. Contractions are getting more intense and the more active I am they tend to stay around 6 minutes apart. If I'm sitting down (like right now) they tend to stay around 8 minutes apart. My lower back and hips are in agony!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Sounds like it won't be much longer now, I bet baby is here before Thursday or on Thursday before your C-Section :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

I think we can expect a baby within 24 hrs! :)

Finished my baby bump growth pic. Also, just HAVE to post this pic taken Sunday with LM in her overalls with my Build-a-Bear I keep in the restaurant. They make the perfect couple! :-D And one of me with LM rocking up front in the lobby, got an Amish made rocking chair when I was very pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







Growing Belly 2.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 8









Teddy 5.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 6









rocking.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Love your bump progression pic and your other pics :D


----------



## Kelly9

Very cute Jenny!

Army I'm thinking baby by thursday.


----------



## armymama2012

Nothing new. Went to my appt today with contractions 10 minutes apart. They were pretty strong for me but I haven't progressed from yesterday. Baby isn't engaged enough to put pressure on the cervix and help it dilate. C-section is scheduled for 2 p.m. on Thursday. I don't like that it is an afternoon operation because that means I cant eat anything after 3 a.m. and will have to go til 4:30 p.m. that afternoon before I will get to eat.

Nice pictures Jenny! I wish I knew how to do that progression thing.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - I'm sorry to hear there has been no progress, come on baba, we are all waiting to meet you! :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Contractions have stopped. I basically think the only way I'll avoid a C-section would be if my water breaks before 1:30 p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Nooooo! Sending you lot's of Labour vibes! Hope your contractions start again soon or your waters break! :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Last 2 bump pics for this pregnancy, taken a few hours ago:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4033.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4036.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Love your bump pics hun, hoping baby comes before hand but if not, I wish you the best of luck for your C-Section. Hope everything goes well :hugs: You will soon have your little bubs in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tried to post from phone earlier and had some trouble...

Army, you're in my thoughts! Happy birthday to Baby (?????)!!! Can't wait for stories and pictures!!! 

Love the bump pics. You are sportin' that watermelon well. ;) Know you can't wait to get baby out one way or another!

AFM...went to doc today for my checkup (late I know). He said I am all healed up (which I already knew). Good thing because we already DTD twice. haha.


----------



## Kelly9

Today's the day army good luck and congrats!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well there's probably a new little life in Army's arms now! She is likely exhausted, excited, and so happy/relieved.


----------



## JennyNBaby

*Question* Knowing I can ask anything here! Does everything :blush: continue to tighten even after the first 6 weeks? It still feels hollow-ish, as if it should still get smaller... :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Glad to hear your check up went well at the Doctors :D

Army - Hope you are enjoying those snuggles with your little bubs :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

I have a question too...lol.
Not sure if anyone else is on bcp now or not, but I started it and the doc told me to use a back up method for the first month (which we did). The second month however, I started bleeding halfway through the back and didn't stop until I was just about ready to start the 3rd pack. I guess it could be just that my body is still out of whack?


----------



## lch28

With bc give it three full months to regulate your cycle hun

Cant wait to hear about your little bundle army!


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel Theodore Olson was born at 2:27 pm via c-section on Thursday. He is perfectly healthy. 8 lbs 10 ounces and 19.5 inches long. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats Army! Daniel is a great name too! xo
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Congratulations! :happydance: Lovely name and nice weight too! Can't wait to see pictures of your little man :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Congrats!!!


----------



## armymama2012

We are doing good. Our only issue is that he has trouble getting his gas out. I cried last night because he was turning red and screaming so much. Hoping my milk comes in today.


----------



## Kelly9

Army congrats! Hurray for the little boy you'd hoped for. 

Jenny I can't remember though it doesn't go back all the way I say do your kegels I found that helped

Jess can't help with yours I haven't been on bc in just about 5 years and have no plans on going on it. But when my cycles did come back I got my period like every 11-14 days for a while it sucked.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Army congrats on baby Daniel!!! Go team blue!!! Can't wait for pics!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Hope Daniel is finding it easier to let gas out now, poor little man!


----------



## armymama2012

This C-section was a little rougher on me. He didn't want to come out. It felt like they were going to have to break my ribs in order for him to drop enough to come out. Also the meds they gave me to help my uterus contract afterwards made my chest feel real heavy and made my shoulders ache so much I almost cried. Once I got into my own room it was pretty smooth sailing. He has some trouble latching because he refuses to open his mouth very wide but we are working on it. He also struggles with a lot of gas and screams if you lay him flat when he has gas. Now our big issue is that he has lost almost 1 lb since being born. Going in for a weight check tomorrow, if he has lost more than 2 ounces tomorrow they will want me to supplement with formula. Please pray he starts to gain. My milk has come in and hoping that he just needs a few days to adjust to it. I will post some pictures later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## lilblossom

First I want to say I am so happy that all of you still following the thread have had your healthy rainbow babies. I have enjoyed tagging along on your journey but I have decided it is time for me to move on since we are finished ttc. I wish you all well. I will not delete my account but just will not be popping in anymore.

:hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Will miss you around here Lil. It was really nice to know you via the net and thank you for all your support on this journey.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aw, will miss you Lil. I will still think of you & your journey toward an exciting future after you finish school. We have certainly been through a lot. :hugs: Thanks for all your support. I have really enjoyed getting to know you on here. All you ladies are so great.

Army, hope he latches better! Try a nipple shield. I use a size XS Medela contact shield every single time she nurses. She can't BF without it.

Gas is the pits. I like the infant gas drops. I give it to LM before or after she eats, and it seems to really help. She gets so upset if she has a little (or big) poot she can't get out. :haha: And I feel so sorry for her. So much quality time spent moving her legs, patting her back, or leaning her over forward to try to help her get them out. It's especially bad before her "poop day." Still poops about every 4 days. lol. Today was poop day, HOORAY! :-D

What do you ladies think of starting a baby thread?? I'd hate for our group to dissolve completely now that we've all had our babies.

Kelly, I stalked your journal. Have a ways to go before I'm caught up, but I'm enjoying it! I laughed out loud at Lexi's 2ft projectile vomit. :haha: The quad bike looks like lots of fun too! I'm too much of a wimp to try stuff like that. :-D 

AFM...been swimming and running. I am finally slimming down some. I can't wait to see how I'm doing in August after having a month or two of consistent exercise.

DTD does nothing for me at the moment. Hope it gets better. The outside & lower part of the inside feels normal or tighter, but deeper inside it feels kind of hollowish....Gosh I hope it shrinks. I do kegels when I remember. I'm getting better at running or sneezing without peeing. HAHAHA

Went to the pool today, and it DOWNPOURED as soon as I got there and got situated. It was a sight to see with me pushing the stroller covered in a towel and me with a towel draped over my head as we made a mad dash for inside the clubhouse. :haha:

Okay...back to selling some stuff on eBay. Gotta make some cash! :-D


----------



## Excalibur

Army - You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: 

Lil - You will be highly missed on this thread, thank you for all your support :hugs:

Jenny - I think that would be a great idea to start a baby thread then we can all stay in touch with each other :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

thanks ladies. Went to his weight check and he gained 6 ounces overnight so he is out of the danger zone and no need for formula. Though with how much he sleeps during the day I may have to start using my pump next week. my boobs are almost rock hard right now. 

I think I'll text my mom to look for infant gas drops at Walmart while she is out.

Awww...we will miss you Lil. And I think that a baby thread would be awesome!


----------



## Excalibur

Army - That's great that he gained 6 ounces, yay! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Okl, here are some much needed pictures for you ladies:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4054.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_4058.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4070.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Excalibur

Army - Awwwww he's beautiful! So cute! Congratulations once again! :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

Little Daniel is just handsome!
And I think a baby thread would be awesome, really do not want to lost touch with you ladies that have helped me on my journey to mommyhood.

BTW, I just accepted the Principal position at my school starting September!


----------



## lch28

omg!! jess that's amazing news! Congratulations :hugs:

Lil we will miss you!

army, he is just beautiful. huge congrats


----------



## Kelly9

Lil we're going to miss you <3 But understand completely.

Army he's such a cutie!

Jenny great idea on starting a baby thread, are you going to do it? Post a link in this thread so we can find it if you do. Thanks for following my journal and you to Ex. 

Jess congrats on the promotion!!!!

I'vee been busy the last few days reading and loving it!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Thanks ladies. He is very handsome. Right now he has the steel blue abby eyes but my daughter had those until she turned 3 months and then they went dark brown so I'm relishing all the blue-eyed moments I can. The first 2 nights home were very stressful for me. He had his days and nights backwards. He would sleep 5 hours straight during the day if you let him and then he would want to just "snack" on mommy at night and wouldn't sleep if I put him down. Well, at the advice of some of my friends, I put on classical music in my bedroom last night and I made sure he could see me at any time during the night. It worked! Daniel and mommy both got to sleep for 3 hours straight. Now he has been fed, changed, and is sleeping in his swing.


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Great news about your promotion :happydance:

Kelly - You're more than welcome :D 

Army - Fab that you managed to get 3 hours sleep, you must have needed it!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Congrats Jess!! :dance: Super exciting!!!

Army he is a keeper alright!! Enjoy those blue eyes while they last! We're wondering if LM's will change.

I will start a thread and put the link on our thread.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Started a rainbow baby thread!! :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1892315-thread-rainbow-baby-mommies-graduated-ttc-pg.html#post27901187


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I will post on the other thread in a little bit. I have to eat something so I can take my first dose of Ibuprofen and my prenatal for the day. Daniel is happily snoozing.


----------



## Excalibur

Will pop over to the other thread now :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

So in an effort to help Daniel with gas I'm cutting dairy out of my diet tomorrow. I'll drink Lactaid and be able to eat greek yogurt but cheese and ice cream will be out. He has gotten horrible baby acne all over his face and hate it but I know it'll be gone in 4-6 weeks. I havent been able to pump any in the past 5 days because he has basically been eating so much that dont even get engorged anymore. Do you know if they have a 3 week growth spurt? I always thought it was 5 weeks but maybe my memory is foggy.


----------

